# [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

*Allgemeines:*

Der K15 ist AMDs erste komplett neu entwickelte Architektur seit dem K7 (Athlon), die Architektur sollte ursprünglich bereits beim Phenom verwendet werden - daraus wurde bekanntlich nichts.

*Architektur:*

der K15 wird nicht klassisch in Kerne unterteilt sondern in sogenannte Module. Jdedes Modul besteht zwar grundsätzlich aus 2 Kernen, einige Einheiten sind aber nicht doppelt vorhanden(die FPU zB). Allerdings kann die FPU zB einen 256 Bit Befehl bearbeiten oder 2 128Bit Befehle. Jede Modulhälfte besitzt einen eigenen L1 Cache, den L2 Cache müssen sich die beiden Modulhälften teilen - aktuell hat jedes Modul einen eigenen L2 Cache, der L3 Cache ist wie üblich nur einmal für alle Module vorhanden und soll beim BD deutlich größer werden als bei aktuellen CPUs von AMD. Laut aktuellen Infos soll der BD kein SMT beherrschen, kann also pro Modul maximal 2 Thrads gleichzeitig abarbeiten, die maximale Ausbaustufe sind zu Beginn für den Desktop 4 Module. Der Speichercontroller wird natürlich wieder in der CPU integriert sein und wie bisher Dual-Channel unterstützen.

*
Hier der Aufbau eines BD Moduls:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Plattform:*

Bulldozer CPUs laufen auf der AM3+ Plattform. Diese besteht wie schon die AM3 Plattform aus North- und Southbridge. Die Northbridge beinhaltet den PCIe Controller der, je nach Chipsatzvariante bis zu 40 PCIe 2.0 Lanes zur verfügung stellt. Die Southbridge beinhaltet die restlichen Verbindungen wie USB, SATA, usw.

Kurz die wichtigsten Daten:

990FX: stellt das Topmodell dar und bietet die meisten PCIe Lanes - Crossfire wird durchgängig unterstützt, SLI ist abhängig vom Mainboardhersteller.
990X: stellt nur einen vollwertigen 16x Slot zur verfügung. Unterstütz CF und teilweise SLI 
970: Mainstreammodell, nur ein volwertiger 16x Slot - unterstützt trotzdem CF, aber nur in einer ungünstigen 16x/4x anbindung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Modelle:*

Die Bulldozer Modelle werden als "FX" und nicht mehr als Phenom verkauft. FX wird ergänzt durch eine 4 stellige Zahl wobei die erste davon die Kernzahl darstellt - AMD verkauft ein Modul als 2 Kerne, auch wenn das technisch nicht korrekt ist.



> Daten die bei allen Modellen gleich sind:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> *FX-4100*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> *FX-6100*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> *FX-8120*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> *FX-8150*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*Tests:

*


> *PCGH:* Test: Bulldozer FX-8150 - Gelungenes Comeback für AMD? - cpu, amd, bulldozer





> *CB:* Test: AMD





> *HT4U*: Bulldozers Pferdchen lahmen - AMDs neue FX-Prozessoren im Test - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


*Ausblick:*

2012 möchte AMD einen verbesserten Bulldozer bringen. Ursprünglich sollte dieser Komodo heissen, bis zu 5 Module haben und mit einer komplett neuen Plattform (neuer Sockel, PCIe 3.0 in der CPU, usw.) kombiniert werden. Diese Pläne hat man allerdings gestrichen. So soll jetzt 2012 nur "Vishera" kommen. Dieser soll eine etwa 10% höhere IPC als Zambezi haben und mit maximal 4 Modulen (und nicht wie geplant mit 5) auf den Markt kommen. Auch Vishera soll noch auf der aktuellen AM3+ Plattform laufen. Somit wird es vorrausichtlich auch 2012 von AMD kein PCIe 3.0 oder ein Tripple Channel Speicherinterface geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
FAQ:

*


> *F*: Läuft Bulldozer auch auf AM3 Mainboards?
> *A*: Technisch ist das möglich und einige Mainboardhersteller bieten auch ein entsprechendes BIOS an. Von Seiten AMDs gibt es aber keinerlei Garantie für einen Problemlosen Betrieb da der neue Turbo die Stromversorgung der AM3 Mainboards überfordern könnte.





> *F*: Läuft Bulldozer auch auf AM2 Mainboards?
> *A*: Defintiv nein, da BD keinen DDR2 Speichercontroller besitzt.


mfg


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (17. Juli 2010)

Hört sich echt gut an ^^ Afaik hieß es aber doch noch, als die allerersten Infos durchsickerten, dass der Bulldozer über etwas SMT ähnliches verfügen wird? o__O


----------



## Krabbat (17. Juli 2010)

würde mich für amd freuen, wenn der bulldozer wirklich schneller ist, als sandy bridge
aber es steht noch lange nichts endgültiges fest
man sollte erstmal abwarten
hoffentlich bleiben amds preise trotzdem human


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Juli 2010)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Hört sich echt gut an ^^ Afaik hieß es aber doch noch, als die allerersten Infos durchsickerten, dass der Bulldozer über etwas SMT ähnliches verfügen wird? o__O



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sollen diese Verbünde aus jeweils zwei Einheiten ähnlich wie SMT arbeiten... ich glaube die Rede war von "Inverse SMT" oder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Das kann man mit SMT nicht verlgeichen, eine völlig andere Sache.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

AMD bezeichnet dieses Modul Design als CMT - das hat aber mit SMT nichts zu tun - laut aktuellem infostand beherrscht der BD kein SMT oder ein ähnliches Verfahren um auf einem Modul 4 Threads zu bearbeiten - bei einem 4 Modul BD können also maximal 8 Thrads bearbeitet werden 

AMDs Marketingabteilung spricht von über 80% Leistungssteigerung durch CMT - also eines Moduls gegenüber einem virtuellen BD-Kern - worauf sich das bezieht und ob das auch dann gilt wenn nur ein Programm mit nur einem Thread läuft verrät die Marketingabteilung natürlich nicht 

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Juli 2010)

Gut, dann war ich doch falsch davor. Interessant ist es trotzdem.


----------



## F-4 (17. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass AMD das nicht auch machen wird, wenn Bulldozer ein Erfolg wird?



Die Geschichte ? 
es hat sich doch gezeigt das AMD als immer noch Underdog , auch wenn sie deutlich Bessere Technik haben nicht teuerer sind als Intel , wobei die natuerlich auch an der Preisschraube drehen werden , aber teurer werden sie bestimmt auch diesmal nicht sein !
AMD muss durch seine bessere Technik wieder Marktanteile gewinnen , also werden die es nicht uebertreiben 

mfg F-4


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juli 2010)

Naja der FX-55 oder später der FX-60 wurden damlas auch für über 1000€ angeboten 
Aber ich denke nicht das AMD die Preise derart hoch ansetzen wird, billig wird das Topmodell warscheinlich trotzdem nicht werden wenn es die vorhergesehene Leistung haben wird, aber ich behaupte es wird erschinglicher sein als die Intel Topmodele (ich gehe von ca 500-700€ aus vom Topmodel)


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ?



die geschichte hat gezeigt das AMD - sofern Leistungsmäßig in der Lage - für Topmodelle ähnlich hohe Preise verlangt hat wie intel - bestes beispiel ist der Athlon64-FX, AMD hat nichts zu verschenken - also warum sollten sie bei entsprechender Leistung nicht auch ordentlich was verlangen?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Wenn Bulldozer ein Erfolg wird, werden sicher nicht wieder 1000€ CPUs von AMD geben, aber AMD wird dann auch keine Kampfpreise für die guten CPUs machen wie jetzt.
Sieht man ja an ATI. früher waren sie zum Teil deutlich günstiger als Nvidia, jetzt, wo sie gleichauf sind und weniger Strom brauchen, sind auch die Preise entsprechend hoch, nicht übertrieben hoch, aber doch höher als früher.
Außerdem muss man die neue Entwicklung auch gegenrechnen, denn irgendwann will AMD auch mal Geld verdienen. Die Scheichs sind zwar nicht darauf angewiesen, dass die Knete sprudelt, aber ewig reinbuttern wollen sie sicher auch nicht.

Obwoh, wenn die Scheichs knallhart sind, dann übernimmt AMD Intel demnächst.


----------



## F-4 (17. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die geschichte hat gezeigt das AMD - sofern Leistungsmäßig in der Lage - für Topmodelle ähnlich hohe Preise verlangt hat wie intel - bestes beispiel ist der Athlon64-FX, AMD hat nichts zu verschenken - also warum sollten sie bei entsprechender Leistung nicht auch ordentlich was verlangen?
> 
> mfg



ja ich erinnere mich noch gut , der Athlon 64 war aber immer noch 100 $ billiger als der Pentium von Intel obwohl der nen Sau hohen  TDP hatte und nur gleich auf war was die Leistung angeht ...
klar hat AMD nichts zu verschenken , aber deren Top Modell wird nie teuerer sein als das Topmodell von Intel , daran kann man sich sehr sicher festhalten ...


> Wenn Bulldozer ein Erfolg wird, werden sicher nicht wieder 1000€ CPUs von AMD geben


gabs das denn schonmal ?  ich erinnere mich an ca 1000$ AMD CPUs , aber wie schon gesagt kosteten Intel da auch 1100-1200$ 
naja und bei denn Top Bulldozer Modellen wenn die wirklich Sandy gleich oder gar uebetreffen koennen werden die Preise nur minimal unter Intel liegen , wahrscheinlich wieder 100-200$ ...
aber das AMD teurer sein wird glaub ich kaum , denn so gewinnt man keine Marktanteile zurueck !
der Kunde muss sich sagen koennen "was gleiche oder bessere Leistung zu 100$ weniger ? na das Probier ich mal aus ..." wenn der Preis hoeher ist wird der Kunde sich sicher sagen "ich habe Intel und wenn der Preis keinen unterschied macht bleib ich auch dabei ..." 

mfg F-4


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (17. Juli 2010)

Egal hoffen wir das es einen Preiskrieg gibt und der Verbraucher von einer gesunden Marktkonkurenz profitiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> gabs das denn schonmal ? ich erinnere mich an ca 1000$ AMD CPUs , aber wie schon gesagt kosteten Intel da auch 1100-1200$
> naja und bei denn Top Bulldozer Modellen wenn die wirklich Sandy gleich oder gar uebetreffen koennen werden die Preise nur minimal unter Intel liegen , wahrscheinlich wieder 100-200$ ...
> aber das AMD teurer sein wird glaub ich kaum , denn so gewinnt man keine Marktanteile zurueck !


 
Intel war nie günstig. 
AMD variiert die Preise je nach Erfolg der Architektur.
WEnn Bulldozer an Sandy rankommt, kommen auch die Preise von AMD an Sandy ran, aber sicher nicht in dem übertriebenen Maße, wie Intel seine Preisoilitik gestalltet, aber ein Top Bulldozer als BE Modell oder so, kann dann sicher auch schon 500€ kosten.
Allerdings wird der dann aber auch wirklich stärker sein als das 200€ Modell und nicht wie bei Intel 100MHz mehr zum doppelten Preis.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juli 2010)

Naja ich könnte mir vorstellen das evtl. eine "billig" Version des Bulldozers vermarktet wird á la Athlon II X4....

Der Bulldozer kommt doch als Phenom III raus oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Unter welchem Label der Bulldozer kommt, steht noch nicht fest, nur dass es verschiedene Verisonen geben wird.
Eine für AM3 Sockel und eine für einen neuen Sockel.
Der Phenom 2 kam damals ja auch als AM2+ CPU raus (940/920), so in etwa wird AMD das mit dem Bulldozer für AM3 auch machen.


----------



## prost (17. Juli 2010)

> Egal hoffen wir das es einen Preiskrieg gibt und der Verbraucher von einer gesunden Marktkonkurenz profitiert.


Genau das wäre wohl die beste aller Möglichkeiten


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Naja ich könnte mir vorstellen das evtl. eine "billig" Version des Bulldozers vermarktet wird á la Athlon II X4....



den platz der günstigen CPUs nehmen dann die auf dem K10 basierenden Llano CPUs ein - so wie bei intel wird es dann 2 Plattformen geben - AM3+ für den BD als High End Plattform, Sockel FM1 mit Llano als Budget Plattform

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Öhm, der Sockel FM1 wird aber asller voraussicht nach der mobile Sockel werden.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Bulldozer ein Erfolg wird, werden sicher nicht wieder 1000€ CPUs von AMD geben, aber AMD wird dann auch keine Kampfpreise für die guten CPUs machen wie jetzt.
> Sieht man ja an ATI. früher waren sie zum Teil deutlich günstiger als Nvidia, jetzt, wo sie gleichauf sind und weniger Strom brauchen, sind auch die Preise entsprechend hoch, nicht übertrieben hoch, aber doch höher als früher.


 
Was heißt früher, ich kann mich noch gut entsinnen, wo die Athlon 64er zwischen 900 und 1000€ gekostet haben, weil sie den Pentium 4s in fast jeder Hinsicht überlegen waren. Dasselbe galt für ATIs Radeon X-Reihe, die kosteten je nach Modell durchaus mal zwischen 600 und 700€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Das war vor mehr als 6 Jahren, also früher.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

Die ATI Radeon X1900 XTX ist keine 6 Jahre alt, kostete aber trotzdem mehr als 600€. Dasselbe galt für die Radeon X800er High-End-Modelle und die Radeon X1800 XT. Und die Athlon 64 X2er sind noch keine 6 Jahre alt, deren Spitzenmodelle waren auch jenseits der 900€ angesiedelt.

Überteuerte Hardware hat absolut nichts mit der Marke zu tun, sondern eher damit, wie überlegen bzw. unterlegen die Produkte der Konkurrenz sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Du meinst den Athlon FX Chip?
Der kam 2003 auf den Markt und welcher Athlon X2 Chip hat denn 900€ gekostet?
Die Radeon X1xxx Serie kam 2005 auf dem Markt, ob nun 6 oder 5 Jahre alt, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

Ich meine die Athlon 64 X2 4000/5000+ usw., deren Spitzenmodelle kosteten garantiert mindestens 900€, kann ja mal eine alte GameStar-Ausgabe rauskramen.

Und die Radeon X100-Reihe kam schon Ende 2004 raus und war auch jenseits der 500€ teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Daran kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, dass die so teuer sind, kannst ja mal nachgucken.
Meine Hardwarezeitungen überlegen 2 Wochen nie. 

Nun ja, die GeForce 8800 Ultra hat auch schweine Geld gekostet.
Interessant wird es aber dann, wenn die Hersteller gleichwertige Modelle haben, kosten dann beide so viel?

Dass Intel schon immeer verdammt viel Geld für ihre Top Modelle genommen hat, ist ja auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

Ja, Intel verlangte für die grottigen Pentium 4er mehr als 1000€, AMD bot die in absolut jeder Hinsicht besseren Athlon 64 X2-Spitzenmodelle aber auch für grad' mal 100€ weniger an. Blöd für AMD nur, dass sie sich auf ihren Lorbeeren ausgeruht haben.

Bei Grafikkarten war das immer interessanter, die Radeon X1900 XTX war schneller aber auch teurer als die GeForce 7900 GTX, dafür aber langsamer als die GeForce 7950 GX2, welche dann aber auch wiederum teurer war. Die X1950 XTX konnte die zwar (damals wohl gemerkt, damals) auch nicht vom Tron stoßen, war aber nochmals billiger, sogar auf GeForce 7900 GTX-Nivau. Zwei davon kosteten 840€, zwei GeForce 7950 GX2 mehr als 1000€ welcher aber aufgrund fehlender Quad-SLI-Optimierung langsamer als zwei X1900 XTX waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Aber heute reißt eine X1950 nichts, daher ist es egal, ob sie nun heute schneller ist als die Geforce von damals.
Es ist schlicht egal, denn jede Mittelklassekarte von heute hat deutlich mehr Leistung.
Es ist wie immer, das maximal mögliche zu kaufen ist ein Geldgrab, das war früher so, ist heute so und wird immer so sein.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

"Dank" der Konsolen läuft auf einer X1950 aber immernoch jedes Spiel - mit nicht mal allzu wenigen Details.
Wer mit sowas leben kann und sich einmal eine High-End-Karte für 400€ kauft, welche in ein paar Jahren nur noch bei verminderter Qualität spielbare fps produziert anstatt sich jedes Jahr eine für 200 zu kaufen, hat sogar noch Geld gespart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Und das wird laut Microsoft auch noch 5 Jahre so bleiben, denn angeblich befindet sich die Xbox auf den Zenti ihrer Existenz. Sie gibts seit 5 Jahre, also wird sie es noch weitere 5 Jahre geben.
Und so lange wird dein Rechner dann auch noch reichen, davon gehe ich mal aus.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2010)

Falls es jemanden Interessiert, der Athlon 64 X2 4600+ wird in der Alternate Werbung in der PCGH 12/05 mit 739€ gelistet, der 4400+ mit 579€, also denke ich dass der 4800+ über 800€ gekostet hat.

Die Sapphire X1800XL gabs bei alternate für 449€.

Damals konnten AMD und damals noch ATI noch soviel für ihr HW verlangen^^


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden Interessiert, der Athlon 64 X2 4600+ wird in der Alternate Werbung in der PCGH 12/05 mit 739€ gelistet, der 4400+ mit 579€, also denke ich dass der 4800+ über 800€ gekostet hat.
> 
> Die Sapphire X1800XL gabs bei alternate für 449€.
> 
> Damals konnten AMD und damals noch ATI noch soviel für ihr HW verlangen^^




Heute sind aber Doppelherzen das Maß aller Dinge, deshalb nehmen sie preislich den Platz der damaligen Single GPU High End Karten ein.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, der Sockel FM1 wird aber asller voraussicht nach der mobile Sockel werden.



also laut der übersicht über die Sockel die ich auch im Llano Sammelthrad gepostet habe ist FM1 der Codename des Llano Desktopsockels, FS1, FP1 und FT1 die der mobilen Varianten

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Dann hast du mehr erfahren als ich, ich hatte nur die Information, dass AMD Fusion (und davon kommt der Sockel) für Mobile Geräte, bzw. Nettops zur Verfügung stehen wird, also um preiswerte Desktopsystem zu realisieren und Touchscreenmodelle.
So gesehen nichts für den Desktopmarkt, wie wir ihn kennen.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

Hier mal die übersicht:

der FM1 wird wohl kaum für Notebooks gedacht sein bei 100Watt TDP, zumal es eine andere übersicht gibt wo sogar dabeisteht Desktop - mal sehn ob ich die finde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juli 2010)

Also wird Fm1 der Sockel für die Mainstream-Plattform und AM3+ für High-End?
Verstehe ich das richtig?

Ist AM3+ mit AM2+ kompatibel?
Technisch schon oder?


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Also wird Fm1 der Sockel für die Mainstream-Plattform und AM3+ für High-End?
> Verstehe ich das richtig?



die aktuellen Gerüchte deuten wohl darauf hin



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ist AM3+ mit AM2+ kompatibel?
> Technisch schon oder?



es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das AMD im BD noch einen DDR2 Controller verbaut - Es gibt auch Meinungen die sagen das der DDR2/3 Kombicontroller der Grund für die oft mageren RAM takte sind die aktuell mit AMD CPUs erreicht werden

mfg


----------



## F-4 (17. Juli 2010)

Was alle mit dem Liano haben ... das wird doch sicher ne Buero, Office, Terminal sache werden die der 0815 PC nichtmal angucken wird ! 
oder wieviele nutzen einen I3 oder I5 mit Interner GPU zum zocken als Allround Rechner ? ich denke Liano wird einfach nur das AMD Pendant dazu werden .
nebenbei , war Bulldozer nicht K12 ? dieses K15 im Titel verwirrt mich doch etwas , oder werden jetzt noch ein paar NR uebersprungen weil der Wurf soooo gross werden soll ? 
naja vielleicht sollja Liano K11 werden ... mal sehen



> Also wird Fm1 der Sockel für die Mainstream-Plattform und AM3+ für High-End?
> Verstehe ich das richtig?
> 
> Ist AM3+ mit AM2+ kompatibel?
> Technisch schon oder?



naja AM2+ warja nur nen minimaler Upgrade zum AM2 , denke AM3 udn AM3+ wird das selbe , wobei wenn wir schon bei Geruechten sind !
ich auch schon gelesen habe das AM3 mit 8er chipsatz kmplett Bulldozer tauglich ist und nur der 7er Chipsatz teil kompatibel ist ...
der 8er brachte ja jetzt nicht die Killer features mit , also kann es durchaus sein das man damit nur denn Grundstein fuer 100% BUlldozer kompatibilitaet gelegt hat 
Ansonsten ist 100% Sicher das der Bulli keinen DDR2 kram mehr mitbringen wird , da ist mit Thuban schluss , was DDR2 angeht 

mfg F-4


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass Intel schon immeer verdammt viel Geld für ihre Top Modelle genommen hat, ist ja auch kein Geheimnis.



AMD hat fuer ihre Top-Modelle damals zu Athlon Zeiten auch verdammt viel Geld verlangt. Beide Firmen, Intel und AMD, verlangen einen Haufen Knete wenn einer von ihnen die schnelste CPU hat. Ich wuerde dass jetzt mal Firmen-unabhaengig machen.


----------



## F-4 (18. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> AMD hat fuer ihre Top-Modelle damals zu Athlon Zeiten auch verdammt viel Geld verlangt. Beide Firmen, Intel und AMD, verlangen einen Haufen Knete wenn einer von ihnen die schnelste CPU hat. Ich wuerde dass jetzt mal Firmen-unabhaengig machen.



wie ichs chon sagte der unterschgied ist meist der das AMD doch noch etwas weniger nimmt und auch nicht wie Intel mehr nimmt als AMD fuer CPUs die nicht besser oder kaum besser sind als die CPUs von AMD ... wie Intel das schon Praktiziert hat 
Ist wohl der Boni denn man hat wenn man Marktfuehrer ist , der mehr fuer Werbung rauschmeissen kann als AMD fuer Forschung hat .
ansonsten wird aber auch kaum einer bestreiten das AMD auch Geld verdiehnen will/muss ...

mfg F-4


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. Juli 2010)

Ich lese gerade, dass das Tape-Out des Bulldozers bereits erfolgt sein könnte. Ist zwar ATI-Forum.de, aber ich denke, interessant ist es trotzdem.

Bulldozer rollt an: Tape-Out erfolgt


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Juli 2010)

Dann können endlich auch AMD user den DDR3 channel voll auslasten, DDR 1866 Unterstützung.....


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2010)

wobei man sagen muss das DDR3-1866 jetzt nicht gerade der überhammerr ist wenn man es mit dem vergleicht was intel plant - nämlich DDR3-2666

mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss das DDR3-1866 jetzt nicht gerade der überhammerr ist wenn man es mit dem vergleicht was intel plant - nämlich DDR3-2666
> 
> mfg



Tja, AMD wird wohl immer hinten zurück sein wenn sie solche "Kleinigkeiten" übersehen.
Das Rechtfertigt letzendlich die Preise der AMD CPUs, sie sind einfach nur preiswerter als Intels.
Ich sehe auf lange Sicht sowieso AMDa Ziel darin, im OEM Markt mehr Anteile zu haben. 
Und die wenigsten OEM Rechner nutzen die schnellsten Speicherriegel die es gibt.
Allein wegen dem minimalen Leistungsschub der vielleicht 1-3% beträgt, dazu kommt das der 2666er womöglich noch sehr teuer ist.

Ich werde wohl weiterhin bei AMD bleiben, sie behalten mich dank ihrer Sockelpolitik als Kunden.
ATi/AMD hat mich vergrault, nun benutze ich NV obwohl ich es nie erwartet hätte, naja OT^^

Hätte AMD damals nicht dieses verdammte "True Quadcore Design" hergestellt, wäre alles besser, letzendlich kann sich amd davon nichts kaufen, Intels Lösung einfach mal 2x2 Kerne aneinander zu klatschen war besser, da hätte AMD lieber an der Pro Takt Leistung gearbeitet!Ich hätte AMD gerna mal wieder ganz oben, wenigstens ein Spitzenmodell.


----------



## F-4 (24. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss das DDR3-1866 jetzt nicht gerade der überhammerr ist wenn man es mit dem vergleicht was intel plant - nämlich DDR3-2666
> 
> mfg



so wie die Kritik das AMD lange am DDR2 kleben geblieben ist und letzten endes war der Vorteil auch nicht der Burner ...
bei DDR 1866 zu 2666 seh ich denn vorsprung beinahe noch kleiner , dazu schon wer 2666er Rams gesichtet ? 
und welcher Home user soll solche Rams kaufen ? 
also bei aller Liebe ich seh das jetzt nicht als denn grosen Pro Intel Punkt ...

mfg F-4


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Juli 2010)

Richtig is sehe da jetzt auch nicht einen großen Pluspunkt für Intel, wenn man bedenkt was DDR3-2000 und aufwärts Riegel kosten. Ich zahle doch nicht ~250€ für 4GB als normaler Nutzer!? Und dann noch CL9 bestenfalls CL8 Latenzen, naja dann doch lieber DDR3-1866 mit CL7. Zudem sind dass ja nur die offiziellen angegebenen Werte die die CPU machen kann, alles andere darüber kann auch noch funktionieren nur gibt der Hersteller dafür keine garantie für funktionalität mehr.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn intel plant das man DDR3-2666 Support bieten möchte gehe ich davon aus das man da auch mit den Speicherherstellern gesprochen hat ob derartiges überhaupt möglich ist - und da ja auch die Midrange SBs diesen Support bieten sollen bin ich davon überzeugt das man entsprechende Riegel auch zu normalen Preisen bekommt - alles andere wäre Sinnlos - niemand würde eine 100€ CPU mit 500€ Speicherriegel kombinieren

man denke nur an DDR2 - die 1066er Riegel waren auch immer sehr teuer - bis AMD einen ofuuziellen Support eingeführt hat - ab dann waren sie kaum teurer als DDR2-800

mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

Wird der Bulldozer eigendlich auch 6 Ram-Module ansprechen können 7 Bzw. "dürfen" ?


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2010)

ansprechen können tut er sie sicher - aktuelle Opterons können das ja auch - nur ist  es unwahrscheinlich das die Mobohersteller auch die entsprechenden Slots - also mehr als4 - verbaun

mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> ansprechen können tut er sie sicher - aktuelle Opterons können das ja auch - nur ist  es unwahrscheinlich das die Mobohersteller auch die entsprechenden Slots - also mehr als4 - verbaun
> 
> mfg



Wieso ist das unwahrscheinilch? 
Zumindest die teuren Boards könnten doch ruhig mal Triple Channel mit 6 Bänken supporten...


----------



## Ezio (24. Juli 2010)

Mit Dual Channel wäre das möglich, Triple Channel aber nicht da es der Speichercontroller nicht unterstützt. Was aber unnötig ist, da es leistungsmäßig so gut wie nichts bringt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss das DDR3-1866 jetzt nicht gerade der überhammerr ist wenn man es mit dem vergleicht was intel plant - nämlich DDR3-2666
> 
> mfg


 
Und?
Denkst du tatsächlich, dass man für Sandy ausschließlich 2666er RAM kaufen muss und der tatsächlich so günstig sein wird wie heute 1600er? 
Ich nicht.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Denkst du tatsächlich, dass man für Sandy ausschließlich 2666er RAM kaufen muss und der tatsächlich so günstig sein wird wie heute 1600er?
> Ich nicht.



Wo hab ich was von kaufen MUSS geschrieben? - du kannst heute auch DDR3-800 statt 1600 verwenden

Es geht mir schlicht darum das AMD beim Speicher wiedermal hinterherhinkt - und das obwohl schneller Speicher gerade den iGPUs extrem entgegen kommt

mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich was von kaufen MUSS geschrieben? - du kannst heute auch DDR3-800 statt 1600 verwenden
> 
> Es geht mir schlicht darum das AMD beim Speicher wiedermal hinterherhinkt - und das obwohl schneller Speicher gerade den iGPUs extrem entgegen kommt
> 
> mfg



Bisst du eigendlich Pro Intel eingestellt?


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Bisst du eigendlich Pro Intel eingestellt?



Ich denke nicht. Es sind nur zu viele Leute Anti-Intel eingestellt.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Bisst du eigendlich Pro Intel eingestellt?



nein - Ich kaufe das was besser ist - Ich hatte einen Athlon XP (ok damals war ich noch Schüler da war ein P4 mit 3,06GHz nicht drin), einen Athlon-64 X2 weil dieser besser war als ein Pentium D - ab dem Core2 hatte/habe ich intel weil diese schneller sind - wenn BD schneller als ein SB 8Kerner ist kaufe ich mir einen BD - so einfach ist das

In meiner Surfstation steckt eine AMD CPU, im HTPC auch

mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Es sind nur zu viele Leute Anti-Intel eingestellt.



Wie wärs wenn wir einfach sagen, Intel UND AMD sind *******? 
Dann ist niemand pro irgendwas eingestellt.


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir einfach sagen, Intel UND AMD sind *******?
> Dann ist niemand pro irgendwas eingestellt.



So wuerde ich dass nicht sagen. Ich finde Intel nur "momentan" etwas besser weil sie schneller in Spielen sind und mehr OC Potenzial bieten. Dafuer sind sie auch etwas teurer.


----------



## F-4 (24. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> So wuerde ich dass nicht sagen. Ich finde Intel nur "momentan" etwas besser weil sie schneller in Spielen sind und mehr OC Potenzial bieten. Dafuer sind sie auch etwas teurer.



naja gerade in Spielen ist der Vorsprung meist gering oder nicht vorhanden , ganz anders als in Benchmark Progs ...
und wer mir jetzt noch sagen will der Gamer braucht nen Core i7 , hat echt etwas uebertrieben um es milde zu sagen 

mfg F-4


----------



## Ezio (24. Juli 2010)

Dann hat ein Gamer mit nem X6 auch übertrieben 
Wobei ich aber nicht nur zocke.


----------



## basic123 (24. Juli 2010)

Hier scheint es ja fast gar nicht um den Bulldozer zu gehen. Fast alles offtopic. Ich hoffe natürlich sehr, dass AMD mit dem BD ein Durchbruch gelingt. Sollte sich Intel mit Sandy Bridge als besser erweisen, dann muss ich mich leider abwenden.


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> naja gerade in Spielen ist der Vorsprung meist gering oder nicht vorhanden , ganz anders als in Benchmark Progs ...
> und wer mir jetzt noch sagen will der Gamer braucht nen Core i7 , hat echt etwas uebertrieben um es milde zu sagen
> 
> mfg F-4



Ein i5-750 ist in Spielen schneller als ein Phenom 2 1090T und ein Phenom 2 965.

Intel- und AMD-CPUs: Test-Übersicht und aktuelle Kauf-Tipps mit Spiele- plus Anwendungs-Index (Juli 2010) - cpu, prozessor

Wenn mann den i5-750 auf 4GHz uebertaktet hat ein Phenom 2@4GHz keine Chance mehr. Laut PCGH ist der i5-750@2.67GHz schneller als ein Phenom 2 965@3.4GHz. Bei Taktgleicheit (beide CPUs auf 4 GHz) verbraucht der i5-750 deutlich weniger Strom als ein Phenom 2 und ist ca. 20-30% schneller in Spielen. Heutzutage braucht mann soviel Leistung in Spielen noch nicht aber dafuer ist der i5-750@4GHz zukunftsicherer als der Phenom 2 965@4GHz.


----------



## basic123 (24. Juli 2010)

Darum geht es hier in diesem Thread doch gar nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Hast du mal nachgemessen, was dein i5 bei 4GHz an Strom zieht?

Man könnte ja mal das Anwenden... 



> Diskussionen über aktuelle oder zukünftige AMD Intel Modelle sind hier nicht erwünscht, auch nicht Beiträge ala Bulldozer Sandy Bridge wird eh besser, billiger oder sonst was - derartige Beiträge werde ich ausnahmslos melden


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

basic123 schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier in diesem Thread doch gar nicht!



Um dann nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:

Ich denke dass AMD Bulldozer schneller sein wird als Nehalem aber ich denke dennoch dass Sandy Bridge schneller sein wird als Bulldozer.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal nachgemessen, was dein i5 bei 4GHz an Strom zieht?



Ich muss nicht nachmessen. In der PCGH 12/09 stand dass ein i5-750@3.9GHz weniger Strom aus der Steckdose zieht als ein Phenom 2 965@3.95GHz. Der i5-750 ist bei 3.9GHz allerdings um laengen schneller.


----------



## Ezio (24. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ein i5-750 ist in Spielen schneller als ein Phenom 2 1090T und ein Phenom 2 965.
> 
> Intel- und AMD-CPUs: Test-Übersicht und aktuelle Kauf-Tipps mit Spiele- plus Anwendungs-Index (Juli 2010) - cpu, prozessor
> 
> Wenn mann den i5-750 auf 4GHz uebertaktet hat ein Phenom 2@4GHz keine Chance mehr. Laut PCGH ist der i5-750@2.67GHz schneller als ein Phenom 2 965@3.4GHz. Bei Taktgleicheit (beide CPUs auf 4 GHz) verbraucht der i5-750 deutlich weniger Strom als ein Phenom 2 und ist ca. 20-30% schneller in Spielen. Heutzutage braucht mann soviel Leistung in Spielen noch nicht aber dafuer ist der i5-750@4GHz zukunftsicherer als der Phenom 2 965@4GHz.



Ja 0,5% ist er vorne. Und das auch nur weil Intel-Optimierte Spiele benutzt wurden. In Anwendungen liegt er wieder weit zurück 

Zukunftssicherer ist er nicht, da wenn der 965 zu langsam ist, ist es auch der i5.

Beim Verbrauch nehmen sich die nix, außer du achtest auf jedes Watt, was ich nicht denke da du ja übertaktest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Zukunftssicherer ist er nicht, da wenn der 965 zu langsam ist, ist es auch der i5.


 
Das ist immer so. Heute ist ein Pnentium 4 oder Athlon 64 auch zu langsam für alles. Spielt also keine Rolle, wer früher mal schneller war.
Der i5 wird von Sandy und Bulldozer weggeblasen, also ist es egal ob er dann immer noch einen Ticken schneller ist als ein Phenom.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist immer so. Heute ist ein Pnentium 4 oder Athlon 64 auch zu langsam für alles. Spielt also keine Rolle, wer früher mal schneller war.
> Der i5 wird von Sandy und Bulldozer weggeblasen, also ist es egal ob er dann immer noch einen Ticken schneller ist als ein Phenom.




Doch, es spielt schon eine Rolle, weil es äußerst werbewirksam ist, hat man den schnellsten Prozessor/die schnellste Grafikkarte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Was trotzdem egal ist. Selbst wenn Bulldozer schneller sein wird und AMD die Speerspitze übernimmt, wird sich der Marktanteil nicht ändern, die meisten kaufen bei diversen Läden, wo nur Intel verkauft wird und das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Zukunftssicherer ist er nicht, da wenn der 965 zu langsam ist, ist es auch der i5.



Laut PCGH 12/09 muenzt der i5-750 46% OC in 31% Mehr Leistung um. Der Phenom 2 965 dagegen muenzt 16% mehr Takt in 13% mehr Leistung um. Wenn mann dann noch mal den PCGH Games Leistungsindex mit OC betrachtet:
i5-750 = 88 * 1.31 = 115%
965 BE = 85.5 * 1.13 = 96.615%
115 - 96.615 = 18.385
18.385 / 96.615 = 19%

Der i5-750 ist also 19% schneller mit OC als ein Phenom 2 965 BE. Ich muss zugeben dass ist nicht soviel aber besser als die 3% mehr Leistung mit Standardtakt. Der i5-750 verbraucht dabei aber auch weniger Strom. Laut PCGH verbraucht der i5-750 bei 19% mehr Leistung 30 Watt weniger Strom mit uebertaktung als ein Phenom 2 mit OC. Daher ist der i5-750 auch eine bessere CPU. 

Ich gestehe allerdings ein, 19% mehr Leistung machen die CPU kaum zukunftsicherer. Allerdings ist er trotzdem schneller egal ob mann die Leistung braucht oder nicht. Es wird immer Premium Kunden geben die bereit sind fuer mehr Leistung mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, 46% mehr Takt bringt 31% mehr Leistung klingt jetzt für mich aber sehr schwach.
Das sind gerade mal 2/3.
Der AMD liefert da mehr. 

Die Frage ist halt, was verlangt der Hersteller für diese Art Leistung?
Ist es gerechtfertig den doppelten Preis zu verlangen, für 30% mehr Leistung?


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, 46% mehr Takt bringt 31% mehr Leistung klingt jetzt für mich aber sehr schwach.
> Das sind gerade mal 2/3.
> Der AMD liefert da mehr.
> 
> ...



Woher hast du die 30% Mehr Leistung? Ich habe doch ausgerechnet dass i5-750@2.67GHz 3% mehr Leistung hat als Phenom 2@3.4GHz. Wenn der i5-750@3.9GHz ist ist er 19% schneller als Phenom 2@3.95GHz. 

Ohne OC kostet der i5-750 10% mehr als Phenom 2 965 bei 3% mehr Leistung.

*Preis/Leistungs Sieger ohne OC = Phenom 2 965*

Wenn beide CPUs uebertaktet sind (3.9/3.95GHz) kostet der i5 10% mehr liefert aber 19% mehr Leistung.

*Preis/Leistungs Sieger mit OC (beide CPUs 3.9/3.95GHz) = Core i5-750*


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Jop, und eine Übertaktung auf 3,9GHz verschärft das Risiko für Ausfälle, Defekte und andere Dinge, hatten wir alles schon mal. 
99% der User lassen ihre CPU mit STandardtakt laufen und auch die User, die hier im Forum im Beratungsbereich nach Hardware fragen, sagen zum größten Teil, dass sie an Übertakten nicht interessiert sind.
Also kann man sagen, dass der i5 750 eigentlich einen zu geringen Takt hat. Intel hätte den von Anfang an mit 3GHz anbieten sollen.
Machen sie aber nicht, denn 3GHz Prozessoren kosten bei Intel immer eine Menge Geld.
Und das wird sich auch mit zukünftigen Prozessoren nicht ändern.


----------



## Krabbat (24. Juli 2010)

der phenom II x4 965 ist aber nicht unbedingt langsamer als der i5-750 (beide standardtakt) dazu siehe die prozessorleistungsübersicht der aktuellen pcgh ausgabe
alles in allem ist der phenom da leicht schneller
und wenn man in die zukunft schaut wird er den vorsprung noch ausbauen
den momentan profetieren ja noch nicht alle spiele von 4 kernen, wodurch intels i5 den turbomodus ausnutzen kann
aber in zukunft wird der turbomodus bei 4 kernern uninteressant, weil alle programme mind. 4 kerne unterstützen und dann kann der phenom seine vollen 4x3,4ghz ausnutzen, währen er momentan z.b. teilweise nur 2x3,4ghz nutzen kann während der i5 seinen tak bei nur zwei ausgelasteten kernen erhöht und damit schneller als der phenom ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Na ja, wenn ich spiele, wird mein Prozessor nicht mal ausgelastet, also ist das mit den Taktfrequenzen eh alles nur heiße Luft.


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> der phenom II x4 965 ist aber nicht unbedingt langsamer als der i5-750 (beide standardtakt) dazu siehe die prozessorleistungsübersicht der aktuellen pcgh ausgabe
> alles in allem ist der phenom da leicht schneller
> und wenn man in die zukunft schaut wird er den vorsprung noch ausbauen
> den momentan profetieren ja noch nicht alle spiele von 4 kernen, wodurch intels i5 den turbomodus ausnutzen kann
> aber in zukunft wird der turbomodus bei 4 kernern uninteressant, weil alle programme mind. 4 kerne unterstützen und dann kann der phenom seine vollen 4x3,4ghz ausnutzen, währen er momentan z.b. teilweise nur 2x3,4ghz nutzen kann während der i5 seinen tak bei nur zwei ausgelasteten kernen erhöht und damit schneller als der phenom ist



Oh mann. In der aktuellen Print ausgabe ist der Gesamte Leistungsindex. Ich rede vom PCGH Games Leistungsindex.

Intel- und AMD-CPUs: Test-Übersicht und aktuelle Kauf-Tipps mit Spiele- plus Anwendungs-Index (Juli 2010) - cpu, prozessor

Ausserdem wird der 965 den i5-750 nicht in Spielen ueberholen. PCGH testet ohne Turbomodus!!!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

Im LUXX gibts auch einen guten Sammelthread zum Bulldozer:
AMD Bulldozer K15 (Phenom Nachfolger 2011) - Sammelthread ★★★★★ - Forum de Luxx


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Mit den gleichen Fanboys.


----------



## thysol (25. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit den gleichen Fanboys.


Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich angesprochen bin.  Ich sage doch nur dass aktuell Nehalem CPUs schneller sind als Phenom 2 und wenn mann OC Potenzial mit einberechnet haben sie sogar dass bessere P/L. Daher wenn mann nicht uebertaktet und einem USB3 und Sata6GB/s wichtig sind dann greift mann zu AMD. Wenn mann uebertakten und "momentan" die meiste Spiele-Leistung will greift mann zu Intel.

Und gegen AMD Bulldozer habe ich noch nie was gesagt. Ich habe nur Posts wie, "Bulldozer walzt alles Platt", angezeifelt. Solche Posts sehe ich ja sehr skeptisch. Aber ich bin ein Intel Fanboy, klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dich meine? 
Guck dir doch mal die Posts dort an, kannst du nicht mit hier vergleichen und hier gehts immer noch um den Bulldozer und nicht darum, wer wen platt macht, das ist völig egal, darüber kann man in einem Jahr noch mal diskutieren.
Bulldozer muss erst noch zeigen, was er kann und ob die Software/Games mit der neuentwickelten Architektur überhaupt was anfangen können.
Wer weiß, am Ende ist Bulldozer sogar langsamer als Phenom.


----------



## thysol (25. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dich meine?
> Guck dir doch mal die Posts dort an, kannst du nicht mit hier vergleichen und hier gehts immer noch um den Bulldozer und nicht darum, wer wen platt macht, das ist völig egal, darüber kann man in einem Jahr noch mal diskutieren.
> Bulldozer muss erst noch zeigen, was er kann und ob die Software/Games mit der neuentwickelten Architektur überhaupt was anfangen können.
> Wer weiß, am Ende ist Bulldozer sogar langsamer als Phenom.



Ich hoffe dass Bulldozer ungefaehr gleich auf ist mit Sandy Bridge. Dann koennen die sich eine Preis-Schlacht liefern. Aber Kommentare wie ,"Bulldozer macht alles Platt" kann ich nicht leiden und die sind auch nicht gerade selten. Genauso hasse ich aber auch Kommentare wie, "AMD ist was fuer Kinder". Hab ich auch schon mal gehoert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Tja, das Problem ist dann aber, dass AMD den Bulldozer dann nicht für 100€ verschenken wird und Intel wird so schnell nicht günstig werden, also werden beide wohl teurer werden, wie auch RAMs.
Eine Durchschnitts CPU für 300€? 
Neee, lieber nicht.

Jop, Bulldozer muss erst mal Nehalem einholen, bzw. überholen um Sandy angreifen zu können. Aber noch ist alles graue Theorie oder das Leuchten in den Augen einiger AMD Fanboys, bzw. Wunschdenken vieler AMD Fans.
Jeder der Hersteller wird sein Ding abliefern und der Kunde wird entscheiden, welches Produkt besser ist, bzw. wo man mehr fürs Geld bekommt, denn das Geld ist immer ein wichtiger Grund etwas anders zu kaufen als man eigentlich will.

Frag mal Intel User, ob sie nicht lieber eine AMD gekauft hätten, es aber wegen des Geldes nicht konnten und mach die Umfrage mal bei AMD Usern.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ja 0,5% ist er vorne. Und das auch nur weil Intel-Optimierte Spiele benutzt wurden. In Anwendungen liegt er wieder weit zurück



auch so eine standartausrede wenn das ergebnis nicht ins Weltbild passt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, 46% mehr Takt bringt 31% mehr Leistung klingt jetzt für mich aber sehr schwach.
> Das sind gerade mal 2/3.
> Der AMD liefert da mehr.



nein liefert er nicht - weil man eine AMD CPU in der Regel nicht um 46% übertakten kann mit normalen Kühlmethoden, zudem ist es so das bei oced CPU die Graka immer stäker limitiert



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Bulldozer muss erst mal Nehalem einholen, bzw. überholen um Sandy angreifen zu können.



Ich würde eher sagen er muss Nehalem mit fliegenden Fahnen überholen um an SB überhaupt ranzukommen - leicht schneller - also etwa so wie PII vs Core2 wird nicht reichen

mfg


----------



## prost (25. Juli 2010)

> Jop, und eine Übertaktung auf 3,9GHz verschärft das Risiko für Ausfälle, Defekte und andere Dinge, hatten wir alles schon mal.


Einem Nehalem kann man sogar mit 0,05-0,1V weniger als @Stock laufen lassen und der packt locker noch 3,5Ghz+


----------



## zøtac (25. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß garnet warum ihr alle so skeptisch seid, das ist ne Komplett neue Architektur die könnte doppelt so schnell wie Sandy Bridge werden ^^


----------



## F-4 (25. Juli 2010)

> weil man eine AMD CPU in der Regel nicht um 46% übertakten kann mit normalen Kühlmethoden


hatten wir nicht schon denn 1055T der statt 2800 mhz mit 4200 gelaufen ist was 1400 mhz mehr sind also quasi genau 50% ! 
also haben wir schonmal die Ausnahme der Regel hehe
mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> hatten wir nicht schon denn 1055T der statt 2800 mhz mit 4200 gelaufen ist was 1400 mhz mehr sind also quasi genau 50% !
> also haben wir schonmal die Ausnahme der Regel hehe
> mfg F-4



bekanntlich bestätigen ausnahmen die Regel - es gibt auch i7-920 die mit Lukü 4,8GHz (+80%) schaffen, aber das ist eben auch so eine Ausnahme der Regel

mfg


----------



## Krabbat (25. Juli 2010)

ist doch auch quark das mit 46%
denn wenn man das flagschiff (von den vierkernern von amd) mit 3,4ghz nimmt, ist es doch klar, dass man den nicht mehr so viel übertakten kann
das ist doch mit intels flagschiffen das gleiche
der i5 läst sich aber nur deshalb so gut übertakten, weil er eben ab werk niedrig getaktet ist!!!
daher sollte man den dann eher mit dem billigsten phenom II quadcore vergleichen, und dann beide auf 3,9ghz übertakten


----------



## zcei (25. Juli 2010)

Und außerdem gehts hier nicht ums allgemeine Overclockingpotenzial 

Ich würds AMD irgendwie gönnen wenn das so nen richtiger Kracher wird. Aber zuuuu viel ala "der wird doppelt so schnell" sollte man nicht erwarten.

Könnte es sein, dass AMD evtl auch die (ich glaube) Float berechnung anpasst? War das nicht iwie immer das Prob gewesen, dass die Maschinenbefehlssätze anders strukturiert waren? Und dadurch Leistung verloren ging? Meinte mal sowas gehört zu haben.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> daher sollte man den dann eher mit dem billigsten phenom II quadcore vergleichen, und dann beide auf 3,9ghz übertakten



das dürfte sich als schwirig erweisen - der billigste wäre der 925, und laut oc Listen in diversen Foren laufen nur die wenigsten 925er mit 4GHz

mfg


----------



## Krabbat (25. Juli 2010)

hab ja auch 3,9ghz gesagt
meinetwegen auch 3,8 aber das wäre immer noch passender, als das flagschiff mit dem billigsten des anderen herstellers zu vergleichen hinsichtlich des übertaktens, denn das der höchstgetaktete phenom II X4 schon näher der leistungsgrenze ist, ist doch klar


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> hab ja auch 3,9ghz gesagt



das macht jetzt aber nicht den großen unterschied



Krabbat schrieb:


> als das flagschiff mit dem billigsten des anderen herstellers zu vergleichen hinsichtlich des übertaktens



Es wurde das vergleichen was preismäßig etwa beieinander liegt - und das ist sehrwohl zulässig - zudem ist der i5-750 nicht der billigste - er ist genauso ein Mittelklassemodell wie der PII965 - also was soll da nicht vergleichbar sein? - wenn man wie du so schön sagst einen Flaggschiffvergleich gemacht hätte, hätte man den PII 965 mit dem i7-975 vergleichen müssen - und was das für gebashe seitens der AMD Anhänger ausgelöst hätte möchte ich gar nicht wissen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Eher den i7 980x mit dem 1090T, und wie der letzten PCGH (bin mir nich ganz sicher welche es war) hat der gute i7 den Phenom derbe Platt gemacht, im Cinebenchm war der Phenom auf 4.2GHZ und der I7 auf Stock und lag trotzdem 8000Punkte vorne.

wie man an meiner sig erkennen kann bin ich Fanboy, allerdings wenn amd schneller wird als intel ändert sich das ganz schnell


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Es ging um den Vergleich in PCGH 12/09 - da gabs die 6-Kerner noch gar nicht

Cinebench liegt dem i7 aufgrund der hohen IPC sehr gut - auch SMT bringt in Cinebench, vor allem in der 11er Version einiges an Leistung

mfg


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. Juli 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Haben einige von euch Aktien bei Intel/AMD oder wieso ist es euch so wichtig andere von einem Hersteller zu überzeugen? 

Ich kaufe das, was in meinem Anwendungsgebiet am passendsten ist und vom P/L in Ordnung ist.

Ich denke es ist sehr schwierig die Leistung von BD einzuschätzen, da es ja eine komplett neue Architektur sein soll. Ich hoffe mal auf ein ungefähr Gleichgewicht 
Das wäre für den Endkunden am besten


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist sehr schwierig die Leistung von BD einzuschätzen, da es ja eine komplett neue Architektur sein soll.



das stimmt - aktuell kann man nur spekulieren, AMD hat ja noch nichtmal Benchmarks eines Vorserienmodells in der öffentlichkeit präsentiert - das kann man natürlich posetiv wie negativ deuten, beim Athlon 64 gabs vorserienmodelle sogar für die Presse zum testen

mfg


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. Juli 2010)

Spekulieren würd ich aber schon darauf, dass Intel immer noch schneller ist. 
Die haben ja auch einfach einen größeren Konzern und mehr Geld zu Entwicklung.

Hauptsache beide machen einen ordentlichen Performance Schub. 
Wenn AMD wieder etwas langsamer ist, kann man auf Kampfpreise hoffen 
Ich brauche ja für den Alltagsbetreib nicht immer das schnellste


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn AMD, betone WENN sie es nich voll Verscheißen denn könnte AMD wieder Fuß fassen, außer sie machen wieder den selben Fehler wie vor 5 Jahren und ruhen sich aus nachdem sie Intel in den Arsch getreten haben.
@OT: Nein ich habe keine AMD/iNTEL Aktien (bin ja erst 14 ) und ich kaufe das was das schnellste ist, egal ob INTEL/AMD aber momentan ist Intel Besser bzw Schneller deshalb halt etwas  Amd- Feindlich gestimmt, WENN Amd Intel Platt walzen sollte, is bei mir ganz Schnell AMD im Rechner.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @OT: Nein ich habe keine AMD/iNTEL Aktien (bin ja erst 14 ) und ich kaufe das was das schnellste ist, egal ob INTEL/AMD aber momentan ist Intel Besser bzw Schneller deshalb halt etwas  Amd- Feindlich gestimmt, WENN Amd Intel Platt walzen sollte, is bei mir ganz Schnell AMD im Rechner.



Ja nur frage ich mich wieso man einem Hersteller feindlich ist, nur weil er nicht der schnellste ist oder man keine CPU dieses Herstellers im PC hat? 

Will jetzt hier keinen Streit anfangen, das interessiert mich wirklich.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wenn AMD wieder etwas langsamer ist, kann man auf Kampfpreise hoffen



die Frage ist ob sich AMD beim BD einen Kampfpreis leisten kann - die Entwicklungskosten müssen ja auch wieder reinkommen, beim Phenom sind kampfpreise kein Problem, die entsicklung war aufgrund der bereits bestehenden Architektur relaitv billig



-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ja nur frage ich mich wieso man einem  Hersteller feindlich ist, nur weil er nicht der schnellste ist oder man  keine CPU dieses Herstellers im PC hat?
> 
> Will jetzt hier keinen Streit anfangen, das interessiert mich  wirklich.



am besten du fragst mal user - aber bitte per PN - die Sprüche ala 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bulldozer walzt alles platt!



oder



Clastron schrieb:


> AMD ist des beste



von sich geben

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Nunja ich will eben das der Hersteller den ICH gerade persönlich verbaut habe (bisschen ******** geschrieben ich weiss) der Marktführer bleibt weil er sich ja bewährt hat, und eben wie man sieht aktuell wirklich das schnellste baut. Verstehste ENTHUSIAST


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2010)

Nur weil Intel die schnellste (und teuerste) CPU hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass jeder Intel besser ist als jeder AMD. Kiddiebeitrag -.-


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Nur weil Intel die schnellste (und teuerste) CPU hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass jeder Intel besser ist als jeder AMD. Kiddiebeitrag -.-



das behauptet auch keiner - oder hast du schonmal behauptungen ala ein i3 macht jeden PII X6 platt gesehn?

mfg


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. Juli 2010)

Deshalb ist auch jeder Beitrag ala " AMD ist das tollste, intel ist ******" (oder andersrum ^^), eigentlich Quatsch.

Man muss immer darauf schauen, wie viel Geld man hat, welches Anwendungsfeld man hat etc. 
Da muss man einzelne CPUs vergleichen und keine Hersteller.


----------



## F-4 (25. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich mal wieder Spekulieren darf , wuerd ich sagen das wenn Bulldozer nicht der grosse Wurf wird steht AMD mit dem Ruecken zur Wand !
Der Vorteil denn Intel hat ist das die jede CPU Generation komplett neu entwickeln koennen , das dies bei AMD nicht drin ist hat man ja gesehen ... K8-K10 !
ich denke Bulldozer muss wieder das werden was die Athlon XP/64 waren damit AMD wieder 5-8 Jahre auf dessen Architektur aufbauen kann , wenn es das nicht wird seh ich da Schwarz ...
ich glaub auch nicht das AMD sich da ausgeruht hat !!! 
die koennen nur nicht jeden Mist alle Jahre neu Erfinden , ich denke in deren moeglichkeiten tun die schon was sie koennen 
aber eben das wenn Bulldozer Mist wird alles ziemlich dumm laufen kann , laesst mich Spekulieren das Bulldozer wirklich an Sandy vorbei kommt , ob das wieder so ein Wurf wird bei damals der Athlon wer weiss, aber das was ganz grosses kommen/kommen muss ist klar 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> das behauptet auch keiner - oder hast du schonmal behauptungen ala ein i3 macht jeden PII X6 platt gesehn?
> 
> mfg


 
Aber ich werfe immer gerne die Knete in den Raum und der 980 X kostet dreimal so viel wie der 1090T, ist er aber auch dreimal so schnell? 
Ist ein i7 860 um den Faktor schneller, den er teurer ist, als ein 1055T?


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Das hat ja auch keiner behauptet, ich habe lediglich gesagt das für mich Persönlich der i7  980X die beste CPU ist, da ich eben auch das nötige Kleingeld dafür habe.
@Ezio Das ist wirklich lächerlich, nur weil ich ein Jugendlicher bin heißt das nicht das ich nicht auf deinem/Ihrem Niveau bin, wahrscheinlich bin ich sogar Intelliegenter als SIE.


----------



## prost (25. Juli 2010)

> Aber ich werfe immer gerne die Knete in den Raum und der 980 X kostet dreimal so viel wie der 1090T, ist er aber auch dreimal so schnell?


Nein, aber er ist der beste CPU und das beste kostet immer unverhältnismässig viel. FALLS amd mit BD einen Prozzi rausbringt, der den Sandy Bridge platt macht, wie momentan der 980X den X6, wird es das dasselbe sein.


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2010)

Der 980X ist nur eine E-Peen-Verlängerung. Wer das nötig hat, soll ihn nur kaufen, auch wenns sinnlos ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch keiner behauptet, ich habe lediglich gesagt das für mich Persönlich der i7 980X die beste CPU ist, da ich eben auch das nötige Kleingeld dafür habe.


 
Das nötige Kleingeld haben andere auch, trotzdem kaufen sie sich keinen 980 X, weil er eben trotz dass er die schnellste CPU ist, die man derzeit im Desktopbereich kaufen kann, eben nicht das liefert, was sie kostet.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Ezio Das ist wirklich lächerlich, nur weil ich ein Jugendlicher bin heißt das nicht das ich nicht auf deinem/Ihrem Niveau bin, wahrscheinlich bin ich sogar Intelliegenter als SIE.


 
Anhand deiner Signatur kann man ersehen, dass dein Intellekt zu deinen Alter passt. 
Wärst du intelligenter oder mehr Lebenserfahrung, würde die anders aussehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich Sie einmal zitieren dürfte:
Wenn das Leben zu teuer wird, ist der Strick eine günstige Alternative...
Ein sehr Poetischer Satz ich muss schon sagen, ihr IQ ist sicher auf höchstem Niveau
Außerdem weiß ich das wahrscheinlich die meißten das nötige Geld dafür haben, aber sie haben nicht das nötige Geld um sich den i7 980X zu kaufen, und dann auch noch alles Andere was sie sonst brauchen und wollen.
@Ezio Es ist weder sinnlos, noch kann man es nötig haben etwas sinnloses zu kaufen, wissen sie den genau was ich damit mache? NEIN! Das tun sie nicht.


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2010)

Der Thread schreit schon nach einem Close. Mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat das nichts mehr zutun. Ich gehe nicht weiter darauf ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sie einmal zitieren dürfte:
> Wenn das Leben zu teuer wird, ist der Strick eine günstige Alternative...
> Ein sehr Poetischer Satz ich muss schon sagen, ihr IQ ist sicher auf höchstem Niveau


 
Jop, ein sehr poetischer Satz, einige nutzen ihn vielleicht, wer weiß. 

Deine Signatur ist halt auf den Niveau eines Schuljungen, das ist eben der Unterschied. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich das wahrscheinlich die meißten das nötige Geld dafür haben, aber sie haben nicht das nötige Geld um sich den i7 980X zu kaufen, und dann auch noch alles Andere was sie sonst brauchen und wollen.


 
Tja, da stellt sich dann die Frage, was wichtiger ist, ein schickes Haus, ein gute Auto, Kleidung, eine Freundin oder eben einen 980 X haben, alles geht nicht.
Dass du nur den 980 X brauchst, kann ich nachvollziehen, andere haben aber andere Prioritäten, das sollte dir mal bewusst sein.
Wieder andere haben das Geld für alles, kaufen sich aber trotzdem kein 980 X, weil er einfach für das, was er bietet, zu teuer ist.

Wäre also nett, wenn du mal wieder von deinem Ross steigst und dich dem normalen Forenumgang anpasst.
Dazu gehört auch das nette Umgehen miteinander, ich hoffe, deine Eltern haben die Höflichkeit gelehrt. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Der Thread schreit schon nach einem Close. Mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat das nichts mehr zutun. Ich gehe nicht weiter darauf ein.


 
Ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, der nächste Post, der sich nicht um Bulldozer dreht, wird gemeldet, fertig.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ein sehr poetischer Satz, einige nutzen ihn vielleicht, wer weiß.
> 
> Deine Signatur ist halt auf den Niveau eines Schuljungen, das ist eben der Unterschied.


Und deine Sig ist eher auf dem Niveau eines Minenarbeiters mit sehr schletem Galgenniveau. (Sry ist nich böse gemeint, aber wenn meine SIg nach dem Schuljungen schreit, find ich deine sehr "Arbeiterhaft" )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und deine ist auf dem Niveau eines Minenarbeiters mit schlechtem Galgenhumor(sry aber das ist eben meine Meinung)
> 
> Tja, da stellt sich dann die Frage, was wichtiger ist, ein schickes Haus, ein gute Auto, Kleidung, eine Freundin oder eben einen 980 X haben, alles geht nicht.
> Dass du nur den 980 X brauchst, kann ich nachvollziehen, andere haben aber andere Prioritäten, das sollte dir mal bewusst sein.
> Wieder andere haben das Geld für alles, kaufen sich aber trotzdem kein 980 X, weil er einfach für das, was er bietet, zu teuer ist.


Hmm irgendwie verstärkt sich hier mein Eindruck des Minearbeiters, aber egal wenn du Lust hast kannst ja mal vorbei kommen, dann siehst du das es doch geht. Und ich habe meine Umgansform extra für dich wieder geändert 

@Topic
Damit der Thread hier nicht geclosed wird gehört natürlich noch ein wenig Baustelle dazu xD
Wie war das eigentlich nocheimal mit den Sockeln, irgenwo hier hab ich gelesen das Liano auf den Sockel FM1 im Desktop sein soll, aber darunter stand MicroBGA, ist das nicht eigentlich für Notebooks?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Liano hat nichts mit Bulldozer zu tun, für den gibts einen eigenen Thread.

Und noch mal als Tipp.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach einen bescheideneren Ton an den Tag legen, das führt dich weiter im Leben als den Arrogenten raushängen zu lassen, nur weil du vielleicht mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast, weil deine Eltern reicher sind, als andere. 
Und verunglimpfe nicht den Job eines Minenarbeiters (das Wort hat nur 2x ein "E" drinne ), die Jungs müssen ganz schön buckeln, damit du deine goldene Wasserhähne hast.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Naja wie du meinst  Jetzt is erstmal Frieden angesagt, aber wenn mich einer als dummen Schuljungen beschimpft, dann kann ich nicht mehr an mich halten.
Aber nochmal zu Bulldozer, ich glaub ich habe mal in der PCGH gelesen das das Teil 7Kerne und 1 Grafikkern haben soll, wie is das dann schuftet der Grakakern mit wenn man ne Dedizierte hat, oder hält der sein Mittagsschläfchen?

P.S Die Wasserhähne sind eher Silber/Chrom  Und ich kann da bei dir 3 "E"s zählen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Naja wie du meinst  Jetzt is erstmal Frieden angesagt, aber wenn mich einer als dummen Schuljungen beschimpft, dann kann ich nicht mehr an mich halten.


 
Ich hab dich nicht als dummen Schuljungen beschimpft, ich hab gesagt, dass deine Signatur zu deinem Alter passt und in diesem Alter geht man normaler Weise noch zur Schule, richtig? 
Und wie gut du in der Schule bist, weiß ich nicht, aber da du "Minenarbeiter" nicht richtig schreiben kannst, spricht das nicht gerade für dich, klar soweit. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber nochmal zu Bulldozer, ich glaub ich habe mal in der PCGH gelesen das das Teil 7Kerne und 1 Grafikkern haben soll, wie is das dann schuftet der Grakakern mit wenn man ne Dedizierte hat, oder hält der sein Mittagsschläfchen?


 
Kann man nicht sagen, Bulldozer wird aus Modulen bestehen, jeweils mit 2 realen Kernen bestückt. Will man also einen 8 Kerner statt eines 6 Kerners haben, wird einfach ein Modul dazugepackt.
Klar kann es auch ein Modul mit einer Grafikeinheit geben, aber dafür gibts ja jetzt den Liano.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Naja ich versteh Schuljunge eben so, wie dummer Bengel der nicht weiß wovon er spricht. Und dafür hast du die "E"s nicht richtig gezählt 
@Topic Achso stimmt ja, ist schon bekannt wie viel und welchen Cache(l1, l2, l3) haben soll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Ein Schuljunge ist ein Junge, der zur Schule geht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, was du darin interpretierst, musst du mit dir selbst ausmachen.

Keine Ahnung, es sind noch keine Details bekannt, es gibt auch keine Inforamtionen über die TDP oder sonst was. Da muss man wirklich abwarten, was AMD nächstes Jahr bringt.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Naja ich versteh Schuljunge eben so, wie dummer Bengel der nicht weiß wovon er spricht. Und dafür hast du die "E"s nicht richtig gezählt


Öhm, wer in seiner Signatur AMD-Kunden den Tod wünscht, sollte damit rechnen als ungebildet eingestuft zu werden - wer austeilt, muss sich auch auf ein wenig Einstecken gefasst halten.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Topic Achso stimmt ja, ist schon bekannt wie viel und welchen Cache(l1, l2, l3) haben soll?


Natürlich wird der wieder neben L1 und L2 auch L3-Cache integriert haben, über die Menge, außer dass er deutlich höher ausfallen wird, ist jedoch noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich kann doch ganz gut einstecken , außerdem ist hinter dem Todefluch ja auch ein Smiley  
Außerdem will ja eigentlich keiner AMD, zumindest Theoretisch, denn wenn alle hier Millionäre wären *hust*, dann würde sich sicher jeder ein i7 980X oder IBM Power 7 oder so kaufen.


Naja momentan find ich den Cache bei AMD ja ein wenig schei**, da ein PII 955 6MB L3 hat und der 1090T auch, obwohl er 50% Mehr Kerne hat. So kann man die IPC natürlich auch versauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Du musst den gesamten Cache sehen und da hat der 1090T eben mehr als der 955.
Der 3rd Level Cache wird völlig überbewertet.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich kann doch ganz gut einstecken , außerdem ist hinter dem Todefluch ja auch ein Smiley
> Außerdem will ja eigentlich keiner AMD, zumindest Theoretisch, denn wenn alle hier Millionäre wären *hust*, dann würde sich sicher jeder ein i7 980X oder IBM Power 7 oder so kaufen.
> 
> Naja momentan find ich den Cache bei AMD ja ein wenig schei**, da ein PII 955 6MB L3 hat und der 1090T auch, obwohl er 50% Mehr Kerne hat. So kann man die IPC natürlich auch versauen.


Deine Sig is unterstes Niveau und solche Sprüche kannse dir echt sparen.

Intel Archetektur is auch ein wenig anders als die von AMD

Und ich für meinen Teil würde auch als reicher Sack AMD kaufen wegen dem guten P/L Verhältnis^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Und ich für meinen Teil würde auch als reicher Sack AMD kaufen wegen dem guten P/L Verhältnis^^


 
Ich bin ein reicher Sack und hab trotzdem kein 980 X.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin ein reicher Sack und hab trotzdem kein 980 X.


An Whisky?^^

Für die gebotene Leistung sind die auch viel zu teuer, Intel lässt sich Extras auch  teuer bezahlen.

Bin aber auch auf den Bulldozer sehr gespannt.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Thema Signatur sind wir hier glaube ich schon langsam durch, nach fast einer Seite Off-Topic, daher, meinetwegen kannste Sagen was du willst, war vllt nich der beste meiner Einfälle aber ich steh dazu 

Ich habe immer gedacht der L3 Cache macht ne Menge aus, irgenwie glaube ich in der PCGH stand mal was von 3MB L3Cache bringen bis zu 5% mehr Leistung pro Takt


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2010)

Es kommt auf dessen Menge an, auf den L2-Cache kann die Recheneinheit schneller zugreifen als auf den L3.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Nö, der 3rd Level Cache ist Nebensache, merkt man gut an den Vegleichen von Athlon X4 und Phenom X4, also mit und ohne 3rd Level Cache und von Q9450 und Q9400, einmal mit vollen Cache und einmal mit kastriertem Cache. Der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass man es nur in Benchmarks feststellen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Wie laüft das jetzt genau ab, also Jeder Kern/Modul hat seinen Eigenen L1 Cache, der L2 Cache ist auch MODUL/Kern Intern oder wird der Geteilt, und den L3 teilen sich alle.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, der 3rd Level Cache ist Nebensache, merkt man gut an den Vegleichen von Athlon X4 und Phenom X4, also mit und ohne 3rd Level Cache und von Q9450 und Q9400, einmal mit vollen Cache und einmal mit kastriertem Cache. Der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass man es nur in Benchmarks feststellen kann.



Aber bei höherem Takt also z.b 4GHZ müsste es sich doch stärker hervorheben oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Genau, jeder Kern hat einen 1st und 2nd Cache, alle Kerne teilen sich dann den 3rd Level Cache. Ist bei Intel auch so.
DEr erste und zweite Cache ist wichtiger, da hat AMD Vorteile, denn bei Intel befindet sich im zweiten Cache das gleiche wie im ersten und auch dann im dritten, wärhrend AMD das, bedingt durch die Architektur, nicht braucht.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber bei höherem Takt also z.b 4GHZ müsste es sich doch stärker hervorheben oder?


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, denn durch die Erhöhung des Bus Taktes steigt auch die Durchsatzrate, also spielt es keine Rolle.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2010)

...zudem hat AMD in den aktuellen Prozessoren mehr L1 und L2-Cache als in den Core is, weshalb ich auf den Cache auch nicht immer allzu viel geben würde. Es kommt letztendes immer darauf an, was die Programmierer damit anfangen und wie effizient die Architektur selber ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

... und die beiden ersten sind wichter als der dritte.
Außerdem haben Intel und AMD unterschiedliche Architekturen, man kann das also nicht einfach gleichsetzen.
Den 3rd Level Cache beim AMD auf den doppelten Wert vergrößern würde nichts bringen.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Der 980X ist nur eine E-Peen-Verlängerung. Wer das nötig hat, soll ihn nur kaufen, auch wenns sinnlos ist.



ja ja der Neid



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das nötige Kleingeld haben andere auch, trotzdem kaufen sie sich keinen 980 X, weil er eben trotz dass er die schnellste CPU ist, die man derzeit im Desktopbereich kaufen kann, eben nicht das liefert, was sie kostet.



das haben Topmodelle so ansich - nicht nur im CPU Bereich, und auch nicht erst seit gestern, der Athlon 64 FX kostete 2003 auch das 3fache eines 3200+ - bei 200MHz mehr, vom teuren - notwendigen - Registred Speicher ganz zu schweigen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich werfe immer gerne die Knete in den Raum und der 980 X kostet dreimal so viel wie der 1090T, ist er aber auch dreimal so schnell?



s.o.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ein i7 860 um den Faktor schneller, den er teurer ist, als ein 1055T?



wer einen 860 statt einem 760 kauft der das gleich kostet wie der 1055T - aber vo allem in Games deutlich schneller ist ist selbst schuld

mfg


----------



## Duplex (25. Juli 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil denn Intel hat ist das die jede CPU Generation komplett neu entwickeln koennen


falsch

die aktuellen CPUs von Intel basieren auf dem Pentium3/M http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/658703

Core2 ist eine weiterentwicklung vom Pentium3/M, Nehalem/Sandy Bridge basieren auch auf Core2, Intel wird keine neue Architektur mehr basteln, sieht man ja an der gescheiterten P4 Architektur die schnell aufgeben wurde, der Pentium3 Vater stammt allerdings ursprünglich vom P6 Design, Jahr 1991


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> ja ja der Neid
> 
> mfg



Musst du gleich so ausarten? Ich könnte mir jetzt ein EVGA SR2 mit 2 Gulftowns kaufen. Mach ich aber nicht. Warum? Weil ich gesunden Menschenverstand habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Musst du gleich so ausarten? Ich könnte mir jetzt ein EVGA SR2 mit 2 Gulftowns kaufen. Mach ich aber nicht. Warum? Weil ich gesunden Menschenverstand habe.


 
Genau, viele könnten sich so eine CPU kaufen, das ist nicht das Problem und ist auch nicht vegleichbar mit einem Porsche statt eines Golfs, denn der Porsche muss auch unterhalten werden, die paar Watt, die der 980X mehr zieht, sind da Nebensache.
Die Frage ist halt, muss man das Maximum kaufen und ich sage eben: Nein, muss man nicht.

Ach ja, und es geht immer noch um den Bulldozer, sonst kommt gleich ein Mod vorbei und rasiert hier mal alles.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Musst du gleich so ausarten?



nein muss es nicht - aber die virtuelle Verlängerung aussage kannst du genauso stecken lassen - die trägt genausowenig zum diskussionsklima bei

um den Bogen zum Thema zurückzuspannen - Ich bin mal gespannt was man am 24. präsentiert - Ich hoffe da sehr stark auf Benchmarks eines Vorserienmodells - damit man mal endlich anhaltspunkte hat

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Am 24. Juli?
Hast du da einen Link, denn ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

nein - am 24. August will AMD neues zum BD präsentieren - wobei noch nicht klar ist was genau - und ich hoffe eben auf Tests mit einem Prototypen, am besten gegen einen gleichgetakteten Phenom - den das würde die meisten Anhaltspunkte bringen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Achso, August, nun, dann heißt es abwarten.
Am Ende wird nur gesagt, welche Bezeichnungen die Prozessoren erhalten werden, sonst nichts.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

Das hoffe ich doch nicht - das wäre ja dann wie bei Fermi - pompastische Ankündigungen, 100erte Forenseiten voll mit Spekulationen und dann - nichts, nur ein paar kleine Details die ohnehin schon bekannt waren

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Schau dir letztens Nvidia an, viel Wirbel gemacht und am Ende wars nur die GTX 460, von der schon jeder wusste.


----------



## Krabbat (25. Juli 2010)

naja ich denke nicht, dass amd zu viel vom bulldozer verraten wird, denn man wird ja der konkurenz möglichst wenig informationen geben wollen, damit die sich nicht darauf vorbereiten können
ein überraschungsangriff mit aggressivem und attraktivem preis/leistungsverhältnis ist doch das beste, was man machen kann
ähnlich, wie beim phenom II x6: da war dochz anfangs nur von max 2,8ghz tak bei 125watt stromverbrauch die rede, und später kam er dann mit 3,2ghz, turbocore und einem super preis/leistungsverhältnis


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Na ja, der 1090T ist vom guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch ein Stück entfernt, da ist der 1055T schon besser.


----------



## Krabbat (25. Juli 2010)

ja ich wollte ja nur sagen, dass man geim phenom II x6 vorher halt auch nicht wusste, wie stark der schnellste halt wird und dann positiv überrascht wurde
so könnte es bei bulldozer ja auch sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Der Bulldozer wird eine völlige Neuentwicklung, da gibts keine technischen Zusammenhänge mehr mit der K10 Architektur.
AMD wird schon wissen, was sie machen und sind sicher auch davon überzeugt, dass ihr Weg der richtige ist.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau dir letztens Nvidia an, viel Wirbel gemacht und am Ende wars nur die GTX 460, von der schon jeder wusste.



genau das meinte ich - sogar mit Countdown - jeder dachte an einen überkracher wie eine Dual GPU Karte und dann wars die 460 - Ich hoffe sehr das es AMD nicht genauso macht

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, ich hab noch keinen Countdown auf der AMD Homepage gesehen und ATI macht sowas auch nicht, also denke ich mal, dass das nicht passieren wird.
AMD schlossert sich noch daran rum und überlegen sich was, oder sie warten, bis Sandy vorgestellt wird und kontern dann, wer weiß.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Ist glaub ich sehr unwahrscheinlich, da auch AMD nicht die genaue Leistung von Sandy kennt.
Wenn Sandy nun schneller ist, hat AMD sich selbst in den Ar*sch getreten


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist glaub ich sehr unwahrscheinlich, da auch AMD nicht die genaue Leistung von Sandy kennt.
> Wenn Sandy nun schneller ist, hat AMD sich selbst in den Ar*sch getreten


 
Wieso, Sandy kommt dieses Jahr raus, dann weiß jeder, wie schnell die CPUs sind, AMD kommt aber erst nächstes Jahr raus, die können noch was anpassen, wenns sein muss.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn sie was anpassen könnten wären die PIIs auch schneller als die i7s oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

Nein, die Architektur ist ja so, wie sie ist, wie willst du da was ändern.
Der X6 hat doch gezeigt, dass sie auch mit der Architektur an die i7 rankommen.
Wenn Sandy raus ist und AMD noch die abschließende Entwicklungsphase hat, dann sind da noch Änderungen möglich, nicht, wenn die Chips schon lange produziert sind.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, Sandy kommt dieses Jahr raus, dann weiß jeder, wie schnell die CPUs sind, AMD kommt aber erst nächstes Jahr raus, die können noch was anpassen, wenns sein muss.



Richtig ... nur ist der Gegner des BD nicht die SBs mit iGPU - die Gegner kommen erst Mitte des Jahres in Form der Sockel 1356 CPUs - klar man kennt die Leistung eines SB Quadcore, nachbessern kann man aber, sofern man den Termin Mitte 2011 für BD einhalten möchte in der kurzen Zeit maximal noch bei der Taktfrequenz - den wenn BD mitte des Jahres erscheinen soll muss man etwa 3 Monate vorher - also ende März - mit der Massenproduktion beginnen - da bleiben gerade 3 Monate für Verbesserungen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Sandy raus ist und AMD noch die abschließende Entwicklungsphase  hat, dann sind da noch Änderungen möglich, nicht, wenn die Chips schon  lange produziert sind.[/.



an der Architektur kann man aber in der kurzen Zeit zwischen SB und BD Marktstart nix mehr ändern - der Zug ist dann abgefahren wenn man den Zeitplan halten möchte

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Naja so wirklich kommt der X6 auch nich an nen Hexa i7 ran, und an die Quads auch nur in Anwendungen.
Verstehe schon was du meinst, aber Intel hat dann die Zeit schon mal ein neues Stepping zu entwickeln,und dann kommt ja noch der Sockel 1356 mit Oktacores 

Edit: Mist da war ja wieder einer schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

Die ersten Tests von Sandy sind ja scho raus, AMD wird das sicher auch verfolgt haben und sich seinen Teil denken.
Es geht aber um die Architektur, wenn man einen Sandy gesehen hat, weiß man, was die Architektur kann, also auch, wass ein 8 Kern Sandy leisten wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Nicht ganz, die Oktas werden auf einem neuen Sockel gefertigt und noch einige Features mehr haben.
Außerdem besteht momentan ja der Verdacht das das ein Notebook Sandy war.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ersten Tests von Sandy sind ja scho  raus, AMD wird das sicher auch verfolgt haben und sich seinen Teil  denken.



richtig man weiß es - aber wie schnell die Serienmodelle - und darauf kommts an - wirklich sind weiß man erst gegen ende 2010 - und da ist die Zeit für Architekturänderungen viel zu kurz - man bedenke der TApe out des BD war lange bevor intel erste Benchmarks ein unbekannten SB ES CPU präsentiert hat

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die Oktas werden auf einem neuen Sockel gefertigt und noch einige Features mehr haben.
> Außerdem besteht momentan ja der Verdacht das das ein Notebook Sandy war.


 
Nein, werden nicht, außer Tripple Channel kommt da nichts weiter, was auch.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, werden nicht, außer Tripple Channel kommt da nichts weiter, was auch.



eventuell ein besserer Turbo, sogar besser als der der iGPU modelle - diese werden ja beim Turbo auch durch die GPU beschränkt(bei der TDP), eventuell verbesserungen am IMC um die 3 Kanäle besser zu nutzen ... alles dinge die man erst bei der offiziellen Präsentation sehn wird 

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Evtl ein paar hundert mehr Pins am Sockel, 4 Kerne mehr, keine iGPU...
Ich nehme mal an Intel ist nicht so bescheurt und verät gleich alle Features, verstehste wie ein Ass im Ärmel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> eventuell ein besserer Turbo, sogar besser als der der iGPU modelle - diese werden ja beim Turbo auch durch die GPU beschränkt(bei der TDP), eventuell verbesserungen am IMC um die 3 Kanäle besser zu nutzen ... alles dinge die man erst bei der offiziellen Präsentation sehn wird
> 
> mfg


 
Möglich, die i7 beim 1156 hatten auch eine besseren Turbo Modus, aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, was bringt der Turbo Modus?
Ich hab den Turbomodus beim AMD auch getestet und er ist völlig sinnfrei, denn man hat schon genug Frames, die 3, die dann noch dazu kommen, sind sinnlos, weil die Grafikkarte eh schon am Ende keult.

Und den Vorteil von Trippel Channel gegenüber Dual Channel kann man auch in geringen, einsteligen Bereich ansiedeln.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Es ist aber trotzdem ein Vortek, und kleine Vorteile addieren sich dann zu einem riesen Vortel von bis zu 40% auf 
Bald haste ja die 25K vllt kommt ja dann nen neuer Rang


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

Na ja, 40% sehe ich nicht.
Ich tippe ehe, dass die Benchmarks von Sandy geschönt sind.

AMD hat darauf schon eine Antwort, denn die Architektur, die sie entwicklen, ist so gesehen sehr interessant. Wenn das so umsetzbar ist, dann hat man praktisch GPU Beschleunigung in der CPU drinne, standardmäßig, was sehr vorteilhaft ist und dann will ich Intel mal erleben, wenn sie hinterher hecheln.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Möglich, die i7 beim 1156 hatten auch eine besseren Turbo Modus



richtig - die haben aber zum einen keine GPU und zum anderen hatte intel da schon Zeit nachzubessern gegenüber den 9xx CPUs



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> was bringt der Turbo Modus?
> Ich hab den Turbomodus beim AMD auch getestet und er ist völlig sinnfrei



man kann den Turbo von AMD nicht mit dem von intel vergleichen - intels Turbo ist auch aktiv (1 Multistufe) wenn alle Kerne belastet werden - selbst unter Prime - dh man hat bei aktiven Turbo immer mindestens 133MHz mehr - in allen anderen Fällen kommt es dann auf die CPUs - am meisten bringt der Turbo bei den Mobile i7 - dort läuft die CPU zB mit 2,83 statt 1,6GHz wenn nur 1 oder 2 Kerne belastet werden - und ist dann trotz des niedrigen Grundtaktes schneller als so mancher Mobile Dual Core i5



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und den Vorteil von Trippel Channel gegenüber Dual Channel kann man auch in geringen, einsteligen Bereich ansiedeln.



das ist aktuell so - aber die ersten Benchmarks des SB habe gezeigt das intel beim IMC offensichtlich ordentlich nachgebessert hat, es wurden deutlich höhere Bandbreiten bei gleichem Speichertakt gemessen - was sich ja im Support von DDR3-2666 bestätigt - dh es ist auch eine starke verbesserung des 3-channel IMC zu erwarten



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn das so umsetzbar ist, dann hat  man praktisch GPU Beschleunigung in der CPU drinne, standardmäßig, was  sehr vorteilhaft ist und dann will ich Intel mal erleben, wenn sie  hinterher hecheln.



Wie kommst du drauf das der BD eine GPU hat? - eine GPU bekommt aktuell nur die Fusion architektur - und die basiert auf dem K10, über eine BD Variante mit GPU ist aktuell noch überhaupt nix bekannt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> man kann den Turbo von AMD nicht mit dem von intel vergleichen - intels Turbo ist auch aktiv (1 Multistufe) wenn alle Kerne belastet werden - selbst unter Prime - dh man hat bei aktiven Turbo immer mindestens 133MHz mehr


 
Tja, und was bringen 133MHz mehr Takt? 
Genau.... nichts. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf das der BD eine GPU hat? - eine GPU bekommt aktuell nur die Fusion architektur - und die basiert auf dem K10, über eine BD Variante mit GPU ist aktuell noch überhaupt nix bekannt
> 
> mfg


 
Es geht um die Architektur an sich, nicht darum, dass da eine GPU verbaut ist, sie beschleunig aber wie eine GPU und eine GPU kann eben eine bestimmte Sache sehr viel schneller machen als eine CPU, wenn AMD es also geschaft hat, dass man die Beschleunigung einer GPU in eine CPU integriert, die dann jeden Vorgang entsprechend beschleunigen kann, dann ist das schon eine sehr interessante Sache.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt darauf, ob das auch so funktioniert, wie AMD sich das vorstellt.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, und was bringen 133MHz mehr Takt?



mindestens 5% mehr Leistung - nicht viel, aber besser als nix - 5 Features die 5 % bringen sind auch 25% im gesammten - jedes für sich betrachtet mag sicher wenig erscheinen - aber die Summe machts

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Aber Intel gibt keinen Support für DDR3 2666, das heißt nur das man ohne Ref Takt erhöung anhand der neuen Multis DDR3 2666 ereichen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> mindestens 5% mehr Leistung - nicht viel, aber besser als nix - 5 Features die 5 % bringen sind auch 25% im gesammten - jedes für sich betrachtet mag sicher wenig erscheinen - aber die Summe machts
> 
> mfg


 
Wo bringen denn 133MHz mehr Takt 5% mehr Leistung?


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo bringen denn 133MHz mehr Takt 5% mehr Leistung?



2666 + 133 = 2800 = +5% - ergibt bei optimaler Skalierung +5% Leistung

da du ja nicht viel von Theorie hältst hab ich den Praxistest gemacht:

mein 980X @ stock also 3,33GHz

ohne Turbo: 26401 Cinebench Punkte
mit Turbo: 27662 = +4,77% - also nur 0,23% von den theoretischen 5% entfernd

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> 2666 + 133 = 2800 = +5% - ergibt bei optimaler Skalierung +5% Leistung


 
Jaja, optimale Skalierung, haben wir häufig, sie X6 und SMT Geschichte. 

Wenn ich meinen AMD auf 4GHz hochtakte, müsste er auch 28% schneller sein als bei Standard, ist er aber nicht. 



XE85 schrieb:


> da du ja nicht viel von Theorie hältst hab ich den Praxistest gemacht:
> 
> mein 980X @ stock also 3,33GHz
> 
> ...


 
Wieso weiß ich, dass Intel Fanboys immer einen Benchmark rausholen, wenns um Vergleiche geht.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

was soll man den sonst nehmen deiner Meinung nach - Ich kann auch das original Programm selbst nehmen und die Renderzeit per Hand mitstoppen wenn dir das lieber ist  - dann meckerst du wahrscheinlich das Handstoppen zu ungenau ist

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

Teste doch mal verschiedene Programme oder nutze einfach mal die Praxis.
Z.B. Virtual Dub oder was anderes, ein AVI Video Rendern, mal mit, mal ohne Turbo und dann dort die Zeit angucken.
*So* teste ich nämlich, ich traue Benchmarkergebnisse nur soweit, wie ich sie werfen kann und daher weiß ich auch, dass ein i7 920 mit Stanrdardtakt deutlich langsamer ist als der 1090T.
Man muss den 920 schon auf 3,5GHz hochtakten um hinterherzukommen.
Laut Benchmark ist der 920 bei Standard aber gleichschnell, komisch nicht?


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> nutze einfach mal die Praxis.



Renderer wie sie in Cinebench verwendet werden sind für mich Praxis - Ich verwende diese wesentlich öfter als zB. Spiele



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So teste ich nämlich, ich traue Benchmarkergebnisse nur soweit, wie ich sie werfen kann und daher weiß ich auch, dass ein i7 920 mit Stanrdardtakt deutlich langsamer ist als der 1090T.
> ....
> Laut Benchmark ist der 920 bei Standard aber gleichschnell, komisch nicht?



komisch ist auch das Benchmarks von Fanboys immer die eigene Marke bevorzugen ... siehe THG ... desshalb vertraue ich lieger auf die unabhängigen - zB von PCGH ... und die sehen eine 920 eben im Mittel auf höhe des 1090T - @stock und ohne Turbo 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

Wieso eigenen Marke?


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso eigenen Marke?



gut eigene ist schlecht ausgedrückt - bevorzugte oder Fanmarke oder - k.a. - würde vll besser passen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Is ja klar das man lieber die Optimierten nimmt.
@Quanti Cooler neuer Rang, der Junkie war ja auch echt ********.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Cooler neuer Rang, der Junkie war ja auch echt ********.



das muss jetzt aber nicht in jedem Thread sein das du darauf hinweist - danke

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> gut eigene ist schlecht ausgedrückt - bevorzugte oder Fanmarke oder - k.a. - würde vll besser passen
> 
> mfg


 
Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was du aussagen willst. Werde mal konkreter.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was du aussagen willst. Werde mal konkreter.



Das Test von Fanboys immer die bevorzugte Marke "bevorteilen" wenn es um vergleiche zwischen AMD und intel geht - was isn daran so schwer zu verstehen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

Wieso, wenn ich ein Programm benutze und dann die Ergebnisse miteinander vergleiche und feststelle, dass der eine schneller ist als der andere, was hat das mit Fanboy zu tun?

Du musst mal von deinen Benchmarks wegkommen, die sagen gar nichts aus.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Juli 2010)

Er meint das der Fanvoy immer Programme nimmt die optiemiert wurden.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, wenn ich ein Programm benutze und dann die Ergebnisse miteinander vergleiche und feststelle, dass der eine schneller ist als der andere, was hat das mit Fanboy zu tun?



das bezog sich auf deine aussage das man den 920 auf 3,5GHz takten muss das er mit einem 1090T mithält - was aber nunmal nicht stimmt(laut diverser Tests), darum meine Aussage das Fanboys bei Test immer die eigene Marke bevorzugen - in deinem Fall AMD - wie wärs zB mal mit einem Beleg für deine Aussage - die würde uns wesentlich weiter bringen als das herumdiskutieren



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die sagen gar nichts aus.



wieso - dieser sagt aus das der Turbo in Renderprogrammen +4,77% Leistung bei belastung aller Kerne bringt

zudem wie kommst du auf diese aussage - das war nur ein kurzer Test - nicht mehr und nicht weniger - von dem willst du jetzt auf 100erten anderen Benchmarks schließen die ich schon gemacht habe?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> das bezog sich auf deine aussage das man den 920 auf 3,5GHz takten muss das er mit einem 1090T mithält - was aber nunmal nicht stimmt(laut diverser Tests)


 
Ich mache das nur so wie du, ich nutze Programme, wie du auch und nur die interessieren mich und da ist eben ein Programm bei, wo der Intel halt nicht so gut ist, das ist alles.
Dass er in anderen Programmen gut dabei ist, ist klar, aber das steht hier nicht zur Diskussion, mir ging es nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass nicht jeder Cinebench benutzt, so wie du.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wie du auch und nur die interessieren mich und da ist eben *ein* Programm bei, wo der Intel halt nicht so gut ist, das ist alles....



ja nur du kannst aus einem Programm keine allgemeingütigkeit machen - der Turbo dagegen bringt immer dann einen Vorteil wenn ein Programm mit höherem Takt skaliert - das ist immer so, und nicht nur bei Cinebench - er bringt mal mehr mal weniger Vorteil - aber er ist immer vorhanden sobald ein Programm mit höherem CPU Takt skaliert

mfg


----------



## Icecream (28. Juli 2010)

Bin mal gespannt was uns letzendlich ende des Jahres erwartet.
mit sicherheit leere Geldbeutel


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

Wir schweifen aber jetzt klar vom Thema ab, mir ging es nicht um den Turbo Modus, den halte ich für sinnfrei, egal ob Intel oder AMD und du kannst mit noch weiteren 5%-Studien kommen, das interessiert mich praktisch nicht.
Wenn ich einen schnelleren Prozessor brauche, dann kaufe ich mir einen, ganz einfach, wenn der 945 nicht reicht, nehme ich den 965.
Dass die Preise bei Intel so weit auseinander liegen, obwohl die Leistung der Prozessoren dicht zusammen ist, ist eine andere Sache.
Aber die letzten Preissenkungen haben ja gezeigt, dass der Druck von AMD auch bei Intel spürbar wird und die Zukunft kann da durchaus Vorteile bringen.

Dass High End CPUs dann unter Sandy und Bulldozer sehr teuer sein werden (wie damals zu Athlon 64 Zeiten) ist möglich und dann wahrscheinlich, aber interessant ist der dann der Markt der bezahlbaren CPUs, wenn die neuen Modelle unterhalb der jetzigen angesiedelt werden, dann ist das sicher eine interessante Sache.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...das interessiert mich praktisch nicht.



du bist aber nicht die allgemeinheit, und wenn du bis zu 5% gratis Leistung herschenkts und stattdessen mehr Geld ausgibts ist das auch dein Kaffee



Icecream schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was uns letzendlich ende des Jahres erwartet.
> mit sicherheit leere Geldbeutel



heuer bleiben die Geldbeutel gefüllt - für heuer ist nix mehr großartiges Angekündigt im CPU bereich - Anfang und vor allem mitte nächsten Jahres könnte es eng werden

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> du bist aber nicht die allgemeinheit, und wenn du bis zu 5% gratis Leistung herschenkts und stattdessen mehr Geld ausgibts ist das auch dein Kaffee


 
Ich würde mal sagen, die Allgemeinheit hat von Übertaktung und Turbo Modus noch nie gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> du bist aber nicht die allgemeinheit, und wenn du bis zu 5% gratis Leistung herschenkts und stattdessen mehr Geld ausgibts ist das auch dein Kaffee


 
Aber für die 5% Leistung muss ich ja schon mehr bezahlen, von vorn herein mehr und ob du nun die paar Prozent mehr hast oder nicht, mag sein, dass das meßbar ist, aber man *merkt* davon nichts. 
Ob das Renderprogramm drei Sekunden früher fertig ist oder nicht, ist völlig Wayne..


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Juli 2010)

Angenommen du nutzt das Rendererprogramm beruflich, dann benutzt du es im monat vllt 60x Mal. und 60x3 sind 180 Sekunden, was im Jahr 12x180 also 2160 Sekunden entspräche also hast du im Jahr schon 36 Minuten entspricht und das vertrödelst du dann jedes Jahr, nur wegen 3 Sekunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

Du musst bedenken, dass wenn man das beruflich macht, und bei uns in der Firma wird beruflich gerendert, dann machst du in der Zeit was anderes. Denn der Arbeitnehmer, der den ganzen Tag darauf wartet, dass ein Renderprogramm fertig ist, ist überflüssig, das können andere, die andere Arbeiten machen, mitmachen, denn man muss eben nicht den ganzen Tag davor hocken. 

Wenn ich bei mir zu Hause einen Film konvertiere und das so 40 Minuten dauert, dann sitze ich auch nicht davor und gucke doof auf die Zeit, die noch verbleibt.
Ich mache in der Zeit was anderes und stelle dann nach einer Stunde fest, dass das Programm seit 20 Minuten fertig ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Juli 2010)

Ja aber trotzdem wenn dein Beruf ist so ein Kram zu rendern, dann solltest du ja auch Hauptsächlich rendern, und nicht den Kaffevorrat deiner Firma aufbrauchen.
Also wenn das Programm schneller Fertig ist, kann man mehr Rendern was ja auch dein Job ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

Ich wills mal kurz erklären.
Wir haben Grafikdesigner, die ein 3D Modell rendern, von dem, was sie gezeichnet haben, damit ich das in der Präsentation super vorstellen kann. 
Die Software wird mit den Daten gefüttert und dann rendert es los, dabei kann es immer mal wieder aktuallisiert werden, je nach Veränderungen. Dabei arbeiten sie aber weiter an ihren Grafiken, oder nehmen andere Dinge in Angriff.
Der Rendercomputer macht also den Kram so, ohne dass da einer vorsitz, denn Veränderungen können über das Netzwerk direkt in die Software gebaut werden, ohne dass man die neuen Daten erst mit einem USB Stick auf den Renderrechner übertragen muss.
Irgendwann ist er dann fertig mit dem Rendern, während er fertig ist, fängt schon der nächste Rendervorgang an, denn sie laufen auf Wartehalte, bzw. auch mal gleichzeitig.
Ich kann während des Renderns mir schon mal das Ergebnis auf meinen Computer angucken, also das, was er bereits fertig hat.
Eventuell muss halt was geändert werden oder nicht.

Kurz gesagt, es spielt also keine Rolle, wann der Rechner mit Rendern fertig ist, denn jederzeit kann man das Ergebnis betrachten, jederzeit kann etwas daran verändert werden und jederzeit kann der Rendervorgang beschleunigt werden (je nach Detailgrad), derzeit habe ich die Renderergebnisse rund 2 Wochen vor einer Präsentation fertig auf dem Computer liegen.
Wieso also sollte ich also mehr Geld für einen noch schnelleren Rechner ausgeben, damit ich die Ergebnisse dann 2 Wochen und 1 Stunde lange liegen haben kann?

Und ernsthaft, der Heimanwender, der seine Youtube Videos bastelt, der braucht keinen 980X, dem ist es egal, ob der Film in 1 Stunde oder in 48 Minuten fertig ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Juli 2010)

Also mich kotzt es an, wenn ich warten muss 
Aber wieder zurück zu BD, hat der auch so ein Turbocore, den ich Persönlich für derben Mist halt


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, die Allgemeinheit hat von Übertaktung und Turbo Modus noch nie gehört.



braucht man nicht - der Turbo ist ohnehin standartmäßig aktiv



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber für die 5% Leistung muss ich ja schon mehr bezahlen.



blödsinn ... der Turbo ist bei jedem intel Modell implementiert, bis auf den i3 - dort sind alle Modelle ohne Turbo - es gibt also keine mit/ohne vergleiche wie bei SMT, folglich kannst du für ein Turbo Modell gar nicht mehr bezahlen, weil es ein und das selbe modell nicht mit und ohne gibt 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber wieder zurück zu BD, hat der auch so ein Turbocore, den ich Persönlich für derben Mist halt



wenn dann ist er hoffentlich nicht so suboptimal gemacht wie jetzt beim Tuban

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Jop der "Turbo" von den PII Hexas ist echt nicht so der Brüller, milde ausgedrückt,
Drei Kerne werden überaktet, WOW Klasse AMD, wofür kauft man sich den einen HEXA?


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

das Problem sind nicht die 3 Kerne - das Problem ist das die anderen 3 Kerne quasi in den Ruhemodus müssen damit der Turbo für die anderen 3 funktioniert - und da hält sich halt das BS nicht immer dran und legt gerne mal einen Thread auf einen freien Kern womit dieser wieder aus dem Ruhemodus muss und der Turbo deaktiviert wird - das trifft vor allem dann zu wenn genau 3 Kerne belastet werden - intel umgeht das indem man den Turbo auch aktiv sein lässt wenn alle Kerne belastet werden - damit kann der Turbo auch aktiv sein wenn ein Kern mehr belastet wird und andere eben nur leicht - was dann zu extremen Leistungssteigerungen vor allem bei den mobilen Quad Core Modellen führt

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Ja das hab ich ja gemeint, nur war mir zu Umständlich alles zu schreiben ;D


----------



## Ezio (29. Juli 2010)

Bei Intel wird der Turbo nur voll ausgefahren, wenn ein Kern belastet wird und das trifft so gut wie nie zu. Bei allen Kernen könnte man genau so den Grundtakt erhöhen also ist Turbo hier sinnlos.


----------



## Torr Samaho (29. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jop der "Turbo" von den PII Hexas ist echt nicht so der Brüller, milde ausgedrückt,
> Drei Kerne werden überaktet, WOW Klasse AMD, wofür kauft man sich den einen HEXA?


 

deswegen lieber den turbo aus und die cpu von hand übertakten.

zumindest sind die amd-hexas günstig.


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Bei Intel wird der Turbo nur voll ausgefahren, wenn ein Kern belastet wird und das trifft so gut wie nie zu.



das kann man pauschal so nicht sagen ... Das kommt immer auf das jeweilige Modell an - bei Mobile Quadcores wird der Turbo auch bei voller belastung auf 2Kernen voll ausgefahren

zudem ist das ja nicht das entscheidende - das entscheidende ist das bei intel der Turbo auch aktiv ist wenn ein Kern voll und die anderen ein bisschen belastet werden - sie müssen nicht in den Ruhemodus



Ezio schrieb:


> Bei allen Kernen könnte man genau so den Grundtakt erhöhen also ist Turbo hier sinnlos.



nein - weil wenn jetzt von vornherein 133MHz mehr anliegen hat man weniger Spieraum für den Turbo wenn nur 1 oder 2 Kerne belastet werden - man muss ja auch innerhalb der TDP bleiben - sieht man ja schön an den i5 Dual Cores - je höher diese getaktet sind desto geringer fällt die erhöhung durch den Turbo aus



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> zumindest sind die amd-hexas günstig.



das müssen sie auch sein - schließlich würde keiner 600€ für einen 1090T zahlen wenn ein intel Quadcore ala i7-870 mit 2 Kernen weniger schon genauso schnell ist 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass AMD das mit dem Turbo Modus technisch so lösen musste, denn einen Multi höher bringt nichts, wie man beim Intel ja sieht und würde man alle Kerne weiter erhöhen, würde man sicher die TDP verlassen und das geht eben nicht, also geht das nur bei drei Kernen, während drei Kerne abgeschlatet sind.
Was aber auch recht gut geht, wie das Beispiel Modern Warfare zeigt, das auf drei Kernen läuft, oder eben WOW. Aber wie gesagt, der Turbo Modus ist sinnloss, denn man hat ja schon genug Frames und obs nun 120 oder 130 sind, ist völlig Wayne.

Das Problem bei den Intel Jünger ist halt, dass sie immer vom Balkenmann verfolgt werden und deswegen denn längeren brauchen.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Die Inteluser haben eben den längeren 
Aber nochmal zurück zum Turbo, Bei Intel kann man doch auch bei einem 6Kerner den Turbo aktivieren, warum nicht auch bei AMD, die könnten sich ja mal ein Beispiel nehmen und auch nen neuen Boxed entwerfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Es geht um die Einhaltung der Spezifikationen, der Hersteller muss ja gewährleisten, dass das System zu jederzeit immer stabil läuft, wenn sich also die TDP ändert, wegen eines zu hoch angesetzen Turbo Modus, dann verändert man die Spezifikationen und könnte zu Instabilität führen und das kann sich kein Hersteller leisten.


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> ....Bei Intel kann man doch auch bei einem 6Kerner den Turbo aktivieren..



jap kann man - und es werden auch alle 6Kerne hochgetaktet bei voller belastung - selbst mit dem Boxed Kühler - wobei der 980X einen speziellen Boxedkühler hat

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wobei der 980X einen speziellen Boxedkühler hat
> 
> mfg


 
Trotzdem ändert sich nicht die TDP, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

klar die TDP bleibt im 130Watt Rahmen - das ist ja vorrausetzung für den Turbo 

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

@XE85 Ich habe doch auch geschrieben das AMD auch mal einen neuen Boxed entwerfen könnte. Das lässt darauf schließen das ich weiß das der 980X ein speziellen hat, ganz davon abgesehen das ich selber einen hab ;D
@Quanti Das war mir ebenfalls schon bewusst, doch ich meinte damit, das wenn man so einen Turbo von vorneherein Plant und nen neuen Boxed entwirft, kann man schon beim Release sagen dass die TDP z.b bei 140W liegt.


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

was AMD als aller erstes schaffen muss (sofern man den Turbo weiter nutzen will im BD) ist das der Turbo keine höhere Spannung benötigt - den höhere Spannungen erhöhen den Verbrauch quadratisch - und somit auch die Wärmeentwicklung - schafft man ein paar 100MHz mehr ohne Spannungserhöhung hat man beim Turbo viel mehr Spielraum

nur ein neuer Boxed reicht nicht - da müsste man auch die TDP anheben wenn man eine besseren Boxed Kühler baut - sonst könnte ein knapp kalkulierter alternativ Kühler probleme bekommen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Aber da sich eben jeder Prozessor unterscheidet, kannst nich gleich sagen das alle das schaffen, und schließlich hat jeder Kunde das Recht das alles uneingeschränkt funktioniert. Und wenn jmd einen besonders schlechten erwischt...


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

ja das ist grad das Problem bei AMD - die möglichen Taktfrequenzen werden bis zur Grenze ausgenutzt, mehr geht nur ganz selten mit stock v-vore - intel lässt sehr viel Spielraum nach oben womit man beim Turbo entsprechendens Potential hat und sich beim selektieren leichter tut

mal sehn wie AMD das beim BD macht - wird natürlich auch von der Pro Takt Performance abhängen und vor allem von der Konkurrenz

mfg


----------



## Ezio (29. Juli 2010)

Mein Phenom schafft 4 GHz mit Standard Vcore. Wenig Spielraum würde ich das nicht nennen


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

jap dann hast du ein gutes Modell erwischt - aber damit AMD das für den Turbo serienmäßig verwenden kann muss dass bei jedem Modell so sein und nicht nur bei wenigen - der Ausschuss wäre ja viel zu groß - zudem verwendest du laut Sig ja eine Wakü - für ein Serienmodell muss das auch mit Lukü (genau genommen mit dem Boxed Kühler) unter extremen Bedingungen + Reserven funktionieren

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Das war mir ebenfalls schon bewusst, doch ich meinte damit, das wenn man so einen Turbo von vorneherein Plant und nen neuen Boxed entwirft, kann man schon beim Release sagen dass die TDP z.b bei 140W liegt.


 
Der Phenom 2 ist aber nicht für Turbo Modus entwickelt worden, Intel hat seine dafür ja entwickelt, das ist ein großer Unterschied.
Außerdem erhöht sich die Spannung nicht, wenn der Turbo im X6 aktiviert wird. Du kannst den 1090T auch mit 3,6GHz auf allen 6 Kernen betrieben ohne dass die Spannung erhöht werden muss.
Also ändert sich auch die TDP nicht, aber vielleicht schaffen das nicht alle Boards oder CPUs, wer weiß.



Ezio schrieb:


> Mein Phenom schafft 4 GHz mit Standard Vcore. Wenig Spielraum würde ich das nicht nennen


 
Ich hab das noch nicht so weit probiert, aber ich kriege 3,6GHz hin und zwar sogar untervoltet, was schon sehr cool ist und dann ist es mir auch egal, dass ích dafür den Turbomodus abschalten muss. 

Hast du mal probiert, was du unter Wasser als Maximum hinbekommst?
4,4GHz sollte doch drin sein, oder?


----------



## Ezio (29. Juli 2010)

Über 4,2 hab ich nicht ausführlich getestet, da braucht er schon sehr viel Spannung. Es gibt Results mit über 4,5, aber wohl kaum stable.



> Außerdem erhöht sich die Spannung nicht, wenn der Turbo im X6 aktiviert wird. Du kannst den 1090T auch mit 3,6GHz auf allen 6 Kernen betrieben ohne dass die Spannung erhöht werden muss.
> Also ändert sich auch die TDP nicht, aber vielleicht schaffen das nicht alle Boards oder CPUs, wer weiß.


Die TDP gilt für 6 Kerne bei 3,2 oder 3 Kerne bei 3,6 GHz. Wenn du alle Kerne mit 3,6 betreibst, erhöht sich die TDP etwas, aber nicht wesentlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Die TDP gilt für 6 Kerne bei 3,2 oder 3 Kerne bei 3,6 GHz. Wenn du alle Kerne mit 3,6 betreibst, erhöht sich die TDP etwas, aber nicht wesentlich.


 
Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls muss man die Spannung dafür nicht erhöhen aber die TDP unterliegt ja anderen Kritierien als nur der Spannung.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Mit Stock vCore und 3.6GHz auf allen Kernen hat der 1090T ne TDP von 141W
Nachzurechnen hier : eXtreme Outer Vision Tools


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Öhm, und?


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst den 1090T auch mit 3,6GHz auf allen 6 Kernen betrieben ohne dass die Spannung erhöht werden muss.
> Also ändert sich auch die TDP nicht, aber vielleicht schaffen das nicht alle Boards oder CPUs, wer weiß.


Das sollte diese schwachsinnige Behauptung endgültig widerlegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Wieso schwachsinnig?
Denkst du echt, solchen Rechnern kann man trauen?
Anhand des Strommessgerätes kann ich jedenfalls ablesen, dass sie der Verbrauch nicht ändern, wenn sich die Spannung der CPU nicht ändert.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Achja das Heißt ich kann meinem i7 auf 8GHz ziehen wenn ich keine Spannungserhöung bräuchte also, z.B 2GHz mit 1.60V und 8GHz mit 1.60V und der Stromverbrauch soll sich nicht ändern. Sry aber das ist unglaubwürdig


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Öhm, wenn du 8GHz ohne Spannungserhähung schaffst, kriegste einen Keks, ansonst hör auf so einen Unsinn zu reden, du weißt genau, dass das richtiger Schwachsinn ist.

Außerdem hab ich ja auch gesagt, dass die TDP nicht nur von der Spannung abhängig ist, die am Prozessor anliegt.
Lies meine Posts erst mal richtig.

Dass bei steigendem Takt die Elektromigration zunimmt und dass Leckströme entstehen, sollte jedem einleuchten.


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2010)

sowohl höherer Takt als auch höhere Spannung sorgen für mehr Leistungsaufnahme - Takt linear und Spannung quadratisch - also jeder der erzählt er übertaktet seine CPU ohne das die mehr verbraucht der erzählt müll - das würde nur dann funktionieren wenn der höhere Takt mit niedrigerer Spannung läuft

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ?
> Anhand des Strommessgerätes kann ich jedenfalls ablesen, dass sie der Verbrauch nicht ändern, wenn sich die Spannung der CPU nicht ändert.


@ Quanti Ich lese hier das du schreibts wenn du die Spannung nicht erhöst das sich der Stromverbrauch nicht ändert.
Lese du bitte *meine* Posts etwas sorgfältiger, denn ich habe geschrieben, dass *wenn* deine Behauptung stimmen sollte, könnte ich meinen i7 bei *1.60V* bei *2 GHz* betreiben und bei *1.60V* bei *8 GHz*.
Da zwischen diesen beiden Takten keine Spannungserhöhung stattgefunden hat, müsste nach deiner SCHWACHSINNIGEN Behauptung ja kein höherer Stromverbrauch vorliegen.
Oder?


----------



## PEG96 (2. August 2010)

Hoffentlich ist die Leistung pro Megaherz besser als beim Phenom II


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

also davon kann man ausgehn - denn wenn nicht wäre das ein Desaster für AMD - man liegt aktuell schon 20-30% hinter der Pro Takt Leistung eines Nehalem, und Sandy Beidge wird da nochmal was drauflegen und zugleich werden SB Modelle deutlich höher getaktet, womit der Taktvorteil von AMD vor allem im Mitteklassebereich wegfällt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist die Leistung pro Megaherz besser als beim Phenom II


 
Es wird gemunkelt, dass der Bulldozer 50% mehr Leistung pro Takt hat als der Phenom.

Abeer klären kann das sicher erst ein direkter Vergleich, wenn Bulldozer verfügbar ist und dann natürlich auf dem gleichen Brett, damit mans auch wirklich sieht.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

die Frage ist worauf beziehen sich diese 50% ? - auf die Leistung eines Moduls gegenüber einem K10 Kern? - ein Modul gegenüber 2 K10 Kernen? - was dann theoretisch heissen würde ein Modul hat die Leistung eines aktuellen 3Kerners

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Es geht alleine um die Leistung pro Takt, völlig unabhängig von Modulen oder Kernen oder Taktfrequenzen.

Was wirklich dran ist, weiß man aber eben nicht, weils keine Vergleiche fertiger CPUs gibt.
Im diesen Fall dann ein Phenom 2 955 gegen einen Bulldozer Quad Core.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht alleine um die Leistung pro Takt, völlig unabhängig von Modulen oder Kernen oder Taktfrequenzen.



ja schon ... aber irgendwas muss man ja als Basis hernehmen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im diesen Fall dann ein Phenom 2 955 gegen einen Bulldozer Quad Core.



unter BD Quadcore verstehst du einen 2Modul BD nehme ich mal an - das wären dann die 50% eines Moduls gegebüber 2 PII Kernen - würde also heissen ein 2 Modul BD hat die Leistung eines aktuellen PII X6 oder eines Lynnfield mit SMT

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> unter BD Quadcore verstehst du einen 2Modul BD nehme ich mal an - das wären dann die 50% eines Moduls gegebüber 2 PII Kernen - würde also heissen ein 2 Modul BD hat die Leistung eines aktuellen PII X6 oder eines Lynnfield mit SMT
> 
> mfg


 
Jop, so ungefähr habe ich das auch verstanden.
Der Bulldozer Quad sollte dann schneller sein als der 1090T.
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht mit welcher Taktfrequenz, ob der dann auch mit 3,2GHz taktet oder weniger... keine Ahnung. 

Das ist ja das Problem, derzeit wird mir eigentlich zuviel spekuliert, ohne wirkliche Fakten, tippen alle nur ins Blaue hinein und greifen auf, was sie wo gelesen haben.


----------



## Ezio (2. August 2010)

Ich denke mal der Bulldozer wird wahrscheinlich höher takten als aktuelle Phenoms, da er ja in 32nm gefertigt wird, und warum sollte man Potential verschenken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Aber wieso sollte er dann höher getaktet werden, vielleicht will man keine 140 Watt TDP CPUs mehr haben und takten den lieber etwas weiter runter.
Aber trotzdem wirds 3GHz Bulldozer geben, denn davon bin ich schon überzeugt.
Ist dann nur eine Frage der Kosten, was wird ein 3GHZ oder gar 3,2GHz Bulldozer als BE mit 6 oder 8 Kernen kosten?


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Bulldozer wird wahrscheinlich höher takten als aktuelle Phenoms, da er ja in 32nm gefertigt wird, und warum sollte man Potential verschenken?



32nm Fertigung alleine sorgt nicht automatisch für höheres Potential bei den Taktraten - der BD wird deutlich mehr Transistoren haben - die ähnlich wie beim 980X den größten Teil der TDP in Beschlag nehmen werden - 140 oder 150Watt CPU will AMD wohl eher vermeiden, siehe aktuell PIIX6 - zudem ist nicht jede Archtitektur gleich gut für hohe Taktraten geeignet - man bedenke nur wie lange es beim Athlon64 oder auch beim X2 gedauert hat bis er 3GHz erreicht hat - er war anfangs, trotz neuer, kleinerer Fertigung niedriger getaktet als der Athlon XP

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2010)

Ich würde jetzt auch mal davon ausgehen, das AMD ein Spitzenmodell von ca. 3 GHZ und vielleicht noch etwas darunter raus bringen wird. Schließlich will man -wie schon erwähnt- wohl keinen 150 TDP Rechner auf den Markt werfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Es wird eine ähnliche Staffelung geben wie jetzt auch und auch Intel bietet ja von 2,6 bis 3,3GHz an.
AMD wird das mit dem Bulldozer auch machen, kommt halt jetzt darauf an, was sie kosten werden.


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2010)

Besteht denn auch die Möglichkeit, das zu Anfangs erst solch niedrig getakteten CPUs auf den Markt kommen, wie es beim Phenom I der Fall war, also 2,2 / 2,3 / 2,4 GHZ ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, was zuerst kommt.
Kommen erst die Bulldozer für AM3, kommt Bulldozer mit einen AM3+ raus, niemand weiß was.
Sicher will AMD auch noch Phenom 2 verkaufen, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass anfangs Bulldozer mit neuem Sockel kommen und danach welche für AM3 nachgeschoben werden.
Man weiß es aber nicht, beim Phenom 2 haben sie ja zuerst die AM2+ Prozessoren angeboten. Könnte beim Bulldozer auch so sein, man weiß es einfach nicht.


----------



## F-4 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, was zuerst kommt.
> Kommen erst die Bulldozer für AM3, kommt Bulldozer mit einen AM3+ raus, niemand weiß was.
> Sicher will AMD auch noch Phenom 2 verkaufen, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass anfangs Bulldozer mit neuem Sockel kommen und danach welche für AM3 nachgeschoben werden.
> Man weiß es aber nicht, beim Phenom 2 haben sie ja zuerst die AM2+ Prozessoren angeboten. Könnte beim Bulldozer auch so sein, man weiß es einfach nicht.



mach dir mal keinen Kopf, wenn dann wird das ueber die Preisschiene Laufen , die Phenom II auf dem Preis Niveau wie bisher werden bestimmt auch nach Bulldozer noch Interessant bleiben !
Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn erst ein neues Mobo auf denn Markt zu werfen wenn schon Millionen AM3 unter dem Volk sind , also wenn dann wird zuerst auch der AM3 BD kommen alles andere waere Dumm ...

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Jo, aber sobald Bulldozer auf Sandy Niveau ist, werden auch die Preise schnell auf Sandy Niveau sein, da gilt es eben abzuwarten.


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, aber sobald Bulldozer auf Sandy Niveau ist, werden auch die Preise schnell auf Sandy Niveau sein, da gilt es eben abzuwarten.



Fraglich, ob er eben auf der Sandy-Ebene mitspielen wird.


----------



## F-4 (2. August 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Fraglich, ob er eben auf der Sandy-Ebene mitspielen wird.



vieleicht kann Sandy froh ein noch auf BD niveau zu sein ... haben wir das Kinderspielchen jetzt endlich mal durch !? 
also Ehrlich Fakten Fakten Fakten  !!! 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Fraglich, ob er eben auf der Sandy-Ebene mitspielen wird.


 
Die Frage kann auch lauten, was macht Intel, wenn Sandy zu langsam ist?


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage kann auch lauten, was macht Intel, wenn Sandy zu langsam ist?



die Frage könnte auch lauten was macht AMD wenn der BD nichtmal am Nehalem/Westmere vorbeikommt

mfg


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die Frage könnte auch lauten was macht AMD wenn der BD nichtmal am Nehalem/Westmere vorbeikommt
> 
> mfg


Die Frage kann auch lauten was passiert wenn die SB und BD auf gleichem Niveau sind?


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Die Frage kann auch lauten was passiert wenn die SB und BD auf gleichem Niveau sind?



das würde Euphorie beim Kunden auslösen.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Die Frage kann auch lauten was passiert wenn die SB und BD auf gleichem Niveau sind?



dann hätten wir einen Fall wie beim Athlon 64 - kaum CPUs mit wirklich guten PL Verhältnis

nach aktuellen Gerüchten ist AMD aber anscheinend weit davon entfernd mit dem SB gleichzuziehen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Sind aber nur Gerüchte, ich würde mal wirkliche Tests abwarten.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Sie stammen aber offensichtlich von einem AMD Mitarbeiter

mfg


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> vieleicht kann Sandy froh ein noch auf BD niveau zu sein ... haben wir das Kinderspielchen jetzt endlich mal durch !?
> also Ehrlich Fakten Fakten Fakten  !!!
> 
> mfg F-4



Alle Geruechte deuten ja darauf hin dass Bulldozer Sandy Bridge weghaut. 
Fakten willst du, hier hast du sie:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/111558-bulldozer-anscheinend-doch-nicht-so-schnell.html

Dass ist nichteinmal ein Gereucht sondern eine offiziele Aussage seitens AMD!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Tja, vielleicht streut AMD das auch rein, damit sich Intel sicher fühlen kann, wer weiß.


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht streut AMD das auch rein, damit sich Intel sicher fühlen kann, wer weiß.


Meinst du etwa die Luegen und sagen dann in einem Jahr, "ach sorry Leute, wir haben uns damals vertan, Bulldozer ist nicht 17% schneller als Phenom 2 sondern 50%". 

Wers glaubt wird selig.

Dass ist noch nie passiert dass eine Firma ihr eigenes Produkt vor dem Release schlechter erscheinen liess. Zumindest habe ich noch nie von so ein Vorgehen gehoert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Tja, wer weiß, was AMD macht. 
Ich würde jedenfalls nicht so viel Wert auf diesen Bericht legen, abwarten und bevor du den Thread weiter zumüllst....
Es geht darum, was Bulldozer technisch liefert, es ist kein Thread, damit Intel Jünger spamen können, nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wer weiß, was AMD macht.
> Ich würde jedenfalls nicht so viel Wert auf diesen Bericht legen, abwarten und bevor du den Thread weiter zumüllst....
> Es geht darum, was Bulldozer technisch liefert, es ist kein Thread, damit Intel Jünger spamen können, nur mal so als Tipp.



Erstmal danke dass ich deiner Meinung nach diesen Thread zuspamme. Es steht ja auch nur 90% des Forums hinter dir die dich bestaetigen werden dass ich ein Intel Juenger bin. 

Ich verstehe euch echt nicht mehr. Wenn eine "gute" Nachricht von Intel kommt dass Sandy Bridge noch dieses Jahr erscheint wird dass so umgedreht als wenn Intel Schiss vor AMD Bulldozer hat und deswegen Sandy Bridge frueher released. 

Wenn eine "schlechte" Nachricht von AMD kommt dass Bulldozer wohl doch nicht so der Mega Bringer ist wird dass so umgedreht dass die News nicht viel zu bedeuten hat.

Bitte koennt ihr aufhoeren Fakten so zuverdrehen wies euch gerade passt!!!


----------



## olol (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

sorry aber das ist weit entfernt von offiziell, das is von irgendeinem blog eines mitarbeiters.
offiziell ist es erst wenn es der ceo sagt

ganz abgesehen davon ist ipc nicht alles, wenn der takt entsprechend hoch ist.
solange der stromverbrauch im rahmen bleibt ist es wohl egal ob die leistung von hoher ipc oder takt kommt


----------



## Ezio (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Das sind keinesfalls Fakten, sondern Schätzungen einer Server-CPU in Server-Anwendungen. Bei finalen Desktop CPUs kann es ganz anders aussehen. Es wurden nichtmal Taktraten angegeben, da kann man nur schwer etwas ableiten, frühe ES werden oft sehr niedrig getaktet. Die 6 Kern Opterons waren auch deutlich langsamer als die heutigen Phenoms, gab auch einen PCGH Test dazu.


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Die 6 Kern Opterons waren auch deutlich langsamer als die heutigen Phenoms, gab auch einen PCGH Test dazu.



Dass kann schon sein aber AMDs Aussage zeigt dass der Performance Anstieg zur Vorgaenger Generation so gering ist. Dass heisst wenn der Server Bulli 17% schneller als die Phenom 2 Server CPU ist ist auch anzunehmen dass der Desktop Bulldozer 17% schneller ist als die Phenom 2 Desktop CPU.


----------



## A3000T (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



> Erstmal danke dass ich deiner Meinung nach diesen Thread zuspamme. Es steht ja auch nur 90% des Forums hinter dir die dich bestaetigen werden dass ich ein Intel Juenger bin.
> 
> Ich verstehe euch echt nicht mehr. Wenn eine "gute" Nachricht von Intel kommt dass Sandy Bridge noch dieses Jahr erscheint wird dass so umgedreht als wenn Intel Schiss vor AMD Bulldozer hat und deswegen Sandy Bridge frueher released.
> 
> ...


Du musst das verstehen. AMD Benutzer sind so. Und seit ich meinen Ph2 habe, weiß ich auch wieso. Von solchen Peinlichkeiten muss man einfach ablenken.  

Wegen der News: _Wenn_ dem wirklich so ist, dann bestätigt das eigentlich nur meine Erfahrungen mit AMD.



> sorry aber das ist weit entfernt von offiziel, das is von irgendeinem blog eines mitarbeiters.
> offiziel ist es erst wenn es der ceo sagt


Soll er das machen bevor er dazu rät, NVidiakarten zu kaufen oder danach?


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



olol schrieb:


> ganz abgesehen davon ist ipc nicht alles, wenn der takt entsprechend hoch ist.



die ipc ist deutlich wichtiger als hoher takt - den weg hoher Takt mit niedriger IPC hat intel beim P4 ausprbiert - mit bekanntem Ende



Ezio schrieb:


> Bei finalen Desktop CPUs kann es ganz anders aussehen.



jap - aber eher im negativen sinne, den Serveranwendungen skalieren deutlich besser als eine druchschnittliche Desktopanwendungen 



Ezio schrieb:


> Die 6 Kern Opterons waren auch deutlich langsamer als die heutigen Phenoms, gab auch einen PCGH Test dazu.



richtig - das liegt aber am niedrigeren Takt - den sonst sind die CPU Kerne von Opteron und Phenom absolut baugleich

mfg


----------



## olol (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



XE85 schrieb:


> die ipc ist deutlich wichtiger als hoher takt - den weg hoher Takt mit niedriger IPC hat intel beim P4 ausprbiert - mit bekanntem Ende



bd wird eine komplett neue architektur, deshalb kann man noch nicht sagen wie hoch die taktraten werden und wie gesagt bei gleichem stromverbrauch ist es egal ob die leistung durch ipc oder takt kommt.

aber in 32nm+einige andere neuerungen wäre wahrscheinlich schon locker ein PhenomII x4 mit 4ghz+ mit 125TDP möglich, wenn bd auf höherem takt ausgelegt ist dann eben noch mehr.

klar war p4 ein flop aber die letzten modelle waren von der leistung her ganz brauchbar nur der stromverbrauch war das problem


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



olol schrieb:


> aber in 32nm+einige andere neuerungen wäre wahrscheinlich schon locker ein PhenomII x4 mit 4ghz+ mit 125TDP möglich, wenn bd auf höherem takt ausgelegt ist dann eben noch mehr.




du vergisst dabei das BD wesentlich mehr Trasistoren haben wird als ein aktueller Phenom II - alleine der größere Cache braucht unmengen davon - damit ist trotz der kleineren Fertigung die TDP praktisch schon ausgereizt

zudem bedeutet eine neue Architektur nicht automaisch das die sich auch sofort hoch takten lässt - zum Vergleich: die ersten Athlon 64 Modelle waren auch niedriger getaktet als die schnellsten Athlon XP - obwohl er eine kleinere Fertigung hatte, höhere Taktraten ließ die Architektur anfangs einfach nicht zu

mfg


----------



## F-4 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Stimmt so jetzt aber auch nicht ganz die kleinere Fertigung kam auch erst spaeter ! am Anfang wurden beide noch mit 130 nm gefertigt und das es auch noch 2800+ bei denn Athlon 64er gab war wohl eher eine Frage der Produktpalette , denn es gab auch 2400 mhz im Rating 3700+ getaktete die also schneller waren als der XP 3200+ mit 2200 mhz ...

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



F-4 schrieb:


> Stimmt so jetzt aber auch nicht ganz die kleinere Fertigung kam auch erst spaeter !



stimmt hast recht, 90nm kamen erst später, trotzdem hat es gedauert bis die Architektur sich bei den Taktraten richtig vom XP absetzen konnte

+200MHz - also 3,6GHz kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen beim BD - aber 4GHz+ sind sicher utopie

mfg


----------



## F-4 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Die wirklichen Kracher kammen auch alle nicht durch Revolution der Mhz Zahlen sondern viel mehr durch Evolution der Architektur , also daher versteh ich das GHZ ge Heul manchmal auch nicht ...
wenn ich als Beispiel nur an denn 68k Denke , da war ein 25 mhz 68040 ist Doppelt so schnell wie sein 50 mhz getakteter Vorgaenger 68030 , jede 2te Cpu Gen brachte da denn riesen Kick nach vorn aber nie nur wegen der MHZ am ende hatte der 68060 auch nur 50 mhz wie der 30er schon jahre vorhher auch , nur war der 60er 6 mal so schnell

mfg F-4


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Hab das hier auf GameStar.de gefunden....



> Von einer neuen Prozessor-Architektur erwartet man stets einen Leistungssprung. Da AMD mit »Bulldozer« erstmals seit Jahren wieder grundlegende Veränderungen an den CPU-Kernen vornimmt, sind die Erwartungen in diesem Fall bei vielen Beobachtern recht groß.
> 
> Doch der Leistungssprung könnte im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Phenom II-Prozessoren kleiner ausfallen als es sich viele erhoffen. John Fruehe, der Leiter des Marketings für den Server- und Workstation-Bereich von AMD, machte nun laut Donanimhaber erstmals Angaben zu der Leistung von Bulldozer. AMD geht demnach davon aus, dass die Bulldozer-Prozessoren bei 33% mehr Kernen 50% mehr Leistung bieten und nannte als Beispiel dafür einen aktuellen 12-Kern-Opteron 6100 und einen 16-Kern-Prozessor auf Bulldozer-Basis. Dieses Beispiel dürfte wohl auch einem aktuellen Phenom II X6 und einem Bulldozer-Achtkerner entsprechen.
> 
> Die Leistung eines CPU-Kerns scheint sich also nicht sprunghaft zu erhöhen, allerdings spielt auch der CPU-Takt eine Rolle. Sollten die neuen Bulldozer-Prozessoren deutlich höhere Taktraten besitzen und dazu eine verbesserte Leistung pro Kern bieten, ergäbe das natürlich ein ganz anderes Bild als die reine Leistungsverbesserung aufgrund der neuen Architektur.


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Hoffen wir einfach dass AMD Bulldozer hoch takten wird.


----------



## Krabbat (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Wie wäre es, wenn wir einfach warten, bis amd daten über die leistung des bulldozzer offiziell nennt
Die wollen doch bald eh noch daten bekanntgeben und vielleicht werden wir dadurch schlauer
momentan ist das doch alles nur spekulation


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

ja und? sind spekulationen seit neustem verboten? - ausserdem stammen die infos von einem AMD Mitarbeiter und wurde nicht von irgendeiner Webseite zusammengedichtet

mfg


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Ich wuerde auch die News von dem AMD Mitarbeiter nicht zu locker nehmen. Ich denke da wird was dran sein.


----------



## Sturmtank (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

hab ich auch schon gelesen, wenns stimmt wird sich die leistungskrone wohl nicht ausgehen. aber dann werden auch die preise kaum bis gar nicht steigen.


----------



## Ezio (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Ich weiß nicht was ihr daran so übel findet. 17% mehr Leistung/Takt bei einer Bulldozer Einheit mit 2 "geteilten" Kernen, die nur etwa so groß ist wie ein K10 Kern ist doch hervorragend. Die TDP dürfte da auch relativ niedrig sein. Damit wären auch Desktop CPUs mit 6 oder mehr Einheiten realistisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Mit dieser Modularbauweise kann man theoretisch auch mehr als 8 Kerne im Desktopbereich anbieten, das sollte recht einfach zu realisieren sein.

Aber wie schnell der Bulldozer nun wirklich ist, muss sich halt erst zeigen und wenn Sandy schneller sein sollte, dann verkauft AMD Bulldozer über den Preis und der Kompatibilität zu AM3, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist, wie die Vergangenheit zeigt.


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit dieser Modularbauweise kann man theoretisch auch mehr als 8 Kerne im Desktopbereich anbieten, das sollte recht einfach zu realisieren sein.



Vorerst will AMD maximal erst mal 8 Kerne also 4 Module anbieten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wie schnell der Bulldozer nun wirklich ist, muss sich halt erst zeigen und wenn Sandy schneller sein sollte, dann verkauft AMD Bulldozer über den Preis und der Kompatibilität zu AM3, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist, wie die Vergangenheit zeigt.



Dadaurch faehrt dann aber AMD wahrscheinlich kaum Gewinn ein. Den Kunden freut es allerdings.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



thysol schrieb:


> Vorerst will AMD maximal erst mal 8 Kerne also 4 Module anbieten.


 
Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es dabei bleiben wird.



thysol schrieb:


> Dadaurch faehrt dann aber AMD wahrscheinlich kaum Gewinn ein. Den Kunden freut es allerdings.


 
Dem Kunden ist es auch recht egal, ob das Unternehmen Gewinn einfährt oder nicht.


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es dabei bleiben wird.



Dass AMD 16 Kern Desktop CPUs herausbringt dauert aber noch ein weilchen schaetze ich mal.


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



Ezio schrieb:


> bei einer Bulldozer Einheit mit 2 "geteilten" Kernen, die nur etwa so groß ist wie ein K10 Kern ist doch hervorragend.



vorsicht ... hier muss man beachten das ein Modul auch nur einmal L2 Cache hat, und das dann quasi 2 Kerne die nurmehr den L2 Cache eines Vorgängerkerns haben und in 32nm Gefertigt werden nurmehr genauso groß sind ist widerum keine großartige Meisterleistung, zudem fehlt da der L3 Cache, der bei heutigen CPUs über 50% der Chipfäche beansprucht - wenn man nur die Rechenkerne betrachtet ist sind auch 2 Gulftown Kerne nicht viel größer als ein Nehalem Kern



thysol schrieb:


> Dass AMD 16 Kern Desktop CPUs herausbringt dauert aber noch ein weilchen schaetze ich mal.



die sind gerade mal für Server geplant, und werden wohl auch mit den dort üblichen Taktfrequenzen von 1,9 - 2,1GHz laufen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Vielleicht kommt der schneller als alle glauben.


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt der schneller als alle glauben.



Intel plant selbst bei Ivy Bridge der 2012 erscheinen soll maximal 8 Kerner fuer den Desktop anzubieten. Ich glaube dass AMD vorerst einen aehnlichen Weg gehen wird. 

Selbst wenn AMD frueher als wir denken eine 16 Kern Desktop CPU rausbringt ist der wahrscheinlich fuer Gamer vorerst uninteressant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Für Gamer ist ein 6 Kerner uninteressant.


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt der schneller als alle glauben.



der wäre schlicht zu "oversiced" für den Desktop, aktuell sind schon 6 Kerner eher unterbeschäftigt, die 8 Kerner werden genauso kaum auslastbar sein mit Games und normalen Desktopanwendungen, einen 8Modul BD für den Desktop zu bringen, eventuell noch mit nierdrigen Taktraten weil die TDP nicht mehr zulässt würde keinen Sinn machen

mfg


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Gamer ist ein 6 Kerner uninteressant.



Ja. 6 Kern CPUs werden aber trotzdem sehr oft im Prozzessoren und PC Zusammenstellungs Forum empfohlen. Dass kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Kommt halt auf den Preis an, ein AMD 6er kostet eben nicht so viel mehr als ein Quad, im Gegensatz zum Intel.


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf den Preis an, ein AMD 6er kostet eben nicht so viel mehr als ein Quad, im Gegensatz zum Intel.



Ein Intel Quad ist aber auch schneller in Spielen als ein AMD 6 Kerner. Intel's 6 Kerner ist so teuer weil es die schnellste Desktop CPU der Welt ist.


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



thysol schrieb:


> Intel's 6 Kerner ist so teuer weil es die schnellste Desktop CPU der Welt ist.



Das lässt sich Intel auch fürstlich bezahlen, was ich schon immer ein bischen übertrieben fand. Aber was soll man machen....


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich Intel auch fürstlich bezahlen, was ich schon immer ein bischen übertrieben fand. Aber was soll man machen....



Wenn mann die CPU zu teuer findet kauft mann sie halt nicht. Es ist allein Intel's Entscheidung wieviel die fuer die CPU verlangen denn Konkurrenz haben die in dem Leistungs-Segment nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



			
				Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das lässt sich Intel auch fürstlich bezahlen, was ich schon immer ein bischen übertrieben fand.


War bei AMD mit den Athlon 64 FX genau das Gleiche ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Aber Intel hat sich die CPUs auch teuer bezahlen lassen, als sie nicht so gut waren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Das kann AMD ja auch machen ... oder etwa nicht?


----------



## xeonking (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

so ist das bei jeden, jeder hat das so seine "high-end" produkte die er sich mehr als fürstlich bezahlen lassen. ist ja nicht nur bei hardware so, ist überall zufinden,egal ob auto's,häuser oder weiß der geier was!


MFG XeonKing


----------



## F-4 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Intel hat sich die CPUs auch teuer bezahlen lassen, als sie nicht so gut waren.



Zum Tausendsten mal Intel hat sich Pentium 4 mit dennen man sich denn hintern wischen konnte nochmal deutlich teurer bezahlen lassen !!!
nur weil ein AMD auch mal knapp um 1000$ gekostet hat heisst das nicht das Intel nicht noch ein paar hundert Dollar mehr verlangt hat ... 

zum BD , wenn sich Kerne mal infaltionaer im Desktop bereich ausbreiten wird das auch die Bereitschaft der Progger egal ob Spiele oder Awendungen deutlic anheben mehr Kerne zu nutzen , das geht vielleicht dann Ruck Zuck und schon ist der 1090T schnell gut ausgelastet 

dazu wuerd ich auf sowas auch noch nicht viel geben , denn wie schon gesagt Server CPu sind deutlich niedriger getaktet , also wer weiss was da noch kommt ...

dazu sollja das CMT eine Revolution sein , die selbst das neue SMT von Intel toppen soll und somit auch bei Software die keine 8 Kerne aktiv nuzt deutlich beschleunigen , also ich denke schon das BD ne runde sache wird aber bis zum 24.08 iss ja nicht mehr weit dann wissen wirs 

mfg f-4


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das kann AMD ja auch machen ... oder etwa nicht?




AMD 64 FX FTW! 

Das is der letzte an den ich mich erinnern kann...


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



F-4 schrieb:


> Zum Tausendsten mal Intel hat sich Pentium 4 mit dennen man sich denn hintern wischen konnte nochmal deutlich teurer bezahlen lassen !!!
> nur weil ein AMD auch mal knapp um 1000$ gekostet hat heisst das nicht das Intel nicht noch ein paar hundert Dollar mehr verlangt hat ...



völlig egal - der Punkt ist AMD könnte es genauso machen - ob dabei viel rausschaut ist eine andere Frage



F-4 schrieb:


> zum BD , wenn sich Kerne mal infaltionaer im Desktop bereich ausbreiten wird das auch die Bereitschaft der Progger egal ob Spiele oder Awendungen deutlic anheben mehr Kerne zu nutzen , das geht vielleicht dann Ruck Zuck und schon ist der 1090T schnell gut ausgelastet



es hat im Desktopbereich schon immer sehr lange gedauert bis die Software auf die jeweils aktuelle HW abgestimmt war - das war schon beim wechsel von einem auf 2 dann auf 4 und jetzt gerade auf 6 Kerne so - warum sollte sich das mit BD nach Jahren der Mehrkerner aufeinmal ändern?



F-4 schrieb:


> dazu wuerd ich auf sowas auch noch nicht viel geben , denn wie schon gesagt Server CPu sind deutlich niedriger getaktet , also wer weiss was da noch kommt ...



das ist für einen IPC Vergleich aber ziemlich egal - ob man die CPUs mit 2 oder 3 GHZ vergleicht ist völlig hupe



F-4 schrieb:


> dazu sollja das CMT eine Revolution sein , die selbst das neue SMT von Intel toppen soll und somit auch bei Software die keine 8 Kerne aktiv nuzt deutlich beschleunigen , also ich denke schon das BD ne runde sache wird aber bis zum 24.08 iss ja nicht mehr weit dann wissen wirs
> 
> mfg f-4



die in dem Artikel erwähnten 50% beinhalten schon die Leistungssteigerung durch CMT - ein 16 Kern BD ist ja genaugenommen ein 8Kerner mit 8 CMT Kernen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

natürlich macht obs 2 oder 3ghz nen unterschied, denn wenn man ne 30 prozentig bessere ipc hat baut sich ja der abstand bei höherem takt weiter aus (sry für die rechtschreibung, bin mit dem iphone on)


----------



## Two-Face (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> natürlich macht obs 2 oder 3ghz nen unterschied, denn wenn man ne 30 prozentig bessere ipc hat baut sich ja der abstand bei höherem takt weiter aus (sry für die rechtschreibung, bin mit dem iphone on)


 
Das kommt auf die Effizienz an, ein 2Ghz Athlon 64 war auch schneller als ein 3Ghz Pentium 4.


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> natürlich macht obs 2 oder 3ghz nen unterschied, denn wenn man ne 30 prozentig bessere ipc hat baut sich ja der abstand bei höherem takt weiter aus



nein nicht wirklich - du hast bei 2GHz genauso die 30% vorsprung durch die höhere IPC wie bei 3GHz - ein unterschied würde sich nur ergeben wenn man nur eine der beiden CPUs auf 3GHz taktet - aber das ist dann ja kein IPC Vergleich mehr - die IPC kann man nur vergleichen wenn der Takt beider CPUs gleich ist


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> natürlich macht obs 2 oder 3ghz nen unterschied, denn wenn man ne 30 prozentig bessere ipc hat baut sich ja der abstand bei höherem takt weiter aus (sry für die rechtschreibung, bin mit dem iphone on)



Nein. Die IPC bleibt stets gleich. Durch hoeheren Takt bleibt die trotzdem gleich.


----------



## F-4 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



> die in dem Artikel erwähnten 50% beinhalten schon die Leistungssteigerung durch CMT - ein 16 Kern BD ist ja genaugenommen ein 8Kerner mit 8 CMT Kernen



CMT soll die CPU Leistung ja nur Effizienter Ausnutzen , greift denn SMT bei Intel Leistung aus der Luft oder wie !? SMT verteilt durch die Virtuellen Kerne einfach die AUfgaben Effiezienter und CMT wird das selbe machen nur deutlich besser *hoff*  



> völlig egal - der Punkt ist AMD könnte es genauso machen - ob dabei viel rausschaut ist eine andere Frage



Es wurde unterstellt das AMD das gemacht hat! haben sie aber nicht ... , wolten wohl Markanteile gewinnen wasja nicht geklappt hat *narf*
fakt ist einfach es war zu keiner Zeit je ein AMD Teurer als das High End Intel Pendant .



> das ist für einen IPC Vergleich aber ziemlich egal - ob man die CPUs mit 2 oder 3 GHZ vergleicht ist völlig hupe



Mag ja sein , aber ersten ist das nix auch nur im Ansatz Offizielles und ob der Typ jetzt wirklich bei AMD was wissen kann oder nur den Fussboden schrubbt naja ...
dazu wenn das ding ohne mucken mit 4 GHZ laeuft waeren die zahlen ja zu verkraften , von daher wer weiss schon on AMD diesmal auf Takt setzt 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das kann AMD ja auch machen ... oder etwa nicht?


 
Im Gegensatz zu Intel greift AMD aber nur dann in die Brieftaschen der Leute, wenn sie auch wirklich gute CPUs haben, Intel verlangt für die Topmodelle immer Mondpreise, egal ob sie gerade Top sind oder eben nicht.



F-4 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein , aber ersten ist das nix auch nur im Ansatz Offizielles und ob der Typ jetzt wirklich bei AMD was wissen kann oder nur den Fussboden schrubbt naja ...
> dazu wenn das ding ohne mucken mit 4 GHZ laeuft waeren die zahlen ja zu verkraften , von daher wer weiss schon on AMD diesmal auf Takt setzt


 
Mehr Takt bedeutet aber auch immer mehr Wärmeentwicklung, eben deswegen hats Intel mit 10GHz ja aufgegeben.


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Intel greift AMD aber nur dann in die Brieftaschen der Leute, wenn sie auch wirklich gute CPUs haben, Intel verlangt für die Topmodelle immer Mondpreise, egal ob sie gerade Top sind oder eben nicht.



Intel waere auch schoen bloed wenn die dass nicht machen wuerden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Jup, aber als der Pentium 4 langsamer war, haben sie trotzdem die höheren Preise kassiert und viele Intel Jünger haben trotzdem zugeschlagen.
Einen kannte ich mal....


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup, aber als der Pentium 4 langsamer war, haben sie trotzdem die höheren Preise kassiert und viele Intel Jünger haben trotzdem zugeschlagen.



Solche Intel Juenger soll es wohl geben. Viele Leute denken auch dass Intel besser ist als AMD und ihre Produkte hochwertiger sind nur weil sie Marktfuehrer sind. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einen kannte ich mal....



Wen denn? Den ehemaligen PCGH Redakteur?


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



> Solche Intel Juenger soll es wohl geben. Viele Leute denken auch dass Intel besser ist als AMD und ihre Produkte hochwertiger sind nur weil sie Marktfuehrer sind.


Und natürlich weil sie immer noch einwandfrei funktionieren.  *seinen alten P3 tätschel*


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

^lol und amd wohl nich oder was? bei meiner ex rennt a sempron 3000+ immer noch auf knappen 3ghz und rennt und rennt und rennt (ach ne das war und läuft) egal aber fakt ist amd is nu ma besser was das angeht von denn preisen und deswegen bleibt man als schlauer mensch bei amd wenn man was gutes haben will und nich mondpreise zahlen will


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



> ^lol und amd wohl nich oder was? bei meiner ex rennt a sempron 3000+ immer noch auf knappen 3ghz und rennt und rennt und rennt (ach ne das war und läuft) egal aber fakt ist amd is nu ma besser was das angeht von denn preisen und deswegen bleibt man als schlauer mensch bei amd wenn man was gutes haben will und nich mondpreise zahlen will



Ja, das muss man sich wohl einreden.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> AMD64 war bis Mitte 2005 dem Athlon 64 vorbehalten. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sah sich AMD durch Intels Celeron mit EM64T  unter Druck gesetzt, auch im unteren Preissegment CPUs mit  64 bit-Unterstützung anzubieten. Deshalb werden seit Juli 2005  zusätzlich auch Sempron-CPUs mit aktiviertem AMD64 verkauft. _Siehe AMD Sempron (K8)._
> ?


Was du da redest...wer kauft sich denn einen Celeron D, um ihn mit einem x64-Betriebssystem laufen zu lassen? Kaum einer nutzte 2005 Win XP x64, weil man es da noch einfach nicht brauchte, schon garnicht nutzer eines Celeron oder Sempron. Hast du einen PC mit Celeron oder Sempron schonmal in Verbindung mit 4GB RAM gesehen?
Abgesehen davon war der Celeron D schon immer eine Krücke und der Sempron ( Palermo ) weitaus schneller. 
Erst der Conroe drehte das ganze um. Dann war sogar der Celeron relativ schnell.


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



> Stell dir mal ne Welt ohne AMD vor...
> 
> Intel hätte ein Monopol und könnte die Preise anpassen wie sie wollen.
> 
> Und du hättest keinen Intel-Prozzi, sondern einen Rechenschieber, durch die tollen Preise...


Das schöne ist ja, das AMD Nutzer, wenn es um die wahrste Wahrheit geht, sich immer in ihre hypothetischen Parallelwelten stürzen, wo der Konjunktiv Gesetz ist. Wahrscheinlich weil ihnen die Realität sonst die Zähne ausschlagen würde. 



> Was du da redest...wer kauft sich denn einen Celeron D, um ihn mit einem x64-Betriebssystem laufen zu lassen? Kaum einer nutzte 2005 Win XP x64, weil man es da noch einfach nicht brauchte, schon garnicht nutzer eines Celeron oder Sempron. Hast du einen PC mit Celeron oder Sempron schonmal in Verbindung mit 4GB RAM gesehen?


Zum Beispiel das eine oder andere Call- oder Supportcenter wo mehr als nur ein Rechner steht. Ob die EMT64 wirklich brauchen ist ein andere Sache, aber dann müssten dort auch keine Farbmonitore oder Mäuse rumstehen bzw. liegen, weils ja auch per Tastatur und in Schwarz-weiß ginge. Außerdem bliebe dann natürlich die Gegenfrage, wer denn den 2005 einen Athlon64 brauchte. Oder ums zu präzisieren, wer brauchte 2005 eine 64Bit Erweiterung?


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



> Das schöne ist ja, das AMD Nutzer, wenn es um die wahrste Wahrheit geht, sich immer in ihre hypothetischen Parallelwelten stürzen, wo der Konjunktiv Gesetz ist. Wahrscheinlich weil ihnen die Realität sonst die Zähne ausschlagen würde.



Blödsinn²... Ich hab selber ne Q6600 und ein NB mit C2D... 

Kann also schon mal nicht stimmen.... 

*Ätsch*


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

lol was wär wenns 2003 gewesen wär? die zeit is relativ fakt ist das es eben ne entwickung war die es geben musste


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Richtig, das sehe ich auch ein. Ich versteh bloß nicht, warum man einer CPU (Athlon 64) zugesteht, dass es eine sinnvolle und nötige Entwicklung war, aber auf der anderen Seite rumschimpft, wenn die böse Konkurrenz (Intel) das in seine "Billig"prozessoren steckt. Vor allem mit der Begründung, dass das keiner braucht. Das scheint mir mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, aber das ist man ja schon gewohnt.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



> @Painkiller: Na ja, wenigstens was.



Lass das mal gar nix heißen...^^
Ich hab auch nen Phenom II X6 1090T im Hauptrechner... 
Und der Server bekommt nen X4 955..^^


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Würde dir ja meinen gesamten Phenom II Krempel anbieten, aber das geht heute schon weg, auf das wieder ein Computer bei mir stehe.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

*So Jungs, jetzt stellt ihr die Fanboy-Unterstellungen wieder ein und verhaltet euch wie erwachsene Menschen. *

Die entsprechenden Beiträge wurden entfernt.

B2T


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



ole88 schrieb:


> ^lol und amd wohl nich oder was? bei meiner ex rennt a sempron 3000+ immer noch auf knappen 3ghz und rennt und rennt und rennt (ach ne das war und läuft) egal aber fakt ist amd is nu ma besser was das angeht von denn preisen und deswegen bleibt man als schlauer mensch bei amd wenn man was gutes haben will und nich mondpreise zahlen will



Na dann will ich deiner Freundin mal Gratulieren. Mit 3GHz hat sie den HWbot Weltrekord gebrochen.
Sempron 3000+ (Athlon XP) processor

Mondpreise muss mann bei Intel nur fuer die High-End Produkte zahlen. Der Intel Core i5-750 ist "im Schnitt" schneller in Spielen als jede AMD CPU. Trotzdem ist er billiger als der AMD Phenom 2 1090T.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> *So Jungs, jetzt stellt ihr die Fanboy-Unterstellungen wieder ein und verhaltet euch wie erwachsene Menschen. *
> 
> Die entsprechenden Beiträge wurden entfernt.
> 
> B2T



Tut mir Leid. Ich kann mich nicht wie ein Erwachsener Mensch verhalten. Ich bin naemlich keiner.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Was du da redest...wer kauft sich denn einen Celeron D, um ihn mit einem x64-Betriebssystem laufen zu lassen? Kaum einer nutzte 2005 Win XP x64, weil man es da noch einfach nicht brauchte, schon garnicht nutzer eines Celeron oder Sempron. Hast du einen PC mit Celeron oder Sempron schonmal in Verbindung mit 4GB RAM gesehen?


Was heißt hier was rede ich da? Das war ein Zitat, hättest du nur mal gelesen. Aber es ist doch so, AMD hat bis 1999 nur Intel CPUs kopiert!
Und sogar auch noch frech wie se sind, auf ihre Sockel gesetzt!


Pokerclock schrieb:


> *So Jungs, jetzt stellt ihr die Fanboy-Unterstellungen wieder ein und verhaltet euch wie erwachsene Menschen. *
> 
> Die entsprechenden Beiträge wurden entfernt.
> 
> B2T


Lol, was soll den der Scheiss? Ich habe Wikipedia und PCGH zitiert und das sollen Unterstellungen sein?!
Wenn mein Beitrag nicht gelöscht werden würde, dann würdest du jetzt ganz schön was zu hören kriegen!
Das ist kein Fanboy Geschwätz das ist eine Tatsache! Nach zu lesen auf www.wikipedia.org und in der neuen PCGH!


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen Wikipedia?


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

omg kannst du mal dein mist für dich behalten?
hmm kann auch weniger als 3ghz sein ka er läuft auf jeden fall über 2,6ghz ka weiß nich mehr genau wieviel


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



thysol schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle gegen Wikipedia?



Wikipedia liegt auch nicht immer richtig.  Und oftmals wird da sogar mehr Müll erzählt, als man denken mag. So zumindest viele Leute, die ich kenne.

Aber was das Topic anbelangt: Man sollte diese Vorabaussage mit Vorsicht genießen. Noch steht nichts fest, daher ist eine genaue Aussage unmöglich. Und den Bulldozer jetzt schon schlecht zu machen oder zu Loben, wäre einfach nur Fanboy-Gehabe. Punkt, aus, ende.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



ole88 schrieb:


> omg kannst du mal dein mist für dich behalten?
> hmm kann auch weniger als 3ghz sein ka er läuft auf jeden fall über 2,6ghz ka weiß nich mehr genau wieviel



Was fuer ein Mist? Ich habe dir die Wahrheit aufgetischt. Du hast Mist gepostet der nicht stimmt, nicht ich.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass die CPU nicht mit 2,6GHz dauerhaft laeuft. Da sind schon sehr sehr hohe Spannungen fuer Notwendig und ich bezeifle dass dass dauerhaft mit Luftkuehlung funktionieren soll.


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Sollte ich gemeint sein, ich brauch meinen Phenom 2 wirklich nicht mehr...  Solltest du Wa1lock meinen, na ja, die Signatur ist ein wenig seltsam, aber schlimm waren seine Beiträge nicht. Na ja, vielleicht werd ich einfach nur zu alt dafür.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Sollte ich gemeint sein, ich brauch meinen Phenom 2 wirklich nicht mehr...  Solltest du Wa1lock meinen, na ja, die Signatur ist ein wenig seltsam, aber schlimm waren seine Beiträge nicht. Na ja, vielleicht werd ich einfach nur zu alt dafür.



Warum brauchst du den nicht mehr?


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Wenn deine Frage darauf abzielt ihn dir zu greifen, sorry, schon weg. Bis ich weiß, was ich mit dem so verdienten Geld anfange sitze ich an meiner alten Retrokiste (Pentium III 1400), welche noch erstaunlich flott ist für ihr Alter.  Allerdings nervt es langsam, dauernd mein Sysprofile zu ändern...


----------



## XE85 (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Ole88 ... ein Screenshot mit CPUz des Sempron wäre super ... gern auch per PN ... den ich glaube dir weder die 3 noch die 2,6GHz - aus bereits genannten gründen

*Ansonsten könnten wir bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkehren - danke*

mfg


----------



## thysol (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



ole88 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal wieder zum thema kommen oder closed denn mist hier



Bitte? Die ganze Arbeit die sich XE85 gemacht hat und dann willst du dass hier geclosed wird. Aber du hast recht. Es sollte wieder @Topic gehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

*Nun ist auch die zweite Fanboy-Diskussion entfernt worden. Eine dritte sollte es nicht geben, wenn ihr nicht die Thread-Schließung in Betracht ziehen wollt.*

B2T


----------



## F-4 (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

bah wieso Thread schliessen und alle Bestrafen, wenn man die User nicht verwarnen und notfalls auch eine Woche sperren kann ? 
also ich bin mal bis zum 24.08 raus hier und ich hoffe bis dahin gibts denn SammelThread noch ! 

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Hier ein 24 Seiten Langer Bericht über BD - viel Spass beim Lesen, allerdings bitte nicht zu viel erwarten - es geht praktisch rein um die Theorie und vieles ist Speukulation - konkrete Dinge wie Leistung oder Takt findet man keine

AMDs Bulldozer-Architektur - ein Puzzle zusammengesetzt - Prozessoren - Planet 3DNow!

mfg


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Also wenn ich da auch mal was sagen könnte : 
Ähm ich würde nicht immer das schnellste - meist auch teuerste kaufen, sondern das was die längste Langzeitwirtschaftlichkeit bietet. Das ist in meinen AUgen nunmal der 1090T. Warum nicht der 980XE. Rechnet man die Gesamtsumme aus 1090T + Ram + Board und teilt diese durch die Jahre die der Prozessor min. halten wird ist das eine überschaubare Summe. Beim 980XE + Board + Ram nicht..das ist viel mehr.

BSP: AMD : 270€ ( 1090T) + 100 € Board + 120€ Ram = 490 € - durch 3 Jahre = 163,33 € 
Intel : 990€ ( 980XE ) + 200€ Board + 150€ Ram = 1340 € durch 3 Jahre die beide Prozis min durchhalten : sind das 446,666 €

. ein stolze Summe beim Intel, der zwar schneller ist , aber die Langzeitwirtschaftlichkeit bleibt beim AMD besser, da er nur minimal langsamer ist ( für die Preisverhältnisse) und dazu eine attraktiven preis bietet.


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

auch wenns ot ist ... der 980X ist das Topmodell der x86 Desktopprozessoren - und diese haben immer einen entsprechenden Preis, egal ob es eine intel oder AMD CPU ist - Leistungsmäßig etwa liegt der i7-870 gleich auf mit einem 1090T - und da würde deine Rechnung schon ganz anders aussehn - zudem ist der 870 auch sparsamer als der 1090T - im Performance/Watt Ranking liegt der i7 klar vorne



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> da er nur minimal langsamer ist .



das minimal langsamer beläuft sich laut CB Anwendungs Ranking auf etwa 35% - ist es jetzt zB ein Arbeitsrechner machen 35% aufs Jahr gesehn einiges aus, das wissen natürlich auch intel und AMD und nutzen das vor allem bei Server CPUs gnadenlos aus

mfg


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Aber der 870er hat nur 4Kerne..SMT ist für mich Schwachfug.. willst du jedesmal bevor due GTA4 startest ins Bios und dein SMT ausschalten ? Eher nicht oder ?  Ich vertraue nur echten Kernen.
Deswegen. ich hätte auch den 970er nehmen können als BSP macht aber nur 100€ aus.
Wer extremes High End will  - alles über 1600€ soll Intel nehmen. Aber doch lieber 1000 € einmal und nächstes Jahre 600 in die Graka. oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Aber der 870er hat nur 4Kerne



das ist aber nicht entscheidend ... entscheidend für den Endanwender ist was am Ende an Leistung rauskommt ... und da ist es egal ob das durch Kerne, Takt, IPC oder optimierte Software ist ... und der i7-870 ist im Mittel etwa gleich schnell wie ein 1090T - trotz der 2 Kerne weniger



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> willst du jedesmal bevor due GTA4 startest ins Bios und dein SMT ausschalten ? Eher nicht oder ?



wozu? - einfach das Spiel auf die 4 echten Kerne fixieren fertig - schon werden ausschließlich die echten Kerne genutzt

mfg


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Gut da hast du recht...aber würdest du noch dein geld in 1156 investieren oder empfehlen in So 1156 investieren ? Wenn dan AM3 oder 1366, wobei 1366 mit Abstand teurer ist. Dafür auch schneller, wenn auch für Spiele uninteressant.
Wenn du dir mal Spiele Benchmarks anschaust..ist ein 1090T 1% langsamer in Games als ein 870er..dafür in manchen Anwendungen schneller.


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

nein ich würde auf den Sockel 1155 warten - ausser es ist ein Rechner bei dem absehbar das er ohnehin oder nur max RAM, Graka oder Festplatte aufgerüstet wird - dann ist es egal ob der Sockel schon EOL ist oder nicht

mfg


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Aber So 1155 wird nicht der richtige Gamer Sockel, das wird erst 1356 der erst nächstes Jahr kommt und nicht gerade billig sein wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Mit dem 1155 kannst du schon spielen, aber klar, Intel verkauft den 1356 als High End, wenn man also das Maximum haben will, muss man 1356 kaufen, das gilt für Gaming Systeme ebenso wie für Anwendersysteme.

Es kommt auf die Preise an, wie viel der 1155 nun kosten, Bretter, CPUs und so.
Aber das ist dann eher eine Frage für den Sandy Bridge Thread und nicht hier.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Das ist ja mal wieder ne Sache, also das mit den 1090T ist in Anwendungen schneller.
Jetzt kommt dem Benchmeister sein Lieblingsspruch, und zwar:
Kucks du dir den Ganzen Tag True Crypt an oder wa?
Ist auf den Beitreag der Letzten Seite ganz unten Bezogen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*

Du musst endlich mal von den Benchmarkbalken wegkommen. 
Oder komprimierst du den ganzen Tag JPGs mit Winrar?


----------



## thysol (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Aber So 1155 wird nicht der richtige Gamer Sockel, das wird erst 1356 der erst nächstes Jahr kommt und nicht gerade billig sein wird.



Ich denke mit dem Sockel 1155 sollte mann sehr gut zocken koennen. Der Sockel 1356 wird wohl wieder etwas fuer Balkenmaenner.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuelle Gerüchte: BD bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst endlich mal von den Benchmarkbalken wegkommen.
> Oder komprimierst du den ganzen Tag JPGs mit Winrar?


Es war auch eigentlich als Gegenbeispiel also GEGEN Benches gedacht.
Außerdem habe ich gerade 10H gezockt also bin ich lang genung von den Benches weg gewesen.


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Offizielle Infos, aber wenig neues*

Hier gibts jetzt offizielle Infos:

Bulldozer und Bobcat: Offizielle Infos zu AMDs CPU-Architekturen für 2011 - cpu, amd, am3, bulldozer, fusion

leider halt wenig neues - 2 Dinge fallen auf:

1. Man bleibt zwar offenbar beim Sockel AM3, ob das eine kompatibilität zu aktueller AM3 Hardware bedeuteted verschweigt man aber weiterhin
2. Man hat die 50% bei 33% mehr Kernen bestätigt, woraus man (natürlich nur sofern die Chips taktgleich waren) eine IPC Steigerung von etwa 20% ableiten kann, was im umkehrschluss wieder heisst man schließt IPC mäßig etwa auf das Niveau eines Nehalem auf, da davon auszugehen ist das SB bei der IPC etwas zulegt, dürfte es dafür wohl nicht reichen


Edit:

Hier bei CB gibts deutlich mehr Infos:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...gust/offizielle_details_bobcat_bulldozer_amd/

der interessanteste Absatz:



> Apropos „gleich“: AMD hat bestätigt, dass Bulldozer zum Teil auf alten  Sockeln und dazu passenden Chipsätzen lauffähig sein wird. Allerdings  wird man auch neue Chipsätze und Sockel bieten, mit denen die volle  Leistung erreicht werden soll.


die Frage ist was bedeuted "volle Leistung nur mit neuen Sockeln und Chipsätzen" - im besten Falle beispielsweise das man nur auf den Turbo verzichten muss, Es könnte aber auch heissen das zB nur 1 und 2 Modul BD auf den alten Mobos läuft und man für das 4-Modul Topmodell ein neus Mobo braucht


mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Offizielle Infos, aber wenig neues*

Soviel zu dem Thema, dass BD auf allen AM3-Boards läuft ... die Frage ist eben wie.


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Offizielle Infos, aber wenig neues*

jep - diese Aussage lässt einiges an Spekulationen zu:

- heisst es man muss lediglich auf kleinigkeiten wie Turbo oder DDR-1866 verzichten?
- laufen nur abgespekte Modelle auch auf aktueller AM3 Hardware?
- oder ist es gar so das man zB nur 1 und 2 Modul BD auf aktuellen Mobos zulässt und man die 3 und 4 Modul Topmodelle auf den neuen Sockel beschränkt?

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Offizielle Infos, aber wenig neues*

Ich Tippe mal auf die 3. Möglichkeit, es wird wohl kaum wie bei den P2s sein, da hier schließlich eine Komplett neue Architektur gesetzt wird.
Und auch soviel zu dem Thema ;D


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Im Forum von 3D Center ist ein Video aufgetaucht in dem ein AMD Mitarbeiter davon spricht das der Bulldozer zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard benötigt und auf aktuellen AM3 Mainboards nicht lauffähig ist

Quellen:

YouSendIt: Online File Sharing and collaboration with FTP Replacement - Send Large Files and Email Attachments with Managed File Transfer Solution
Spekulationsthread: Was kommt 2011+ - Seite 41 - Planet 3DNow! Forum

mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



XE85 schrieb:


> Im Forum von 3D Center ist ein Video aufgetaucht in dem ein AMD Mitarbeiter davon spricht das der Bulldozer zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard benötigt und auf aktuellen AM3 Mainboards nicht lauffähig ist



Ist halt die Frage ob das auch so stimmt, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das verschiedene AM3 Boards mit Bulldozer Unterstützung daherkommen (Bios Update).
Denn der AM2 konnte schließlich auch in einigen Fällena ls AM2+ genutzt werden, wobei dies nicht viel zur Sache tut .

Aber wenn es ein AMD Mitarbeiter war, wird er schon recht haben, aber kann natürlich auch ne Ente sein...

Übrigens wurde sehr viel seitens AMD bestätigt, was die Funktionen des Bulldozers angeht, mehr dazu auf der PCGH Main, heute kam die News übern Bulldozer...


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

mit AM2 und AM2+ kann man das kaum vergleichen - damals gabs keine derartige Architekturänderung - zudem laufen nicht lle PII auf AM2 (non +) - die X6 zB

was natürlich möglich wäre sind alte Chipsätze mit neuem Sockel - nur auch da kommt man um den Mobotausch nicht herum

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

So schlimm wird das auch nicht sein, da ein billiges Board ja auch nur 80€ kostet, aber wenn Bulldozer wirklich nur 17% mehr Leistung bringt werden eh nicht so viele von ihrem P2 aufrüsten, oder?


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Dann würden eben so wenig vom Nehalem auf SB aufrüsten


----------



## Sn!P3R (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Lohnt es dann überhaupt noch in am3 zu investieren wenn Bd gar nicht auf am3 kommt? Haette doch nur Sinn gemacht wenn Bd auf am3 kommt ? Oder ?


----------



## F-4 (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Naja also noch ist ja schon mal gar nichts Fest , also das will ich erstmal von AMD Seite offziell lesen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



F-4 schrieb:


> Naja also noch ist ja schon mal gar nichts Fest , also das will ich erstmal von AMD Seite offziell lesen ...
> 
> mfg F-4



diese Info kommt von AMD

mfg


----------



## F-4 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



XE85 schrieb:


> diese Info kommt von AMD
> 
> mfg



Die Info kommt von einem AMD Mitarbeiter, das ist noch gar nichts , da wurde ein geruecht um eine Inoffizielle Aussage geschustert !

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

naja wenn du meinst das AMD Mitarbeiter unwahrheiten verbreiten, bitte

mfg


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



XE85 schrieb:


> naja wenn du meinst das AMD Mitarbeiter unwahrheiten verbreiten, bitte
> 
> mfg



Mach dir nichts draus. Die haben auch nicht der News glauben geschenkt dass Bulldozer nur eine 17% hoehere IPC haben soll obwohl die Aussage auch von AMD wahr. Wenn AMD allerdings sagen wuerde Bulldozer hat eine 50% hoehere IPC und wird auf AM3 passen waere die News natuerlich absolut Glaubwuerdig.


----------



## hype (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Ich finde es ist doch eindeutig: Wenn ein AMD Mitarbeiter sagt: Man braucht AM3+ dann wird das auch so in etwa sein. 
Trotzdem kann man den Sockel Am3 noch kaufen.


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



hype schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist doch eindeutig: Wenn ein AMD Mitarbeiter sagt: Man braucht AM3+ dann wird das auch so in etwa sein.



na klar .. warum sollte er auch Unwahrheiten verbreiten



hype schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man den Sockel Am3 noch kaufen.



klar kann man, wenn man jetzt Hardware braucht bleibt einem ohnehin nichts anderes übrig als zu einem EOL Sockel zu greifen

mfg


----------



## kassi (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



XE85 schrieb:


> klar kann man, wenn man jetzt Hardware braucht bleibt einem ohnehin nichts anderes übrig als zu einem EOL Sockel zu greifen



AM3 = End of Life? Es ist noch nichtmal der neue raus und schon ist der aktuelle EOL? Ist die 58xx-er Reihe denn schon auch EOL, weil erste News zu der 6er-Reihe aufgetauch sind?


----------



## Infin1ty (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



kassi schrieb:


> AM3 = End of Life? Es ist noch nichtmal der neue raus und schon ist der aktuelle EOL? Ist die 58xx-er Reihe denn schon auch EOL, weil erste News zu der 6er-Reihe aufgetauch sind?



Ach, dann aber immer davon sprechen, dass 1156 und 1366 tot sind


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



kassi schrieb:


> AM3 = End of Life? Es ist noch nichtmal der neue raus und schon ist der aktuelle EOL?



na als was würdest es denn du bezeichen? - Es sind aktuell keine neuen Topmodelle geplant, damit ist der Sockel AM3 wie der 1156 und der 1366 EOL, beim Sockel 1156 ist es bald so, bei AM3 und 1366 dauersts noch ein bisschen länger



kassi schrieb:


> Ist die 58xx-er Reihe denn schon auch EOL, weil erste News zu der 6er-Reihe aufgetauch sind?



das kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen, es gibt noch keine Infos darüber welche Modelle der HD5xxx AMD nach dem erscheinen der HD6xxx im Programm lässt und welche Auslaufen werden - aber AMD intern gibt es sicher schon Planungen welche Modelle bereits EOL sind und in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr produziert werden

mfg


----------



## Ezio (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

EOL bedeutet, dass der Support eingestellt wird und keine CPUs mehr für den Sockel verkauft werden, wie es beim 775 der Fall ist – hat nichts mit Kompatiblität oder Topmodellen zutun.


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

laut deiner Argumentation ist der 775 aber nicht EOL - es sind kürzlich sogar neue Modelle erscheinen

mfg


----------



## Ezio (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

zumindest wird er es bald sein


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Mit EOL hat XE85 oben, aber gemeint das es sich eben nicht mehr Lohnt in diesen Sockel zu investieren, da keine neuen Modelle mehr erscheinen. Also er sozu sagen Tot ist.
BTT: Ich kriege Strafpunkte dafür das ich sage das Intel schneller ist/war/sein wird, und hier darf man aber jede News die von AMD stammt und sich negativ auf Bulldozer "auswirkt"  kritisieren und Unglauben schenken.
Das ist doch etwas Ungerecht, da ich ja nur erwähnt hatte das AMD früher Intel kopierte und immer langsamer war, außer bei dem "Ausrutscher" mit dem P4.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> BTT: Ich kriege Strafpunkte dafür das ich sage das Intel schneller ist/war/sein wird, und hier darf man aber jede News die von AMD stammt und sich negativ auf Bulldozer "auswirkt"  kritisieren und Unglauben schenken.
> Das ist doch etwas Ungerecht, da ich ja nur erwähnt hatte das AMD früher Intel kopierte und immer langsamer war, außer bei dem "Ausrutscher" mit dem P4.



Koenntest du mal den Post verlinken wofuer du Strafpunkte bekommen hast.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Klick Hier haben wir ihn auch schon, natürlich hab ich mich nicht gerade Fein ausgedrückt ;D
Aber schließlich nicht so schlimm 3 Strafpunkt dafür zu bekommen, wobei ich Finde das meine "Anschuldigungen" berechtigt waren. 
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Pokerclock (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> BTT: Ich kriege Strafpunkte dafür das ich sage das Intel schneller ist/war/sein wird, und hier darf man aber jede News die von AMD stammt und sich negativ auf Bulldozer "auswirkt"  kritisieren und Unglauben schenken.
> Das ist doch etwas Ungerecht, da ich ja nur erwähnt hatte das AMD früher Intel kopierte und immer langsamer war, außer bei dem "Ausrutscher" mit dem P4.



Du hast Strafpunkte bekommen wegen Fanboy-Beschuldigungen, trotz Ermahnung diese zu unterlassen. Deine Meinung zu irgendeinem Hersteller war nicht Teil der Verwarnung.

Und jetzt wieder B2T.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Das ist keine Ermahnung, 1.War sie nicht an mich Persönlich gerichtet, 2. Muss eine Ermahnung beinhalten das wenn die Besagte Tätigkeit nicht eingestellt wird, eine Strafe folgt, was dieser "Anregung" nicht zu entnehmen war.
Aber na gut, damit ich nicht wieder Strafpunkte bekomme weil ich meine Meinung sage, und du als Begründung deine neue Ermahnung:
"Und jetzt wieder B2T."
verwendest um mir Punkte aufzubrummen, bin ich jetzt ruhig, und schreibe wieder über BD.
BTT: An den der geschrieben hat das man sich dann auch kein SB von Nehalem kaufen muss, dem kann ich nur Zustimmen, wenn der Einzige Vorteil darin besteht das man eine 20% höhere IPC hat dann lohnt es sich nicht. Weder von Deneb auf BD noch von Nehalem/Gulftown auf Sandy. Aber wenn sich Vorteile wie sehr Gute Übertaktbarkkeit etc ergeben dann schon.
Mfg Wa1lock


----------



## F-4 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

Also der Titel ist schon extrem ******** gewaehlt ! sorry aber kann man nicht anders sagen ...
Wenn dann sollte das doch heissen AMD hat bestaetigt und nicht ein Mitarbeiter , das mit dem Mitarbeiter war ja schon ein Paar tage bekannt und keinen Pfifferling wert , da es eben keine Firmenaussage war ...
Darum haette das AMD statt AMD Mitarbeiter denen schnell auf die Spruenge geholfen die nicht gleich News seitenweise Lesen 

mfg F-4

PS: ist zwar schade aber mich trifft es jetzt nicht wirklich , irgendwann wirds vielleicht noch nen lecker Thuban 1090T werden und das ist das Borad bei mir abgeschrieben , denn Bulli haette ich mir am Anfang eh nicht leisten koennen /wollen spekuliere ich jedenfalls


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Aussage eines AMD Miarbeiters: Bulldozer benötigt zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard*

@F-4 Ich habe jetzt irgenwie nur die Hälfte von deinem Post verstanden, und den deute ich so
das du uns gerade Mitteilen willst, dass AMD bestätigt hat das BD nur auf AM3+ läuft.
Und das du sagst das es nicht nur der Mitarbeiter war der das Behauptet hat, und das du dir einen 1090T kaufst.
Korrekt?


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Planet3DNow hat bezüglich der Sockelkompatibilität bei AMD genauer Nachgefragt. AMD hat nun ofiiziell bestätigt das der Zambezi (Desktop Bulldozer) zum aktuellen Sockel AM3 nicht kompatibel sein wird, lediglich die Server Modelle werden zum aktuellen Sockel (C32) kompatibel sein

Link: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

mfg


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Also mich wuerde dass als AMD User jetzt nicht wirklich stoeren. Ich rueste eigentlich fast immer Board und CPU gleichzeitig auf. Daher stoert mich Intel's deutlich schlechtere Sockelpolitik auch nicht.

@F4
Nimm doch lieber den 1055T. Wegen 400MHz mehr Takt wuerde ich nicht 80 euro mehr bezahlen.


----------



## F-4 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



XE85 schrieb:


> Planet3DNow hat bezüglich der Sockelkompatibilität bei AMD genauer Nachgefragt. AMD hat nun ofiiziell bestätigt das der Zambezi (Desktop Bulldozer) zum aktuellen Sockel AM3 nicht kompatibel sein wird, lediglich die Server Modelle werden zum aktuellen Sockel (C32) kompatibel sein
> 
> Link: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
> 
> mfg



ja eben AMD hat jetzt ... , auf aussagen von Mitarbeitern wie es im Titel steht gebe ich nun mal nichts !
und ich finde das mit Dem Mitarbeiter sollte man nun streichen und durch "AMD hat Offiziell bekannt gegeben ..." ersetzen , ist nur so eine Idee  

mfg F-4


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

@F-4 Ist doch schon längst passiert.
@XE85 Ach ja danke für den Link ich habs aber schon gesehen ;D
@thysol Ja ich eigentlich auch, aber da die AMD Fanboys immer Intel kritisiert haben unf AMD für ihre Sockelpolitk gelobt, werden sie sich jetzt eben Ärgern.
Denn das war ja einer der wenigen AMD-Vorteile.


----------



## F-4 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



thysol schrieb:


> Also mich wuerde dass als AMD User jetzt nicht wirklich stoeren. Ich rueste eigentlich fast immer Board und CPU gleichzeitig auf. Daher stoert mich Intel's deutlich schlechtere Sockelpolitik auch nicht.
> 
> @F4
> Nimm doch lieber den 1055T. Wegen 400MHz mehr Takt wuerde ich nicht 80 euro mehr bezahlen.



Aktuell hab ich ja noch denn 550Be , der laesst sich was ich schon getestet hab zum B50 also 955 Freischalten was ich aktuell noch nicht einmal brauche , aber wenn ich denn mal wirklich mehr Leistung als ein PII X4 bietet brauche wird es bestimmt ein 1090T werden , denke mal bis dahin muss ich froh sein wenn es denn noch neu gibt, also auf jedenfall kann man sagen das er bestimmt nicht mehr Teuer wird 
dazu will ich nie wieder ne CPU ohne offenen Multi , solang das bei AMD bezahlbar ist werde ich mir denn Luxus leisten ...
dazu wahr ich ehrlich nie ein Fan vom 1055T , ich fand die CPU immer schon ziemlich bescheiden , als BE waer er mir vielleicht sympatischer wer weiss 

mfg F-4

PS: das war jetzt aber nen fettes Off Topic aber ein letztes mal das musste noch raus


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @thysol Ja ich eigentlich auch, aber da die AMD Fanboys immer Intel kritisiert haben unf AMD für ihre Sockelpolitk gelobt, werden sie sich jetzt eben Ärgern.
> Denn das war ja einer der wenigen AMD-Vorteile.



Damit muss mann Leben. Fanboys sehen immer nur die Vorteile ihrer eigenen Marke.

Ich sehe auch oft nur die Vorteile von Intel da ich zugegeben ein leichter Intel Fanboy bin, dass hat aber auch seinen Grund.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Ich bin auch Intel Famboy, und wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat ist es mir egal, da Intel in meinen Augen einfach die bessere Marke ist.
;D


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> da Intel in meinen Augen einfach die bessere Marke ist.
> ;D



Ich bin nicht aus dem Grund Intel Fanboy, aber dass driftet hier schon wieder ins OT ab.

@Topic
Ich bin mal gespannt ob AMD mit Bulldozer auch mal einen 4 Kernigen Sempron einfuehrt. Dass koennte ein P/L Knueller werden wenn der nur 50 euro oder so kostet.


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht aus dem Grund Intel Fanboy, aber dass driftet hier schon wieder ins OT ab.
> 
> @Topic
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob AMD mit Bulldozer auch mal einen 4 Kernigen Sempron einfuehrt. Dass koennte ein P/L Knueller werden wenn der nur 50 euro oder so kostet.



Na dann wartet mal ab was Sandy und BD kosten wird , sicher wird BD billiger sein , aber ich wette schon fast das sich das Preis Niveau deutlich anheben wird !
also wir werden ja bald sehen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



F-4 schrieb:


> Na dann wartet mal ab was Sandy und BD kosten wird , sicher wird BD billiger sein , aber ich wette schon fast das sich das Preis Niveau deutlich anheben wird !
> also wir werden ja bald sehen ...
> 
> mfg F-4



Also Sandy Bridge soll laut aktuellen Geruechten relativ guenstig sein, zumindest die Sockel 1155 Modelle.


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

jetzt ist die Katze aus dem sack ....

AMD Zambezi (Bulldozer) inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - cpu, mainboard, prozessor, am3, bulldozer

Bin gespannt drauf was jetzt für Argumente wieder für AMD kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Bin gespannt drauf was jetzt für Argumente wieder für AMD kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, der Sockel Mist wahr ja immer dass Killer-argument gegen Intel. Jetzt macht AMD es nicht viel anders.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Ich bin auch gespannt wie man das jetzt wieder schön reden wird, vllt ja so das man immerhin noch seinen P2 auf dem neuen Brett nutzen kann bis man Geld für ein BD hat ;D


----------



## olol (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

naja für leute deren board kaputt geht bringt es schon was, ansonsten leider wirklich sinnlos..


----------



## ile (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



thysol schrieb:


> Jo, der Sockel Mist wahr ja immer dass Killer-argument gegen Intel. Jetzt macht AMD es nicht viel anders.



Na ja, ich hab noch ein P35-MoBo, brauche also eh ein neues. Mal schauen, wie schnell und teuer BD wird, ich hoffe halt, dass AMD wieder recht preiswerte 6- oder von mir aus auch 8-Kerner rausbringt. Weil bei Intel kosten die wahrscheinlich auch anno 2011 gefühlte 5 Milliarden Euro


----------



## Krabbat (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

wenn der bulldozer überhaupt was wird (was ich zwar hoffe aber mittlerweile etwas bezweifle)
es würde dem markt auf jedenfall guttun


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Die Erfahrung hat gelert, der Markt scheiß* auf gute Prozessoren oder nicht.
Die kosten immer 1000€, nur wenn BD schneller wird als Intel, 
kosten die dann auch 1000€ ;D


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Mal eine Frage

Gibt es schon Informationen zur etwaigen Ausstattung der Boards? Zu Intels Platform Plänen habe ich in der letzten Ct gelesen, dass sie zukünftig auf PCI zur Gänze verzichten wollen. Ist dies auch bei AMD der Fall, oder werden AM3+ Boards nach wie vor auch mindestens 2 PCI 2.0 Slots bieten?


----------



## XE85 (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

ES ist erst vor ein paar Tagen bekannt geworden das überhaupt neue Mainboards erforderlich sein werden, über deren Ausstattung ist daher noch nichts bekannt

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Hi!

Die große Frage ist, wann die AM3+-Board raus kommen.

Hintergrund: ich fange ein neues Projekt an und will mir dafür ein AM3-Board anschaffen (Asus CIV-Extreme - ist ja auch noch nicht mal draußen).
Da ich mir für das Board extra Wasserkühler (~180€) anfertigen lasse, wollte ich eigentlich die nächste Generation CPU's auch noch drauf setzen können; das Board sollte 3 Jahre halten - was ein Hauptgrund für die Entscheidung für AM3 war.
Das fällt ja nun wohl aus......

Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich mal 'n Anhalt hätte, wann AM3+ kommt und wann etwa Mainboard's dazu zu erwarten sind.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Genaues weiß man nicht, aber es ist durchaus vorstellabr das AM3+ Boards früher kommen als der Bulldozer - das hängt davon ab wann AMD die entgültigen Spezifikationen an die Mobo Hersteller gibt

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Die sind ja vllt schon lange raus...
Hauptsächlich geht es um die Intelliegenz der AMD Leute,
wenn sie die Mobos früher Rausbringen sicher sie sich Massenhaft Käufer die Jetzt noch AM3 Nutzen/ Nutzen Wollen. Wenn nicht besteht die Gefahr das diese zu Intel Umsatteln...


----------



## Bodmi (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

wenn sies zu früh rausbringen kauft niemand mehr die "Alten", wodurch sich das wiederum negativ auswirkt


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Na und, dafür werden dan nja die Neuen gekauft.
Sieh mal AM3 ist ja zu AM3+ Kompatibel, d.h das du deinen P2 auch auf dem neuen MOBO mit AM3+ nutzen kannst, was wiederum bedeutet, AMD kann diese Neuen Boards gar nicht früh genung Rausbringen, da man ja später von dem P2 auf den BD aufrüsten kann, was ja immer das AMD Argument ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Naja - aber: das Asus Crosshair IV Extreme ist zwar angekündigt, aber _noch _nicht erhältlich.
Mich wundert an der Stelle, dass Asus das Extreme noch auf den AM3 setzt, wo der AM3*+* doch schon vor der Tür steht!
Von daher könnte ich die Vermutung haben, dass der AM3+ noch 'ne Weile auf sich warten lässt.
Andererseits soll ja der Bulldozer zum AM3 _nicht _mehr kompatibel sein - also _müssen _die AM3+-Mainboards _spätestens _zum Release des Bulldozer verfügbar sein, sonst fehlt dem ja die Unterlage!
Überlege, einfach mal Asus anzuschreiben....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rizzard (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Andererseits soll ja der Bulldozer zum AM3 _nicht _mehr kompatibel sein - also _müssen _die AM3+-Mainboards _spätestens _zum Release des Bulldozer verfügbar sein, sonst fehlt dem ja die Unterlage!


 
BD braucht doch auch noch ca. 1 Jahr bis zu seinem Release. Von daher ist da schon noch eine gewisse Zeit dazwischen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Naja - aber: das Asus Crosshair IV Extreme ist zwar angekündigt, aber _noch _nicht erhältlich.
> Mich wundert an der Stelle, dass Asus das Extreme noch auf den AM3 setzt, wo der AM3*+* doch schon vor der Tür steht!
> Von daher könnte ich die Vermutung haben, dass der AM3+ noch 'ne Weile auf sich warten lässt.
> Andererseits soll ja der Bulldozer zum AM3 _nicht _mehr kompatibel sein - also _müssen _die AM3+-Mainboards _spätestens _zum Release des Bulldozer verfügbar sein, sonst fehlt dem ja die Unterlage!
> ...


 

Bis jetzt schweigt ASUS zum Thema "Extreme". Im Support-Forum von ASUS hab ich schon nachgefragt, ob es überhaupt noch kommt. Aber bis jetzt gibts noch keine Antwort drauf.

Ich persönlich denke, es kommt entweder sehr sehr spät, oder erst für AM3+


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> BD braucht doch auch noch ca. 1 Jahr bis zu seinem Release. Von daher ist da schon noch eine gewisse Zeit dazwischen.



Warum noch ca. 1 Jahr? Soll Bulldozer nicht bereits im 1. Quartal 2011 erscheinen?


----------



## Rizzard (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Warum noch ca. 1 Jahr? Soll Bulldozer nicht bereits im 1. Quartal 2011 erscheinen?


 
Ich hatte Mitte 2011 im Kopf. Kann mich da aber auch vertan haben.


----------



## lu89 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Das der nicht mehr auf den AM3 Sockel geht ist ja doof. Somit laufen jetzt alle derzeitigen Sockel aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Hi!


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bis jetzt schweigt ASUS zum Thema "Extreme". Im Support-Forum von ASUS hab ich schon nachgefragt, ob es überhaupt noch kommt. Aber bis jetzt gibts noch keine Antwort drauf.
> 
> Ich persönlich denke, es kommt entweder sehr sehr spät, oder erst für AM3+


Also:


Asus schweigt sich nicht aus.
wie man hier lesen kann, wurde das Extreme bereits im Frühjahr auf der Cebit gezeigt.
im Mai wurde bestätigt, dass der Hydra auf das Extreme kommt - und mit AM3
Ich denke mal, dass Asus das Extrem wohl kaum auf den AM3 setzen wird, wenn der AM3+ schon vor der Türe steht - die wollen ja nicht alle paar Monate ein neues Mainboard entwickeln; so was kostet ja auch 'ein paar' Euros....

Nachdem AMD hier aber bestätigt hat, dass der Bulldozer/Zambezi (der Desktop-Ableger vom Bulldozer) nicht zum AM3 kompatibel ist, steht fest, dass ein neuer Sockel - eben der AM3+ - kommt.
Und die AM3+-Mainboards werden zusammen mit dem Bulldozer erscheinen müssen, sonst fehlt dem ja die Unterlage - AM3 geht ja nicht.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Mitte 2011 im Kopf. Kann mich da aber auch vertan haben.


Das habe ich auch gelesen - und zwar hier.

Wenn dem so ist, wird mir das zu spät - bis Mitte 2011 soll mein neuer Rechner laufen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Wenn Bulldozzer im 1. Quartal 2011 angekündigt ist dann sollten doch eigentlich schon bald die ersten vorankündügungen der Board herrsteller kommen ? Gerade Asus und Asrock kündigen doch gerne mal schon einige Zeit vorher an das sie was neues haben.

Interessant währe es mal ob für AM 3 noch was kommt oder ob der 1090 die letzte AM 3 CPU war.


----------



## Jan565 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Wie ist es denn anders? Laufen denn AM3 und AM2+ (Phenom II/Athlon II) auf dem neuen AM3R2?


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

ja, AM3 auf AM3+ geht laut AMD

mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Warum auch nicht^^ Die Frage für mich ist aber immer noch ob AMD es weiter so macht das sie auch noch für AM 3 neue CPUs raus bringen, zumindest bit zum Start von AM3+ und Bulldozzer. Oder ob mit 1090 schluss war.


----------



## Ezio (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Was soll denn noch kommen? Mehr Takt bringts nicht, da der 1075T bereits ein BE ist.


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

laut Roadmap kommt kein neues 6Kern Topmodell, nur bei den Quadcores soll es noch ein neues Topmodell geben - den PII-970 mit 3,5GHZ

mfg


----------



## F-4 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Was durchaus noch interessant sein kann , wenn der neue so Effiezient ist wie der Thuban der ja mit 50 % mehr Kernen nur wenig mehr Energie braucht kann man mit einem Quad sicher auch auf ein Sehr gutes Niveau kommen trotz 100 mhz mehr 

mfg F-4


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



F-4 schrieb:


> Was durchaus noch interessant sein kann , wenn der neue so Effiezient ist wie der Thuban der ja mit 50 % mehr Kernen nur wenig mehr Energie braucht kann man mit einem Quad sicher auch auf ein Sehr gutes Niveau kommen trotz 100 mhz mehr
> 
> mfg F-4



Dass sehe ich auch so. Ein Thuban Vierkerner mit einer kleinen TDP koennte sehr interessant sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Es soll ja ein 6 Kerner mit 95 TDP geben. Und der Roadmap kann man nicht mehr so drauen......

Aber wozu soll ein Phantom mit 3,5 Ghz da sein ? das ist kein unterschied zum 965.


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



F-4 schrieb:


> Was durchaus noch interessant sein kann , wenn der neue so Effiezient ist wie der Thuban der ja mit 50 % mehr Kernen nur wenig mehr Energie braucht kann man mit einem Quad sicher auch auf ein Sehr gutes Niveau kommen trotz 100 mhz mehr
> 
> mfg F-4



also da es kein "T" Modell ist wie der 960T dürfte er wohl auf dem Deneb Kern basieren was vorraussichtlich eine TDP von 125Watt und einen Verbrauch leicht über dem 965 ergibt



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Es soll ja ein 6 Kerner mit 95 TDP geben. .



den gibt es auch, allerdings laut AMD nur für OEM Kunden

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Das ist wirklich lächerlich was AMD da macht, dauernd CPUs mit 200/100 MHz mehr auf den Markt zu bringen, macht die Phenoms auch nicht schneller.


----------



## Ezio (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Macht Intel doch nicht anders


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Hi!


XE85 schrieb:


> ja, AM3 auf AM3+ geht laut AMD
> 
> mfg


Ja - aber nur in eine Richtung: die AM3-CPU auf ein AM3+-Mainboard.
Anders herum - AM3+-CPU (bsp. den Zambezi) auf ein AM3-Mainboard wird nicht gehen!

Und das ist ja der Knackpunkt!
Denn: ginge das, könnte ich ja ein AM3-Board kaufen und den Bulldozer/Zambezi drauf setzen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Naja eine kleine Hofnung besteht ja noch. So sollte erst der 1090 auch nicht auf AM2+ laufen. Und jetzt tut ers eben doch. In so fern gibt es vlt noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Krabbat (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

wenn es ohne sehr große anstrengung machbar ist wird amd es machen
wenn nicht werden die nicht über leichen gehen um die cpus abwärtkompatibel zu machen, denn dafür wäre der aufwand einfach zu hoch
man kann halt nur hoffen, dass es technisch nicht allzu schwer ist, denn sonst wirds nicht gehen


----------



## XE85 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Ezio schrieb:


> Macht Intel doch nicht anders



jein, der 760 zB ist zwar nur 133MHz höher getaktet, aber im gegesatz zu AMD ersetzten deratige CPUs meist alte und kommen zum gleichen Preis, bei AMD wird er Preislich wohl über dem 965 platziert, was ihn eher unattraktiv macht - zudem hat intel beim i5-760 den Verbrauch gesenkt - folglich bekommt man mehr Leistung kombiniert mit weniger Verbrauch zum gleichen Preis

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


 

Lustig an der ganzen Sache ist ja, das ich damals auf der Cebit mit einem Mitarbeiter von ASUS gesprochen hab. Der hat felsenfest behauptet, das CIV Extreme erscheint zeitgleich mit dem Formular. 
Tja, das war dann wohl nix. 

Ab diesen Zeitpunkt hat ASUS das Board immer weiter nach hinten geschoben. Mittlerweile ist die Rede von Mitte September. Ich persönlich glaube nicht dran. Außer das das Board den Hydra-Chip bekommt, sind noch nicht viele Infos in Umlauf. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt! 
Anscheinend wissen die ASUS-Mitarbeiter bei uns im Forum auch nichts näheres über den Verbleib des Boards.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Ich denke einfach, das der Hydra noch zu viele Probleme macht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Das könnte natürlich auch sein! Mal sehen wann ASUS uns mal ein paar Infos zukommen lässt.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Asus ist in letzter Zeit sowie so nicht so Spendable, mit den Infos.
Stichwort G73JH, da ist das Hitzeproblem ja immer noch nicht richtig gelöst. ;D


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lustig an der ganzen Sache ist ja, das ich damals auf der Cebit mit einem Mitarbeiter von ASUS gesprochen hab. Der hat felsenfest behauptet, das CIV Extreme erscheint zeitgleich mit dem Formular.
> Tja, das war dann wohl nix.
> 
> Ab diesen Zeitpunkt hat ASUS das Board immer weiter nach hinten geschoben. Mittlerweile ist die Rede von Mitte September. Ich persönlich glaube nicht dran. Außer das das Board den Hydra-Chip bekommt, sind noch nicht viele Infos in Umlauf. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt!
> Anscheinend wissen die ASUS-Mitarbeiter bei uns im Forum auch nichts näheres über den Verbleib des Boards.



Hmmmm....

Wenn ich das zusammen fasse, gibt es zwei mögliche Varianten:


das Extreme kommt tatsächlich Mitte September und mit AM3 - dann kommen der Bulldozer/Zambezi und die Am3+-Boards erst 'n Ende später.
das Extreme kommt später - dafür aber mit AM3+ und zeitgleich mit dem Bulldozer/Zambezi
Mir wäre ja die Dritte Variante lieber, aber die ist auch die unwahrscheinlichste:


Bulldozer/Zambezi und Extreme (auf Am3+) kommen bald!

Das glaube ich aber nun wirklich nicht!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Die dritte wäre mir auch am liebsten. 

Wobei Nr.2 auch nicht schlecht ist. Zum Launch gleich ein Extreme Board von ASUS!


----------



## Clonemaster (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Ich will die erste Möglichkeit !!!

Brauch jetz ein AM3 Board, aber das Crosshair 4 Formula sieht ja fast genau so gut aus..


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Sorry, aber die Erste ist mir nicht wirklich angenehm: ich möchte keine 350€ (Board zzgl. Wasserkühler) ausgeben, und Mitte 2011 dann feststellen, dass ich die (dann) aktuellen CPU's nicht drauf kriege - so viel Geld habe ich nicht!

Du langst mit dem Formula hin - ich möchte mir aber die Option auf SLI oder CF offen halten; deswegen warte ich ja auf das Extreme....


----------



## Sturmtank (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

wer jetzt was aktuelles kauft wird wohl kaum in einem halben jahr wieder aufrüsten, würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Ich würde erstmal sehen ob Bulldozzer wirklich so gut ist. Es kann sein muss aber nicht. Und selbst wenn wird die Steigerung nicht soextreme sein das man davon groß was merkt. Zumindest auserhalb von benchmarks. Und mit einem 955/65 oder einen 1099 steht man auch im einem Jahr noch gut da denke ich.


----------



## Clonemaster (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> wer jetzt was aktuelles kauft wird wohl kaum in einem halben jahr wieder aufrüsten, würd ich mal sagen.



hatte zwei 5770 Hawk @CF, nichtmal 2 monate dann hab ich verkauft
weil ich finde das eine 5870 geiler aussieht. oO

Am liebsten würd ich jetz auch wieder ne Karte aus der 
6000er Reihe haben. Anfang des Jahres hab ich mir ein 
Crosshair III Formula gegönnt, jetzt hol ich mir das 
Crosshair IV und nächstes Jahr anfang (in ca. 5 monaten) steig ich vll.
mal wieder auf Intel um. Wie ich das finanziell mache?

Jedenfalls nicht mit dem nicht vorhanden Geld als 
Azubi sondern das alte Zeug zügig und gut verkaufen, 
mit bisschen drauflegen bekommst du wieder das neue 
und man zahlt den PC sozusagen in Raten ab und bleibt
ständig aktuell, allerdings nimmt die Kettenreaktion auch kein
Ende und man zahlt ständig, muss halt nach 800,- und 
3 Grakas später mal sagen, ok ab jetzt zähl ich als wärs
ein neuer PC ^^

Naja back to Topic, ich glaube fast eher das kein AM3 mehr
kommt - es dauerd etwas länger und ein AM3+ wird erscheinen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> wer jetzt was aktuelles kauft wird wohl kaum in einem halben jahr wieder aufrüsten, würd ich mal sagen.


Richtig - aber was ist in einem Jahr?
Wenn ich jetzt ~230€ für's Extreme _plus _180€ für die (extra angefertigten) Wasserkühler ausgebe, kann - und will - ich mir es nicht leisten, schon Ende 2011/Anfang 2012 wieder 400€ zusätzlich zu den für einen Bulldozer/Zambezi fälligen 300€ (oder wieviel auch immer) auszugeben.

Ist ja ein Grund, warum ich mir keinen Intel einbaue: ich mag's nicht, wie schnell die die Sockel wechseln.

Mein Mainboard sollte möglichst die nächsten beiden CPU-Generationen - also den Bulldozer/Zambezi und dessen Nachfolger - aufnehmen können.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rizzard (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Ich würde mir jetzt in keinem Fall ein AM3 Board kaufen sondern definitiv auf AM3+ warten. Damit ist man für die Zukunft gerüstet. Vor Bulldozer-Release würde ich mir kein Board kaufen, was dann im Endeffekt inkompatibel ist.


----------



## Clonemaster (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir jetzt in keinem Fall ein AM3 Board kaufen sondern definitiv auf AM3+ warten. Damit ist man für die Zukunft gerüstet. Vor Bulldozer-Release würde ich mir kein Board kaufen, was dann im Endeffekt inkompatibel ist.



Kauf mir nur ein neues Crosshair IV Formula weil mein altes mein Kumpel
bekommt und ich dann nur die differenz zahle  Es geht mir auch nur
ums Design


----------



## sp01 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Jetzt auf AM3 um-oder aufrüsten wrürde ich auch nicht mehr. Dagegen eine neue AM3 CPUin einem AM2+ board könnte für manchen noch interesannt sein.
Kann mich noch gut an meinen Letzten Rechenr kauf, vor fast 2Jaheren erinnern, als alle noch meinten, das ein Quad rausgeschmissenes Geld ist.
Ob der kauf der damaligen top CPU eine gute Entscheideung war, oder ob auch ein "kleiner" gereicht hätte, lassen ich mal so stehn.
Ich finde es zwar schade das eine AM3+ CPU nicht abwerdskopatible ist, manchmal ist es einfach besser alte Stricke abzuschneiden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Also irgendwie werde ich aus Bulldozer nicht so richtig schlau. 

Es wurde ja gesagt, dass es ein reeler 8 Kerner sei. Nun liest man aber auch oft etwas von SMT und Modulen. 

Das klingt dann mehr nach 4 virtuellen Kernen und 4 reelen. Sollte AMD etwa SMT so optimiert haben, dass so eine Kombination performanter ist als eine echte 6 Kern CPU (d. h. 6 physisch vorhandene Kerne)?


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Nur im Marketing wird es einen 8Kern BD geben, real ist es ein 4 Modul BD - ein Modul besteht zum großen Teil aus 2 Rechenkernen, einige Einheiten sind jedoch nicht doppelt vorhanden, zudem müssen sich die Modulhälften den L2 Cache teilen - AMD nennt dieses Design CMT, es soll 80% mehrleistung gegenüber einem virtuellen 1/2 Modul erreichen - ein echter 2 Kerner würde in der Theorie 100% mehrleistung erreichen, ein 4Modul BD soll also laut AMD in etwa so schnell sein wie ein virtueller 7,2Kerner mit klassischer Kernarchitektur

SMT unterstützt der BD nicht, ein 4Modul (8Kern) BD kann nur 8Threads bearbeiten und nicht 16 wie es ein 8Kern Sandy Bridge können wird

mfg


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



XE85 schrieb:


> Nur im Marketing wird es einen 8Kern BD geben, real ist es ein 4 Modul BD - ein Modul besteht zum großen Teil aus 2 Rechenkernen, einige Einheiten sind jedoch nicht doppelt vorhanden, zudem müssen sich die Modulhälften den L2 Cache teilen - AMD nennt dieses Design CMT, es soll 80% mehrleistung gegenüber einem virtuellen 1/2 Modul erreichen - ein echter 2 Kerner würde in der Theorie 100% mehrleistung erreichen, ein 4Modul BD soll also laut AMD in etwa so schnell sein wie ein virtueller 7,2Kerner mit klassischer Kernarchitektur
> 
> SMT unterstützt der BD nicht*,* ein 4Modul (8Kern) BD kann nur 8Threads bearbeiten und nicht 16 wie es ein 8Kern Sandy Bridge können wird
> 
> mfg



Achja. Ist ja CMT, nicht SMT. 

Klingt in der Theorie ja ganz interessant, aber ob es dann tatsächlich gegen "gewöhnliche" 6 Kern CPUs oder ein Dual-CPU Setup mit 2x3  bzw. 2x4 CPUs ankommt kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## thysol (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Achja. Ist ja CMT, nicht SMT.
> 
> Klingt in der Theorie ja ganz interessant, aber ob es dann tatsächlich gegen "gewöhnliche" 6 Kern CPUs oder ein Dual-CPU Setup mit 2x3  bzw. 2x4 CPUs ankommt kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht glauben.



Ich glaube nicht weil Intel schafft dass mit SMT auch nicht.


----------



## F-4 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht weil Intel schafft dass mit SMT auch nicht.



naja CMT ist doch etwas anderes , wenn man AMD glauben kann eher SMT 2.0 
Also ich erhoffe mir da schon was ... hehe
mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



F-4 schrieb:


> naja CMT ist doch etwas anderes , wenn man AMD glauben kann eher SMT 2.0



CMT ist auch nicht SMT2.0 - SMT hat, wie der Name schon sagt, mit vituellen Kernen zu tun, der BD wird keine virtuellen Kerne haben

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Na, ich denke mir : woher die Leistung kommt - SMT, CMT oder echte Kerne - ist mir egal.
Hauptsache: ich bekomme die Leistung - und muss nicht ein Schweinegeld bezahlen (wie bei Intel) und habe dann ein System, wo ich für die nächste Generation schon wieder ein neues Mainboard brauche.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schleifer (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

ich hatte ja anfangs echt Hoffnungen in Bulldozer, aber das wird wohl nix. Ein 2 Modul Zambezi wird (denk ich) wohl die gleiche Leistung wie ein realer Quad-Core haben. Eine bessere Pro Takt-Leistung mag ja schön und gut sein, hilft aber nicht, wenn ein Modul nur auf 80% eines Dual-Cores kommt.

Insofern werde ich auf AM3+ warten und mir dann wohl da nen 965BE draufsetzen. Mehr als 4 Kerne bringens momentan eh net.

EDIT: Was hat sich PCGH eig da in der 10/10 gedacht? "Zambezi - [...] - kommt für den Sockel AM3". Normalerweise würd ich mal sagen "Tippfehler", aber die Information ist doch essentiel und nicht bloß irgendeine Randnotiz. So was muss doch auffallen.


----------



## XE85 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> und muss nicht ein Schweinegeld bezahlen (wie bei Intel)



das musst du nicht, der i5-760 zB hat ein TOP P/L verhältnis, mit SB wird es noch besser da die CPUs das gleiche kosten wie aktuelle Modell, aber schneller sein werden



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> wo ich für die nächste Generation schon wieder ein neues Mainboard brauche.



das wird dir auch bei AMD in näherer Zukunft nicht erspart bleiben, Llano kommt einen anderen Sockel als BD, die 2. Generation des BD wird eventuell eine iGPU und DDR4 haben was ein kompatiblität zum AM3+ eher schwirig machen dürfte, auf Mainboardseite kommt PCIe3

mfg


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



XE85 schrieb:


> das musst du nicht, der i5-760 zB hat ein TOP P/L verhältnis, mit SB wird es noch besser da die CPUs das gleiche kosten wie aktuelle Modell, aber schneller sein werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DDR4 soll aller voraussicht nach erst 2015 kommen. Bis dahin ist die 2. BD Generation sicherlich schon längst wieder veraltet.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Hi!

Sorry, aber was soll ich mit 'ne Sockel 1156?
Da kriege ich ja noch nicht mal 'nen 6-Kerner für - sonst hätte ich mir den letztes Jahr angeschafft!

PCI-E 3 sollte ja schon längst da sein...

Ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich für den AM3+ auch noch 8-Kerner bekomme - also eine gewisse Kompatibilität zwischen AM4 und AM3+ - (wie zwischen AM3 und AM2+) erhalten bleibt.

Ich kann es mir nämlich nicht leisten, alle 1-2 Jahre 400€ für ein neues Mainboard (mit Wasserkühlern) auszugeben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sp01 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

@Schienenbruch, das geht nicht nur dier so. Ich hab aber die Befürchtung das der Zug abgefahren sein wird.
Wobei ich mich immer noch frage warum ich inzwischen einen Sechskerner für Games braucht


----------



## XE85 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was soll ich mit 'ne Sockel 1156?
> Da kriege ich ja noch nicht mal 'nen 6-Kerner für - sonst hätte ich mir den letztes Jahr angeschafft!



ja und? - die 4Kerner des Sockel 1156 sind im Mittel genauso schnell wie die AMD 6Kerner - 6Kerne alleine sind nicht alles, und die Leistung einer CPU hängt nicht alleine von der Kernzahl ab

mfg


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



XE85 schrieb:


> ja und? - die 4Kerner des Sockel 1156 sind im Mittel genauso schnell wie die AMD 6Kerner - 6Kerne alleine sind nicht alles, und die Leistung einer CPU hängt nicht alleine von der Kernzahl ab
> 
> mfg



Es hängt aber auch von der Skalierbarkeit der Software ab. 

Wenn man Software verwendet, welche 6 Kerne voll ausnutzen kann, kommt man mit einem 6 Kerner besser als mit einem 4 Kerner ähnlicher Leistungsklasse.


----------



## XE85 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Es hängt aber auch von der Skalierbarkeit der Software ab.



darum habe ich ja geschrieben im Mittel, der Punkt ist einfach das man rein aufgrund der Kernzahl nicht auf die Leistung der CPU schließen kann, folglich ein 6 Kerner nicht automatsich schneller ist als ein 4 Kerner

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



			
				AMDFan2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Software verwendet, welche 6 Kerne voll ausnutzen kann, kommt man mit einem 6 Kerner besser als mit einem 4 Kerner ähnlicher Leistungsklasse.


Du unterschlägt die Leistung pro Takt. Hier ist ein i5-760 dem gleichteuren 1055T deutlich voraus, eine Anwendung muss schon exzessive von sechs Kernen profitieren, damit der 1055T vorne liegt. Und Spiele wie Ruse [+20 von vier auf sechs Kerne!] sehen oder den i5-760 ohnehin in Front, da helfen auch die sechs Kerne nicht.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*

Ruse ist aber auch auf intel CPU´s ausgelegt


----------



## XE85 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:auslieferung erster Testsample offenbar in Q4 2010*

im 4. Quartal sollen die ersten Testsample des BD verschickt werden, die Wahscheinlichkeit ist aber sehr hoch das es sich dabei um Server modelle handelt die auf den Entsprechenden Sockel C32/C34 Platinen laufen.

Ob man aus den Tests, sofern diese überhaupt veröffentlich werden, rückschlüsse auf die Leistung des Desktopmodells Zambezi ziehen kann wird sich zeigen. 


AMD has Buldozer CPU prototypes in house - Processors - Fudzilla

mfg


----------



## Jan565 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:auslieferung erster Testsample offenbar in Q4 2010*

Welche Info ich noch sehr interessant finde ist, ob die alten 955BE und der gleichen auf den neuen Boards AM3+ laufen werden. Wenn das der Fall ist, werde ich wohl umsteigen!


----------



## XE85 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:auslieferung erster Testsample offenbar in Q4 2010*

laut AMD sollen AM3 CPU auf AM3+ Mainboards laufen

mfg


----------



## F-4 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: AMD hat inkompatibilität des Bulldozer zum AM3 bestätigt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du unterschlägt die Leistung pro Takt. Hier ist ein i5-760 dem gleichteuren 1055T deutlich voraus, eine Anwendung muss schon exzessive von sechs Kernen profitieren, damit der 1055T vorne liegt. Und Spiele wie Ruse [+20 von vier auf sechs Kerne!] sehen oder den i5-760 ohnehin in Front, da helfen auch die sechs Kerne nicht.


Laut Neue AMD-CPUs im Kurztest: Phenom II X6 1075T, X4 970 BE, X3 740 BE, X2 560 BE und Athlon II X4 645 - cpu, amd, phenom ii ist dem aber nicht so ...
Auch ein 965 Be ist da mit weniger als 1% hinter dem 760 ! und kostet immer noch doch mindestens einen guten Cooler weniger 

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:auslieferung erster Testsample offenbar in Q4 2010*

Der Parcours ist nicht mehr der frischeste, viele der Spiele laufen bereits ins Grafiklimit, was die CPUs enger aufeinander schiebt.


----------



## XE85 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:auslieferung erster Testsample offenbar in Q4 2010*



Hier geht es um BD und nicht um die übliche Diskussion ob jetzt ein i5/7 oder Phenom besser zum spielen ist

mfg


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD mit insgesammt 16MB Cache?*

BD soll insgesammt bis zu 16MB Cache haben, wobei 8MB auf den L3 gehn.

Das ist zwar eine deutliche Steigerung gegenüber jetztigen AMD CPUs, aber trotzdem nicht wirklich weltbewegend. 8MB L3 wird auch der i7-2600 haben, der nur ein Mittelklassemodell der SB CPUs darstellt, die TOpmodelle werden bis zu 20MB haben.

der große L2 Cache von 2MB pro Modul lässt auch darauf schließen das es auch Modelle ohne L3 geben könnte

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD mit insgesammt 16MB Cache?*

ja könnte, könnte aber auch nicht. 

Wird sich sicher darüber entscheiden, wie hoch die Anzahl der CPU´s sind, bei denen nur der L3 nicht funktioniert, der Rest aber schon.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD mit insgesammt 16MB Cache?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ja könnte, könnte aber auch nicht.



ja, nix genaues weiß man nicht - aber irgendwelche abgespeckten Modelle muss es wohl geben, sonst würde es wohl eine Lück zwischen Llano und BD geben

mfg


----------



## XE85 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

So, es gibt wider mal was neues, BD startet in Q2 2011, also früher als angenommen. Ausserdem wird es neben 4 Modul auch 2 und 3 Modul BD geben, man wahr eher davon ausgegangen das es zum start nur die 4 Modul Modelle geben. Zudem wird nun erstmal der 990X der gegener des 4Modul BD und nicht der SB-E, es sei denn intel legt jetzt den Start der SB-E Modelle vor auf Q2.

mfg


----------



## naral (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

Ich glaub nicht das AMD so schnell startet. Und wenn doch dann ist die CPU nicht gleich verfügbar das es für alle reicht.


----------



## XE85 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

Q2 2011 ist eine offizielle aussage von AMD

mfg


----------



## naral (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

Naja eine Aussage eben....

Und in der Realität wird es wieder anders aussehen das das Teil nicht lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## XE85 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

Das glaube ich nicht, denn damit ist AMD schon einmal ordentlich gegen die Wand gefahren als man den Phenom I für einen bestimmten Termin angekündigt hat und diesen dann nicht halten konnte was eine verschiebung von 6 Monaten zur Folge hatte. Ich denke also nicht das AMD diesen Fehler nochmal macht, daher bin ich mir sicher das AMD diesen Termin nicht ganannt hätte wenn man ihn nicht zu 99,9% halten kann.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

Ja da muss ich dir zustimmen.

Btw XE85 du bist doch immer so auf Zack. mit Q2 2011 ist doch sicher das Geschäftsjahr und nicht Kalenderjahr gemeint. Von wann bis wann geht denn das bei AMD?

Je früher AMD den Bulldozer bringt umso besser. Eigentlich langt mein E8400@4GHz noch, aber der Speicher macht teils etwas spiränzchen mit Bluescreens und auch sonst bin ich irgendwie so langsam echt an nem Punkt wo ich sag, ja etwas mehr Leistung wäre so langsam wirklich angebracht.


----------



## XE85 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

nein, ich glaube bei Produktvorstellungen ist immer das Kalenderquartal gemeint

mfg


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

Meiner Meinung nach werden die 4 Moduler so im Bereich des 990x sein bis dann die SB-E kommen und BD von der Spitze stupsen.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD startet in Q2 2011 mit 2-4 Modulen*

Das Jahr 2011 wird ja jetzt echt spannend. 
Dachte ja zu erst ich warte auf Sandy bzw Ivy nur nach den News was man so liest, bin ich von einem schönen 8-Kern Cpu von AMD echt nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: neue, inoffizielle Roadmap aufgetaucht*

im Ati-Forum ist eine neue, *inoffizielle* Roadmap aufgetaucht. Diese sieht einen BD Start für das frühe 2 Quartal vor, die kleineren Modelle scheinen etwas später gelauncht zu werden. - wie gesagt alles inoffiziell, also nicht zu ernst nehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: neue, inoffizielle Roadmap aufgetaucht*

Würde ja nur das bestätigen was in den letzten zwei Wochen durch das Netz geflogen ist. Find es spitze


----------



## sp01 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: neue, inoffizielle Roadmap aufgetaucht*

Klasse das die neuen AMD's auch nen Turbo haben sollen. War mir da jetzt nicht mehr ganz so sicher, wobei ist schon bekannt ob er sie selbe Auswirkung wie bei Intel haben wird?


----------



## XE85 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: neue, inoffizielle Roadmap aufgetaucht*

genaues ist meines Wissens nicht bekannt, aber es ist anzunehmen das sich AMD hier intel annähert und eine deutlich feinere Abstufung verbaut. Soweit wie intel beim SB, also das die CPU in den ersten 25sec extrem hoch taktet, geht man aber glaube ich nicht.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

heute sind neue Infos aufgetaucht laut denen BD wohl bis zu 3,5GHz Kerntakt und +500MHz (oder sogar mehr) mit dem Turbo erreicht. Der Cache taktet allerdings nur mit max. 2,4GHz (SB mit Kerntakt) was wohl hilft den CPU Takt höher anzusetzten und die TDP trotzdem einzuhalten.

AMDs Bulldozer: Über 3,5 GHz inklusive 500 MHz per Turbocore, L3-Cache mit über 2,4 GHz? - amd, bulldozer

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Wobei ich mit der Aussage vorsichtig wäre das der Turbo bei den 3,5GHz inkl. ist, denn aus dem Dokument ist es nicht klar ersichtlich auch wenn es an zu nehmen ist.


----------



## thysol (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Wenn die CPUs wirklich so gut hoch takten koennen koennte mann doch verschmerzen (falls die Geruechte stimmen) dass Bulldozer eine schwache IPC hat.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

@thysol Hast du dir mal die SBs angeschaut? Da gehen 5GHz mit LuKü!


----------



## boxleitnerb (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was für einen Sinn es macht, eine AM3 CPU auf dem Bulldozer-Sockel AM3+ zu betreiben?

Wer baut schon den ganzen Rechner auseinander und ein neues Board ein für...nun, nichts?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Dass man erstmal das Board kaufen kann und dann wenn man wieder genug Kohle hat die CPU


----------



## thysol (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @thysol Hast du dir mal die SBs angeschaut? Da gehen 5GHz mit LuKü!



Jo, die haben aber nur 4 Kerne. Ich moechte lieber auf einen 8 Kerner umsteigen und die 8 Kern Sandys werden bestimmt nicht billig. Daher warte ich auf 8 Kern AMD Bulldozer CPUs.



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was für einen Sinn es macht, eine AM3 CPU auf dem Bulldozer-Sockel AM3+ zu betreiben?
> 
> Wer baut schon den ganzen Rechner auseinander und ein neues Board ein für...nun, nichts?



Da muss ich dir recht geben. Nur das Mainboard wechseln ist meistens unnoetig.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Ok da muss ich dir recht geben, aber ich hab gespart


----------



## boxleitnerb (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dass man erstmal das Board kaufen kann und dann wenn man wieder genug Kohle hat die CPU



Und für Null Mehrwert auf Guthabenzinsen verzichten bzw. 2x umbauen müssen? Äh, kapier ich net 
Außerdem hat doch jeder genug Kohle für beides parat. Ich mein, Hardware ist ja nicht das Wichtigste - für den Notfall hat man sicher was auf der hohen Kante.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Wie du vllt. schon gemerkt hast wird AMD meißtens von "Budgetkäufern" gekauft von denen viele eben nicht so viel Kohle haben...
mfg


----------



## thysol (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wie du vllt. schon gemerkt hast wird AMD meißtens von "Budgetkäufern" gekauft von denen viele eben nicht so viel Kohle haben...
> mfg



Es ist aber billiger AM3+ Board und CPU gleichzeitig als getrennt zu kaufen. Wenn mann so lange wartet bis mann sich auch die AM3+ CPU leisten kann ist das AM3+ Mainboard wohl kaum teurer geworden, wahrscheinlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Ja ich kann dir auch nicht erklären was in den Köpfen der AMD Fanboys vorgeht die dieses Feature nutzen 
mfg
Ich denke jetzt is genung OT oder


----------



## boxleitnerb (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Ja, das weiß ich. Dennoch ist mir nicht klar, wo der Vorteil sein soll. Gut, haben die das Board halt schon. Das ist gebundenes Geld, das "nutzlos" im Rechner eingebaut ist - das neue Board alleine bringt ja erstmal keinen Mehrwert. Und man muss zweimal umbauen. Meist kann man den Kühler nicht montieren ohne das Board ganz auszubauen. Im Endeffekt hat man also nur mehr Arbeit und verliert Zinsen (ja, 0.001 Cent, aber es geht ums Prinzip ).


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Wenn du die Backplate einmal verbaut hast, musst du auch beim CPU wechsel das Board nicht ausbauen ^^
mfg


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Es gibt schon einen Sinnvollen Einsatz. Eben für Leute die noch einen 7x0 Chip haben, oder gar ein AM2 Board und nun auf DD3 umsatteln wollen.


----------



## boxleitnerb (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Und was genau ist daran sinnvoll, anstatt zu warten und sich alles auf einmal zu kaufen, wenn man es wirklich braucht? Was hat man konkret davon, statt DDR2 DDR3 im Rechner stecken zu haben oder einen 8xx bzw. 9xx Chipsatz statt 7xx? Sorry - es macht einfach keinen Sinn so herum. Wenn AM3+ CPUs auf AM3 Sockeln laufen würden, dann ja, aber so?


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Sata 3? ist doch meines Wissens nach beim 7xx Chipsatz nicht dabei, genauso wie USB 3.

Gibt ja auch Leute mit großem X4 oder gar X6 aufm AM2 board. Für die würd sichs sicher lohnen, vorallem wenn ne zweite GraKa dazu soll. 

Für die Leute wärs ja absolut ok noch die alte CPU ne weile weiter zu verwenden, bis mehr Bulldozer CPUs aufm Markt sind, oder eventuell gar die zweite Version vom Bully


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was für einen Sinn es macht, eine AM3 CPU auf dem Bulldozer-Sockel AM3+ zu betreiben?


 
Wenn du noch ein AM2+ Brett hast und schon mal die neuen Features der AM3+ Bretter haben willst, aber noch wartest auf die schnelleren Bulldozer oder dass die Preise für die Modelle sinken (denk daran, was der 1090T anfangs gekostet hat und was er jetzt kostet).
Man kann eine Menge Geld sparen, wenn man nicht sofort die neue CPU kauft, sondern erst warten, bis sie günstiger wird oder das Modell verfügbar ist, was man haben will.
Denn ein Phenom 2 ist ja auch noch nächstes Jahr stark genug für alles.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sata 3? ist doch meines Wissens nach beim 7xx Chipsatz nicht dabei, genauso wie USB 3.


 
Na klar ist es dabei, per Zusatzcontroller, wie auch beim 1156/1366 auch.
Das Gigabyte zum Beispiel. KLICK


----------



## Wenzman (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Ich hatte jetzt nicht die Nerven alle 50 Seiten durchzulesen, aber wann kommt die CPU denn in etwa auf den Markt ?


----------



## XE85 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ....oder eventuell gar die zweite Version vom Bully



die Frage ist ob die dann auf dem AM3+ läuft - die 2. Version soll ja schon eine GPU haben - der Sockel AM3+ hat aber keine entsprechenden Pins.



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt nicht die Nerven alle 50 Seiten durchzulesen, aber wann kommt die CPU denn in etwa auf den Markt ?



Q2 2011

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

... und ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Darf man erfahren wieso?
mfg


----------



## sp01 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Bin jetzt echt ewas  ob es der Bulldozer oder Sany Brich werden soll. 
Das Board und RAM müssten in jedem Fall gewechselt werden.
AMD dürfte Erfahrungsgemähs etwas günstiger sein, wobei ich mit meinem Phenom auch etwas auch die Nase gefallen bin. Vor allem beim OC waren die Phenom I echt nicht so pralle.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Bis BD kommt, gehen noch ein paar Monate ins Land. SB gibt's im Januar und die bieten extrem viel Leistung für ihren Preis und sind sparsam. Ich werde SB für 1155 aber überspringen und auf BD und die SBe mit acht Kernen warten.


----------



## sp01 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Verstehe ich so schlecht ist dein System jetzt auch nicht. Meins ist ja schon fast Museumsreif


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Der Bessere ist des Guten Feind  Und SB ist halt besser als Lynnfield.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bis BD kommt, gehen noch ein paar Monate ins Land. SB gibt's im Januar und die bieten extrem viel Leistung für ihren Preis und sind sparsam. Ich werde SB für 1155 aber überspringen und auf BD und die SBe mit acht Kernen warten.


Marc du aber als "Budgtkäufer" (i5, GTX 460 - Beides Mid Range) kaufst dir doch keinen Okta Core oder? Schließlich werden die zum Start High End sein (Wie damals die/der erste/n Quadcore/s) und zumindest bei Intel relativ sicher eine Extreme Edition sein was auf einen Preis von 1000$ entspräche, bei AMD wird es ja wieder irgendwo zwischen den 1000$ von Intel und den 300$ der Hexas liegen, also tippe ich mal (bei guter Leistung) auf 500$.
mfg
[Spekulationsmode off]


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Ich und Budget? Das ist eine Ausnahme *lach* Den i5 habe ich äußerst günstig zu Vista-Zeiten geschossen, da war SMT noch kontraproduktiv und SMT-Parking von Win7 (mir) nicht bekannt. Und erst seit den letzten Monaten gibt's ein paar Spiele die von 4C/8T profitieren. Die GTX 460 war auch so ein Glücksfall, derzeit steckt aber eine GTX 580 drin - fehlt nur noch die passende Kühlung, das mache ich dann im Januar. Habe auch damals für meine 8800 Ultra über 700€ gezahlt und um die 400€ für die GTX 280 oder die X1900 XT/512 ... und ich hatte mal einen Athlon 64 FX 

Nein, wenn Bulldozer auch nur Ansatzweise rockt und sparsam ist, dann kommt ein Quad-Modul mit 8 INT-Cores in den Rechner. SBe ist sicher ein Monster, aber mich reizt von dem, was ich bisher weiß, ein BD irgendwie mehr - mit OC ist der sicher eh schnell genug, egal ob er bei gleichem Takt mithalten kann oder nicht. Zudem bieten die Boards USB 3.0 und genügend Lanes, das nehme ich dann doch gerne mit.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Ok gut 
Hab nur gedacht GTX 460 + i5 750 = Budgetkäufer 
Aber wieso reizt dich Bulldozer mehr? Sandy Bridge schafft mit LuKü sau hohe Taktraten, bietet "richtige Oktas" (Ja ich erinnere mich auch an AMD mit den "richtigen Quads") und dazu noch eine
Super IPC.
Sagmal nimmst du die ganzen geilen Sachen (GTX 580 und co.) immer von der Radaktion mit?
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Die GTX 580 ist momentan testweise drin (also ja), da ich schauen wollte, ob der mein passives X-Series die Karte samt dem übertakteten i5 schultert - es tut es. Ich kenne die (fette) IPC und das OC-Potenzial sowie den Stromverbrauch der Quadcore-SB-CPUs, und die sind schon verdammt gut. Aber SB ist halt irgendwie nichts wirklich neues, es ist ein umgebauter Nehalem und der basiert in vielen Teilen auf dem Core.

Der BD mit seinen Modulen ist im Vergleich dazu was richtig frisches, seit dem Athlon hat AMD hier wieder was in der Pipeline, was voll einschlagen könnte. Mich reizt einfach das neue und vor allem mag ich die großen Caches *lach* [ok, SBe hat alleine 20M LLC ] ich warte nun einfach mal, BD kommt ja vor SBe und dann lässt sich vermutlich abschätzen, wie sich die beiden Octacores schlagen. Ich möchte zumindest nicht (mehr) von einem Quadcore auf einen Quadcore aufrüsten, vom Kentsfield auf Lynnfield war ein ziemlich großer Sprung, aber von Lynnfield auf SB ist das nicht der Fall. Mein 3,6-GHz-i5 kann zumindest mit dem i5-2500 noch halbwegs mithalten und damit habe ich genug Performance.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Na dann 
Wir weden ja sehen was die beiden können (Du wahrscheinlich früher )


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Von AMD gibts jetzt eine neue Zeitplan Folie - demnach soll die Produktion von Zambezi im Feb 2011(für die ersten Modelle zur Markteinführung) starten und im April schon wieder beendet sein. Im Mai sollen die CPUs bereits auf den Markt kommen. Was auffällt ist das der Produktionszeitraum mit einem Monat extrem gering ist. intel beispielsweise produziert SB seit fast 5 Monaten. Sollte das also stimmen ist es eine sehr optimistische Einschätzung die sehr leicht zu Verzögerungen oder einem Paperlounch führen könnte. AMD möchte wohl auch unbedingt vor dem SB-E am Markt sein, da der Mitte 2011 kommen soll könnte das den knappen Zeitplan erklären.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Wa1lock, die IPC ist doch eigentlich Jacke wie Hose.

Hauptsache man bekommt hinten genug Leistung raus wenn man alles einsetzt, und wenn man alte/schlecht programmierte Games hat, die nur 1 oder 2 Kerne nutzen, die noch vernünftig laufen. Wenn das alles passt dann ist mir wurscht ob das über ne hohe IPC, mehr Takt oder whot ever geht.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Tya in einem Hardwareforum sollte es andersherum sein, da sollte es dich saumäßig interressieren weswegen das so ist


----------



## F-4 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

kann ich auch sehr Gut Nachvollziehen , mich reizt die neue Architektur des BD auch.
Nur stelle ich mir auch die Frage ob sich ein Umstieg Wirklich lohnt , da mir mein Phenom 2 noch gut Reicht und nun doch ein neues Mobo her muss ...
Auf dem AM3 waere die Entscheidung wohl leichter gefallen 
Ansonsten Erhoffe ich mir mit dem BD etwas anderes als eine bessere IPC , ich Hoffe das der Modul Aufbau bei Spielen und Software die keine 6 oder 8 Kerne nuzt mehr Leistung Erreicht .
Vielleicht Erhoffe ich mir da auch zu viel , aber ich denke das ist es auf was AMD mit der neuen Architektur hinaus wollte ...

mfg f-4


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Wieso sollte er mehr Leistung erreichen, wenn die Kerne nicht genutzt werden?
Eher weniger da ein Modul nur etwa 80% eines "richtigen" Zweikerners erreicht...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wa1lock, die IPC ist doch eigentlich Jacke wie Hose.


Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ein Phenom II X4 und ein Lynnfield lassen sich beide grob auf etwas über 4,0 GHz übertakten. Der Lynnfield ist mit 2,8 GHz aber schon so schnell wie ein Phenom II X4 mit 3,4 GHz. Ergo kann ich aus einem Lynnfield bei rund 4,0 GHz viel mehr rausholen, da die IPC und die prozentuale Taktsteigerung höher ist. SB ist hier noch viel krasser: Die steigen zwar bei etwas über 3,0 GHz ein, bietet aber pro Takt noch mal +15% auf einen Lynnfield und gehen per Luft easy auf um die 5,0 GHz und sind dennoch keine Stromfresser. Und das zu konkurrenzfähigen Preisen von um/unter 200€ - da hat AMD ab Januar mal überhaupt nichts mehr zu lachen. Eine höhere IPC erlaubt zudem geringere Taktraten und damit idR weniger Spannung und ergo meist ein sparsameres Design.

*@ F-4*

Eine höhere IPC und mehr Takt als ein Deneb/Thuban wird BD haben - die Frage ist nur, wie viel. Intel ist mit SB pro Takt in Spielen im Mittel grob 40% voraus, in Anwendungen allerdings deutlich weniger (AES mal außen vor).



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er mehr Leistung erreichen, wenn die Kerne nicht genutzt werden?
> Eher weniger da ein Modul nur etwa 80% eines "richtigen" Zweikerners erreicht...


Vorsicht: Wenn zB eine App nur einen Kern nutzt, kriegt sie alle Ressourcen eines Moduls = 100%. Wenn eine App max. zwei Kerne nutzt, werden zwei Module herangezogen = 100% (und nicht die zwei Int-Cores eines Moduls!)


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Marc stehen eure Benchmark (xD) Ergebnisse (40%) nicht noch unter der NDA?
mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ein Phenom II X4 und ein Lynnfield lassen sich beide grob auf etwas über 4,0 GHz übertakten. Der Lynnfield ist mit 2,8 GHz aber schon so schnell wie ein Phenom II X4 mit 3,4 GHz. Ergo kann ich aus einem Lynnfield bei rund 4,0 GHz viel mehr rausholen, da die IPC und die prozentuale Taktsteigerung höher ist. SB ist hier noch viel krasser: Die steigen zwar bei etwas über 3,0 GHz ein, bietet aber pro Takt noch mal +15% auf einen Lynnfield und gehen per Luft easy auf um die 5,0 GHz und sind dennoch keine Stromfresser. Und das zu konkurrenzfähigen Preisen von um/unter 200€ - da hat AMD ab Januar mal überhaupt nichts mehr zu lachen. Eine höhere IPC erlaubt zudem geringere Taktraten und damit idR weniger Spannung und ergo meist ein sparsameres Design.



Das ist mir auch klar Marc, aber eigentlich übertackten die wenigsten Leute ihren PC. Faktisch wohl nur Leute die sich in so Foren wie diesem rumtreiben, und das sind die wenigsten. Dennoch ist klar das gleiche Leistung bei weniger Takt oft besser ist wegen dem höheren OC Potenzial 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Tya in einem Hardwareforum sollte es andersherum  sein, da sollte es dich saumäßig interressieren weswegen das so  ist


und @Marc: Ich ich interessiere mich auch für die Hardware  War wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Klar bin ich absolut daran begeistert zu verstehen warum X etwas schneller kann als Y dann abe rin Situation Z doch wieder langsamer ist etc. 

Ich wollte eher zum Ausdruck bringen, das es mir egal ist, ob Intel nun sowas wie HT/SMT whot ever um die Auslastung ihrer Kerne zu erhöhen und damit mehr Leistung schafft, oder aber ob AMD sich gewisse Teilt etc.

Jede Technik kann so geil sein wie sie will, wenn se nix bringt dann ist se halt nicht zu gebrauchen. Wenn se aber von der Idee her scheise ist, am Ende aber gute Performance zeigt, dann immer her damit.

So isses auch mit den IPC. Man kann da viel drehen durch mehr oder weniger Pipelinestufen, mehr Logik hier, oder weniger Logik dort. Da spielen so viele Sachen immer mit rein, wie hab ich nen Interrupt, was muss ich machen wenn einer kommt, wie bearbeite ich einen komplexen C++ Befehl? Kann ich da eventuell manche Sachen in eine Instruktion zusammenfassen?

Von den ganzen Sachen wie: Wie sorge ich für Cachekohärenz, die bind ich den Ram an, was passiert wenn ich nen Kern schlafengelegt hab und nun wieder aufwecken will?

Wie ist die FP Leistung? Wie lange dauert ein Interrupt? Wie wird mit Cachemisses und Seitenfehlern umgegangen.

Alles Faktoren die teils Extrem die Leistungsfähigkeit einer CPU/System beeinflussen. Ganz überblicken wirste das aber als normaler User nicht können, weil einfach viel zu viele Faktoren mit reinspielen, und es auch viel zu aufwendig ist manche Sachen herauszubekommen.

Da bleibt halt eben oft nur der Blick aufs Endergebnis unter unterschiedlichen Anforderungen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Marc stehen eure Benchmark (xD) Ergebnisse (40%) nicht noch unter der NDA?mfg


Veröffentliche ich Ergebnisse? Nein 

*@ Skysnake*


> Da bleibt halt eben oft nur der Blick aufs Endergebnis unter unterschiedlichen Anforderungen.


Und genau das interessiert wohl auch die meisten. Die haben x Euro zur Verfügung und wollen hierfür das beste Paket, welches sich normalerweise in Leistung, Features, Aufrüstbarkeit und Stromverbrauch aufteilt. Teils noch OC dazu.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD offenbar mit 3,5GHz und 500MHz Turbo*

Jup genau seh ich das auch.

Was halt die IPC Leistung bei BD betrifft, so war irgendwo mal zu lesen auf einer Folie, das x% aller Befehle (C/C++ wohl) mit einer Instruction abgearbeitet werden können. 

Keine Ahnung wie das bei Intel aussieht, aber normal ist es ja so, das man für fast jeden Befehl aus einer Hochsprache mehrere Assembler-Befehle brauch. Daher bleibt da wohl noch etwas raum für Spekulationen, ob BD trotz geringerer IPC Leistung am Ende doch mehr leistet als gedacht, weil einfach manche Instructionen mehr machen als eine bei Intel.


----------



## XE85 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

so es gibt wieder mal was neues:

AMD möchte sein Namenskonzept mit erscheinen des BD komplett ändern. Die BD CPUs "Zambezi" sollen "Vision" heißen. Die 2 und 3 Modul Modelle sollen "Vison Ultimate FX" heißen, das Topmodell mit 4 Modulen bekommt, ähnlich wie beim Athlon64-FX, einen eigenen Namen: "Vision Black FX". Ob das Topmodell dann auch den entsprechend hohen Preis (der Athlon64FX kostete 1000$) hat und wie die weitere unterscheidung der Modelle (Cachegröße, Taktraten) erfolgt ist unklar.

Quelle: AMD: Rückkehr der ?FX?-CPUs mit ?Bulldozer?? - 31.12.2010 - ComputerBase

mfg


----------



## F-4 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Naja FX war ja "nur" das Pendant zu Intel Xeon , also das immer schnellste CPU Modell was man gerade im Laden Kaufen konnte ...
Hinten herum waren es ja trotzdem noch Athlon 64 CPUs , von daher ...
Ansonsten sollten die mal ein paar eu ins Werbung Stecken oder wenigstens wie Intel Werbung Subventionieren, wie Intel mit ihrem scheiss jingle bei jeder MM Werbung etc. 
Ich glaube nicht das Marken Aufraeumen dem DAU Kunden es leichter macht ein AMD System zu kaufen und ich als Wissender Kaufer komme mir da doch etwas verarscht Vor wenn ich ehrlich bin ...
Oder wem geht es nicht so? ich will schon noch meine Chipset Gen. benennen koennen und habe auch nichts gegen einen PIII AIII SIII wenn es denn sein muss  

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Xeon ist Intels Server-Variante, FX war bei AMD das Gegengenstück zu den Extreme Editions ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Jop, selbst im Preis haben sie sich nichts geschenkt. 

Aber bevor AMD die FX wieder ausgräbt, müssen sie erst mal Beweisen, dass es CPUs gbt, die diese Bezeichnung auch verdienen.


----------



## AeroX (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*



> Aber bevor AMD die FX wieder ausgräbt, müssen sie erst mal Beweisen, dass es CPUs gbt, die diese Bezeichnung auch verdienen.



Genauso seh ich das auch.
mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, selbst im Preis haben sie sich nichts geschenkt.
> 
> Aber bevor AMD die FX wieder ausgräbt, müssen sie erst mal Beweisen, dass es CPUs gbt, die diese Bezeichnung auch verdienen.


Solche Worte von dir


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Wieso, was ist an den Worten falsch?


----------



## F-4 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Xeon ist Intels Server-Variante, FX war bei AMD das Gegengenstück zu den Extreme Editions ...



Naja so richtig vergleichen kann man das wohl nicht , aber trotzdem eben immer die Top CPU die bei erscheinen eines neuen wieder vom Markt verschwindet und direkt abgeloest wird vom neuen Top Modell ...
Das ist bei denn Xeons ja auch so , die basieren ja auch auf dem aktuellen Intel Top Modell und sollen den Kunden ja auch vermitteln jeweils die beste CPU zu dem Zeitpunkt zu haben .
 Wobei Xeons auch die Workstation Variante ist und nicht nur Server wie Opteron bei AMD , zugegeben schlecht zu vergleichen wobei ich XE trotzdem eher mit BE vergleichen wuerde 
Ob man dafuer aber unbedingt die schnellste CPU am Desktop Markt am Start haben muss ?  
Wenn ja und AMD da mehr weiss waer ja geil *zwinker* 

mfg F-4


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

@F-4 Sorry aber das ist Stuß, wieso sollte ein Xeon (jeglicher Xeon) auf dem aktuellen Top Modell (i7 980X) basieren? Und ein BE entspricht eher einem K als einem XE, die XEs sind immer noch die Konkurrenten von den FX CPUs...
Deine Aussage soll also heißen dass jeder Xeon auf dem Top Modell basiert? Und es gibt keine (aktuellen) Quad Core und Dual Core Xeons?
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

*@ F-4*

Es gibt Xeons, die auf zwei, vier und sechs Kernen basieren - und nicht nur Gulftonws


----------



## F-4 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Hmm Gut Stimmt, halb Wahr ausgedrueckt, die Xeons Basieren jeweils auf denn aktuellen jeweils schnellsten Desktop Varianten ...
Extreme Edition war bei Intel eingefuehrt worden um P4 die HT hatten von denn D abzuheben .
ie BE Stand am Anfang auch nur fuer Hohe Leistung, der damals noch halbwegs Konkurenz faehigen Athlon 64X2 der Pre C2D Zeit und nicht fuer einen Offen Multi !
Kann man wohl alles nicht Vergleichen ...
Erst kam Intels Xeon Darauf dann AMDs FX und Opteron Dann Intels XE und darauf AMD BE ... grenzen fliesend und Bedeutung eigentlich auch 

mfg F-4

PS: ich Koennte ohne FX leben , wie gesagt ich weiss nicht was sich AMD davon verspricht !?


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*



F-4 schrieb:


> Extreme Edition war bei Intel eingefuehrt worden um P4 die HT hatten von denn D abzuheben .



Das stimmt absolut nicht, die P4s die HT hatten hießen einfach P4 HT. Der "D" war der Pentium D mit 2 Kernen und kam erst viel später. Die erste Extreme Edition hatte als besonderheit L3 Cache und war mit 3,2GHz getaktet. Damit war sie leistungsmößig dem FX fast ebenbürtig.

mfg


----------



## F-4 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut nicht, die P4s die HT hatten hießen einfach P4 HT. Der "D" war der Pentium D mit 2 Kernen und kam erst viel später. Die erste Extreme Edition hatte als besonderheit L3 Cache und war mit 3,2GHz getaktet. Damit war sie leistungsmößig dem FX fast ebenbürtig.
> 
> mfg



Stimmt war noch nicht der P4, hab bei Wiki nach gelesen es war der Pentium D , da kam aber das erste Mal eben das "Extreme Edition" Vor ...

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Du liegst falsch. 

Es gab die *Pentium 4 Extreme Edition* auf Gallatin-Basis mit L3-Cache (an den Xeon angelehnt) und bis zu 3,46 GHz und einem Kern schon seit 2003; hinzu kommt ein 3,73-GHz-Prescott ohne L3. Erst 2005 kam der *Pentium Extreme Edition* (ohne die 4!) und das war ein Pentium D mit freiem Multi. Steht alles bei Intel auf der Page, alternativ das englische Wikipedia.


----------



## STSLeon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

@ Marc: Wie wurde den der Pentium 4 Extreme Edition mit 346 GHz gekühlt?  Der muss ja mehr Abwärme verursacht haben als jedes AKW 

BTT: Einen FX fände ich geil. Dann muss allerdings die Leistung dazu passen, wie Quanti schon gesagt hat. Wenn AMD allerdings wieder einen richtigen FX im Programm hat, dann müssen wir uns wohl leider von den Black Editions fürs kleine Geld verabschieden.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Frage an alle SB und BD Experten BD hat ja nur oder unterstützt nur 1866mhz Speicher und SB biszu 2000+(weiß jetzt net genau die Zahl) sind bei BD damit nur die Mainstreamprodukte gemeint oder gleich das ganze Sortiment. (Wär ja ehr schlecht wenn Intel schon beim Speicher so vorlegt)


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Rückkehr der "FX" CPUs mit Bulldozer?*

Offizielle Unterstützung <= das was du auf deiner Kiste real zum laufen bekommst.

Bei den 775er Boards ist ja auch nur 1066er Ram wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab offiziell, trotzdem rennen die VIEL schneller.


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

auf der CES zeigte MSI ein schon sehr final wirkendes AM3+ Mainboard:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## STSLeon (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Hoffentlich ist die Farbgebung noch nicht final, dieses Türkis an den Kühlkörpern sieht schlimm aus. 

Mal nebenbei: Vielen Dank an dich XE85 für die Sammelthreads zu SB und BD und die vorbildliche Pflege und die Updates!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Kann mich da nur anschließen...
Super, wie du dich da reinhängst und bleib am Ball. 

(mich würde ja das Crosshair 5 Formula interessieren )


----------



## .Mac (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Stimmt, das Türkis ist echt unschön, vorallem weil dieser Ton kaum zum Blau der Ram/PCIe Slots passt. Mich würde ja mal ein Orange-Schwarzes Board ansprechen, sowas habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht oft gesehen.


----------



## STSLeon (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Asus von MSI vorführen läßt. Das abgebildete Mainboard sieht schon High-End aus, da würde es mich wundern, wenn Asus kein Crosshair nachschiebt. Nur die Frage ob Formular oder Extreme


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Lässt sich denn schon absehen, wie die Bulldozer Architektur auf Latenzen VS Mhz bei RAM reagiert? 
Die früheren AMD Architekturen neigten ja eigentlich alle dazu, mit niedrigen Latenzen bessere Ergebnisse zu geben, als mit puren, auf Mhz Leistung getrimmten RAM.


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Es gibt eine Folie von AMD die von bis zu 30% mehr Leistung beim RAM Durchsatz spricht. Dabei kommen 20% schon durch den höheren RAM Takt (also DDR3-1600 statt 1333) zustande. Die Folie bezieht sich auf die Server CPUs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## basic123 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Folien sehen immer so schön aus...Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten realen Benchmarks. Meine persönlichen Ansprüche an den BD sind sehr hoch. Wird endlich mal Zeit, dass AMD auf Augenhöhe mit Intel kommt und nicht nur immer über den Preis konkurriert.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Folie von AMD die von bis zu 30% mehr Leistung beim RAM Durchsatz spricht. Dabei kommen 20% schon durch den höheren RAM Takt (also DDR3-1600 statt 1333) zustande. Die Folie bezieht sich auf die Server CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm. Dann werden niedriger getaktete Ram Module mit scharfen Latenzen wohl nicht mehr so viel bringen, wie vorher. 

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Ähm also ich les da eher 20% durch mehr Takt UND 30% durch andere Verbessrungen, sprich 50% halt. Nicht nur 30%


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

@Skysnake Sign 
Mir ist es auch gerade aufgefallen:
Die 20% bzw. 30% sind getrennt von einander aufgeführt und nicht zusammen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Skysnake Sign
> Mir ist es auch gerade aufgefallen:
> Die 20% bzw. 30% sind getrennt von einander aufgeführt und nicht zusammen



Die 50% sind bestimmt nur da, damit die Intel Jungs das Hosenflattern kriegen.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Hmm könnte sein, aber wenn du bei Intel schaust von DDR3 1033/1366 auf DDR3 2133 oder so da können sie sich auch 50% und noch nen paar zerkwetschte drauf hauen (Für die NB oder so)...
Außerdem sind die 50% sicher bei 7zip gemessen worden  Oder beim Everest (tschuldigung Aida) Memory Benchmark...
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Keine Ahnung, wie die das gemessen haben.
Mit sowas würden sie eh nie rausrücken. 

Das sieht ja alles sehr nett aus, aber ich warte wirklich den Sommer ab, die ersten Tests und dann wissen wir, wo AMD wirklich steht.

Gehen sie hoch erhobenes Hauptes in einen harten Kampf um die Spitze... 

oder wird das die größte Pleite, die es jemals in der Mikroelektronik gab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder sollte ich weniger Unsinn reden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Schlimmer als "Phailnom I" kann BD nicht werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Die ersten Pentium 4 waren auch ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Pentium 3.
Man stelle sich vor, die Bulldozer Quads sind langsamer als die Phenom 2 Quads.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 50% sind bestimmt nur da, damit die Intel Jungs das Hosenflattern kriegen.


Naja, das würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Bei manchen Sachen ist AMD heute schon den Inteln sehr vor zu ziehen. Mim HT z.B. wars wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab. Bei Intel können dir die Sachen in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge etc ankommen, wenn mal unten drunter was reinkommt oder was nochmal übertragen werden muss etcpp.

Haben das vor Weihnachten mal durchgekaut in der Uni mit den aktuellen Architekutren. Da ist dir bei Intel teils schlecht geworden und man hat sich gefragt warum die son Scheis bauen. Man muss dazu sagen, dreht sich aber um Multi-Sockel/Rechner Systeme. 

Allgemein muss man aber sagen das beide teils nur bis zur Fußspitze schauen und hier 2 Bits weglassen und dort drei, die einem bei Großrechnern dann Kopfschmerzen machen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Also wenn der 3.4 GHz Octacore Bulldozer nicht mindestens genauso performant (oder performanter) wie der Intel i7-2600K ist, werde ich mir wohl das erste Mal seit meinem Pentium 1 60 eine Intel Platform zulegen.

Vorallem dann, wenn es zum Start keine ordentlichen Boards mit SLI Möglichkeiten (zur Not auch Lucid Hydra) geben sollte.

Die einzige Sache, die mich immer noch hadern lässt, ist dass ein Bulldozer eben mehr Kerne hat. Mitlerweile gibt es ja schon einige wenige Anwendungen, die mit 6 Kernen wohl schon gute Geschwindigkeitsvorteile rausholen können.


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm also ich les da eher 20% durch mehr Takt UND 30% durch andere Verbessrungen, sprich 50% halt. Nicht nur 30%





Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Skysnake Sign
> Mir ist es auch gerade aufgefallen:
> Die 20% bzw. 30% sind getrennt von einander aufgeführt und nicht zusammen



stimmt ihr habt recht, es sollen 50% sein, man sollte halt bedenken das diese Werte aus der Marketingabteilung stammen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie die das gemessen haben.



na mit einem Tool das lediglich die Bandbreite misst - anders kommt man nie auf solche Werte



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Vorallem dann, wenn es zum Start keine ordentlichen Boards mit SLI Möglichkeiten (zur Not auch Lucid Hydra) geben sollte.



SLI kannst du vergessen, das wirds mit BD wohl nicht geben da es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist das sich AMD und nvidia einigen. 

mfg


----------



## F-4 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

mit wem hat Nvidia denn keine Streitereien ? 
Sorry aber SLI oder CF braucht doch wirklich kein Mensch , zu was soll denn eine HD 6950 oder GTX 580 nicht ausreichen ? 
bzw wieso braucht man denn SLI oder CF ueberhaupt ?
es ist doch angeblich sicher das Sowohl Nivida als auch AMD eine Dual GPU Karten bringen wird , also wenn schon dann doch MultiGPU auf einer Karte ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Also wenn der 3.4 GHz Octacore Bulldozer nicht mindestens genauso performant (oder performanter) wie der Intel i7-2600K ist, werde ich mir wohl das erste Mal seit meinem Pentium 1 60 eine Intel Platform zulegen.
> 
> Vorallem dann, wenn es zum Start keine ordentlichen Boards mit SLI Möglichkeiten (zur Not auch Lucid Hydra) geben sollte.
> 
> Die einzige Sache, die mich immer noch hadern lässt, ist dass ein Bulldozer eben mehr Kerne hat. Mitlerweile gibt es ja schon einige wenige Anwendungen, die mit 6 Kernen wohl schon gute Geschwindigkeitsvorteile rausholen können.


Sandy Bridge E wird auch 8 Kerne haben - soviel dazu. 
SLI kannst du wie schon gesagt bei AMD vergessen...
@F-4 Die Multi GPU Karten bieten aber nur 2x Obere Mittelklasse GPUs und nicht 2x eine High End GPU (GTX 580 GPU oder HD 6970 GPU)
mfg


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



F-4 schrieb:


> mit wem hat Nvidia denn keine Streitereien ?



hier ist die Sachelage allerdings so das sich AMD querlegt - nv würde gerne Chipsätze für AMD CPUs fertigen, AMD möchte das aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich wäre nv auch mit einer Lizenz wie bei intel einverstanden, aber auch das möchte man bei AMD offenbar nicht.

mfg


----------



## F-4 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



> Schlimmer als "Phailnom I" kann BD nicht werden


Naja so schlim wars nun auch wieder nicht, Die Phenom I kamen einfach zu spaet ,aber ein PI 9850 konte was Leistung angeht schon gut mit dem C2Q6600 mithalten ...
Ich meine in einem eurer Tests war er im Mittel Anwendungen und Spiele "nur" 6% langsamer als der 6600 bei "nur" 100 mhz mehr Takt , von so was konnte man bei PII und CoreI nur Traeumen , da brauchte es schon 600mhz und mehr um auf Augenhoehe zu sein  


Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge E wird auch 8 Kerne haben - soviel dazu.
> SLI kannst du wie schon gesagt bei AMD vergessen...
> @F-4 Die Multi GPU Karten bieten aber nur 2x Obere Mittelklasse GPUs und nicht 2x eine High End GPU (GTX 580 GPU oder HD 6970 GPU)
> mfg



Woher wiellst du das wissen was die Karten haben werden ? 
Die HD 5970 bot Hig End zwar mit gemindertem Takt aber spaetestens mit der ASUS ARES bekam man ja volle Power !! 
Dazu noch mal wozu braucht man so was !?
Dazu Lucid Hydra wurde ja schon erawaehnt und schlechter wird die Loessung ja auch nicht werden als sie schon ist 


> Sandy Bridge E wird auch 8 Kerne haben - soviel dazu.


Und ? war das die Frage ? Die Frage war schneller als der 2600K und das wird wohl schon ein Teildefekter 3 Modul BD schaffen was ja auch keine Kunst ist !
denn 6 (oder 8) Cluster Kerne werden ja wohl schneller sein als 4 Volle Kerne und SMT ...


> hier ist die Sachelage allerdings so das sich AMD querlegt - nv würde gerne Chipsätze für AMD CPUs fertigen, AMD möchte das aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich wäre nv auch mit einer Lizenz wie bei intel einverstanden, aber auch das möchte man bei AMD offenbar nicht.


Soweit ich ich weiss legt sich Intel genauso Quer , nur weil sie an Nvidias GPU Know How Interesse haben, soll es doch eine Liezenz Einigung geben ...
Und eben da liegt bei AMD der Hund begraben , was sollen die von Nvidia schon wollen ? mal ehrlich die Nvidia Chipsaetze fuer AM2 +wo es gibt haben bei den Usern eh keinen guten Ruf 
Mir waere es ja zwar egal soll man sie machen lassen , aber ich kann verstehen das dies nicht in AMDs All on One Paket Strategie Passt ...

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



F-4 schrieb:


> Naja so schlim wars nun auch wieder nicht



nur so schlimm das selbst AMD den PI am liebsten Todschweigen würde



F-4 schrieb:


> Woher wiellst du das wissen was die Karten haben werden ?



das diese Karten sicher keine 2 Vollwertigen Chips haben werden ist schon deshalb klar weil es sich mit der TDP schlicht nicht ausgeht. Karten wie die ASUS Ares sind kein Referenzdesign, genaugenommen entsprechen sie nichtmal der PCIe Spezifikation und sind ausserdem so teuer das man 3 Einzelkarten drum bekommt.



F-4 schrieb:


> Dazu Lucid Hydra wurde ja schon erawaehnt und schlechter wird die Loessung ja auch nicht werden als sie schon ist



Nur das bei Hydra nicht wirklich was weitergeht - Es ist jetzt schon länger am Markt und die (Spiele) Support Situation hat sich praktisch kaum gebessert. Vor allem SLI mit 2 GPUs steht da deutlich besser da.



F-4 schrieb:


> Soweit ich ich weiss legt sich Intel genauso Quer , nur weil sie an Nvidias GPU Know How Interesse haben, soll es doch eine Liezenz Einigung geben



nvidia hat bei intel alle Freiheiten, man könnte genauso wieder Chipsätze fertigen wenn man möchte.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> SLI kannst du vergessen, das wirds mit BD wohl nicht geben da es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist das sich AMD und nvidia einigen.
> 
> mfg



SLI wirds auf jedenfall geben. Das MSI AM3+ Board das man gesehen hat, hat ja Lucid Hydra, und damit ist SLI verfügbar. 


Und was Intel angeht, klar hat nVidia alle Freiheiten bei Intel.... Wenn Sie denn zahlen was Intel will  Und da wird wohl der Hase im Pfeffer liegen. Warum baut den nVidia keine Chips im Moment für Intel?? RICHTIG weil Intel nen schweine Geld für gewisse Lizenzen will und deswegen die Produktion keinen Sinn macht.

GENAU DAS ist ja mit ein Angebot von Intel an nVidia im Austausch für GPU-Technologie. Das Sie eben wieder kostenlos Chipsätze für Intel bauen dürfen, wobei nVidia dumm wäre darauf einzusteigen. Intel denkt sich 1-2 Jahre später was neues aus, um se wieder raus zu schmeisen.


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Skysnake schrieb:


> SLI wirds auf jedenfall geben. Das MSI AM3+ Board das man gesehen hat, hat ja Lucid Hydra, und damit ist SLI verfügbar.



mit Hydra läuft SLI nicht - du kannst zwar 2 nvidia GPUs koppeln, diese laufen aber trotzdem im Hydra Modus und nicht im SLI Modus. Alle Nachteile des Hydra, also vor allem die schlechte Spielekompatiblität, bleiben bestehen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und was Intel angeht, klar hat nVidia alle Freiheiten bei Intel.... Wenn Sie denn zahlen was Intel will Und da wird wohl der Hase im Pfeffer liegen. Warum baut den nVidia keine Chips im Moment für Intel?? RICHTIG weil Intel nen schweine Geld für gewisse Lizenzen will und deswegen die Produktion keinen Sinn macht.



leis nochmal das Dokument der FTC - nvidia darf für intel CPUs Chipsätze fertigen ohne Lizenzgebühren zahlen zu müssen. Offenbar lohnt es sich aber aktuell mehr nur die SLI Lizenz an intel zu verkaufen. Ist für den Enkunden aber eh besser wenn alles auf einem Chipsatz läuft.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Da gabs doch aber so ne Diskussion wegen den in den Chip gewanderten Ram-Controller, und dem Umstieg auf QPI. Also ich hab eigentlich an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen, das nVidia sich Lizenzen holen müsste und dies nicht tut, bzw Intel diese nicht rausrückt. nVidia hatte/hat doch sogar deswegen ne Klage am laufen meine ich mich zu erinnern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> Nur das bei Hydra nicht wirklich was weitergeht - Es ist jetzt schon länger am Markt und die (Spiele) Support Situation hat sich praktisch kaum gebessert. Vor allem SLI mit 2 GPUs steht da deutlich besser da.



Jep, das ist sehr schade, dass da offensichtlich nicht mehr geleistet wird, obwohl die Grundidee sehr gut ist, aber Nvidia stellt sich ja auch quer bei der Sache.
Die wollen ja mit allen Mitteln verhindern, dass man zwei Nvidia Karten gemeinsam benutzen kann ohne dafür einen Nvdia Chipsatz (Lizenz) zu benutzen.



XE85 schrieb:


> nvidia hat bei intel alle Freiheiten, man könnte genauso wieder Chipsätze fertigen wenn man möchte.



Das habe ich aber mal anders gelesen.
Intel ist sehr daran interessiert, dass nur noch Intel Chipsätze auf Intel Boards verbaut werden, daher hat man auch das mit der Lizenz für Nvidia gemacht und nicht einfach Nvidia Chipsätze genommen.
Neue Nvidia Chipsätze hätten auch AMD Kompatibel sein können (bzw. so entwickelt werden können), eine Lizenz ist aber kein Chipsatz, daher bindet Intel Nvidia dadurch an sich.
Was und wie AMD das sieht, weiß keiner. Klar ist, dass AMD CF verkaufen will, aber CF ist lizenzfrei, was hindert AMD also daran von Intel Lizenzgebühren zu bekommen oder im Gegenzug Nvidia Lizenzen?
Und wieso gibts keinen Intel Sockel mit AMD Chipsatz?


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



F-4 schrieb:


> Woher wiellst du das wissen was die Karten haben werden ?
> Die HD 5970 bot Hig End zwar mit gemindertem Takt aber spaetestens mit der ASUS ARES bekam man ja volle Power !!
> Dazu noch mal wozu braucht man so was !?
> Dazu Lucid Hydra wurde ja schon erawaehnt und schlechter wird die Loessung ja auch nicht werden als sie schon ist
> ...


Zu 1. Das sind keine REF Karten die auch nicht den Normen entsprechen (PCI E) und deshalb nicht "gewertet" werden...
Zu 2. Natürlich war dass die "Frage" siehe hier:


> *Die einzige Sache, die mich immer noch hadern lässt, ist dass ein  Bulldozer eben mehr Kerne hat. Mitlerweile gibt es ja schon einige  wenige Anwendungen, die mit 6 Kernen wohl schon gute  Geschwindigkeitsvorteile rausholen können.                  *


Wenn man jetzt überlegt kann man sagen dass Sandy Bridge gleich viele (Mit SMT mehr) Cores bietet und damit ist das ^^ alles erledigt.
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Es geht ja nicht darum, was mit mehr Kernen besser arbeitet, es geht erst mal darum, welches Programm mir mehr Threads umgehen kann. Der Test mit dem EVGA Classified SR2 hat doch gezeigt, dass alles jenseits von 8 Threads sinnfrei ist und nur sehr wenige Programme überhaupt von 8 Threads profitieren.
Daher sind die Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen (und dann 8 Threads) gut aufgestellt, die Sandy 8 Kerner mit 16 Threads habe da eher das Nachsehen, denn ihre ganzen Threads bremsen eher als dass sie beschleunigen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> SLI kannst du vergessen, das wirds mit BD wohl nicht geben da es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist das sich AMD und nvidia einigen.
> 
> mfg



Ach. Eigentlich ist es auch egal. Gibt ja diese netten SLI Patches für Cross Fire Boards


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Jop, gibts, ist Nvidia aber ein Dorn im Auge und daher werden sie alles daran setzen, das weiterhin zu unterbinden.
Du bist also auf die Community angewiesen, die die Treiber manipuliert und die Programme aktuell hält und leider klappt der Kram nicht bei allen Games und außerdem hast du nie die neuesten Treiber dafür, denn die müssen erst angepasst werden und aktuelle SLI Profile kannst du auch nicht von Nvidia benutzen, du musst warten und hoffen, dass die Leute die Profile bearbeiten und dass dann das Game dabei ist, das du spielen willst.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Hm. Stimmt auch wieder. 
Habe garnicht daran gedacht, dass die Profile dann auch abgeändert werden müssen. 

Naja. Abwarten und Tee trinken. 
Intel dürfte ja auch bald mit dem Nachfolger des X58 herausrücken. Eventuell wäre das dann ja auch etwas für mich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Der wir daber ordentlich kosten, wenn man bedenkt, was 1366 kostet. Der Abstand zum 1155 muss ja wieder gewährleistet sein.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Das größte Problem (Preislich) beim 1356 (Sofern es ihn geben wird) wird wohl der Prozessor sein


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das größte Problem (Preislich) beim 1356 (Sofern es ihn geben wird) wird wohl der Prozessor sein



Stimmt wohl leider.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Glaube ich nicht (auch wenns hier im Buldozer Thread ist, aber man ist ja nicht so und klärt die Intel Jünger auf ), denn auch vom Sandy 1356 wirds Quads geben, nur eben ohne Grafikeinheit und die sind wohl preislich im Bereich des i7 2600k (wie der i7 920 ja auch war).
Die 8 Kerner sind natürlich alle teurer, unter 600€ wirst du wohl keinen finden.
Dann müsste Bulldozer eben was reißen, damit Intel die Preise senken muss, aber das weiß ja noch keiner.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Was ist eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen Z68 und P67, abgesehen davon, dass ersterer auch die interne Grafikeinheit der CPUs ansprechen kann? 

Kann ich eigentlich eine Umbennenung auf IntelFan2011 beantragen, wenn BD dann widererwartens doch nichts reißen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen Z68 und P67, abgesehen davon, dass ersterer auch die interne Grafikeinheit der CPUs ansprechen kann?



Keiner weiß, was der Z67 bringen wird, also abwarten.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich eine Umbennenung auf IntelFan2011 beantragen, wenn BD dann widererwartens doch nichts reißen kann?



Nö, einmal ein gebranntmarktes Kind, immer ein gebranntmarktes Kind.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Die ganzen sachen klingen doch mal ganz gut. Ich hoffe die Bulldozer Architektur wird auch zum Bulldozer und schafft endlich den lang ersehnten Anschluss seit der Core2 Architektur. 

Wenn der Bulldozer schon im Turbomodus 4GHz hat, wie sieht es dann denn erst mit OC aus? Da müssen dann ja locker 4,4-4,5 ohne Probleme drinne sein zu Takten. Ich bin echt gespannt und vielleicht wandert so ein schönes Teil auch in meinen Rechner.


----------



## Arneb (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> hier ist die Sachelage allerdings so das sich AMD querlegt - nv würde gerne Chipsätze für AMD CPUs fertigen, AMD möchte das aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich wäre nv auch mit einer Lizenz wie bei intel einverstanden, aber auch das möchte man bei AMD offenbar nicht.
> 
> mfg


Hast du darüber einen Link?
Nvidia hat schon mit Sockel AM2+ nichts mehr neues gebracht und für AM3 auch nichts. Auch wäre es kein Problem einen nForce 780 auf eine AM3+ Platine zu löten. Was natürlich klar ist, dass für Llano es nicht von Nvidia geben wird. Praktisch für alle APUs. Aber ds Geschäft mit AMD war ja eh nur minimal. Bei Intel geht ja nichts mehr für Nvidia.


----------



## F-4 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



> Das sind keine REF Karten


Sag mal ihr zwei macht eure eigenen Regeln oder ? 
Wo bitte stand das es Ref. Karten sein muessen !?
Fakt ist es gibt nun mal eine ARES mit 2 vollen GPUs, das die Karte nin Ref ist und ******** Geld kostet Interresiert die Kundschaft die so eine Karte kauft bestimmt einen sonst was !
Dazu wer ein SLI oder CF baut ist a. doof. oder b. hat auch mehr Geld als Verstand vielleicht sogar c. Interresiert denn Verbrauch einen scheiss 


> nvidia hat bei intel alle Freiheiten, man könnte genauso wieder Chipsätze fertigen wenn man möchte


Ja genau die haben sich ganz Doll lieb und darum gibts soviele Nvidia Chipsaetze am Markt zur Auswahl und die Prozzese sind nur ein Beweis wieviele Freiheiten sie doch haben ...


> nur so schlimm das selbst AMD den PI am liebsten Todschweigen würde


Nett das du so gut weisst wie bei AMD der laden laeuft ... 
ich sag nur der Ruf ist vielleicht doch schlechter als er wirklich war , in dem Test denn ich gelesen hatte kam der 9850 auf gute Leistungen aber eben horrender Verbrauch , wenn man aber denn Vcore auf 1,20 gesenkt hatte war der Verbrauch fast 1zu1 wie ein C2Q6600 und die Leistung wie gesagt im schnitt nur 6% drunter ...
Wenn man das jetzt mit Pii und Core i vergleicht stand das Ding so schlecht nicht da , wobei die XX50 Modelle ja schon ein kleiner Rework waren , die ersten PI waren ja noch schlimmer 

mfg f-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Arneb schrieb:


> Hast du darüber einen Link?
> Nvidia hat schon mit Sockel AM2+ nichts mehr neues gebracht und für AM3 auch nichts. Auch wäre es kein Problem einen nForce 780 auf eine AM3+ Platine zu löten. Was natürlich klar ist, dass für Llano es nicht von Nvidia geben wird. Praktisch für alle APUs. Aber ds Geschäft mit AMD war ja eh nur minimal. Bei Intel geht ja nichts mehr für Nvidia.



Die Nvidia Chipsätze für Sockel 775 waren noch schlimmer, weil älter.
Nvidia hats wohl aufgegeben neue Chipsätze zu entwickeln.
Intel will seine eigenen vermarkten und bei AMD siehts wohl ähnlich aus oder Nvidia hat kein Interesse mehr an AMD Chipsätzen, keine Ahnung.
Wie das intern ist, weiß eh keiner.


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intel ist sehr daran interessiert, dass nur noch Intel Chipsätze auf Intel Boards verbaut werden



Klar ist intel das, nur die FTC verbietet das und intel muss daher andere Chipsätze erlauben, ohne Lizenzgebühren oder ähnliches dafür zu verlangen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Test mit dem EVGA Classified SR2 hat doch gezeigt, dass alles jenseits von 8 Threads sinnfrei ist und nur sehr wenige Programme überhaupt von 8 Threads profitieren.



Ja das liegt daran das für den Test hauptsächlich die typischen Desktopanwendungen verwendet wurden. Cinebench zeigt schon die Leistung wenn man die entsprechende Software nutzt. Im Serverbereich sind mehr Kerne klar besser als beispielsweise hoher Takt. Dort sind wir ja mittlerweile bei 48 Threads pro Board



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen Z68 und P67, abgesehen davon, dass ersterer auch die interne Grafikeinheit der CPUs ansprechen kann?



der Z68 soll overclocking per BCLK ermöglichen



Arneb schrieb:


> Hast du darüber einen Link?



ja, ich werd ihn mal suchen

Edit: hier ein News Link in dem Rick Bergman schon davon spricht das AMD klar darauf abziehlt die gesammte Plattform aus dem eigenen Haus zu verkaufen und nicht mehr mit fremden Chipsätzen die damals von nv beispielsweis noch 43% ausmachten:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...h-nicht-mehr-fuer-AMD-Prozessoren-877786.html



Arneb schrieb:


> Auch wäre es kein Problem einen nForce 780 auf eine AM3+ Platine zu löten.



klar wäre es das, wenn AMD das aber nicht möchte dürfen sie nicht verkauft werden. Schließlich muss jedes Boarddesign von AMD abgesegnet werden bevor es in den Handel darf.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

@Quanti Der Z68 Chipsatz wird BCLK OC bringen 
@F-4 Ja klar machen wir die Regeln wer auch sonst? [Ironie FTW!]
Wenn man von MGPU Karten redet meint man immer die Ref Karten außer man sagt ausdrücklich was anders oder willst du mir jetzt auch mit den anderen ASUS Super Karten kommen, wo man ein extra NT zum starten brauchte?
mfg


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit EFI/UEFI aus? 

Denkt ihr, das wird bei einigen Boardherstellern beim AM3+ auch zum Standard? Ich schaue da ganz neidisch auf die neuen P67 Boards von Asrock.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> Klar ist intel das, nur die FTC verbietet das und intel muss daher andere Chipsätze erlauben, ohne Lizenzgebühren oder ähnliches dafür zu verlangen.



Klar, offiziell, aber Intel hat schon seine Methoden es anderen Herstellern schwer zu machen, damit sie da eben nichts entwickeln.



XE85 schrieb:


> Ja das liegt daran das für den Test hauptsächlich die typischen Desktopanwendungen verwendet wurden. Cinebench zeigt schon die Leistung wenn man die entsprechende Software nutzt. Im Serverbereich sind mehr Kerne klar besser als beispielsweise hoher Takt. Dort sind wir ja mittlerweile bei 48 Threads pro Board



Jep, hab ich gelesen, aber die meisten interessieren sich nicht für Serverbereiche, zumindest nicht hier im Forum und da ist ein SR2 mit zwei Xeons eine nette Spielerei, aber eben nicht mehr.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Der Z68 Chipsatz wird BCLK OC bringen



Sowas hab ich auch gelesen, aber ich glaube es erst, wenn ich Teste lese, die das bestätigen.
Mir wird im Hardwarebereich einfach zu viel spekuliert. 

Andererseits stellst sich dann die Frage, was entsprechende Boards kosten werden. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit EFI/UEFI aus?
> 
> Denkt ihr, das wird bei einigen Boardherstellern beim AM3+ auch zum  Standard? Ich schaue da ganz neidisch auf die neuen P67 Boards von  Asrock.



Durchaus wahrscheinlich, musste halt abwarten.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich auch gelesen, aber ich glaube es erst, wenn ich Teste lese, die das bestätigen.
> Mir wird im Hardwarebereich einfach zu viel spekuliert.
> 
> Andererseits stellst sich dann die Frage, was entsprechende Boards kosten werden.


Ich habs von PCGH_Marc gelesen also vermute ich einfach mal dass es auch stimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Und ich glaube es, wenn ich es offiziell in einer Ausgabe lese.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Wir haben noch kein entsprechendes Board, leider.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben noch kein entsprechendes Board, leider.



Wenn ihr welche habt und testet, dann bin natürlich sehr gespannt, was ihr herausfinden werdet. 

Die Frage ist aber, angesichts der guten OC Fähigkeit der K Modelle, wozu man noch ein Chipsatz braucht, der den Referenztakt wieder "freischaltet"?


Edit:
Weißt du denn schon, wann die ersten Board erscheinen sollen?


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Evtl höheres OC Potenzial, ist doch aktuell auch so mit Multi + Ref erreicht man mehr als nur mit Multi


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Es gibt auch Leute, denen eine K-CPU zu teuer ist. Andererseits geht ja per Multi-OC schon der i5-2400 von 3,1 auf 3,6 GHz - was ein paar Jährchen reichen sollte. Der Z68 ist für Q2 anberaumt meines Wissens.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Dann wird er wohl nicht so Gewinnbringend schließlich kommt da der Paperlaunch von Ivy Bridge sowie der Launch von Sandy Bridge E


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Paper Launch von Ivy? Habe ich was verpasst?

Im Luxx wurde btw gerade was interessantes gerechnet. Laut de Vries (chip-architect.com) kommt ein Zambesi mit vier Modulen und acht Int-Cores auf 320 mm². SB mit 4C/8T hat 225 mm² samt iGPU, diese macht etwa 20% aus - wären ohne also grob 180 mm². Verdoppeln wir das mal für 8C/16T, sind es 360 mm² - wobei da die größeren Caches nicht drin sind. Ein Gulftown kommt auf 248 mm², was +38% auf SB 4C/8T wären. Das passt gut zur vermuteten Performance:

SBe mit 8C/16T < BD mit 4M/8C < Gulftown mit 6C/12T < SB mit 4C/8T < Thuban mit 6C < SB mit 4C/4T


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Evtl höheres OC Potenzial, ist doch aktuell auch so mit Multi + Ref erreicht man mehr als nur mit Multi



Hmm, 5GHz noch mal überbieten wollen? 
Bist du jetzt extrem Bencher? 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, denen eine K-CPU zu teuer ist. Andererseits geht ja per Multi-OC schon der i5-2400 von 3,1 auf 3,6 GHz - was ein paar Jährchen reichen sollte. Der Z68 ist für Q2 anberaumt meines Wissens.



Nun ja, so viel mehr kostet sie ja nicht und wer weiß, was ein Z68 Brett kosten wird.
Bevor dann 50€ mehr fürs Brett ausgegeben wird, kann sich der User auch ein K Modell kaufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

@Marc Coole Rechnung, aber man muss ja (Ohne Anwendungen einzubeziehen) die Fläche der Einheit für SMT abziehen um auf die reine Core Fläche zu kommen, oder?
Und Ivy soll doch Mitte (Q2) 2011 kommen oder verwechsel ich da was?
@Quanti Wenn mit Nehalem 4GHz gut drinn waren wollte ich 4,2 GHz ;D Wenn mit Sandy gut 5 GHz drinn sind möchte ich 5,4 GHz


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und Ivy soll doch Mitte (Q2) 2011 kommen oder verwechsel ich da was?



Nö, Ivy kommt erst Ende des Jahres eher 2012.
Mitte des Jahres kommt der Sandy 8 Kerner.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

*@ Wa1lock*

SMT gehört mit dazu, das wird ja nur deaktiviert. Aber SMT sind iirc 5% zusätzliche Die-Space pro Core. Oder waren es Transistoren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt, eine große Die Fläche kann man besser kühlen als eine kleine Die Fläche. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Wenn mit Nehalem 4GHz gut drinn waren wollte ich 4,2 GHz ;D Wenn mit Sandy gut 5 GHz drinn sind möchte ich 5,4 GHz



Un in welchem Game merkst du was davon, dass du statt 5GHz 5,4Ghz hast?


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Ja und wenn man es deaktiviert also die Leistung nicht mitgerechnet wird sollte man der Fairness halber auch den entsprechenden Die Platz abziehen 
@Quanti wo du Recht hast hast du Recht  (2011 lässt grüßen )
In keinem Game aber bei meinem Ego


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja und wenn man es deaktiviert also die Leistung nicht mitgerechnet wird sollte man der Fairness halber auch den entsprechenden Die Platz abziehen



Kannst du ja nicht, es ist doch da, ob du es nun nutzt oder nicht. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> In keinem Game aber bei meinem Ego



Wieso dachte ich mir das. 

Ich werden den i5 2500k erst mal mit Standardtakt laufen lassen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich im Game einen Unterschied zu 4GHz feststellen werde.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Wetten wir zwischen 3 und 5GHz merkste nen Unterschied ;D
Du hast dir einen i7 gekauft  Klasse


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Luxx wurde btw gerade was interessantes gerechnet. Laut de Vries (chip-architect.com) kommt ein Zambesi mit vier Modulen und acht Int-Cores auf 320 mm². SB mit 4C/8T hat 225 mm² samt iGPU, diese macht etwa 20% aus - wären ohne also grob 180 mm².



im Luxx spekulierten einige Optimisten ja damit das ein 4 Modul BD nur so groß ist wie ein Quad Core SB - dürfte sich wohl doch nicht ganz bewahrheiten



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt, eine große Die Fläche kann man besser kühlen als eine kleine Die Fläche.



Eine größer Fläche ist aber auch teurer in der Herstellung

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

@XE Wayne? Ich mein ist ja nicht so als ob Intel mit seinen XEs zu wenig Gewinn macht


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wetten wir zwischen 3 und 5GHz merkste nen Unterschied ;D
> Du hast dir einen i7 gekauft  Klasse



Ich hab mir doch keine i7 gekauft, was soll ich denn damit. 
Ich hab mir einen i5 gekauft, weil der reicht, ist ja nur fürs Gaming.
Für die Videobearbeitung ist der Athlon X4 schnell genug.


----------



## Arneb (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: hier ein News Link in dem Rick Bergman schon davon spricht das AMD klar darauf abziehlt die gesammte Plattform aus dem eigenen Haus zu verkaufen und nicht mehr mit fremden Chipsätzen die damals von nv beispielsweis noch 43% ausmachten:
> 
> ...


Den Link zu Heise kenne ich. Dieser beantwortet aber nicht den Beitrag den du geschrieben hast. AMD würde sich quer stellen gegenüber Nvidia. Zumal ja Nvidia seit AM2+ keine neuen Chipsätze mehr für AMD gebracht hat und es auch weiterhin möglich wäre selbst den alten 780a, der zum 980a wurde auf eine AM3+ Platine zu löten.
Die 3-5 AM3 Platinen mit Nvidia Chipsatz sind alles richtig alte Teile, auch wenn diese deswegen von der Ausstattung nicht schlecht sein müssen. Alle diese AM3 Platinen mit Nvidia Chip sind Eigenkreationen der Board Hersteller, zumal es keinen W7 Nvidia Treiber Support für den zB nForce 520 Chipsatz gibt.


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Ich interpretiere diese Aussage etwas anders, aber gut, das soll hier nicht weiter das Thema sein. Ein Diskussion darüber würde sich wahrscheinlich ohnehin nur im Kreis drehen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*

Wahrscheinlich. Im Prinzip ist es ja auch egal. nVidia baut keine Chipsätze mehr, und das ist das Wichtigste. Warum ist eher zweitrangig, zumindest für den Endverbraucher.


----------



## XE85 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten eh schon die News gelesen, trotzdem hier nochmal die Info das ein 4 Modul BD (mit aktuell noch unbekannter Taktrate) etwa 50% schneller sein soll als ein i7-950 mit Nehalem Architektur. 

Ist AMDs Zambezi-Bulldozer 50 Prozent schneller als der Core i7-950? - amd, bulldozer

Der Vorsprung auf einen aktuellen SB Quad Core würde im Mittel etwa 10-15% betragen. Wenn das stimmt ist das nicht wirklich viel wenn man bedenkt das der BD etwa 42% (320 zu 225mm2) größer und damit in der Fertigung entsprechend teurer ist. Einige erwarteten ja gar das der BD einen SB Quad Core in den Boden stampft. Danach siehts aktuell nicht aus.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Im Multithreading sehe ich Zambezi klar vor SB 4C/8T.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

@XE Sehe ich das richtig dass ein 8 Kerner Bulldozer nur 50% schneller sein soll als ein "veralteter" Nehalem und nur 10-15% als ein Sandy mit 4 Kernen?
Das ist ja Lächerlich das er ja schon die 200% Kernzahl besitzt (SMT mal außen vor gelassen) ...


----------



## Jan565 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



XE85 schrieb:


> Einige erwarteten ja gar das der BD einen SB Quad Core in den Boden stampft. Danach siehts aktuell nicht aus.
> 
> mfg




Schneller ist schneller. Und alles was schneller ist, hat den anderen Platt gemacht. Und wenn es nach deiner Aussage nur 10-15% sind, sind es halt nur ein paar Prozent. Aber ist immer noch Platt gemacht. Und außerdem gehe ich davon aus, das die AMD auch noch deutlich günstiger sein werden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



XE85 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten eh schon die News gelesen, trotzdem hier nochmal die Info das ein 4 Modul BD (mit aktuell noch unbekannter Taktrate) etwa 50% schneller sein soll als ein i7-950 mit Nehalem Architektur.
> 
> Ist AMDs Zambezi-Bulldozer 50 Prozent schneller als der Core i7-950? - amd, bulldozer
> 
> ...



Ich komme irgendwie auf eine andere Rechnung. 
Kann auch sein, dass sich deine Rechnung auf etwas Anderes bezieht und vorallem dem Multi-Threading ab 6 Threads mehr Interesse zuwendet. 

Jedenfalls sehe ich eher einen deutlichen Vorsprung für Sandy Bridge. 
Bedenkt man, dass Sandy Bridge in weniger multi-thread kritischen Situationen bis zu 40% vor einem i7 970X liegen soll.


----------



## Nyuki (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

das wichtigste ist P/L + Leistung.Wenn der Bulldozer günstig wird kann Intel einpacken  das war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> das wichtigste ist P/L + Leistung.*Wenn der Bulldozer günstig wird kann Intel einpacken  das war nicht böse gemeint.*



Nach der These hätte Intel schon beim Phenom II und Athlon II einpacken müssen. 

Billig Will Ich/Geiz ist Geil ist eben (gottseidank) noch nicht so verbreitet, auf den IT Märkten dieser Welt.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

AMD ist bei den OEM Herstellern wie Acer und HP nicht wirklich präsent. Solange das sich nicht ändert, bringt auch der schnellste Prozessor für AMD im Endkundenmarkt keine neuen Marktanteile.

Beim BD warte ich auf sichere Benches, alles andere ist doch nur Schall und Rauch


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Multithreading sehe ich Zambezi klar vor SB 4C/8T.



das wird er sicher sein, allerdings ist wohl die Mittlere Leistung die interessanteste.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Und außerdem gehe ich davon aus, das die AMD auch noch deutlich günstiger sein werden.





Nyuki schrieb:


> das wichtigste ist P/L + Leistung.Wenn der Bulldozer günstig wird kann Intel einpacken das war nicht böse gemeint.



Hier sollte man nicht ausser acht lassen das der BD in der Fertigung deutlich teuer ist, der Chip ist schließlich 100mm2 größer als ein Quad Core SB. Ich würde mit hier also keine Schnäppchenpreise erwarten. Einen BD mit 980X Leistung zum i5 Preis wirds wohl eher nicht geben.

mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



XE85 schrieb:


> Hier sollte man nicht ausser acht lassen das der BD in der Fertigung deutlich teuer ist, der Chip ist schließlich 100mm2 größer als ein Quad Core SB. Ich würde mit hier also keine Schnäppchenpreise erwarten. Einen BD mit 980X Leistung zum i5 Preis wirds wohl eher nicht geben.
> 
> mfg




Es gibt doch überhaupt nichts offizielles, nicht einmal Engineering Samples. Auf eine Laienrechnung verlasse ich mich nicht gern, es sei denn es ist unmöglich, dass sie vollkommen falsch ist.

Wir wissen doch sowieso alle, dass du dir dann augenblicklich den stärksten Sandy Octa-Core kaufst, ob du ihn brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## F-4 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Die weniger betuchten bekommen sicher auch mit einem 3 Modul BD noch Leistung genug um sich nicht hinter denn aktuellen Sandys verstecken zu muessen !
Dazu mal nebenbei dir Frage wurde Die DIE Flaeche von AMD bestaetigt oder sind das immer noch die auf Vermutungen Basierend Errechneten Schaetzungen ?

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Es gibt keine offiziellen Angaben.


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Es gibt doch überhaupt nichts offizielles, nicht einmal Engineering Samples. Auf eine Laienrechnung verlasse ich mich nicht gern, es sei denn es ist unmöglich, dass sie vollkommen falsch ist.



Die "Rechnung" kommt von Hans de Vries von Chip Architekt und der ist alles, aber bestimmt kein Laie was Computerchips angeht.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch sowieso alle, dass du dir dann augenblicklich den stärksten Sandy Octa-Core kaufst, ob du ihn brauchst oder nicht.



was ich kaufe und was nicht entscheide ich selbst und ist nicht Thema dieses Threads

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Es gibt doch überhaupt nichts offizielles, nicht einmal Engineering Samples. Auf eine Laienrechnung verlasse ich mich nicht gern, es sei denn es ist unmöglich, dass sie vollkommen falsch ist.
> 
> Wir wissen doch sowieso alle, dass du dir dann augenblicklich den stärksten Sandy Octa-Core kaufst, ob du ihn brauchst oder nicht.



Naja, Engineering Samples gibts wohl schon ne ganze Weile, nur halten sich die Leute bei AMD dran. Bei Intel eben nicht....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

ES ist nicht gleich ES.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ES ist nicht gleich ES.


Die Aussage versteh ich noch nicht ganz... Meinst du die Revision? Die Batch? Oder was ganz anderes?
mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

versteh ich jetzt auch nicht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Es gibt ES, die an OEMs/Firmen gehen - und die halten dicht. Intel scheint zudem weitaus mehr Kreise zu äh beliefern. Oder aber lässt bewusst Lücken. AMD nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Bei Intel fällt eben mehr vom LKW.


----------



## PCTom (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Aktuelle AMD-Chipsätze doch Bulldozer-kompatibel? - bulldozer

das wäre ja der Hammer da würde ich auch nochmal beim BD schwach werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Entweder weiß AMD nicht, was sie da bauen oder MSI hat noch gaaaaanz alte AMD Folien liegen gehabt.


----------



## PCTom (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Entweder weiß AMD nicht, was sie da bauen oder MSI hat noch gaaaaanz alte AMD Folien liegen gehabt.



wegen den alten Folien hab ich mir ein AM3 SYS zugelegt  jetzt darf ich wieder hoffen


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Laut einer Anfrage eines Users ausm Luxx an MSI ist das Board ein reines AM3 Board und es laufen auch nur AM3 Prozesoren darauf. Warum AM3+ ready am Board steht beantwortete MSI nicht.

mfg


----------



## Killer Mandarine (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Aber ob nun die CPU mit 4 Modulen bzw. 8 Kernen oder 8 Modulen bzw. 16 Kernen gemeint ist, die dem i7 980X das Wasser reichen kann, ist nicht bekannt, oder?


----------



## Ezio (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Es wird keine mit 8 Modulen geben.


----------



## PCTom (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



XE85 schrieb:


> Laut einer Anfrage eines Users ausm Luxx an MSI ist das Board ein reines AM3 Board und es laufen auch nur AM3 Prozesoren darauf. Warum AM3+ ready am Board steht beantwortete MSI nicht.
> 
> mfg



hmm beantwortet MSI nicht


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

@PCTom dh. Sie wollen nicht zugeben was für einen Schei* sie da machen


----------



## Dukex2 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



> @PCTom dh. Sie wollen nicht zugeben was für einen Schei* sie da machen


 so kann man es auch ausdrücken.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



Ezio schrieb:


> Es wird keine mit 8 Modulen geben.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz, da es für Server schon Modelle mit acht Modulen geben wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*



XE85 schrieb:


> was ich kaufe und was nicht entscheide ich selbst und ist nicht Thema dieses Threads
> 
> mfg



Entschuldige, ich wollte dich nicht verärgern.

Ich leite dies nur ein deinem System ab, welches ja wirklich etwas speziell gut ist. 

Aber du hast Recht, dass ist nicht das Thema dieses Threads.

@ Topic

Irgendwie scheint AMD doch noch was in der Hinterhand zu haben mit dem Bulldozer. Wenn sie wenigstens Ansatzweise an die Intel Octa-Cores rankommen, haben sie schon viel gewonnen.

Ursprünglich habe ich ja geplant, auf Bulldozer zu warten. Das hat sich mit dem Core i5 jetzt erledigt, nichts desto trotz werde ich das Thema gespannt verfolgen.


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Im Startpost habe ich ein Bild von Hans de Vries eingefügt das sich mit der Die Sice eines 4Modul BD beschäftigt

mfg


----------



## Arneb (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere diese Aussage etwas anders, aber gut, das soll hier nicht weiter das Thema sein. Ein Diskussion darüber würde sich wahrscheinlich ohnehin nur im Kreis drehen.
> 
> mfg


Interpretieren ist was anderes als zu sagen, die Sachlage wäre so oder so. Du hast gesagt die Sachlage ist so, dass AMD sich quer stellt. 
Wie kann es sein, dass Nvidia Lizenzgebühren zahlen soll um Chipsätze für die AMD Plattform zu entwickeln und zu verkaufen? Das geht einfach nicht und ist eine reine Behauptung.
Bei AMD wird der Chipsatz per Hypertransport angebunden und sowohl AMD, sowie auch Apple und auch Nvidia sind im Hypertransport-Konsortium. Alleine das zeigt doch schon auf, dass man weder von einer Sachlage noch von interpretieren reden kann. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass du einfach was behauptest.

Man findet auch nichts im Netz darüber, was auch nur andeuten würde, Nvidia müsste Lizenzen an AMD bezahlen, man findet immer nur diesen Lizenzstreit zwischen Intel und Nvidia.

Nvidia hat sich freiwillig aus dem Chipsatzgeschäft für AMD Plattformen zurückgezogen, weil es Null Sinn macht ein Entwicklerteam zu bezahlen, wenn man schon aus den größeren Markt (Intel Plattform) ausgesperrt wurde. Natürlich hat Nvidia durch den Kauf von ATI durch AMD eine Konkurrenz bekommen. Auf diesem Feld macht es noch weniger Sinn den 15-20% Markt für AMD Plattformen auch noch zu teilen. Trotzdem kann dies nicht der Grund alleine sein. Schließlich musste Nvidia schon immer den AMD Markt für Chipsätze mit andere Teilen. VIA, ATI, SIS. Der Hauptgrund für keine Chipsätze mehr von Nvidia liegt darin, dass sich Nvidia kein Entwicklerteam mehr leisten kann, weil der große Markt Intel weggebrochen ist. Seit 2009 gibt es auch schon kein Entwicklerteam mehr für Chipsätze bei Nvidia.


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste Infos zur Leistung*

Wie gesagt, das hier hier nicht das Thema. Es geht hier um Bulldozer. Wenn du das mit den Chipsätzen geklärt, besprochen, Fakten gesammelt haben möchtest dann steht es dir frei einen entsprechenden Thread dafür zu öffen. Aber bitte spame nicht diesen Thread weiterhin damit zu.

mfg


----------



## padme (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: erste AM3+ Mainboards zeigen sich*



Arneb schrieb:


> Interpretieren ist was anderes als zu sagen, die Sachlage wäre so oder  so. Du hast gesagt die Sachlage ist so, dass AMD sich quer stellt.
> Wie kann es sein, dass Nvidia Lizenzgebühren zahlen soll um Chipsätze  für die AMD Plattform zu entwickeln und zu verkaufen? Das geht einfach  nicht und ist eine reine Behauptung.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund für keine Chipsätze mehr von Nvidia liegt darin, dass sich Nvidia kein Entwicklerteam mehr leisten kann, weil der große Markt Intel weggebrochen ist. Seit 2009 gibt es auch schon kein Entwicklerteam mehr für Chipsätze bei Nvidia.



hi
ich denke der hauptgrund liegt doch klar auf der hand. amd hat durch den kauf von ati, ein vollfunktionstüchtiges entwickler-team in sachen grafiklösungen erworben, dass sie dieses dann auch konsequent für ihre eigenen plattformen einsetzen, ist doch nachvollziehbar.
weiterhin denke ich, dass es nicht an lizenzstreitigkeiten liegt, sondern, daß amd einfach nur einen konkurenten fernhalten will.
schliesslich steht die grafiksparte amd`s, ja auch im direkten wettbewerb zu nvidia.
aber gut, sorry xe58, ich versteh schon, wenn du das thema hier nicht haben möchtest


----------



## XE85 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

neue Infos zu den Chipsätzen:

Es soll insgesammt 3 neue Chipsätze für den Sockel AM3+ geben - 970, 990X und das Topmodell 990FX. Der Hauptsächliche unterschied liegt in der Anzahl der PCIe Lanes, die volle Zahl hat nur der 990FX. Dazu gibt es 2 Southbridges, eine mit Raid und eine ohne. Bis vor kurzem war auf der AMD Roadmap auch ein neuer "G" Chipsatz angekündigt, auf den aktuellen Folien ist dieser aber nicht dabei. Hinzu kommt auch die bisher fehlende Trim unterstützung für SSDs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



> Hinzu kommt auch die bisher fehlende Trim unterstützung für SSDs.


Das ist wohl die beste Erneuerung


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Wie ist das denn mit TRIM? Ging das bei AMD-Chipsätzen bisher wirklich nicht - ich muss zugeben, ich habe mich damit nicht beschäftigt (also Intel-Besitzer seit Core-2-Zeiten).


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Soweit ich weiß, hat AMD zuletzt einen TRIM-Support im Treiber gehabt. Ich kann mich jetzt allerdings auch irren.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Jop hatten sie!
mfg


----------



## Skysnake (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Jup, mit irgend einen "Catalyst"? Kam das mal. Ist aber schon länger her.

Ist jetzt wohl einfach direkt im Chipsatz integriert. War bei der Meldung aber auch am Anfang etwas irritiert.


----------



## F-4 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup, mit irgend einen "Catalyst"? Kam das mal. Ist aber schon länger her.
> 
> Ist jetzt wohl einfach direkt im Chipsatz integriert. War bei der Meldung aber auch am Anfang etwas irritiert.



Um vom OS unabhaengig zu sein denke ich mal ...? 
Naja klingt doch schon mal ganz gut ich hoffe die bringen schnell Boards in den Laden , da lange warten waere schon ziemlich doof !

mfg F-4


----------



## STSLeon (20. Januar 2011)

Wäre schön für Linuxnutzer, wenn die Trimfunktion im Chipsatz integriert wäre.

Für Windowsnutzer kam es ja mit dem letzten Ahci Treiberupdate


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Während der Conference Call zu den Quartalsergebnissen des 4. Quartals gab AMD auch einen etwas detailierteren Zeitplan für die 32nm Produktion an. Demnach sind Muster von Llano und Orochie(4 Modul BD für Server) schon in großen Stückzahlen an Partner verschickt worden. 

Konkret sollen die Bulldozer Desktopmodelle früh im Sommer 2011 und die Servermodelle spät im Sommer 2011 auf den Markt kommen. Das würde bedeuten das Dekstop Bulldozer Modelle etwa Anfang bis Mitte Juni erhältlich sein könnten. Im gleichen Zeitraum plant intel die Vorstellung der Romley Plattform. Möglicherweise kommt es also zum direkten Aufeinandertreffen des 4 Modul BD mit dem 8 Kern Sandy Bridge-E in den Reviews.

Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Danke XE85 
Denn im Juni habe ich Purzeltag und wollte meinen 30igsten mit neuer schöner Hardware versüßen, passend zum Mod natürlich 
Da wollen wir doch hoffen das AMD die passende Antwort auf Sandy parat hat.


----------



## widder0815 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Danke XE85
> Denn im Juni habe ich Purzeltag und wollte meinen 30igsten mit neuer schöner Hardware versüßen, passend zum Mod natürlich
> Da wollen wir doch hoffen das AMD die passende Antwort auf Sandy parat hat.



werden sie nicht ... wenn man die letzten jahre beobachtet hinken sie immer eine generation hinterher ... warum soll sich das jetzt ändern da müsste AMD ja eine generation (Fiktiv) überspringen .

Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition im Test: AMDs neues CPU-Topmodell - Phenom II X4 965, Test, CPU, AMD - Seite 2

der Ph2 hat es jetzt gerade geschaft die Intel Q9xxx leicht zu übertrumpfen , und der Bulldozer wird sich demnach mit dem Bloomfield rumschlagen weit ab vom Sandy .
will kein Fanboy streit anfangen , hab nur mal die Fakten der letzten 6 jahre aufgetischt .(ist so , auch wenn ich jetzt gesteinigt werde) Peace

aber egal , "vorfreude schönste freude"


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



widder0815 schrieb:


> der Ph2 hat es jetzt gerade geschaft die Intel Q9xxx leicht zu übertrumpfen , und der Bulldozer wird sich demnach mit dem Bloomfield rumschlagen weit ab vom Sandy .
> will kein Fanboy streit anfangen , hab nur mal die Fakten der letzten 6 jahre aufgetischt .(ist so , auch wenn ich jetzt gesteinigt werde) Peace
> 
> aber egal , "vorfreude schönste freude"



Komisch nur, dass solche Sätze immere von Intel Usern kommen.
Wo warst du denn, als der Pentium 4 aktuell war?
Hattest du dich da im Schrank versteckt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Der P4 den hat damals AMD mit seinen 64Bit CPU total versägt. Selbst als Intel aus der Not heraus den P4 bis 3800MHz getrieben hatte, gab es keine Sonne für Intel. Von dem Kühlproblem das es damals gab will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der P4 den hat damals AMD mit seinen 64Bit CPU total versägt. Selbst als Intel aus der Not heraus den P4 bis 3800MHz getrieben hatte, gab es keine Sonne für Intel.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass solche Sätze immere von Intel Usern kommen.
> Wo warst du denn, als der Pentium 4 aktuell war?



Der P4 ist Geschichte und hier nicht das Thema. 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

@XE85:

Man sollte solche Sachen aber schon klar stellen. Hier geht es ja um Technologie und nicht darum wer kann schneller laufen etc. wos einfach recht fix ist-



widder0815 schrieb:


> werden sie nicht ... wenn man die letzten jahre beobachtet hinken sie immer eine generation hinterher ... warum soll sich das jetzt ändern da müsste AMD ja eine generation (Fiktiv) überspringen .
> 
> Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition im Test: AMDs neues CPU-Topmodell - Phenom II X4 965, Test, CPU, AMD - Seite 2
> 
> ...



DU solltest dir nochmal ganz genau überlegen, worauf es bei ner CPU ankommt. Intel hat natürlich viel mehr Geld und kann damit auch viel mehr forschen und sich auch mal einen Totalausfall leisten. Intel baut nämlich recht oft scheise, man bekommt nur nichts davon mit, weil sie eben nicht nur an einer Sache forschen und richtig Geld für verblasen. Man denke aber nur an P4 oder Larrabee.

Bevor eine neue Architektur rauskommt zu sagen das geht nicht schneller ist absolut Oberflächlich und dumm. Wenn ein Hersteller eine gute Idee hat, dann ist das sehr sehr sehr viel Wert. Mit besserer Fertigung schaffst du vielleicht einen Faktor 2 wenn überhaupt in der Performance, mit einer guen Idee kannst du aber einen Faktor 10 und mehr erreichen.

Beispiel gefällig?

Bei uns an der Uni wird ein Netzwerkchip entwickelt, der auf nem FPGA bessere Latenzen liefert als die Konkurrenz auf nem Custom Galium-Arsenid Chip! Gut die Bandbreite ist noch niedriger deswegen, aber wenn das Ding in GaAs produziert wird, dann schlägste in realen Anwendungen das was die Hersteller in ihren nicht praxistauglichen aber pressewirksamen Herstellerangaben sagen. Z.B. Wird die Latenz einfach zwischen zwei Rechnern ohne Switch gemessen, du brauchst aber bei mehr als 2 Rechnern einen Switch...

Die komplette Netzwerk-Sparte für Superrechner ist grad ziemlich in Aufregung, weil so ne kleine dumme Uni mit ein paar Hanseln einfach alle so ziemlich in Grund und Boden gestampft hat. Einfach nur dadurch, das Sie eine Reihe von verdammt geilen Ideen hatten. Ich sags mal so, wenn du Anfragen für ein Produkt für mehrere tausend Rechner hast, das noch gar nicht 100% fertig ist, sagt das glaub ich alles.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> @XE85:
> 
> Man sollte solche Sachen aber schon klar stellen.



was soll man da noch klarstellen? Das der Athlon64 damals im Mittel leicht vor dem P4 war weiß eh jeder, das ist wie gesagt Geschichte und braucht nicht immer wieder aufgewärmt werden.

Und wenn sich das was bis jetzt bekannt ist bewahrheitet hat widder0815 durchaus recht, AMD kann mit Bulldozer offenbar wieder nur mit der letzten intel Generation gleichziehen.

mfg


----------



## AlexBW (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



XE85 schrieb:


> was soll man da noch klarstellen? Das der Athlon64 damals im Mittel leicht vor dem P4 war weiß eh jeder, das ist wie gesagt Geschichte und braucht nicht immer wieder aufgewärmt werden.
> 
> Und wenn sich das was bis jetzt bekannt ist bewahrheitet hat widder0815 durchaus recht, AMD kann mit Bulldozer offenbar wieder nur mit der letzten intel Generation gleichziehen.
> 
> mfg



Man kann es aber auch anders sehen. Mit der Modul-Technik geht AMD neue/andere Wege, wie auch damals beim Athlon 64. Vielleicht wird das ja auch wieder ein Erfolg.
Es reicht wenn sie mit dem Sandy Bridge gleichziehen, für bessere Preise für uns.

@Skysnake: Klingt interessant. Welche Uni ist das denn?


----------



## widder0815 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass solche Sätze immere von Intel Usern kommen.
> Wo warst du denn, als der Pentium 4 aktuell war?
> Hattest du dich da im Schrank versteckt?



da hatte ich einen AMD mein schmucker  (ein Freund hatte nen Intel , hatte bisl mehr leistung aber , die probs die er mit dem P4 hatte ... meine Fresse)

deine aussage ist gut ... denn sie verdeutlicht das was ich gesagt hab .

zu Athlon64 zeiten hat AMD mit Intel(P4) noch in der selben Liga gespielt (seite an seite) ... der P4 war zwar bisl schneller in Games , war aber Heiss und teuer .
damals hieß es zwar auch --> lieber ein Intel zum Zocken , mehr fps ... der unterschied war aber mikrig und die besseren eigenschaften des Athlon waren top.

das hat sich zu heute aber schon so verändert (die schere ist mitlerweile soweit auseinander gegangen) das -->

(der Buldozer ist ja noch nicht mal da)
Intels 1. Liga i7 2600k .......vs keine gegner
Intels 2. Liga i7 9xx ..........vs Keine gegner
Intels 3. Liga Q9xxx ..........vs AMD Ph2 x4-x6 1. Liga

wenn wer nach gründe sucht warum der AMD cheff gegangen ist oder gehen musste , ehm nunJa .


hab hir ein CPU test mit 50 CPU´s vom P4 ,Athlon64 bis zum Nehalem alle mit gtx280 ... CoD ModernW., UT3 ... Pentium4 3,6ghz =40fps und Athlon64 3800+ = 35fps .


----------



## Ezio (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Bloomfield, Lynnfield etc. sind alles Nehalem also gibts deine 2. Liga nicht...


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



AlexBW schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn sie mit dem Sandy Bridge gleichziehen, für bessere Preise für uns.



danach siehts aktuell aber nicht aus, der BD scheint aktuell gerade mal die SB Mittelklassemodelle in schach zu halten. Die Topmodelle werden wohl wieder ohne Konkurrenz sein.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Kommt drauf an, welche App/Spiele. Bei ersterem mache ich mir keine Sorgen - Spiele bleibt spannend.


----------



## AlexBW (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



XE85 schrieb:


> danach siehts aktuell aber nicht aus, der BD scheint aktuell gerade mal die SB Mittelklassemodelle in schach zu halten. Die Topmodelle werden wohl wieder ohne Konkurrenz sein.
> 
> mfg



Übersehe ich irgendwelche Testtabellen oder woher hast du die Info?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



XE85 schrieb:


> Der P4 ist Geschichte und hier nicht das Thema.



Es geht aber um den Vergleich der jemweiligen Plattformen und da spielt das Alter keine Rolle.



XE85 schrieb:


> Und wenn sich das was bis jetzt bekannt ist bewahrheitet hat widder0815 durchaus recht, AMD kann mit Bulldozer offenbar wieder nur mit der letzten intel Generation gleichziehen.
> 
> mfg



Du scheinst ja wieder einmal über mehr Inforamtionen zu verfügen als wir anderen, daher wirst du sicher ein paar Links posten können, wo steht, dass der Bulldozer gerade einmal so schnell ist wie ein Bloomfield, oder? 



widder0815 schrieb:


> da hatte ich einen AMD mein schmucker  (ein Freund hatte nen Intel , hatte bisl mehr leistung aber , die probs die er mit dem P4 hatte ... meine Fresse)



Ich hatte damals einen Pentium 4 und hab immer nur doof geguckt, als Schüler/Student hatte ich seinerseits nicht so die Knete um ständig die Plattform zu wechseln (wie das heute wohl üblich ist ).



widder0815 schrieb:


> (der Buldozer ist ja noch nicht mal da)
> Intels 1. Liga i7 2600k .......vs keine gegner
> Intels 2. Liga i7 9xx ..........vs Keine gegner
> Intels 3. Liga Q9xxx ..........vs AMD Ph2 x4-x6 1. Liga



Das würde ich so nicht sehen, in Anwendungen bringt der X6 seine Leistung und zieht mit den i7 gleich. Der Penryn ist Geschichte. Der Phenom 2 Quad praktisch auch, da er nur noch als Budget Prozessor zu empfehlen ist.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf Bulldozer und wiederhole gerne noch mal meine Aussage (speziell für XE85 ).
Der Bulldozer *muss *die Sandy Quads plätten, sie förmlich in den Boden stampfen und überrollen  
(Denn sonst sieht es düster für AMD aus)


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



AlexBW schrieb:


> Übersehe ich irgendwelche Testtabellen oder woher hast du die Info?



Ist AMDs Zambezi-Bulldozer 50 Prozent schneller als der Core i7-950? - amd, bulldozer

das beudeuted das der BD wohl etwa mit intels letzter Generation gleichziehen kann - ähnlich wie man es damals mit dem PII zum Core2Quad gemacht hat. Zu beachten ist natürlich das diese Werte von AMD kommen und die Benchmarks wohl entsprechend Cherry picked sind. In der Praxis könnten es durchaus weniger als 50% sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja wieder einmal über mehr Inforamtionen zu verfügen als wir anderen, daher wirst du sicher ein paar Links posten können, wo steht, dass der Bulldozer gerade einmal so schnell ist wie ein Bloomfield, oder?



siehe Link oben, von dem das er gerade so schnell ist wie ein Bloomfield habe ich nichts geschrieben, ich schrieb letzte Generation.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer muss die Sandy Quads plätten, sie förmlich in den Boden stampfen und überrollen
> (Denn sonst sieht es düster für AMD aus)



Und danach siehts aktuell eben nicht aus - 50% vorsprung auf einen i7-950 bedeuten etwa 15-20% (im Mittel) Vorsprung auf den aktuell schnellsten Sandy Bridge Quad Core. 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

XE85 es kommt aber noch drauf an, mit welchem Takt er läuft, ob der Turbo funktioniert hat, wie BD mit Turbo und Games die nur 1-4 Kerne effektiv nutzen klar kommt, ob vom OS noch ein Update kommt, um die Verteilung zu verbessern etc etc.

Auf höhe eines i7-980X zu stehen ist absolut ok, wenn man bedenkt was an Angaben noch alles fehlt. Klar ist der 2600k auch nicht langsamer, kostet aber auch >300€. Da hat AMD also noch nen gewissen Platz. Dazu kommt das noch immer nicht klar ist was mit den 8 Kern Sandys ist. Je nach dem ist preislich einfach eine zu große Lücke da für 99% der Leute, und wir haben im Prinzip nur die Leute die sich nen 980X geholt haben dann bei den 8 Kern Sandys. 

Wenn AMD sich Leistungs- als auch Preistechnisch dazwischen positionieren kann, wird es wohl ein sehr interessantes Angebot für viele User werden, denn oft ist nicht die absolute Leistung entscheidend für den Kauf, sondern wie viel Leistung bekomm ich für x00,- € 

Das Einzigste was mir wirklich etwas Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Tatsache, das man aus dem 4 Modul Bulldozer Design kein/kaum ein 6-8 Modul Design basteln kann.... AMD achtet normal recht stark darauf sich die Möglichkeit offen zu lassen nach oben und unten hin zu skalieren. Das scheint mir aus den DIE-shots her so nicht gegeben. Da hat Intel scheinbar die Nase vorne, da man beim 1155 wohl einfach die GPU weglassen kann, einmal Spiegelt, den Ringbus der beiden Teile verbindet. 

Man muss aber auch schauen, wann die 8/10 Kern Sandys dann wirklich kommen und was Sie kosten. Im CPU Markt ist einfach sehr viel dynamik drin. Ganz davon abgesehen, das der Mobile Bereich immer wichtiger wird und der Desktop/Server Bereich immer weiter nachlässt und nicht mehr die Rolle spielt, die er früher gespielt hat, und gerade da ist AMD mit Fusion recht gut aufgestellt, wies aussieht. Grad die Zusammenarbeit von integrierter und dezidierter GPU die wohl möglich sein soll kann für AMD ein ECHTES Totschlagargument für den Kauf sein.

@AlexBW: Uni Heidelberg mit EXTOLL


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> XE85 es kommt aber noch drauf an, mit welchem Takt er läuft, ob der Turbo funktioniert hat



das wissen wir nicht, das ist richtig - aber hier ist beides Möglich, Turbo off und niedrigerer Takt als bei den Serienmodellen ist genauso möglich wie Serientakt und Turbo on. Es könnte auch sein das man zusätzlich beim i7-950 Turbo und SMT deaktiviert hat um mehr vorsprung zu erreichen, wobei ich das eher nicht glaube. Man weis es nicht genau - aber Anhaltspunkte liefern die 50% allemal.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Klar ist der 2600k auch nicht langsamer, kostet aber auch >300€. Da hat AMD also noch nen gewissen Platz.



Klar ist da Platz zwischen 2600k und 980X - nur der BD ist in der Fertigung auch deutlich teurer als der 2600k (225 vs 320mm2)

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ist AMDs Zambezi-Bulldozer 50 Prozent schneller als der Core i7-950? - amd, bulldozer
> 
> das beudeuted das der BD wohl etwa mit intels letzter Generation gleichziehen kann



Den Thread kenne ich aber ich lese da keine Details also ist der Test nicht reproduzierbar und somit wertlos.

Was Bulldozer wirklich leisten kann, werden wir erst erfahren, wenns ihn gibt.


----------



## AlexBW (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Also da steht, das der BD die neue Intel-Mittelklasse locker in Schach hält. Es ist auch von einem 2600K die Rede. Und der kostet 280€ und mehr.

Wenn man die Pusherei von AMD abzieht, dann werden sie wohl Kopf an Kopf liegen.

Ein leidiges Thema ist und bleibt die fehlende Multicore-Unterstützung. Mein vier Jahre alter E8400@3,6 macht immer noch alles locker mit. Ich hatte noch keine CPU, die solange so gute Leistung brachte. (Sofern man von den wenigen Spielen mit Unterstützung absieht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Das wird auch noch so weiter gehen, solange die Xbox 360 das Maß für die Spieleentwicklung bleibt.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



AlexBW schrieb:


> Also da steht, das der BD die neue Intel-Mittelklasse locker in Schach hält. Es ist auch von einem 2600K die Rede. Und der kostet 280€ und mehr.
> 
> Wenn man die Pusherei von AMD abzieht, dann werden sie wohl Kopf an Kopf liegen.
> 
> Ein leidiges Thema ist und bleibt die fehlende Multicore-Unterstützung. Mein vier Jahre alter E8400@3,6 macht immer noch alles locker mit. Ich hatte noch keine CPU, die solange so gute Leistung brachte. (Sofern man von den wenigen Spielen mit Unterstützung absieht)


Wenige? Inzwischen ist es ein Ausnahmefall wenn ein Game nur 2 Kerne unterstützt. Und das sind dann Spiele bei denen man bei 25 FPS rumgurkt trotz High End Systems also einfach Vermurkste Games.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Das liegt aber auch an den Entwicklern, die einfach zu "ungeschickt" sind um das Game richtig zu portieren. 
Denk nur an die Pleite mit GTA 4 zum Anfang oder die ewigen Bugs bei den diversen Games, die ohne Patch sowieso unspielbar sind.

So wie es aussieht, wird TDU 2 auch so ein Fall sein, wo die Beta auf einem High End System zur Diashow verkommt.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Game noch besser wird und nicht so verbugt in die Läden kommt.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Thread kenne ich aber ich lese da keine Details also ist der Test nicht reproduzierbar und somit wertlos.
> 
> Was Bulldozer wirklich leisten kann, werden wir erst erfahren, wenns ihn gibt.



Man kennt keine Details richtig - aber es zeigt in welche Richtung es in etwa geht. 

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch an den Entwicklern, die einfach zu "ungeschickt" sind um das Game richtig zu portieren.
> Denk nur an die Pleite mit GTA 4 zum Anfang oder die ewigen Bugs bei den diversen Games, die ohne Patch sowieso unspielbar sind.
> 
> So wie es aussieht, wird TDU 2 auch so ein Fall sein, wo die Beta auf einem High End System zur Diashow verkommt.
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Game noch besser wird und nicht so verbugt in die Läden kommt.


Öhm als ich TDU 2 auf meinem HTPC (Phenom 955BE und HD 4890) gezockt habe liefs absolut flüssig


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Öhm als ich TDU 2 auf meinem HTPC (Phenom 955BE und HD 4890) gezockt habe liefs absolut flüssig



Wo hast du denn das Game her? Das kommt doch erst im Frühjahr raus.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das Game her? Das kommt doch erst im Frühjahr raus.


Die Closed Beta du Fisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Die kenne ich und ich kenne die nur mit 15fps.


----------



## widder0815 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



			
				
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf Bulldozer und wiederhole gerne noch mal meine Aussage (speziell für XE85 ;)).
[SIZE=3 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bulldozer *muss *die Sandy Quads plätten, sie förmlich in den Boden stampfen und überrollen[/SIZE]
> (Denn sonst sieht es düster für AMD aus)



würde auch gern zur abwechsung wieder ein AMD symbol beim hochfahren sehen(zumal ich aus OstDeutschland komme und die hir in dresden geBacken werden) ...
 und die Intel user jeden 2. tag zum Pc shop rennen sehn(wie zu Athlon zeiten)... aber es wird nicht so kommen , die zeichen stehn eindeutig dagegen (die lügen nie) denn wenn --> der Bulldozer intel eins auswischen könnte , hätte der AMD cheff nicht das handtuch geworfen  
weil die wissen genau was er schaffen kann und tut ... können hir und da noch eine ecke abfeilen aber die grundleistung steht ... und AMD´s Deutschland chef  geht ... das sieht nicht gerade danach aus das sie da was reissen
(egal was für pressemitteilungen des bezüglich rausgegeben werden ... so wie "der Trainer vom FcBayern ging freiwillig weil er mehr für familia tun wollte , das wir eine schlechte saison hatten spielt da keine rolle " lol)


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

widder0815 das ein COE geht, der ne Firma aus der Krise geführt hat ist aber durchaus normal und kommt auch öfters vor. Einem Sanierer wird oft nicht mehr zugetraut die Firma dann im ruhigeren Fahrwasser wieder ganz nach oben zu bringen. Klingt zwar komisch, passiert aber immer und immer wieder in der Wirtschaft. Oft einfach nur um den Börsen ein Zeichen zu setzen, das ein neuer Kurs eingeschlagen wird, und hier ist es wohl das Zeichen dafür, das man nicht mehr über den Preis konkurrieren will, sondern über die Leistung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



widder0815 schrieb:


> und die Intel user jeden 2. tag zum Pc shop rennen sehn(wie zu Athlon zeiten)... aber es wird nicht so kommen , die zeichen stehn eindeutig dagegen (die lügen nie) denn wenn --> der Bulldozer intel eins auswischen könnte , hätte der AMD cheff nicht das handtuch geworfen
> weil die wissen genau was er schaffen kann und tut ... können hir und da noch eine ecke abfeilen aber die grundleistung steht ... und AMD´s Deutschland chef  geht ... das sieht nicht gerade danach aus das sie da was reissen/QUOTE]
> 
> Bernd Pischetsrieder ist auch bei VW "gegangen worden", obwohl das Unternehmen starke Gewinne einfuhr.
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*

Quanti, es stand sogar in einem Bericht, das er gehen musste, weil die Aktionäre dies als Zeichen wollten. Stand glaub ich bei Heise oder CB


----------



## XE85 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

So jetzt gibts zu den 50% schneller als ein i7-950 auch die verwendeten Benchmarks - PCMark, Cinebench11.5 und der 3DMark2006 wurden verwendet. Gerade der 3DMark den AMD für "Gaming" eingesetzt hat drückt durch sein Ausnutzung vieler Kerne den Vorsprung nach oben, hat aber keinerlei praktische Relevanz, und hat eigentlich 0 Aussagekraft bezüglich der echten Gaming Leistung. Somit dürften es in der Praxis, im Mittel, auch weniger als 50% Vorsprung sein. Weiterhin unklar bleibt allerdings der Takt des BD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Also XE85 ich seh da jetzt nicht die überragende Leistung im 3D Mark. Das sind vielleicht wenns hochkommt 25% mehr als bei den anderen beiden CPUs.

Was es raushaut ist der Cinebench, da ist er nämlich rund doppelt so schnell wie die beiden anderen CPUs. Grad wenn man an den Server/Workstation Markt denkt, dann ist das schon sehr wichtig und keine schlechte Leistung. 

Sowohl Intel als auch AMD setzen uns Gamer in die APU Ecke. Ich glaub damit müssen wir uns recht schnell abfinden, das wir von den dezidierten Grakas weg kommen, bzw auf jedenfall nur noch Mittelklasse CPUs bekommen als Haupteinsatzzweck für Gamer etc. 

Ich finds jetzt auch nicht schlimm, wenn der BD beim Mark nicht so viel mehr reist, da er wie schon gesagt wurde nicht sehr repräsentativ ist, und dazu kommt noch, das hier eh genug Leitung vorhanden ist. Ob ich nu mit 100 oder 101 FPS spiel ist doch echt egal.

Was man aber beachten sollte, sofern die Folien überhaupt echt sind und keine Fakes, was nicht sicher ist, siehe falsche Sockel-Bezeichnung etc., sind, damn sollte man bedenken, das der Cinebanch kein AVX nutzt, was einen schönen Performanceschub nochmal geben kann.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat doch Intel eine AVX Version mal eingesetzt, die dann doch um einiges schneller war.


----------



## olol (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

auf dem bild ist bulldozer ca. 80-85% schneller sagen wir mal 83% als der x6
er hat aber ein drittel mehr kerne daher

1,83x0,66=1,2078

dann kommt aber noch die tatsache hinzu dass ein modul bei 2threads weniger singlethread leistung hat als mit einem, laut JF-AMD erreicht ein modul 80% der leistung eines kompletten dual cores.
also: 1,2078:0,8=1,50975

also hätte bulldozer im cinebench eine *51% höhere singlethread leistung*(falls die folie stimmt was aber bezweifelt werden darf), 

hinzu kommt noch der bessere turbo der nochmal einiges ausmachen wird, den man aber aktuell noch schwer einschätzen kann.

ah glaube die rechnung ist unsinn xD


----------



## XE85 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Die Folien sollen ja nur geschätzt sein - könnte also durchaus sein das da bei Rendering AVX schon mitgeschätzt wurde. In der Tat, mit den Fehlern und den angeblich geschätzten Werten, etwas eigenartig.

Hans de Vries hat die Folie etwas genauer analysiert



> *Render: Cinebench 11.5*
> 11.00: __ Bulldozer (8c/8t)
> _8.91: __ Core i7 980X (6c/12t)3.33GHz (3.6GHz turbo)
> _6.89: __ Core i7 2600K (4c/8t) 3.4 GHz (3.8GHz turbo)
> ...



mfg


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Die Leistung ist jetzt nicht so Bombe für ein 8 Kerner^^


----------



## Menthe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Er ist auf jeden Fall immerhin in allen 3 Tests vor den Intel CPU's mit 8 und 12 Threads.
Bin mal auf die ersten echten, offizielen Tests gespannt.


----------



## olol (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist jetzt nicht so Bombe für ein 8 Kerner^^



ahha amd schafft ca. 80-90% mehrleistung(bei cinebench was aber sicher einer der aussagekräftigsten cpu benchmarks ist)  als bei der vorherigen generation, im vergleich zu den 30% die intel geschafft(gut mit 8kern sandy wirds noch mehr) hat und du findest das nicht gut, ich weiss ja nicht was du erwartest aber wenn die folie stimmt wäre alle erwartungen im bezug auf multi thread leistung erfüllt und die singlethread leistung dürfte dank der modul bauweise noch stärker ansteigen.

es ist aber wahrscheinlich eh fake also egal..


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

AMD's Bulldozer Opteron Sighted? 16 cores, 28MB L3, 3GHz? - Rage3D Discussion Area

 Falls es sich dabei nicht um einen Fake handelt, wird Bulldozer wirklich mit hohen Taktraten kommen. 3 GHz bei 16 Kernen ist sehr ordentlich - da wird es bei 8 Kernen wohl deutlich mehr sein.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es sich um einen Fake handelt.


----------



## desireowner (25. Januar 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen, da ich gesucht und nichts gefunden habe, aus welcher Quelle ihr euer Wissen bezieht? Soll das alles jetzt schon 100% feststehen oder sind das Schätzungen?


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



olol schrieb:


> als bei der vorherigen generation, im vergleich zu den 30% die intel geschafft.



intel hat dafür aber die Kernzahl und die Cachegröße gleich gelassen. Zudem ist intels SB nur eine Evolution und keine Revolution wie Bulldozer es ist. Un wie du ja selbst schon geschrieben hat werden die SB-E Modelle die Messlatte noch mal ordentlich nach oben legen.



desireowner schrieb:


> Soll das alles jetzt schon 100% feststehen oder sind das Schätzungen?



nein, da ist überhaupt noch nichts fix.

mfg


----------



## olol (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> intel hat dafür aber die Kernzahl und die Cachegröße gleich gelassen. Zudem ist intels SB nur eine Evolution und keine Revolution wie Bulldozer es ist. Un wie du ja selbst schon geschrieben hat werden die SB-E Modelle die Messlatte noch mal ordentlich nach oben legen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja vlt. 10% höhere ipc und der rest kommt vom takt...


----------



## Skysnake (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



olol schrieb:


> ja vlt. 10% höhere ipc und der rest kommt vom takt...



Falsch. Zur ipc kannst du noch gar nichts sagen, und es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das es beim BD auch darauf ankommt, ob du eine Sungelcore Anwendung oder Multicore Anwendung hast, und ob ein Core die FP unit exclusiv nutzen kann oder nicht. 

Sich hier anzumaßen solch eine Aussage zu treffen ist schon ein starkes Stück.


----------



## Jan565 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das schon etwas an den Gerüchten dran ist, sonst würden nicht so viele davon berichten. 

Aber mir kommt es hier im Moment so vor, als ob es eher ein Fanboy wettkampf ist zum Teil. Die AMDler reden die Intel klein, die Inteler den AMD. 

Was ist wenn sich alles bewahrheitet und wirklich der BD so viel schneller ist? Dann hat AMD endlich das geschafft woran sie die letzten 4 Jahre gescheitert sind. 

Ich kann mir aber auch sehr gut vorstellen das AMD es schaffen wird einen 16Kerner auf den Markt zu bringen um gegen den SB 8 Kerne an zu kommen, schließlich ist AMD der einzige Hersteller momentan der überhaupt 12 Kerne im Angebot hat, zwar für Server, aber es sind die Erfahrungen die Zählen bei den CPU´s. Das noch dann bei 32nm mit 16 Kernen halte ich für machbar.


----------



## olol (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Falsch. Zur ipc kannst du noch gar nichts sagen, und es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das es beim BD auch darauf ankommt, ob du eine Sungelcore Anwendung oder Multicore Anwendung hast, und ob ein Core die FP unit exclusiv nutzen kann oder nicht.
> 
> Sich hier anzumaßen solch eine Aussage zu treffen ist schon ein starkes Stück.



hast du den quote nicht gelesen? das bezog sich auf sandy bridge


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



olol schrieb:


> ja vlt. 10% höhere ipc und der rest kommt vom takt...



Sandy Bridge hat etwa 10-15% mehr IPC, dazu kommt natürlich der höhere Takt - Beides ist aber nicht entscheidend, das wichtige sind die etwa. 30% mehrleistung zum gleichen Preis und etwa gleichem Verbrauch gegenüber den Vorgängermodellen.

mfg


----------



## widder0815 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

das bestätigt doch alle vermutungen , das AMD mit dem Bulldozer gegen Intels alter i7 9xx reie antritt ... nicht gegen Sandy .
solche Probaganda wird gerne vorher geschürt , unwissende oder verblendete denken jetzt --> "wow der Bully ist 50% schneller als i7 950 , dann ist er ja genau so gut oder besser als der Sandy"

für wen der nicht voreingenommen ist (oder zu viel Hoffnung in sich trägt) , sticht dabei gleich ins auge ... hey die vergleichen den Bully mit dem i7 950 (hochgetakteter Bully gegen mittelklasse i7 9xx)  und nicht mit dem Sandy ... ja bitte ... dann ist doch alles klar 
damit sind die vermutungen bezüglich des Ziels vom Bulldozer bestätigt --> i7 9xx


----------



## Skysnake (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

und? der 980X ist schneller als der schnellste Sandy in den meisten Anwendungen, vorallem wenn Multithread-Anwendungen daher kommen.

Ich seh absolut dein Problem nicht, zumal selbst der 980 je nach Anwendung gut geschlagen werden könnte.

Das AMD auch keinen Sandy nutzte für den Bench sollte auch klar sein. Die Folie wird schon etwas älter sein, und da gabs schlicht noch keine Sandys.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



widder0815 schrieb:


> das bestätigt doch alle vermutungen , das AMD mit dem Bulldozer gegen Intels alter i7 9xx reie antritt ... nicht gegen Sandy .
> solche Probaganda wird gerne vorher geschürt , unwissende oder verblendete denken jetzt --> "wow der Bully ist 50% schneller als i7 950 , dann ist er ja genau so gut oder besser als der Sandy"



Woher sollte denn AMD einen Sandy Bridge haben um vergleichen zu können?
Sie haben das genommen, was "verfügbar" war und wenn Bulldozer den Gulftown locker schlägt, dann logischer Weise auch die Sandy Bridge Quads, denn die liegen ja durchweg dahinter oder knapp neben Gulftown.


----------



## widder0815 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher sollte denn AMD einen Sandy Bridge haben um vergleichen zu können?
> Sie haben das genommen, was "verfügbar" war und wenn Bulldozer den Gulftown locker schlägt, dann logischer Weise auch die Sandy Bridge Quads, denn die liegen ja durchweg dahinter oder knapp neben Gulftown.



jaja klar (  )

das der buldozer im Cinebench sehr viel leistung haben wird war ja klar , er hat ja auch 8 kerne(wer spielt aber schon cinebench) ... AMD wird schon die richtigen programme genommen haben (8kern) um das bild so da stehn zu lassen ...
und ihr glaubt doch nicht ... das Konzerne wie Intel oder AMD , den Konkurenz CPU erst auf dem Tisch haben wenn , wir ihn kaufen können ... dann ist die folie ja schon seeeeehr seeehhr aaalt 
weil wir konten den Sandy schon(wenn ich mich nicht irre) vor nem monat kaufen ...


----------



## STSLeon (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ja und vor 2 Monaten hat AMD bei Intel angerufen:" HEy schickt uns mal einen Sandy Bridge, damit wir vor eurem Marktstart eine schöne Powerpointfolie raushauen können."

Selbst wenn AMD nur die I7-9XX angreift, wenn sie wirklich 50% schneller sind, dann sind sie auf auf SB Niveau, das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst. Richtige Resultate gibt es eh erst zum Release.


----------



## XE85 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



widder0815 schrieb:


> das bestätigt doch alle vermutungen , das AMD  mit dem Bulldozer gegen Intels alter i7 9xx reie antritt



Das entscheidet aber nicht AMD - der i7-9xx ist ein Auslaufmodell. Wenn BD erscheint wird er in Reviews gegen Sandy Bridge (-E) antreten müssen, ob AMD das will oder nicht ist da irrelevant



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher sollte denn AMD einen Sandy Bridge haben um vergleichen zu können?



Na von dort wo alle anderen auch die Massen an ES CPUs her hatten - Und ich bin mit 100% sicher das auch AMD so einen ES Sandy hatte - nur 50% sehen auf den Folien halt besser aus als 20%

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ach komm XE85 jetzt sei aber bitte nicht so kurzsichtig....

Was wäre denn wenn AMD vor verkaufsstart von Sandy Daten zu Sandy raushauen würde... Die hätten schneller ne Klage am Hals als du "ABER" sagen kannst....

Klar werden Sie welche haben, aber zwischen haben und sagen ist noch immer ein MEILEN WEITER Unterschied.

Das sollte man sich einfach drüber klar sein. Als Firma kannste dir offiziell nicht einfach so Sachen aus dem Netz besorgen und das dann auch noch an die große Glocke hängen


----------



## XE85 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ach komm XE85 jetzt sei aber bitte nicht so kurzsichtig....
> 
> Was wäre denn wenn AMD vor verkaufsstart von Sandy Daten zu Sandy raushauen würde... Die hätten schneller ne Klage am Hals als du "ABER" sagen kannst....



Die Benchmarks wurden erst nach NDA Fall des Sandy Bridge veröffentlicht. Von daher wäre da überhaupt kein Problem gewesen. 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wir sehen Sie jetzt. Bekannt sind die sicherlich schon recht lange den Leuten die halt unter NDA stehen


----------



## widder0815 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ja und vor 2 Monaten hat AMD bei Intel angerufen:" HEy schickt uns mal einen Sandy Bridge, damit wir vor eurem Marktstart eine schöne Powerpointfolie raushauen können."
> 
> Selbst wenn AMD nur die I7-9XX angreift, wenn sie wirklich 50% schneller sind, dann sind sie auf auf SB Niveau, das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst. Richtige Resultate gibt es eh erst zum Release.



ich will mich nicht rumstreiten ...aber wenn das so alles stimmt ... wieso denn der 4kerner von intel und nicht der 6er?
nene das stinkt ... oder ist die folie doch schon über 1 jahr alt

so wird die Folie zustande gekommen sein (natürlich ist sie ohne AMDs wissen an die öffendlichkeit gekommen , böse böse spione ) -->

man nehme einen Hochgeknallten Bully (vieleicht noch nichtmal eine spätere verkaufsverson ... gabs ja schon)
bencht ihn in ausgewählten Marks (die keiner kennt und auch nicht braucht) gegen nicht mal den schnellsten i7 9xx ...(weil war zu schwer einen i7 980X  zu bekommen) und Tadaa --> 

meine meinung dazu ist --> AMD verliert immer mehr Kunden (rasant) und will sich so noch so viele wie möglich halten (haltet aus jungs Haltet die stellung) .


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich habe mal ne Frage. 

Und zwar habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass die Prozessoren Generation sich von Kernen an sich wegbewegt und zu Modulen mit Kernen bewegt?

Also das pro Modul 2 Kerne arbeiten (manchmal auch einer).

Wann kommt der Prozessor denn raus und ist er überhaupt fürs Gamen ausgerichtet? Weil wenn die nich arg viel kosten, überlege ich meinen Phenom II x4 965 Be einzutauschen. Wäre das Sinnvoll?


----------



## F-4 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage.
> 
> Und zwar habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass die Prozessoren Generation sich von Kernen an sich wegbewegt und zu Modulen mit Kernen bewegt?
> 
> ...



Klemmts bei dir in einem Spiel schon so das du wechseln musst ? wenn nein lohnt ein Umstieg nie !
Also warten und gucken was Bulldozer macht und kostet und wenn der 965 nicht mehr reichen sollte siehst du weiter ... 


> haltet aus jungs Haltet die stellung


Ja ne ist klar , deswegen kaufen die ganzen Phenom II user sich noch nen fetten Thuban X6 um die zeit zum Bulldozer der ja so ******** wird zu bruecken , sowas kann doch echt nur ein Int... 

mfg F-4


----------



## widder0815 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



F-4 schrieb:


> Klemmts bei dir in einem Spiel schon so das du wechseln musst ? wenn nein lohnt ein Umstieg nie !
> Also warten und gucken was Bulldozer macht und kostet und wenn der 965 nicht mehr reichen sollte siehst du weiter ...
> 
> Ja ne ist klar , deswegen kaufen die ganzen Phenom II user sich noch nen fetten Thuban X6 um die zeit zum Bulldozer der ja so ******** wird zu bruecken , sowas kann doch echt nur ein Int...
> ...



in Deutschland hat AMD so viel land verloren das der AMD chef ging

AMD-Chef geht: Deutscher Finanzchef springt ein - dpa-Ticker - Technologie - Handelsblatt.com

und ich lese oft in OnlineShops (bei den bewertungen) das von Phenom nach Sandy gewechselt wird ... so ala "ich bin von x auf y gewechselt , mann ist der schnell" ...

und ausgerechnet jetzt taucht diese alles erklärende folie auf ? -.- ?

und achja ... muss man sich erst ein AMD 2. rechner machen und in -> sig schreiben? um hir seine meinung zu sagen????


----------



## desireowner (27. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, die Folie ist an den Haaren herbei gezogen, ein Akt der Verzweifelung, denn genau jetzt sieht AMD seine Fälle wegschwimmen und dann kommt diese "glaubhaftige" Folie und der Bulldozer soll ja so schnell sein...?

Alles SCH**ße!


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

AMD ist doch Preis / Leistungstechnisch gut. Von daher weiß ich nich warum alle immer auf Intel greifen. Soviel schneller sind die auch nicht.


----------



## desireowner (27. Januar 2011)

Nein? Was ist mit dem neuen Sandy??? Selbst der 1100T hat da nicht den Hauch einer Chance :p


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Klar das das jetzt das neuste und BEste ist. Aber wenn AMD sowas mit der Leistung auf den Markt bringt wird es denk ich billiger sein. Intel und Nvidia finde ich allgemein überteuert.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

AMD wird bei den neuen Chips eine viel größere Die Fläche brauchen, entsprechend teuer werden sie sein müssen...


----------



## F-4 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> AMD wird bei den neuen Chips eine viel größere Die Fläche brauchen, entsprechend teuer werden sie sein müssen...



Das manche immer das selbe nachplappern muessen ...
In anderen Foren wurde oft genug gesagt das dies nicht viel heissen muss und das glaube ich auch .
Denn so teuer sind die Thuban ja auch nicht und die haben auch einen riesigen DIE !


> ch denke, die Folie ist an den Haaren herbei gezogen, ein Akt der Verzweifelung, denn genau jetzt sieht AMD seine Fälle wegschwimmen und dann kommt diese "glaubhaftige" Folie und der Bulldozer soll ja so schnell sein...


Na der Beitrag ergibt doch auch wieder so richtig viel Sinn , oder bin ich der einzige der denn wiederspruch erkennen kann ?

mfg F-4


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Keine Sorge F-4, da bist du nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ja F-4, man kann sich auch einreden dass AMD besser ist als sie sind (Die Zahlen sagen aber was anderes...)
Den Thuban wird jetzt auch niemand mehr kaufen, weil Sandy Bridge günstiger und schneller ist, klar bei Bulldozer können sie wieder was gut machen, aber gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie Sandy bei niedrigerem Preis halte ich für unrealistisch...


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wenn das P/L mit der Leistung stimmen sollte,werden viele Menschen umrüsten.Warum 100-150% mehr ausgeben für die gleiche oder sogar weniger Leistung?
Board + Chip.

Ich bin da mal gespannt.Gut das ich für Board und chip nur 143 euro bezahlt habe.Doch schade das der Bd nicht AM3 tauglich ist.Naja, nicht schlimm bin total zufrieden und geht für meine Verhältnisse (Spiele) nicht besser (derzeit) ! Vieleicht kommt da noch ein extra super Chip mit ultra Power für die alten Am3 user für wenig Geld , da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## F-4 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja F-4, man kann sich auch einreden dass AMD besser ist als sie sind (Die Zahlen sagen aber was anderes...)
> Den Thuban wird jetzt auch niemand mehr kaufen, weil Sandy Bridge günstiger und schneller ist, klar bei Bulldozer können sie wieder was gut machen, aber gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie Sandy bei niedrigerem Preis halte ich für unrealistisch...



Im einreden bist du ja besser , die DIE Flaeche ist bisher nur geschaetzt also nicht einmal eine Tatsache , dazu kommt das CPU kosten sich dann doch aus etwas mehr als nur die DIE Groesse  ergeben .
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind was meinst du wie Gross ein 8 (vorsicht Sarkasmus!  ) echte Kerne Chip von Intel wird !?
Ein Bulldozer Modul Kern verbraucht nur 20 % mehr Die als ein "Richtiger" nicht Modul Kern , so gesehen Spart AMD beim Bulldozer bei jedem 2ten Kern 80 % Flache ein , das kann Intel nicht sagen bei ihrem Modell ...
Also wir werden schon sehen was Bulldozer kosten und leisten wird , wenn man das aus Sicht der Geschichte betrachtet , muss Bulldozer noch garnicht das ultra schnellste werden ...
Der Athlon war auch nur der erste Achtungs Erfolg , der Athlon XP hat dann mal gezeigt was Sache ist und als die Technologie durch war hat der Athlon 64 mit dem Pentium den Boden gewischt 
Also wenn AMD mit neuer , wie ich denke notwendig neuer Technologie wieder gut mithalten kann ist das mir schon genug ich muss nicht immer das beste Schellste neueste Haben , nur weil alle meinen es haben zu muessen ...
Mir hat der Athlon XP noch lange gereicht als Athlon 64 Athlon X2 und Phenom raus waren , wobei ich denke mein B50 wird nicht mehr ganz solange halten 
In meinen Augen machen Module Sinn denn Irgendwann geht es kaum noch ohne Kniff ohne das die DIE Flaeche so riesig wird das es der Fertigungs Prozzes noch auffangen kann . 
Man kann ja beobachten das die Schrink rate immer kleiner wird , wenm ich denke der Athlon XP war noch 130nm gross ! dann immerhin  90 65 45 , jetzt nur noch 32 und 28/22 nm , also wenn da nicht bald was kommt ist ende gelaende 

mfg F-4


----------



## Skysnake (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja F-4, man kann sich auch einreden dass AMD besser ist als sie sind (Die Zahlen sagen aber was anderes...)
> Den Thuban wird jetzt auch niemand mehr kaufen, weil Sandy Bridge günstiger und schneller ist, klar bei Bulldozer können sie wieder was gut machen, aber gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie Sandy bei niedrigerem Preis halte ich für unrealistisch...



Naja, die X6 sind nicht wirklich teuer und das Beste was AMD so zu bieten hat im Desktop-Bereich. Wie schon gesagt wurde, die 4 Modul BD sind etwas kleiner. Und AMD macht trotz der recht niedrigen Preise seine Gewinne. Es kommt nicht nur auf die Marge an die man an einer CPU hat, sondern auch auf die Masse. 

Denn die Entwicklungskosten machen einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Anteil aus. Grad AMD hat ja den Vorteil, das sie keine eigene FAB haben und daher die Fixkosten deutlich geringer sind als bei Intel. Dazu kommt noch das Sie zwar etwas in der Fertigung hinterherhinken, dafür sind ihre Prozesse besser bekannt und ausgereifert, womit man auch wieder viel Geld einspart.

AMD wir wohl CPUs zu einem ähnlichen Preis anbieten wie Intels 1155 bei gleicher Leistung, eher etwas billiger, einfach weil sie keinen so starken Brand haben wie Intel. Gewinne machen Sie damit aber trotzdem.

EDIT:
@F-4:
Der Abstand zwischen den absoluten Zahlen wird zwar kleiner, die prozentuale Flächendifferenz bleibt aber gleich  Fläche=Strukturgröße² Das Quadrat ist halt entscheidend


----------



## F-4 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Fuer einen Upgrader ist ein Phenom II nach wie Vor interessant ...
Wer einen Pi oder kleinen Athlon hat wird bei einem Upgrade gerade mal 120-200 Eu los , wenn man komplett umsteigen will muss man meist noch Ram haben und steht schnell bei 300 eu und mehr ...
Dazu nur weil in einem Absoluten Gamer Nerds Forum so viele schreiben sie steigen um heisst das kaum das dies fuer Lieschen Mueller und Max Mustermann auch gilt 
meisst schreiben eh nur die Nerds solche Komments , k.a wieso Mitteilungs eduerfnis wie viel groesser die neue Schwanzprotese ist *zwinker*

mfg F-4

PS: klar die zeit zu Bulldozer wird AMD noch Hart treffen das kann Fusion kaum auffangen , darum wundert es mich das die bei denn AM3 + Boards nicht in die Hufe kommen , sobald es Boards gibt koennte man auch ohne BD CPU noch eher Kunden binden


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

@Skysnake AMDs 45nm Prozess ist ausgereifter? Wie kommst du denn darauf? Intel hatte den 45nm Prozess schließlich schon länger und mit dem 32nm Prozess haben sie jtzt auch schon die 2. CPU Generation mit rausgebracht wärend AMD noch auf den 45nm rumsitzt. Somit hat Intel gegen BD den Vorteil dass sie den 32nm Prozess schon mehr ausreifen lassen haben.
@F-4 Naja 1. sind wir nun mal in einem Computerforum das nicht zu Unrecht Extreme heißt.
Und 2. Ist der P2 nur interessant wenn man davor schon einen AMD hatte, ansonsten kannste das Ding vergessen. Und 3. Lieschen und Max Mustermann kaufen den MM Fertig PC und die juckts nicht ob P4 oder Gulftown drinn ist...
Und 5. Seltsamer Weise war der P4 trotzdem schneller als ein A64, die IPC war zwar schlechter aber durch den hohen Takt konnte er das locker wieder Wett machen und war schneller. Trotzdem war der P4 natürlich ein Reinfall (Abwärme, Stromverbrauch, Kosten etc.)


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Skysnake AMDs 45nm Prozess ist ausgereifter? Wie kommst du denn darauf? Intel hatte den 45nm Prozess schließlich schon länger und mit dem 32nm Prozess haben sie jtzt auch schon die 2. CPU Generation mit rausgebracht wärend AMD noch auf den 45nm rumsitzt. Somit hat Intel gegen BD den Vorteil dass sie den 32nm Prozess schon mehr ausreifen lassen haben.
> @F-4 Naja 1. sind wir nun mal in einem Computerforum das nicht zu Unrecht Extreme heißt.
> Und 2. Ist der P2 nur interessant wenn man davor schon einen AMD hatte, ansonsten kannste das Ding vergessen. Und 3. Lieschen und Max Mustermann kaufen den MM Fertig PC und die juckts nicht ob P4 oder Gulftown drinn ist...
> Und 5. Seltsamer Weise war der P4 trotzdem schneller als ein A64, die IPC war zwar schlechter aber durch den hohen Takt konnte er das locker wieder Wett machen und war schneller. Trotzdem war der P4 natürlich ein Reinfall (Abwärme, Stromverbrauch, Kosten etc.)


Klar - du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier um das Prescott-Modell und nicht um das Gallatin-Modell handelt. Das Gallatin-Modell schneidet wesentlich schlechter ab - und da liegt knapp ein Jahr zwischen.
Im Test muss sich der Prescott dann auch nur maximal mit dem Sledgehammer aus 2003 herumschlagen, welcher 2,2 Ghz auf die Waage bringt, nämlich in Form des FX-51, obwohl man den FX-53 mit 2,4 GHz hätte nutzen können. Darüber hinaus kam dann um 06/2004 der Clawhammer raus, der sowieso mit Sockel 939 noch mal richtig debüttierte. So dolle is' der Test nun echt nich' - und ich würde ihn auch nicht für einen richtigen Vergleich herauskramen, denn ich denke, dass der Clawhammer mühelos den Prescott zersägen konnte, gefolgt von San Diego und Toledo.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Skysnake AMDs 45nm Prozess ist ausgereifter? Wie kommst du denn darauf? Intel hatte den 45nm Prozess schließlich schon länger und mit dem 32nm Prozess haben sie jtzt auch schon die 2. CPU Generation mit rausgebracht wärend AMD noch auf den 45nm rumsitzt. Somit hat Intel gegen BD den Vorteil dass sie den 32nm Prozess schon mehr ausreifen lassen haben.


Wa1lock willste mich grad falsch verstehen? 

Ich sagte, das Intel einen Technologievorsprung in der Fertigung hat, für diesen aber auch mit höheren Kosten für die Forschung in den Fertigungsverfahren haben wird.

Wenn du als erster ne neue Strukturgröße produziert oder ein neues Verfahren entwickelst, dann biste immer gekniffen, weil du nicht weist was funktioniert und was nicht. Als zweiter haste immer die Vorteil zu wissen was auf keinen Fall funktioniert.

Sowas spart dir in der Entwicklung extrem viele Kosten. Zudem wird es schon eine Vielzahl an Papers geben, die Problematiken behandelt. Da wirst du selbstverständlich nicht die genauen Aufbauten bekommen, aber die Ideen dahinter, und die kann man dann zielgerichtet weiter entwickeln.

Technologieführen zu sein ist also immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Nicht ohne Grund hat sich Intel dazu genötigt gefühlt letztes Jahr erstmals seine FABs für Dritte zu öffnen, damit diese auch dort fertigen lassen können. Das ist einzigartig in Intels Geschichte und zeigt das man sich sowas auch nicht mehr leisten kann/will.


----------



## F-4 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Klar - du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier um das Prescott-Modell und nicht um das Gallatin-Modell handelt. Das Gallatin-Modell schneidet wesentlich schlechter ab - und da liegt knapp ein Jahr zwischen.
> Im Test muss sich der Prescott dann auch nur maximal mit dem Sledgehammer aus 2003 herumschlagen, welcher 2,2 Ghz auf die Waage bringt, nämlich in Form des FX-51, obwohl man den FX-53 mit 2,4 GHz hätte nutzen können. Darüber hinaus kam dann um 06/2004 der Clawhammer raus, der sowieso mit Sockel 939 noch mal richtig debüttierte. So dolle is' der Test nun echt nich' - und ich würde ihn auch nicht für einen richtigen Vergleich herauskramen, denn ich denke, dass der Clawhammer mühelos den Prescott zersägen konnte, gefolgt von San Diego und Toledo.



Dann warja klar noch Quake, das ist Rosinen Pickerei vom feinsten ...  
Die Quake Engine war eigentlich derart auf denn Pentium zugeschnitten, ob gewollt oder nicht aber gerade die Engine wird immer wieder hervor gekrammt wenn man beweisen muss das der PIV gar nicht soooo schlecht war ...abgesehen vom Preis der Hitze und was war das noch ? achja Abwaerme ...


mfg F-4


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

*lach* Quake.. na, jedem das seine.  Jop, die P4s waren echte Hitzköpfe...


----------



## XE85 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



F-4 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind was meinst du wie Gross ein 8 (vorsicht Sarkasmus! ) echte Kerne Chip von Intel wird !?



Wenn man es hochrechnet wohl etwa 360-380mm2



F-4 schrieb:


> Ein Bulldozer Modul Kern verbraucht nur 20 % mehr Die als ein "Richtiger" nicht Modul Kern , so gesehen Spart AMD beim Bulldozer bei jedem 2ten Kern 80 % Flache ein , das kann Intel nicht sagen bei ihrem Modell ...



entscheidend ist aber nicht die Fläche des Moduls sondern des ganzen Chips - und auch wenn die Module recht klein sind, scheint der Chip (laut dem was aktuell bekannt ist) dennoch sehr aufgebläht zu sein. Wenn die 320mm2 stimmen wird ein Sandy Bridge mit 8 echten Kernen nur geringfügig größer sein.

mfg


----------



## F-4 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Wenn man es hochrechnet wohl etwa 360-380mm2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn Schweine fliegen koennten ... falls du verstehst was ich meine ? 

mfg F-4


----------



## widder0815 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Klar das das jetzt das neuste und BEste ist. Aber wenn AMD sowas mit der Leistung auf den Markt bringt wird es denk ich billiger sein. Intel und Nvidia finde ich allgemein überteuert.



300€ für Intels 2600k Top model teuer?
da finde ich ehr den AMD 1100t 250€ teuer


----------



## Arneb (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



			
				widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> 300€ für Intels 2600k Top model teuer?
> da finde ich ehr den AMD 1100t 250€ teuer


Jetzt erfindet man sogar schon Argumente, damit man welche hat. 
250€ hat der 1100 vor fast 2 Monaten mal gekostet. Jetzt kostet dieser 214€ lieferbar. Das *Topmodell* 2600K ist erst ab 315€ lieferbar. 

Klar ist AMD aktuell im Rückstand und kann die Preise kaum noch drücken für ihre Modelle. Für Aufrüster mit schon entsprechender Plattform ist es aber weiterhin günstiger als Platine und CPU zu kaufen.


----------



## F-4 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Arneb schrieb:


> Jetzt erfindet man sogar schon Argumente, damit man welche hat.
> 250€ hat der 1100 vor fast 2 Monaten mal gekostet. Jetzt kostet dieser 214€ lieferbar. Das *Topmodell* 2600K ist erst ab 315€ lieferbar.
> 
> Klar ist AMD aktuell im Rückstand und kann die Preise kaum noch drücken für ihre Modelle. Für Aufrüster mit schon entsprechender Plattform ist es aber weiterhin günstiger als Platine und CPU zu kaufen.



Sehe ich auch so, im Worst Case Scenario braucht man sogar noch neuen ram und das wird dann schon teuer ...
Aber wenn AMD nicht guckt das bald AM3+ Boards im Laden stehen werden sie in 1-2 Monaten nicht mehr viele CPUs absetzen , so mancher Hardcore AMD User wuerde sich sicher nen 1090T und nen AM3+ holen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Arneb schrieb:


> Jetzt erfindet man sogar schon Argumente, damit man welche hat.
> 250€ hat der 1100 vor fast 2 Monaten mal gekostet. Jetzt kostet dieser 214€ lieferbar. Das *Topmodell* 2600K ist erst ab 315€ lieferbar.
> 
> Klar ist AMD aktuell im Rückstand und kann die Preise kaum noch drücken für ihre Modelle. Für Aufrüster mit schon entsprechender Plattform ist es aber weiterhin günstiger als Platine und CPU zu kaufen.


Ok aber jetzt mal kurz Logisch denken:
Ein Aufrüster rüstet nur dann auch wenn ihm etwas zu langsam ist, also haben wir die Möglichkeit das derjenige schon davor einen schnellen AMD (Trotzdem langsamer als Intel) gekauft hat und jetzt aufrüsten möchte.
Oder dass derjenige sich einen Athlon X2 oder dergleichen gekauft hat.
Also wer einen P2 X4 besitzt dem wird entweder nichts zu langsam sein oder ein X6 würde ihm dort nichts bringen ---> *Ausgeschlossen
*Wenn derjenige also einen Athlon X2 oder dergleichen hat/hatte wird ihm das Aufrüsten wohl zu teuer sein, denn wer einen X2 hat ist nunmal Geizig oder nicht Wohlbetucht oder will eben nichts in seinen PC investieren weil er die Leistung nicht braucht. --->* Ausgeschlossen
*
Also siehst du das Aufrüsten auf einen X6 Schwachsinn wäre...
mfg


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Was ist denn das fürn Schwachsinn? "Wer einen X2 hat ist nunmal Geizig". 
Ich kenne jemanden der sich vor ca. 4-5 Jahren n PC gekauft hat mit X2 und jetzt auf den X6 aufgerüstet hat. Nur weil jemand ne günstige und langsame CPU hat heißt das ja nicht automatisch das er nicht aufrüsten will


----------



## Stevii (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich weiß zwar nicht worum es hier geht, aber ich hab nen Dualcore und werde auf einen Hexacore aufrüsten.


----------



## F-4 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Also Ehrlich vor 2 Jahren als der Athlon II X2 kam war der meist noch mehr als Ausreichend , da muss man nicht geizig gewesen sein , wenn man nach 1-2 Jahren Aufruesten will . 
User von Sockel AM2 (+) haben wohl noch einen heizer Phenom I oder erste gen Athlon oder "Athlon I" und auch da ist ein Umstieg zum Hex Sicher noch Sinnvoll ...
Wuerde sich mein 550Be , denn ich noch vor nur einem Jahr gekauft habe nicht auch zum X3 und X4 schalten lassen wuerde ich wohl auch umsteigen , so werde ich aber wohl noch warten bis die Hex Cores Abverkauft werden wenn ueberhaupt ...
Denn wenn ich ehrlich bin , nutze ich denn 550Be gerade als X3 @ Stock takt und das Ding ist immer noch Scheiss schnell , jedenfalls schnell genug fuer alles !

mfg F-4


----------



## Jan565 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir den BD zu Release kaufen soll oder nicht. Mein Phenom X4 läuft gerade bei 4,2GHz bei moderater Spannung. Die Leistung ist einfach Top, wirklich einen grund, außer das es schon ihrgendwo ein anreiz ist einen "Bulldozer" im PC zu haben, habe ich eigentlich nicht. Und vielleicht, weil der BD, den SB Platt macht so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Bulldozer Goes to 11 | Business Blog 
Das wird laut John Fruehe auch alles für die Desktop-CPUs gelten.


----------



## sp01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Naja, was soll mir das aufrüsten auf einen PhII (AM2+)bringen, Die Top modelle benötigen meines Wissens ein AM3 Brett. Was anderes sehe ich derzeit als rausgeschmissenes Geld an - zumindest mit einem 9950BE.
In sofern sehe ich BD erst als Ablösung, bin mir aber nicht sicher das die erste Generation nicht auch so ein "Reinfall" wie der Phenom werden wird.
Weshalb ich aktuell auch die Entwicklung bei Intel beobachte.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Also viel Text wenig neues.

Das Einzige wirklich neue ist glaub ich die Aussage, das die 500MHz möglich sind, wenn ALLE! Cores unter Vollast stehen (war schon bekannt) aber wenn weniger Cores aktiv sind, sogar noch mehr an Taktsteigerung drin ist!

Das ist die eigentlich wirkliche Neuigkeit. wenn wir von den 3,5GHz ausgehen, dann heist das wir haben bei z.B. 4 Cores bis zu 4GHz oder mehr. (Je nachdem ob die 3,5GHz mit oder ohne die 500MHz Turbo gerechnet sind. Ist ja leider noch nicht bekannt)

Grad Anwendungen die nur wenige Kerne auslasten könnte dies doch zu einer deutlichen Leistungssteigerung führen.


----------



## blackedition94 (1. Februar 2011)

Ps: http://www.tomshardware.de/Intel-Ruckruf-Chipsatz-H67-P67,news-245291.html


----------



## Arneb (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



sp01 schrieb:


> Naja, was soll mir das aufrüsten auf einen PhII (AM2+)bringen, Die Top modelle benötigen meines Wissens ein AM3 Brett. Was anderes sehe ich derzeit als rausgeschmissenes Geld an - zumindest mit einem 9950BE.
> In sofern sehe ich BD erst als Ablösung, bin mir aber nicht sicher das die erste Generation nicht auch so ein "Reinfall" wie der Phenom werden wird.
> Weshalb ich aktuell auch die Entwicklung bei Intel beobachte.


Falsches Wissen. Nur die AM2+ Bretter der ersten Stunden haben kaum bis Null durch den Hersteller AM3 Support. Mechanisch passt jeder AM3 Prozessor in den Sockel AM2 und AM2+. Man kann sagen, dass praktisch 90% der AM2+ Bretter AM3 Support haben. 
Ob du aufrüsten willst und ob das für dich sinnvoll ist, kann dir eh keiner beantworten. Du stellst weder die Frage, noch kennen wir dein Anwendungsprofil. Du solltest aber deine Meinung nicht auf falsches Wissen aufbauen.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Arneb schrieb:


> Falsches Wissen. Nur die AM2+ Bretter der ersten Stunden haben kaum bis Null durch den Hersteller AM3 Support. Mechanisch passt jeder AM3 Prozessor in den Sockel AM2 und AM2+. Man kann sagen, dass praktisch 90% der AM2+ Bretter AM3 Support haben.
> Ob du aufrüsten willst und ob das für dich sinnvoll ist, kann dir eh keiner beantworten. Du stellst weder die Frage, noch kennen wir dein Anwendungsprofil. Du solltest aber deine Meinung nicht auf falsches Wissen aufbauen.


Falsches Wissen.
Die meißten AM2+ Bretter (Betone Meißten) haben nur Support bis 95W CPUs, aber die Topmodelle von AMD haben bis zu 140W (965 C2) bzw. 125W (955, 1100 usw) TDP damit werden sie nicht unterstützt.
mfg

PS Das mit dem "Geizig" war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## XE85 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



blackedition94 schrieb:


> Ps: Intel: Rückruf von Chipsätzen der "Sandy Bridge"-Prozessoren



Das hat hier nichts zu suchen, hier ist der Bulldozer Sammelthread

mfg


----------



## sp01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

OK, Arneb hat nicht unrecht, ich denke aber das ein X6 nicht mehr supported wurde. Das mit der 95W TPD, war auch der Knackpunkt, weshalb die meisten Boards ausgeschieden sind.
Um noch mal auf die Überschrift zurück zu kommen. Der 950 ist doch nur ein "kleiner" i7 - oder lieg ich da falsch. Somit müsste sich erst zeigen wie der BD sich zu Sandy und Ify schlägt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



sp01 schrieb:


> Der 950 ist doch nur ein "kleiner" i7 - oder lieg ich da falsch. Somit müsste sich erst zeigen wie der BD sich zu Sandy und Ify schlägt.



Der "Kleine" i7 ist der 920/930, der 950 hat einige MHz mehr zu bieten.
Wenn Bulldozer tatsächlich doppelt so schnell ist dann mag das schon sehr gut sein. Aber Bulldozer muss sich ja mit den Prozessoren messen die dann angeboten werden wenn Bulldozer angeboten wird und das ist nicht mehr der i7 950.

Laut der Folie von XE85 ist der 4 Modul Bulldozer auch ein gutes Stück schneller als der i7 980X. Daher würde ich davon ausgehen dass er auch schneller ist als die aktuellen Sandy Bridge Quad Cores. Aber von Sandy Bridge kommen noch 8 Kerner und mit denen muss sich Bulldozer auch messen.


----------



## sp01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ja ganau deiner Meinung.
Wenn ich richtig liegt hat der BD aber keine virtuellen Kerne die bei Vollauslastung zugeschalted werden. Vorn dem her sind für mache Anwendungen die Intel Prozis vorteil hafter.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich denke dass du Bulldozer sowieso nicht mehr mit Intel Prozessoren auf einem Level vergleichen kannst da sie sich technisch grundlegen unterscheiden.

Die Modul Bauweise bietet sicherlich hier und da Vorteile. Welche das sind muss Bulldozer jedoch erst noch beweisen.
Jedoch denke ich dass es nicht mehr auf Kerne oder Taktfrequenzen ankommt und auch die Leistung pro Takt in den Hintergrund wandert.
Sofern diese Module günstig zu fertigen sind kann AMD entsprechende Module zusammensetzen und hat dann die Leistung die benötigt wird.

Interessant finde ich jedenfalls die Meldung dass der Turbo Modus alle Module bei Vollauslastung noch um 500MHz übertakten kann. Das klingt beeindruckend.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Bulldozer tatsächlich doppelt so schnell ist dann mag das schon sehr gut sein



Wo hast du soowas gehört? sind jetzt 50% schon doppelt so schnell?

wenn man diese (vermutete) 50% mal hochrechnet , und der BD 50% schneller ist als der x6 1100t (mit dem er ja verglichen wird) heißt es das er auf dem gleichen neveau eines SB ist ... 
kommt nur dazu das bis dahin noch min 3 monate ins Jahr gehn , keiner um die OC tauglichkeit bescheit weiß(die beim SB ja geil ist) und das Intel da ja auch schon wieder mit der nächsten Gen. aufwartet


----------



## XE85 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Weder der 980X noch der i7-950 werden die prämären Gegner eines 4 Modul BD sein. Wie viel schneller oder nicht er zu diesen ist ist eigentlich relativ egal. Die Gegner werden wohl die 6 Kern SBs werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke dass du Bulldozer sowieso nicht mehr  mit Intel Prozessoren auf einem Level vergleichen kannst da sie sich  technisch grundlegen unterscheiden.



Die unterscheiden sich, richtig - das ist aber für den Endkunden nicht relevant - für den zählt in erster Linie wie viel Leistung man für den Euro bekommt und wieviel die CPU dabei verbraucht. Und dahin gehen wird man in erster Linie auch vergleichen.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Wo hast du soowas gehört? sind jetzt 50% schon doppelt so schnell?



Da habe ich mich natürlich verschrieben...


----------



## widder0815 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

aber will spasseshalber mal einwerfen (weil die AMD getreuen immer gern Geschichte ala Athlon rauswühlen) ... hey leute von AMD , euch kann doch nix passieren
wenn es zu hart für AMD kommt und sie völlig abstinken , dann schaltet sich wie in fernerer Geschichte das Internationale Kartellamt ein und Intel muss seine Technologie AMD zugänglich machen  hatten wir ja schon mal


----------



## Arneb (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Falsches Wissen.
> Die meißten AM2+ Bretter (Betone Meißten) haben nur Support bis 95W CPUs, aber die Topmodelle von AMD haben bis zu 140W (965 C2) bzw. 125W (955, 1100 usw) TDP damit werden sie nicht unterstützt.
> mfg
> 
> PS Das mit dem "Geizig" war nicht böse gemeint.


Was hat denn Sockel AM2+ und zu 90% klar AM3 Support mit der TDP gemeinsam? Nur weil Boards eine TDP Begrenzung haben schließt das doch nicht AM3 CPU Support aus. Du solltest vielleicht vorher lesen und nicht meinem Beitrag zitieren um dann ein völlig anderes Thema beginnen. Mir falsches Wissen unterstellen, aber dabei nicht verstehen um was es geht. Ich werde es dir erklären aber nur, wenn du dich bemühst das gelesene zu verstehen. Vorher wäre es ja sinnbefreit.


----------



## Wenzman (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wird es auch 6 Kerner von Bulldozer geben ? hab jetzt nur was von 4 und 8 Kernern gelesen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Nach aktuellem Stand, ja.


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Wird es auch 6 Kerner von Bulldozer geben ? hab jetzt nur was von 4 und 8 Kernern gelesen.



laut Roadmap soll es 2, 3 und 4 Modul Bulldozer geben die als 4, 6 und 8 Kerner vermarktet werden. Direkt zum Marktstart soll es allerdings erstmal die 4 Modul(8Kern) Modelle mit 125W und 95W TDP geben - unklar ist neben den Taktraten auch ob die kleineren Modelle auch abseits der Kerne, zB beim L3 Cache abgespekt sind. 

mfg


----------



## STSLeon (7. Februar 2011)

Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn die kleinen BD beim Level 3 Cache beschnitten wären. Vorteil der Modulbauweise ist ja, dass man einfach ein Modul ans andere bauen kann. Vermute AMD wird die defekten wieder als 3 Kerner verkaufen oder eine kleinere Baureihe komplett ohne L3 Cache veröffentlichen.


----------



## Sturmtank (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn die kleinen BD beim Level 3 Cache beschnitten wären. Vorteil der Modulbauweise ist ja, dass man einfach ein Modul ans andere bauen kann. Vermute AMD wird die defekten wieder als 3 Kerner verkaufen oder eine kleinere Baureihe komplett ohne L3 Cache veröffentlichen.


ist es überhaupt möglich einen 3 kerner zu machen, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht ganz vorstellen. wenn ein modul defekt ist, ists defekt oder?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wäre zumindest nicht sinnvoll 
Er meint wohl 3 Module/ 6 Kerne.
Aber vielleicht könnte man einen Kern als extrem-low-power Sempron vermarkten...


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Mit extrem low power


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mit extrem low power


eben


----------



## STSLeon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

@ Sturmtank: Das Modul muss ja nicht völlig im Ar*** sein, Teildefekt reicht ja schon aus. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass AMD 4 Kerner BD, bei denen 1 Modul teildefekt ist wieder als 3 Kerner verkauft. Ähnlich wie bei den 7XX Phenom II.


----------



## AlexBW (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wenn AMD schlau ist, dann veröffentlichen sie vor April noch aussagekräftige Leistungs-und Verbauchsdaten vom Bulldozer und nutzen die Probleme der Intel-Chips aus. 

Es gibt nämlich denke ich viele wie mich, die sich gerne ein SB-System geholt hätten. Jetzt muss man bis April warten. Wenn bis dahin die Daten vom BD überzeugen, kann ich auch noch drei Monate warten.


----------



## STSLeon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich denke passend zur Cebit wird da was kommen


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich denke passend zur Cebit wird da was kommen


Wäre einfach zu geil. 1. weil ich dort bin  und 2. würde es amd gut tun die ganzen leute die siche eine sandy bridge kaufen wollten, zu einem bd greifen würden.


----------



## Cyris (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Schade das es einfach keine leakes vom BD gibt und ob die Masse den "BD" zur Cebit zu Gesicht bekommen wird, ist auch so eine Sache.
Ich hätte mich natürlich auch über das Crosshair V gefreut , hauptsache was neues in der AMD Richtung..


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Cyris schrieb:


> Crosshair V


..das wäre zu göttlich....wer weiß vlt. klappts ja auf der cebit..wer weiß ..wer weiß


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerron (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Na abwarten was es wird. Mal wieder nen AMD im Rechner das würd mich freuen, hoffe nur das die ersten Mainboards nicht alle nur AMD Karten im CF unterstützen ......Also bitte bitte........ auch einen NF200 Drauf packen oder Zwei. 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## AMD (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Naja ich hoffe die AMD Bulldozer werden ordentlich einschlagen!
Die Leistung wird bestimmt gut, da bin ich mir sicher nur ich habe etwas Angst, dass die 8 Kern CPUs dann doch etwas teurer werden, wie wir es noch von denX4 oder X6 Modellen kennen... die sind ja P/L technisch echt die Bombe find ich...

Aber naja, noch tuts der Q8400 @3Ghz eine weile... aber ich warte auf euch, ihr Bulldozer


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Der Preis entspricht der Leistung, wie bei AMD und Intel üblich. Einzig die Topmodelle kosten den üblichen Luxusaufschlag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

.. und sinnfreie CPUs, wie Dual Cores mit SMT die mehr kosten als Quads ohne SMT.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Das sind die Dualcore-"Topmodelle"  

Wobei ein i3-2100 einen ähnlich teueren X4 955 BE klatscht in einigen Spielen und dabei sparsamer ist - sinnfrei ist hier nicht unbedingt der richtige Begriff.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich glaub, da hat man an die hier gedacht
CPUs/Intel Sockel 1156 Core i5, Dual-Core | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wobei ein i3-2100 einen ähnlich teueren X4 955 BE klatscht in einigen Spielen und dabei sparsamer ist - sinnfrei ist hier nicht unbedingt der richtige Begriff.



Ich bezog mich auf Quads ohne SMT, also auf den i5 760, bzw. den i5 2500. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da hat man an die hier gedacht
> CPUs/Intel Sockel 1156 Core i5, Dual-Core | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland



So siehts aus, Marc hat das nur nicht verstanden, aber sei ihm verziehen, es ist Sonntag Nacht und der Montag steht vor der Tür...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wer zumeist mit weniger MT arbeitet, der fährt mit einem i5-680 sicher nicht schlecht. Das ist aber ein sehr spezielles Szenario, zugegeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Für bestimmte Szenarien gibts halt auch die spezielle CPU, ist doch schön, wenn Nischen abgedeckt werden.


----------



## Arneb (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: Infos zu den Chipsätzen*



XE85 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Klar ist da Platz zwischen 2600k und 980X - nur der BD ist in der Fertigung auch deutlich teurer als der 2600k (225 vs 320mm2)
> 
> mfg


 
Wie oft immer diese Spekulation zur Argumentation herhalten musste und in diesem Fall sogar noch als Wahrheit verkauft wird ist schon komisch. 
SemiAccurate Forums - View Single Post - Bulldozer module shot(compared with Westmere)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Hans spricht nun von um/etwas unter 300mm2, das ist immer noch weit mehr als ein Gulftown (248mm2) oder SB (225mm2).


----------



## Arneb (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Das macht ja die falsche Behauptung nicht richtiger. 
Du behauptest das ja auch und ist immer wieder ein gewolltes Argument von dir. 320mm². Jetzt sollen es unter 300mm² sein. 
Wird das nun deine neue Argumentation sein?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wie kann etwas falsch sein, wenn es noch keine offiziellen Daten gibt? Die mm2 für Bulldozer sind SPEKULATIONEN. Keine Argumente.


----------



## Arneb (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wenn das also nur eine Spekulation ist, wieso sind dann die spekulierten 320mm², die jetzt nach unten spekuliert werden, immer ein Argument für dich?
Auch der Beitrag von XE85 den ich zitiert habe, stellt die 320mm² nicht als Spekulation dar, sondern als gegeben. Von dir gibt es auch genug Beiträge in denen du die 320mm² als gegeben darstellst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Jeder, der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, weiß, dass Speku ist. Zumal ich idR dazu schreibe "laut Hans de Vries"  

Also spare dir bitte die Anschuldigung, ich würde die 320 mm2 als Fakt darstellen. Das ist nicht der Fall. Mehr als die Spekulation gibt es nicht, also die diese Spekulation (wie andere auch) als Basis für weitere Spekulationen (wie "BD ist teurer zu fertigen"). Das war schon immer so, ob es dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Arneb schrieb:


> Wenn das also nur eine Spekulation ist, wieso sind dann die spekulierten 320mm², die jetzt nach unten spekuliert werden, immer ein Argument für dich?



Das ist ja, wie erwähnt, kein aus der Luft gegriffener Wert. Er stammt, ebenfalls wie erwähnt, von Hans de Vries. Es sollte klar sein das fast alles was BD angeht und nicht von AMD ist Spekulation ist. Und auch ich habe merhmals geschrieben das der Wert von Hans de Vries kommt, sogar im Startpost stehts dabei. Ich weiß nicht was du mit deiner pöbelei genau willst.  Niemand verkauft den Wert hier als Fakt.

mfg


----------



## Zockkind (25. Februar 2011)

Redet ihr von der DIE größe oder vom gesamten Prozessor ?

mfg


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

von der Die größe, die soll laut Hans de Vries bei einem 4 Modul BD 320mm2 betragen (SB: 225mm2 inkl GPU, Gulftown 248mm2)

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Hans hat seine Rechnung korrigiert, er nennt derzeit um/unter 300mm2.


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Jap, habs grad gelesen: SemiAccurate Forums - View Single Post - Bulldozer module shot(compared with Westmere)

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Niemand verkauft den Wert hier als Fakt.
> 
> mfg



Aber bei dir liest es sich wie ein Fakt, daher solltest du das in allen deinen Posts auch erwähnen, dass es eben weit weg von einem Fakt ist.


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich erwähne es in der Regel auch. Wenn es mal in einem Post anders rüber kommt kann ich auch nichts machen, ich bin auch nur ein Mensch. Und deshalb braucht man nicht jedes mal so einen Aufstand machen, vor allem wenn es in den anderen Posts (Startpost zB) ohnehin erwähnt ist. Schon gar nicht in der Art wie es hier teilweise gemacht wird.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die Aussage von dir, die auf der letzen Seite zitiert wurde.
nicht jeder guckt ständig in den Startpost rein, aber jeder liest mit und wenn es Aussagen gibt, wie eben die Die Größe, ohne dass dabei steht, dass es kein Fakt ist, wird das von anderen User als Fakt angenommen und in anderen Threads aufgegriffen und am Ende sehen das viele als Fakt an, ohne dass es einer ist.

Dass du das mal vergessen kannst du erwähnen, ist natürlich verzeihlich, aber man kann Posts ja editieren.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Fakt hin oder her...
Fakt ist, ich freu mich riesig auf AMD denn im Sommer wird aufgerüstet und ich hoffe doch schwer das der Bulldozer für mich das Rennen macht! 
P.s.: ... und das sagt einer der eigentlich von Intel "überzeugt" ist.


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die Aussage von dir, die auf der letzen Seite zitiert wurde.



Du hat gleich unter dem originalen Post(656) geschrieben, da hat es dich nicht gestört. Aber jetzt auf einmal weil der Post mehr als einen Monat nachdem ich ihn geschrieben habe nochmal zitiert wurde (auch der User der ihn zitiert hat, hat inzwischen mehrere Post hier geschrieben) stört es dich? Sehr eigenartig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass du das mal vergessen kannst du erwähnen, ist natürlich verzeihlich, aber man kann Posts ja editieren.



Das kann man, und man kann auf eine andere art und weise darauf hinweisen. Vor allem nicht einen Monat danach. Du hast wie erwähnt gleich danach gepostet, ohne hinweis.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Du hat gleich unter dem originalen Post(656) geschrieben, da hat es dich nicht gestört. Aber jetzt auf einmal weil der Post mehr als einen Monat nachdem ich ihn geschrieben habe nochmal zitiert wurde (auch der User der ihn zitiert hat, hat inzwischen mehrere Post hier geschrieben) stört es dich?



Ist mir damals noch nicht in der Tragweite aufgefallen, die mit inzwischen bewusst ist.


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Es wäre dir auch heute nicht aufgefallen wenn es nicht user geben würde die offenbar nichts besseres zu tun haben als einen Monat alte Posts zu zitieren. Ausserdem ist es lächerlich sich jetzt darüber so aufzuregen, meiner Meinung jedefalls. Die Die Sice ist für Endanwender völlig irrelevant, die meisten können damit nichtmal was anfangen. Und wie gesagt man kann auf einen andere Art und Weise darauf hinweisen. 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Es geht darum, dass man Aussagen nicht als Fakten darstellt. die keine Fakten beinhalten, das ist das einzige Kriterium, das ich ansetze, wann ich das anspreche, ist irrelevant.
Dass die Die Größe für den gemeinen User völlig egal ist, ist klar, ihn interessiert allein was er an Leistung pro Euro bekommt und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wann ich das anspreche, ist irrelevant.



Es ist trotzdem etwas merkwürdig das du es gerade jetzt machst. Aber egal, Ich werde in Zukunft auch bei deinen Posts jedes i Tüpfelchen kritisieren das nicht stimmt.

Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, Danke.

mfg


----------



## Ortonplayer (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Weiß man denn nun wann die AMD´s kommen? Bei mir steht in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen eigentlich ein komplett neuer Rechner Kauf an, aber unter den Umständen das er bals rauskommt warte ich gerne noch auf erste Testergebnisse.

Also weiß einer wann es ungefähr soweit ist?


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ungefähr Juni


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem etwas merkwürdig das du es gerade jetzt machst. Aber egal, Ich werde in Zukunft auch bei deinen Posts jedes i Tüpfelchen kritisieren das nicht stimmt.



Irgendwann muss man anfangen, andere haben auch schon vor 10 Jahren mit ihrer Doktorarbeit angefangen und müssen jetzt erst feststellen, dass sie Humpitz geschrieben haben
Klar, kannst du machen, ich versuche aber nicht Mutmaßungen als Fakten zu verkaufen, ich kritisiere das, ebenso wenn wieder einer denkt, dass Bulldozer schneller sein wird als ein Supercomputer von vor 5 Jahren.



XE85 schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, Danke.



Jep, Recht hast du, mal abwarten, was AMD nun bei der Cebit präsentiert, dann gibts vielleicht auch endlich mal wirkliche Fakten und nicht nur Mutmaßungen oder Hoffnungen.


----------



## Arneb (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, Danke.
> 
> mfg


Da muss ich einwerfen, dass du nicht nur einmal, sondern auffällig oft immer gerne Beweise haben willst, wenn andere User auch nichts anderes machen wie du, einfach nur spekulieren. Du hast ja in diesem Thread schon behauptet, dass Nvidia gerne Chipsätze für die AMD Plattform fertigen würde, es aber wegen AMD nicht darf. Du hast dies als Tatsache geschrieben und nachdem ich dir aufgezeigt habe, dass deine Tatsache eine von dir so gedachte Geschichte ist, kommt dann nur noch, zurück zum Thema. Genauso auch jetzt wieder mit deiner Spekulation die du hier und da als Tatsache beschreibst. Natürlich kommt dann wieder, zurück zum Thema. 
Falsche Aussagen als Tatsache verkaufen, und dann Gegenargumente abzuwürgen in Form von zurück zum Thema zeigt für mich, dass du selber nicht das einhalten kannst, was du von andere forderst. Das ist eine schwache Argumentation.


----------



## XE85 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Arneb schrieb:


> Falsche Aussagen als Tatsache verkaufen, und dann Gegenargumente abzuwürgen in Form von zurück zum Thema zeigt für mich, dass du selber nicht das einhalten kannst, was du von andere forderst. Das ist eine schwache Argumentation.



wie wärs wenn du mal vor deiner eigenen Haustüre kehren würdest? Du kritisierst hier andere User, verbreitest aber selbst falsche Aussagen...:



Arneb schrieb:


> Die CPU kommuniziert direkt mit der GPU. Das kann Sandy nicht.



behauptest mit voller Überzeugung die GPU von Sandy Bridge könne nicht direkt mit der CPU kommunizieren

...  oder stellst Dinge als gegeben hin obwohl noch nichts genaues bekannt ist:



Arneb schrieb:


> Die APU Llano bringt eine Grafikleistung von mindestens 250% mehr als die HD 3000 @12x10 Auflösung.



Über die genaue Leistung der GPU ist noch genau gar nichts bekannt 



Arneb schrieb:


> Du hast ja in diesem Thread schon behauptet, dass  Nvidia gerne Chipsätze für die AMD Plattform fertigen würde, es aber  wegen AMD nicht darf. Du hast dies als Tatsache geschrieben und nachdem  ich dir aufgezeigt habe, dass deine Tatsache eine von dir so gedachte  Geschichte ist, kommt dann nur noch, zurück zum Thema..



Ja, weil wie geschrieben, die nvidia - AMD Chipsatzgeschichte hier nicht das Thema ist. Ich habe auch geschrieben das du die Möglichkeit hast einen entsprechenden Thread aufzumachen in dem darüber diskutiert wird - hast du aber nicht gemacht. Hier wäre eine weiter Diskussion einfach OT. Genauso wie das was du jetzt wieder abziehst, für so etwas gibt es die PN Funktion die du nutzen solltest.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> mal abwarten, was AMD nun bei der  Cebit präsentiert, dann gibts vielleicht auch endlich mal wirkliche  Fakten und nicht nur Mutmaßungen oder Hoffnungen.



hoffentlich präsentiert man die Systeme nicht hinter geschlossenen Türen inkl. NDA Auflagen für die Presse - den dann erfährt man wahrscheinlich genau gar nix.

mfg


----------



## Arneb (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Ich sehe nur ein messen mit zweierlei Maß von dir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> hoffentlich präsentiert man die Systeme nicht hinter geschlossenen Türen inkl. NDA Auflagen für die Presse - den dann erfährt man wahrscheinlich genau gar nix.


 
Ist wohl anzunehmen, aber vielleicht sickern trotzdem Fakten durch, wer weiß.


----------



## Dukex2 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

AMD „Bulldozer“: Neue Die-Shots und CeBIT-Ankündigung
Na dann ist zumindest schon mal sicher das er auf der Cebit vertreten ist! Bis eben war es nur eine starke Vermutung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Gibts eigentlich schon Fakten dazu, dass Bulldozer doch kompatibel zu AM3 sein soll?
Laut MSI ist das ja so, daher werben die auch schon damit. KLICK
Werden andere Hersteller nachziehen und am Ende läuft dann Bulldozer praktisch auf allen AM3 Boards, die per Bios Update fit gemacht sind?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Erstmal abwarten. Wer weiß was es da für einbusen gibt. Aber wenn es nur ein Bios Update ist werden andere Nachziehen alles andere währe für die nur blöd.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wenn der Verlust daran liegt, dass der Turbo Modus nicht funktioniert, dann ist das schon vertretbar.


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



> AMD erklärte uns jedoch, dass AM3-Boards, im Gegensatz zu kommenden Platinen mit Sockel AM3+, nicht alle Funktionen von Bulldozer-CPUs unterstützen sollen. Welche Features fehlen, verriet AMD nicht.



War ja anzunehmen.

Gab es nicht die selbe Info das der X6 per Bios update auf den 7xx Chipsätzen laufen soll.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Naja das währe ja der Turbo core wie Quanti schon schreib und dann noch Cool & quit.
Wenn dem wirklich so ist dann frag ich mich warum AMD erst sagte das man den AM3 sockel nicht verwenden kann da er wichtige funktionen nicht unterstüzen kann. Naja erstmal abwarten und schauen was die neue CPU so kann und ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Hoffen wir mal, dass nach der Cebit mehr Infos draußen sind, auch und vor allem, wie es denn mit Bulldozer und AM3 aussieht.


----------



## Nyuki (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

wird Kompatible  mal abwarten

Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## Old-Man (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Bei den neuen Chipsätzen steht auch eine Anhebung des NB-Taktes im Raum, meine ich in Erinnerung zu haben. Wenn dem so ist, würde bei hochgetakteten CPUs die NB auf AM3-Boards zum Flaschenhals.
Vielleicht ein Indiz für mehr als 4Ghz Standardtakt?^^


----------



## Dukex2 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wie schon bei CB erwähnt worden ist wird sich mit den 9xx Chipsätzen von AMD nicht viel neues bringen. Was auf jedenfall gut ist das die Southbridge das Problem des Trim-Befehl bei SSD´s nicht mehr hat. Wobei mir von der Problematik nichts bekannt war.


----------



## XE85 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ....wie es denn mit Bulldozer und AM3 aussieht.



ist allem Anschein nach nicht kompatibel ... siehe 2. Update vom Beitrag bei Planet 3D Now:

Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Aussage von AMD:



> _das Statement von AMD ist noch aktuell. Gerüchte oder Meldungen von Partnern kommentiert AMD nicht_


richtig eindeutig sind die aussagen aber nicht

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> ist wohl nicht kompatibel ... siehe 2. Update vom Beitrag bei Planet 3D Now:
> 
> Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
> 
> Aussage von AMD:



Das ist ja genau das, was ich meine. AMD sagt, dass Bulldozer nicht laufen wird, wieso wirbt MSI aber dann damit und wieso bringen sie angeblich ein Bulldozer fähiges AM3 Brett raus und wieso wollen sie per Bios Update ältere Boards Bulldozer Ready machen? 
Fragen über Fragen und AMD scheint ja nun doch nichts bei der Cebit über Bulldozer zu sagen.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



> Fragen über Fragen und AMD scheint ja nun doch nichts bei der Cebit über Bulldozer zu sagen.


Wenn die Cebit mit der Tatsache zu Ende gehen sollte finde ich das mehr wie enttäuschend.  Wäre doch der perfekte Zeitpunkt um ein paar Kunden das warten zu erleichtern. Dazu das Intel mit ihren Chipsätzen schlechte PR hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

AMD könnte die Panne bei Intel nutzen um Klarheit zu schaffen, wie es denn nun bei ihnen aussieht, aber der Zug fährt wohl ohne Bulldozer ab.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Mal zur Kompatibilität zu älteren Boards:
Über die Kompatibilität zu älteren Boards kann man momentan nicht viel sagen, denn einige Board Hersteller haben noch nicht mal Test CPUs um diese ausgiebig auszutesten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Wenn MSI sagt, dass AM3 Bulldozer kompatibel ist, bedeutete das doch, dass er auch in den Sockel passt.
Wieso macht es AMD dann nicht so wie Intel? Also dafür sorgen, dass er mechanisch nicht passen *kann*.


----------



## STSLeon (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Dann wäre AM3+ aber nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel. Ich vermute einfach, dass BD über mehr Pins verfügt. Deswegen können auch AM3 Board mit BD Unterstützung gebaut werden. Wird zwar ein Hick-Hack welches Board letztendlich kompatibel ist, aber anders kann ich mir die Boards von MSI und AsRock nicht erklären.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Gut die CPU passt vielleicht oder ganz sicher in die Sockel, aber das heißt doch nicht autom. dass diese auch mit älteren Chipsätzen unterstützt werden?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Dann wäre AM3+ aber nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel. Ich vermute einfach, dass BD über mehr Pins verfügt. Deswegen können auch AM3 Board mit BD Unterstützung gebaut werden. Wird zwar ein Hick-Hack welches Board letztendlich kompatibel ist, aber anders kann ich mir die Boards von MSI und AsRock nicht erklären.


 
Doch, du kannst den Bulldozer ja mit einer weiteren Kerbe oder sonst was ausstatten, dass es unmöglich macht, dass er in den AM3 Sockel gesetzt werden kann. Anders rum passen aber AM3 CPUs in den AM3+ Sockel, weil sie eben nicht diese Kerbe haben.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Laut Main so der Bulldozer jetzt doch erst in der zweiten Jahreshälfte kommen nicht wie erst angekündigt zweites Quartal.  In der zweiten Jahreshälfte sollen AMDs neue Bulldozer-CPUs verfügbar sein.
Langsam kann mich AMD mal gern haben, bin jetzt echt davor zu sagen scheiss auf Bulldozer mir kommt eine Sandy ***** ins System.


----------



## Wenzman (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

In den PCGH News stand das die neuen BD ''nur'' 50% schneller als der x6 1100t werden sollen.
Das ist ja dann in etwa so schnell wie die aktuellen teureren SB CPU's. 

Wenn das alles ist muss AMD aber was am Preis machen. 
Da die Prozessoren jetzt aber wie es scheint erst im  Q3 kommen dauert mir das zu lange, schade, hätte AMD gerne unterstützt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Niemand weiß, wie schnell Bulldozer wirklich ist, da musst du warten, bis es Fakten gibt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Sollte nicht in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen mal was geleakt werden, kauf ich mir auch ne SB. Auf die Boards passen ja dann auch Ivy Bridge CPUs. Gandenfrist an AMD! 
Finde es halt Mysteriös: Erst dick announcen, und dann keine Infos bringen. Keine kluge Verkaufsstrategie. xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Auf die Boards passen ja dann auch Ivy Bridge CPUs.


 
hoffen wir das mal, nicht dass Intel plötzlich noch was einfällt.


----------



## widder0815 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Als ich gesagt hab das der BD erst im Herbst kommt (finde thread nicht mehr , schon lange her) wurde ich runtergemacht das er schon seehhhr bald kommt blabla ... hir --->  !

Wenn er erst so Spät kommt , dann viel Spass AMD... gegen ivyBridge 



Wenzman schrieb:


> Wenn das alles ist muss AMD aber was am Preis machen.
> Da die Prozessoren jetzt aber wie es scheint erst im  Q3 kommen dauert  mir das zu lange, schade, hätte AMD gerne unterstützt.


 
Tja , der Teuerste SB (2600k) kostet jetzt ja nur noch 260€ , tendenz fallend ... viel spass AMD beim Billig verramschen der neuen Top generation .


----------



## Arneb (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Laut Main so der Bulldozer jetzt doch erst in der zweiten Jahreshälfte kommen nicht wie erst angekündigt zweites Quartal.  In der zweiten Jahreshälfte sollen AMDs neue Bulldozer-CPUs verfügbar sein.
> Langsam kann mich AMD mal gern haben, bin jetzt echt davor zu sagen scheiss auf Bulldozer mir kommt eine Sandy ***** ins System.


 
Kauf dir doch einen Sandy, wen soll das interessieren? Als Drohung taugt das auch nicht. Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass du anscheinend das Geschriebene von PCGH als heilige Schrift betrachtest. Da würde ich mir mal Sorgen machen an deiner Stelle. 

In dieser News Cebit 2011: MSI bringt AMD-Bulldozer-taugliche AM3-Mainboards sowie BIOS-Update [Update: Asrock dementiert plus Sockelvergleich] - am3, cebit, bulldozer stand zuerst dieser Satz, den du ja selber kopiert hattest.


> AMD erklärte uns jedoch, dass AM3-Boards, im Gegensatz zu kommenden Platinen mit Sockel AM3+, nicht alle Funktionen von Bulldozer-CPUs unterstützen sollen. Welche Features fehlen, verriet AMD nicht.


.
Jetzt hat diese News ein Update erfahren und der Satz wurde weg editiert. Da würde ich mich mal eher fragen warum PCGH so handelt. Das einzige was man wirklich sagen kann, alles was PCGH schreibt ist völlig wirr und ergibt keinen wirklichen Zusammenhang. Genauso auch die Aussage von PCGH, Bulldozer soll in der zweiten Jahreshälfte kommen. Für mich einfach mal eine Behauptung, nicht mehr. Zumindest ist mir PCGH noch nie in der Form aufgefallen, dass man die Aussagen von PCGH als Wahrheit ansehen kann. Schließlich schreibt PCGH auch oft unlogisches.
Zudem gibt es schon wieder andere Hinweise, dass BD anfang Juni kommen soll. 
AMD to launch desktop Bulldozer "Zambezi" at E3 Show in L.A. (June 7-9) - XtremeSystems Forums

Wie ich schon schrieb. Kauf dir Sandy oder was weiß ich, aber das was PCGH so schreibt ist ganz sicher nicht die heilige Schrift.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Das die genannten Termine wegen des erscheinens des Bulldozers immer wieder variieren seitens PCGH.de ist mir bekannt. Habe lediglich die letzte Info gepostet und mir meiner Enttäuschung Luft gelassen.



> Zudem gibt es schon wieder andere Hinweise, dass BD anfang Juni kommen soll.
> AMD to launch desktop Bulldozer "Zambezi" at E3 Show in L.A. (June 7-9) - XtremeSystems Forums


Wenn du dir den Link etwas genau angesehen hättest bezieht sich die Aussage auf eine PDF die im Sep 2010 veröffentlicht wurde. 





> I've just googled RD990 what is the codename of future 990FX chipset and I found a PDF from AMD from September 2010.


Was sagt uns eine PDF die ein halbes Jahr alt ist? Gar nichts! Genauso wie die Info das Bulldozer hinter verschlossenen Türen der Presse präsentiert wird. Die wiederum von AMD selber kam zwei Tage vor Eröffnung der Cebit und am ersten Tag wieder dementiert wurde und das veröffentlichte nicht nur PCGH.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

AMD weiß sehr genau, wann sie den Bulldozer aufm Markt bringen und an deren Fahrplan hat sich mit Sicherheit nichts geändert. Wenn er im Sommer kommen soll, dann kommt er auch im Sommer.
Ich bin ehere gespannt, wanns die ersten AM3+ Bretter geben wird.


----------



## MKaz92 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

ich fahre am sams zur cebit werd mich da auch mal erkundigen aber was meint ihr so soll ich in richtung cpu+MB investieren oder GPU?
find dozer sehr intressant iwie.
daten könnt ihr ja bei sys sehn


----------



## Arneb (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

*Dukex2*
Logisch das was PCGH schreibt ist natürlich wahrer als was schon längst geschrieben wurde. Überlege doch mal. PCGH behauptet AMD hätte seine Pläne geändert und zeigt nun Bulldozer doch nicht auf der Cebit. Dabei stützt sich die Behauptung von PCGH auf einen Homepage Eintrag von der Cebit, der sich wiederum auf die Folie bezieht die ja hier in der Überschrift als konkrete Angaben 50% betitelt wird. Dabei muss man wiederum sagen, dass dies alles nur Behauptungen sind, denn die Folien 50% sind wiederum von einer Seite die auch schon durch viele falsche Aussagen geglänzt hat und man die Echtheit der Folie maximal belächeln kann. Die Folie von 50% hat so viele Fehler und ein Design was man von AMD noch nie gesehen hat, dass man sich überhaupt erst einmal fragen muss, wie man hier in der Überschrift diese Behauptung aufstellen kann, ohne ein Gelächter auf sich zu ziehen. 

Für mich ist das alles nur Geschwätz und man sollte für seine eigene Würde nicht damit Argumentieren.


----------



## dark-killer123 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Eine kleine frage am rande. Lohnt sich für mich der Umstieg auf  Bulldozer überhaupt. Ich mein meine avg FPS bei Spielen liegt bei 70 min  50. Was will man mehr und da die GRAKA die nächsten 2 Jahre schätz ich  ma limitiert und die neue Konsolengeneration inklusive der neuen  Bulldozer Generation 2013 warscheinlich erscheinen hat das doch jetzt  gar keinen Sinn oder ? Meine AMD 1090 läuft eh auf 4 Ghz, das wär doch  einfach nur verschwendetes Geld wenn ich die mehr Leistung eh nicht  brauche. Ich mein, die Bulldozer und Sandys bringen ja eh nur einen  riesen Unterschied so bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 denk ich mal ^^
Hier mal mein Sytem:

BRD: Asus M4A87TD-EVO
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090 @4Ghz 1.45 Volt
GPU: Point of View Geforce GTX 570 @870/1800/2200 1.088 volt
RAM: 8GB Corsair CL9 DDR3 PC1600
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB HD103SJ
POW: Coolermaster GX 650 Watt 
COO: Scythe Mugen 2
CAS: Xigmatec Midgard


----------



## XE85 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



Arneb schrieb:


> Dabei muss man wiederum sagen, dass dies alles nur Behauptungen sind, denn die Folien 50% sind wiederum von einer Seite die auch schon durch viele falsche Aussagen geglänzt hat und man die Echtheit der Folie maximal belächeln kann. Die Folie von 50% hat so viele Fehler und ein Design was man von AMD noch nie gesehen hat, dass man sich überhaupt erst einmal fragen muss, wie man hier in der Überschrift diese Behauptung aufstellen kann, ohne ein Gelächter auf sich zu ziehen.



Auch AMD selbst spricht von 50% - das sind also mitnichten aus der Luft gegeriffen Behauptungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



dark-killer123 schrieb:


> Eine kleine frage am rande. Lohnt sich für mich der Umstieg auf  Bulldozer überhaupt. Ich mein meine avg FPS bei Spielen liegt bei 70 min  50. Was will man mehr und da die GRAKA die nächsten 2 Jahre schätz ich  ma limitiert und die neue Konsolengeneration inklusive der neuen  Bulldozer Generation 2013 warscheinlich erscheinen hat das doch jetzt  gar keinen Sinn oder ? Meine AMD 1090 läuft eh auf 4 Ghz, das wär doch  einfach nur verschwendetes Geld wenn ich die mehr Leistung eh nicht  brauche. Ich mein, die Bulldozer und Sandys bringen ja eh nur einen  riesen Unterschied so bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 denk ich mal ^^
> Hier mal mein Sytem:
> 
> BRD: Asus M4A87TD-EVO
> ...



Behalte das System erst mal, alles läuft ja.
In 2-3 Jahren, wenns hängt und du die Graka schon getauscht hast, dann kannst du gucken, was nach Bulldozer und nach Ivy Bridge aufm Markt ist.


----------



## Arneb (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

XE85
Dann kannst du die Folie von AMD nicht lesen, denn in der Überschrift zu deinem Thread steht 50% schneller als 950. Ich finde dazu Null Angaben außer die lächerliche Folie im ersten Beitrag. In der jetzt von dir aufgestellten Folie werden AMD CPUs verglichen. Nämlich eine CPU mit 33% mehr Kerne die dann geschätzt 50% mehr Leistung bringen soll. Wie willst du das mit deiner Überschrift in Einklang bringen? 
Deine Überschrift bezieht sich auf eine Folie mit üble Fehler und einen Wahrheitsgehalt über den man lachen muss, einen 4 Modul (8 Kerne) Bulldzoer im Vergleich zu einem i7 950 8 Threads/Phenom II X6 1100, während die offizielle AMD Folie sich auf einen 8 Modul (16 Kerne) Bulldozer bezieht, der mit einem 12 Kerne AMD Opteron verglichen wird.

Die Cebit Behauptung spricht aber klar von einem Phenom II.


> U.S. CPU and chip manufacturer AMD will be unveiling its new processors  at CeBIT 2011. These new models are said to outperform the current top  models of its Phenom-II series by 50 percent.


 Somit kann sich die Behauptung nicht auf die offizielle AMD Folie beziehen und alles andere sind dann wieder noch schlimmere Behauptungen als die, welche jetzt schon angestellt werden.


----------



## XE85 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:BDLounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Arneb schrieb:


> XE85
> Dann kannst du die Folie von AMD nicht lesen, denn in der Überschrift zu deinem Thread steht 50% schneller als 950.



Ein 950 ist in Anwendungen etwa gleich schnell wie ein 1100T, wenn der BD 50% schneller als ein 1100T ist dann ist er auch in etwa 50% schneller als ein i7-950



Arneb schrieb:


> XE85während die offizielle AMD Folie sich auf einen 8 Modul (16 Kerne) Bulldozer bezieht, der mit einem 12 Kerne AMD Opteron verglichen wird.



welche wiederum vom "Kern"verhältnis genau gleich sind wie ein 4Modul BD und ein 6Kern Phenom/Opteron - wenn der 16Kern Opti also 50% schneller als ein 12Kern Magny Cours ist, dann ist der Zambezi etwa 50% schneller als ein Tuban (die nicht bekannten Takrraten können das natürlich noch verändern)



2 News gibts auch:

Die 9er Chipsätze sind offenbar umbenannte 8er Chipsätze:

Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

interessant in dem Artikel ist auch folgende Aussage von AMD:



> _Laut offizieller Aussage von AMD braucht man zudem den neuen Sockel AM3+ und eine andere Spannungsversorgung_



heisst wohl entgültig das die Aussage von MSI man benötige lediglich ein BIOS Update für BD falsch ist.


Der Lounchtermin des Bulldozer soll die E3(7.-9. Juni) sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:BDLounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



XE85 schrieb:


> Die 9er Chipsätze sind offenbar umbenannte 8er Chipsätze:
> 
> Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User



Das hab ich schon lange vermutet.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es auch 990GX und 980G geben wird.



XE85 schrieb:


> Der Lounchtermin des Bulldozer soll die E3(7.-9. Juni) sein:



Das trifft in etwa das, was ich auch angenommen habe.


----------



## Arneb (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:BDLounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

*XB85* Hauptsache schön am Thema vorbei. Deine Angabe konkretere Angaben beruht auf eine Folie die maximal fake Wert hat. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob ein X6 1100 und 950 gleich schnell sind. Weiter sind die ganzen Behauptungen die PCGH anstellt nur wirres Zeug. Darauf beruht meine Diskussion mit Dukex2, die du mit deiner offiziellen AMD Folie widerlegen wolltest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell:BDLounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Die Folie nehme ich auch nicht für voll. Ich warte lieber, bis der Prozessor aufm Markt ist und es unabhängige Tests gibt. Alles andere ist mir zu spekulativ.


----------



## Arneb (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Über die genaue Leistung der GPU ist noch genau gar nichts bekannt


Aber jetzt wird schon weit mehr deutlich, dass meine Schätzung stimmen wird.
Cebit 2011: AMD enthüllt den Bulldozer - NICHT, dafür Llano im Fokus - amd, cebit, bulldozer


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: konkretere angaben zu den "50% schneller als Core i7-950"*

Seit heute Nacht ein kleines Update:
AMD Bulldozer: Acht CPUs ab Juni 2011, angebliche neue Benchmarks - Update - cpu, amd, bulldozer

Laut dem Text ist ein ein Bulldozer Integer-Kern 60% schneller ist als ein aktueller Phenom, was sehr beeindruckend wäre, wenn sich das tatsächlich bewahrheitet.
Offizielle Benchmarks dazu gibts leider noch nicht, daher muss man abwarten, was tatsächlich dran ist, aber das klingt sehr vielversprechend und der Sommer wird sicher überaus interessant, wenns um die Leistungskrone geht, auch deshalb, weil der Sandy 8 Kerner später erscheinen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

F@H geht ziemlich auf die FPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Kannst du denn die 60% bestätigen?
Also so unter der Hand?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich sehe unter meiner Hand nur mein leuchtendes Illuminated Keyboard und meine Imperator. Ergo nein.


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> F@H geht ziemlich auf die FPU.


 
Ja klar, aber ziemlich viele Dinge, gerade in Games sollten auf die FPU gehen. 

Dazu kommt noch, das hier die kombinierte Leistung genommen wird. Die Leistung eines einzelnen Kerns, wenn der zweite im Modul die FPU überhaupt nicht nutzt, sollte nochmals größer sein. Es gäbe zwar auch jetzt die Möglichkeit, das sich die beiden Intergerkerne NIE die FPU teilen müssen, aber das wäre schon verdammt unrealistisch.

Wenn ich die Angabe mit den 60% höre, dann sieht es wirklich sehr stark danach aus,das die FPU in jedem Takt einem Integerkern neu zugeteilt werden kann.

Was noch dazu kommt ist, das wohl davon auszugehen ist, das keine angepasste Version von F@H benutzt wurde, AVX etc also nicht berücksichtigt wurden, welche ja nochmal deutliche Leistungssteigerungen zulassen.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe Bulldozer immer positiver entgegen, und hoffe das Intel schnell die Technik adaptieren kann. 

Das Einzigste was ich mit einem wehmütigen Auge betrachte sind die Preise bei AMD. Ich befürchte das Topmodell von Bulldozer wird die 1.000€ Marke sprengen, oder zumindest sehr nahe kommen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

1.000 Euro wird AMD nur aufrufen, wenn man den 990X in die Schranken weisen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja, genau das sehe ich aber zumindest teilweise kommen. Dei Flex-FPU scheint wirklich ein sehr guter Wurf geworden zu sein.

Naja, und ich hoffe der Bulldozer zerberstet alles, denn dann wird Intel die Flex-FPU mehr oder weniger aufgezwungen, denn so einen Vorteil kann sich Intel nicht entgehen lassen, und durch die Technologieaustauschabkommen sollte es meiner Auffassung nach auch kein Problem sein, das Intel dieses System nachbaut. Gewinnen können nur wir Kunden an sowas!

Naja, und grad sowas wie die Flex-FPU ist eigentlich eine Entwicklung, die schon längst überfällig ist. Die FP Leistung ist einfach zu gering angestiegen in den letzten Jahren, da wurde hauptsächlich die Integerleistung gepusht, und naja, außerhalb des Webserver-Bereichs etc. brauch man halt schon ne gute FPU. Und grad ich als Physiker lächtse nach FPU-Performance  Die Leistungsdaten die da wohl kommen werden sind echt ein Traum. So einen Performanceanstieg wünscht man sich wirklich, zumal es eben wirklich so ist, das mehr FPU-Leistung sehr gern gesehen ist. Man macht ja hauptsächlich FP-Berechnungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 1.000 Euro wird AMD nur aufrufen, wenn man den 990X in die Schranken weisen kann.


 
Das denke ich nicht. Selbst wenn der schnellste Zambezi am Gulftown vorbeizieht, wird AMD nicht gleich 1000€ dafür haben wollen und der kleinere 4 Moduler geht dann für 250€ weg, weil er etwas langsamer als der i7 2600 ist.
Ich denke AMD wird sich an den Preisen orientieren, die Intel derzeit für die Sandys haben will, je nach dem etwas mehr, wenn schneller und etwas weniger wenn langsamer.


----------



## Sturmtank (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Laut Asus soll BD auf AM3 laufen?

Gabs nicht mal die Meldung, dass für BD eine andere Spannungsversorgung notwendig ist als es für derzeitige AMD CPUs der Fall ist?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Die scheint nur für ein paar Stromsparfunktionen nötig zu sein.


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> Gabs nicht mal die Meldung, dass für BD eine andere Spannungsversorgung notwendig ist als es für derzeitige AMD CPUs der Fall ist?



Das ist noch immer aktuell - ASUS kann sebst bei high end AM3 Mobos nicht garantieren das BD stabil läuft 

mfg


----------



## Sturmtank (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Aha gut, deswegen glaub ich auch nicht, dass es so einfach durchführbar ist.


----------



## salamandabiko (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ähh... ich hoffe mal nicht dass ein 8-Kerner-BD die 1000€ Grenze überschreitet. Wollt mir eigentlich ein Sandy Bridge-System mit dem i5 2500k (liegt bei ca. 180€) holen hab aber meine Meinung doch geändert und warte auf AMDs Bulldozer. Ich gebe max. 210€ für einen Bulldozer aus.  Wenn ich aber 1000€ lese... 

Denkt ihr dass es einen Bulldozer für max. 210€ geben wird der auch schneller als der i5 ist? Nur Vermutungen, Feststellungen können wir nur zum Release machen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hi!

Ich würd' mal schätzen, dass der Top-Bulldozer so bei 350-400€ liegen wird.

Evtl. besondere (Server-) CPU's noch mal 'Tick drüber, so bis 600€; 1000€ kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.

Ist aber - wie Du schon sagst - mehr Vermutung als alles andere.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## cubbi223 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wahr da nicht was mit Trim befehl dem Treiber 10.x irgend was hab ich da gelesen. ich bin der meinung das trim eine Treiber frage ist.

Intel verbaut auf den X58 auch "nur" die ICH 10 und die ist Älter wie der und bei diesem funzt das


----------



## Skysnake (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Trim gibt es bei AMD auch schon länger... Gibt nen Treiber/Firmware update dazu


----------



## Dukex2 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Der Trim-Befehl sollte doch in den 9er-Chipsatz integriert werden laut AMD.

Doch noch die News gefunden.


----------



## Skysnake (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe eben in Hardware oder wie auch immer.

Den Trim Befehl im Treiber gibts schon lange/länger


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja, hab ich auch gelesen, dass es im Chipsatz integriert werden soll, dann muss man eben nicht mehr nach dem Treiber schauen für das OS schauen.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Na das ist doch schon mal was.

ASUS First to Provide AM3+ CPU Ready Solution for 
Current AM3 and Future AM3+ Motherboards


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Der Sache traue ich nicht über den Weg.
Wenn Buldozer, dann eben doch lieber ein AM3+ Brett, so teuer scheinen die ja nicht zu werden.


----------



## Skysnake (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

jo, wobei ich erst mal noch abwarten würde, wie sich die Sache mit Asus etc entwickelt. Je nach dem kann man dann nen altes dann nämlich wirklich noch verwenden, und dann erst mit PCI-E3.0 auf nen neues umsteigen. Macht dann mehr Sinn.

Vielleicht kommen die AM3+ Boards ja aber auch gleich mit PCI-E 3.0 cool wärs auf jeden Fall


----------



## Dukex2 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



> Vielleicht kommen die AM3+ Boards ja aber auch gleich mit PCI-E 3.0 cool wärs auf jeden Fall


Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, denn PCI-E 3.0 soll meines Wissens nach Anfang 2012 auf den Boards ihren Platz finden.


----------



## XE85 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen die AM3+ Boards ja aber auch gleich mit PCI-E 3.0 cool wärs auf jeden Fall



Wie sollte das den funktionieren wenn die 9er Chipsätze nur umgelabelte 8er sind?

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Naja, man kann ja noch hoffen  Zumal so ein paar Kleinigkeiten wirds ja wohl geben, wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe. Glaub zwar ehrlich gesagt nicht dran, aber muss man einfach mal schauen, wie sichs entwickelt. BD2 ist ja jetzt sooo lange auch nicht hin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

PCIe 3.0 kommt bei AMD noch nicht. Es gibt ja auch noch keine Grafikkarten, die das haben, das wird sicher noch bis 2012 dauern und dann gibts vielleicht neue Chipsätze von AMD für den Bulldozer und nicht den umgelabelten Kram.
Vielleicht kommt dann auch USB 3 nativ im Chipsatz, das kriegt Intel ja auch nicht gebacken.


----------



## Skysnake (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Mit der nächsten Revision wird garantiert USB 3.0 im Chipsatz landen. Eventuell ja sogar doch jetzt schon, wobei ich das eher bezweifle. Für Llano kommt ja USB3.0 direkt im Chip. So groß wird der Aufwand wohl nicht sein, das in den BD Chipsatz mit rein zu bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Aber eben nicht 12x USB 3, wofür ich ja bin.


----------



## Skysnake (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ähm.. Für was willst du überhaupt 12 USB ports, ganz zu schweigen von USB 3.0? 

Also ich hab nur 8 Ports und komm damit mehr als ausreichend hin.

hinten
1xMaus
1xTastatur
1xDrucker
1xWebcam
1xLenkrad

vorne
1xUSB-Stick

macht summa Summarum dann 6 Ports. Nehmen wir noch ZWEI! externe Festplatte dazu, sind wir bei 8. 

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, außer vielleicht noch nen Headset mit USB, aber sonst?


----------



## F-4 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Dazu wird das meiste ja eh bei USB2 bleiben , wozu braucht ein Headset auch eine Solche Bandbreite oder eine Maus etc.
Mein Board ist nur mit 6 USB2 gesegnet aber ich bekomm sie auch nicht voll , davon ab gibt es ja HUBS , die man eh benutzen sollte wenn einem was an seinem Board liegt !
Denn ganzen billigen USB Mist sollte man meist eh nur an einen Aktiven HUB klemmen , da sich der meiste Schott nichtmal im Ansatz an die USB Specs haellt, was man immer wieder an Boards sehen kann wo die USB Leistungen abgraucht sind wegen so einem billigen Dreck wie schon diese Y HDD Kabel 
Die letzte USB Karte die kaum einen 10er kostete brauchte ich noch am Athlon XP , der hatte nur 2 USB + 2 Front USB , das war eng , also so gesehen denke ich jedes Board das 4 USB 2 x 2.o & 2 x 3.0 mit bringt hat fuer die meisten User eh schon mehr als genug 

mfg F-4


----------



## Dukex2 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Na wenn das nicht mal ein Grund mehr ist auf die 990-Cipsätze zu warten:

Nvidia SLI kehrt auf AMD-Plattformen zurück



> Dies berichtet VR-Zone und veröffentlicht den Auszug eines mutmaßlichen Nvidia-Dokuments als Beleg dafür. Dort heißt es, dass Nvidia SLI für die neuen AMD-Chipsätze 990FX und 990X lizenziere....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Die Slide sieht nach Fake (1. April) aus.


----------



## Dukex2 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wobei es der 31.03 ist 
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## XE85 (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Na wenn das nicht mal ein Grund mehr ist auf die 990-Cipsätze zu warten:
> 
> Nvidia SLI kehrt auf AMD-Plattformen zurück



kann mir nur schwer vorstellem das das stimmt, AMD hat mit Crossfire eine eigene Multi GPU Technik am Markt. Und jetzt auf einmal möchte man ganz offiziell eine Konkurrenztechnologie unterstützen? Naja, man wird sehn.

mfg


----------



## STSLeon (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Warum nicht? Wie bei Intel wird die Funktion einfach "freigeschaltet". Der Kunde hat die Wahl zwischen SLI und CF, was zum Teil auch in höheren Absatzzahlen resultieren dürfte


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich bin echt mal gespannt was uns da erwartet - Könnte ja sein das Nvidia die möglichkeit haben möchte seine Karten voll Auszureitzen mit dem Bulldozer....


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Gibt es nicht sogar Sli hacks die es einem ermöglichen auf einem Crossfireboard Sli zu benutzen. WArum sollte AMD da nicht für viel Geld ein Sli hack machen


----------



## Dukex2 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Den Hack gibt es durch aus, aber schon mal was von dem Erwerb von Patenten gehört


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> WArum sollte AMD da nicht für viel Geld ein Sli hack machen


 Hab ich


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Bulldozer wird der brüller .intel schiebt doch nur Modelnummer hinterher!


----------



## widder0815 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird der brüller



Das ganz bestimmt  aber auf jeden Fall -->der brüllt jetzt schon


----------



## XE85 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird der brüller .intel schiebt doch nur Modelnummer hinterher!



Woher möchtest du das wissen? kennst du benchmarks des BD? Wenn ja, her damit, es interessiert uns alle. Und was meinst du mit der Aussage intel schiebe nur modellnummern hinterher?

mfg


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich freue mich auch auf den Bulldozer. mal sehen was so da rauskommt an Leistung.

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe soll das Asus Crosshair Formula IV den Bulldozer bedingt unterstützen? Jediglich Temperatur und Lüftersteuerung sollen fehlerhaft oder gar nicht Funktionieren. Stimmt das so? Wenn ja habe ich eh kein problem aufgrund von Wakü und eigenen Sensoren.

Mal was anderes. Ist es wahr das sich AMD Prozessoren auflösen und die Leistung mit der zeit abnimmt? Ein "Fachinformatiker" hat das zu mir gesagt. Zudem soll dies bei Intel nicht der Fall sein.

Gruß Toxic


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ist es wahr das sich AMD Prozessoren auflösen und die Leistung mit der zeit abnimmt? Ein "Fachinformatiker" hat das zu mir gesagt. Zudem soll dies bei Intel nicht der Fall sein.


 
Was ist das denn für ein Fachinformatiker? 
Fachinformatiker für Kartoffeln schälen, oder was?


----------



## Gosu (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Alle Prozessoren verlieren mit längerer Laufzeit Leistung, durch Abnutzung der Transistoren etc. Inwiefern man das merkt ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Gosu schrieb:


> Alle Prozessoren verlieren mit längerer Laufzeit Leistung, durch Abnutzung der Transistoren etc. Inwiefern man das merkt ist die andere Frage.


 
Er meint das man in 2 Jahren bei AMD Prozessoren bereits einen Leistungseinfall bemerken soll während Intel Prozessoren dies erst bei 6 Jahren haben soll im gleichen prozentbereich. Kann das nicht wirklich nachvollziehen denn mein Socket A 4t PC haut immernoch volle leistung raus und der ist schon sooo alt. Zudem auch um ganze sagenhafte 700mHz übertaktet seitdem ich ihn habe und dies müsste den verfall eigentlich beschleunigen


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Gosu schrieb:


> Alle Prozessoren verlieren mit längerer Laufzeit Leistung, durch Abnutzung der Transistoren etc. Inwiefern man das merkt ist die andere Frage.


Das ist mal der totale Bullshit... Hast du eigentlich überhaupt eine Vorstellung wie eine CPU funktioniert? Ich glaube nicht... Ein Transistor kann funktionieren oder defekt sein. Dazwischen gibt es nichts bei einem Transistor...

Transistoren nutzen sich durch Elektromigration ab, das ist korrekt, aber der Transistor ist wie gesagt entweder innerhalb seine Parameter ok, oder eben nicht. Wenn ein nigel nagel neuer Transistor dir mit 1,0V ne 1 liefert und mit 0,1V ne 0, und die Grenzen 0,8 bzw 0,2 sind, dann funktioniert der. Alter er nun und gibt dir 0,83 und 0,18V funktioniert er noch immer innerhalb der Speks, du kannst nur eventuell weniger übertakten, da du zum Übertakten eben den Spielraum zwischen 0,8 und 1,0 V ausgenutzt hast! Innerhalb seine Spezifikationen funktioniert der Transistor aber noch immer ohne Probleme. Erst wenn der Transistor nur noch 0,79 und 0,21 V liefert, wird die CPU nicht mehr funktionieren. Wobei da noch etwas Luft ist, und der Transistor immer noch funktionieren wird. Man reizt nicht alles bis auf den letzten Punkt raus, sondern lässt sich selbst etwas Luft.
Was sein kann ist, das durch interne Logik ein Fehler an einem Transistor korrigiert werden kann, muss aber nicht sein, grad in den Caches kann dies aber durchaus mal sein, das man sowas einbaut. Da setzt man ein paar Bits mehr rein damit selbst wenn bei der Produktion ein paar Bits defekt sind man nicht gleich die CPU wegschmeißen muss. 



Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Er meint das man in 2 Jahren bei AMD Prozessoren bereits einen Leistungseinfall bemerken soll während Intel Prozessoren dies erst bei 6 Jahren haben soll im gleichen prozentbereich. Kann das nicht wirklich nachvollziehen denn mein Socket A 4t PC haut immernoch volle leistung raus und der ist schon sooo alt. Zudem auch um ganze sagenhafte 700mHz übertaktet seitdem ich ihn habe und dies müsste den verfall eigentlich beschleunigen


Ganz ehrlich.... dein Bekannter sollte sich nochmal überlegen, was er eigentlich gelernt hat.... (siehe oben)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Er meint das man in 2 Jahren bei AMD Prozessoren bereits einen Leistungseinfall bemerken soll während Intel Prozessoren dies erst bei 6 Jahren haben soll im gleichen prozentbereich.


 
Was hat er noch mal gelernt? Tischler? 
Frag ihn mal, woher denn der Leistungseinbruch kommen soll, also physikalisch begründen wäre nett, eventuell mit Quellenangaben, sofern machbar.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Fuad behauptet Q3 (Juli), aber gute Yields. Das wäre einige Wochen später als bisher erwartet.

Bulldozer yields are good


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

AMD hat bestätigt das Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen wird ! Auch wenn es ein par Einschränkungen gibt !!

Hier nachzulesen !

AMD bestätigt: Bulldozer-CPUs zu AM3 kompatibel - Computer Reseller News

Jetzt fragt sich aber nur noch was Bulldozer kosten wird !!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Stromsparfunktionen scheinen wohl Banane zu sein, und ob der RAM nun mit 1866MHz läuft, ist auch eher egal, scheinen ja relativ wenig Abschläge zu sein, die man machen muss.
Na ja, mal warten, bis Bulldozer da ist und wie es nun wirklich sein wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hi!

kurz gefragt: wann soll der Bulldozer denn kommen?

Überlege nämlich, ob ich mir 'nen 1100T hole oder auf den Bd warte.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## STSLeon (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Angeblich erst in Q3, hoffentlich ist es dann aber kein Paperlaunch


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Q3 - könnte passen.
Wenn nicht, ist's auch nicht tragisch - ich fange gleich anschließend ein neues Projekt an....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skysnake (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wenn dann Ende Q3. Ich würde mit kaufbaren Prozessoren aber erst im Q4 rechnen.


----------



## F-4 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wenn die Yield Rate wirklich so gut ist sehe ich keinen Grund wieso ab Juli nicht schon wirklich erste CPUs in rauhen mengen kommen sollen , die Produktion laeuft ja schliesslich nicht erst seit gestern !


> AMD bestätigt: Bulldozer-CPUs zu AM3 kompatibel


Das finde ich auch extrem interessant ! das jetzt nicht alle PowerSave funktionen genutzt werden koennen und nur DDR1600 max gehen soll finde ich auch nicht wirklich schlimm !
Das war ja bei AM2/2+ nicht anders und da war es auch leicht zu verschmerzen das man mit DRR2und zum Teil eingeschraenten CnQ leben musste ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Dukex2 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



> wieso ab Juli nicht schon wirklich erste CPUs in rauhen mengen kommen sollen



Das will ich hoffen!!! Denn Bulldozer ist der Grund wieso ich Sandy ausgelassen habe, wobei sie natürlich eine alternative ist wenn die Leistung nicht überzeugend sein sollte!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn dann Ende Q3. Ich würde mit kaufbaren Prozessoren aber erst im Q4 rechnen.


 
Wieso?
Wenn Bulldozer Mitte/Ende Juni vorgestellt wird, dann kannst du ihn auch kurz danach kaufen, ich denke also mit Ende Juni/Anfang Juli.
Als Sandy vorgestellt wurde, konnte man ihn schon bestellen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Na, mal sehen - zur Not kann ich ja Nachrüsten oder den Bd für's nächste Projekt nehmen.
Obwohl es da 'ne Weile dauern wird, bis das Gehäuse so weit ist.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Lee (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Gibt es inzwischen eigentlich schon erste AM3+ Boards zu kaufen, oder gibt es Ankündigungen? Mein Asrock Dingens will ist leider nicht 100€ Kompatibel mit meinem neuen 955BE, aber ich möchte auch kein AM3 Board mehr kaufen. Haken ist: Ich brauche ein mATX Board.


----------



## Dukex2 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



> Gibt es inzwischen eigentlich schon erste AM3+ Boards zu kaufen



Bitte schön -klick mich-


----------



## LeCPU (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Nur noch mal zum Verständnis...

BD ist zu AM3 kompatibel ?
Wenn ja, läuft er auf allen Boards? Klar, Energiemanagament ist nicht wie auf AM3+, aber damit könnte ich leben


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich würde da wirklich erst Tests abwarten, was denn nun ist, bevor ich die Sektkorken knallen lasse.
Die Mainboardhersteller haben sicher die Spezifikationen von AMD bekommen und daraufhin hochgerechnet, dass Bulldozer auch auf AM3 laufen sollte und so wie es AMD jetzt bestätigt hat, ist das in der Tat wohl auch der Fall, wobei der Verzicht auf neue Stromsparmaßnahmen und DDR3 1866MHz verschmerzbar erscheinen, was aber wirklich dran ist, muss man halt abwarten.
Ein AM3+ Mainboard wird offensichtlich nicht so teuer sein, schon auch weil es die bekannten Chipsätze gibt.


----------



## XE85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



LeCPU schrieb:


> Wenn ja, läuft er auf allen Boards?



aktuell deuted viel darauf hin das BD nur auf ein paar ausgewählten AM3 Boards läuft - und dann sehr wahrscheinlich mit einschränkungen. ASUS sprach sogar von instabilitäten beim Betrieb auf einem AM3 Board.

mfg


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



XE85 schrieb:


> _ASUS _sprach sogar von instabilitäten beim Betrieb auf einem AM3 Board.


 
_Quelle_?

edit:





> *nur auf ein paar ausgewählten AM3 Boards läuft*



MSI
Asus:


Crosshair IV Extreme
Crosshair IV Formula
M4A89TD PRO/USB3
M4A89TD PRO
M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
M4A89GTD PRO


----------



## XE85 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Quelle?




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...h-noch-abwaertskompatibel-update-16-03-a.html

Von instabilität ist auch in der aktuellen PCGH zu lesen - mämlich im zusammenhang mit der "Over-Current-Protection" aktueller AM3 Boards in kombination mit offenbar von BD erzeugter Lastspitzen

mfg


----------



## Clawhammer (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

netter Thread den Aboniere ich mir


----------



## steinschock (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Soweit ich gelesen hab müssen alle Kontakte im Sockel elektrisch angeschlossen sein,
bei vielen MB soll ein bisher ungenutzter Kontakt fehlen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich kann es kaum abwarten die ersten offiziellen Tests zu lesen. UNd dann entscheide ich mich in Ruhe ob ich wieder zu AMD wechsle oder nen Sandy hole.

Die Vorabinformationen sind ja schon mal vielversprechend mit 50% mehr Leistung als nen i7-950. Aber mal abwarten ob sich das bestätigt.


----------



## lm06a (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hallo.
Weiß einer ob man eine AM3 CPU auf einem AM3+ Mainboard betreiben kann? Ich wollte, wenn die preis leistung vom Bulldozer simmt, in Schritten aufrüsten.


----------



## Skysnake (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja kann man.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja, alle AM3 CPUs laufen 100% auf AM3+ Brettern.


----------



## TobiOC (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Bin ich mal gespannt wie sie sich gegen die Sandy Brige von Intel durchsetzen werden


----------



## lm06a (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
@TobiOC: Ich auch.


----------



## Dukex2 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Kann es kaum erwarten bis die ersten richtigen Benchmarks/Tests erscheinen...

In 5 Wochen wissen wir bestimmt ein Stückchen mehr!


----------



## sfc (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich werde auch jeden Fall bei AMD bleiben. Immerhin arbeiten für AMD über GF in Deutschland mehrere Tausend Mitarbeiter. Habe schon ein AM3+-Brett bestellt


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Bin im Internet über was gestolpert, was recht interessant ist:

Hardwareboard.eu - IDF 2010: Intel zeigt High End Sandy Bridge Riege für Sockel 2011

Demnach war schon im April 2010 die Rede davon, das erst mal nur 6 Kerner für den Desktop kommen, und dann erst später 8 Kerner.

Die ganzen Spekulationen von wegen Intel hätte es nicht nötig die 8 Kerner gleich zu bringen, weil BD ein Fail wird, können wir also abhacken.

Intel hat die Sache wohl von Anfang an so geplant.


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Was hat das mit dem Bulldozer zu tun  - Es genügt wenn du SB "News" in den SB Sammethread postest

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

XE85, hab ich doch geschrieben 

Das die ganzen Leistungsspekulationen aufgrund von Aussagen darüber, das am Anfang nur 6 Kerner für SB-E kommen, voll fürn ARSCH sind. Vor allem da ja schon vor mehr als einem Jahr dies im Gespräch war.

Ergo ist es absolut unsinnig, als Argument für eine vermutete schlechte Leistung von BD heran zu ziehen, das nach dem letzten was man so gehört hat, eben SB-E nur als 6 Kerner kommt, weil Intel nicht mehr braucht um BD in Schach zu halten, weils halt ein Flop wird.

Verstanden?

Es ist ja ein SAMMELTHREAD, und da in verdammt vielen Topics zu BD/SB-E die Leistung von BD auf grund dieser Vermutung diskutiert wurde, kann man das ja wohl hier anmerken.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Schön, dass kein Tag ohne neuen "Leak" vergeht 
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/7057/bulldozerleak.jpg


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wobei der recht vernünftig aussieht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Aber der HT Link ist doch bei AM3+ höher als bei AM3.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Schön, dass kein Tag ohne neuen "Leak" vergeht
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/7057/bulldozerleak.jpg


 
Das Ding ist wohl nen Fake, und selbst wenn nicht, absolut ohne Bedeutung, da keine neuen Infos drauf sind, höchstens die Spannung wäre noch was.

Aus dem http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/47414.pdf kann man ganz einfach die echten Daten entnehmen (Seite 33)

L1 Data: 16kb 4-fach assoziativ 
L1 Instr: 64kB 2-fach assoziativ


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Jo, denke ich auch, deshalb "Leak".

Der ausgelesene Cache muss aber kein Indiz sein, schließlich könnte CPU-Z das auch einfach falsch auslesen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Jo könnte sein, das falsch ausgelesen wird, aber sonst hat der Screen halt auch 0 Informationsgehalt 

Ziemlich wertlos so.


----------



## widder0815 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

3,4ghz? das Top Modell kommt mit 3,2ghz  http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/prozessoren/2322612/amd_bulldozer.html

AMD liefert die Bulldozer Verpackungen mit einen Hologramm aus, um es "Fälschungsicherer" zu machen ... genannt wird der 1. Juni (ist der Bulldozer dann doch was besonderes?  )
Quelle: http://tech.hexun.com/2011-05-02/129208261.html


----------



## XE85 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Etwas eigenartig die auflistung der Modelle - das 2.schnellste erreich 4,1GHZ mit Turbo, das schnellste nur 3,7  - den 3020 gibts einmal mit 3,9 und einmal mit 4,0 GHz Turbo - ok da könnte vll sein das der einen ein 95Watt und der andere ein 125Watt Modell ist

mfg


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Mittlerweile sind die ersten Boards mit neuen Chipsätzen bei Geizhals gelistet:

MSI 990FXA-GD65, 990FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7640-030R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI 990FXA-GD80, 990FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7640-050R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI 970A-G45, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7693-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Verwirrend ist dabei nur das sie unter AM3 und nicht unter AM3+ "gelistet" sind!


----------



## Sturmtank (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

dauert ja nur mehr einen monat bis es so weit ist, dann kann man alle spekulationen und gerüchte auf wahrheit prüfen,
bei dem 4.1 ghz vom zweigrößten modell könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass der nur 3  module hat und der große mit 4 kommt dafür aber abstriche bei der taktfrequenz machen muss.
aber ist auch nur meine theorie


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Angebliche Launch-Pläne für „Llano“ und „Bulldozer“
CB berichtet!

Immer wieder interessant wie eine türkische Website an solche Informationen kommt und dabei noch meistens recht hat. Wenn das hier auch zutrifft wird es wohl bis Juli dauern bis der Bulldozer bei den Händlern in den Regalen steht oder in meinem Rechner seinen Platz gefunden hat 

*EDIT:*
Zur Zeit überschlagen sie sich mit "neuen Infos" Erste 9xx-Platinen für AMDs „Bulldozer“ im Handel gesichtet! 

Wobei Dogfish_Rising einen ganzen Tag schneller war wie die Kollegen von CB.

Dabei ist es immer wieder "lecker" etwas neues zu lesen was das Thema AMD und Bulldozer betrifft.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant wie eine türkische Website an solche Informationen kommt und dabei noch meistens recht hat. Wenn das hier auch zutrifft wird es wohl bis Juli dauern bis der Bulldozer bei den Händlern in den Regalen steht oder in meinem Rechner seinen Platz gefunden hat


Die türkische Webseite bekommt wohl Insiderinformationen.
Bis JUli? Wäre schade. Dann muß ich noch nen Monat länger warten. Naja, aber Tests wird es bis dahin schon reichlich geben. 100% sicher ist bei mir ja nicht das ich mirn Bulldozer hole. Kommt drauf an was die wirklich können und kosten. Ansonsten wirds ne Sandy.



> Dabei ist es immer wieder "lecker" etwas neues zu lesen was das Thema AMD und Bulldozer betrifft.


Das stimmt!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hi!

Siehste - und bei mir ist's genau anders herum: wenn der Bd schon Mitte diesen Jahres kommt, findet er seinen Platz in meinem nächsten Projekt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## cortex777 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Was meint ihr denn wie teuer ein neuer CPU wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Keine Ahnung, AMD wird sich am Markt orientieren, also an das, was er leistet und was Intel in dem Leistungsbereich zu bieten hat und was diese dann kosten.
Ist Bulldozer schneller als ein i7 2600, wird er auch mehr kosten, ganz einfach.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich denke BD wird schnell! Intel scheint Angst zu haben, warum sonst die neue Flut an Infos von Intel!!


----------



## XE85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> warum sonst die neue Flut an Infos von Intel!!



Weil vor kurzem ein IDF war und es da jedes mal ein Flut an Meldungen und neuen Roadmaps gibt

mfg


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wusste ich zwar nicht aber trozdem
war die  vom  April 12-13, 2011 also auch schon vor 3 Wochen !


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Asus förbereder sex moderkort med 900-serien för AMD Bulldozer - Moderkort - SweClockers.com

Bulldozer wird zum Start ein wirklich tolles Angebot an Mainboards bekommen.


----------



## Lee (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich habe heute ein paar mal gelesen, dass man mit den alten 8ter Chipsätzen gegenüber den 9ern nicht alle Funktionen des BD nutzen kann.
Ich habe mir jetzt aber ein altes 880G Board mit AM3+ Sockel gekauft  (das Gigabyte GA 880GMA-USB3). Habe ich dadurch jetzt weniger Funktionen  gegenüber der 900er Chipsätze? Ich dachte eigentlich, das spielt keine  Rolle, solange es ein AM3+ Sockel ist ​


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein paar mal gelesen, dass man mit den alten 8ter Chipsätzen gegenüber den 9ern nicht alle Funktionen des BD nutzen kann.​



Wo hast du das denn gelesen?
Nö, der Chipsatz ist egal, der Support kommt ja vom Sockel.
Selbst ein 7xx Chipsatz ist ja noch möglich, bzw. wird genommen für AM3+ Bretter.


----------



## Lee (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

In einem News Thread zu den neuen AM3+ Platinen.

Aber wenn das so ist - so hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung - dann passt ja alles. Weil ich wollte nicht mehr warten, bis die ersten mATX Boards mit den neuen Chipsätzen rauskommen. Das Gigabyte, das ich gekauft habe, ist ja auch nicht schlecht, wenn auch recht teuer. Lediglich die Steckplatzverteilung ist ungünstig. So kann ich weiterhin meine TV Karte nicht verwenden  -.- (Zum Glück gibt es Tagesschau und co. als Stream) Aber zumindest unterstützt das Board dann meinen 955BE, im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen Asrock Dingens


----------



## Skysnake (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja ich glaub da bin ich schuld dran 

Hab mich da wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Also von der CPU her allein kann man alle Features nutzen mit einem AM3+ (AM3b) Sockel, der ja Schwarz ist. Nur der neue Chipsatz eben ein paar Verbesserungen bringt. 

Hab mich wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt, wodurch Plattform=CPU dabei raus kam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Alle AM3+ Bretter unterstützen den Bulldozer uneingeschränkt, der Chipsatz stellt ja nur die Verbindung von der CPU zum Mainboard dar, Schnittstelle ist der Hyper Transport. Der steigt mit Bulldozer von 2 auf 2,4GHz, wenn ich nicht irre, aber das hat wie gesagt nichts mit dem Chipsatz zu tun.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nur der neue Chipsatz eben ein paar Verbesserungen bringt.



Eigentlich auch nicht, die 9xx sind ja nur umgelabelte 8xx Chipsätze, nur eben mit dem Support von SLI. Du hast weiterhin 6 Sata 3 Ports und 10x USB 2. USB 3 wird auch wieder per Zusatzchip angeboten. Bis USB 3 nativ im Chipsatz ist, dauert das wohl noch.


----------



## Lee (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja, so kannte ich das auch alles. Aber da ich mich praktisch nicht mehr mit Hardware befasse und mein Wissenstand auch recht alt ist, dachte ich, dass vielleicht andere da mehr wissen als ich. Hat für mich aber auch keinen Sinn gemacht, wenn man bedenkt, was ein Chipsatz bei AMD eigentlich für eine Funktion hat, wie du schön erklärt hast. Trotzdem hat mich das verwirrt

Also danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Skysnake (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alle AM3+ Bretter unterstützen den Bulldozer uneingeschränkt, der Chipsatz stellt ja nur die Verbindung von der CPU zum Mainboard dar, Schnittstelle ist der Hyper Transport. Der steigt mit Bulldozer von 2 auf 2,4GHz, wenn ich nicht irre, aber das hat wie gesagt nichts mit dem Chipsatz zu tun.
> 
> 
> 
> Eigentlich auch nicht, die 9xx sind ja nur umgelabelte 8xx Chipsätze, nur eben mit dem Support von SLI. Du hast weiterhin 6 Sata 3 Ports und 10x USB 2. USB 3 wird auch wieder per Zusatzchip angeboten. Bis USB 3 nativ im Chipsatz ist, dauert das wohl noch.


 
Naja, ein paar Improvements wohl für raidbetrieb etc. kommen wohl mit dazu. Eventuell auch die Bandbreite für Sata/USB3.0 gesteigert. So genau ist es nicht klar. Halt eine Evolutionsstufe des 800er Chipsatz. Wer ein Board mit 800er Chipsatz hat, wird wohl keinen Grund haben auf 900er um zu steigen. 

Aber allein der SLI-Support ist halt ein Argument FÜR 900er.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

AMD 900-Series Required for Bulldozer Power Gating Technology. nur ein grund auf die Chipsätze zu warten.


----------



## XE85 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Eventuell auch die Bandbreite für Sata/*USB3.0* gesteigert.



da USB3 nicht nativ ist hat man da auf die Performance kaum Einfluss ... das liegt an den Chipherstellern

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich hab aber mehr Anbindung durch den schnelleren HT-Link, und damit mehr Bandbreite für alle Komponente, wenn man daher den Recht gut auslastet, kann es schon sein das man mit dem HT-link dann nicht so sehr ins limit rennt, und unterm Strich dann öfters die volle Bandbreite von SATA/USB3.0 nutzen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wer lastet denn wie den HT-Link so stark aus, dass die Bandbreite für SATA/USB so gering wird, dass merkliche Leistungseinbußen in welchem relevanten Fall provoziert werden?


----------



## It- Anfänger (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Somit ist davon auszugehen,dass die BD teurer werden,da BD 4-fach superskalar ist,wie Sandý Bridge,Bloomfield und c2d,was zu1/3 mehr leistung gegenüber Phenom II führt,plus die mächtig aufgebohrte FlexFPU,was dazu führen sollte,das Sandy Bridge kein Land sehen dürfte!Somit wird bei Erscheinen des BD wieder deutlich mehr Wettbewerb zwischen Intel und Amd herrschen,was dazu führt,das die Preise sinken!!! mfg It-Anfänger


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer lastet denn wie den HT-Link so stark aus, dass die Bandbreite für SATA/USB so gering wird, dass merkliche Leistungseinbußen in welchem relevanten Fall provoziert werden?


 
Naja, was warens bei dem bisherigen HT-Link? 20GBit/s? So etwas in dem Dreh rum müsste es gewesen sein.

Man muss also schon die Sache ziemlich viel anschließen, damit es zu Engpässen kommt. Aber wie hier viele User ja 50 GBit/s als Netzwerk kaum erwarten können, scheint es Bedarf an 4 Sata 6.0 GB und USB3.0 mit voller Bandbreite zu geben. 

Aber du hast natürlich recht, und sollte ich eigentlich auch gesagt haben, das es für die meisten keinen Unterschied machen sollte ob 800er oder 900er Chipsatz, außer halt offiziellem SLI. 

Wenn wohl eher noch Raid. Da solls ja glaub ich auch ein paar Verbesserungen gegeben haben. 

PS: hab nachgeschaut. Hab wirklich gesagt, das wer ein 800er hat kein 900er brauch, außer vielleicht wegen offiziellem SLI


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

*@ It- Anfänger*

Das was AMD als 4-fach superskalar sind zwei ALUs und zwei AGUs - letztere können aber offenbar weitaus weniger Befehle abarbeiten, weswegen ein Phenom II oder SNB mit drei ALUs pro Takt und INT besser sein dürfte (Konjunktiv!).

*@ Skysnake*

SLI kommt eh von NV, IOMMU ist für Spieler _imo_ vernachlässigbar. Bleibt die "improved CPU compatibility", was auch immer dies meint. Dinge SVID und Power Gating sind meinem Stand nach an den Sockel AM3+ und nicht an die 900er Chipsätze gekoppelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dinge SVID und Power Gating sind meinem Stand nach an den Sockel AM3+ und nicht an die 900er Chipsätze gekoppelt.


 
Solche Informationen habe ich auch.
Der 9xx Chipsatz bringt halt SLI mit, bzw. man kann problemlos SLI damit machen, was beim 8xx nicht möglich ist (wieso eigentlich nicht?), aber sonst ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Chipsätzen sehr gering.
Ich würde sogar drauf wetten, dass sie eine ähnliche Leistungsaufnahme haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

NV müsste für die 800er halt eine Lizenz vergeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Sie müssten praktisch in ihrem Treiber reinschreiben, dass er auch mit einem 8xx Chipsatz funktionieren soll?

Na ja, aber die Mainboardhersteller wollen ja neue Boards verkaufen. 
Andererseits kümmert das Nvidia wenig, was Asus, Gigabyte und Co. wollen.


----------



## It- Anfänger (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ist ja alles schön und gut,aber die letzte neue Architektur von Amd(K8) war ja auch schneller als Intels(Pentium D),ergo gehe ich mal davon aus,dass BD schneller ist als Sandy Bridge,aber nur die ersten brauchbaren Benchmarks geben darüber Auskunft,was Sache ist,außerdem könnte es ja sein,dass die Benchmarks von Liano stammen und Amd Intel hinters Licht führt,um Sie in Sicherheit zu wiegen!Außerdem vermute ich aufgrund des Duopols von Amd und Intel im x86 Markt Amd mal wieder an der Reihe ist,die Performance-Krone zu übernehmen mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Netburst konnte gerade bei Multimedia mehr als mithalten, hatte in Spielen gegenüber K8 aber oft das Nachsehen - die Differenz war aber lange nicht so gewaltig, wie sie es heute ist. Llano-Benches für Bulldozer-Benches ausgeben? Nicht wirklich, denn die Performance von Llano ist durch die Architektur ziemlich genau einschätzbar.


----------



## XE85 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



It- Anfänger schrieb:


> außerdem könnte es ja sein,dass die  Benchmarks von Liano stammen und Amd Intel hinters Licht führt



Das ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich - der Llano CPU Kern entspricht im Prinzip einem Athlon II - die Leistung ist praktsich bekannt

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Mehr L2, Divider, flotterer RAM und Turbo plus X - also irgendwo zwischen Ahtlon II und Phenom II pro Takt/Kern. Für aktuelle Spiele und alle "normalen" Anwendungen schneller genug.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

*Detaillierte Mainboard-Liste der Asus-900-Serie*

Besonders das TUF Sabertooth interessiert mich, wobei ich hoffe das sie nicht wieder das ekelhaft Braun zur Farbgestaltung wählen!


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2011)

Das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Jetzt muss das Crosshair V nur nur in die Shops kommen und los gehts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Jo, das Crosshair 5 und ein Bulldozer, der was reißt.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das Crosshair 5 ist von den technischen Angaben schon wirklich super! Nur das Rot passt einfach gar nicht in mein Projekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Und das Sabertooth sieht bestimmt beschissen aus. Da fehlt einfach noch eine neue Serie, Stahlgrau oder Anthrazit oder so.
Wobei ich es schade finde, dass das Crosshair einen Sata Port weniger hat als das Saber. 
Sieben Ports sind bei mir Minimum. Eigentlich brauche ich 8.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> *Detaillierte Mainboard-Liste der Asus-900-Serie*
> 
> Besonders das TUF Sabertooth interessiert mich, wobei ich hoffe das sie nicht wieder das ekelhaft Braun zur Farbgestaltung wählen!



Ach CB, das hab ich hier doch schon vor drei Tagen gepostet. 

Falls sich der Umstieg auf AM3+ wirklich lohnt, wird es bei mir wohl auch das CVF. Es sei denn, Asus zeigt auch noch ein Crosshair V Extreme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Falls sich der Umstieg auf AM3+ wirklich lohnt, wird es bei mir wohl auch das CVF. Es sei denn, Asus zeigt auch noch ein Crosshair V Extreme.


 
Was soll denn das Crosshair 5 Extreme können?
Den Lucid Chip braucht keiner und mit den 9xx Chipsätzen kommt auch bei AMD SLI Support.
Nur für noch einen Tick bessere Optik (oder was auch immer) noch mal deutlich mehr abdrücken müssen?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Nein, für Optik würde ich bei einem Board nicht großartig draufzahlen - für zusätzliche Features, die mir sinnvoll erscheinen schon. Und nein, Lucid Hydra zählt nicht dazu. 

Falls Asus ein entsprechendes Board zeigt, würde ich abwarten, bis es erste Reviews gibt und dann entscheiden. So habe ich es beim Crosshair IV auch gemacht und mich am Ende für das Formula entschieden. Bereut habe ich die Entscheidung nicht.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Exclusive AMD Bulldozer Details From Gigabyte
http://www.rumorpedia.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/amdbulldozer.jpg

Das wäre natürlich eine beachtliche Leistung. Ist aber wie immer wohl mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Naja, dauert ja nicht mehr lange.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ein übler Fake auf Kosten eines Gigabyte-Mitarbeiters.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Glaub ich auch.

So DUMM kann einfach keiner sein....

Oder jemand hat GANZ schlechte Freunde/Kollegen etc.


----------



## Lappa (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



lm06a schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Weiß einer ob man eine AM3 CPU auf einem AM3+ Mainboard betreiben kann? Ich wollte, wenn die preis leistung vom Bulldozer simmt, in Schritten aufrüsten.



Ja das soll funktionieren.


----------



## XE85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider mit GPU Physx, damit ist der CPU Score kaum vergleichbar

Quelle: http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/diy/13128608.html

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



> leider mit GPU Physx, damit ist der CPU Score kaum vergleichbar



Benchmarkergebnise sagen mir kaum etwas, kannst du trotzdem ein wenig die Leistung einschätzen bzw etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja, so eine Zahl sagt mir nichts, hab da keine Vergleiche im Kopf.


----------



## XE85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ein 2600k @stock mit Turbo erreicht etwa folgende Werte:

3DM Score: ca. 25500
GPU Score: ca. 21100
CPU Score: ca. 66489

AI (CPU Test1): ca. 3370
Physik: (CPU Test2) ca. 235

Quelle: Futuremark

Er liegt also in den Multithreded Benches gegenüber diesem Sample (sofern die Werte stimmen) zurück, kann aber in den Game Tests, die wohl vom ganzen 3DM noch am nähesten an der Realität dran sind, auftrumpfen

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich hab's mal zerlegt:

*Bulldozer-Benchmarks des 3D Mark Vantage: CPU-Score deutlich vor Phenom II X6*


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das sieht interessant aus. Kannst du denn auch davon ableiten, in wie weit die Leistung eines Moduls im Vergleich zu zwei Phenom Kernen aussieht?


----------



## Sturmtank (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

ich kenn mich mit dem vantage nicht aus, beeinflusst physics den cpu test so dermaßen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

*@ quantenslipstream*

Fake wohl


----------



## XE85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> ich kenn mich mit dem vantage nicht aus, beeinflusst physics den cpu test so dermaßen?



jap - selbst mit einer Karte wie der GTX 560 hat man schnell mal mehr als doppel so viele CPU Punkte

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Im 2ten CPU-Test, dem 1sten ist's egal.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Dossier : L'architecture AMD Bulldozer (page 1: Introduction) - HardWare.fr

Auf der letzten Seite gibt's einen echten CPU-Z Screenshot.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Sagt trotzdem nicht viel aus, da Stromsparmodi aktiv. Wär nur sinnvoll unter Last einen shot zu machen.


----------



## Keygen (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



> Ich über lege mir 3 mal so ein ding zu hollen bei den Strom verbrauch bei den neun CPUs hallo dann könn die die AKW´s wieder ans Netz hängen



autsch xD


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2011)

Wieso, was ist denn an dem Verbrauch so schlimm? Mein erster PC hatte nen P4 EE. Der hatte deutlich weniger Leistung und hat mehr verbraucht.
Der  Verbrauch ist doch nur fürs oc noch ausschlaggebend, wegen der Wärmeentwicklung. In Zeiten in denen jeder etliche Platten und Grafikkarten mit 300W im Rechner hat, ist das Thema in meinen Augen albern. Am besten noch nen 50" Plasma als Monitor und ne Surroundanlage dran. Ganz klar machen die paar Watt vom CPU da die Rechnung fett.

Nene, über sowas sollte man sich erst unterhalten, wenn er erhältlich ist und man alle Werte kennt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

YouTube - AMD Bulldozer FX 4110: First Look
YouTube - AMD Bulldozer FX 4110: Temperatures FULL and IDDLE.
YouTube - AMD Bulldozer FX 4110: Windows Experience Index (WEI Test)

+23 % schneller als i7-2600K? Hmmm ...


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das ist ganz klar ein *Fake* , mit einer gtx570(extrem OC) und 2600k~ 4,6ghz komm ich auf 74k CPU Punkte


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> YouTube - AMD Bulldozer FX 4110: First Look
> YouTube - AMD Bulldozer FX 4110: Temperatures FULL and IDDLE.
> YouTube - AMD Bulldozer FX 4110: Windows Experience Index (WEI Test)
> 
> +23 % schneller als i7-2600K? Hmmm ...


 

das sieht irgendwie relativ echt aus.... oder?


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wie kommst du auf die 23% oder irgend eine Einordnung? Ich seh da nichts, mit dem ich irgend eine Leistungseinschätzung betreiben könnte


----------



## hwk (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die 23% oder irgend eine Einordnung? Ich seh da nichts, mit dem ich irgend eine Leistungseinschätzung betreiben könnte


 
Same here ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

*@ Skysnake*

Tipp: Bei YT gibt's ne Kommentarfunktion.


*@ Vaykir*

Das hier sieht auch relativ echt aus ... oder? Und ja, das ist seit Jahren mein Hintergrund - sprich ist mein System.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Skysnake*
> 
> Tipp: Bei YT gibt's ne Kommentarfunktion.
> 
> ...



Und ?wie sieht es aus ... wieso Postest du nicht das Ergebnis ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Such es dir aus: 1) ich habe keinen BD oder 2) ich stehe unter NDA.


----------



## steinschock (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wie es aussieht ist bei verletzung die Todesstrafe fällig, nicht mal auf Xs ist was zu erfahren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

AMD ist in der Lage, Informationen bei sich zu halten. Erst 1-2 Wochen vor dem Release, dann, wenn die Samples und Slides rausgehen, bricht der Leak-Damm. Davor ist nur wenigen Leuten und Quellen wirklich etwas bekannt. Und zumindest die großen Redaktionen wie wir brechen auch keine NDAs, daher gibt's auch keine CB-Resultate oder sonst was.


----------



## steinschock (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das ist schon klar das ihr euch das nicht erlauben könnt.

Aber beim i7 z.B. konnte man auf Xs schon 3mon. früher Benchrs sehen.
Ich dacht da währen schon mehr CPUs im umlauf, das muss ja auch getestet werden.

Wenn ich dran denke wieviel Probleme es mit Nehalem, dennoch anfangs mit dem Bios ect gab.

Wenigstens bleibt noch die Spannung erhalten, 
 bei uns unwissenden zumindest.


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

@Marc

Kannst du mal ein Cine Bench R10 screen Machen ? Kannst ja auch wie beim Cine11,5 zwischendurch abbrechen (Wäre doch keine verletzung der NDA)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das ist ein ganz *übler Fake* auf Kosten von Gigabytes Colin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Habt ihr denn bei euch in der Redaktion schon Testsamples vom Bulldozer oder darfst du die Frage gar nicht beantworten?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz *übler Fake* auf Kosten von Gigabytes Colin.


 
das ist echt unfair.... darf man auch "asozial" sagen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

*@ quantenslipstream*

Morgen 16.15h mal die Galerie durchblättern, Teil denken.

*@ Vaykir*

Auf der Mainpage darf bzw. werde ich das nicht, allerdings ist es das schon, ja. Armer Kerl.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Skysnake*
> 
> Tipp: Bei YT gibt's ne Kommentarfunktion.
> 
> ...


 Ok check, das wird bei den Kommentaren angegeben. Hört sich aber für mich schon irgendwie SEHR an den Haaren herbei gezogen an. 23% besser als nen 2600k  Also ich denke schon das AMD mit BD zu Intel ausschließen kann, aber das wäre ja eine klare Deklassierung. Halte ich schon für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Zu deinem Bild hab ich jetzt keine Ahnung was ich dazu sagen soll 

Ist ein NDA abgelaufen, oder warum postest du das jetzt? Oder hast du den erst bekommen?

AMD ist ja da schon SEHR strigent normal. Da hast du wirklich absolut keine Chance. 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Such es dir aus: 1) ich habe keinen BD oder 2) ich stehe unter NDA.


 
1) vielleicht, aber wenn dann wohl eher PCGH hat einen 
2) Wenn nicht würdest du nicht mal die CPU zu Gesicht bekommen, geschweige denn das Ding in Aktion.




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz *übler Fake* auf Kosten von Gigabytes Colin.


 Ja das ist extrem asozial! Dabei spielt es absolut keine Rolle, ob es jetzt ein Fake ist, oder nicht. Die Daten von jemanden gibt man NIE an! Dazu kommt noch, das man, wäre es kein Fake, eine solche Quelle NIE angibt. Da hängt einfach der Arbeitsplatz von einer bestimmten Person dran, bzw. ein großer wirtschaftlicher Schaden für die Firma entsteht. NDA-Brüche werden ja oft nicht gerade locker genommen....

Naja, und hier in dem Fall ist es ebenfalls extrem scheise GB zu nennen als Quelle. Das wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die Firma und bringt sicherlich auch einiges an Ärger...




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Morgen 16.15h mal die Galerie durchblättern, Teil denken.
> 
> ...


 
Hä, Galarie 16.15h durchblättern? 

Ich denk mit jetzt meinen Teil und freu mich. Die Uhrzeit finde ich allerdings schon sehr komisch


----------



## hwk (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Skysnake*
> 
> Tipp: Bei YT gibt's ne Kommentarfunktion.


 Ja die gibt es, allerdings sagt die bei allen 3 von dir verlinkten Videos 





> Adding comments has been disabled for this video.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

bei den alten Comments steht aber die Aussage vom Uploader der Videos der von Marc zitierte Beitrag dabei.


----------



## hwk (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Skysnake schrieb:


> bei den alten Comments steht aber die Aussage vom Uploader der Videos der von Marc zitierte Beitrag dabei.


 
Gut mag sein ich sehe jedenfalls auch keine alten Comments^^


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ok krass stimmt, die Kommentare wurden fast alle entfernt


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2011)

War doch nicht anders zu erwarten, oder?! Bei solchen Dingen, sind die sehr schnell.
Daran sieht man aber, wieviel Druck dahinter sitzt...

@Marc: 16.15 Galerie


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Scythe Orochi marc  sucht am3 kid für den orochi Die!bängeräng der schlechte Bulldozer


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich habe ein AM2+-Kit, das passt auch für AM3+


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ok es ist jetzt schon seit 6 Minuten der 16.05 und noch immer nichts passiert


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hä??? du weisst schon, dass er 16.15h geschrieben hat und das 16:15 Uhr bedeutet!

Guckst du hier: The Witcher 2 entblättert, AMD-Survival-Kit, Apple-Fanboys und his BBQ-Chief-ness: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern - pcgh


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

NA toll, da hab ich jetzt wirklich nicht rein geschaut 

Naja, gut zu wissen, das es so viele CPUs sind 

Da wird es echt viel zu benchen geben 

Naja, ich freu mich dann auf die nächste, oder wohl eher übernächste PCGH. Da werden dann wohl endlich wirklich verlässliche Benches zu sehen sein!


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich freu mich auch schon auf Ergebnisse, aber bis Juli möchte ich nicht warten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Wir haben diese Woche Redaktionsschluss. Also nichts überstürzen. Der Test bzw. der Bulldozer ist da, wenn er da ist. "When it's done" sozusagen.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Dann halt wie gesagt einen Monat später. 

Wie du so schön sagst es kommt, "When it´s done" 

Wir haben jetzt schon soooooooooo lange gewartet, da reisen es 1-2 Monate mehr auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Test bzw. der Bulldozer ist da, wenn er da ist. "When it's done" sozusagen.



Den Spruch haben die Duke Nukem Forever Leute auch 10 Jahre lang gebracht.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Und? Er kommt doch sogar "fast pünktlich"


----------



## Dukex2 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Juli 
Hoffte ja das er passend zu meinem dreißigsten im Juni auf den Markt kommt!


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das der irgendwo schon Ende Juni kurz zu haben sein könnte, sollte man aber nicht ausschließen. Bisher gab es doch des öfteren irgendwelche Shops, die mit Frühstarts geglänzt haben (was ich nicht weiter schlimm finde). 
Ich weiss einerseits auch, dass die Zeit auch ohne einen Bulli schnell rum geht, aber mit. . . noch viel schneller!


----------



## XE85 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Bei AnandTech gibts eine erste Preisübersicht - der User hat die Preise offenbar von einem Computer Händler

Llano:
E2-3250 = 70$
A4-3350 = 80$
A6-3450 = 110$
A6-3450P = 130$
A6-3550 = 150$
A8-3550P = 170$

Bulldozer:
FX4110 = 190$
FX6110 = 240$
FX8110 = 290$
FX8130P = 320$

P ist laut dem User ein "Performance-Modell" mit 125Watt TDP, die anderen haben 95Watt

Quelle: AnandTech Forums - View Single Post - Rumour: Bulldozer 50% Faster than Core i7 and Phenom II.


Wenn man jetzt die $/€ Preise der Sandy Bridge CPUs als vergleich nimmt kommt man in etwa auf folgende € Preise:

Llano:
E2-3250 = 60€
A4-3350 = 68€
A6-3450 = 95€
A6-3450P = 110€
A6-3550 = 127€
A8-3550P = 145€

Bulldozer:
FX4110 = 160€
FX6110 = 205€
FX8110 = 245€
FX8130P = 270€

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hi!

Das ließt sich nach meiner Meinung nach hervorragend.
Selbst, wenn die Preise - zumindest anfangs - etwas drüber liegen sollten.
Wobei ich mir im Stillen immer die Frage stelle, inwieweit die Folgen des Erdbebens in Japan da noch Preissteigerungen zur Folge haben könnten - obwohl AMD ja in Dresden produziert, oder?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Meines Wissens lässt AMD bei Globalfoundries produzieren, die auch eine Fabrik in Dresden haben.
Schön wäre es die Preise im Vergleich zu den SB-CPU zu sehen.


----------



## widder0815 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hmmm , wenn die Zahlen stimmen wird das AMD Topmodel doch nicht so der Brüller wie erwartet(erhofft) ,
 weil wenn der BD Sandy in grund und Boden stampfen würde und an den GT herankommen würde wäre das BD Topmodell Teurer .

Hmm , aber da die Wärung (in letzter Zeit bei Grakas zu beobachten) angepasst wird ... könnte der BD 320$ = 320€ doch was drauf haben


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das seh ich andersrum 

Da die Preise in etwas gleich oder höher sind muss BD ja noch besser sein.

Sonst geb es ja kein mehrwert und nur auf Fanboys können die auch nicht setzen.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

uff, ja ^^ ich hoffe, ich stell jetz die frage nich zum x-ten mal, aber ohne das sagt mir das listlein leider garnix :/

Llano sagt mir was, aber ich kenn im rahmen der neuen cpu's nur die bullies. was also is Llano da jetz genau? waren das die mit der grafik im chip? un was bedeuted das E und A? und die zahlen dahinter sind die kerne oder? welche MHz zahlen verbergen sich auch hinter den einzelnen modellen so? auch bei den bullies unten drunter wär das interessant. oder is das generell noch garnich raus?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Llano ist müsste eine APU(mit Grafik) sein und BD eine CPU.
Außerdem haben sie anderen Sockel.
Würde Llano eher als Mittelklasse sehen und BD als Highend.
Hiern gibts eine kleine Erklärung zu Llano: AMD: Llano APU Launch schon auf der Computex 2011 in Taiwan - Notebookcheck.com News


----------



## DarkMo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

oha, interessant. also werd ich wohl doch nochmal zu am3 greifen müssen un mir nen starken 4kerner holen :/ die preise sin leider "etwas" zu hoch für mich ^^


----------



## Sturmtank (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



steinschock schrieb:


> Das seh ich andersrum
> 
> Da die Preise in etwas gleich oder höher sind muss BD ja noch besser sein.
> 
> Sonst geb es ja kein mehrwert und nur auf Fanboys können die auch nicht setzen.


 
Auch nur eine Spekulation die sich vlt auf Wunschdenken stützt, fakt ist es gibt noch keine konkreten Benchmarks. 
und daher keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit.
vlt müssen sie auch die preise so ansetzen um kein minus zu machen, wer weiß?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Die Startpreise sind immer hoch angesetzt. Guck dir an, was Sandy anfangs gekostet hat und was sie jetzt kosten, obwohl sie keine Konkurrenz haben.


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Sicher, was sonst.

Wobei einige Kommentare die ich kenne schon andeuten das er recht gut wird. 

Aber mich interessiert das eher technisch, da ich locker auf Ivy oder Hasswell warten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ivy ist ja nur ein Shrink, erst Haswell wird wieder interessant.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



> da ich locker auf Ivy oder Hasswell warten kann.


Du glücklicher!


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

w0mbat(Planet 3DNow! Forum):CB R11.5 (x64)    7,37      CB R10 (x64): 28074    Bulldozer Lives.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ich poste mal einen Link zu obiger Aussage.... Nächstes mal bitte selbst machen, so muss jeder selbst nochmal suchen, das ist eigentlich unnötig wien Kropf.

Bulldozer rollt an.... - Seite 88 - Planet 3DNow! Forum

EDIT: hier noch der direkte Ziellink um was es eigentlich geht:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4853509&postcount=1092


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Poste doch gleich den Post aus dem XS. Die Resultate stammen von OBR, siehe Mainpage. Und sind wurden gelöscht, so wie auch das Bild der CPU.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ok stimmt, ich hab den Link mal noch eingefügt. Die Bilder sind btw wieder da.

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Bulldozers first screens


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind btw wieder da.


Bei OBR? Nein 

OBRovsky Blog: Sorry, article with Cinebench was deleted ...


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ja, da sind Sie weg, aber unter meinem Link war zuerst nur das CB10 Bild dann und dann auch später das von CB11 

Tja das Internet vergisst NIE. Entweder sind es User die Backups machen, oder Google legt es in seinen Datenbanken ab 

Sollte man heute eigentlich wissen, und daher erst nach reiflicher Überlegung etwas ins Internet stellen....


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hallo 
Die Preis sind schon da ^^
AMD Bulldozer und Llano: Die Preise.
http://media.bestofmicro.com/Z/X/292893/original/amdbulldozerlianofiyat_dh_fx575B15D.jpg


----------



## avio1982 (24. Mai 2011)

auf golem ist ein artikel zur bulldozer taktung erschienen....kann leider kein link einstellen...da ich mit dem handy on bin.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Twitter

Klingt doch echt super.



> AMD originally wanted to launch Bulldozer at Computex but performance  issues with its B0 and B1 stepping chips pushed back the launch. Now  we're looking at a late July launch with B2 silicon, but performance  today is a big unknown. Apparently the performance of B1 stepping  silicon doesn't look too good.
> 
> Functionally the 9-series chipset is no different from the 8-series that  it replaces; it'll simply be used on AM3+ boards exclusively.



Quelle: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=271578


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Das hört sich leider gar nicht gut an, eine Verzögerung die AMD vermutlich viel Geld kosten wird.


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Klingt doch echt super.



Was ist daran gut? Ich lese aus dem zitierten Text das man die Auslieferung des B2 Steppings auf ende Juli verschieben musste und man die Performance des B2 Stepping noch nicht kennt. Dazu kommt das die Performance des B1 Stepping offenbar alles andere als gut sein soll.

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (30. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das auch nicht lustig. Das ist alles verlorene Zeit, in der man Gewinne hätte einfahren können.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



XE85 schrieb:


> Was ist daran gut? Ich lese aus dem zitierten Text das man die Auslieferung des B2 Steppings auf ende Juli verschieben musste und man die Performance des B2 Stepping noch nicht kennt. Dazu kommt das die Performance des B1 Stepping offenbar alles andere als gut sein soll.
> 
> mfg


Ich finde, dass man die Ironie ganz gut sehen konnte, aber okay. 

Wenn der Bulldozer so spät kommt, kann ich auch noch auf Sockel 2011 warten, vielleicht auch auf Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Möchte mal einen Beitrag aus dem Luxx zu dem Thema "rausreißen"


> Genauso gut kann ihm ein Intel Mitarbeiter irgendwelchen Blödsinn eingeredet haben oder ihn sogar angestiftet haben, Blödsinn zu erzählen. Wissen wir das? Ich denke nicht. Seine Behauptungen sind nach aktueller Faktenlage nicht ernst zu nehmen. Punkt. Diese Glaubwürdigkeit bezüglich AMD hat er in vielen Jahren leider verspielt. Wenn es eine Verschiebung gibt, dann soll die entweder von offizieller Seite oder von einer glaubwürdigen Quelle, die dafür stichhaltige Gründe nennen kann, bestätigt werden. Mit allem anderen macht man sich nur lächerlich.



Bin ähnlicher Meinung. Von Seitens AMD gab es keine Aussage die das bestätigt und der die Meldung ins Netz geworfen hat hat nicht gerade den Ruf für ernst zu nehmende Informationen. Somit werden wir wohl bis zur E3 warten müssen um uns sicher zu sein.


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass man die Ironie ganz gut sehen konnte, aber okay.



ok, ich hab sie nicht gesehn 



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Von Seitens AMD gab es keine Aussage die das bestätigt und der die Meldung ins Netz geworfen hat hat nicht gerade den Ruf für ernst zu nehmende Informationen.



Das ist aber in meinen Augen kein Beleg das es grunsätzlich falsch oder frei erfunden sein muss oder gar von einem intel Mitarbeiter stammt.

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.

Wollte nur damit sagen das solche "News" noch lang keine Fakten sind.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

¡ï³å»Ê¹ÚÌØ¼Û¡ïAMD FX-8130P AMD 8ºËÐÄCPU ÍÆÍÁ»ú µÈ´ýÉÏÊÐ-ÌÔ±¦Íø

Zumindest ist Bulldozer jetzt in einem chinesischen Shop gelistet. 

Edit: http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/5/30/amds-bulldozer-expected-get-computex-outing/
Das widerspricht dem was Anand sagt natürlich sehr deutlich.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Lieber bisschen verspätung und korrekte cpu's etc auf dem markt als wie bei intel fehlerhafte Teile zu verkaufen... Also ich sehe das eher positiv, AMD FTW


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Lieber bisschen verspätung und korrekte cpu's  etc auf dem markt als wie bei intel fehlerhafte Teile zu verkaufen...  Also ich sehe das eher positiv, AMD FTW


von der Rückrufaktion war der Chipsatz betroffen, nicht die CPU. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat AMD vor nicht all zu langer Zeit Massenweise CPUs mit einem gewissen TLB Bug verkauft, ohne Möglichkeit diese kostenlos gegen eine fehlerfreie umzutauschen. - vor Fehlern ist also keiner befreit, es kommt viel mehr darauf an wie man das ganze dann Abwickelt.

mfg


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



XE85 schrieb:


> von der Rückrufaktion war der Chipsatz betroffen, nicht die CPU.
> 
> mfg


 
Und von wem ist der Chipsatz?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Glaube nicht dass die Preise stimmen! Das wäre viel zu günstig!

Jeder kann in 2 Min. so eine Exceltabelle schreiben... 

Aber wenns stimmt, dann schlag ich natürlich zu 8 Cores ist schon was feines


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Lieber bisschen verspätung und korrekte cpu's etc auf dem markt als wie bei intel fehlerhafte Teile zu verkaufen... Also ich sehe das eher positiv, AMD FTW


 Was heißt für dich korrekt? Alle Intel und AMD CPUs haben haufenweise Fehler - das wird sich auch mit Bulldozer kaum ändern.


----------



## Sturmtank (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Bei Gamestar gibts heute auch eine News wegen der Verschiebung von BD

AMD Bulldozer - Zu langsam im Vergleich zu Intels Sandy Bridge? - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## XE85 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Ende 2011  - sollte das stimmen kann AMD von Glück im Unglück sprechen das intel Ivy um 2 Monate nach hinten geschoben hat

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Diese Gerüchte gab es beim Deneb auch und es kamm nicht so ,also glaub ich dieses mal auch nicht dran.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Warum schreiben eigentlich fast alle Newsseiten, dass sich Bulldozer verspäten wird? (Angebliche) Offizielle Aussage seitens AMD ist nunmal, dass man im Zeitplan liegt - warum wird das ignoriert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Die News Schreiber sind halt alles Intel Fanboys.


----------



## shorty71 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Warum schreiben eigentlich fast alle Newsseiten, dass sich Bulldozer verspäten wird? (Angebliche) Offizielle Aussage seitens AMD ist nunmal, dass man im Zeitplan liegt - warum wird das ignoriert?


 
Absolut richtig!
Solange AMD nix anderes verlauten lässt, glaube ich nicht an eine "Verspätung".


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut richtig!
> Solange AMD nix anderes verlauten lässt, glaube ich nicht an eine "Verspätung".



Das Problem ist, dass AMD gar nix sagt, und ich denke sie sollten so langsam mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## XE85 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Offizielle Aussage seitens AMD ist nunmal,  dass man im Zeitplan liegt - warum wird das ignoriert?



Ja nur weiß keiner was AMD mit "im Zeitplan" genau meint. Vll gibt es einen internen Zeitplan auf dem ohnehin schon August oder September als Marktstart steht. Dann läge man auch im Zeitplan. Man sollte das Seitens AMD schon etwas konretisieren, ansonst wird das immer in dieser Form weitergehn.

mfg


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass AMD gar nix sagt, und ich denke sie sollten so langsam mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen.


 AMD sagt schon etwas:



> _"...we indicated early summer for desktops and late summer for servers. And that's still where we're at."_



AMD Officially Denies Bulldozer Delay, But... - Bright Side Of News*


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Mai 2011)

Dogfish_Rising schrieb:
			
		

> AMD sagt schon etwas:
> 
> AMD Officially Denies Bulldozer Delay, But... - Bright Side Of News*



Der gesamte Bericht hat aber einen durchaus kritischen Schlussabsatz darüber, dass AMD angeblich im Zeitplan liegt...
Dazu wird auch erwähnt, dass bis jetzt noch keine Testsamples an die Presse verteilt wurden.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht will sich AMD ja mit einem Knall zutück melden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Meinst du explodierende Prozessoren? 
Stimmt, hatten wir schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

Du weisst schon was ich meine. Wird schon klappen


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Eine weitere Äußerung von AMD, die bestimmt wieder ignoriert wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*

Tja, manchmal ist es einfacher beim Hersteller direkt nachzufragen anstatt Gerüchte zu verbreiten.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2011)

Die Leute sagen viel wenn der Tag lang ist.

Der Auto-Hersteller mit dem Stern hat auch mal behauptet, dass die A-Klasse beim Elchtest nicht umkippt, und plötzlich tat sie es doch.....

Es gab auch mal einen Typen...wie hieß er doch gleich....der hat mal in der Öffentlichkeit behauptet, bei seiner Doktorarbeit nicht abgeschrieben zu haben.

Aber am besten war der grüne GPU-Hersteller, der bei einer PK ein angeblich fertiges Modell einer Graka in die Kameras gehalten hat, und darüber hinaus bis zum sehr verspäteten Launch behauptete, es gäbe keine technischen Probleme mit Thermi, ähm Fermi


----------



## XE85 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
> 
> Eine weitere Äußerung von AMD, die bestimmt wieder ignoriert wird.



Also diese Aussage ist in meinen Augen doch etwas merkwürdig, die APUs haben doch rein gar nichts mit Bulldozer zu tun, sie bedienen ein völlig anderes Marktsegment. Hier besteht wohl kaum gefahr der Hauseigenen konkurrenz. An der Fertigungskapazität kanns auch nicht liegen da alle aktuell auf dem Markt befindlichen APUs von AMD bei TSMC gefertigt werden.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD Lounch offenbar auf der E3/9er Chipsätze nur umbenannte 8er*



XE85 schrieb:


> Also diese Aussage ist in meinen Augen doch etwas merkwürdig, die APUs haben doch rein gar nichts mit Bulldozer zu tun, sie bedienen ein völlig anderes Marktsegment. Hier besteht wohl kaum gefahr der Hauseigenen konkurrenz. An der Fertigungskapazität kanns auch nicht liegen da alle aktuell auf dem Markt befindlichen APUs von AMD bei TSMC gefertigt werden.
> 
> mfg



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Sorry ist ein wenig OT, aber was soll´s 

Mein Board ist gelistet!!!!

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5, 990FX sieht es nicht absolut Geil aus ( Bilder )  

Ich weiß es ist ein wenig früh und auch verrückt doch was meint ihr soll ich es bestellen???? 147,50€ für das UD5 ist doch ok!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Der Preis scheint OK zu sein.
Kauf aber erst dann, wenn du es wirklich brauchst, eventuell ist es dann günstiger.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Die 10€ sind mir dann auch egal...


----------



## steinschock (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Und nicht das es dann Probleme mit dem B3-*CPU*-Stepping  hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Bei AMD waren die Chipsätze mehr oder weniger OK, wenn lag's an der CPU.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Eine Frage hab ich jetzt doch noch!

Bei den Spezifikationen steht:


> 4 x *1.5V* DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 32 GB of system memory (Note 1)


Ist das nur als Richtwert zu sehen oder darf ich dann die Speicher tatsächlich nicht mit mehr wie 1,5V betreiben???


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn du alle Bänke vollknallst, sollten es 1,5 Volt sein, bei 2 Riegel gibts keine Regelung, bzw. keine Spannungsgrenze.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wusste ich nicht, werde ich somit berücksichtigen.

Ist AMD nicht immer noch "schwerfällig" was Vollbestückung angeht oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn du jetzt DDR3 Riegel mit 1,65 Volt hast, werden die auch auf AM3+ laufen, kaufst du noch einen Satz dazu, werden die auch laufen, nur halt mit erhöhter Spannung oder du senkst die Spannung und damit auch die Latenzen oder was auch immer.
Da Bulldozer aber mit 1866MHz RAMs arbeiten soll/kann, würde ich, sofern du noch keine hast, erst dann welche kaufen, wenn du weißt, ob sich RAMs mit höherer Frequenz bei ihm lohnt.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

So ist es zumindest mal angegeben:


> Support for DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules



Hätte dieses Kit in die engere Auswahl genommen:
Transcend aXeRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-16000U CL9-11-9-24

P.s.: Können das Thema auch gerne in mein Tagebuch weiterführen dann ist es nicht ganz so OT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Die Frage ist halt, was bringen so schnelle RAMs?
Das muss man erst mal abwarten, ob Bulldozer mit höheren Frequenzen was anfangen kann, daher würde ich erst mal Tests abwarten, bevor du die Knete einfach raushaust.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

DDR3-2133 scheint drin zu sein, wenn man sich so die neuen Boards anschaut.


----------



## bulldozer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/6-6-2011-2-51-37-AM.jpghttp://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/6-6-2011-2-51-37-AM.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

4GHz Standardtakt ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juni 2011)

Die würde doch super an mein Haus passen... 

Woher stammt diese Tabelle?


----------



## steinschock (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Man beachte C0,
daher recht glaubhaft 

Da es keine Probleme gibt dürften ja alle max B1 sein.

Höherer Takt war ja angekündigt aber das wäre massiv,
um so gespannter bin ich jetzt auf die IPC.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Okay, ich nehme den FX-8150P ... 4 GHz, das wärs - vor wenigen jahren waren Einkerner mit diesem Takt namens Pentium 4 immer dem Hitzetod nahe - wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juni 2011)

Und nun gibts 4/8 Kerne mit 4Ghz und Turbo auf 4,4! Vorrausgesetzt das bewahrheitet sich...


----------



## XE85 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



C0 Stepping im Q3? Das klingt doch etwas unwahrscheinlich wenn jetzt gerade mal am B2 arbeitet



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Okay, ich nehme den FX-8150P ... 4 GHz, das wärs - vor wenigen jahren waren Einkerner mit diesem Takt namens Pentium 4 immer dem Hitzetod nahe - wie die Zeit vergeht



Das kann man auch absolut nicht vergleichen, die Fertigung war damals bei weitem nicht so weit wie heute. Ein P4 mit heutiger Fertigung würde wohl locker 10GHz oder mehr erreichen.

mfg


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das kann man auch absolut nicht vergleichen, die Fertigung war damals bei weitem nicht so weit wie heute. Ein P4 mit heutiger Fertigung würde wohl locker 10GHz oder mehr erreichen.


 Das ist klar, ich wollte nur ausdrücken, wie stark sich das über diese wenigen Jahre verändert hat. Heute wär ein Singlecore mit mehr als 4 GHz überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

was heisst dieser turbo eigentlich? ich kenns von meinem ersten rechner, der hatte da sonen knopf un da wurden aus 133 166mhz! is das das selbe uraltprinzip oder wad? quasi ein hersteller abgesegnetes oc? oder is das wie bei intel, enn nich alle kerne genutzt werden, takten sich die genutzten höher?


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Hi!

So ähnlich: wenn's die Auslastung und TDP/Temperatur zulassen, wird ein Teil der Kerne um einen bestimmten Satz hoch getaktet.
Dabei kann - solange die Temperatur das zulässt - auch durchaus die Leistung der einzelnen Kerne über der an sich zugelassenen liegen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## OvB (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ein Bulldozer muss her. Mein Athlon 64 3000+ macht es nicht mehr lange


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juni 2011)

OvB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bulldozer muss her. Mein Athlon 64 3000+ macht es nicht mehr lange



Nicht mehr lange??? Die meisten seiner Brüder und Schwestern sind schon lange tot! Der will seinen Frieden...
Wow, den Unterschied wirst du aber merken!


----------



## RiZaR (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



OvB schrieb:


> Ein Bulldozer muss her. Mein Athlon 64 3000+ macht es nicht mehr lange



Ich halte ja auch noch ein AMD Geode 1750+ System als kleine Gamingstation für alte Win9X Spiele, aber... benutzt du den Athlon 64 3000+ in deinem Hauptrechner? Das wäre für mich das Loweste Low End, mein Freund. Was kannst du damit überhaupt noch flüssig zocken ?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange??? Die meisten seiner Brüder und Schwestern sind schon lange tot! Der will seinen Frieden...
> Wow, den Unterschied wirst du aber merken!


 
Das wird zweifellos einen sehr extremen Geschwindigkeitsrausch verursachen, jawohl!


----------



## F-4 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Sind ja nicht alle Hardcore zocker !
Ich hatte bis vor 2 Jahren noch einen Athlon XP 2000+ und vor einem Jahr einen XP 2800+ ...
Also fuer zb Left 4 Dead hat das auch noch gereicht 
Wenn ich Ehrlich bin wuerde das Spitz auf Knopf sogar noch fuer alle Spiele reichen die ich Intensiv Spiele 
Naja mal sehen wenn ein Bulldozer auf meinem AM3 laeuft wuerde ich auch noch schwach ansonsten , reicht mit der PII auch noch ne ganze weile , denke bis PS4 und Xbox 720 reichts allemal auch zum Zocken 

mfg Bluebird


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



OvB schrieb:


> Ein Bulldozer muss her. Mein Athlon 64 3000+ macht es nicht mehr lange


 Ich saß vor 3 Monaten auch noch vor einem Athlon 64 3200+.
Da es AMD aber ums Verrecken nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, hab ich mir nun aber doch einen 2500k besorgt. Selber schuld, wenn ich es mal so sagen darf. Ich hätte liebend gerne einen Bulldozer gekauft, wäre er denn früher gekommen. Je später der AMD kommt, desto weniger werden ihn sich kaufen... immerhin steht Ivy Bridge im Oktober schon auf der Türschwelle, falls es denn wirklich bis Oktober dauern soll...
Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich AMD mit dem Bulldozer alles Gute. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und es wird mal wieder richtig Zeit, Intel auf die Fresse zu geben 
Nebenbei: mein AMD ist in den Händen meiner Mutter vor ca. 2-3 Wochen gestorben. Wird also Zeit


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Aufwachen bitte, Ivy kommt Im 1H 2012. Ende Q1 Anfang Q2. Was du mit Oktober meinst ist SandyBridge E, der dann so bei 350€ los gehen wird, + Boards so für ca 200€+ "kleiner" aber feiner Unterschied.

Und ob er direkt im Oktober kommt, oder erst im November/Dezember wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nebenbei: mein AMD ist in den Händen meiner Mutter vor ca. 2-3 Wochen gestorben. Wird also Zeit


 
AMD sollte man auch nicht bei 90° waschen, mehr als 65° ist zuviel.


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was du mit Oktober meinst ist SandyBridge E, der dann so bei 350€ los gehen wird



Sandy E kommt auch im Preisbereich des Sockel 1155 i7, wird also bei etwa 250€ losgehn

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



XE85 schrieb:


> Sandy E kommt auch im Preisbereich des Sockel 1155 i7, wird also bei etwa 250€ losgehn
> 
> mfg


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der kleinste 2011 Quad etwas mehr kosten wird als der stärkste 1155 Quad.
Ist natürlich abhängig vom Bulldozer, wo der Preis dann liegt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Hi!


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der kleinste 2011 Quad etwas mehr kosten wird als der stärkste 1155 Quad.


 2011-Quad? 
Also schon wieder 'n neuer Sockel?

Langt denen das Durcheinander mit einem todgeborenen (1156), einem halbtoten (1366) und einem mehr oder weniger lebendigen (1155) Sockeln noch nicht, dass die schon wieder 'nen neuen Sockel bringen?

Ein Grund mehr, auf Am3+ zu setzen: da bekomme ich alles - vom Dualcore bis zum Hexacore - auf einen Sockel.
Auch, wenn manche maulen, dass AMD nun wieder 'nen neuen Sockel bringt - solch ein Durcheinander wie bei Intel hat's da _nicht_!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 2011-Quad?
> Also schon wieder 'n neuer Sockel?


 
Sockel 2011, kommt im Herbst/Winter, dort laufen dann die Sandy Hexacores und natürlich auch noch ein Quad Core.


----------



## XE85 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 2011-Quad?
> Also schon wieder 'n neuer Sockel?



der Sockel 2011 ist der Nachfolger des dann 3 Jahre alten (also von "schon wieder" kann man da nicht sprechen) Sockel 1366 und kommt mit 4, 6 und 8 Kern CPUs wobei die 4 Kerner im Preisbereich der Sockel 1155 Quad Cores beginnen sollen.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr, auf Am3+ zu setzen: da bekomme ich alles - vom Dualcore bis zum Hexacore - auf einen Sockel.


 
Den Leistungsbereich den AMD mit diesem Sockel abdeckt, deckt auch intel mit nur einem Sockel ab. Auch dort gibt es Single bis Quadcores. Dazu kommt das es bei AMD in diesem Leistungsbereich einen 2. Sockel geben wird, für Llano.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



XE85 schrieb:


> der Sockel 2011 ist der Nachfolger des dann 3 Jahre alten (also von "schon wieder" kann man da nicht sprechen) Sockel 1366 und kommt mit 4, 6 und 8 Kern CPUs wobei die 4 Kerner im Preisbereich der Sockel 1155 Quad Cores beginnen sollen.


Ja stimmt, de 8-Kerner wird es aber sehr sehr sicher wohl erst nur als Server-CPUs geben



> Den Leistungsbereich den AMD mit diesem Sockel abdeckt, deckt auch intel mit nur einem Sockel ab. Auch dort gibt es Single bis Quadcores. Dazu kommt das es bei AMD in diesem Leistungsbereich einen 2. Sockel geben wird, für Llano.
> 
> mfg


 Stimmt, AMD hat für seine APUs noch einen weiteren Sockel, kann man denen aber nicht vorwerfen in diesem Punkt, da eben nicht anders zu realisieren, und die APUs auch eine andere Zielsetzung haben als BD.


----------



## biohaufen (12. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich jetzt schon 4 GHz Standardtakt höre, denke ich an Sonne und Pentium IV.
Boxed Kühler = WaKü ???


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juni 2011)

Darüber gibts noch keine Infos. Glaub ich aber kaum, da solche ausgefllenen Änderungen sich als erstes rum sprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Stimmt, AMD hat für seine APUs noch einen weiteren Sockel, kann man denen aber nicht vorwerfen in diesem Punkt, da eben nicht anders zu realisieren, und die APUs auch eine andere Zielsetzung haben als BD.


 
Llano wird aber auch in Notebooks eingesetzt, das macht sie Sache schon lohnender.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

jo klar, es ging mir halt nur drum, das es halt anders gar nicht geht....


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Klar, sie brauchen einen anderen Sockel, aber wenn du anfängst alle Sockel zusammenzuzählen, die man derzeit noch kaufen kann, wird es eh hässlich, auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

jo 
Da hast du absolut recht. Zudem sollte man dann auch alle embedded Dinger mit dazu zählen, damit wird es NOCH hässlicher


----------



## F-4 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

das sollte doch wohl "Embedded" heissen oder ich habe eine Bildungsluecke was das angeht 

mfg Bluebird


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich seh da auch nichts anderes stehen 

PS: Natürlich hast du recht, und mir ist es auch aufgefallen, aber Kaffee und Kuchen haben gerufen, da hab ichs stehen gelassen und gehofft, das keiner zu genau ließt  Tja pech gehabt. Hoch gepokert und verloren


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Was war denn das für ein Kuchen? Hasch Brownies?


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

1. sind Brownies kein Kuchen in meinen Augen, und 2. war es Käsekuchen ohne Flavour  

Ich steh nicht auf das Space cake blablub gedönz


----------



## avio1982 (13. Juni 2011)

Bin echt auf die offiziellen benchmarks gespannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> 1. sind Brownies kein Kuchen


 
Naj, Kekse sind es aber auch nicht, kuchenähnliches Gebäck, würde ich sagen, daher passt Kuchen schon.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

****!  Wikipedia meint Brownies sind Stücke eines flachen Schokoladenkuchens... 

Quanti du alter BESSERWISSER


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

man merkt, es braucht neue fakten. AMD.... die leute schweifen vor lauter langeweile schon vom thema ab! also macht hinne ^^


----------



## Lee (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Was schätzt ihr, wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis nach Release irgendwann sparsame 2 Modul Bullis unter 100€ rauskommen, die ich in meinen HTPC stecken kann und die wenn möglich dennoch schneller sind als mein 955 BE?


----------



## steinschock (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Jou,

außerdem hat Brownies soviel mit Kuchen zu tun wie American Tost mit Brot.  

Da hilft auch Wikki nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

In der neuen PCGH (7/2011) war ein Artikel zum Thema CPU; Seite 46.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Optimisten würden für BD Release Ende Juli sagen.Ich drück die Daumen.heise online - AMD demonstriert Notebook mit Trinity-Prozessor


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Mag sein - die Frage ist aber für viele, wann der eumel _bezahlbar_ ist.

In den ersten Tagen und Wochen zahlt man ja noch den 'Erstbenutzer-Aufschlag'.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## King_Sony (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Hi,

also wenn ich Performance und keine integrierte GPU will auf Zambezi warten oder?


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Oder Sandy Bridge kaufen.
Llano ist AthlonII mit ein paar Extras und GPU.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Sandy ist zu teuer - als Plattformpreis gesehen.


----------



## King_Sony (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Also noch bis August warte ^^


----------



## Pal_Calimero (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Nehmen wir die "bekannte" Preise an, wird da von Dollar 1:1 umgerechnet oder gilt da  d. momentanige Währungskurs?

Wenn man das zweite nimmt: Dann müsste wohl das teuerste Modell ( 320 $ ) etwa 222,42 kosten. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nie so sehr auf ein Hardware gewartet, das ich mir selber die Frage beantwortet hätte. 
320


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

durch zölle und transport bla wird aus dem ährungskurs (222,42 in deinem bsp) meist wieder sowas ie die 320 ^^ daher sagt man im groben wohl immer, das man sowas eigentlich gleich 1:1 "umrechnen" kann. so hab ichs zumindest verstanden.


----------



## manizzle (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

320 euronen ??  falls das so sein wird, werd ich mir definitiv kein bulldozer holen


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ist doch normal. Der 1090T ging am Anfang auch für 300€ über die Theke.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

...und kommt jetzt nicht mal mehr 140€!


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2011)

Jetzz bekommt man auch eine 8800 Ultra hier für 60€. Die hat aber mal 650 gekostet!


----------



## F-4 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja es ist schon ein Unterschied ob ich denn Erstkaeufer Bonus Nehme oder einen vergleich zu Ultra Teurer Hardware ziehe die Praktisch heute E Schott wert hat , oder wer tut sich ne 8800 heute noch an wo jede Mainstream Karte beim selben Preis mehr leistet und 1/4 dessen an Strom zieht !? 
Also ich denke 320 $/Eu beim Lounch sind durchaus ein Angemessener Preis, wenn die Leistung stimmt passt das allemal dazu wird der in 4-8 Wochen deutlich fallen .

mfg F-4


----------



## cortex777 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Freue mich schon auf den BD, egal wie teuer er ist ich werde ihn aufjedenfall kaufen!


----------



## boxleitnerb (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Sandy ist zu teuer - als Plattformpreis gesehen.


 
Quatsch. Sandy hat ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## F-4 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Stimmt , es ist nur die Frage ob ein 2/3 Modul BD fuer noch weniger oder gleich viel Geld das Selbe oder mehr leisten kann !
Erst wenn das raus ist kann man da was sagen, aber aktuell kann man ueber Intel nicht klagen 

mfg Bluebird


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wie ist das eigentlich: werden die CPUs dann als Vier- oder als Achtkerner verkauft? Auf der website spricht ADM von "8 core" AMD FX Processor   aber ist damit irgendeine Top-CPU mit 8 Modulen gemeint, oder meinen die damit 4 Module zu je 2 "Kernen" = 8core? Die "Kerne" in den Modulen sind ja keine klassischen Kerne...?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ja , AMD verkauft den BD als 8 core 6 core und 4 core(4~3~2 Module)

8core vs 2600k
6core vs 2500k
4core vs 21xx


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2011)

Ja, dem ist (leider) so. Ich bin wie einige andere auch der Meinung ihn nicht so zu bezeichnen, aber sei's drum. Über Sinn und Unsinn wurde hier im Forum schon genug diskutiert.

Findet ihr auch, dass es seit einigen Tagen ziemlich ruhig um das Thema geworden ist?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich habe die letzten ruhigen Tage zusammengefasst 

*Kommt AMDs Bulldozer erst im September? Plus neue Benchmarks*


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten ruhigen Tage zusammengefasst
> 
> *Kommt AMDs Bulldozer erst im September? Plus neue Benchmarks*



OMG ... wenn der Bulldozer in Games an den 990X scheitert , dann nimmt ihn der 2600k auseinander


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Diese Benches sind allerdings teils eine Farce, denn der Blogger lässt erstens mit einem Monster-Grafikartenverbund bei Einstellungen testen, bei denen die Grafikkarte das bei weitem entscheidende Element ist und ggf limitiert, obwohl die CPU noch mehr leisten könnte, und zweitens weiß da niemand, ob bei der CPU denn wirklich alle Funktionen freigeschaltet sind. Wenn ich Journalist wäre, würd ich diese Benchmark in einem Artikel über Bulldozer nicht mal verwenden, und wenn überhaupt, dann mit dem ganz fetten Hinweis auf die Unzulänglichkeiten dieser Benchmarks.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht - aber solange beide CPU's die gleiche Grafiklösung haben, spielt das keine Rolle!


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

doch ^^

wenn du einen pff 920 wie ich ihn hab mit einem 2600k vergleichst, bei meiner grafikkarte (240gts) in beiden systemen mit crysis auf 2000 irgendwas mit vollem aa/af un weis der geier... hui, schau an, mein 920er is so gut wie der 2600k! poah, scheissendrecks intel! *gröhl* liefern beide systeme nur 2fps  wenn die graka limitiert, kann die cpu nicht so arbeiten, wie sie könnte, da sie eben auf die graka wartet. somit is ein solcher vergleich fürn popo. und auch wenn da 2 580er in sli rennen, muss das bei der auflösung und den gespielten modi noch lange nix heissen für die cpu-benches. das wollte herby (und ne menge anderer in anderen threads ^^) damit ausdrücken.


----------



## Sturmtank (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

ja und bei den benches is der bd langsamer, mit mehr unterschied als 2 fps, und das trotz grafiklimit. hab schon benches geshen, wo im grafiklimit, sich die fps nur im kommabereich unterscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Diese Benches sind allerdings teils eine Farce, denn der Blogger lässt erstens mit einem Monster-Grafikartenverbund bei Einstellungen testen, bei denen die Grafikkarte das bei weitem entscheidende Element ist und ggf limitiert, obwohl die CPU noch mehr leisten könnte, und zweitens weiß da niemand, ob bei der CPU denn wirklich alle Funktionen freigeschaltet sind. Wenn ich Journalist wäre, würd ich diese Benchmark in einem Artikel über Bulldozer nicht mal verwenden, und wenn überhaupt, dann mit dem ganz fetten Hinweis auf die Unzulänglichkeiten dieser Benchmarks.


 Stimmt wohl.

Und selbst wenn der Bulldozer an den 990X rankommt braucht er immer noch 2 Kerne mehr. Der 2600K kommt nicht ganz dran(eher an den 980X) aber hat dafür auch nur 4 Kerne. Demnach ist Sandybridge immer noch effizienter. Und wenn Sandy E kommt kann der Bulldozer genauso wie der 990X einpacken. Wenn Ivy kommt genauso.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Zur Effizienz lässt sich gar nichts sagen. Wenn man dem Bench trauen kann, dann ist höchstens die IPC höher. Wenn der Bulldozer an den 990X rankommt, dann ist das - in meinen Augen -  für AMD ein sehr gutes Ergebnis. Man darf einfach nicht vergessen, wo AMD momentan steht, was die reine Pro-Takt Leistung angeht. Es erwartet doch wirklich niemand, dass AMD IPC-mäßig an Sandy Bridge rankommt - Nehalem (+- x%) halte ich für wahrscheinlicher.
Was die Kerne angeht, ist es mir relativ egal, wie die Hersteller mehr Leistung erreichen, solange sich an der Effizienz nicht viel ändert.

Abgesehen davon sind weder Sockel 1366, noch Sockel 2011 die Gegner des Bulldozers.


----------



## .Mac (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Wenn der Bulldozer an den 990X rankommt, dann ist das - in meinen Augen -  für AMD ein sehr gutes Ergebnis. Man darf einfach nicht vergessen, wo AMD momentan steht, was die reine Pro-Takt Leistung angeht. Es erwartet doch wirklich niemand, dass AMD IPC-mäßig an Sandy Bridge rankommt - Nehalem (+- x%) halte ich für wahrscheinlicher.
> Was die Kerne angeht, ist es mir relativ egal, wie die Hersteller mehr Leistung erreichen, solange sich an der Effizienz nicht viel ändert.
> 
> Abgesehen davon sind weder Sockel 1366, noch Sockel 2011 die Gegner des Bulldozers.


 
Und du lebst auch im Honigkuchenland was? Jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn BD nicht an Sandy Bridge rankommt ist das glatter Selbstmord für AMD im Desktop-Bereich. Wo AMD derzeit steht tut gar nichts zur Sache.

Und das AMD momentan IPC-mäßig nicht wirklich dolle ist, ist jedem klar, aber das liegt an der Architektur, die ist ja vom Prinzip alt wie Brot. Allerdings sollte bei einer komplett neuen Architektur wie dem BD deutlich mehr drin sein als Nehalem-Niveau. Und vorallem, AMD muss mit der BD Architektur gegen S2011 bzw. SB-E antreten(ob sie wollen oder nicht.), oder haben die etwa schon wieder eine neue Architektur am Start? Glaube kaum, die werden die Architektur von BD weiter ausbauen wie beim Athlon.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja, im Desktop Markt haben Sie ja den doppelten BD, der als echte Konkurrenz zu SBE antritt. Im Desktop-Markt überlässt man Intel mehr oder weniger das Feld. Kommt halt drauf an, ob BD es schafft sich etwas über dem 2600k zu positionieren, oder aber nicht.

Der Desktop-Markt für 2011 ist aber wohl eh sehr klein. Es ist Schade, dass AMD da keinen G34 bringt, um Intel mal an den Karren zu fahren, aber wohl leider irgendwo verständlich. Die Verkaufszahlen des Desktops sind schon einige Zeit rückläufig, und das wird nicht besser werden. Naja, und Intel ist halt was Spitzenleistung angeht halt doch ne Hausnummer auf dem Desktop. 

Die ollen Mobile-Systeme verdrängen halt alles von den Stückzahlen her -.-


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Echt krasse Entwicklung. Aber ich denke die Netbooks und der gleichen werden bald mit den Smartphones verschmolzen sein und dann quasi überflüssig.

@Skysnake
Dein erster Satz hat mich grad kurzzeitig ganz schön verwirrt! Desktop mit doppeltem Bulldozer... das wärs


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja, stimmt doch. Wo unterscheidet sich denn ein Sockel 2011 noch von nem echten Server Prozi?

ECC, OC Features, öhmm ja, das wars dann eigentlich schon 

Nimmt man da mal nen G34 dagegen, dann fehlen halt die OC Funktionen, man hat ECC, was etwas Leistung kostet, und eine schlechtere PCI-E Aufteilung. Multi-GPU ist da meist nicht. Eher 2x16 und das wars. Aber ansonsten? 

Daher wird sich auch erst noch zeigen müssen, ob Intel den Bogen mit 2011 nicht überspannt. Die 8 Kerner kommen ja wohl erst mal nur für die Xeons....


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



.Mac schrieb:


> Und du lebst auch im Honigkuchenland was? Jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn BD nicht an Sandy Bridge rankommt ist das glatter Selbstmord für AMD im Desktop-Bereich. Wo AMD derzeit steht tut gar nichts zur Sache.
> 
> Und das AMD momentan IPC-mäßig nicht wirklich dolle ist, ist jedem klar, aber das liegt an der Architektur, die ist ja vom Prinzip alt wie Brot. Allerdings sollte bei einer komplett neuen Architektur wie dem BD deutlich mehr drin sein als Nehalem-Niveau. Und vorallem, AMD muss mit der BD Architektur gegen S2011 bzw. SB-E antreten(ob sie wollen oder nicht.), oder haben die etwa schon wieder eine neue Architektur am Start? Glaube kaum, die werden die Architektur von BD weiter ausbauen wie beim Athlon.


 Was heißt für dich deutlich mehr? Sandy Bridge Niveau was die IPC angeht?

Bulldozer wird kaum gegen SB-E antreten müssen, wenn der Plattformpreis wesentlich höher ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Bulldozer wird kaum gegen SB-E antreten müssen, wenn der Plattformpreis wesentlich höher ist.


Es sollen Quads für den 2011er kommen im Preisbereich des 2600K und Highend-Boards gibt's auch für AM3+. Hier und da wäre also eine Überschneidung vorhanden.


----------



## .Mac (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Und nebenbei wird die Presse auch die beiden Plattformen als Konkurenten ansehen, taten sie ja auch mit dem Phenom II gegen die ersten i7´s von Intel, und tuhen es auch heute mit SB(obwohl der PII kaum eine Chance hat.). Es spielt also kaum eine Rolle wie viel der Bulldozer am Ende kostet, er wird so oder so als Gegenstück von AMD angesehen, egal wie viel der BD am Ende schafft.

Und ja, von der IPC hätte ich es gerne dass der BD auf SB Niveau ist, denn bei einer so neuen Architektur welche nix mit der der Athlon Architektur zu tuhen hat, kann man ja noch träumen, da ist an sich vieles möglich. Nur ob AMD es letztendlich schafft, das ist eine andere Frage, und wird ehh erst am Release klar sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Obwohl er keine Chance - naja, SNB und Phenom II X4/X6 sind preisliche Konkurrenten. Intel ist zum gleichen Preis idR weitaus schneller und fast immer sparsamer.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Zum gleichen Preis?
Wenn Du nur die CPU nimmst, vielleicht. 
Nimmst Du auch das Mainboard mit 'rein, ist AMD preiswerter.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Das kommt  auf's Board an. P67/Z68 dümpeln bei um die 85€ rum - sofern du kein billiges Zeug nimmst, bist du bei AMD nicht weitaus günstiger. Bedenkst du dann noch, dass Intels CPUs bei gleichem Preis oft klar schneller sind, relativiert sich das umso mehr. AMD ist im Bereich von gut 100 Euro und darunter sehr attraktiv, darüber bietet Intel zumeist deutlich mehr (für Spieler).


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ja, seit 1155 gibt es eigentlich kaum einen Grund für einen Gamer auf AMD zu setzen. Klingt traurig ist aber so (die extremen Preisnachlässe mal außen vor gelassen, keine Ahnung wies atm aussieht mit Preis/Leistung).

Bei Phenom II vs 1366/1156 fand ich es aber schon noch sehr interessant was AMD im Angebot hatte. Also meine ganz subjektive Meinung.

Man muss halt immer schauen, wie viel Geld kann ich ausgeben, was ist das BESTE was ich dafür bekomme, und was ist, wenn ich nochmal 10-50€ drauflege, was bekomme ich da. Aus dem halt das Beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis auswählen und freuen, egal was drauf steht.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juli 2011)

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass man schon jetzt ausreichend Spieleleistung bekommt, bei beiden Herstellern. Der 2600K voran, hat definitiv genug Dampf für alles was in nächster Zeit kommt. Das sagen ja auch alle Fachmagazine. Wenn Bulli also ähnlich schnell wird, machen selbst die Käufer, die ihn sich aus reiner Überzeugung zulegen, eigentlich nichts falsch. Selbst wenn Intel dann schon wieder mehr Leistung bietet.


----------



## GTBTS (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Weiß man schon genaueres zum Bulldzoer Release?
Habe mich zuletzt Anfang des Jahres richtig darüber informiert und da hieß es noch, dass er im Juli-August 2011  vorgestellt werden soll, mitbekommen habe ich davon bis jetzt aber noch nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Offiziell Juli oder August, inoffiziell September.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



> Offiziell Juli oder August, inoffiziell September.


Marc, zu was tendierst du? 

In der neuestes Print-Ausgabe macht ihr recht starke Hoffnungen was einen Test für die nächste Ausgabe mit sich bringt. Doch nicht unbegründet!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

AMDs Aussage am 01. Juni war 60 bis 90 Tage - es sind bald 40 rum. Somit sollten langsam Samples kommen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Vielleicht werden gerade welche in Malaysia verschifft.


----------



## Markusretz (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Oder ihr habt schon welche und dürft nichts sagen


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Erwartest Du jetzt, dass er 'ja' sagt?
Oder "Ja-nein"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Keine CPU und kein NDA.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Aha... und was war in der schwarzen Prozessorbox, die mit dem Crosshair V kam?

Naja, ihr wisst schon was ihr tut.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



> Aha... und was war in der schwarzen Prozessorbox, die mit dem Crosshair V kam?



Wir wissen doch beide das da nix drin war


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Stimmt! 

Wir haben jetzt schon wieder fast Mitte Juli und August bis September soll er kommen. Die ersten offiziellen Tests sollten also langsam kommen. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was die bei AMD sich davon versprechen uns so lange ohne Infos zu lassen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich hoffe für AMD das Bully wenigstens ein bisschen reißen kann... Fürs Falten könnte er ganz nett sein dank 8 Kerne... Wenn jetzt die IPC noch einigermaßen stimmt dann passt das doch... Nur all zu viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht mehr, denn für AMD heißt jeder Tag Verspätung einige SDB Rechner mehr...


----------



## Fabian8906 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Also ich finde es übertrieben wie ihr immer so leicht sagen könnt das der 990x 2 Kerne weniger hat als der 8130P
990x = 6Kerne 12 Threads
8130P= 4 Module 8 Threads
Diese 2 sind von den Kernen her ziemlich auf Augenhöhe wenn ihr mich fragt.
Theoretisch ist der Bulli ja auch nur ein Quad wie der 2600k.
Meine Meinung : da hat AMD ein gang heisses Eisen im Feuer


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Fabian8906 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es übertrieben wie ihr immer so leicht sagen könnt das der 990x 2 Kerne weniger hat als der 8130P
> 990x = 6Kerne 12 Threads
> 8130P= 4 Module 8 Threads
> Diese 2 sind von den Kernen her ziemlich auf Augenhöhe wenn ihr mich fragt.
> ...



Und nochmal ... in einen Modul stecken 2 Cores , in einen SB stecken 4 Cores die "Virtuell"(wie beim Virtuellen Laufwerk) 8 Cores simulieren ... BD = 8 echte Cores , SB = 4 echte Cores + SMT
ob jetzt die BD Cores zu 100 oder 80% die Leistung ereichen ist da schnuppe .
*Das Problem bei der sache ist* , das zur Zeit zu 90% der Games und Anwendungen nur höchstens 4 Cores nützen .(und das wird bis zur Nächsten Konsolen Gen. auch so bleiben).
Was hier viele im Forum erhofft hatten , das ein Modul als Kern Zählt ... und durch die 2 FPUs die Doppelte Leistung bringt , ist wie eine Seifenblase geplatzt (denn es bleiben 8 Kerner)

Eigendlich hat AMD mit der Verschiebung gut getan , was will man heute mit einen 8 Kerner


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ja und vor ein Paar Jahren haben die meisten Spiele nichtmal 2-3 Kerne richtig unterstützt. Also warum nicht? Wenn das Spiel 4 Kerne nutzt, kann er den anderen immern noch andere Aufgaben zuweisen. Da sehe ich also keinen Grund, warum man auf die kerne verzichten sollte.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Das hatten wir doch jetzt schon SO oft!!! Muss das jetzt wieder aufgewärmt werden?.......

Und nein, die Aussage von dir mit der geplatzten Seifenblase ist falsch, denn BD kann in FP intensiven Anwendungen durchaus die doppelte Leistung bringen. Er kann nämlich die gesamte FPU exklusiv nutzen, die eben doppelt ausgelegt ist....

Ich hab jetzt aber echt KEINEN BOCK diese hirnlose Diskussion wieder neu zu beginnen. Es sind 4 Module, mit *8 INTEGER-Cores* und damit basta. Es sind eben *KEINE 8 ECHTEN Kerne*

Meine Fresse und jetzt is mal echt gut.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Alle reden davon das Spiele meist nur vier Kerne unterstützen!
Schon mal bei zocken Mediaplayer und Virenscanner zusätzlich mit laufen lassen? 
Dann weißt was es heißt mehr wie vier Kerne zu haben


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

skysnake: erklär doch dazu, wo der unterschied zw modulen, integer cores und echten cores liegt ^^ wenn man das eine ned vom andern unterscheiden kann, weil mans ned versteht, wird man solche spitzfindigkeiten auch ned behalten. auswendig lernen is nunmal nich verstehen ^^ (ich sitz btw auch wie der höhlenmensch vorm auto bei den ganzen begriffen  ).


----------



## Sturmtank (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

naja mediaplayer während dem spiel, hat mmn nichtt viel sinn, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aha... und was war in der schwarzen Prozessorbox, die mit dem Crosshair V kam?


Das war der X4 980  Ist etwas schade, dass wir Boards mit AM3+ haben, aber "nur" Phenom II.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das war der X4 980  Ist etwas schade, dass wir Boards mit AM3+ haben, aber "nur" Phenom II.


 
Keine Angst, Marc, ihr bekommt die Bulldozer noch, bestimmt eher als er im Laden liegt.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Stimmt, da war doch was mit dem 980. So ein Mist. Wenn die nicht bald mal damit rüber kommen, dann wird es definitiv September. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit noch auf Ende August spekuliert.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



DarkMo schrieb:


> skysnake: erklär doch dazu, wo der unterschied zw modulen, integer cores und echten cores liegt ^^ wenn man das eine ned vom andern unterscheiden kann, weil mans ned versteht, wird man solche spitzfindigkeiten auch ned behalten. auswendig lernen is nunmal nich verstehen ^^ (ich sitz btw auch wie der höhlenmensch vorm auto bei den ganzen begriffen  ).


 
Ich hab das sicherlich schon 5 mal jetzt erklärt, daher werde ich jetzt nicht nochmals GANZ genau im Detail drauf eingehen. Wenn es dich interessiert, such dir den entsprechenden Beitrag aus dem BD-Topic raus.

Es steht aber im Prinzip alles auf Wikipedia in folgendem Artikel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akkumulator_(Computer)http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prozessorkern

Das Problem daran, dass ein Modul keine 2 Kerne sind, ist, dass eben Adress-Dekoder und Instruction-Dekoder nur einmalig vorhanden sind. Teilen kannst du die Dinger aber auch nicht. Ergo fehlt eben leider etwas, was zwingend zu einem Prozessorkern gehört, wenn du sagst, dass 1 Modul 2 Kerne seien.

->Dass die Aussage, dass ein Modul ein 2 Kerner sei eben nicht....


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

AMD geht eben einen anderen Weg und baut auf Module auf.
Dass sie das dann als 8 Core verkaufen liegt alleine am Marketing, da die Leute etwas mit 8 Kernen anfangen können. 4 Module kennt keiner, das kauft keiner.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ist ja auch verständlich und legitim, führt allerdings auch zu solchen Auswüchsen...

Bei ner Superskalaren CPU (was btw. alle heutigen von Intel/AMD sind) spricht ja auch keiner bei einem Kern von nem 4 oder 5 Kerner, nur weil da die Funktionseinheiten mehrfach ausgelegt sind


----------



## XE85 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei ner Superskalaren CPU (was btw. alle heutigen von Intel/AMD sind)  spricht ja auch keiner bei einem Kern von nem 4 oder 5 Kerner, nur weil  da die Funktionseinheiten mehrfach ausgelegt sind



Ist auch klar, weil auch eine superscalarer CPU Kern immer nur einen Thread gleichzeitig bearbeiten kann. AMDs Module können aber gleichzeitig 2 Threads bearbeiten (ausser bei AVX). Und das auch noch richtig parralell und nicht wie bei SMT wo der eine Thread warten muss bis der ander die Ausführungseinheiten nicht mehr belegt. Man ist damit also sicher näher an einem 8 Kerner als an einem 4 Kerner. Also auch wenns nicht 100% korrekt ist sollte man nicht immer gleich so einen Aufstand machen nur weil jemand 8 Kerner sagt/schreibt. Über das "echte" kann man natürlich streiten, denn das stimmt sicher nicht.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Das ist so halt auch nicht richtig, wie du SMT beschreibst. 

Für HTT hat deine Beschreibung zu 100% zugetroffen, denn da war jeweils nur 1 Thread aktiv, man konnte nur eben im Wechsel die Daten rein schaufeln in die Pipeline(s). Der gesamte Core stand dem ausgeführten Thread aber exklusiv für eine Zeitspanne X zur Verfügung.

Bei SMT hast du wie der Name vermuten lässt wirklich zwei echt parallele Threads. In jedem Takt können Instruktionen von beiden Threads ausgeführt werden. Je nach Ausführung von SMT sind dabei mehrere Funktionseinheiten zusammengefasst, die dann wiederum nur einen Thread zustehen, auch wenn dieser diese nicht komplett auslastet. Gerade die ALUs können aber von beiden Threads gleichzeitig angesprochen werden. Du teilst die Superskalarität also auf die zwei Threads auf.

So trivial wie du es hinstellst ist die Unterscheidung also bei weitem nicht. Daher regt es mich auch inzwischen einfach nur noch auf, das so viel Unwissenheit(Falsches) verbreitet wird, und dann so absolut dumme Vergleiche wie 8vs4 Kerne bei AMD vs Intel angestellt werden....

Weißt da wird mit so halbgahren Argumenten dahergekommen, die halt absolut nicht korrekt sind, nur um seine Meinung zu untermauern. Warum hält man sich nicht einfach mal an die beschissenen Fakten und lässt es dabei gut sein, anstelle immer diese beschissenen Fanboywars vom Zaun zu brechen. Keiner von den beiden Herstellern hat die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und soviel dazu.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

also is ein "modul" einfach nur ein kern, bei dem einige teile doppelt vorhanden sind, aber eben nicht alle.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Also wenn man von der Definition eines Kerns ausgeht, dann ist ein Modul ein Kern, aber ein Kern ist kein Modul... Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine 

Ein Modul ist einfach in recht weiten Bereichen mehr als ein Kern. Es sind halt Funktionseinheiten, also die Integer-cores und L1 Data-Cache, doppelt vorhanden, auf die aber nur ein Thread zugriff hat. Damit ist es kein Superskalarer CPU-Core. Es ist halt schlicht ein Modul. Das trifft es am Besten, wobei man sich halt auch fragen muss, wie viel ein normaler Prozessor noch mit der ursprünglichen Definition zu tun hat.

So Sachen wie FPU, Befehlssatzerweiterungen wie SSE etc. sind da ja alle nicht vorgesehen, machen aber heutzutage den Großteil eines Prozessors aus. Genau wie die Superskalaren Einheiten, die so nicht vorgesehen/zwingend sind.

Unterm Strich hat ein BD-Modul mehr Ähnlichkeit, mit einem heute in CPUs anzutreffenden Cores, denn mit zwei Cores nach Definition. Daher bei einem Modul von einem Dual-Core zu sprechen macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Die allgemeinen Pauschalisierungen greifen hier einfach nicht mehr, und damit müssen sich die Leute einfach mal abfinden. Genau wie mit der Frage: "Was ist besser, Intel oder AMD"

Die Frage kannst du nicht pauschal beantworten. Es gibt viele Sachen, bei denen Intel besser ist, aber auch genau so Sachen bei denen AMD deutlich besser ist. Es kommt halt GANZ speziell drauf an, was du machen willst, welche Software du einsetzt, welche Hardware du einsetzen willst, und dann am Ende auch noch, welchen Stellenwert z.B. Flops/Watt und Flops/Anschaffungskosten einnehmen.


----------



## F-4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Zum Thema MediaPlayer und desen Sinn sage ich nur noch , schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das man da auch HD Videos Konvertieren koennte oder andere CPU Lastige sachen bei denen man eh nichts machen muss/kann nebenbei laufen lassen koennte etc. 
Wobei ich zugeben muss das es zwar Cool ist keine Frage ich als Home User der nicht von seiner Rechner Arbeit leben muss brauche dazu aber keine schnelle Kiste da ich sowas auch in leer lauf zeiten machen kann 

mfg F-4


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn man es nicht genau nimmt besteht die CPU ja aus 8 Kernen, die Wahrheit 8 Integer-Cores sind. Aber Kerne bleiben Kerne!
Am besten wäre es, aus meiner Sicht,  wenn man von Modulen redet.

Nebenbei warum unterstützen die wenigsten Games mehr als 4 Kerne.? Die PS3 hat doch 6.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Frage kannst du nicht pauschal beantworten. Es gibt viele Sachen, bei denen Intel besser ist, aber auch genau so Sachen bei denen AMD deutlich besser ist. Es kommt halt GANZ speziell drauf an, was du machen willst, welche Software du einsetzt, welche Hardware du einsetzen willst, und dann am Ende auch noch, welchen Stellenwert z.B. Flops/Watt und Flops/Anschaffungskosten einnehmen.


 
Das ist aber auch nicht ohne. Wenn jetzt jeder auf Intel Prozessoren entwickelt und deren Vorteile nutzt, hat AMD zwangsläufig das Nachsehen.



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Nebenbei warum unterstützen die wenigsten Games mehr als 4 Kerne.? Die PS3 hat doch 6.



Die PS3 hat sogar 7 Cores. Es ist ein Cell Prozessor, entwickelt von IBM, Sony und Toshiba.

Die Lead Plattform für Games ist aber die Xbox und die hat 3 Kerne. Daher ist der Sprung von 2 zu 3 Kernen noch relativ hoch, von 3 auf 4 aber schon geringer (Windows bekommt halt so einen eigenen Kern gestellt), 6 Kerne bringen kaum was (nur wenige Games nutzen das wirklich und dann gibts natürlich auch keine 50% mehr Leistung).


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Genau , und da der BD --> 8 kerne hat , bringt es noch weniger in Games (ups sry Skysnake(nicht das du wieder ausrastest) , ich meinte nicht 100% echte 8 kerne sondern nur 80%


Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


... was wiederum ein nachteil in Games ist , quasi 20% weniger als wenn die 8 cores 100% cores wären) .


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Meine Fresse, du scheinst es wohl wirklich nicht nur nicht verstehen zu wollen, sondern kannst es sogar nicht...

Wenn nur 4 Kerne ausgelastet werden, dann hat BD sogar was FP-Operationen angeht einen sehr großen Vorteil... Denn dann steht ja wie ich bereits mehrfach erklärt habe, eben die gesamte FPU dem einem Thread zur Verfügung, und damit dann auch die doppelte FP-Leistung eines normalen imaginären BD-Kerns...

Also nochmals... BD hat 4 Module, die wenn man nach Definition geht, 4 Prozessorkernen entsprechen, aber 8 Integer-Cores (wobei Cores etwas irreführend ist, da es eigentlich nur die ALUs sind, aber lassen wir das mal....) Wenn alles läuft ist die Leistung geringer als wenn es 8 echte Prozessorkerne wären und nicht nur 4 Module, dies sagt a priori aber rein gar nichts über die Leistung eines Moduls/Kerns aus...

Gerade die gesharte FPU kann in Games SEHR interessant werden, denn dort kommen eben hauptsächlich FP-Operationen vor.

Du pauschalisierst hier mal wieder Dinge, die man nicht pauschalisieren kann, denn sonst kommt einfach Grütze bei raus...


----------



## F-4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Dazu kann TurboCore 2.0 bei nur 4 Kernen die verbleibenden deutlich antreiben, also hat man dadurch so oder so auch ohne OC eine deutliche Mehrleistung auch bei 4 Kern Spielen ...
Wenn BD dann noch bei 4 Kernen jeweils denn Zweit Kern eines Modul deaktivieren kann das der Verbleibende Kern im Modul auf 100% laeuft , ist AMD neue Architektur meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser auf Software die eben nicht 12 Thread sehen will ausgelegt als alles was Intel derzeit im Programm hat !

mfg F-4


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Das seh ich im Moment auch so, nur fehlen bisher Gamebenches die das belegen. Wenn die dann kommen sieht man ob es klappt oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn es gelingt, dass ein 4 Core Game beim Bulldozer auf die 4 Module verteilt wird, sollte er so viel Dampf haben, dass es schon fast ekelhaft ist (zumindest für Intel Jünger). 
Wir müssen abwarten, wie das wirklich umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Bleibt zu hoffen. Wenn es aber genau anders kommt und nur zwei Module mit zwei Kernen ausgelastet werden, gibts wohl eher keinen großen Gewinn.


----------



## F-4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja dann bleibt eben nur noch der Turbo, 2 Module werden deutlich Reserven beim TDP ermoeglichen , so das die mal genannten bis zu 1000 mhz Turbo vielleicht wirklich moeglich sind und ca 1/4 Takt Steigerung macht auch nen Boost denn man merken wird 
Aber ich denke das es Moeglich sein wird das auf 4 Module zu verteilen , vielleicht erst wieder mit CPU Driver feur das OS , aber ich denke doch das es moeglich ist 

mfg F-4

PS: vielleicht wird es auch am Anfang trotzdem Leistung lassen, wenn ich an denn CnQ Driver fuer XP denke , der kann es mit dem Treiber der in 7 schon Drin steckt nicht wirklich aufnehmen ...
Aber wie auch schon gesagt wurde Die Leistung ist bis zur naechsten Box und PS4 wirklich kein Problem und reicht Dicke aus !
Ich wuerde sogar sagen das die Non Hardcore Zocker heute noch mit einem schnellen Dual Core auskommen, also bisher konnte ich noch nichts finden wo mein 550Be nicht gereicht haette , zwar gerade mal so (sprich 40FPS>) aber es hat eben doch noch gereicht .
Gut GTA4 gehoert nicht in meine Spiele Sammlung


----------



## XE85 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn es gelingt, dass ein 4 Core Game beim Bulldozer auf die 4 Module verteilt wird.....



Das dürfte wohl stark vom BS abhängig sein. Denn im Prinzip ist es hier ähnlich wie bei SMT, das BS muss erstmal die echten Kerne auslasten und erst dann die virtuellen - zu beginn gabs hier bekanntlich Probleme. Genau so muss es auch bei CMT sein, man wird also ein entsprechendes Update für Windows brauchen.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das dürfte wohl stark vom BS abhängig sein. Denn im Prinzip ist es hier ähnlich wie bei SMT, das BS muss erstmal die echten Kerne auslasten und erst dann die virtuellen - zu beginn gabs hier bekanntlich Probleme. Genau so muss es auch bei CMT sein, man wird also ein entsprechendes Update für Windows brauchen.



Stimmt, ich erinnere mich. Anfangs hatte SMT die Games ja sogar noch ausgebremst.


----------



## Z28LET (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Unter welchem Betriebssytem?


----------



## XE85 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Unter welchem Betriebssytem?



unter Windows, Vista war es damals wenn ich mich nicht irre. Der Grund war ganz einfach: Bei intel CPUs haben die echten Kerne die Nummern 0,2,4,6,... und die virtuellen für SMT 1,3,5,7,.... . Windows hat aber die Threds einfach der reihe nach zugeordnet, also Thread 1 - Kern 1, Thread 2 - Kern 2, ... Das hat dann dazu geführt das bei 4 Threads diese bei einem Quadcore mit SMT nur auf 2 Kerne verteilt wurde anstatt auf 4. Damit war die CPU langsamer als bei deaktivierten SMT wo die Threads natürlich auf alle Kerne verteilt wurde. Das wurde dann geändert sodass das BS die Threads bei einer CPU mit SMT zuerst auf die Kerne 0,2,4 usw verteilt und erst dann auf die virtuellen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich erinnere mich. Anfangs hatte SMT die Games ja sogar noch ausgebremst.


 
Seit Sieben ja nicht mehr. Das Problem ist halt, dass Module was anderes sind als SMT, das muss man einfach mal abwarten und mich würde auch interessieren, wie das mit Sieben im Vergleich zu alten OS ist. Möglicherweise bedeutet Bulldozer, bzw. dessen Architektur auch, dass es entgütig vorbei ist an alten OS festzuhalten.
Wenn man aber richtig Pech hat, muss man auf Windows 8 warten um Bulldozer voll nutzen zu können.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seit Sieben ja nicht mehr.


 
Falsch!

Bei Einführung der Core i Prozessoren 2008, also nicht vor sieben Jahren sondern vor 3, gab es Probleme in Games unter Windows Vista mit SMT, und zwar dahingehend, dass Games zumindest teilweise mit aktiviertem SMT schlechtere Framerates hatten als ohne SMT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Falsch!


 
_Seit Sieben nicht mehr. _Damit ist logischer Weise Windows Sieben gemeint, sollte doch offensichtlich sein, sonst hätte ich sieben Jahre geschrieben (also sieben klein geschrieben, Sieben groß geschrieben ist der Name).


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> _Seit Sieben nicht mehr. _Damit ist logischer Weise Windows Sieben gemeint, sollte doch offensichtlich sein, sonst hätte ich sieben Jahre geschrieben (also sieben klein geschrieben, Sieben groß geschrieben ist der Name).





Da stand ich wohl etwas auf dem Schlauch.

So viel zum Thema posten, wenn man eigentlich mit etwas anderem beschäftigt ist.

(wobei, es war auch nicht so ganz einfach zu erraten, musst du zugeben)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Nun ja, ich schreibe immer Sieben hin, mache ist seit es raus ist, verfolgt man meine Posts (und ein paar hab ich ja gemacht ), weiß man, dass damit Windows Sieben gemeint ist.
Und wenn ich meinen Text im Bezug auf deinen zitierten Text lese, kann ich gar nicht verstehen, wie du da auf sieben Jahre kommen kannst?


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich schreibe immer Sieben hin, mache ist seit es raus ist, verfolgt man meine Posts (und ein paar hab ich ja gemacht ), weiß man, dass damit Windows Sieben gemeint ist.



Wenn ich so verrückt wäre, und würde anfangen alle deine Posts zu verfolgen, und dazu noch deine 41.000 zu lesen, dann wäre ich bis zum Rentenalter beschäftigt, und das sind immerhin noch 30 Jahre


----------



## Z28LET (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Daher meine Frage zum Betriebssystem. 

Win Seven beherrscht ja "SMT Parking"
Sehe ich auch in meinem Taskmanager.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ja Sieben kann das, da ist Microsoft auf das eingegangen, was SMT eben kann. Die Frage ist aber, kann Windows auch mit den Modulen umgehen, denn da ist ja Thread 1 und Thread 2 eben nicht Kern und SMT, sondern Kern und Kern (auch wenn nicht vollständig).
Logisch wäre es, wenn Sieben hier auch Kern 1-3-5-7 macht und nicht 1-2-3-4, aber wer kann das jetzt schon garantieren, dass es so laufen wird?


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wobei sich nur eine Frage stellt: Sieben (=Windows 7!!!!!) unterstützt das SMT, Ok.
Was aber nun, wenn Sieben so programmiert ist, dass die SMT-Version von AMD nicht unterstützt wird?
Hat denn das schon mal wer getestet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Das war ja auch meine Frage und nein, wer soll das testen, es gibt noch keine Bulldozer.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja, Windoof liest ja auch nur irgendwelche Files/Register der CPU aus, in denen drin steht, was die CPU kann und was nicht. Das wars dann schon. Wenn man 1:1 die Technik verwenden will, die für SMT eingesetzt sind, dann sind das maximal ein paar Zeilen in ner Lookup-Table. Mehr ist das nicht.

AMD/MS müssen sich halt nur entscheiden, ob Sie die Verfahrensweise von SMT für CMT anwenden wollen oder nicht. Im Prinzip wäre auch eine Abwandlung kein großes Ding mehr, da man eben die bestehenden Funktionen wohl nur überladen muss und gut is.

Also ich würde mir da WIRKLICH keinen Kopf drum machen. Ein ähnliches Problem ist ja schon gelöst, ergo viel copy&paste und wenig Zeitaufwand nötig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn die ersten Gaming Benchmarks da sind, werden wir mehr wissen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Bin mal gesapnnt wie Windows, dann mit den Modulen umgeht,



@über mir Nebenbei bemerkt hat die PS3 8 Kerne, aber einer ist deaktiviert.(laut Wiki)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wobei die SPUs keine klassischen x86-Kerne sind, sondern eher Richtung GGPU gehen.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich bin gespannt ob AMD wieder den gleichen Fehler macht wie bei den PII das man Teildeaktitvierte Module wieder "unlocken" kann


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Das muss werden die genau gegeneinander abwegen. Einerseits könnten Sie im Idealfall mehr einnehmen wenn die Kunden die oberklassigen Modelle kaufen, zum anderen wird der Absatz der kleineren, freischaltbaren Modelle vielleicht so viel Gewinn abwerfen, dass es sich eher lohnt... Wir müssen einfach abwarten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

@Cleriker: frei nach dem Motto: "Die Masse macht's"

Zumal die Phenom II X3er oft genug 'Resterverwertung' sind - und ansonsten 'entsorgt' werden würden/müssten.
Diese Umklassifizierung bzw. Kern-Deaktivierung findet einerseits bei CPU's statt, bei welchen ein Kern oder Kernteil (bsp. interner Speicher) die Test's nicht einwandfrei bestandet hat.
Oder wenn für die hochpreisigen CPU's nicht genug Bestellungen vorliegen; auch dann wird ein Kern deaktiviert.


----------



## F-4 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Nicht nur die Phenom II und auch nicht nur die X3 , da sind ja auch noch Athlon II und X2 ich glaube selbst die 1 Kern Semprons waren Teildeaktiviert ...
Ich denke schon das sich das lohnt und fuer die Umwelt ist es allemal besser , die Frage ist nur ob diesmal Laser gecutet wird 
So oder so ein Home User kann sich die Spielerei mit der Freischalt Lotterie leisten , Buisness Kunden werden das kaum machen .
Und selbst wenn es geht hat man einen Nachteil immer , bei mir war es auch so das es zwar ging aber dann war nichts mehr mit Untervolten und ob der eine oder andere Blue Screen dem Unlock geschuldet ist wird auch kaum einer sicher sagen koennen 

mfg f-4


----------



## Fabian8906 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

AMD setzt diese Technik mit deaktivieren fast überall ein 
Bei meiner 6950 war es ähnlich jetzt ist es eine 6970 Danke AMD 
Hoffen wir mal, dass die Bulldozer CPUs top werden und den Markt einmal so richtig aufmischen und ich mein Crosshair V nicht für einen Phenom II gekauft habe weil die FX versagen


----------



## F-4 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

ja das mag sein , aber man ist eben wenn es dumm geht ohne Garantie und Verbrauch und Hitze steigen eben auch an , was so aber AMD nicht zu jucken hat hehe
Denke mal fuer Computer Nerds ist sowas aber sicher Interresant 

mfg F-4


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

AMD'nin Bulldozer FX i

Die Taktraten sehen soweit ja wirklich gut aus, allerdings ist da die Rede von Oktober  Vielleicht versagt auch nur der Google Übersetzer.


----------



## Dukex2 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Das ganze von CB nochmal zusammengefasst und ja es ist vom Oktober die Rede


----------



## F-4 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

immerhin wird es wieder BE geben , ich hoffe nur das heisst wie gehabt offener Multi 

mfg F-4


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2011)

Ich dreh am Rad... Oktober!!!
Wie lange soll das denn noch so weitergehen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

When it's done ... der DNF der CPU-Sparte. Sollte ja mal einst als "Sandtiger" schon 2009 kommen, so wie die "Bobcats" (C- und E-Serie) auch.


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich krieg noch die Krise, wann soll ich den endlich mal meinen Athlon 64 X2 ersetzen ..... .


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

viel zeit zum sparen. enns nix wird, hat man schon genug fürn intel beisammen


----------



## sp01 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Oktober, und keiner weis bisher genaues. Zumindest meine Auffassung der letzten zwei Seiten.
Die Frage ist halt auch ob es AM3+ kompatible ist, das war vor ein pahr Wochen ja nicht ganz klar.
Wobei ich jetzt einfach mal auf Intel setze, so lange will ich nicht warten, um meinen PC wider flott zu bekommen.


----------



## Kel (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

AM3+ -kompatibel ist der Bulli sicher, du meinst wohl eher AM3 .


----------



## .Mac (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Mhm, so langsam schaut es nicht mehr danach aus das BD noch ein richtiger Knaller wird, die ganzen Verschiebungen(oder ist das jetzt wieder Marketing AMD? ) und demnach Probleme werfen jedenfalls kein gutes Licht auf die CPU Generation.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Du meinst, es erinnert Dich an NVidia und die GTX 4x0er-Reihe?


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Die GANZEN Verschiebungen?
Offiziell hat AMD nie gesagt wenn er genau kommt, das waren alles Spekulationen. Und bekannt ist ein einziges Problem (L2 Cache konnte bei den bisherigen Modellen nicht angesprochen werden), weswegen AMD das B2 Stepping bringt. Ist alles ein ganz normaler Prozess und sagt nichts über die Güte der CPU aus.

Und wenn AMD Oktober sagt, kann er ja auch ende August, Anfang September kommen.


----------



## XE85 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Offiziell hat AMD nie gesagt wenn er genau kommt, das waren alles Spekulationen.



Es war desöfteren von Q2 2011 die Rede

mfg


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Hm

Dürfte an mir vorbeigegangen sein. OK, dann hat AMD den Launch einmal verschoben, ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Es ging schon früh los mit den Bulldozer Ankündigungen: - AMD kündigt SSE5 für „Bulldozer“ an - 30.08.2007 - (Computerbase)
"AMD hat heute bekannt gegeben, dass die für 2009 angekündigten  Prozessoren mit dem Codenamen „Bulldozer“, die auf einer neuen  Mikroarchitektur basieren sollen, 
Unterstützung für SSE5 mitbringen  werden. Der in Dresden produzierende Halbleiterspezialist kommt damit  dem Marktführer Intel zuvor."
AMD kündigt SSE5 für
http://www.zdnet.de/news/41522716/amd-bulldozer-cpus-revolutionieren-hyperthreading.htm
http://www.golem.de/0911/71159.html


----------



## .Mac (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> Dürfte an mir vorbeigegangen sein. OK, dann hat AMD den Launch einmal verschoben, ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.


 AMD hat ständig auf Roadsmaps den Launch des BD verschoben, was ja nichts besonderes an sich ist, aber beim BD habe ich irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl durch das bekannte L2-Cache Problem.


----------



## Kel (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Neues von den Benchmarks von Donanim Haber

AMDs Bulldozer: Benchmarks eines FX-8130P - Update: Übersetzung des Statements von Donanim Haber - cpu, bulldozer



> Im Laufe des gestrigen Tages hat PC-Tuning Czechs Obermaier alias  OBR in seinem Blog pikante Details veröffentlicht: So seien die  Benchmarks und Bilder von Donanim Haber alle gefakt


----------



## Hood (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Interesannt. 
Donanim Haber war eigentlich bisher recht zuverlässig. Aber ich warte darauf das die Probleme behoben sind und es offizielle Tests gibt.


----------



## Kel (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Hood schrieb:


> Donanim Haber war eigentlich bisher recht zuverlässig. Aber ich warte darauf das die Probleme behoben sind und es offizielle Tests gibt.


 Die Benchmarks wurden ja anscheinend von OBR gefälscht, Donanim ist halt drauf reingefallen und hat auch ein Statement dazu abgegeben, siehe Link.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Neue Details zum Bulldozer bekannt , und wurde Warscheinlich auf "Oktober" verschoben . (SB ist da fast schon ein Jahr alt) AMD Bulldozer: Neue Details zur Super-CPU enthüllt - News - CHIP Online


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

SNB erschien Anfang Januar 2011 und nicht Oktober 2010


----------



## Dukex2 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Bin guter Dinge das der Bulldozer noch im Jahr 2011 auf dem Markt erscheint


----------



## .Mac (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Alles andere wäre auch nur peinlich, für mich ist die Frage was die Architektur dann leisten wird, denn das Konzept ist wirklich interessant, ist nur die Frage was daraus gemacht wurde.


----------



## Kel (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Irgendwann steig ich auf n i250k um, wenn das Ding nicht rechtzeitig kommt und vernünftige Werte liefert ....


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> SNB erschien Anfang Januar 2011 und nicht Oktober 2010



Ich sagte ja auch "fast" ein Jahr , ausserdem hatte der erste hier im Forum schon Dezember eine SB


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Erst im Dezember? ES gab's schon weit vorher  So gesehen vor Bulldozer, da gibt's aktuell nur "kaputte" ES wie es scheint.


----------



## Kel (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Stepping-Informationen zu AMDs Bulldozer-Prozessoren aufgetaucht - Erst C0 fehlerfrei? - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U

Da ist C3 ja nicht mehr weit entfernt .


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Und mit welchem kommt er auf den Markt - C5?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

AMD FX Giveaway: Official Rules



> Top tier prizes: Five (5) AMD FX series eight-core processors. Approximate Retail Value: $300 USD each.


Die Preise, die geleakt wurden, könnten also durchaus stimmen.

Edit: 





> Sponsor will select one hundred five (105) potential winners at random on or about September 9, 2011 ("Drawing Date")


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Toll, aber mal wieder nur für Amis und Kanadier.....



Spoiler


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja zumindest haben wir jetzt von AMD ein Datum, wenn auch nur unterschwellig, was der 19.September wäre.


----------



## Fabian8906 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Obrovsky verkauft nun seine 3 Enigineering Samples


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Was will er mit dem "Schrott" auch. 

Das ist ein B0, welches wirklich Schrott ist, und 2 B1, die auch nicht die volle Leistung bringen laut einem User aus einem asiatischem Forum. Der Turbo etc. soll beim B1 noch immer nicht richtig funktionieren.


----------



## Fabian8906 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Kommt er denn erst mit dem B2 stepping auf den Markt ?


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ja hier stehen einige leerzeichen


----------



## blackout24 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ob die sich nicht selbst damit ins Bein schiessen, wenn man in einem Jahr schon ein 
veraltetes Mainboard hat wofür keine neunen Prozessoren raus kommen? Wo ist da
der Sinn? Es kauft sich dann doch keiner ein AM3+ Board und ein Bulldozer um nach einem
Jahr im Zweifel nicht mehr nachrüsten zu können, weil alles auf FM2 weiterläuft.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn der Bulldozer(angeblich) "schon" im August in die Massenproduktion gehen soll ... kann man(ich) davon ausgehen das er vieleicht nichtmal im Q3 kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wenn der Bulldozer(angeblich) "schon" im August in die Massenproduktion gehen soll ... kann man(ich) davon ausgehen das er vieleicht nichtmal im Q3 kommt


 
Wieso, wenn jetzt die Produktion anläuft, wird er eine Woche später auf Schiffe verladen und die fahren nach Europa und Amerika, sind also 3 Wochen später da. September kommt schon hin.


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

6 Wochen sind schon sehr knapp, hat mich auch erstaunnt das die im August erst anfangen wollen.

Bei der Ivy-News steht auch das die Produktion KW 51 anfängt und es Feb / März wird.

Aber Amd ist ja für schnelle Pünktliche Lieferung bekannt beim Bulli.
Ich geh schwer von einem Paperlaunch a la Llano aus,


----------



## X Broster (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

3 Wochen? Ne Schifffahrt nach Asien dauert rund vier Wochen, dazu kommt noch Zoll und regionaler Versand(+Eine Woche), also wenn alles gut klappt ab 5 oder 6 Wochen.


----------



## F-4 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Hmm wie viele CPUs bekommt man wenn es schnell gehen muss in eine Charter DC11 die mal eben 90 t Tragen kann ... 
Also ob man da in einer Woche soviel Produzieren kann das man eine DC11 fuellen kann bezweifle ich mal und so ein FLug sind da kosten Technisch fuer einmal Peanuts 
Also ich denke an der Fracht zeit wird es sicher kaum liegen ...

mfg F4


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Im asiatischen Raum sind die CPUs eh schneller, da die langen Transportwege wegfallen.
Ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass Mitte September schon gut hinkommt und man ihn dann überall kaufen kann.


----------



## XE85 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Mit einem Transport ist es ja nicht getan. Die CPUs werden in Dresden gefertigt, werden dann nach Asien transportiert, dort werden  aus den vielen Dies auf den Wafern fergtige CPUs und die müssen dann auch noch auf der ganzen Welt verteilt werden - bis hin zum kleinen Computershop um die Ecke. Intel beginnt bei den Mainstream Desktop CPUs etwa 2-3 Monate vor dem Marktstart mit der Massenproduktion. Wenn AMD also im August beginnt ist es eher unwahrscheinlich das Mitte September eine große Masse an CPUs bei den Händlern ist.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass in Malaysia mit der Massenproduktion begonnen wird, die Wafer also schon vor Ort sind.


----------



## XE85 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Beginn der Massenproduktion heist für mich eher das große Mengen an Wafern gefetigt werden und nicht nur einzelne für ES. Der zusammenbau in Asien ist ja im gegensatz zur fertigung eine eher unbedeutender Schritt, der praktisch Routine ist. Also das AMD da von Massenproduktions start spricht wenn man in Asien mit dem Zusammenbau anfängt denke ich eher nicht. Genaues weiß wie immer nur AMD selbst.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Und für mich eben nicht, die Wafer sind fertig. Massenproduktion betrifft die Chips selbst und die werden in Malaysia gefertigt und dort sind die Wafer bereits.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ist die Diskussion nicht hirnrissig? Wir können auch einfach ne Münze werfen, um zu sehen, ob AMD Wafer oder Packaging als Produktion ansieht.

Beides kann stimmen. Wafer, da dies eben der Anfang ist, und Packaging eben, da dies der eigentliche Produktionsschritt bei AMD ist. GF ist ja ausgegliedert.

Schreibt doch ne Mail an AMD und fragt nach, hier drüber zu zanken ist auf jeden Fall hinrissig


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich denke kaum, dass sie eine zufriedenstellende Antwort schicken.
Ich schau mal, was es so im September zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja, so lange Sie überhaupt anworten kann die Antwort eigentlich nur gut sein, da es eben nur ein entweder oder gibt.


----------



## Xibit1990 (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn Bulldozer etwas stärker als ein i5 2500k ist, ist das lächerlich. Ein vierkerner gegen einen 8 Threader hmmm ob das fair ist.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Xibit1990 schrieb:


> Wenn Bulldozer etwas stärker als ein i5 2500k ist, ist das lächerlich. Ein vierkerner gegen einen 8 Threader hmmm ob das fair ist.?


 
Erstens ist es kein 8 Kerner und zweitens ist es dem User völlig egal, wie die Leistung generiert wird, mit der er spielt, Hauptsache sie ist günstig,


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Xibit1990 schrieb:


> Wenn Bulldozer etwas stärker als ein i5 2500k ist, ist das lächerlich. Ein vierkerner gegen einen 8 Threader hmmm ob das fair ist.?




Wenn Bulldozer besser wie der 2600k ist dann ist das fair!
Der 2600k hat immerhin auch 8 Threads und auf die Kerne kommt es nicht an!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wieso fragt man über Fairness wenn noch gar nichts geklärt ist?
Und spielt es eine Rolle wie die Vorraussetzungen sind wenn der Preis ähnlich ist?
Alles nur Spekulationen lasst uns Abwarten was passiert


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Mich nervt das warten jetzt schon und die Aussicht, dass es wohl einfach nur ein Pendant zum 2600K wird, der vielleicht
50 Euro billiger ist. Wenn sich bald nix tut kauf ich mirn Intel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

B2 und 3,6 GHz im September ist der Stand der Dinge - auf der Gamescom steht btw ein Bulldozer rum. Und er läuft


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> auf der Gamescom steht btw ein Bulldozer rum. Und er läuft


 
Bist du sicher, dass das kein Phenom X8 ist? 
Mach mal ein Foto


----------



## xTc (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> B2 und 3,6 GHz im September ist der Stand der Dinge - auf der Gamescom steht btw ein Bulldozer rum. Und er läuft


 
An welchem Stand?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Alternate, News gibt's wohl erst morgen (an die Kollegen gemailt).


----------



## xTc (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Kaum zu glauben.
Wie gern würd ich das Teil mal eine Stunde unter meine Fittiche nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Sehr schicke Bilder. 
Ich sehe da aber nur eien Standard Boxed Kühler.
Wo ist denn der Wasserkühler, von dem immer alle reden?


----------



## steinschock (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Naja wenn sie jetzt noch keine lauffähigen Sampels hätten wäre es ja auch schlimm.

Interresant währe eh nur ein CPU-Z Screen wo man das Stepping sieht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Das mit der wakü ist nochmal ein guter punkt dann würd ich boxed nehmen (wenn der radi nutzbar ist für ne erweiterung ) aber erst wenn das ganze vom marketing hype runter ist und unter 150euro rutscht ,glaub nicht das ich irgendwie nen grund hab den zu kaufen ausser nonsense gedanken  .


----------



## DarkMo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

nujo, erstma müssen fakten her und das produkt an sich. solange der ned kaufbar is, kanner theoretisch den intel 2ma verblasen, bis dahin bleiben die aktuellen sandies einfach DIE empfehlung (soferns nich im portemonaie zwickt und man notgedrungen doch noch amd holen muss ^^).


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Langsam werd ich ungeduldig, wann kommt das Ding endlich?
Ich muss wissen wies weitergeht... FIFA12,Anno2070 etc. sind im Anflug und ich hab hier noch nen Uralten uneffizienten X4 9650 ... Dazu is mir noch ein DDR2 abgeraucht und neu DDR2 kaufen lohnt sich nicht....Allein weil DDR3 4€/GB kostet ...

Die Frage ist nur: 
Wann kommt das Ding 
Bringt es Leistung
Ansonsten Intel I5 2500K


----------



## XE85 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> wann kommt das Ding endlich?



darüber gibts aktuell nur Gerüchte - manche sprechen von September, manche von Oktober. AMD sprach Anfang Juni von 60-90 Tagen. Es scheint aber so als könne man auch diesen "Thermin" nicht halten. Denn dann müsste BD bis ende Augst auf den Markt kommen.

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

nujo, so gesehn is "ende august" ^^ also so wies scheint, wird sich im nächsten monat hoffentlich endlich was rauskristallisieren. wenn nich, kann man die dinger doch gleich vergessen :/ hätt ich grad kohle, hätt ich scho längst sonen 2500k oder so geholt un aufn bully gepfiffen ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn es früher bekannt gewesen wäre wann der BD denn tatsächlich den Markt erblickt hätte ich mir im Frühjahr schon für Intel entschieden.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wenn es früher bekannt gewesen wäre wann der BD denn tatsächlich den Markt erblickt hätte ich mir im Frühjahr schon für Intel entschieden.


Geht mir genauso. Vor allem die Informationspolitik stört mich da sehr. Weiß immernoch nicht, ob sich das Warten lohnen wird .....


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

AMD Zambezi news, info, fans ! - Page 68
Klingt durchaus interessant.


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Kann ich leider nichts mit anfangen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

NDA-Fall für Anfang/Mitte Oktober, das passt zur Aussage OBRs, dass die Board-Hersteller das Gleiche sagen.


----------



## domtom33 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

...ich warte auch schon gespannt... möcht mir dieses Jahr noch ´nen kompl. neuen Rechner zusammenstellen... stimmt es, das der Nachfolger des "Buli I" also der "Buli II" dann nen anderen Sockel bekommt???  

mfg der domtom


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



domtom33 schrieb:


> stimmt es, das der Nachfolger des "Buli I" also der "Buli II" dann nen anderen Sockel bekommt???


 
Das Stimmt. Wann der Bullli II jedoch kommt, da wagt man besser keine Prognose ( siehe an seinem Vorgänger )


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Jop Oktober soll er kommen, hab ich von Gigabyte auch so gehört (schon vor OBR *stolz* )(siehe Pinnwand von Golden Mic)


----------



## domtom33 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Das Stimmt. Wann der Bullli II jedoch kommt, da wagt man besser keine Prognose ( siehe an seinem Vorgänger )



na so ein F**k... 
dachte, ich hol mir jetzt ein AM3+ Board, pack erstmal meinen X6 drauf- bis der BULI zeigt was er kann,richtig funzt und günstiger wird, und wollt - falls das nix wird - dann den X6 bis zum BULI II laufen lassen... 

menno...


----------



## DarkMo (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

die ersten am3 cpu's liefen auch noch auf am2+ boards. is sicher keine garantie, aber wenn sie die masche beibehalten...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Langsam werd ich ungeduldig, wann kommt das Ding endlich?
> Ich muss wissen wies weitergeht... FIFA12,Anno2070 etc. sind im Anflug und ich hab hier noch nen Uralten uneffizienten X4 9650 ... Dazu is mir noch ein DDR2 abgeraucht und neu DDR2 kaufen lohnt sich nicht....Allein weil DDR3 4€/GB kostet ...
> 
> Die Frage ist nur:
> ...


 
bleib bei intel bist du besser aufgehoben hab mir vor nen paar wochen den I7 2600K zugelgt und muss sagen nei wieder amd obwohl ich fruehr nur auf amd gesetz habe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> bleib bei intel bist du besser aufgehoben hab mir vor nen paar wochen den I7 2600K zugelgt und muss sagen nei wieder amd obwohl ich fruehr nur auf amd gesetz habe.


 
Das die Intel CPU´s schneller sind ist ja schon bekannt,aber mann sollte immer noch wissen wozu mann den PC nutzen möchte.
Daher finde Ich das P/L bei AMD besser.


----------



## F-4 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Schneller als was !?! als ein Phenom II der noch im deutlich schlechteren Fertigungs Prozess hergestellt wird ? das ist jetzt aber eine Kunst ... schneller als Bulli im Selben Preissegment muss sich noch zeigen !

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich dachte eigentlich der Bulldozer ist der Herausforderer und nicht Sandy Bridge


----------



## .Mac (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Und ich dachte eigentlich das Bulldozer gegen SB-E / Ivy Bridge antritt, komisch.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das die Intel CPU´s schneller sind ist ja schon bekannt,aber mann sollte immer noch wissen wozu mann den PC nutzen möchte.
> Daher finde Ich das P/L bei AMD besser.



Sry, das mit dem P/L ist der größte humbuck ...ui, ich sehe das du einen x6 hast, aber was von P/L faselst ... dann hätteste dir einen Athlon64 x4 oder Ph2 x4 gekauft weil damit + gtx580 kann man alles genau so Zocken wie mit x6 (Grakas Limitieren nun mal) .
Dazu kann man von deinen Gehäuse ja nicht unbedingt von P/L sprechen (sorry , aber dein Post + deine Sig ist ein Wiederspruch ohne Ende)
Da wäre einer mit einen 2600k + anderen "guten" Gehäuse P/L mäßig bei weiten schneller unterwegs.
(meinte das nicht böse, aber mit einen 400€ Gehäuse seinen x6 verteidigen zwecks P/L ist zuu Geil)

@Top

Nunja wir werden sehn


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Sry, das mit dem P/L ist der größte humbuck ...ui, ich sehe das du einen x6 hast, aber was von P/L faselst ... dann hätteste dir einen Athlon64 x4 oder Ph2 x4 gekauft weil damit + gtx580 kann man alles genau so Zocken wie mit x6 (Grakas Limitieren nun mal) .
> Dazu kann man von deinen Gehäuse ja nicht unbedingt von P/L sprechen (sorry , aber dein Post + deine Sig ist ein Wiederspruch ohne Ende)
> Da wäre einer mit einen 2600k + anderen "guten" Gehäuse P/L mäßig bei weiten schneller unterwegs.
> (meinte das nicht böse, aber mit einen 400€ Gehäuse seinen x6 verteidigen zwecks P/L ist zuu Geil)


 
Da will ich jetzt aber mal sagen das man ein wirklich gutes Case 3 oder 4 CPUs lang haben kann, also 10 Jahre ohne Probleme , die CPU und zum Teil das Mobo fliegt im schnitt aber alle 3 Jahre meist schon raus !
Ich nutze Ehrlich gesagt auch noch meinen Tower vom Athlon XP anno 2002 und sehe keinen Grund die Kiste zu tauschen nur weil es angeblich Stylischere jetzt gibt 
Jedenfalls ist so der Preis vom Case aus meiner Sicht Relativ, ich denke schon das wenn man einen Tower lange nuzt kommt man zum Teil zu einem besseren P/L als mit billig teilen die aus dem Leim gehen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



F-4 schrieb:


> Da will ich jetzt aber mal sagen das man ein wirklich gutes Case 3 oder 4 CPUs lang haben kann, also 10 Jahre ohne Probleme , die CPU und zum Teil das Mobo fliegt im schnitt aber alle 3 Jahre meist schon raus !
> Ich nutze Ehrlich gesagt auch noch meinen Tower vom Athlon XP anno 2002 und sehe keinen Grund die Kiste zu tauschen nur weil es angeblich Stylischere jetzt gibt
> Jedenfalls ist so der Preis vom Case aus meiner Sicht Relativ, ich denke schon das wenn man einen Tower lange nuzt kommt man zum Teil zu einem besseren P/L als mit billig teilen die aus dem Leim gehen ...
> 
> mfg F-4



Das Tut aber ein 250€ Tower auch  Papalapap... fakt ist, das ein 400€ Lianli ein zwar sehr gutes Gehäuse ist, das in Punkto P/L aber ganz hinten steht (da gibt es andere teure Tower die sehr gut sind aber 100€ weniger kosten zb. Silverstone).
Ich will (und kann) niemanden vorschreiben was er sich kauft, aber wer 200€ mehr für sein Tower ausgibt sollte nicht die 2 Buchstaben P und L in den Mund nehmen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Da widerspreche ich Dir aber: auch wenn ein 200€-Gehäuse ausreicht - vielleicht gefällt es mir nicht?
Und beim Gehäuse spielt die Optik nun doch eine Rolle - schließlich ist es das, was ich vom Rechner am meisten sehe.

Und es lebt tatsächlich meist wesentlich länger als die inne wohnende Hardware - da lohnt sich eine Mehrausgabe (für's Gehäuse) wirklich.

Ich kaufe mir auch aus P/L-Gründen einen AMD - weil ich einen 1090T und ein gutes Mainboard für einen Preis bekomme, für den ich bei Intel mal gerade die CPU erhalte.
Und: auch wenn die Grafikkarten limitieren - es gibt noch andere Anwendungen, die über die CPU laufen; bei mir ist es die Videoumwandlung.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich Dir aber: auch wenn ein 200€-Gehäuse ausreicht - vielleicht gefällt es mir nicht?
> Und beim Gehäuse spielt die Optik nun doch eine Rolle


 
Ja das ist ja schön und gut, passt aber nicht in den Bereich P/L , weil Optik hat keine Leistung sondern sieht gut aus 

Ein Ferrari Chassi sieht gut aus, aber wenn da ein Trabi Motor drin steckt ist da nix mit P/L .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Sry, das mit dem P/L ist der größte humbuck ...ui, ich sehe das du einen x6 hast, aber was von P/L faselst ... dann hätteste dir einen Athlon64 x4 oder Ph2 x4 gekauft weil damit + gtx580 kann man alles genau so Zocken wie mit x6 (Grakas Limitieren nun mal) .
> Dazu kann man von deinen Gehäuse ja nicht unbedingt von P/L sprechen (sorry , aber dein Post + deine Sig ist ein Wiederspruch ohne Ende)
> Da wäre einer mit einen 2600k + anderen "guten" Gehäuse P/L mäßig bei weiten schneller unterwegs.
> (meinte das nicht böse, aber mit einen 400€ Gehäuse seinen x6 verteidigen zwecks P/L ist zuu Geil)
> ...


 
Was dein Beitrag jetzt mit dem Bulldozer zutun hat verstehe Ich nicht ganz 
Das du auf mein Gehäuse neidisch bist kann ich sehr gut verstehen  aber wo steht was das Ich dafür 400.-EUR bezahlt habe 
Daher würde Ich dich bitten beim Thema zubleiben.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Was dein Beitrag jetzt mit dem Bulldozer zutun hat verstehe Ich nicht ganz
> *Das du auf mein Gehäuse neidisch bist* kann ich sehr gut verstehen



Nö bestimmt net ...(ich habe mein Chiftec Big (BIG) Tower der aus ein stück Stahl gefeilt ist und auch 20jahre hällt + WaKü(Big WaKü)
 Wenn du gelesen hättest worauf sich das OT bezieht  ...ich hatte angemerkt das du was von P/L faselst zwecks 2600k aber ein 400€ Gehäuse hast (da mußte ich lachen, aber kräftig ) , der Rest war nur OT warum ich es gewagt habe was gegen TeuerLi zu sagen .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Anscheinend hast du es nicht richtig gelesen.
Wo steht es das Ich 400.-EUR für das Gehäuse bezahlt habe 

Zwischen kosten und bezahlen ist ein grosser unterschied.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du es nicht richtig gelesen.
> Wo steht es das Ich 400.-EUR für das Gehäuse bezahlt habe
> 
> Zwischen kosten und bezahlen ist ein grosser unterschied.



Na ist doch egal jetzt , fakt ist das du dich über 100€ mehr oder weniger bei einen CPU aufregst(oder memängeln tust) mit den worten P/L und ein teures Gehäuse hast (wo nix mit Leistung ist) ob jetzt nun 400€ oder 200€ gekostet hat . aber egal jetzt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Na ist doch egal jetzt , fakt ist das du dich  über 100€ mehr oder weniger bei einen CPU aufregst(oder memängeln tust)  mit den worten P/L und ein teures Gehäuse hast (wo nix mit Leistung  ist) ob jetzt nun 400€ oder 200€ gekostet hat . aber egal jetzt



finde es immer wieder lustig das behauptungen aufgestellt werden die nicht stimmen.
so wie es aussieht hast du meinen beitrag nicht richtig gelesen und ziehst dich hier wegen einem gehäuse hoch was ca.400.-eur kostet.
mir ist das sowas von unverständlich,aber ich werde jetzte auf deine beiträge garnicht antworten da du dich damit nur hochziehst


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

*CPU-Support-Liste von Gigabyte zeigt sechs Bulldozer-Modelle im B2-Stepping mit Takt und TDP*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2011)

Das ist ja mal interessant. Dann scheints ja wirklich an den Kapazitäten bei GF zu liegen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Fudzilla erzählen was von 19. September und IPC-Schwäche. Letzteres erscheint mir realistischer ...

http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/23908-bulldozer-comes-on-september-19th


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Wenn dem so ist, schade! Ich hab wirklich gehofft, dass Bulldozer gegenüber der aktuellen Sandy-serie nicht das Nachsehen hat. Vielleicht kommt er aber doch recht nah heran. Dann wären sie zumindest auf einem Weg, der etwas Zukunft hat. Es ist immerhin gut möglich mit einem besser funktionierenden Stepping noch Boden gut zu machen. Die Achitektur jedenfalls bietet gewisses Kapital dafür.

Mark, 
für wie wahrscheinlich hältst du es, dass AMD in geraumer Zeit noch ein B3 Stepping nachschiebt?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Puh, wenn ich noch weiter so negative Neuigkeiten lese komme ich echt langsam ins Grübeln, ob nicht Intels Sockel 2011 die bessere Wahl wäre...


----------



## Cleriker (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Sind für den Sockel 2011 denn schon Preise bekannt? Wer weiss wie teuer der Spass wird...


----------



## Felixxz2 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sind für den Sockel 2011 denn schon Preise bekannt? Wer weiss wie teuer der Spass wird...


 
Wird wahrscheinlich wieder so wie der Unterschied zwischen 1156 und 1336. CPU Preise wurden ja schon geleakt (~300 für den Quad und glaub 500 und 1000 für die Sechskerner) und Mainboards werden halt wieder 50-100€ mehr kosten. Wenn mans zusammenrechnet zahlst du beim billigsten Hexa-Core (wschl. so 2,6 GHz und 12 anstatt 15 MB L3 Cache) + Board so um die 700€.

Beim Zocken ist wohl ein geOceter 2500K deutlich schneller und kostet mit Board auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sind für den Sockel 2011 denn schon Preise bekannt? Wer weiss wie teuer der Spass wird...



294, 583 und 999$ sind die Preise laut den letzten Infos.

[/OT]

mfg


----------



## jojogangsta90 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

schade das die ipc von bulldozer nicht so toll ausfallen wird.  Intel hat das in den letzten Jahren (leider) besser gemacht.


----------



## DarkMo (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

auch wenn die "gerüchte" darauf hin deuten, so sind es bis jetzt doch nur gerüchte. man sollte zwar lieber mit sowas rechnen, um nich enttäuscht zu werden ^^ aber so absolutistische aussagen sind zum jetzigen zeitpunkt schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Mir würde schon reichen wenn Bulldozer so gut ist wie ein aktueller Intel - das wäre Fortschritt...

Die Pro Mhz Leistung soll endlich besser werden


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2011)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pro Mhz Leistung soll endlich besser werden



Und warum? Ich meine klar ist das gut, aber mMn sollten die Software-Entwickler endlich mal anfangen vorhandene Technologie auch zu nutzen. Das z.B. so viele Spiele die vorhandenen Kerne nicht nutzen ist schlichtweg Faulheit/Geldmache. Die wollen sich nur den Mehraufwand nicht machen.


----------



## Felixxz2 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Warum die IPC steigen soll? Nun ja weil es die Energie- und Flächeneffizienz massiv steigert? Ein 2600K hat ohne Grafikeinheit ungefähr gleich viele Transistoren wie ein Phenom II X4 965 - leistet aber 50% mehr und würde in gleicher Fertigung (z.B. beide bei Intel in 32nm gefertigt) die selbe Energie verbrauchen. Wenn das nicht erstrebenswert ist, dann weiß ichs auch nicht.

Klar sind mehr Kerne gut und diese zu nutzen sollte eines der großen Ziele für die Spieleindustrie sein - nichtsdestotrotz sind viele Kerne relativ primitiv, man erkauft sich mehr Leistung durch mehr Verbrauch. Das Erhöhen der IPC (soweit das technologisch/physikalisch/ingenieurstechnisch möglich ist) ist einfach viel intelligenter. Und deswegen ist Intel auch so gut aufgestellt. Ihre CPUs verbrauchen wenig, sind günstig zu fertigen und leisten extrem viel. Während der Bulldozer oder auch der Phenom II X6 vielleicht ähnlich viel leisten (nicht einmal das ist wirklich gegeben), dabei jedoch viel mehr Strom verbrauchen und deutlich teurer zu fertigen sind.


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das z.B. so viele Spiele die vorhandenen Kerne  nicht nutzen ist schlichtweg Faulheit/Geldmache. Die wollen sich nur den  Mehraufwand nicht machen.



Naja, ganz so einfach kann man das denke ich auch nicht sehen. Gerade Shooter mit ihrem geradlinigen Verlauf lassen sich eher schwer auf mehr Kerne optimieren. Da lassen sich vll die KI und Physik recht einfach in Threads auslagern, das wars dann aber auch fast schon. Dann könnte man natürlich Physik wieder auf Threads aufteilen, ob das allerdings viel bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich denke das noch längere Zeit bei Spielen CPUs mit hoher IPC vorteile haben gegenüber jenen die rein auf parallelisierung setzen. Kommt wohl auch etwas darauf an wie die kommenden Konsolen Generationen aufgebaut sind.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



XE85 schrieb:


> Gerade Shooter mit ihrem geradlinigen Verlauf lassen sich eher schwer auf mehr Kerne optimieren. Da lassen sich vll die KI und Physik recht einfach in Threads auslagern, das wars dann aber auch fast schon. Dann könnte man natürlich Physik wieder auf Threads aufteilen, ob das allerdings viel bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


 
Battlefield Bad Company 2 ist jedenfalls ein Vertreter der Shooter, bei dem das sehr gut geklappt hat und auch der Nachfolger profitiert von mehreren Kernen, anders als z.B Starcraft 2, wo Multi Core Support doch sehr wünschenswert gewesen wäre.


----------



## Skysnake (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



XE85 schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so einfach kann man das denke ich auch nicht sehen. Gerade Shooter mit ihrem geradlinigen Verlauf lassen sich eher schwer auf mehr Kerne optimieren. Da lassen sich vll die KI und Physik recht einfach in Threads auslagern, das wars dann aber auch fast schon. Dann könnte man natürlich Physik wieder auf Threads aufteilen, ob das allerdings viel bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich denke das noch längere Zeit bei Spielen CPUs mit hoher IPC vorteile haben gegenüber jenen die rein auf parallelisierung setzen. Kommt wohl auch etwas darauf an wie die kommenden Konsolen Generationen aufgebaut sind.
> 
> mfg


 
Gerade Physikberechnungen kannst du sehr sehr gut auf einzelne Threads aufteilen, da die physikalischen Gegebenheiten in diskreten Schritten berechnet werden. Also eine Näherung darstellen, die mehr oder weniger gut funktioniert, je nachdem wie groß  man delta_t wählt. Aber selbst wenn es eine infinitesimale Betrachtung wäre, könntest du die meisten Probleme auf n-body Probleme zurückführen, die sehr sehr sehr gut auf Threads aufteilbar sind. Es gibt da sowohl die physikalisch korrekte n-body Wechselwirkung, oder aber auch Näherungsverfahren, die eine deutlich geringere Komplexität aufweisen wie den Barns-Head (glaub so schreibt sich das) Algorithmus, bei dem man die einzelnen Teilchen zusammenfasst, und somit nicht jede WW mehr berechnen muss.

Ähnliches kann man auch für Hydrodynamik etc. machen. Physik ist alles nur kein Grund gegen Parallelisierung. Das ist im Allgemeinen sehr sehr gutartig. Das Einzige, worauf man achten muss, ist eben das Problem nicht zu komplex zu machen, mit entsprechenden Näherungen ist dies aber kein Problem. Damit sinkt dann aber natürlich auch die theoretisch mögliche Thread-Anzahl. Dies sollte aber allgemein kein Problem darstellen, da man da wirklich sehr schnell bei 100+ Threads landen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Klar sind mehr Kerne gut


 auf lange sicht vllt, aber kurzfristig sicher nicht ^^ was bringt dir ein theoretisch extrem potenter 16kerner, wenn nur 3 kerne genutzt werden und somit ein großteil der leistung schlichtweg brachliegt? also ipc/takt anhebung (die ipc lässt sich sicherlich auch ned ewig anheben) sehe ich da als primären entwicklungsfaktor, mehr kerne/module/threadeinheiten(smt gedöhns) oder wie auch immer eher als sekundär. also zumindest im desktop markt. bei servern is das freilich wieder was ganz anderes zum bsp.

und joa: solange ein problem in viele teilprobleme zerteilbar is, die unabhängig voneinander sind, dann lasen die sich super parallelisieren. physik mit partikel effekten is da son stichwort. inwiefern das noch bei größeren objekten (umherfliegender kistenstapel oder so) noch zutrifft... kA. wenn die kisten einfach durcheinander durchfliegen (unabhängikeit der berechnung bla), dann wäre das sicher nich mehr sehr phyikalisch korrekt. um dann hier noch ne korrektheit reinzubekommen, müssten die einzelnen teilprobleme (kisten) jeweils auf sich gegenseitig warten, um zu prüfen, ob sie sich gegenseitig beeinflussen. schon wars das mit der großen parallelität ^^

also mehrkern systeme haben wohl hauptsächlich im "mehr-software-betrieb" bedeutung wie im "single-software-betrieb". ein einziges programm zu parallelisieren is einfach nich so ohne (un nich alles sind ja physikalische probleme, die sich gerne und gut parallelisieren lassen), mehrere die nebeneinander laufen sind von natur aus ja parallel abarbeitbar. aber wer hat auf seinem desktop rechner schon 8 cpu-fordernde programme zeitgleich laufen? meistens isses eine "schwere" anwendung un paar "leichte" (diagnose) dienste nebenher.


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Gerade Physikberechnungen kannst du sehr sehr  gut auf einzelne Threads aufteilen, da die physikalischen Gegebenheiten  in diskreten Schritten berechnet werden. Also eine Näherung darstellen,  die mehr oder weniger gut funktioniert, je nachdem wie groß  man delta_t  wählt. Aber selbst wenn es eine infinitesimale Betrachtung wäre,  könntest du die meisten Probleme auf n-body Probleme zurückführen, die  sehr sehr sehr gut auf Threads aufteilbar sind. Es gibt da sowohl die  physikalisch korrekte n-body Wechselwirkung, oder aber auch  Näherungsverfahren, die eine deutlich geringere Komplexität aufweisen  wie den Barns-Head (glaub so schreibt sich das) Algorithmus, bei dem man  die einzelnen Teilchen zusammenfasst, und somit nicht jede WW mehr  berechnen muss.
> 
> Ähnliches kann man auch für Hydrodynamik etc. machen. Physik ist alles  nur kein Grund gegen Parallelisierung. Das ist im Allgemeinen sehr sehr  gutartig. Das Einzige, worauf man achten muss, ist eben das Problem  nicht zu komplex zu machen, mit entsprechenden Näherungen ist dies aber  kein Problem. Damit sinkt dann aber natürlich auch die theoretisch  mögliche Thread-Anzahl. Dies sollte aber allgemein kein Problem  darstellen, da man da wirklich sehr schnell bei 100+ Threads landen  kann.



Das mag ja alles richtig sein, nur Physik ist nicht der einzige Bestandteil eines Spiels und zum anderen wird Physik immer mehr auf die GPU ausgelagert. Ich denke nicht das es Sinnvoll ist einen bestimmten Teil eines Spiels massiv zu parallelisieren und der Rest läuft in 2 Threads.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Gameplay-Physik wirst du in absehbarer Zeit nicht auf GPUs finden.


----------



## thysol (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Gerade Physikberechnungen kannst du sehr sehr gut auf einzelne Threads aufteilen, da die physikalischen Gegebenheiten in diskreten Schritten berechnet werden. Also eine Näherung darstellen, die mehr oder weniger gut funktioniert, je nachdem wie groß  man delta_t wählt. Aber selbst wenn es eine infinitesimale Betrachtung wäre, könntest du die meisten Probleme auf n-body Probleme zurückführen, die sehr sehr sehr gut auf Threads aufteilbar sind. Es gibt da sowohl die physikalisch korrekte n-body Wechselwirkung, oder aber auch Näherungsverfahren, die eine deutlich geringere Komplexität aufweisen wie den Barns-Head (glaub so schreibt sich das) Algorithmus, bei dem man die einzelnen Teilchen zusammenfasst, und somit nicht jede WW mehr berechnen muss.
> 
> Ähnliches kann man auch für Hydrodynamik etc. machen. Physik ist alles nur kein Grund gegen Parallelisierung. Das ist im Allgemeinen sehr sehr gutartig. Das Einzige, worauf man achten muss, ist eben das Problem nicht zu komplex zu machen, mit entsprechenden Näherungen ist dies aber kein Problem. Damit sinkt dann aber natürlich auch die theoretisch mögliche Thread-Anzahl. Dies sollte aber allgemein kein Problem darstellen, da man da wirklich sehr schnell bei 100+ Threads landen kann.


 
Was bringt es wenn die Physik mit 100 verschiedenen Threads läuft und der rest nicht? Es gibt ja mehr in Games als nur Physik, und seit es Physx gibt sollte jedem klar sein das Physik sehr leicht zu parallelisieren ist. Da braucht mann dann nicht so eine ultra komplexe Ausführung davon geben.


----------



## F-4 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Ich fuer meinen Teil wuerde es besser finden wenn Physik Engines mehr auf CPU Kerne laufen wuerden , einfach deshalb weil es kaum sinn macht sich ne extra Stromfresser Karte in denn Rechner zu stecken die mal eben mehr zieht als die gesammte CPU die dann zum Teil bei denn Kernen brach liegt !
Und sind wir mal ehrlich bei Games wie Mafia 2 braucht es schon eine Karte vom Typ GTX 260 allein fuer Physik oder eine GTX 480 geht schon in die Knie ...

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Das, was du meinst, ist Effekt- und keine Gameplay-Physik. Groooooooßer Unterschied.


----------



## Patentblau V (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Bei dem User _tankguys _von Overclock.net kann man den Bulldozer schon vorbestellen:

Er will dafür haben:

*ESTIMATED availability:* 

Early October.  Not at all a guarantee

*Models / Pricing:*

FX6100 X6 - $204.99
FX8120 x8 - $236.99
FX8150 x8 - $259.99

Laut seiner Aussage verdient er weniger als fünf Dollar pro Chip.

Link: AMD Bulldozer "pre-order" info  - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## F-4 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das, was du meinst, ist Effekt- und keine Gameplay-Physik. Groooooooßer Unterschied.


 
ich weiss aber wie gesagt das wuerde ich gut finden und so bekommt man auch Threads/Kerne  unter last ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Dukex2 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



> FX8150 x8 - $259.99


Da bin ich dabei, bin gespannt wie es in Euro aussehen wird


----------



## F-4 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei, bin gespannt wie es in Euro aussehen wird


 
kennt man doch alles schon , Dollar sind doch immer 1zu1 Euro ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Babarossa63 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Kurz Frage passt der dann auf AM3 Boards oder bloß AM3+


----------



## F-4 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Einige Boards ja , musst du bei deinem Board Hersteller nachgucken , wobei es sind nicht viele Boards wo AM3+ CPU Ready sind ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Babarossa63 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

A ha gut danke werd mal nachschauen


----------



## .Mac (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Noch ein paar neue (?) Benchmarks, wird aber wohl ein ES sein, jedenfalls machen die Herren von Anand solche schönen Bemerkungen.

Google Übersetzer

Aus'm HWluxx


----------



## 90210 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

ob der so schnell wird !

ich bezweifle es, und Intel wird bestimmt wieder vorbei ziehen


----------



## Felixxz2 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*



90210 schrieb:


> ob der so schnell wird !
> 
> ich bezweifle es, und Intel wird bestimmt wieder vorbei ziehen


 
WTF!? Du bezweifeslt, dass ein 8 Kern Bulli so schnell wie ein i5-2400 und gar langsamer als ein 1100T wird? Deine Erwartungen sind aber krass niedrig 

Die Benches decken sich zwar im CB Ergebnis genau mit früheren Leaks, das ändert nichts daran, dass die Leistung absolut entäuschend ist (wäre). Langsamer als ein 1100T bei gleichem Takt kanns wohl kaum sein.


----------



## Skysnake (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Anja, es ist schon eher unwahre heimlich, aber nicht unmöglich


----------



## Patentblau V (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erst im August/Septemer*

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die tatsächliche Leistung von Zambezi aussehen wird. Der kann doch nicht wirklich so schlecht sein? Hoffen wir mal, dass AMD ihre ominösen Probleme mit der CPU in den Griff bekommen!


----------



## jojogangsta90 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

neue architektur. noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Hoffen wir das die enttäschenden ergebnisse an dem angeblich fehlenden microsoft update, welches die volle leistung von bulldozer nutzen kann, liegen.


----------



## Felixxz2 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich versteh nicht, was ihr alle mit euren Updates und neuen Treibern habt 
Eine CPU ist keine Grafikkarte und braucht auch keinen Treiber, wie von vielen Helden hier behauptet. Auch Softwareupdates werden wohl wenig bringen, immerhin ist die Architektur intern ja nicht grundlegend verschieden zu Intel. Nur die Anordnung der Kerne ist anders.

Dieses Microsoft Update ist wohl das einzigste was irgendwie plausibel erscheint. Laut SiSoft ist das Scheduling von W7 nicht optimal für den Bulli. Aber es ist schon fraglich, ob diese Update die immensen Unterschied im SiSoft Bench wettmachen kann. SiSoft hat auch auch geschrieben, dass sie ihr eigenes "Hard Scheduling" benutzt haben, was auch immer das heißt.


----------



## F-4 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ja du weisst ja voll Bescheid oder ? 
Es ist sehr wohl eine Sache vom OS wie die Leitung gerade bei mehr Kern CPUS aufgeteilt wird und wie mit denn Energie Spar Optionen umgegangen wird usw. 
Und eben da ist Bulldozer was neues , wenn da die Leistung bei 4 Thread Operationen auf 4 Module verteilt wird oder auf 4 Kluster(Kerne) liegen da Welten zwischen !

mfg F-4


----------



## Felixxz2 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall das ne CPU keinen Treiber braucht. Und mit dem Treiber sind halt schon einige hier gekommen, einschließlich AMD-JF. Aber das ist einfach unsinn. CPUs laufen immer nativ, x86 sei dank.

Lies dir bitte meinen Beitrag nochmal durch besonders diese Passage. 



> Dieses Microsoft Update ist wohl das einzigste was irgendwie plausibel  erscheint. Laut SiSoft ist das Scheduling von W7 nicht optimal für den  Bulli. Aber es ist schon fraglich, ob diese Update die immensen  Unterschied im SiSoft Bench wettmachen kann. SiSoft hat auch auch  geschrieben, dass sie ihr eigenes "Hard Scheduling" benutzt haben, was  auch immer das heißt.



Und jetzt lies dir deinen Text nochmal durch. Erkennst du, dass es exakt das selbe ist? Das mit dem OS und der Threadverteilung halt ich für völlig plausibel, die Frage ist halt ob BD allein damit die immensen Leistungsrückstände aufholen kann, die im SiSoft Bench gezeigt werden. Das sind ja oft 30-40% weniger Leistung als SB.

Ach übrigens, ob Bulldozer bei 4 Threads 4 Module oder 2 Module benutzt entscheidet NICHT Windows. Im BD Optimization Guide steht, dass BD 2 Module benutzt und dies von der Hardware gescheduled wird.


----------



## Skysnake (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was ihr alle mit euren Updates und neuen Treibern habt
> Eine CPU ist keine Grafikkarte und braucht auch keinen Treiber, wie von vielen Helden hier behauptet. Auch Softwareupdates werden wohl wenig bringen, immerhin ist die Architektur intern ja nicht grundlegend verschieden zu Intel. Nur die Anordnung der Kerne ist anders.
> 
> Dieses Microsoft Update ist wohl das einzigste was irgendwie plausibel erscheint. Laut SiSoft ist das Scheduling von W7 nicht optimal für den Bulli. Aber es ist schon fraglich, ob diese Update die immensen Unterschied im SiSoft Bench wettmachen kann. SiSoft hat auch auch geschrieben, dass sie ihr eigenes "Hard Scheduling" benutzt haben, was auch immer das heißt.


ok,da müssen wir jetzt wohl oder übel recht weit ausholen, um dieses Missverständnis zu beseitigen. 

also es gibt ja bekanntlich x86(CISC) und RISC, wobei RISC für reduced instruction Set computer steht, und CISC eben für complex ...

bei risc setzt man auf sehr einfache Befehle, also eine reduzierte ISA im Vergleich zu CISC. Bei RISC ist es dadurch möglich alle Befehle fest zu verdrahten, also in Silizium zu realisieren. Bei CISC ist dies schlicht aufgrund der Vielzahl an Befehlen und auch deren teilweise komplexität nicht wirtschaftlich zu realisieren (früher wie heute theoretisch schon, aber das würde halt sehr viel platz erfordern, für befehle die teilweise fast nie benutzt werden etc. Es macht also keinen Sinn alles zu implemenitieren.)


durch die fest verdrahteten Befehle hat RISC kürzere Latenzen, einfachere decodinglogik etc.dafür muss der Compiler-(echo auch Software-) Entwickler manche Dinge über mehrere Befehle von Hand realisieren, die bei CISC mit einem 
Befehl gehen würden.

Bei CISC Werden (heutige CPUs sind eine Mischung aus fest verdrahteten und Microcode Befehlen) Befehle per Microcode  realisiert. Die CPU erhält also z.b. Einen x86-Befehl und decodiert diesen in Microtower, der dann auf den kleinen weniger komplexen Funktionseinheiten ausgeführt wird über mehrere Takte. 

Das klingt jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht so toll, aber man hat halt eine größere ISA UND wasnauch sehr wichtig ist, kann Fehler in den Hardware teilweise ausbügeln. Wenn z.b. Bei RISC ein Fehler drin ist im Silizium und ein Befehl einen Fehler hat, kannst du den Chip (also die ganze Serie) wegwerfen. Wenn du Microcode hast, kannst du eventuell den Microcode für den Befehl so umschreiben, das es doch funktioniert. Ist dann natürlich langsamer, aber immer noch besser, als den ganzen Chip weg zu werfen. Dies wurde sowohl von AMD und Intel auch schon benutzt, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere. Intel hatte aber mal mit ihrem FP-Bug Pech, und hatte da noch kein microcode, oder konnte es nicht beheben, und musste die Chips alle austauschen (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht fallsch erinnere).

Wie du siehst ist Microcode doch gar nicht so schlecht.

ABER CPUs haben wirklich auch so etwas wie einen "Treiber", wobei ich hier eher von Firmware sprechen würde. Von "Treiber" würde ich eher beim threadsheduler vom Os sprechen. Wie man den umgehen will ist mir jetzt aber auch nicht klar, also was die unter "hardsheduler" verstehen. Mir würde spontan nur einfallen, dass sich das Programm asoziale verhält und halt sehr viele Prozesse erzeugt und sich so praktisch die gesamte Rechenleistung ergaunert, weilmdie anderen Prozesse Gast nie dran kommen. 

Ich glaub man konnte das Sheduling  nicht per Flug deaktivieren, leg dafür aber nicht meine hand ins Feuer.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist die Sache klarer, wenn nicht, dann einfach fragen.


----------



## 90210 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

der Bulldozer wird bestimmt Enttäuschen zu 98% ! 

bis jetzt sind die CPU und GPUS von AMD immer Langsamer als von Intel und Nvidia 

und das schon seit Jahren die kriegen es einfach nicht geschissen !

Intel kommt 2012 auch mit dem 3D Transistor und AMD nicht ! 

also was bedeutet es der Bulldozer wird abkacken wenn nicht gleich dann aber Anfang Mitte 2012 
*
*


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich mein mal, das bei dem AVX Benchmark wo der 2600k doppelt und dreifach schneller war, wird es ein Software prob gegeben haben. Bei der Speicherbandbreite war der BD benachteiligt,
 weil er 1800mhz Ram bearbeiten kann und mit 1333mhz Ram gelaufen ist (was nicht viel, aber schon ein wenig ausmacht) . So gesehn waren beide  ja ziemlich identisch, in diesen Anwendungen ... 
bei Games seh ich schwarz für BD.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Erste Shop listen BD Modelle bereits:

AMD FD8150FRGUBOX FX-8150 EIGHT CORE AM3+ 16MB BOX 125W 3600MHZ - BLT Catalog

sollte der Preis stimmen dürfte das BD Topmodell leistungsmäßig wohl zwischen dem 2500 und 2600 liegen die 222 bzw 315$ kosten.

mfg


----------



## Fatalii (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich habe soeben diesen Artikel bei Hardwareluxx gelesen. Wenn die Preise stimmen, will AMD keine 200Euro für das Topmodell
haben und somit wird er preislich unter dem i7 2600K angesiedelt. Vielleicht mit Hinblick auf einen kleinen Leistungsvorsprung 
des i7 2600K.

MfG Andy

Edit: Mist war ja doch schon jemand eher dran als ich. habe als letzte Seite Nr. 135 angezeigt bekommen.
Wenn er stört kann der Beitrag entfernt werden.


----------



## Screeny (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Auf VR-Zone sind Benchmarks eines Bulldozer FX-8120 veröffentlicht worden .
Wieviel Warheitsgehalt dahinter steckt bleibt abzuwarten.
Hier ein paar Ergebnisse 
*CineBench R11.5:*


*AMD FX-8120:* 5.24
*Core i7 860:* 5.06
 *3D Mark 06:*

*AMD FX-8120 CPU SCORE:* 4967
*3D Mark Vantage:*
*AMD FX-8120 CPU SCORE:* 16743
*Super Pi 32M:*
*AMD FX-8120:* 23m.45.131s


Den kompletten Bericht gibt's Hier



​


----------



## Rudiratlos (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

dann wird der FX-8170 wohl erstmal das Spitzenmodell oder ?

AMD FX-Series FX-8170


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Da steht Q1/2012. Denn das Spitzenmodell wird erstmal der FX-81*5*0. btw bist du "Hardwarekenner", hmmm?


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2011)

Sollte der 8170 nicht erst später kommen? Am Anfang hieß es 8130P, dann lange 8150 und nun evtl. 8170?
Wir müssen wirklich abwarten. Stellt sich aber wirklich die Frage, wann AMD ein besseres Stepping nachschiebt...

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Rudiratlos (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

so doll kenn ich mich nicht mit Hardware aus, bin erst so seit 2 Monaten im tema, weil ich mich nun etwas Belese in den sachen (PCGH Neukunde!)
würde mich also nicht als "kenner" bezeichnen!


----------



## 90210 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich glaub auch nicht das es was wird mit dem neuen AMD chip  

die Leistungen steigen ja auch nicht so stark mehr  


man waren das noch Zeiten als die die TNT GPU kam und dann die Nvidia GeForce256 

das waren immer schöne leistungssprünge


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2011)

Wenn die mit ihren Quantencomputern weiter voran kommen, dann haste vielleicht bald wieder so einen Sprung...


----------



## Rudiratlos (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

aber ob AMD das noch erleben wird ?

schlimm wenn nicht, weil wenn AMD weg ist, auch die Intel Fans ihr Problem bekommen werden, weil Intel dann ihre aroganz voll ausspielen, und ein mittelklasse Prozzi dann nicht unter 500€ zu bekomem sein wird, mal schauen ob Intel Fans dann noch immer lachen ?


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2011)

Das sie die Preise einfach beliebig nach oben korrigieren würden, glaube ich nicht. Die verwendete Technik jedoch, dürfte an Fahrt verlieren.

Ich denke nicht, dass man sich um AMD sorgen muss. Sie sind die einzige Konkurrenz, auch wenn sie nicht ganz mithalten können. Der Bulldozer wird genug Absatz finden und die Achitektur hat Potenzial, dass es zu nutzen und weiter zu entwickeln gilt.


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> schlimm wenn nicht, weil wenn AMD weg ist, auch die Intel Fans ihr  Problem bekommen werden, weil Intel dann ihre aroganz voll ausspielen,  und ein mittelklasse Prozzi dann nicht unter 500€ zu bekomem sein wird,  mal schauen ob Intel Fans dann noch immer lachen ?



intel orientiert sch bei der Preisgestaltung schon lange nicht mehr an AMD. Man hat sich ein System zugelegt das man ziemlich konsequent verfolgt. Das erkennt man zB schön am 2600k - der hat keine Konkurrenz seitens AMD und kostet trotzdem "nur" 250€. Im gegesatz zu Lynnfield sind intel CPUs sogar billiger geworden, dort kostete das Topmodell noch etwa 450€. Die Aussage intel würde ohne Konkurrenz extrem hohe Preise ansetzten ist folglich haltlos, man macht es ja jetzt auch nicht, obwohl man für einen 2600k locker 500€ oder mehr verlangen könnte.

mfg


----------



## F-4 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es geht ja eher auch um ganze Systeme also auch der Chipsatz und so oder so AMD ist ja auch noch da !
Was Intel macht wenn es KEINE alternative mehr gibt ist ne ganz andere Sache ...
Sicher ist auf jedenfall wie schon gesagt das es zugehen wird wie bei denn Konsolen , also das ein Technik Schub nur noch alle 5 Jahre kommt und nicht alle 1-2 wie bissher , so gesehen kann man als Spieler sich dann gleich ne PS4 hinstellen ...
Aber genug Off Topic , ich will nur nochmal sagen das AMD immer auch ueber denn Preis verucht Marktanteile zu gewinnen , also wer aus dem niedrigeren Preis schon schliesst das der 2600K nicht eingehollt wird kann sich da boese irren !


mfg F-4


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ob das unbedingt so stimmt...

wer nich grad damit arbeitet, der bräuchte (zum zocken) doch garkeinen 2600. bevor die bude limitiert, is die graka scho in den knien. für mgpu nutzer vllt sinnvoll joa, da hier das graka limit später ansetzt, aber das is halt nich der große schnitt. durch diese preisgestaltung, lockt man aber auch noch kunden an, für die das ding eigentlich überdimensioniert is. denke mal, die i3 sparte is "vernünftig" gesehn für den heim-zocker ausreichend. das is auch der bereich, wo amd ja noch mithält. würde man hier zu hoch greifen, bräche der umsatz ein. da hat man sicherlich aus dem 450€ teil gelernt.

aber ohne konkurrenz? es käm sicher nich plötzlich, aber es käme. schleichend und heimlich, so das es kaum auffällt.


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



F-4 schrieb:


> ...also wer aus dem  niedrigeren Preis schon schliesst das der 2600K nicht eingehollt wird  kann sich da boese irren !



Naja, es aber doch so das AMD ein Gewinnorientiertes, Börsennotiertes Unternehmen ist. Folglich versucht man auch immer den maximal möglichen Gewinn zu erziehlen. Das man da einen Chip den man, aufgrund der höheren Leistung als ein 2600k, für 300€ verkaufen könnte für 200€ verscherbelt ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Das würde auch den Aktionären nicht so wirklich schmecken, schließlich gehts da um deren Geld. Der Preis ist also kein 100%iges, aber dennoch ein sehr starkes Indiz für die zu erwartende Leistung.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Overclocking-Weltrekord mit Bulldozer FX: 8.429 MHz von AMD erreicht, Intel geschlagen


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2011)

Sehr schön! Ich sag doch, die Achitektur hat Potenzial!


----------



## Lubio 07 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wahrscheinlich hat die Frage hier schon jemand gestellt aber auf anhieb konnte ich nichts finden

Ich habe ein Crosshair IV Formula und würde den 8 oder 6 Core gerne darauf laufen lassen. Geht das?

Ich bin da ein wenig durcheinander weil auf der Asus-Seite gibts schon ein BIOS fürs Crosshair IV mit dem AM3+ CPUs laufen sollen.
Irgendein anderer Hersteller sagte doch aber das es nicht gehen würde

Wie ist den der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Lubio 07 schrieb:


> Wie ist den der aktuelle Stand?



Das es technisch möglich zu sein scheint, einige Mobo Hersteller auch ein entsprechendes BIOS anbieten, es von AMD aber keinerlei Garantie für einen Betreib einer AM3+ CPU auf einem AM3 Mobo gibt. 

mfg


----------



## Rudiratlos (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

die hersteller halten sich bedeckt, sie wollen ja neue MBs Verkaufen, und nicht das die alten AM3 MBs weiter genutzt werden.

und zudem müssen die CPUs erstmal da sein, damt die MB Hersteller die MBs testen könenn, was bringt ein BIOS update, wennd ie dann dein MB abbrennt, dann wird auch rumgeheult, aber ich denke das MB die keine 140Watt TDP haben sowiso nicht mit AM3+ Bios versorgt werden!


----------



## F-4 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



XE85 schrieb:


> Naja, es aber doch so das AMD ein Gewinnorientiertes, Börsennotiertes Unternehmen ist. Folglich versucht man auch immer den maximal möglichen Gewinn zu erziehlen. Das man da einen Chip den man, aufgrund der höheren Leistung als ein 2600k, für 300€ verkaufen könnte für 200€ verscherbelt ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Das würde auch den Aktionären nicht so wirklich schmecken, schließlich gehts da um deren Geld. Der Preis ist also kein 100%iges, aber dennoch ein sehr starkes Indiz für die zu erwartende Leistung.
> 
> mfg


 
Und du glaubst AMD ist nur auf schnellen Gewinn aus !? das kann man machen wenn man sich wie Samsung langsam aus dem HDD Geschaefft zurueck zieht um nochmal schnell Kasse zu machen !
AMD muss aber langfristig gesehen Marktanteile zurueck erobern und das geht nur ueber denn Preis und denn 0815 Bloedel Markt Kunden erreichen sie nur so ...
Wenn die Leistung etwas drueber liegt der Preis aber etwas drunter erreicht man so die unentschlossenen und Marktanteil ist bei einem Konzern in der Groesse beinahe wichtiger als die paar eu die man mehr nehmen koennte ...


> aber ich denke das MB die keine 140Watt TDP haben sowiso nicht mit AM3+ Bios versorgt werden!


Gibt es denn so was noch ? Also Boards ohne 140 TDP Support ... , selbst mein 75 Eu MSI bestenfalsl Mittelklasse Board hat 140 W Support !
Denke das Trfft dann bestenfalls auf mini ITX/ATX Boards zu und selbst da auf die wenigsten 

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



F-4 schrieb:


> Und du glaubst AMD ist nur auf schnellen Gewinn aus !?



Von schnell habe ich nichts geschrieben. AMD ist auf Gewinn aus, schlicht weil es das ist was die Aktionäre sehen wollen.



F-4 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leistung etwas drueber liegt der Preis aber etwas drunter erreicht man so die unentschlossenen und Marktanteil


 
Klar, aber 200€ (sollte der Preis stimmen) gegenüber den 260€ eines 2600k sind nicht etwas darunter, das ist ein Kampfpreis. Etwas darunter wäre 255 oder 250€

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es ist ja nicht nur die CPU; was zählt, ist der 'Plattformpreis' - also CPU und Mainboard.
Und da liegt dann AMD klar vorne.

Wenn ich für ein sehr gutes MB nur 200€ statt 3-400 zahle und da noch 50-100€ bei der CPU spare, ist das Ganze halt 2-300€ preiswerter, als bei Intel.
Für Firmen mag das Egal sein, aber der Heimanwender hat nun in der Regel mal nicht ganz so viel Geld für 'nen PC über - oder gibt das Geld lieber für eine Wasserkühlung aus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Im Falle von AM3(+) gegen 1155 stimmt das Argument nur noch bedingt, von "klar vorne" kann nicht die Rede sein. Boards mit USB 3.0 und 890FX sind gar teurer als Z68er-Platinen mit USB 3.0.


----------



## Rudiratlos (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

stimmt es das der BD der ja aus Modulen zu je zwei Cores besteht, nach einem Patch das MS noch bringen wird, dann auch SMT haben wird, also der 8Core dann 16 Threads hat ?


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich denke mal eher, dass das "2module je core" mit smt verglichen wird. man also bei den top modellen mit 4 kernen zu je 2 modulen genauso wie sandy mit 4 kernen und smt auf bearbeitbare 8 threads kommt. weis nich wie ichs beschreiben soll. das was du meinst, klingt mir eher nach smt bei smt ^^


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> stimmt es das der BD der ja aus Modulen zu je  zwei Cores besteht, nach einem Patch das MS noch bringen wird, dann auch  SMT haben wird, also der 8Core dann 16 Threads hat ?



Nein, SMT wird der BD nicht haben. Bei dem Update von MS geht es um einen Funktion die Threads zuerst auf die Module verteilt und erst dann, wenn je Modul ein Thread läuft, damit beginnt pro Modul 2 Threads laufen zu lassen. Mit dieser Funktion verhinderte man bei SMT einen Leistungsvelust bei Programmen die mit weniger Threads laufen als die CPU zur Vefügung stellt.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

wobei das wohl auch davon abhängen wird, was für threads das sind. Ein producer-consumer paar soll ja auf einem Modul laufen. Auch wird es wohl davon abhängen, welche Priorität die threads  haben.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur die CPU; was zählt, ist der 'Plattformpreis' - also CPU und Mainboard.
> Und da liegt dann AMD klar vorne.
> 
> Wenn ich für ein sehr gutes MB nur 200€ statt 3-400 zahle und da noch 50-100€ bei der CPU spare, ist das Ganze halt 2-300€ preiswerter, als bei Intel.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht in welcher Märchenwelt du lebst, aber ein gutes SB Board bekommt man schon für 85€ , + 2600k und 4gb 1333 sind das 353€ für einen Aufrüstkit ... es gab mal Zeiten,
da hat aleine das Intel mainstream Topmodel 350€ und mehr gekostet .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Falle von AM3(+) gegen 1155 stimmt das Argument nur noch bedingt, von "klar vorne" kann nicht die Rede sein. Boards mit USB 3.0 und 890FX sind gar teurer als Z68er-Platinen mit USB 3.0.


 
Dafür hat ein 890FX oder 990FX auch ein paar Lanes mehr als 1155.
Du musst also schon ein 970er Brett nehmen um den Vergleich zu stemmen und da ist AMD halt immer noch etwas preiswerter.


----------



## xTc (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Fairerweise vergleich man schon Top-Chipsatz vs. Top-Chipsatz und nicht Top-Chipsatz vs. Budget-Chipsatz. Also 990FX vs. Z68.

Und um den Stier mal bei den Hörnern zu packen: Für 100,- +/- 10,- Euro bekommst du sowohl ein gutes Z68-Board als auch ein 990FX-Board.


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2011)

Also top Chipsatz wäre ja dann 1366 bzw. bald 2011. Und da muss man wohl nichts mehr zu den Preisen sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Seit wann ist ein Sockel ein Chipsatz? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Und da muss man wohl nichts mehr zu den Preisen sagen.


Zur Leistung auch nicht: SNB-E ist mal gepflegt über 50 Prozent schneller als ein X6 1100T ...


----------



## F-4 (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein Sockel ein Chipsatz?
> 
> Zur Leistung auch nicht: SNB-E ist mal gepflegt über 50 Prozent schneller als ein X6 1100T ...


 
Das ist aber gar nicht mal so abwegig , so Star kann man das heute auch nicht mehr sagen die grenzen sind doch fliessend geworden denn laut AMD ist ja Llano nun Mainstream und das ist ja auch ein eigener Sockel ... 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zur Leistung auch nicht: SNB-E ist mal gepflegt über 50 Prozent schneller als ein X6 1100T ...


 
Bei 200% Preisaufschlag.


----------



## Sturmtank (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei 200% Preisaufschlag.


 wenn amd was gleichwertiges hätte wärs auch in der Preisklasse


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei 200% Preisaufschlag.


Wenn AMD halt das "Topmodell" für 150€ verramscht


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn AMD halt das "Topmodell" für 150€ verramscht


 
Andere freut es, ein günstiger 6 Kerner für den Videoschnitt Freak.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, ein Auto was 200kmh Fahren tut kostet 500% weniger als eins was 300kmh drauf hat (sind auch nur 50% mehr Leistung) so ist das Leben halt .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Bitte nicht wieder ein Autovergleich. 
Ein 300km/h Auto hat Probleme eine ganze Familie zu transportieren.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder ein Autovergleich.
> Ein 300km/h Auto hat Probleme eine ganze Familie zu transportieren.



dann wird 2mal gefahren , spritt ist doch Billig ... ausserdem hat man die Kinder mit 300kmh schnell wohin gebracht


----------



## xTc (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also top Chipsatz wäre ja dann 1366 bzw. bald 2011. Und da muss man wohl nichts mehr zu den Preisen sagen.


 
Das wäre dann der X58, welcher aber für eine ganz andere Plattform ist. Nach einigen Wochen war ein X58-System auch nicht mehr so extrem teuer. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder ein Autovergleich.
> Ein 300km/h Auto hat Probleme eine ganze Familie zu transportieren.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen. Da gibt es schon das ein oder andere Fahrzeug, dass das kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen. Da gibt es schon das ein oder andere Fahrzeug, dass das kann.


 
Ein Fahrzeug, in Großserie hergestellt, das 300km/h fährt und 5 Sitzplätze hat?


----------



## danspy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Leider keine Serie, aber dafür schon vor 16 Jahren.

Kult: Renault Espace F1 leistet schon 1995 810 PS - autobild.de


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

5 Türen, genug Platz für alle, und ist schnell!
Porsche Panamera


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

irgendwie rutscht das thema ab


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

habe gearde gelesen, das der BD immo in allen Bensches hinter SB ist, und dort auch bleiben wird, sollange der Win Patch nicht da ist, der es Windows ermöglich die Technik auf der BD aufbaut auch zu nutzen, dann allerdings schaut es für den SB und auch SB-E echt Böse aus! Was meint ihr, versucht Intel da vieleicht auch MS zu beeinflussen diesen Patch zurückzuhalten ?


----------



## Skysnake (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ein patch für Windows macht kaum Sinn. Sei smt ist eigentlich alles enthalten, was man brauch. Da sollte wirklich nichts großes mehr kommen. Vielleicht 1-3%, aber nicht mehr. 

Das mit den benches musst du mir aber zeigen, es gibt nämlich noch keine Tests einer retail Version.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Die Preise passen zu allen, aber nicht zu einer Performance auf Höhe von SNB-E mit 6C/12T ...


----------



## xTc (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> habe gearde gelesen, das der BD immo in allen Bensches hinter SB ist, und dort auch bleiben wird, sollange der Win Patch nicht da ist, der es Windows ermöglich die Technik auf der BD aufbaut auch zu nutzen, dann allerdings schaut es für den SB und auch SB-E echt Böse aus! Was meint ihr, versucht Intel da vieleicht auch MS zu beeinflussen diesen Patch zurückzuhalten ?


 
An einen solchen "Wunder-Patch" - UNABHÄNGIG davon was Bulldozer aktuell wirklich kann - glaube ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> habe gearde gelesen, das der BD immo in allen Bensches hinter SB ist, und dort auch bleiben wird, sollange der Win Patch nicht da ist, der es Windows ermöglich die Technik auf der BD aufbaut auch zu nutzen, dann allerdings schaut es für den SB und auch SB-E echt Böse aus! Was meint ihr, versucht Intel da vieleicht auch MS zu beeinflussen diesen Patch zurückzuhalten ?


 
Welche Benches?
Ich kenne keine, die offiziell sind.
Wenn Bulldozer bei 266 Dollar beginnt, also 270€ in Europa, kostet er das, was auch der i7 2600 kostet, also weiß man in etwa wer der Gegner des Bulldozer sein wird: Die Intel Quads.


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ihr werdet sehen, der Patch kommt, und dann brennt der Bulldozer alles weg!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich fänd's nicht gut, wenn der Bulldozer meinen PC und alles (darin) weg bremnt ... wollte mir eigentlich einen zulegen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Was denn - Du und ein Bd?
Hätte Dich eher für 'nen Intelfan gehalten - so kann man sich täuschen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich kaufe seit jeher Leistung und Perf/Watt ... von XEs mal abgesehen. Das begann beim Athlon XP/64 über Core 2 bis Core i7. SNB will ich nicht, SNB-E ist mir zu fett (jaaaa, man wird alt und giert nicht mehr so nach fetten CPUs, lieber eine HD 7970 oder GTX 680) und daher wird's wohl ein Bulldozer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

OK, dann hat aber Intel auch selbst Schuld, wenn sie Kunden wie dich verlieren, weil die eine Plattform Murks und die andere zu teuer ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Die werden's überleben bis evtl. Ivy Bridge ... oder Bulldozer II


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die werden's überleben bis evtl. Ivy Bridge ... oder Bulldozer II


 
Nun ja Ivy Bridge baut ja auf Sockel 1155 auf, also der gleiche Murks. 
Und was Bulldozer 2 kann, muss sich zeigen, baut der auf Bulldozer 1 auf, dann.....


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

BD I wir euch noch alle umhauen ! Die Benches bisher sind doch alle gefakt!
Das wird wie P4 vs Athlon64 !


----------



## Cleriker (16. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:
			
		

> BD I wir euch noch alle umhauen ! Die Benches bisher sind doch alle gefakt!
> Das wird wie P4 vs Athlon64 !



Ist das nur eine Vermutung/Hoffnung von dir, oder hast du dafür irgendwelche interessanten Infos?


----------



## Dukex2 (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



> BD I wir euch noch alle umhauen ! Die Benches bisher sind doch alle gefakt!
> Das wird wie P4 vs Athlon64 !


... und die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt!


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

warts ab, BD kommt, der patch für Win kommt, und dann wird AMD das Problem haben die dinger so schnell zu "Pressen" wie sie über die teke gehen!
die Preise werden nicht lange so niedrig bleiben, weil sie nicht verfügbar sein werden!
kleine Info, ich Wohne bei Dresden! der rest ist schweigen !
(AMD hüllt sich nicht ohne grund in schweigen, die grinsen jetzt schon da!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Vielleicht hüllt sich AMD auch nur deswegen in Schweigen, weil sie hoffen, noch irgendwie die Kurve zu kriegen, bevor alle genau Bescheid wissen und das Gelächter losgeht.


----------



## MfDoom (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich denke Amd lässt so wenig Infos raus weil sonst bis zum Release die Verkäufe stagnieren würden


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich sage nur "die unbekannte BD CPU hatte 2 Module!"
das zur leistung gegen den i5 2500!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ich sage nur "die unbekannte BD CPU hatte 2 Module!"
> das zur leistung gegen den i5 2500!



haha ... nee, dann hätte AMD aber lieber Intel deklassiert und mit dem "4" moduler den 2600k weggewischt , darauf hättest du ein lassen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ich sage nur "die unbekannte BD CPU hatte 2 Module!"


 
Wo steht das denn?


----------



## xTc (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ich sage nur "die unbekannte BD CPU hatte 2 Module!"
> das zur leistung gegen den i5 2500!


 
Das glaubst du angesichts der bisherigen Leaks doch wohl selber nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Das glaubst du angesichts der bisherigen Leaks doch wohl selber nicht...


 
Hmm.. wenn ein Bulldozer mit nur 2 Modulen, also der halben Leistung eines Top Bulldozer den i5 2500k wegnascht, dann bedeutet das....


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. wenn ein Bulldozer mit nur 2 Modulen, also der halben Leistung eines Top Bulldozer den i5 2500k wegnascht, dann bedeutet das....



" dann bedeutet das" ... ich steig sofort auf AMD um


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> " dann bedeutet das" ... ich steig sofort auf AMD um


 
Willkommen in der Matrix.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Matrix.



Ich hatte aber die (ehm) Blaue Kapsel genommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich folge dem Kaninchen, ich will alles wissen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

post 1412!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich war schon mal bei AMD in den Fabs und hab da nichts gesehen, was mich umgehauen hat.


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich ja, erst gestern!


----------



## Cleriker (16. September 2011)

Oh, hast du noch ne karte für mich? Ich würde gern Loge nehmen.


----------



## F-4 (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ist aber Schon Krass das manche hier noch immer nicht schnallen das ohne Patch der Leistung Sinnvoll verteilt der Bulldozer bei 1-4 Kern Anwendungen nahezu den gesamten Turbo Vorteil verschenkt und der wird mehr ausmachen als 2-3 % darauf kann man Sicher Wetten !
Wobei einige ja sagen das wuerde die Hardware selbst machen , was ich nicht ganz glaube , ohne OS unterstuetzung geht ja nicht einmal das CnQ und Turbo Core ist doch auch nicht viel anders ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ohne patch ist er wie in bekannten vorab benches, aber mit patch (beta) geht die Post ab !
es werden dann übriegens 16 threads angezeigt!

Prost!


----------



## Skysnake (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

also  Rudiratlos, ich würde mal sagen, du hast absolut keinen Schimmer. So etwas wie 4 threads auf einem Modul wäre per softwaredeveloper guide schon längst bekannt.

bereits deine anderen aussagen waren recht unglaubwürdig, das ist aber unmöglich, es sei denn du meinst einen öfteren mit 8 Modulen, und das ist dann auch absolut zu erwarten gewesen, das der deutlich schneller ist als ein SB mit 4 Kernen.

sorry, wenn ich das jetzt sage, aber das hört sich einfach nach stumpfen fanboy geplapper an


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hmm.. ein 8 Moduler Zambesi?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ohne patch ist er wie in bekannten vorab benches, aber mit patch (beta) geht die Post ab !
> es werden dann übriegens 16 threads angezeigt!
> 
> Prost!



16 Threads hat der Interlagos, Der der sich mit den Xeons rumschlagen darf  (das "darf" war zünisch gemeint, weil er da eh kein Land sieht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> 16 Threads hat der Interlagos, Der der sich mit den Xeons rumschlagen darf


 
Vielleicht auch einfach nur zuviel Jack Daniels getrunken.


----------



## Rudiratlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

da werden sich aber einige hier noch wundern!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Du hast den falschen Avatar


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

nein!

und den habe ich auch zum Testen hier ! >FD8150FRGUBOX<

aber darf noch keine werte Posten !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

B2F?


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

B2f???????


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ok, kein "FD8150FRGUBOX"


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

B2F soll mir was sagen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Angeblich finales Stepping der FX ...


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

asso, also den ich habe, da habe ich dir die OPN gegeben!
mehr darf ich leider nicht ausplaudern!
aber der tag wird kommen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Mmmhh, ich weiß


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> und den habe ich auch zum Testen hier ! >FD8150FRGUBOX<


 
Sowas habe ich letztens bei Ebay gesehen, für günstig.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

lacht mal, wenn ihr wüsstet!
ich werde aber noch nichts weiter verraten, ausser das mit dem 8150 beim BD I nicht schluss sein wird !


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> lacht mal, wenn ihr wüsstet!
> ich werde aber noch nichts weiter verraten, ausser das mit dem 8150 beim BD I nicht schluss sein wird !


 
Davon ist auszugehen, denn die 8000 ist bei 150 ja erst am Anfang, da kann noch ein 8160 oder 8180 oder 8260 kommen. 

Du kannst mir ja mal ein paar Details per PN erzählen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Sorry, dafür musste ich unterschreiben, das ich es nicht darf, ich darf hier aber "vermutungen" posten !
und das habe ich schon getan! sie ein paar post vorher zur leistung!
ich vermute mal da sauch 10150/12150 und sogar 14&16150 kommen! was sagt dir das ?

immo habe ich das "alte" FarCry2 Installiert um es mal mit 8 Cores zu testen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Einen 8 Moduler wird es aber so schnell nicht in einem Desktop System geben.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich glaube mehr geht mit der GTX460/1024 Sonic Platinum nicht !!!
die Limitiert hier! (und noch ohne Windows patch!)


----------



## Skysnake (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

das sagt mir jetzt halt mal 0. Need humanoiden benchmark!


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2011)

Und was ist ein menschlicher benchmark? Ausgeschlossen natürlich ein gewisser Admin 

FarCry2 ist doch ein ganz normaler Spiele-benchmark.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Need humanoiden benchmark!


 

bitte den Link, dann lass ich ihn durchlaufen!


----------



## XE85 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ich werde aber noch nichts weiter verraten, ausser das mit dem 8150 beim BD I nicht schluss sein wird !



Das ist aber schon länger klar das der 8150 nicht das letzte Modell ist, da hast du uns nichts neues verraten.



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> immo habe ich das "alte" FarCry2 Installiert um es mal mit 8 Cores zu testen!


 
Das FC2 gut auf AMD CPUs läuft ist aber nicht wirklich neu - da braucht es keinen BD

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2011)

Naja, wenn das Bild des farcry2 benches stimmt, dann ist das aber schon heftig. Bei ht4u schafft die GTX 460 1024Mb mit einem i7 975 Extreme grade mal 58 fps und der hier hat 107.
Weiß einer von euch, wieviel Bedeutung man der CPU in dem Spiel zuschreiben kann?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ich glaube mehr geht mit der GTX460/1024 Sonic Platinum nicht !!!
> die Limitiert hier! (und noch ohne Windows patch!)


 
Das ist ja schlimmer als OBR  , eine *gtx580*  macht in FarCry2 8xAA + FullHd all VeryHigh *94fps*  (bitte, wenn du meinßt uns hier für Dumm zu verkaufen)

Klar, ich kauf mir den Bulli mit einer X800xt und mache alles Platt


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

die Engine ist CPU abhängig, und profitiert von Cores schau dort!

Far Cry 2: Benchmark-Test mit Grafikkarten und CPUs - far cry 2 - Seite 2


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> die Engine ist CPU abhängig, und profitiert von Cores schau dort!
> 
> Far Cry 2: Benchmark-Test mit Grafikkarten und CPUs - far cry 2 - Seite 2


 
Aber nicht im GPU limit(volle details + FullHD), und wenn es da unterschiede gibt dann sind sie sehr gering ...
 man hat durch eine CPU nicht 100% mehr FPS , also Komm Junge las es sein 

Hier kannste schauen (1280-800 Auflösung | Gulftown(6 Core) 112fps | Ph2 (2 Core) 74fps = 50% mehr fps 
bei niedriger Auflösung Medium details und 200% mehr Kerne(die IPC kommt noch dazu)

http://www.tomshardware.de/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-2009-update-1/Far-Cry-2-1.0.1,1401.html


----------



## XE85 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> die Engine ist CPU abhängig, und profitiert von Cores schau dort!
> 
> Far Cry 2: Benchmark-Test mit Grafikkarten und CPUs - far cry 2 - Seite 2



Aber sicher nicht so extrem, und schon gar nicht in derart hohen Auflösungen - sieht man ja schön beim 2. Test in 1680x1080 und 4x FSAA bzw. 16:1 AF: der QX9770 ist mit 100% mehr Kernen und 33% höherem Takt gerade mal 1,3% schneller als ein E8400 - ein eindeutigeres GPU Limit gibts gar nicht. Und du willst uns jetzt weismachen das man mit einem BD mal eben 62% rausholt und mit einer Mittelklasse GPU, noch dazu in extrem grafiklastigen Settings, mal eben eine GTX 580 wegfegt - Sorry das ist lächerlich.

mfg


----------



## Fuzi0n (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Bulli! Beweisfoto: Klick


----------



## Arikus (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

WoW!
Der hat aber einen Bug (Käfer) auf dem Dach 
Nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

bin eben erst wieder on, aber dazu , also zu eurem geschreibse sage ich nichts, ich werde in einigen wochen eure kniefälle entgegennehmen!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> bin eben erst wieder on, aber dazu , also zu eurem geschreibse sage ich nichts, ich werde in einigen wochen eure kniefälle entgegennehmen!


 

Jaja ... blabla, eine gtx460 ist 10% schneller als eine gtx580, und Bulldozer ist 90% schneller als der 2600k (hab ich noch was vergessen? )


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Also ich hab keine Ahnung ob es tatsächlich sein kann, dass nur der Prozessor die Leistung einer Grafikkarte soweit steigert, aber solange ich nicht das Gegentei bewiesen bekomme, ist es eine Option die mir gefallen würde!
Für mich kann das Verhalten AMDs nämlich auch genau DAS aussagen. Wenn man ein gutes Produkt hat muss man vorher nicht das Maul aufreissen und allen zeigen wie toll man angeblich ist. Mann wartet und erscheint mit einem Knall. DANN gehen die Verkaufszahlen erst recht in die Höhe.

Naja... oder aber es ist so wie von den meisten vermutet und das Produkt wird sofoert entsprechend der Leistung auch verkauft. Wir werden es ja erleben.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

werdet ihr!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> bin eben erst wieder on, aber dazu , also zu eurem geschreibse sage ich nichts, ich werde in einigen wochen eure kniefälle entgegennehmen!


 
SAg mir doch mal ein paar Fakter per PN, ich sags auch nicht weiter.


----------



## .Mac (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man ein gutes Produkt hat muss man vorher nicht das Maul aufreissen und allen zeigen wie toll man angeblich ist. Mann wartet und erscheint mit einem Knall. DANN gehen die Verkaufszahlen erst recht in die Höhe.


 
Klar, sowas bringt einem natürlich eine Menge Käufer...

Wenn AMD wirklich Vorteile gegenüber Intels SB / SB-E hätte, würden sie wie jede Firma auch eine Menge Marketing betreiben. Und nebenbei, selbst die offz. Benches von AMD sind ja nicht gerade der Bringer, und das ist definitiv nicht absicht, ein Unternehmen versucht immer Käufer zu beeindrucken, denn mit Schweigen bekommt man sicher keine neuen Kunden.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

kann mir mal wer sagen wann AMD groß werbung für CPUs gemacht hat ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

AMD hat noch nie großartig Werbung gemacht, daher kennt sie ja auch niemand.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

als Brett habe ich ein Sapphiere 990FX-N drunter! (tja auch etwas zum Spielen (Testen!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das Brett kann aber kein SLI, schon irgendwo arm.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> kann mir mal wer sagen wann AMD groß werbung für CPUs gemacht hat ?



Das kann man ja nur denn, wenn man was außergewöhnliches hat ... und ja sie haben *--->* Athlon64 FX  und sie hätten das heute auch getan, aber SIE KÖNNEN NICHT.
Putz deine Knie ab wenn du wieder aufstehst...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine Ahnung ob es tatsächlich sein  kann, dass nur der Prozessor die Leistung einer Grafikkarte soweit  steigert



Daran zu zweifeln ist schon arm, eine gtx460 macht in FarCry2 in diesen Einstellungen keine 105fps(das GPU Limit der gtx460 liegt da bei 58-67fps , egal mit welcher CPU )
Eine GPU kann nur das berechnen was sie kann,  und da Kann eine CPU genau so wenig was machen wie Gott selber...

Ein GPU Limit ist --> das wars Lars, da ist Ende, hier ist schluss,es geht nix mehr,mit Gottes hilfe vieleicht noch 1fps...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Werbung haben sie aber auch da nicht gemacht.


----------



## .Mac (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Werbung haben sie aber auch da nicht gemacht.


 War aber auch eine ganz andere Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



.Mac schrieb:


> War aber auch eine ganz andere Zeit.


 
Trotzdem, Intel hat immer Werbung gemacht, weil sie eben auch das Geld dafür haben und daher kennt jede Socke Intel aber frag mal den Durchschnitt, was AMD ist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Werbung haben sie aber auch da nicht gemacht.


 
War ja nicht "Werbung" in form von RTL Werbung gemeint, sondern sie haben tests gezeigt, wie gut ihr Produkt ist(vor Release, die Muskeln spielen lassen) 
Darum ging es ja...


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ist doch nur um den BD zu Testen!
bekomme die tage eine 6990 zum testen, damit der BD mal voll loslegen kann!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> War ja nicht "Werbung" in form von RTL Werbung gemeint, sondern sie haben tests gezeigt, wie gut ihr Produkt ist(vor Release, die Muskeln spielen lassen)
> Darum ging es ja...


 
Nützt doch aber nicht.
Du musst bei Media Markt sein und dort mit riesigen Tafeln werben, dass du 3,6GHz hast.
Ach ja, ging nicht, Intel hat die Metro Gruppe geschmiert, damit sie kein AMD verkaufen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nützt doch aber nicht.
> Du musst bei Media Markt sein und dort mit riesigen Tafeln werben, dass du 3,6GHz hast.
> Ach ja, ging nicht, Intel hat die Metro Gruppe geschmiert, damit sie kein AMD verkaufen.



Mann, es ging darum das wenn Bulldozer so gut sein würde, hätte AMD das auch fett aufgetragen ... da wurde gefragt, wann AMD sowas mal getan hätte(und daraufhin kam ich mit dem FX beispiel)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und ich komme eben mit Werbung, denn gerade jetzt könnten sie ja eben fett Werbung machen mit 8 Cores im Desktop, 4,2GHz Turbo Takt und so was.
Machen sie trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Genau das ist dass größte Problem bei AMD.
Die machen viel zu wenig Werbung. Egal ob die jetzt einen "echten" Octo Core haben oder nicht, damit muss schon Monate vor erscheinen Werbung gemacht werden. Damit auch der letzte "Depp" weiß aha, da kommt was von AMD.
Man muss die Potenziellen Käufer ständig mir kleinen Infos, Benchmarks und was weiß ich noch füttern. Da kann man von mir den Bulldozer auch besser dastehen lassen als er tatsächlich ist, andere mache das genau so.


----------



## Rudiratlos (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

es währe ein besser und logischer schritt den namen AMD nurnoch Intern zu nutzen, bei B2B, aber dem Endkunden nun ATI CPUs zu Verkaufen !


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Jetzt hat AMD erst den Namen ATI eingestampft, da sollen die den wieder raus kramen?
Da würden die sich ja noch lächerlicher machen als sie es ohnehin schon tun.

Eine Totale Geheimhaltung kann sich Intel leisten, aber selbst die tun das nicht. Da werden schritt für schritt Benchmarks veröffentlicht damit sie bis zum Launch in aller Munde bleiben.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Werbung ist teuer, und mit den 300mio die AMD 2010 Gewinn gemacht haben geht da nicht viel  (reicht vieleicht für ein AMD zeichen auf einer Titte im 9Live Quiz)


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

eigentlich haben sie aus der guten marke ATI ebenso eine Merketing leiche wie AMD gemacht !


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Werbung ist teuer, und mit den 300mio die AMD 2010 Gewinn gemacht haben geht da nicht viel  (reicht vieleicht für ein AMD zeichen auf einer Titte im 9Live Quiz)



Intel macht das ja schon !


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> Intel macht das ja schon !


 

Man kann die Dame verstehen.
Sie hat erfahren dass für das AMD Marketing alleine Verantwortlich ist, da kann einem schon übel werden


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

AMD sollte wirklich Werbung machen, jedoch kostt das einfach mal eben Summen, die sie definitiv nicht über haben.
Und Intel macht einfach nur Werbung, damit sie ihre Position festigen und im Gespäch/bekannt bleiben. De Benchmarks die hier in solchen Technikseiten präsentiert werden erreichen doch nichtmal 1% der potenziellen Kunden.
Wir sind schon eine Randgruppe! 99% Der Kunden kaufen Fertig-PCs beim Discounter und selbst hier von über 50.000 Usern sind nur ein paar, die ihre Zeit mit z.B. diesem Thread verbringen...
Also wir sind sicherlich nichtmal die Überlegung Wrt, eine riesige, kostspielige Marketingkampagne zustarten.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wir sind weder für AMD noch für irgendeinen anderen Hersteller interessant.
Aber AMD muss mal mit Werbung anfangen und das über Jahre so machen, dann wird auch der Umsatz steigen. Klar Werbung kostet Geld aber irgendwann muss man anfangen und investieren.


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> AMD sollte wirklich Werbung machen, jedoch kostt  das einfach mal eben Summen, die sie definitiv nicht über haben.
> Und Intel macht einfach nur Werbung, damit sie ihre Position festigen  und im Gespäch/bekannt bleiben. De Benchmarks die hier in solchen  Technikseiten präsentiert werden erreichen doch nichtmal 1% der  potenziellen Kunden.
> Wir sind schon eine Randgruppe! 99% Der Kunden kaufen Fertig-PCs beim  Discounter und selbst hier von über 50.000 Usern sind nur ein paar, die  ihre Zeit mit z.B. diesem Thread verbringen...
> Also wir sind sicherlich nichtmal die Überlegung Wrt, eine riesige, kostspielige Marketingkampagne zustarten.


 
Jup, so siehts aus.

Wenn AMD damit wirklich etwas erreichen will, dann müssen Sie Unsummen dafür ausgeben, und dann kann Intel trotzdem daher kommen und einfach mal das doppelte oder dreifache an Geld in die Hand nehmen, und AMD in Sachen Werbung in Grund und Boden stampfen.

Etwas Werbung, also vor einem Launch mal ein paar Werbespots im Fernsehen könnten Sinn machen, mehr aber auch nicht.

Für AMD ist es eher wichtig, die OEMs, Elektronikmärkte/Ketten und eben die Leute, die die Systeme für große Firmen kaufen von sich zu überzeugen, entweder durch niedrige Preise in Verbindung mit hohen Zahlen, für die Elektromärkte, und eben guten Benches etc. für den Rest.

Die lassen sich aber eh beraten und lesen Fachliteratur, oder gehen halt zu ihrem OEM des Vertrauens wie HP etc. und vertrauen "blind" darauf, das die keinen Mist bauen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich weiß noch, SEGA hatte damals 800mio zur verfügung gestellt um die Dreamcast Publick zu machen, das hatte gereicht für RealMadrid Trikos aber die Dreamcast war zu unbekannt(obwohl das ein Richtig gutes teil war), was will AMD da mit seinen 300mio machen ...die habens einfach nicht.

Als der C2D raus kam, da Lief in fast jeder Werbeunterbrechung ein Spot, wie es heute ist weiß ich nicht(hab kein Fernseher mehr).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQbaKSVezx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja tretet mich, für eine Intel Werbung im AMD thread


----------



## Arikus (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ach, Intel macht es halt richtig, die haben ja sogar eine Simpsonswerbung gehabt.

Da kann sich AMD wirklich mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden, wenn sie denn im Servermarkt endlich gutes Geld verdienen


----------



## DarkMo (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

najo, werbung spricht ja den dau an, un ned uns. sag ich mal. also kann amd da ruhig mit sinnlosen, aber korrekten großen zahlen prahlen. 8 kerne! über 4ghz takt! dieses superskalar klingt auch nach scifi... ^^ vllt sogar beim oc ne gemäßigtere haltung fahren ala "unsere produkte können sie sogar selber noch um 5% auf einfache art und weise übertakten!" oder halt im dau-freundlichen deutsch ^^ dazu simple oc-software un gut. dann denken alle "hui, so große werte, toll. dagegen kacken die intels aber ab he! und selber noch bissl mehr rausholen is notfalls auch möglich. sowas gabs ja noch nie..."


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, wenn man das mit den 8 cores und über 4ghz Takt an die grosse Glocke hängt, kann das auch nach hinten los gehen Viele denken eh, um so mehr Kerne und MHZ, umso mehr Stromverbrauch... also was ich am AMD beim Kaufpreis spaare, zahle ich später drauf und habe eine geringere Leistung(45watt ist eine menge)


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

mit sowas bekommst du keine Oma hinterm ofen vor !

erstmal sollten die TV werbung machen, dann wird ein slogan benötigt, weil "Intel Inside" das ist noch immer das was die leute zieht, und ist über 15 jahre alt!

aber die müssen mal aus dem Knik kommen, sonnst werden die wie AMIGA enden, die wussten auch das sie damals die besten waren, nur leider kein anderer!

kennt werd en Film "Silikon Valey Piraten" in dem es um die jugend von Gates und Jobs geht, und wie am ende Steve zu Bill sagt "aber meine Computer sind besser" und Bill nur trocken antwortet "darum geht es aber garnicht!"


----------



## Arikus (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Vor dem AMD Film lief eine IBM Werbung, die war an Firmen gerichtet und nicht an Endkunden und dennoch fand ich sie ansprechender.

Marketing und Werbung muss AMD noch dringend üben.
Ideal wäre ein Werbevertrag mit Firmen wie Bigpoint, Zynga oder Upjers.
Diese Spiele werden von der Zielgruppe vom Fusion gespielt. Sobald immer mehr Flashgames auf 3D Engines setzen, wird eine kleine GPU immer wichtiger, Drankensang Online ist da ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

mal am ande bemerkt, sind nicht die ersten Server CPUs lange an Kunden Raus, wo bleiben da die benches ?

EDIT:  Bulldozer bei Händlern gelistet!

http://www.nextdaypc.com/main/products/details.aspx?PID=B113074

http://www.provantage.com/american-megatrends-ami-fd8150frgubox~7AMIC821.htm


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hi!

@Rudi, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bist Du absolut - und aus gutem Grunde: Bd daheim - davon überzeugt, dass der Bd ein absoluter Bringer wird.
Aber: ein paar Seiten vorher habe ich Benchwerte (3DMark 06) vom Bd gesehen, die um einiges (49xx gegen 64xx CPU-Score) unter meinem 1090T lagen.
Nach den Benchwerten hätte der Bd bei mir keine Chance - ab davon, dass bei der Videoumwandlung inzwischen die Hdd limitiert.

Fasse ich Deine Äußerungen richtig zusammen, wenn ich sage dass:


Du einen Bd zu Hause zum testen hast (blanker Neid erfasst mich da, wenn's so ist)?
der Bd _erheblich_ schneller als der 1100T wird?
zum Preis von unter 300€ im Handel auftauchen wird?
der Bd Anfang 2012 bei uns im Laden erhältlich sein wird (Aussage eines - angeblichen - Fachverkäufers einer großen Elektronikkette mit 'C' am Anfang)?
Oder habe ich Dich da missverstanden?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

"ich bin in hohem masse nicht unzufrieden" !!

und zu den benches die du bisher gesehen hast sage ich nur "alles fake" !
meisst von Intel Fans gemacht, und naja, es könnte doch sein, das eine wirklich schnelle CPU irgendwann auf den Markt kommt, die über den günstigen Preis Marktanteile erobern soll, was manchmal wichtiger ist wie direkter Finanzieller gewinn!

Und naja, wer einen Intel 2500/2600 möchte, dem sei gesagt, das sehr bald viele gebraucht in den Foren Marktplätzen zu bekommen sind, mehr sage ich dazu erstmal nicht !


und naja hoffen wir das ne menge Bios Updates für AM3 MBs kommen, weil ein AM3+ MB nur kurz zu nutzen sein wird, weil z.B. 12 Cores den neuen Sockel FMx brauchen! (siehe Bild eines Opteron x12!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man das mit den 8 cores und über 4ghz Takt an die grosse Glocke hängt, kann das auch nach hinten los gehen Viele denken eh, um so mehr Kerne und MHZ, umso mehr Stromverbrauch...


 
Kennst du irgendeinen Media Markt Käufer, der sich beim PC für den Stromverbrauch interessiert?
Nein, denn sonst würden die dort nicht die extrem effizienten Combat Power Netzteile kaufen. 

Es geht nur um Takt und Cores, damit lockt man die Kunden an und wenn beim Aldi mal ein Bulldozer steht mit 8 Cores und 4GHz Turbo Takt (und riesigen 3GB Videoram auf der GTX 540 Ti ) werden die Leute zugreifen, weils fett klingt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das Bild zeigt einen Chip für G34 und das ist eine reine Server-Plattform.


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nur um Takt und Cores,  damit lockt man die Kunden an und wenn beim Aldi mal ein Bulldozer steht  mit 8 Cores und 4GHz Turbo Takt (und riesigen 3GB Videoram auf der GTX  540 Ti ) werden die Leute zugreifen, weils fett klingt.


 

genau siehe hier, i7 2600 und eine GT440 zusammen, aber die Leute kaufen das ding!  "Werbung: NVidia Power mit 1500MB Speicher" !



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt einen Chip für G34 und das ist eine reine Server-Plattform.



steht da ja auch, aber der FMx sockel wird diesem sehr ähnlich sein, da 6 Module nunmal Platz brauchen, und da wirds dann breiter am sockel! (habe ihn schon gesehen, aber durfte kein Foto machen!)
asso, werden bis zu 12module dann draufpassen auf den sockel FMx !

aber ein NT mit 2x8Pin MB Power stecker ist dann Pflicht !


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Jup, ein Sockel G34. Das kann man sich auch für @home kaufen, macht aber wenig Sinn. 

Das ein BD mit 8 Modulen auf Sockel G34 Basis einen i7 2600k in MT-Anwendungen in der Luft zerreißt, ist auch absolut zu erwarten. Ist der Gegner für diese CPUs doch der SB-E 8 Kerner.

Also sorry Rudiratlos, aber wenn man alles was du sagst so zusammen nimmt, dann beschleicht einen schon das Gefühl, dass du nicht wirklich Ahnung hast, von was du da redest, und schon gleich 10 mal keinen FX-8xxx daheim stehen hast.

Meine ganz SUBJEKTIVE Einschätzung, die natürlich falsch sein kann.

EDIT: schau doch bitte vor nem Edit, ob nach dir schon jemand etwas geschrieben hat. 

Was den 8 Pin Anschluss angeht, selbst mein Sockel 775 Board hat einen 8Pin Stecker 

Für die G34 Dual-Sockel-Boards brauchst du sogar 2 8Pin zwingend, wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe, können aber auch 1 oder 3 gewesen sein, müsste man nochmals nachsehen.

Leg doch einfach ein Zettel mit deinem Namen neben den BD und fotografiere die Unterseite. Dann wird dir auch jeder deutlich mehr Glauben schenken


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

wo habe ich geschrieben das ich 8Module mit einem 2600 vergleiche ?
wo steht das ich den G34 mit dem 2600 vergleiche?

ich schrieb bisher nur vom AM3+ und dem 2600, das ander sind einblicke in die zukunft, da vergleiche ich aber nichts mit Intel !

ich schreibe nur das der AM3+ nicht lange Aktuell sein wird, weil eben nicht genug Platz für Module da ist, und das wer ein AM3 MB hat das ein Bios update bekommt glück hat!

bitte genau lesen was ich schreibe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es geht aber nicht um den Platz für Module, denn einen Chip mit 500mm² Die zu bauen ist auch etwas ungeschickt.
Es geht in erster Linie darum, den PCIe Controller von der NB in die CPU zu setzen, das wird AMD mit der nächsten Generation machen und nur alleine deswegen bedarf es einen neuen Sockel, nicht wegen der Größe des Die.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> mal am ande bemerkt, sind nicht die ersten Server CPUs lange an Kunden Raus, wo bleiben da die benches ?
> 
> EDIT:  Bulldozer bei Händlern gelistet!
> 
> ...



Der i7-2600K wird in dem ersten Shop für 344$ (249€) und in dem zweiten Shop für 323$ (233€) angeboten.

Der FX-8150 ist in beiden Fällen für 267$ (*193€*) gelistet!


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

/sign!

Zumal, die Anzahl der Module etc. rein gar nichts mit dem Sockel an sich zu tun hat, außer bzgl. der Stromversorgung, die über die Pins erfolgen muss. Das hat zwar auch einen ziemlichen Einfluss, aber kann man klar machen.

Was einen Sockelwechsel wirklich definitiv nötig macht, sind Änderungen am I/O. Also z.B. anderer Speichercontroller, mehr Channels, mehr HT Links, oder halt z.B. dass die NB in die CPU wandert, und z.B. der PCI-E Controller direkt auf der CPU sitzt, was ja mit dem nächsten Bulldozer angedacht ist.

Wobei es ja auch stimmen schon gab, das BD 2 doch erst mal mit 4 Modulen und ohne PCI-E Controller in der CPU kommt. Man sich also nur auf die Verbesserung der Module beschränkt, dafür aber AM3+ eben eine Generation länger hält.

Was nun davon stimmt, wird erst die Zeit zeigen. Ich wäre mit beidem einverstanden, so lange die Leistung stimmt, wobei ich schon sagen muss, PCI-E direkt auf der CPU wäre schon sehr interessant. Da steckt einfach nochmals einiges an Potenzial drin, wenn man an die engere Anbindung der dezidierten GPU an die CPU denkt.

Gibt ja auch Gerüchte, das AMD vor hat HT durch PCI-E zu ersetzen, und damit z.B. ein Dual-Sockel Trinity System möglich wäre.

Naja, alles Grüchte bis jetzt, aber gerade an der Sache mit HT/PCI-E scheint etwas dran zu sein.


----------



## .Mac (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der i7-2600K wird in dem ersten Shop für 344$ (249€) und in dem zweiten Shop für 323$ (233€) angeboten.
> 
> Der FX-8150 ist in beiden Fällen für 267$ (*193€*) gelistet!


 Und was sagt einem das? Das AMD den Preis niedrig hält weil sie eine CPU bringen die alles vom Tisch rotzt. Oder etwa nicht? Denn AMD schwimmt ja  bekanntlich im Geld, die können ihre CPUs billig verkaufen.

Sorry Rudi, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen das AMD sich sowas leisten kann, AMD würde wie Intel ihre CPU zu hohen Preisen verkaufen wenn diese wie du es sagst alles wegfegt.


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ja gerüchte, das ist was , damit kannst du leben!


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, das sind schon etwas mehr als Gerüchte, aber das lasse ich mal unkommentiert.


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



.Mac schrieb:


> Und was sagt einem das? Das AMD den Preis niedrig hält weil sie eine CPU bringen die alles vom Tisch rotzt. Oder etwa nicht? Denn AMD schwimmt ja  bekanntlich im Geld, die können ihre CPUs billig verkaufen.
> 
> Sorry Rudi, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen das AMD sich sowas leisten kann, AMD würde wie Intel ihre CPU zu hohen Preisen verkaufen wenn diese wie du es sagst alles wegfegt.


 

auch wenn er schnelleer ist, würde ein hoher Preis ihn nicht in die "Supermärkte" schwemmen, aber eine CPU die dann schnell und günstig ist, würde AMD vieleicht den weg in den Massen-Markt besser ebnen!


----------



## .Mac (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Klar, AMD ist ein Humaner Verein der seine Kunden liebt und deswegen lieber Pleite geht als Gewinn zu machen. 

Edith: Post korrigiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



.Mac schrieb:


> Und was sagt einem das? Das AMD den Preis niedrig hält weil sie eine CPU bringen die alles vom Tisch rotzt. Oder etwa nicht? Denn AMD schwimmt ja  bekanntlich im Geld, die können ihre CPUs billig verkaufen.


 
Mir sagt das, dass der AMD in Games auf dem Niveau eines i5 ist und in Multi etwas schneller, daher kann AMD etwas mehr verlangen als Intel für den Quad. Aber weil er am i7 nicht ganz rankommt, kann AMD nicht den Preis nehmen, den ein i7 hat.


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Klar, AMD ist ein Humaner Verein der seine Kunden liebt und deswegen lieber Pleite geht als Gewinn zu machen.


 

"Gerüchte" geht um andere sachen !



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir sagt das, dass der AMD in Games auf dem Niveau eines i5 ist und in Multi etwas schneller, daher kann AMD etwas mehr verlangen als Intel für den Quad. Aber weil er am i7 nicht ganz rankommt, kann AMD nicht den Preis nehmen, den ein i7 hat.


 

die Preise waren aber schon vor den gefakten Benches so angesag, komisch oder ?


----------



## .Mac (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir sagt das, dass der AMD in Games auf dem Niveau eines i5 ist und in Multi etwas schneller, daher kann AMD etwas mehr verlangen als Intel für den Quad. Aber weil er am i7 nicht ganz rankommt, kann AMD nicht den Preis nehmen, den ein i7 hat.


 Eben mir auch, und da Rudi auch nicht mit Fakten kommt...



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> die Preise waren aber schon vor den gefakten Benches so angesag, komisch oder ?


 Die Benches haben kaum etwas mit dem Preis zu tuhen die da in den Shops zu lesen sind, diese orientieren sich wohl eher an den Preisen die AMD ihnen nennt.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Na ja

Einen I5 Lynnfield wird der Bulli schon schlagen oder nen I5 2300. AMD hat ja beim Veröffentlichten nicht geschrieben welcher I5 da genommen wurde, nur dass es vom Preis her auf einer Ebene war. Das spricht ja für den 2300 I5


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

RAlle@ kann es sein das du wenn ich dein sig sehe, da etwas viel hoffnung mit reinschreisbt in deine Posts?
Du bist doch intel Kunde, also kann es dir doch egal sein was der BD kann oder nicht?
oder sollte es so sein, das wenn BD besser ist plötzlich Intel nicht mehr so gut ist ?


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Mir ist es egal ob Intel oder AMD oder wie sich eine Firma nennt.
Für mich zählt Leistung/Verbrauch und ist die Sandy TOP. 

Ich hatte auch schon genügend AMD Prozzis, der letzte ist noch gar nicht so lang her, daher kannst mich nicht Fanboy schimpfen 
Ich finde es nur aktuell Lächerlich was AMD so treibt, aber die AMD Fanbubies müssen ja schon früh anfangen sich den Shice schön zu reden. Frage mich wie man sich den Shice den AMD so verkauft schön reden kann. Ein I3 2100 versohlt den Quad Cores von AMD den Hintern und kostet auch nicht mehr. Da kann man nicht mal vom besseren P/L noch bei AMD sprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Na ja
> 
> Einen I5 Lynnfield wird der Bulli schon schlagen oder nen I5 2300. AMD hat ja beim Veröffentlichten nicht geschrieben welcher I5 da genommen wurde, nur dass es vom Preis her auf einer Ebene war. Das spricht ja für den 2300 I5


 
Nö, vom Preis her wird es ein i5 2500 gewesen sein, denn alle i5 sind ja günstiger als der Bulldozer.


----------



## Felixxz2 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wobei angemerkt sein muss, dass BD in den geleakten Benches (CB 11.5) nur auf Niveau eines i5-2400 war. Ein 2500K war immer vorne, also warum sollte er auf einmal 20% hinten liegen? Gut es ist Videokonvertierung, aber die ist genauso Multi Threaded und dass der 2500K auf einmal 25% verliert nur weil man von Raytracing auf Codieren umsteigt halt ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Könnte also gut ein 2300 gewesen sein. Wobei dann das mit dem Preis nichtmehr passt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal ob Intel oder AMD oder wie sich eine Firma nennt.
> Für mich zählt Leistung/Verbrauch und ist die Sandy TOP. Ein I3 2100 versohlt den Quad Cores von AMD den Hintern und kostet auch nicht mehr. Da kann man nicht mal vom besseren P/L noch bei AMD sprechen.



Die K10 Architektur ist fast 5 Jahre alt, also ist es keine Meisterleistung, dass ein i3-2100 in Spielen im Mittel einen Tick schneller ist als ein Phenom 955. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir sagt das, dass der *AMD in Games* auf dem Niveau eines i5 ist *und in Multi etwas schneller*,  daher kann AMD etwas mehr verlangen als Intel für den Quad. Aber weil  er am i7 nicht ganz rankommt, kann AMD nicht den Preis nehmen, den ein  i7 hat.



Entscheidend ist doch, ob ein FX-8150  für ca. 200€ für einen Spielerechner attraktiver ist als ein 2500K/2600K. Mal angenommen, deine Leistungseinschätzung stellt sich als richtig heraus, würde ich zu einem FX-8150 greifen. Die 125W TDP interessieren mich nicht die Bohne, mein Rechner läuft doch keine acht Stunden pro Tag und das 365 Tage im Jahr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch, ob ein FX-8150  für ca. 200€ für einen Spielerechner attraktiver ist als ein 2500K/2600K.


 
Es geht um das Gesamtkonzept. Der i7 kostet ja auch 80€ mehr als der i5, und in Games macht sich das nicht so sehr bemerkbar.
Ist also der Bulldozer in Games auf Höhe des i5 und in Multi Core auf Höhe des i7, halte ich den Preis schon für OK.


----------



## F-4 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wie hier manche Dollar in Euro Rechnen das Passt hinten und Vorn nicht , es war schon immer eher so das Dollar Euro war +- wenige Euro , weil wir hier eine andere Mehrwertsteuer Zoll etc. haben . wer da glaubt 250 Dollar sind unter 200 Eu wird sich wie bei denn zb Konsolen wundern 
Dazu ist fuer einen Konzern der groesse ich sag es ein letztes mal Marktanteil wichtiger als Preis , viele scheinen das nicht zu schnallen !
AMD ist nicht die Caritas nur weil sie "Kampfpreise" haben sagt das nichts aus uebers Geld verschenken , wenn die einen grossen Waaren durchfluss haben geht das auch und man hat viele Rechner im Umlauf und macht trotzdem sein Geld !
Sicher kann das auch nach hinten los gehen aber besser als Kisten weise CPUs rumgammeln zu haben die keiner haben will und die jeden Tag wo sie im Lager liegen weniger wert sind bis man sie zum 1/2 Preis verschenken muss ...

mfg f-4

PS: guckt euch doch mal die Marktanteile von 2000 bis jetzt an , die ganze Athlon Zeit konnte AMD trotz vormacht und Top CPUS mit uns Hobby klemptnern keinen wirklichen Gewinn oder Marktanteil Aufabuen im gegenteil wurden da sogar Verluste gemacht aber mit den Ramsch CPUs schaffte man es kleine Gewinne einzufahren , also soviel zum Thema !


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Sag ich seit vielen Seiten.
Die 266 Dollar, mit der der Bulldozer in der Liste steht, wird bei uns 270€ sein und dann passt das schon sehr gut, der Top Zambesi ist auf Höhe des i7 und der Rest macht Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



F-4 schrieb:


> Wie hier manche Dollar in Euro Rechnen das Passt hinten und Vorn nicht , es war schon immer eher so das Dollar Euro war +- wenige Euro , weil wir hier eine andere Mehrwertsteuer Zoll etc. haben . wer da glaubt 250 Dollar sind unter 200 Eu wird sich wie bei denn zb Konsolen wundern
> Dazu ist fuer einen Konzern der groesse ich sag es ein letztes mal Marktanteil wichtiger als Preis , viele scheinen das nicht zu schnallen !
> AMD ist nicht die Caritas nur weil sie "Kampfpreise" haben sagt das nichts aus uebers Geld verschenken , wenn die einen grossen Waaren durchfluss haben geht das auch und man hat viele Rechner im Umlauf und macht trotzdem sein Geld !
> Sicher kann das auch nach hinten los gehen aber besser als Kisten weise CPUs rumgammeln zu haben die keiner haben will und die jeden Tag wo sie im Lager liegen weniger wert sind bis man sie zum 1/2 Preis verschenken muss ...
> ...




*
Erst informieren, dann kommentieren!* 

Der aktuelle Preis des 2600K in Dollar entspricht *umgerechnet* dem aktuellen Preis des 2600K in Euro. Bei einer 1:1 Umrechnug würde er 320€ kosten.

Noch einmal extra für dich:



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> mal am ande bemerkt, sind nicht die ersten  Server CPUs lange an Kunden Raus, wo bleiben da die benches ?
> 
> EDIT:  Bulldozer bei Händlern gelistet!
> 
> ...


 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der i7-2600K wird in dem ersten Shop für 344$  (249€) und in dem zweiten Shop für 323$ (233€) angeboten.
> 
> Der FX-8150 ist in beiden Fällen für 267$ (*193€*) gelistet!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> *
> Erst informieren, dann kommentieren!*
> Der aktuelle Preis des 2600K in Dollar entspricht dem aktuellen Preis des 2600K in Euro. Bei einer 1:1 Umrechnug würde er 320€ kosten.



Es geht nicht um den aktuellen Preis, sondern um den Preis, der bei Release bestand hatte und Intel hatte den i7 2600 mit 300 Dollar angesetzt und in Europa kostet er dann bei Release 310€.
Erst dann setzte die Marktwirtschaft ein mit Angebot und Nachfrage und das Ergebnis dessen siehst du eben jetzt.
Das wird beim Bulldozer nicht anderes sein, der wird in Europa das kosten, was er in den USA kosten wird, nur eben in Euro und Angebot und Nachfrage regeln dann den Preis.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> und zu den benches die du bisher gesehen hast sage ich nur "alles fake" !



Es gibt seit kurzem auch Benchmarks die von AMD selbst stammen: klick - und du willst ja jetzt hoffentlich nicht behaupten das die auch gefaked sind.

Im übrigen gibt es hier im Forum eine "Bearbeiten" Funktion für Beiträge, du musst also keine Doppelposts machen. Daher diese in Zukunft bitte unterlassen.

mfg


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

dein >klick< ist bekannt, aber wo sind da wert die mit irgend was zu vergleichen sind ?


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

zB:



> Der Bulldozer erreicht 223 Fps, der i5 nur 188 Fps (+19 Prozent)


Es ist sogar angegeben wie die Werte erreicht wurden:



> Als Benchmark dient Handbrake, womit ein fünfminütiges H.264-Video in eine kleinere Auflösung umgewandelt wird


Und jetzt willst du erzählen das das ein Fake ist? Bitte mach dich nicht lächerlich.

mfg


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

OK, welcher BD wurde genommen, und welcher i5.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Frag AMD 
Von der Logik her würde ich sagen FX 8150 und I5 2500K. Kann aber auch ein I5 ohne freien Multiplikator gewesen sein, ergo bleibt alles Spekulation.
Aber es hat ja funktioniert, AMD ist wieder im Gespräch auch wenn Sie es nicht gerade Seriös gemacht haben.
Aber auch das passt zum Firmenimage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> OK, welcher BD wurde genommen, und welcher i5.


 
Hätte AMD einen 2 oder 3 Moduler genommen, hätten sie es geschrieben.
Aber dann hätten sie auch den 4 Moduler nehmen und den Gulftown in den Boden stampfen können.
Was aber auch nicht ist, also kann man davon ausgehen, dass es ein 4 Moduler war und der einen i5 in Multi Core geschlagen hat, was meiner Meinung nach keine Kunst ist. Die 19% schneller sind eher mager, ich hätte mit 30% oder mehr gerechnet.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> OK, welcher BD wurde genommen, und welcher i5.



Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die jeweiligen Topmodelle, also i5-2500 und 8150. Alles andere wäre höchst unwahscheinlich da man ja das eigene Produkt so gut wie möglich darstellen möchte.

mfg


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

19% vor den I5 hört sich besser an als Hausnummer 40% hinter den Gulftown.
Aber ohne genauere Angeben hat das Ergebnis keinen Wert und bei DiRT3 muss man nichts zu sagen.
2FPS sind da Messgenauigkeit, zudem dank 2560 Auflösung und CrossFire GPU limit. Da dreht die CPU Däumchen.

Aber lieber positives "Werbung" als ernüchternde oder gar negative.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kennst du irgendeinen Media Markt Käufer, der sich beim PC für den Stromverbrauch interessiert?
> Nein, denn sonst würden die dort nicht die extrem effizienten *Combat Power *Netzteile kaufen.



Aber ein Combat Power Netzteil hat übermäßige Leistung... las es dir auf der Zunge zergehen """COMBAT *POWER*""" power and glory, enermax klingt wie ein kleiner lulli"max" ...
Und "BULLDOZER" klingt da auch wie eine Übermacht(aber ok... ohne Werbung weiß das keiner)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> 19% vor den I5 hört sich besser an als Hausnummer 40% hinter den Gulftown.


 
Ist aber trotzdem mager. Ein i7 ist 25% schneller in Multi Core als ein i5, das bedeutet als um Umkehrschluss, dass der Bulldozer in Multi Core langsamer ist als ein i7 und auch in Games langsamer ist und das ist dann eben mager, zumindest in Multi Core hätte AMD auftrumpfen müssen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag ich seit vielen Seiten.
> Die 266 Dollar, mit der der Bulldozer in der Liste steht, wird bei uns 270€ sein und dann passt das schon sehr gut, der Top Zambesi ist auf Höhe des i7 und der Rest macht Angebot und Nachfrage.


 
Daas, kannst du vergessen ... wie kommst du darauf ? In den Staaten wird 266$ vs 300$ gehandelt, anderst wird es hier auch nicht (ausser Europa bekommt einen besseren Bulli)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und?
Was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten?
Der Bulldozer wird dann 270€ beim Start kosten und erst dann greift die Marktwirtschaft und Nachfrage und Angebot werden den Preis dann regeln.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den aktuellen Preis,  sondern um den Preis, der bei Release bestand hatte und Intel hatte den  i7 2600 mit 300 Dollar angesetzt und in Europa kostet er dann bei  Release 310€.



Weil der i7 zum zeitpunkt Unangefochten war(leistung/preis) was der Bulldozer nicht ist ... er muss sich dem Intel Preis beugen 

So wird das beim i7 3930k auch sein, die 550$ werden den € gleichgesetzt... aber nur weil die Händler dieses sich erlauben können ...

i7 2600k bei erscheinung 300$ = 300€

i7 3930k bei erscheinung 550$ = 550€

aber FX 8150 bei erscheinung 266$ = 200€


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich würde das nicht 1:1 umrechnen, 266 USD sind keine 270 Euro.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Weil de i7 zum zeitpunkt Unangefochten war(leistung/preis) was der Bulldozer nicht ist ... er muss sich dem Intel Preis beugen


 
Nein, das ist die offizielle Preisempfehlung von Intel.
Erst dann greift die Marktwirtschaft und Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis, daher ist er heute so, wie er eben heute ist.

Sag mal, hat hier niemand Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft?


----------



## Dukex2 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



> Ich würde das nicht 1:1 umrechnen


Wie soll er es denn umrechnen??? 
Ganz verkehrt ist die Rechnung nicht!!!

EDIT:


> Sag mal, hat hier niemand Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft?


Niemand drückt es treffend aus


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> hat hier niemand Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft?



Marktwirtschaft = Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot ...AMD hat eine geringere Nachfrage, also ist das Angebot Intel, wo nach sich AMD richten muß ... also --> Preis


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Nein, es geht erst mal darum, dass ein empfohlener Preis eines Herstellers nicht auch der Preis ist, der dann bezahlt wird. Sieht man ja beim i7, Intel hat 300 Dollar veranschlagt, die Realität sieht inzwischen anderes aus (völlig unabhängig von AMD).
Sieht man doch auch super bei anderen Artikeln oder kaufst du echt einen Kühlschrank für den Preis, den der Hersteller vorgegeben hat? Nö, du bezahlst den Preis, den der Anbieter macht.

Und genauso wird es auch AMD gehen, sie wollen 266 Dollar haben aber die Marktwirtschaft wird einen Preis ermitteln, der eben tatsächlich dem entsprechen wird, was er leistet.


----------



## Dukex2 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



> Und genauso wird es auch AMD gehen, sie wollen 266 Dollar haben aber die Marktwirtschaft wird einen Preis ermitteln, der eben tatsächlich dem entsprechen wird, was er leistet.


Nur Leistung wird nicht der einzige ausschlaggebende Wert sein der zählt.
Bei schlechter Verfügbarkeit kann der Preis sogar etwa höher anschwellen wie von AMD vorgegeben.



> Sieht man ja beim i7, Intel hat 300 Dollar veranschlagt, die Realität sieht inzwischen anderes aus (völlig unabhängig von AMD).


Wäre auch traurig nach der "langen" Zeit wenn es nicht so wäre


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .
> Und genauso wird es auch AMD gehen, sie wollen 266 Dollar haben aber die Marktwirtschaft wird einen Preis ermitteln, der eben tatsächlich dem entsprechen wird, was er leistet.



Und so wird es auch sein ...(USA) 266$ FX | 300$ 2600k... (EU) 200€ FX | 240€ 2600k ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Nur Leistung wird nicht der einzige ausschlaggebende Wert sein der zählt.
> Bei schlechter verfügbarkeit kann der Preis sogar etwa höher anschwellen wie von AMD vorgegeben.



Nur wenn die NAchfrage auch da ist, wie es damals bei der HD58xx der Fall war aber das ist eben Marktwirtschaft, Angebot und Nachfrage ermitteln den Preis, sonst nichts.

Wenn das Angebot aber knapp ist, weil kaum verfügbar, jedoch die Nachfrage trotzdem nicht da ist, weil die Leistung nicht stimmt, ist der Preis immer noch niedrig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wie soll er es denn umrechnen??? Ganz verkehrt ist die Rechnung nicht!!!


Sie ist verkehrt. Denn Dollar-Preise entsprechen selbst mit MwSt nicht 1:1 den Euro-Preisen. Davon ab vermeide bitte den Einsatz multipler Satzzeichen, danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sie ist verkehrt. Denn Dollar-Preise entsprechen selbst mit MwSt nicht 1:1 den Euro-Preisen. Davon ab vermeide bitte den Einsatz multipler Satzzeichen, danke.


 
Natürlich entspricht das nicht 1:! dem Euro, aber darum kümmern sich ja die Firmen nicht, die veranschlagen ihren Startpreis auch nach der Kaufkraft und dem Durchschnittseinkommen.


----------



## Arikus (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

jaja die Nachfrage .. und nachher ist es so, dass der Prozessor teurer wird, weil er gut ist, aber nicht genügen vorhanden sind.
Siehe 5870, 2 Monate nach Release war der Preis höher, da das Angebot nicht die Nachfrage decken konnte.


----------



## Dukex2 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



> Sie ist verkehrt. Denn Dollar-Preise entsprechen selbst mit MwSt nicht 1:1 den Euro-Preisen.


Das ist mir bewusst, doch die Dollar/Euro Umrechnung bei Hardware hat noch nie gepasst. Was rausreichend bekannt sein sollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Arikus schrieb:


> jaja die Nachfrage .. und nachher ist es so, dass der Prozessor teurer wird, weil er gut ist, aber nicht genügen vorhanden sind.
> Siehe 5870, 2 Monate nach Release war der Preis höher, da das Angebot nicht die Nachfrage decken konnte.


 
Ja, weil die Nachfrage eben auch hoch war, das ist halt Marktwirtschaft, außerdem hatte Nvidia auch nichts dagegen zu setzen, es gab kein gleichwertiges Konkurrenzprodukt.
Das ist beim Bulldozer aber eben anders, der i5/i7 sind am Markt, ist Bulldozer also kaum verfügbar und ist die Nachfrage trotzdem nicht da, weil es eben gleichwertige Produkte gibt, wird auch der Preis nicht steigen.


----------



## F-4 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Auch wenn 1zu1 nicht immer zu trifft , kann man im Groben Sicher sagen das es so eher Stimmt als wenn ich Dollar gegen Euro Kurz gegenrechne !
Bei so ziemlich jeder Unterhaltungselektronik hat das im groben immer sehr gut gepasst , wo der Preis sich dann einpendelt ist eine andere Sache ...
Und ja wie schon gesagt wurde wenn man so etwas vergleicht dann immer Lounch Preise , denn Bulldozer Lounch Preis kann man kaum mit dem eingependelten Preis des 2600k vergleichen !

mfg F-4

PS:Es hat sich auch gezeigt das er EU Markt bereit ist einen 1zu1 Dollar Preis zu zahlen und weil das so ist machen die Hersteller es auch !
Erinnert sich keiner mehr an die 869 Steine fuer die PS2 ? in Amerika wurde der Preis zu Japan angepasst weil Umfragen da ergeben haben das der Amerikaner nicht bereit ist den Preis zu zahlen , in Europa haben sie es durchgezogen weil jeder Honk die PS2 so oder so gehollt haette


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Schaut euch den Listenpreis eines i7-2600K an, dann den Dollar-Preis im Handel und dann was er hierzulande in Euro kostet ... und das wird auch für den Bulldozer gelten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schaut euch den Listenpreis eines i7-2600K an, dann den Dollar-Preis im Handel und dann was er hierzulande in Euro kostet ... und das wird auch für den Bulldozer gelten.


 
Mir ging es darum, was er bei Release gekostet hat, nicht wie die aktuelle Situation ist, denn die ist bedingt durch die Marktwirtschaft, ein Startpreis hat aber nichts mit Marktwirtschaft zu tun.


----------



## F-4 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

und noch einmal ! diese 1zu1 Regel gilt fuer die Startpreise , das sich der Markt dann anpasst ist ja klar !
Sicher wird der Bulldozer in wenigen Wochen dann, von was weiss ich 300 Eu schnell auch auf die 2600K Preise fallen ...
Nach allem scheint es aber so zu sein das Bulldozer auch spaeter bei uns wenige Eu unter dem 2600k liegen wird , aber wir werden es ja sehen ...
mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

jop, so ist es oder muss ich erwähnen, was der 1090T beim Start gekostet hat und was er eben jetzt kostet?
Das ist Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2011)

299Euro hat der gekostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> 299Euro hat der gekostet.


 
Schnell mal bei Geizhals nachgeguckt. 
Jop, eben, aber die 299€ war er ja nie wert und das hat der Markt auch schnell geregelt und heute ist er eben da angekommen, was er wirklich an Wert hat, das ist ein großer Unterschied, aber AMD hat eben mit 300 Dollar angefangen, bzw. hat das als Preisempfehlung herausgegeben.


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der Wert eines Produktes ändert sich auch mit der Zeit 

Konkurrenzprodukte betreten den Markt, der Produktzyklus nähert sich dem Ende etc. etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Der Wert eines Produktes ändert sich auch mit der Zeit
> 
> Konkurrenzprodukte betreten den Markt, der Produktzyklus nähert sich dem Ende etc. etc.


 
Klar, eben jetzt ist der 1090T nur noch das wert, was er eben jetzt wert ist, auch wenn es trotzdem keine schlechte CPU ist.
Damals kam der raus um gegen die i7 anzukommen, und damals waren die i7 teuer, der 1090T mit seinen 299€ aber noch teurer, das hat sich schnell geändert und dann gab es ihn für 220€.


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Bulldozer what the fu............


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Öhm.. das kriege ich mit Photoshop aber auch hin.


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:
			
		

> Bulldozer what the fu............



Nice, gut gefälscht !
16 Kerner xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Nun ja, vielleicht hat er einen Interlagos, also zwei zusammengeklebte Bulldozer, dann kommt das mit den 16 Threads schon hin.


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und selbst wenn es das Bild eines realen BD ist, dann ist es eben das Bild eines G34 BD, der nicht im Desktop-Markt erscheint. sieht schon sehr lustig aus, aber ein Sockel 1567 Westmere EX mit 10 Cores und SMT bringt halt schon 20 Cores in den Task-Manager 

Wie gesagt, wenn du den mit einem 2600k Vergleichst, dann hinkt der Vergleich. Genau wie ein Vergleich zwischen 4 Modul-BD und SB-E 2011 Hexa-Core für den Desktop hinkt, weil AMD diesen Nischenmarkt einfach ausspart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Klar, ein 8 Moduler klatscht einen i7 2600 bei Multi Core gegen die Wand, das ist logisch.


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das ist dir klar, das ist mir klar, und aber ist das auch allen klar?


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schaut euch den Listenpreis eines i7-2600K an, dann den Dollar-Preis im Handel und dann was er hierzulande in Euro kostet ... und das wird auch für den Bulldozer gelten.



Der "Recommended Channel Price" (Klick mich) des I7-2600K liegt bei 317$, aktuell muss man also in Dollar sogar noch mehr auf den Tisch legen. 

Damit sind wir wieder bei heute Nachmittag angekommen:



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der i7-2600K wird in dem ersten Shop für 344$  (249€) und in dem zweiten Shop für 323$ (233€) angeboten.
> 
> Der FX-8150 ist in beiden Fällen für 267$ (*193€*) gelistet!




Damit alle glücklich sind, einigen wir uns einfach auf folgenden Ablauf: Der FX 8150 kostet am Tag der Veröffentlichung 300€, es werden rund um den Globus Testberichte ins Netz gestellt, die ihn im Mittel zwischen dem i5-2500K und i7-2600K einordnen, wobei die Leistung eher zu der des i7-2600K tendiert und am darauffolgenden Tag fällt der Preis auf 210€. 

Das sind doch schöne Aussichten .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist dir klar, das ist mir klar, und aber ist das auch allen klar?


 
Keine Ahnung, ein Interlagos mit 4,GHz ist aber sicher nicht schlecht.
Was kostet ein Sockel G34? Brett?


----------



## xTc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das billigste bekommst du ab knapp 200.-
G34 Mainboards im Preisvergleich


----------



## Rudiratlos (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

sag mal was hast du immer mit deinem 2600er???
keiner hat dein Baby mit der falschen CPU verglichen, nicht hier !!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Das billigste bekommst du ab knapp 200.-
> G34 Mainboards im Preisvergleich


 
Hab ich gesehen, aber ich will ja Quad Sockel.


----------



## xTc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Dann werden schon mindestens 660,- Euro fällig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Dann werden schon mindestens 660,- Euro fällig.


 
Jop, muss halt sein, wie groß sind eigentlich die Bretter? µATX? 

Nun ja, warten wir mal auf AMD, wann sie denn Bulldozer rausbringen und war der wirklich leistet.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. September 2011)

ich habe auch 24 threads  umd mit 2 e5620 hat man auch 16 der screen sagt NICHTS


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Das billigste bekommst du ab knapp 200.-
> G34 Mainboards im Preisvergleich


 
Die haben aber kein PCI-E oder maximal einen Slot. Das ist Müll.

Ich hab mich auch mal nach Single-Sockel G34 Boards umgeschaut, und hab keins gefunden mit 2x16 Lanes, oder noch besser 4x16x mechanischen Sockel, die man für 3-4 GPUs nutzen kann. Das bieten erst die Dual-Sockel-Boards, und da ist man dann so round about 500€ glaub ich waren es los. Da ist dann aber auch echt ne nette Ausstattung dabei, was SAS/SATA angeht und eben 2x8 DIMM-Slots und eben dann noch 2 Sockel.

Sind dann aber E-ATX Boards oder noch größer, der Name für den Serverstandard fällt mit grad nicht ein irgendwas mit SEE oder so. 

Das da nur 3.1 Sound verbaut ist und solche Sachen vergessen wir mal schnell. Glaub auch was USB angeht, sind die teils recht sparsam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Jop, für USB 3 hat das Geld nicht gereicht und meist hast du nur 2x USB am Slot, was auch sinnfrei ist (da kann man aber immerhin noch einen Hub dranhängen).


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, oder halt die Internen Anschlüsse verwenden, die sind glaub recht zahlreich. Sie sind nur halt nicht nach außen geführt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Interlagos mit 4,x GHz? Vergiss es, die werden wie die aktuellen 6100er wohl bei maximal 2,5 GHz bleiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Interlagos mit 4,x GHz? Vergiss es, die werden wie die aktuellen 6100er wohl bei maximal 2,5 GHz bleiben.


 
Wie ist denn das Übertaktungspotenzial?
Wenn man Sandy E um 200% übertakten kann, sollte das doch mit Interlagos auch möglich sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Mal ganz ohne Vourteile:

AMD meinte ja mal das Bulldozer 2 und Trinity 2012 komme - afaik.

Was meint ihr dazu? Ist das überhaupt realistisch?
Ich denke ja eher nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> Sorry, dafür musste ich unterschreiben, das ich es nicht darf, *ich darf hier aber "vermutungen" posten !*


 
Ich hätte noch gerne eine "Vermutung", wo sich dein Zambezi im Cinebench 11.5 einordnet.


----------



## Skysnake (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mal ganz ohne Vourteile:
> 
> AMD meinte ja mal das Bulldozer 2 und Trinity 2012 komme - afaik.
> 
> ...


 
Trinity wird wohl sehr sicher zum geplanten Zeitpunkt kommen, das sitzen die OEMs im Nacken, UND man hat ja schon vor Wochen/Monaten auf dem Fusion Developer Summit einen laufenden Laptop gezeigt. Das sollte schon machbar sein.

Mit BD2 ist das halt so ne Sache. Ich denke, dass die Probleme wohl deutlich kleiner sein werden als bei BD, zumal man ja weiterhin auf 32nm setzt.

Was halt ne große Unbekannte ist, ist die Sache mit dem PCI-E Controller in der CPU, und ob das nun kommt oder nicht, und ob man PCI-E auch zur Anbindung nach außen nutzt anstelle von/in Verbindung mit HT, ist halt alles zemlich unklar. gibt ja sogar Gerüchte. BD 2 würde ohne PCI-E Controller in der CPU kommen und weiterhin 4 Modulen, aber dafür eben doch nochmal auf AM3+. 

Genaues weiß man da halt nicht. Ich denke aber, dass die Module an sich im Griff sein sollten. Trinity setzt ja auch auf die verbesserten BD Module, und die APU lief ja schon. PCI-E Controller sollten Sie auch bauen können, auch wenn es 3.0 ist, bei den GPUs müssen Sie das ja auch. Das traue ich denen schon zu, zumal noch einiges an Zeit hin ist, und nicht so "knapp" wie bei Intel mit den finalen Spezifikationen von 3.0 ist/war.

@Quanti:
Mit dem OC-Verhalten wirds wohl verdammt bescheiden aussehen. Es gibt halt nur Server-Boards mit Sockel G34, und die bieten eben keine OC-Funktionalität. Daher ist der OC-Spielraum halt wohl sehr sicher bei 0 anzusiedeln. 

Ansonsten sollten die wohl schon 500 MHz noch drauf satteln können, im Vergleich zum Top Modell, also 3-3,5 GHz sollten drin sein spekuliere ich jetzt mal.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Sollte Trinity nicht mit Bulldozer 2 Kernen kommen? Oder irre ich da?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Zwei Module, also vier Kerne.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollten die wohl schon 500 MHz noch drauf satteln können, im Vergleich zum Top Modell, also 3-3,5 GHz sollten drin sein spekuliere ich jetzt mal.


Wie soll das bei einer TDP von 140W gehen [Magny Cours], wenn Zambezi bei dem Takt mit nur vier statt acht Modulen schon auf 95 bis 125W kommt? Das ist völlig abwegig und ich bezweifle stark, dass AMD die TDP erhöht, weil das dem Kompatibilitätsgedanken widerspricht.


----------



## Skysnake (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, die Desktop Version geht ja auch bis 4,2 GHz, und da ist dann die Frage, wie weit die TDP ausgereizt wird.

Die Server BDs haben mit 125er TDP sicher ihre 2,5 GHz. Mit <=200 ist da sicherlich auch 3 GHz drin. Über die Leistungsaufnahme und den Kühlungsaufwand müssen wir da natürlich nicht mehr reden, ohne WaKü geht da sicherlich nicht viel. Also selbst die 500 MHz werden da schwer.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@Marc: Ich hab nicht von der Anzahl gesprochen sondern vom Bulli der zweiten Generation.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch gerne eine "Vermutung", wo sich dein Zambezi im Cinebench 11.5 einordnet.



Natürlich 8,99Punkte ... weil eine gtx460 peitscht er ja auch auf 105fps


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, die Desktop Version geht ja auch bis 4,2 GHz, und da ist dann die Frage, wie weit die TDP ausgereizt wird.


Die 4,2 GHz liegen nicht auf allen Kernen an und nur, wenn es die 125W TDP zulassen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Server BDs haben mit 125er TDP sicher ihre 2,5 GHz. Mit <=200 ist da sicherlich auch 3 GHz drin. Über die Leistungsaufnahme und den Kühlungsaufwand müssen wir da natürlich nicht mehr reden, ohne WaKü geht da sicherlich nicht viel. Also selbst die 500 MHz werden da schwer.


Die aktuellen Opterons haben 85W, 115W oder 140W, eine 125er Einstufung gibt's nicht. Gestern redest du noch von 3,0 bis 3,5 GHz und heute stimmst du meinen 2,5 GHz zu ... entscheide dich mal


----------



## Skysnake (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich hab dir nicht zugestimmt, ich meinte, die TDP des Topmodells @stock . 

Dann sind es 140 statt 125. Die 2,5 sind doch aber ohne Turbo, wenn ich mich nicht falsch erinnere. Damit sollten 500 MHz eigentlich schon drin sein denke ich. Also unter halbwegs alltagstauglichen Settings. Wobei ne WaKü dann sicherlich pflicht ist, oder halt son Monster-Luftkühler.

Falls die 2,5GHz die ich im Kopf habe bereits mit Turbo gerechnet sind, dann kannste die Aussage von mir natürlich in die Tonne treten, und durch ein 500 MHz über stock clock des Topmodells abändern. 500 MHz sollte man aber auf jede CPU eigentlich drauf bekommen heut zu Tage. Das wäre ja grad mal ein OC von ~20%. 

Nur von solchen Ideen, wie die niedrigst getakteten Modelle mit Vollausbau dann von ~2 GHz auf 3,5-4GHz zu Prügeln halte ich nichts. Die sind nicht ohne Grund nur so niedrig getaktet, und das ist dann auch ein OC von >50% das macht wahrscheinlich nicht jede CPU mit. je näher man den 4GHz kommt, um so schneller steigt auch die Leistungsaufnahme. Wie kritisch BD da ist, wird sich zeigen müssen. Ich geh aber nicht davon aus, dass sich am Prinzip etwas ändert. 

Ganz CPU auf Turbo niveau ziehen geht noch, alles darüber hinaus wird sehr übel.


----------



## F-4 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ein TDP von 125 heisst ja auch nicht das es unter normaler Vollast immer nahe 125 ist !
Das kann gut sein das die CPU mit einem TDP von knapp um 100 im Wirklichen daher kommt und dann ist vielleicht auch ein gutes Turbo Potential drin wenn mehr Module laufen ohne die TDP 125 zu knacken ...
Das der TDP nicht immer am Max anliegt hat man bei denn Phenom II gesehen , sicher das C3 Stepping hat auch geholfen , aber trotzdem ist es dann vom 955 zum 980 ein weiter weg an der Taktschraube ohne das der TDP angehoben wurde ... das ging sicher nur weil der 955 die 125 TDP schon von Anfang an nie voll ausgereizt hat im C3 Stepping ...
Nur durch Selektion glaube ich kaum das man da so stark drehen kann .

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Übertaktungspotenzial?



0% - schlicht weil es kein Mobo gibt mit dem man einen Interlagos übertakten kann. Es ist auch nichts bekannt das irgend ein Hersteller ein derartigs Board in Planung hat.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hab dir nicht zugestimmt, ich meinte, die TDP des Topmodells @stock .
> 
> Dann sind es 140 statt 125. Die 2,5 sind doch aber ohne Turbo, wenn ich mich nicht falsch erinnere.


 
Das Topmodell hat 2,3GHz ohne Turbo - klick 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Dann mach ein 2,8-3,3 GHz draus bei meiner Aussage 

Mehr als 3,3 wird man aus den Dingern wohl nicht gequetscht bekommen unter halbwegs alltagstauglichen Settings. Auch die Kühlung wird da sicherlich schon recht anspruchsvoll.


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mehr als 3,3 wird man aus den Dingern wohl nicht gequetscht bekommen unter halbwegs alltagstauglichen Settings.



Wie willst du aus denen überhaupt was rausquetschen wenn es keine entsprechenden Mobos zum übertakten gibt?

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Theoretische Betrachtungsweise? Auch bekannt unter dem Begriff "Gedankenspiel/-experiment"?

Es ging ja um: Was wäre wenn.


----------



## Felixxz2 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



F-4 schrieb:


> Das der TDP nicht immer am Max anliegt hat man bei denn Phenom II gesehen , sicher das C3 Stepping hat auch geholfen , aber trotzdem ist es dann vom 955 zum 980 ein weiter weg an der Taktschraube ohne das der TDP angehoben wurde ... das ging sicher nur weil der 955 die 125 TDP schon von Anfang an nie voll ausgereizt hat im C3 Stepping ...
> Nur durch Selektion glaube ich kaum das man da so stark drehen kann .


 
Die TDP gibt den Maximalverbrauch unter schlechten Bedingungen (schlechter Kühler) an. Da bleibt man natürlich normalerweise schon drunter, außerdem ist halt oft mit einberechnet, dass auch die schlechten CPUs noch laufen sollen. Die Steigerung von 955 zu 980 ist aber reine Selektion. Die haben beide die selbe Spannung (1,4V bzw, 1,392V in CPU-Z) nur der Takt ist halt 500MHz höher beim 980. Das wurde einfach durch Selektion bzw. otimierte Fertigung erreicht.


----------



## Rudiratlos (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

mein 955BE C3 macht 4Ghz @ 1,4V, und der ist von Dezember!


----------



## F-4 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Die TDP gibt den Maximalverbrauch unter schlechten Bedingungen (schlechter Kühler) an. Da bleibt man natürlich normalerweise schon drunter, außerdem ist halt oft mit einberechnet, dass auch die schlechten CPUs noch laufen sollen. Die Steigerung von 955 zu 980 ist aber reine Selektion. Die haben beide die selbe Spannung (1,4V bzw, 1,392V in CPU-Z) nur der Takt ist halt 500MHz höher beim 980. Das wurde einfach durch Selektion bzw. otimierte Fertigung erreicht.


 
Ok kannst Recht haben das es nur durch Selektion geht , aber der TDP hat mit dem eigentlichen Verbrauch soviel zu Tun wie ne Kuh mit Weltraum Fahrt , das ist ja die Energie die Verloren geht und darum die Bauteile aufheizt ... 
Naja so oder so denke ich das da schon ziemliche Reserven da sind , schliesslich ist BD ein 32 nm Chip also Trotz mehr Kerne sollte da bei 125 TDP schon etwas mehr gehen , wobei das dann die Frage ist wie gut hat Global Founderies die 32 nm im Griff 

mfg F4


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



XE85 schrieb:


> 0% - schlicht weil es kein Mobo gibt mit dem man einen Interlagos übertakten kann. Es ist auch nichts bekannt das irgend ein Hersteller ein derartigs Board in Planung hat.


 
Das liegt jetzt am Chipsatz und Bios aber wer sagt denn, dass das so bleiben wird?
Die Xeon kann man ja auch beim Sockel 2011 übertakten und das ist eben ein Sockel für Server und Desktop, nicht nur Intel fährt diesen Weg.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der Interlagos ist eine reine Server-Nummer. Davon ab bleibt fraglich ob du auf non-consumer Boards mit Patsburg überhaupt übertakten kannst ... vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ganz sicher nicht. Das wäre total plem plem


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das müsste man mal testen, würde mich zumindest mal interessieren, was das so bringt und was davon übrig bleibt, die Ausstattung ist ja auch meist recht mies.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das G43-Dual-Socket-Board hier hat überhaupt keine OC-Funktionen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

13.10 !!!!!


wo ist da der Fake ?


----------



## Skysnake (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wo soll da einer sein....


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> 13.10 !!!!!
> 
> 
> wo ist da der Fake ?


 

Bitte, lies wenigsten dass was du da veröffentlichst.
Es ist nur ein Gerücht dass er am 13. Oktober kommen soll. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

*@ Rudiratlos*

Sicher, dass du nicht doch der HWK aus dem Luxx bist?


----------



## xTc (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich frage mich echt, warum AMD den Systemen die sie vorstellen nicht mal ein "richtiges" Bios zur Verfügung stellen.
Ich mein wenn das stimmt, sollte der Prozessor ja danach schneller laufen. Warum zeigt man das nicht?

Warum versteckt man sich hier und zeigt nicht das volle Potenzial. Wenn der Bulldozer mit dem Update wirklich so gut läuft gibt es keinen Grund sich so zu verstecken.


Edit:



> AMD still says that it expects the FX series to become the fastest retail processor.



Die Aussage sei mal so dahingestellt. Ist halt auch eine Definitionssache.


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Weil dann bis zum Launch keiner mehr die alten Prozzis kauft. Deswegen auch kein genaues Datum wann er kommt. Das wurde mal im AMD-Blog erklärt, bzw. angedeutet ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Rudiratlos*
> 
> Sicher, dass du nicht doch der HWK aus dem Luxx bist?


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt jetzt am Chipsatz und Bios aber wer sagt denn, dass das so bleiben wird?



hast du irgend eine Quelle die darauf hindeuted das es ein entsprechendes Mobo geben wird? 



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> 13.10 !!!!!
> 
> 
> wo ist da der Fake ?



Wo steht da jetzt (in der original Quelle) etwas vom 13.10? Da steht ledilgich 4-5 Wochen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Was aber interessant ist, ist das diese Testsystem im ersten Bild mit Wakü ausgerüstet ist und nicht mehr mit einem alten Boxed Kühler von den Phenoms.

Auch wenn auf der Kühlung ein Corsair Aufkleber prangt, vll doch ein Hiweis auf eine Boxed Wakü?

mfg


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Auf der Seite steht schon 13. October



> *As it stands today AMD hopes to launch in 4-5 weeks*. The latest rumors have been that AMD aims for October 13th and this may very well be correct.



Allerdings sollte man das als Gerücht ansehen, da weder bestätigt noch dementiert wurde. Und eventuell hat die Seite das aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Aja, tatsächlich, ganz klein nach dem Fett grdruckend. Aber wie du je schreibst der 13. ist ein Gerücht - nur die 4-5 Wochen sind offebar eine Aussage von AMD.

mfg


----------



## xTc (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



XE85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn auf der Kühlung ein Corsair Aufkleber prangt, vll doch ein Hiweis auf eine Boxed Wakü?


 
Halte ich doch etwas unwarscheinlich. Der Speicher, das Gehäuse und das Netzteil (warscheinlich) sind auch von Corsair. Das dann auch eine Corsair-Wasserkühlung verbaut ist, halte ich für keinen Zufall.


----------



## Arikus (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ist doch super Werbung. Der Laie geht davon aus, dass eine Corsair WaKü ideal für den Prozessor ist.


----------



## DarkMo (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

also wenn ich als laia sehe, das ich ne wakü brauch, damit das ding überhaupt läuft... lass ich ganz schnell die pfoten davon


----------



## STSLeon (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich fänd es geil, wenn bei den FX Modellen eine Corsair "Wasserkühlung" dabei wäre. Wenn der in 4-5 Wochen kommt, sollte das NDA mal fallen, damit sich alle drauf freuen können. Oder eine Bestellung bei Intel tätigen.


----------



## Arikus (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also wenn ich als laia sehe, das ich ne wakü brauch, damit das ding überhaupt läuft... lass ich ganz schnell die pfoten davon


 
Da wären wir wieder beim Wortlaut, ich schrieb, dass eine WaKü *ideal *sei, nicht dass man sie unbedingt braucht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Soll Bulldozer jetzt wirklich schon in wenigen Wochen erscheinen? 
Na da bin ich mal auf die Leistung gespannt. 
Obwohl ich mich schon jetzt so fühle, als hätte ich "versagt". Hatte seit der ersten Ankündigung auf diesen gewartet und nun habe ich doch zu Intel gegriffen. 

Was vorallem auf die miese Informationspolitik seitens AMD zurückzuführen ist. Als dann auch noch etwas von "Reverse HT" verlautbart wurde (was viele als schlechten Scherz/ineffizientes Design ansehen), war der Bulldozer für mich eigentlich schon gegessen. 

IPC ist mir außerdem auch nicht ganz kosher.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Dass die IPC Leistung mit akuellen CPU der selben Leistungsklasse nicht mithalten war schon von Anfang an klar.
Der Bulldozer ist auf hohen Takt ausgelegt, da muss man irgendwo Abstriche machen. Ist ja bei der Sandy Bridge nicht anders, bei mehreren Tasks geht die Performance in den Keller.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dass die IPC Leistung mit akuellen CPU der selben Leistungsklasse nicht mithalten war schon von Anfang an klar.
> Der Bulldozer ist auf hohen Takt ausgelegt, da muss man irgendwo Abstriche machen. Ist ja bei der Sandy Bridge nicht anders, bei mehreren Tasks geht die Performance in den Keller.



Wäre ja auch ok, würde AMD das nur auch zugeben. 
Stattdessen herrscht da das ständig selbe Mantra vor "AMD Bulldozer hat einen deutlich gesteigerten IPC. AMD Bulldozer hat einen deutlich gesteigerten IPC, AMD Bulldozer hat ... .) 

Im Grunde kommt mir die Sache fast schon wie ein Revival der Netburst Architektur vor. Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass die 256 bittige FPU da noch so viel rausholen kann an Leistung. Zumal, sollten nicht auch Verlustleistung und Rechenpräzision deutlich darunter leiden, dass die Grund-IPC eher nachlässt und dann nur noch, durch die FPU gestützt, eben etwas höher ausfällt (schwer zu erklären, ich hoffe man versteht worauf ich hinaus will)?


----------



## Skysnake (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

die Genauigkeit der Berechnungen ist durch den IEEE Standard festgelegt, da gibt es kein genauer.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch ok, würde AMD das nur auch zugeben.
> Stattdessen herrscht da das ständig selbe Mantra vor "AMD Bulldozer hat einen deutlich gesteigerten IPC. AMD Bulldozer hat einen deutlich gesteigerten IPC, AMD Bulldozer hat ... .)


 
Das Problem daran wäre, dass die CPU dann negativ in den köpfen bleibt wenn AMD sagt die Leistung ist nicht so wie erwartet.
Jeder Hersteller versucht sein Produkt ins rechte Licht zu rücken und die schwächen werden verharmlost oder unter den Teppich gekehrt.

Meinst Intel geht damit hausieren dass die Sandy Bridge Prozzis bei vielen Programmen die Parallel ausgeführt werden einknicken? Jedes Produkt hat schwächen, nur beim Bulldozer lag/liegt die Erwartungshaltung teils übertrieben hoch, da ist aber auch AMD nicht ganz Unschuldig. Schließlich hat AMD mal verlauten lassen der Bulldozer wäre bei Multithread Anwendungen bis zu 50% schneller als der I7.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> die Genauigkeit der Berechnungen ist durch den IEEE Standard festgelegt, da gibt es kein genauer.



Das nicht. 
Es geht wohl aber ungenau. Wäre nicht die erste CPU mit Rechenfehler.


----------



## Felixxz2 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> die Sandy Bridge Prozzis bei vielen Programmen die Parallel ausgeführt werden einknicken? .



Quelle?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das nicht.
> Es geht wohl aber ungenau. Wäre nicht die erste CPU mit Rechenfehler.



....die dann außerhalb der IEEE Spezifikationen arbeitet. Der 486 hatte ja keinen Architekturmangel sondern es war einfach ein Bug.


----------



## F-4 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



> bis zu 50% schneller als der I7.


Als welcher I7 ? da gibt es ja ne ganze menge und bei vielen wird das ja auch sogar stimmen 

Das mit den hohen Erwartungen wird aber schon mehr stimmen , wie war das denn bei denn HD 69xx Karten !?
Da war das gerotze aber Gross, heute regt sich kein Schwein mehr auf die Preise gerade der 6950 sind so gut un dfuer die meisten ist das die nahezu Perfekte Karte zwischen Leistung und Verbrauch ...

Auch wenn die IPC nicht soo Super ausfallen wird und das meiste auf Takt und Modulauslastung erkauft wird , finde ich das nicht einmal das schlimmste bei einer Desktop CPU ...
Bei mir jedenfalls Tuckert selbst der PII X2 die meiste Zeit im Idle herum und das bisschen wo ich wirklich Leistung brauche faehllt es nicht mehr so ins Gewicht 

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ist AMDs Zambezi-Bulldozer 50 Prozent schneller als der Core i7-950?


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Meint ihr das sich AMD mit den BD dieselben schnitzer leistet wie mir der Phenom1 serie? Meine zweite frage wäre würdet ihr einen BD der ersten generation nehmen oder doch auf die 2te/3te warten? Vielleicht ist meine 3te Frage leich OT, aber ist es richtig das die Phenom x6 Prozessoren nicht mehr speichertakt wie 1333MHz verkraften können? Wie schaut es bei den BD aus sind diese dann auch so niedrig?


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@stock kann BD 1866 ab 

Was drauf steht, sagt aber nicht viel aus. Die CPUs können heute alle deutlich mehr, als drauf steht.


----------



## xTc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ist AMDs Zambezi-Bulldozer 50 Prozent schneller als der Core i7-950?


 
Heute sieht die Situation ja leider etwas anders aus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



			
				ZaNoPain ™;3451752 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist meine 3te Frage leich OT, aber ist es richtig das die Phenom x6 Prozessoren nicht mehr speichertakt wie 1333MHz verkraften können? Wie schaut es bei den BD aus sind diese dann auch so niedrig?


 
Alle aktuellen CPUs können nicht mehr als 1333MHz, Core i7 9xx können nur 1066MHz offiziell, das hat aber nicht so viel zu sagen.
Bulldozer wird 1866MHz unterstützen, die Frage ist dann, welchen Nutzen zieht er daraus?
Bei Llano kann nur die Grafikeinheit einen Nutzen aus schnellerem RAM ziehen, was mit Bulldozer ist, muss sich zeigen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Alle aktuellen (flotteren) CPUs können mehr als DDR3-1333, nur nicht offiziell [Ausnahmen sind u.a. die A8 und einige mobile SNB].


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Alle aktuellen (flotteren) CPUs können mehr als DDR3-1333, nur nicht offiziell [Ausnahmen sind u.a. die A8 und einige mobile SNB].


 
Es geht aber um offiziell, denn nur bis 1333 wird eben garantiert, dass es läuft, alles darüber ist ein "kann" aber kein "muss".


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Du hast geschrieben "können" und das ist das falsche Wort - daher dachte ich, du weißt es evtl nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben "können" und das ist das falsche Wort - daher dachte ich, du weißt es evtl nicht.


 
Mit "können" war eben "kann" gemeint in der Hinsicht, dass es geht, es aber eben vom Hersteller keine Garantie gibt, dass es auch läuft, denn der garantiert eben nur 1066 oder 1333, je nach Sockel.

Du weißt es doch am Besten, Marc, wie sieht es denn bei Vollbestückung aus, was für Frequenzen sind dann noch möglich?
Hast du das mal getestet?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

SNB lief auch mit 4x 2 GiByte mit DDR3-1333 und höher.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Würde mich auch sehr stark interessieren. Als mein Kollege mich aufmerksam machte das er für seinen neuen Phenom 1333MHz Speicher gekauft hat und sagte: dass das das Maximum wäre hab ich gelacht.... weil ich mir gleich schnelleren Speicher geholt habe und noch nie Probleme damit hatte bei keinem System, welches ich zusammen gebaut habe...


----------



## Ralle@ (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

In der Regel geht sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Intel 1600 mit Vollbestückung, nur zum Teil mit mehr Volt und feineren Einstellungen bei CL Werten.
Alles was drüber ist, ist Zickig und erfordert viel Feintuning.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Kommt immer drauf an, 2000er RAM wird sicher nicht in Vollbestückung gehen, 1600er schon, wenn man gute RAMs hat, alles andere ist Glückssache.


----------



## Felixxz2 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Aber wer braucht denn auch, als Gamer und Privatanwender, eine Vollbestückung? 2x4GB sind doch völlig ausreichend und meistens eh nur Spielerei, da 2x2GB auch reichen. Aber natürlich bringt 2000er RAM genauso wenig, IMO fährt man wohl am besten mit 1333 und in Zukunft wird sich das wohl auch nicht ändern, da Intel und AMD einfach mehr Channels machen und den Takt nicht erhöhen (BD ist ne Ausnahme, bringen wirds aber wohl auch nix).


----------



## Cleriker (21. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt immer drauf an, 2000er RAM wird sicher nicht in Vollbestückung gehen, 1600er schon, wenn man gute RAMs hat, alles andere ist Glückssache.



Also bei meinem Crosshair IV und jetzt V liefen bei mir 4x 2GB G-Skill Trident mit 2000 MHz bei Cl9 und 1,6 V stabil.

Bevor gleich einer fragt, diese dürften das sein:
www.heise.de/preisvergleich/486985


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Aber wer braucht denn auch, als Gamer und Privatanwender, eine Vollbestückung? 2x4GB sind doch völlig ausreichend und meistens eh nur Spielerei, da 2x2GB auch reichen.


 
Viele, die schon ein 2x2GB Kit haben, hatten jetzt bei den günstigen Preisen noch mal ein 2x2 Kit nachgelegt, ist günstiger als das alte Kit verkaufen und ein neues zu holen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ist bei mir ähnlich gelaufen: ich hatte 2*4GB und habe mal zum Testen 2*2GB nach gekauft - jetzt sind 12GB drin....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hab bei mir auch 4×4GB drinnen und brauche sie nicht! 
Billig waren sie und was man hat das hat man


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ist aber weggeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Anja, das ist ansichtssache. Ich komm öfters auf knapp 6-7 GB, die im RAM liegen könnten. 

Klar 8GB würden auch reichen, aber etwas Luft schadet nicht und die nächste Option sind halt erst 16 GB nach den 8. Man kann sich auch mal je ramdisk überlegen bei 16 gb.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Anja, das ist ansichtssache. Ich komm öfters auf knapp 6-7 GB, die im RAM liegen könnten.



Ich frag mich echt, wie ihr das macht? 
Ich hab 8GB drin und wenn ich mal 4 voll kriege, ist das schon sehr viel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Skysnake ist Student, der hat Zeit zum Füllen *duck und weg*


----------



## Rudiratlos (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

mir haben die 8+4 GB nichts gebracht ! selbst 4GB reichen locker!

wer ist "Anja" ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Skysnake ist Student, der hat Zeit zum Füllen *duck und weg*


 
Ich bin verheiratet, ich habe auch viel Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Du bist auch der schlimmste Spammer ever  Bald hast du Stefan Payne im 3D eingeholt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich weiß, echt schlimm. 
Mal gucken, was ihr euch als neuen Benutzertitel ab 50k ausgedacht habt.


----------



## Cleriker (21. September 2011)

Na was wohl "Spambot".


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Du wirst für 10 Tage bannt und musst wieder bei null Posts anfangen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

sag mal Marc, was willst du immer mit "Hardwarekenner" von mir, ich bin keiner !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

War halt auffällig, dass Posts mit ähnlichem Inhalt und Stil zu ähnlichen Zeiten im HWL und hier gepostet wurden.


----------



## Rudiratlos (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

im wo ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das müsste das Luxx sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Im Forum von Hardware de Luxx.


----------



## xTc (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

*Hust* HWL | AMD Bulldozer kommt am 13.Oktober *hust*


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hmm... schreibst man histerisch nicht mit "y"?


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ja die posts waren schon zu ähnlich, ich hatte auch sofort das Gefühl eines dejavus 

Ach so und Quanti, die 4 GB bekommste locker voll, wenn du paar RAW Bilder zusammenfügst. Was auch immer gut ist, ist mein Browser mit >>20 geöffneten Taps  Das zieht auch schon immer ziemlich am RAM.


----------



## F-4 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Bei 8 Gb wuerde ich einfach mal das Vram unter Windows abstellen , denn das sollte man dann wirklich nicht mehr brauchen und dann geht der Ram Verbrauch gleich mal ne Ecke nach Oben !
Sehe ich jeden Tag an mir und meinem Cousin , er hat Vram ich nicht aber er hat immer noch 1-2 GB Frei wo ich an dem Selben Game bei denn letzten 3-400 mb Rumgurke 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ach so und Quanti, die 4 GB bekommste locker voll, wenn du paar RAW Bilder zusammenfügst. Was auch immer gut ist, ist mein Browser mit >>20 geöffneten Taps  Das zieht auch schon immer ziemlich am RAM.


 
Selbst wenn ich eine virtuelle Maschine am Laufen hab, laste ich 4GB nicht aus.
Was ich aber lustig finde ist, dass wenn ich ein MKV Film abspiele, sind 2GB weg, die werden von dem Player besetzt, keine Ahnung, was der da reinhaut.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Also ich habe bei meiner derzeitigen Machine 8GB DDR2-800 unter der Haube und werde beim nächsten PC (mein Intel i5 Rig, das hoffentlich bald eintrifft) auf 16GB zurückgreifen. Wobei ich eigentlich gerne das Doppelte gehabt habe. 

Die 16GB sind bei mir schnell ausgelastet. Mindestens 8GB können, je nach Monat/Tageszeit/derzeitigem Interesse, schonmal für eine Ramdisk draufgehen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@quantenslipstream : Welchen Player verwendest du.(mkv)


----------



## Rudiratlos (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

einfach mal schauen !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...hneller-sunspider-javascript-benchmark-9.html


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

schauen wir mal .wohin sollen wir denn schauen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

meinen Post !


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, das sagt mir halt mal gar nichts 

Du test das aber ja wenn dann eh mit "deinem" G34 Server BD, was die Werte nicht wirklich Aussagekräftig macht.

Ich vermute mal, dass sind Benchmarks mit Producer-Consumer-Workloads. Das läuft BD halt schon ziemlich rein mit seinen Modulen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



			
				ZaNoPain ™;3452213 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch sehr stark interessieren. Als mein Kollege mich aufmerksam machte das er für seinen neuen Phenom 1333MHz Speicher gekauft hat und sagte: dass das das Maximum wäre hab ich gelacht.... weil ich mir gleich schnelleren Speicher geholt habe und noch nie Probleme damit hatte bei keinem System, welches ich zusammen gebaut habe...



Wie in PCGH Tests schon bewiesen, ist nur ein messbarer Unterschied zwischen 1333ger und 2100ter Ram feststellbar , der aber mit 1-3fps noch in einer Messchwankung liegen kann.
Beim Benchen (besonderst 3D-Mark11) ist der schnellste Ram "unverzichtbar"(+1000 Punkte im Physik Test) 
allerdings Zickt der 2133ger ram bei(zb.) mir rum, ich kann mit dieser Einstellung den Pc nicht in den Energiesparmodus schicken( der Start wird in den Ram gespeichert) wo der Pc beim Aufwachen dann abkackt ... (aber dank SSD braucht man kein schlafen legen des sys.)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, wie ihr das macht?
> Ich hab 8GB drin und wenn ich mal 4 voll kriege, ist das schon sehr viel.



Ich mußte mal ein Bild auf Lebensgrösse vergrössern , hatte mich gewundert warum das beim Ziehen immer Lakt , als ich dann beim Ram nachschaute ... tja --> 4gb waren voll(2,9 ohne win)

@Top

War jetzt 4 Tage weg ( kein PC, nur kurtz Inet vom Kollegen ... Fernseher mit DVBT und Logitec 2.1) ... dachte Bulli ist schon draußen , aber AMD sagt 4-5 Wochen (na Klasse, wenn ich das auf AMD"ig" übersetze sind das wieder 2 monate (das Christkind lässt grüssen) .


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> *Wie in PCGH Tests schon bewiesen, ist nur ein messbarer Unterschied zwischen 1333ger und 2100ter Ram feststellbar* , der aber mit 1-3fps noch in einer Messchwankung liegen kann.
> Beim Benchen (besonderst 3D-Mark11) ist der schnellste Ram "unverzichtbar"(+1000 Punkte im Physik Test)
> allerdings Zickt der 2133ger ram bei(zb.) mir rum, ich kann mit dieser Einstellung den Pc nicht in den Energiesparmodus schicken( der Start wird in den Ram gespeichert) wo der Pc beim Aufwachen dann abkackt ... (aber dank SSD braucht man kein schlafen legen des sys.)



Komisch. Kenne ich genau anders. 
IMHO sind die größten Unterschiede zwischen 1333 und 1600 wahrnehmbar. Bei 1866 ist der Unterschied dann schon nicht mehr wirklich gegeben.


----------



## xTc (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wie das beim Bulldozer ausschaut werden wir noch sehen, aber Llano freut (sowohl CPU aus auch iGPU) sich ganz klar über schnelleren Speicher.


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Logisch da der speicher die grafikkarte befeuert macht er da mehr sinn,ich werd mir glaub ich für gta4 bald mal 8gb cl7 1866 er holen beim nächsten preisdrop.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream : Welchen Player verwendest du.(mkv)


 
VLC Player.
lade ich den Film rein, sind automatisch 1-2GB RAM weg, die vom Player belegt werden.
Keine Ahnung, was er da in den Speicher schreibt.
Selbst bei Filmen, die nur 700MB groß sind, werden 1GB RAM "verbraucht".
Bei größeren Filmen sind es dann 2GB RAM.


----------



## F-4 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> VLC Player.
> lade ich den Film rein, sind automatisch 1-2GB RAM weg, die vom Player belegt werden.
> Keine Ahnung, was er da in den Speicher schreibt.
> Selbst bei Filmen, die nur 700MB groß sind, werden 1GB RAM "verbraucht".
> Bei größeren Filmen sind es dann 2GB RAM.


 
Hmm also da Passt was ganz und gar nicht , ich hatte das auch mal das ein paar Programme Memory Leaks hatten und statt Normal 10 mb zu nehmen haben die sich 500 mb abgezwackt was dazu gefuehrt hat das ich kaum noch was Spielen konnte 
Win gekillt und neu installiert und alles war wieder OK , so gesehen lag es wohl nicht an der Software , auch bei meinem Cousin lief die Selbe Software immer ganz Normal ...
Also darum denke ich da laeuft was schief , denn ich habe VLC noch nie mehr als 100 Mb nehmen sehen 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Keine Ahnung, spiele ich eine AVI ab, ist es ja auch nicht der Fall, aber bei MKV schon, kann sein, dass der Kram über die Grafikkarte beschleunigt wird und deshalb so viel im RAM sein muss, keine Ahnung.


----------



## F-4 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Aus Neugier hab ich das nun auch mal gemacht, also 150 mb 20 min mkv mit VLC aber mehr als knappe 30 mb nimmt sich das nicht bei WinXP ...

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Nimm mal eine 10GB große MKV Datein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das ist 1) offtopic und 2) haben 10G große MKVs einen ... leicht illegalen Touch.


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

 entfernd

B2T

mfg


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Also einen BD der ersten Geration oder wartet ihr doch lieber auf die 2te Generation ab?


----------



## F-4 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



			
				ZaNoPain ™;3465337 schrieb:
			
		

> Also einen BD der ersten Geration oder wartet ihr doch lieber auf die 2te Generation ab?


 
Wer noch einen halbwegs aktuellen Phenom 2 hat kann doch eigentlich locker noch etwas warten , jedenfalls meine Meinung , sicher wer immer das Modernste haben will wird sich nicht abschrecken lassen oder hat schon einen Intel ...

mfg F-4


----------



## paramilitär (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich werd mir den FX-4170 kaufen, sobald es verfügbar ist,

dauert eh alles schon solange an, sollten ja eigentlich dieses Jahr erschienen sein, aber was solls, die paar Monate kann man ja noch abwarten.


gruß


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



paramilitär schrieb:


> Ich werd mir den FX-4170 kaufen, sobald es verfügbar ist,
> 
> dauert eh alles schon solange an, sollten ja eigentlich dieses Jahr erschienen sein, aber was solls, die paar Monate kann man ja noch abwarten.
> 
> ...


 
Von einen x4 965 auf einen FX4170 umsteigen  was erhofst du dir ?


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Vielleicht erhofft er sich ja das, was du AMD nicht zutraust... Dass sie mehr als nur aufschließen können.


----------



## Rudiratlos (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-deutlich-vor-i7-aber-preislich-drunnter.html


----------



## xTc (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Die ominösen Benchmarks mit einer HD 6870/6850.


----------



## paramilitär (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Von einen x4 965 auf einen FX4170 umsteigen  was erhofst du dir ?




der wird definitiv schneller sein wie der 965, also ein klarer Kaufgrund für mich


----------



## crankrider (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



paramilitär schrieb:


> der wird definitiv schneller sein wie der 965



ja das wird er auf jeden Fall 

Grüße

crank


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



paramilitär schrieb:


> der wird definitiv schneller sein wie der 965, also ein klarer Kaufgrund für mich


 
Ach? Hat ihn hier schon jemand zu Hause? Für mich ist das noch keine abgemachte Sache, dass die FX4xx0 mit ihren 2 Modulen sich vor einen X4 965 setzen können.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Die ominösen Benchmarks mit einer HD 6870/6850.



Aber die Folien kommen doch direkt aus dem AMD "Testlabor" (AKA Marketingabteilung), die würden doch niemals bezgl. der Leistung der Konkurrenzplatform lügen 

Genau wegen solchen Aktionen bin ich mitlerweile zu Intel gewechselt. Wenigstens stammen da die meisten Benchmarks von unabhängigen Quellen (Sandy Bridge E wurde da auch von Tom's Hardware auf Herz und Nieren getestet, und nicht von Paul Otellini). 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit FMA4 aus? Gibt es das FMA4 Update für Windows 7 überhaupt schon, oder wurde bei jener Folie von Grundauf gelogen? Bis zu 5600% mehr Leistung klingt für mich sowieso irgendwie völlig verkehrt. AVX und die Verbreiterung auf 256 Bit sollten deutlich mehr ausmachen, als FMA4/XOP. 

@paramilitär

Ist eben die Frage, ob jene IPC mäßig wirklich deutlich gesteigert ist, oder der höhere Durchsatz von der FPU ausgeht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Aktionen bin ich mitlerweile zu Intel gewechselt. Wenigstens stammen da die meisten Benchmarks von unabhängigen Quellen (Sandy Bridge E wurde da auch von Tom's Hardware auf Herz und Nieren getestet, und nicht von Paul Otellini).


 
 Du weißt schon dass Bulldozer noch nicht offiziell erschienen ist und dass diese Folien auch _nicht_ für die jetzige Veröffentlichung bestimmt waren? Die unabhängigen Tests kommen, sobald der Launch stattgefunden hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ach? Hat ihn hier schon jemand zu Hause? Für mich ist das noch keine abgemachte Sache, dass die FX4xx0 mit ihren 2 Modulen sich vor einen X4 965 setzen können.


 
Wenn es stimmt, dass ein Modul schneller ist ein ein Phenom Dual Core, kommt das schon hin, dass der FX 4xxx schneller ist als ein 965. Allerdings sicher keine 50% schneller. Jedoch bei weniger Stromaufnahme schneller ist das ist ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## F-4 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja wenn mein AM3 Board einen BD vertragen kann ok das geht ja noch , aber sonst ich weissja nicht ...
Sicher ist der BD deutlich besser , allein die bessere Fertigung sollte viel bringen aber wie gesagt ob sich das wirklich lohnt !?
bringt einem der Umstieg von einer HD 68xx auf eine HD 69xx nicht deutlich mehr , die meisten Spiele laufen doch schon Perfekt auf einem 955 BE und wenn nicht selbst auf dem miesesten Board sind 400 mhz mehr kein Problem ...

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es kommt immer darauf an, wo die Priorität liegt, wenn es maximale Gaming Leistung ist, dann kümmert es dich auch nicht, ob du eine 125 Watt TDP CPU hast oder nur eine 95 Watt CPU.
Willst du aber etwas sparen, in der Beziehung, ohne jetzt zuviel Geld zu investieren, kannst du eben den Bulldozer nehmen, der ist in 95 Watt TDP und ist dann auf dem Level der alten CPU oder leicht darüber.
Baust du eine 6950 ein, ist das mit dem Strom sparen schon wieder hinfällig.


----------



## MrReal1ty (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich meine vorhin gelesen zu haben, dass der die BD's ab 12Okt. an die Händler raus gehen? Ist das offiziell oder halluziniere ich?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass Bulldozer noch nicht offiziell erschienen ist und dass diese Folien auch _nicht_ für die jetzige Veröffentlichung bestimmt waren? Die unabhängigen Tests kommen, sobald der Launch stattgefunden hat.



1. Die Folien sind ja wohl kaum für den internen Bereich bestimmt. Sie wurden zwar geleaked, wären aber wahrscheinlich auch so zur Veröffentlichung genutzt worden. 

2. Sandy Bridge E ist ebenfalls noch nicht draußen, trotzdem gibt es wenigstens schon Vorabtests (C0 Revision. Finale Revision is C1). Und das von größeren Seiten und offiziell so von Intel geduldet. 

Ich wäre schonmal über sowas bei Bulldozer ganz froh. Stattdessen findet man immer nur irgendwelche Benchmarks von Coolaler, OBR und Donanimhaber, die allesamt mit CPUs gemacht wurden, die mitlerweile etliche Revisionen alt sind und bei denen die Ergebnisse viel zu weit außeinander klaffen, um sich ein wirkliches Bild von der tatsächlichen Leistung machen zu können.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es kommt immer darauf an, wo die Priorität liegt, wenn es maximale Gaming Leistung ist, dann kümmert es dich auch nicht, ob du eine 125 Watt TDP CPU hast oder nur eine 95 Watt CPU.
> Willst du aber etwas sparen, in der Beziehung, ohne jetzt zuviel Geld zu investieren, kannst du eben den Bulldozer nehmen, der ist in 95 Watt TDP und ist dann auf dem Level der alten CPU oder leicht darüber.
> Baust du eine 6950 ein, ist das mit dem Strom sparen schon wieder hinfällig.



Dürfte aber auch bei der Kühlung einen leichten aber deutlichen Unterschied machen. Und übertaktet kommt ein Intel SB maximal auf 120W, ein Bulldozer dann vergleichsweise mehr.


----------



## Rudiratlos (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ab 12. gehen die an die Redaktionen von testern und an die großen wie Dell und so !

EDIT: der 8170 hat in vorabbenches sogar den SB-E testsample gebürstet!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ab 12. gehen die an die Redaktionen von testern und an die großen wie Dell und so !
> 
> EDIT: der 8170 hat in vorabbenches sogar den SB-E testsample gebürstet!



Ich habe gehört, das ein Pentium4 mit einen bestimmten Treiber sogar einen i7 990x weggefegt hat ^^ 
Ein Boot habe ich auch neben blaue Schweine fliegen sehn, und der Papst war bei mir und hat nachgefragt ob ich belästigt wurde (Sexuell)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dürfte aber auch bei der Kühlung einen leichten aber deutlichen Unterschied machen. Und übertaktet kommt ein Intel SB maximal auf 120W, ein Bulldozer dann vergleichsweise mehr.


 
Nö, nur das Top Modell hat 125 Watt TDP, alle anderen 95 Watt, bitte mal beachten.


----------



## XE85 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> EDIT: der 8170 hat in vorabbenches sogar den SB-E testsample gebürstet!



Quelle? Solltest du keine liefern können, wovon ich ausgehe, unterlasse solch provokante Posts, ich habe dich unlängst schon einmal darauf hingewiesen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, nur das Top Modell hat 125 Watt TDP, alle anderen 95 Watt, bitte mal beachten.


 
laut dieser News hat auch der 4170 125Watt

mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

TDP hin oder her, der Verbrauch scheint ein Lichtblick zu werden. Verbrauch unter Cinebench (von OBR  ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



XE85 schrieb:


> laut dieser News hat auch der 4170 125Watt
> 
> mfg


 
Bei 4,2GHz Standardtakt auch kein Wunder, überrascht mich aber jetzt, dass der so hoch taktet, war mir vorher nicht bekannt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> TDP hin oder her, der Verbrauch scheint ein Lichtblick zu werden. Verbrauch unter Cinebench (von OBR  ):
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jetzt, erkläre mir die Farbgebung... kann kein Tschech.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das schnall ich auch nicht so, wieso ist Rot der Idle Wert und blau Load, muss das nicht anders rum sein?
Und ohne genaue Kenntnisse der Hardware, die verwendet wurde, ist das eh nicht aussagekräftig genug.

Muss aber schon heftig sein, denn 100 Watt im Idle ist schon eine Ecke für ein Sandy System, soviel habe ich nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das schnall ich auch nicht so, wieso ist Rot der Idle Wert und blau Load, muss das nicht anders rum sein?
> Und ohne genaue Kenntnisse der Hardware, die verwendet wurde, ist das eh nicht aussagekräftig genug.
> 
> Muss aber schon heftig sein, denn 100 Watt im Idle ist schon eine Ecke für ein Sandy System, soviel habe ich nicht.


 
Ja Idle und Load ist vertauscht. Abgesehen davon kam da wohl eine GTX480 und ein nicht eben sparsames Mainboard zum Einsatz. Alleine die GTX480 zieht ja schon ~40 Watt.


----------



## paramilitär (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



crankrider schrieb:


> ja das wird er auf jeden Fall
> 
> Grüße
> 
> crank




also wenn der FX 4170 125W TDP mit 4,2 Ghz ohne Turbo taktet und mit Turbo bis zu 4,5 Ghz dann kann es folgerichtig ja nur schneller sein.

Und mit OC geht der dann locker auf 4,7-4,9 Ghz.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Was neues(glaube ich) ... Bulldozer ist in DeusEx 2-5 FPS schneller als der Ph2X6 Quelle ... weiß jetzt nicht ob der Link funzt


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@ Rudiratlos ein bisschen Fanboy/Tester gelaber ist ja schön und gut, aber du übertreibst es maßlos es nervt denk ich mal die meisten auch und meistens sind deine Behauptungen ohne stichhaltige beweise. Kann auch vieles erzählen....
Ich habe langsam die befürchtung das AMD mit den BD sich wieder ein schnitzer leisten, wie bei der Phenom 1 sparte. Werde wohl auf die zweite Generation der BD warten und hoffe das diese ein bisschen ausgereifter sind.


----------



## Cleriker (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja... ich denke auch, dass man mit Aussagen wie "der 8170 hat in vorabbenches sogar den SB-E testsample gebürstet!" vorsichtig sein sollte. Auf der anderen Seite hoffe ich aber (was auch sonst), dass es so kommt.
Es mag zwar anhand der bisherigen Infos wahrscheinlich sein, dass Bulldozer nicht schneller wird als der 2600K, jedoch schließe ich etwas anderes auch noch nicht aus, bis ich ihn selbst getestet habe. Wenn er sich bisher wischen 2500K und 2600K einordnet und noch ein passendes Bios-update sowie der Windows-patch fehlen, dann stehen die Chancen sogar gut, dass er den 2600K schlagen kann.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja das mit den Biosupdate halte ich für eine Fiktive durchhalteparole, die Boardhersteller von AMD haben ja schon längst FX CPUs erhalten... und sind schon auf AM3+ boards abgestimmt, da reißt auch ein anderes Bios nix mehr raus... vieleicht wird ein Program unterstützt, was es vorher nicht tat, aber Cinebench, SuperPI usw. funktionieren und da ändert auch ein Biosupdate nüscht mehr an der Leistung .


----------



## Rudiratlos (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> sowie der Windows-patch fehlen, dann stehen die  Chancen sogar gut, dass er den 2600K schlagen kann.



und wird !


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> und wird !


 
Lol. Fanboy Fanatismus at it's best. 

1. Das Update ist nur für FMA4, was eh nur bei mathematisch orientierten Anwendungen wirklich einen Vorteil bringt. 
2. AVX als Gesamtpackage bringt mehr Performance Vorteile als FMA4. 
3. Wenn das Update tatsächlich noch nicht existieren sollte, frage ich mich ernsthaft, woher eigentlich AMD diese Werte aus ihren "Benchmarks" nimmt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Performance Plus von 5600% völlig utopisch ist und der Performancezuwachs durch FMA eher im Bereich 20-30% liegt.



paramilitär schrieb:


> also wenn der FX 4170 125W TDP mit 4,2 Ghz ohne Turbo taktet und mit Turbo bis zu 4,5 Ghz dann kann es folgerichtig ja nur schneller sein.
> 
> Und mit OC geht der dann locker auf 4,7-4,9 Ghz.


 
Schonmal was von IPC gehört? 

Takt alleine bringt es auch nicht. Ansonsten hätte AMDs 64er bestimmt nicht Intels Netburst Generation verheizt.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Da man selbst mit nem 1055er oc die rohleistung im singlethread eines unübertakteten i7 2600 locker imitieren kann seh ich kein problem mit den benches +-gleichzuziehn...der x6 war auch +- auf augenhöhe mit dem 860 und ne ecke günstiger was ihn lange an der p/l spitze hielt.Das wär dann btw dieselbse leistung wie ein imaginärer i5-2500 mit 6cores+turbo und ohne übertaktung.
jaja ,die unterschiede sind so sehr der rede wert...

Von den 18monaten für 100%mehr power ist nichts zu spüren da die stattdessen lieber sinnlose gpu´s dazu verbauen...


----------



## MfDoom (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

mir sind die ganzen Benchmarks latte wenn Bättelfühld 3 läuft, dann läuft der Rest auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Schonmal was von IPC gehört?
> 
> Takt alleine bringt es auch nicht. Ansonsten hätte AMDs 64er bestimmt nicht Intels Netburst Generation verheizt.


 
Es geht aber um den Vergleich zum Phenom 965.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht aber um den Vergleich zum Phenom 965.


 
Eben. 

Und dieser könnte auch gut und gerne mehr "Roh"-Leistung haben, als der Bulldozer. 
Das, was Bulldozer von den älteren CPUs abhebt ist schließlich die FPU. Gut möglich also, dass die Grund IPC der CPU nicht viel besser oder gar schlechter als jene eines Phenom II sind und das Augenmerk auf der FPU liegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Schwer zu sagen, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der 2 Moduler eben schneller ist als der 965, sicher hat das was mit dem hohen Takt zu tun, aber ist doch erst mal egal, wo der herkommt.
Takte mal einen 965 auf 4,2GHz, da brennt die Luft.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Da man selbst mit nem 1055er oc die rohleistung im singlethread eines unübertakteten i7 2600 locker imitieren kann seh ich kein problem mit den benches +-gleichzuziehn...der x6 war auch +- auf augenhöhe mit dem 860 und ne ecke günstiger was ihn lange an der p/l spitze hielt.Das wär dann btw dieselbse leistung wie ein imaginärer i5-2500 mit 6cores+turbo und ohne übertaktung.
> jaja ,die unterschiede sind so sehr der rede wert...
> 
> Von den 18monaten für 100%mehr power ist nichts zu spüren da die stattdessen lieber sinnlose gpu´s dazu verbauen...


 
Belege?
Sorry, aber behaupten kann man alles, da muss schon ein wenig mehr kommen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Seh in meine signatur die ist voll mit benchmarks,überall schaff ich die leistung die ich brauche .aber rechne selbst . Das war noch mit 4gb ram im 8150 bulls... thread.mitderweile komm ich auf 7,43 score i5 2500k +-5punkte im orginaltakt im alltagssetting mach ich immerhin 7,36punkte.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Spielebenches?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Cinebench ist Klar, da hat ein i5 keine Chance.
Aber wie sieht es denn bei Starcraft 2 aus?


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Da die grafikkartenabhängig sind hab ich die nicht in der hand gerade ,aber damit ist die leistung durch megaherts bewiesen kompensiert gegen die pro takt leistung und das wirkt überall gleich.
Starcraft 2 hab ich nicht hier, aber ein i5 im orginaltakt hat keine chance gegen mein oc setting soviel kann ich locker garantieren ,28% mehrleistung (extremster unterschied der in weiss ich wie vielen benches messbar ist, nur so gut wie nie in der praxis...)
Mach ich mit 28%takt +40%nbtakt weg....


----------



## GoldenMic (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wusste übrigens gar nicht das Cienbench die Singlethread Leistung misst 

Edit:
Laut dieser Liste schafft nen i5-2500k @Stock 6,97 Punkte.

http://www.cbscores.com/


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ne das ist nonsense ,pcgh sagt 5,05...ich schau kurz rein....

mit turbo 5,26 also 5,05 bei orginaltakt ohne turbo könnte stimmen.

Bei der allgemeinen gesamtleistung hinkt der x6 1100 dem i5 nur 11% nach,dem i7 2600 22%das lässt sich durch oc locker kompensieren..... schade das ein 1055t nicht als pl vertreter dabei ist...

Schade das meine grafikkarte in f1 limitiert,das spiel sieht im vergleich langsam aus gegenüber intel ,mit oc bekomm ich aber den orginaltaktfps des 2600sicher hin(gerade so aber selbst das müsste noch passen).....


----------



## GoldenMic (27. September 2011)

Und nen imaginärer i5-2500k mit 6 Kernen? 

Irgendwie stimmt das vorne und hinten nicht was du von dir gibst, sorry.

Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3

Laut hier 5,26 Punkte im R11.5

Man beachte allerdings mal die Leistungaufnahme unter Vollast zwischen i5-2500k und x6 1090t. Sind ja unübertaktet schon knapp 50 Watt. Da würd ich zu gern mal wissen was der 1090t bei 4,2Ghz schluckt.

Edit:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...tel-sandy-bridge/20/#abschnitt_cinebench_r115

Hier sind es 5,46 Punkte für den i5-2500k


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Denk mal Leistungstechnisch,x6 mit +4,1ghz 2800nb takt ist imaginär ein i5 2500 im orginaltakt mit 6 kernen im singlethread Die kerne zählen hier in dem vergleich aber nicht sondern nur die leistung pro kern ,der i7 hat die bessere pro mhz leistung also muss der phenom das mit takt ausgleichen,schwer ist das echt nicht zu verstehn....

Und fang nicht wieder mit leistungsaufnahme an , das ist so ne billige ausrede auf sprachlosigkeit.... die kosten holst du nie wieder raus  und basta....


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Da würd ich zu gern mal wissen was der 1090t bei 4,2Ghz schluckt.



  Mit einen 2600k *200watt* und ein X6 1100t@4ghz *300watt* ...Sandy Bridge: Intel Core i5-2500K & i7-2600K : Stromverbrauch - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

1,5 stunden kochen oder 3,5 stunden klimaanlage am tag verbrauchen demnach mehr als der computer @übertriebenoc prime+unigine in 24 stunden....am pc lässt sich echt NICHT stromspahren,dafür gibts laptops...

Stromsparen für anfänger :

Kalt duschen
Mcdonalds der küche vorziehn 
Nicht vor der glotze und dem pc gleichzeitig sitzen,ja tv verbraucht viel mehr als meine 80 idle watt .
kühlschrank nicht auf arktische temperaturen
Beleuchtung sinnvoll nutzen
Gute haushaltsapparate....
Der pc ist das wohl schwächste von allen was man als ausrede zum stromspahren nutzen kann,und der herstellungsproces kostet viel mehr energie als die cpu je verbraucht,egal welche,das kümmert auch keinen....
Beweise mir das du in 3 jahren 65euro strom einpahrst normal beträgt der unterschied keine 10euro im jahr ....


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> 1,5 stunden kochen oder 3,5 stunden klimaanlage am tag verbrauchen demnach mehr als der computer @übertriebenoc prime+unigine in 24 stunden....am pc lässt sich echt NICHT stromspahren,dafür gibts laptops...



Geht dabei nicht um Stromsparen, geht dabei "nur" um den *Kostenfaktor* bei der Anschaffung des Computers  was ich immer drollig finde ist--->
 "hey, kauf dir ein AMD, der ist Billiger" (vieleicht in einer Welt wo man für Energie nix bezahlen muss)

Ja, ist doch Ok das man bei der Rechner Anschaffung mit den X6 100€ Sparen tut, und mit OC(wie du es schön vorführen tust) bekomme ich auch die selbe Render Leistung, wie beim 2600k ...
aber >>100watt<< alter schwede


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wusste übrigens gar nicht das Cienbench die Singlethread Leistung misst



Das kannst du aber einstellen ob nur ein Thread oder alle Threads genommen werden.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Geht dabei nicht um Stromsparen, geht dabei "nur" um den *Kostenfaktor* bei der Anschaffung des Computers  was ich immer drollig finde ist--->
> "hey, kauf dir ein AMD, der ist Billiger" (vieleicht in einer Welt wo man für Energie nix bezahlen muss)



Wieso, der ist doch auch günstiger, sieht man doch.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wenn intel dann i7 und keinen beschnittenen happen .... die topmodelle währen für mich echt das einzig reizvolle an der marke und das oc ,naja das mag ich bei intel gar nicht mehr,da es mich im hobby übertakten ziemlich limitieren würde .Wenn die es hinbekommen das ohne sperre zu bringen denke ich vielleicht in zukunft wohl wieder drüber nach,erstmal aber nen accu vor den pc um die spannungen flachzubügeln(der bau frisst psu´s)
Und nächstes jahr ne 680 so oder so (cuda decoding)....will s3d fullhd auf dem fernseher(games wie dragonage 2 und f12010 auf 46zoll 3d zocken).
Auf die kosten kann ich mich nicht freuhen aber es ist dann wohl die das einzige was überhaupt die power liefert für spiele die dann aktuell sind.


----------



## F-4 (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ja ne das sind meist die, die zum einen an der CPU an ein paar watt rummaeckeln aber auf der anderen seite eine GTX 260 als Physx Karte drin haben , wo gerade die 260 vom Powersave so wenig versteht wie eine Kuh von Raumfahrt , aber die 260 ist ja schon so billig zu haben ... /sarkasmus 
die CPU geht wenn man sie nicht hochjagt wenigstens in denn Sparmodi , hat man dann noch etwas die Spannungen angepasst kann man da ne menge Sparen auch an einem Phenom II 
Dazu sei jedem der so gern Spart mindestens ein 80+Gold Netzteil ans Herz gelegt gibts schon ab 60 Eu aber ne neue CPU eignet sich ja mehr zum Prollen !? 
Naja genug Off Topic , aber ich denk schon das der Bulli deutlich mehr leistet als ein PII bei weniger Takt und gleichem Verbrauch , denn 32 nm ist schon allein ne andere Hausnummer als 45 nm auch wenn die Globalfounderies so langsam 45 nm Perfekt raus haben !

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Aber sie behaupten wenigstens nicht, das eine gtx460 schneller als eine gtx580 ist


 
Wieso nicht?
Wenn du einen i7 2600 und eine GTX 460 hast und ein anderer einen Pentium 4 und eine GTX 580, wird der i7 in Games schneller sein, trotz der schwächeren Grafikkarte.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Wenn du einen i7 2600 und eine GTX 460 hast und ein anderer einen Pentium 4 und eine GTX 580, wird der i7 in Games schneller sein, trotz der schwächeren Grafikkarte.



P4... naja, wird ein harter Kampf


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> P4... naja, wird ein harter Kampf


 
Du musst ja auch was anderes als Tetris spielen.


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Moin!

Offtopic und beleidigende Äußerungen wurden von mir entfernt!
Stay @ Topic und haltet euch an die Regeln! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Danke


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@TOP

Die Folien sind jedenfals von AMD selber geändert(Faket) wurden, das sieht man an den Prim32 test, ein 2600k ist da 30% schneller als ein 2500k (und nicht nur 10%) .
Demnach kann man den Dubiosen Gamebenches, auch keine echtheit beipflichten ...


----------



## Rudiratlos (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

und wie bitte kommt gerade so eine seite an eine CPU ?


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Offtopic wurde wiedermal entfernt und Konsequenzen erteilt. Der Fall war längst abgeschlossen und ist daher auch keine Diskussionsgrundlage! 

Stay @ Topic!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> @TOP
> 
> Die Folien sind jedenfals von AMD selber geändert(Faket) wurden, das sieht man an den Prim32 test, ein 2600k ist da 30% schneller als ein 2500k (und nicht nur 10%) .
> Demnach kann man den Dubiosen Gamebenches, auch keine echtheit beipflichten ...


 
Genau das war auch meine Vermutung. 
Passt einfach alles nicht so recht. Und dass Bulldozer in Floating Point intensiven Anwendungen bis zu 56x (5600%) schneller sein soll, als vergleichbare Intel CPUs ist auch ein schlechter Scherz. Soviel bringt FMA einfach nicht, im Vergleich zum großen Rest von AVX.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> und wie bitte kommt gerade so eine seite an eine CPU ?



Donanimhaber? Die haben IMHO garkeine eigene. Haben zumindest in der Vergangenheit ihre Benchmarkergebnisse von OBR und Coolaler erhalten. 
Und wie die beiden daran gekommen sind? Tja. Man muss eben wissen wie und wo man die richtigen Stricke ziehen muss.


----------



## Rudiratlos (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

tja, ich habe eine (eigentlich 3 verschidene), naja zumindest meine Firma, den ich Testen kann!

so und nun bis zum BD zurücklehnen und genissen!


----------



## Schiassomat (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hy Leute hab mich schon ein wenig in Materie Bulldozer CPU und so eingelesen mir ist aber dan Leider gottes bei Seite 50 die Zeit ausgegangen drum frag ich hier einfach mal da ich auch keine Ahnung habe ob das hier schon mal behandelt worden ist.

Anfang 2011 hatte ich ab und zu davon gelesen dass der Bulli auch auf ein AM3 Board passen sollte, möchte einfach nur gerne wissen ob das nur ein Gerücht war oder ob man da einfach noch nichts neheres weis.

Ich meine ja OK Kristallkugel wird mit sicherheit keiner zuhause stehen haben die ihm sagt "ja das funktioniert mit einem BIOS Update" aber möglicherweise hat ja ein MOBO Hersteller schon bzw. entlich etwas ausgeplaudert.

Wenn ich hier im falschen Trade gelandet bin bitte meinen Post in den richtigen verschieben.

MFG
Schiasso...


----------



## Rudiratlos (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

einge AM3 Bretter haben schon ein Bios für BD !


----------



## Schiassomat (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> einge AM3 Bretter haben schon ein Bios für BD !



Das find ich aber super, würde bedeuten ich kann auch mal auf FX aufrüsten mit meinem Board.

Freue mich schon auf die vergleichs Benchmark zwischen AM3 und AM3+ Boards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Möglich, dass Bulldozer auf dem Crosshair 4 laufen wird, da musst du einfach mal abwarten, wenn er am Markt ist und das alles getestet wurde.


----------



## Rudiratlos (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

also rein Technisch sollte der BD mit Bios auf jedem AM3 MB das mindestens 125Watt TDP hat laufen (zumindest da die95Watt dinger) und auf 140er MBs die 125er!
einige Hersteller geben nach den technischen Daten des BD schon diese Bios  Versionen in den Download, andere werden sicher erst Testen wollen, und wenn dann keine Bios versioenn kommen, wird es den grund haben, das sie einfach Neue Bretter Verkaufen wollen! (zuminest bei den wertigeren MBs) und das ein ATI 880 Chipsatz mindestens nötig ist ist auch Quark, jeder der AM3 kann würde das Technisch hin bekommen, auch ein 7025!

"wir haben hier einen BD in ein ASRock AM3 mit 720D Chipssatz un 2x1333er Modulen gesteckt, und was ist, Windows Bootet voll durch, nur es steht da "Unknown CPU" , aber er hat alle Tests gemacht!
und der Taskmanager hat 8 Tasks angezeigt!"
Nur ob ASRock ein Bios für BD bei einem NVidia MB Bringen wird ?

aber nicht das ihr jetzt alle die dinger einfach in eure AM3 Boards drückt, ich habe hier an die Hundert Bretter in der Firma rumliegen, wenn da eins wegbrennt macht das nix!


----------



## xTc (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Edit:
Bild aus gutem Grund entfernt.


Pöööööses Foto.


----------



## Bambusbar (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das is jetzt nicht das, was ich denke, von dem alle denken, das es ist, was es aber nicht ist, weil du uns nur glauben lassen willst, dass es das ist, von dem wir denken, dass es das ist .. .oder? :x


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wenn es das ist was ich denke, dann frage ich mich, wie du an so etwas ran kommst. 

Auch haben will 

Ne jetzt mal im ernst, wie kommst du an so etwas, wenn es das ist was ich denke 

Ich würde mit dem Ding ja auch was sinnvolles anstellen. Zumindest sinnvoller als SuperPi etc. drüber zu jagen. Halt selbst mal paar Testprogramme schreiben und schauen, wie er damit umgeht.

EDIT: Ich hab da btw. so was gefunden, das die Vermutung noch untermauert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure472448-img-fx-8150-oc-ckeck-titelbild.html

Tja die Alben sind schon so ein Strick, über den man fallen kann 

Ich habs hier auch mal gepostet, nicht damit du ärger bekommst, weil einer nachschaut, und da Sachen zu sehen sind vor dem Ablauf des NDAs...

Auch wenn ich mich damit selbst ins Knie .... weil ich eben keine Chance mehr habe etwas früher zu sehen 

So fair sollte man aber sein meiner Meinung nach, jemanden auf eine Gefahr hinzuweisen, auch wenn mich jetzt die halbe Community steinigt


----------



## xTc (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Mir egal was darüber gedacht wird. Sandy Bridge hatte ich auch schon vorab hier.
Leak'en werde ich mit Sicherheit auch nichts. Es wird dazu wie beim A8-3850 einen PCGHX-Overclocking-Check hier im Forum geben.

*Edit:*
Das Album war schon eher online und da werden vorerst auch keine Inhalte hochgeladen.


----------



## Bambusbar (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ZOmflgkflgkerel!

Wann denn?
Am 13.? Wenn er denn dann wirklich vorgestellt wird? ^^
Man, da bin ich nu echt heiß drauf.


----------



## Cleriker (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Will auch haben  na looos, gebt mir schon einen... ich brauch das... ICH WILL DAS!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Komisches Ding was da gerade angeliefert wurde...


 
Was willst du noch mit einem alten Phenom?


----------



## steinschock (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das würde ja bedeuten das schon 2 Laufähige Bullis draußen sind ,
da PCGH ja auch scheinbar auch einen hat


----------



## XE85 (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Spam musste wieder mal entfernt werden

Edit: + Spam Quote entfernt

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

welcher Spam? 

Ist mir jetzt die letzten Seiten eigentlich gar nicht aufgefallen 

Naja, BD scheint ja so langsam in Fahrt zu kommen. Sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus, das BD wirklich am 12/13 Oktober kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Jop, ich bin jedenfalls sehr neugierig auf die ersten Benchmarks aus vertrauter Quelle, mal schauen, wie er sich dann schlägt.
Aber von einem Windows Patch habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## XE85 (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> welcher Spam?
> 
> Ist mir jetzt die letzten Seiten eigentlich gar nicht aufgefallen



der, der heute um 16:58 gepostet und um 17:01 schon entfernt wurde um ein Gebashe zu vermeiden.

[/OT]

damit BTT

Edit: + einen Spam Beitrag entfernt

mfg


----------



## AMDFan2005 (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ich bin jedenfalls sehr neugierig auf die ersten Benchmarks aus vertrauter Quelle, mal schauen, wie er sich dann schlägt.
> * Aber von einem Windows Patch habe ich noch nichts gehört.*



Ich auch nicht. 

Zumindest FMA wird aber bereits von Windows 7 SP1 unterstützt. Daran kann es also nicht liegen. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich FMA4/XOP tatsächlich schlägt. Evtl. sieht sich Intel dann ja gezwungen Ivy Bridge doch schon mit FMA3 auszustatten. Wobei 56 fache Leistung (AMD Folie) natürlich unglaubwürdig sind. 

Übrigens werden die CPUs wohl doch teurer. Der FX 4100 ist jetzt bereits bei einigen US Händlern zum OEM Preis von $179US gelistet. Dementsprechend werden die FX-8xxxer wohl doch teurer.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Komisches Ding was da gerade angeliefert wurde...


 
Boaaaaaah! Mit wem bei AMD hast du dafür geschlafen, du Stück?


----------



## xTc (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



> For those looking for some advice before the time about Bulldozer FX, here's one of our colleagues CanardPC over two weeks yet before the end of the NDA. How is this possible? Now comes the newsstands the new magazine CanardPC Hardware , with inside the test Bulldozer FX ... or almost!
> 
> In fact the test is not yet available, NDA forces, and readers can actually login from October 12 on a web page to discover the full review. The scores are not directly present in the magazine, but the buying guide of CPU if and CanardPC it evokes the FX-8150 and 8120, both versions expected octocores respectively 245 and $ 205.
> 
> ...



Quelle: CanardPC delivers his verdict on the Bulldozer FX


----------



## Bambusbar (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Meeeh ... klingt ja weiterhin sehr verlockend -_-


----------



## Arikus (30. September 2011)

wenn Wahr, dann nicht gut. 
Kommt der beste BD nicht an den 2600K ran .. 
Hoffe das stimmt so nicht 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## xTc (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Meeeh ... klingt ja weiterhin sehr verlockend -_-


 
Wird sich früher oder später zeigen, ob da ein Fünkchen dran ist.


----------



## Bambusbar (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Wird sich früher oder später zeigen, ob da ein Fünkchen dran ist.


 
Das stimmt wohl, wobei es eher düster aussieht.
Aber ich vertrau da ganz auf Leute wie dich, dass ihr uns ein paar schöne Tests abliefert.
Und dann kann man entscheiden. Wobei ich mich grad schon mit einem 2500k anfreude


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

In Games sollen die FX nichtmal an den 2500k rankommen ...


----------



## xTc (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Am geilsten ist eh die Mail von OBR an AMD. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: OBRovsky Blog | Email to AMD with Bulldozer questions ...


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

haha  

abwarten Herr OBR, am Ende kommt es anders als viele denken und Bulldozer wird ein P/L Hit


----------



## Rudiratlos (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



mail ist cool, nur leider wird der BD schneller sein als der 2600!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> mail ist cool, nur leider wird der BD schneller sein als der 2600!



War deine Glaskugel eigentlich sehr teuer? 

Manoman. Wenn es etwas gibt was ich nicht ausstehen kann, dann ist es, wenn Jemand in Absoluten redet. 
Absolute mögen für Produkte, die bereits auf den Markt sind, ja durchaus Sinn machen. Aber diese Behauptungen von dir klingen einfach fanatisch.


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, er hält seit geraumer Zeit daran fest, selbst schon einen getestet zu haben und ist sich deshalb seiner Sache ziemlich sicher!
Ob es denn so kommen wird wie er sagt, werden wir ja bald sehen. Ich kanns nur hoffen, denn sonst wird er sich hier viel gefallen lassen müssen!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, er hält seit geraumer Zeit daran fest, selbst schon einen getestet zu haben und ist sich deshalb seiner Sache ziemlich sicher!



Ist wahrscheinlich genauso aussagekräftig wie die Benchmarks vom Fuchs. Der hält ja auch daran fest, dass sein X6 einen Sandy Bridge schlägt.



> Ob es denn so kommen wird wie er sagt, werden wir ja bald sehen. Ich kanns nur hoffen, denn sonst wird er sich hier viel gefallen lassen müssen!


 
Da ich mitlerweile zum Misanthropen mutiert bin kann ich nur hoffen, dass er falsch liegt.


----------



## Alex_89 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das Problem beim Bully dürfte die IPC sein. Werden alle 8 Kerne ausgenutzt, dann kann der FX 8150 schon das ein oder andere mal den i7-2600k ärgern. Jedenfalls wenns nach diesen geleakten Folien geht. Der Stromverbrauch scheint ja auch ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Werden jedoch nicht alle vier Module ausgelastet, dürfte es mit der Leistung ziemlich stark runtergehen. Und bei 95% aller Anwendungen ist das doch immer noch der Fall. Ich habe letztlich in einem englischsprachigem Forum gelesen, daß die IPC des Bullys knapp unter K8-Niveau liegen dürfte. Das entspricht ja auch in etwa den Werten, welche z. B. bei 3DMark06 CPU, SuperPi und Cinebench auswerfen. Die Steigerung der IPC ist ja wohl auch das Hauptanliegen seitens AMD was Piledriver (BD Version 2) angeht.

In der Praxis wirds IMO für den FX 8150 ganz schön schwer werden, den X6 1100T im Mittel aller Anwendungen zu schlagen. Ich prognostiziere, daß der X6 vornebleibt. Freue mich diesbezüglich schon auf den Test auf PCGH.

Na ja, und was SB angeht: Habe selbst seit zwei Wochen einen i7-2600k am Laufen. Ist schon ein geiles Stück Silizium . Läuft im 24/7 Betrieb bei 4GHz@1.1V. Der Unterschied zum alten X2-6000 ist gigantisch. Wollte ja eigentlich bei AMD bleiben; aber diese ständige Warterei und die zu erwartenden schlechten Benches haben mich - das erste mal überhaupt - ins blaue Lager wechseln lassen. Hoffe dennoch, daß AMD einen halbwegs passablen Launch - vor allem ohne Fehler - hinlegen wird. In zwölf Tagens ists ja soweit .


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

27/4 Betrieb


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



pibels94 schrieb:


> 27/4 Betrieb


 
27 Stunden am Tag schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Alex_89 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



> 27/4 Betrieb


 


> 27 Stunden am Tag schaffe ich nicht.


 
Doch, bei uns auf Riegel 3 hat der Tag 27 Std. und die Woche 4 Tage !


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Alex_89, dass der Unterschied vom 6000+ zum 2600K gravierend ist, leuchtet ein. Ich versteh nur manche Leute nicht die so tun, als ob er auch mindestens zehn mal so schnell ist wie z.B. ein 1090T. Ich habe selbst den letztgenannten und ich habe hier ein System mit 2600K, das für einen Freund bestimmt ist. Der Unterschied im Alltag ist fast nicht gegeben und in Games, nur bei Starcraft 2 und dergleichen bemerkbar. Über Crysis oder Metro kann ich nicht viel sagen, die hab ich nicht im Regal, jedoch Anno 1404! Bei flys über eine Großstadt kommt es beim X6 manchmal zu einem irgendwie "langsameren" spielfluss. Es erscheint dann irgendwie nicht ganz flüssig, stockt aber auch nicht. Weiss nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll... Auf 4Ghz, ist aber fast schon kein Unterschied mehr zu spüren. Der 2600K kann aber auch 2 Threads mehr zur Verfügung stellen, die das Spiel auch nutzt. Von daher ist das durchaus verständlich in meinen Augen. Ich selbst habe mich jedenfalls trotzdem für Bulldozer entschieden. Irgendwie trau ich der Achitektur mehr zu, als das bisher gesehene! Dein Entschluss, einfach mal beide Seiten auszuprobieren finde ich aber gut. Man sollte sich nicht einfach auf eine Fraktion versteifen, aus irgendwelchen unsinnigen Überzeugungen. Ich selbst hab schon öfters mal das Lager gewechselt und bin damit bisher gut gefahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Alex_89, dass der Unterschied vom 6000+ zum 2600K gravierend ist, leuchtet ein. Ich versteh nur manche Leute nicht die so tun, als ob er auch mindestens zehn mal so schnell ist wie z.B. ein 1090T. Ich habe selbst den letztgenannten und ich habe hier ein System mit 2600K, das für einen Freund bestimmt ist. Der Unterschied im Alltag ist fast nicht gegeben und in Games, nur bei Starcraft 2 und dergleichen bemerkbar.


 
Ich hab vom 1090T zum i7 2600k gewechselt (weil ich den 1090T gut verkauft bekam) und der Unterschied ist null.
In Games merkst du nur bei sehr bestimmten Szenarien einen Unterschied (der Intel generiert 5 Frames mehr bei Anno 1404, sonst merkst du nichts (liegt halt daran, dass ich eine GTX 580 habe) und beim Rendern ist der i7 auf eine Stunde Renderzeit rund 4 Minuten schneller, was auch Banane ist.

Hat man einen 1090T, ist ein Wechsel aus Leistungssicht überflüssig, sofern man halt nicht den ganzen Tag Starcraft 2 spielt, aber dann reicht ja sogar ein i3 2100.


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich denke auch, für beide Spiele gibt es Paradebeispiele, ein Rallywagen wird ja auch nicht auf einer Rennstrecke gegen einen Lambo eingesetzt, ebenso wenig fährt der Lambo im Wald


----------



## F-4 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

bei Games die 4 Kerne nutzen wird ein Klassischer Phenom 2 auch keinen Hauch einer Chance sehen !
Sicher bei spielen wie Starcraft die 2 Kern nutzen mag es einen kleinen Unterschied geben , aber HALLO !?! Spiele die 2 Kerne auslasten ... so was sollte eigentlich im Jahre des Herrn 2011/12 Geschichte sein ... 
Also Ganz ehrlich wenn bei 4 Kern Spielen wo sich jedes Modul auf volle Leistung mit Turbo voll auslassen kann, der 2600K nicht angegriffen oder besser Uebertroffen wird ,  das waere wirklich was ...

mfg F-4

PS: 





> ich denke auch, für beide Spiele gibt es Paradebeispiele, ein Rallywagen wird ja auch nicht auf einer Rennstrecke gegen einen Lambo eingesetzt, ebenso wenig fährt der Lambo im Wald



Ich Verstehe zwar was du meinst aber selbst auf Strasse kann ein Mitsubishi Evo6 mit 300 PS einen 600 PS Lambo in denn Arsch Treten , solange es nur nicht Stur gerade aus Geht


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab vom 1090T zum i7 2600k gewechselt (weil ich den 1090T gut verkauft bekam) und der Unterschied ist null.
> In Games merkst du nur bei sehr bestimmten Szenarien einen Unterschied (der Intel generiert 5 Frames mehr bei Anno 1404, sonst merkst du nichts (liegt halt daran, dass ich eine GTX 580 habe) und beim Rendern ist der i7 auf eine Stunde Renderzeit rund 4 Minuten schneller, was auch Banane ist.
> 
> Hat man einen 1090T, ist ein Wechsel aus Leistungssicht überflüssig, sofern man halt nicht den ganzen Tag Starcraft 2 spielt, aber dann reicht ja sogar ein i3 2100.


 Also genau was ich sage...

----------



pibels94 schrieb:


> ich denke auch, für beide Spiele gibt es  Paradebeispiele, ein Rallywagen wird ja auch nicht auf einer Rennstrecke  gegen einen Lambo eingesetzt, ebenso wenig fährt der Lambo im Wald


Das kannst du aber so nicht sagen: 
http://bilder.landwirt.com/1898d618d2f2bf386c84fd222208483e.jpg

Aber ich denke, ich weiss was du meinst:
http://www.echo-online.de/storage/s...60h300q75v58697_vua6703_81-15575599_BILD3.jpg


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ja der mitsubishi evo zieht auch ordentlich (mein auto wenn ich 21 bin ) 

abe rihr versteht ja zum glück was ich sagen wollte


----------



## Alex_89 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@ Cleriker & quantenslipstream

Sehe das ganze genauso wie ihr. Die Frage ist doch letztlich immer, wann ein CPU-Wechsel sinnvoll ist. Ich bin der Meinung, daß es auch für Games absolut ausreicht, wenn MB+CPU alle 3 bis 4 Jahre gewechselt wird. Konnte bis vor kurzem auch noch Anno 1404 und CiV5 mit meinem X2 6000+ zocken, ohne allzuviel Abstriche beim Spielspaß zu haben . Natürlich spielt es sich mit nem neuen Quadcore schöner, aber unspielbar war mein alter X2 bei allen derzeit gängigen Games niemals.

Bei Anwendungen hab ich da einen weitaus größeren Schub gespürt. Sei es Audio- und Videoencoding, BOINC oder Rendern via Povray. Der 2600k@4GHz läuft da im Schnitt schon 5 mal so schnell wie mein "alter" Prozi. Da lohnt sich IMO auch ein Prozessorupgrade. Doppelte CPU-Leistung wäre mir persönlich zu wenig um sämtliche Kompenten zu wechseln (CPU, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher). Wenn ich aufrüste, dann muß das schon nen ordentlichen Wums geben  - so wie vor 2 Wochen geschehen. Von daher kann ich aber @ Cleriker nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was du dir vom FX 8150 versprichst? Ich rechne eher damit, daß der Bully im Mittel schlechter abschneidet als der X6 - einzelne Anwendungen mal abgesehen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich halte mein System immer gern aktuell. Ein Crosshair V und einen Abnehmer für den X6 hab ich auch, demnach kostet mich das relativ wenig. Zudem wollte ich eh meinen CPU-Kühler tauschen und da passt das ganz gut zusammen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ja, das sehe ich auch so, wenn man mit relativ wenig finanziellen Aufwand auf eine neue Plattform aufrüsten kann, würde ich das auch machen.
Ob ich Bulldozer mitnehmen, weiß ich nicht, hängt davon ab, wie er wirklich nun ist.
Mich stört halt die Murks Anbindung bei 1155, das finde ich von Intel einfach nur arm, hier den User künstlich zu beschneiden und ihn zwingen eine weitaus teurer Plattform (Sockel 2011) zu kaufen, wenn er etwas (nicht viel) mehr haben will.
Hier finde ich AMD einfach besser, da gibts den 970er Chipsatz, der praktisch alles abdeckt und eben den 990FX, wenn man das Maximum will.
Daher reizt mich ein 990FX Brett und der Bulldozer, wenn der Leistungsmäßig auf Höhe des i7 ist.


----------



## xTc (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat man einen 1090T, ist ein Wechsel aus Leistungssicht überflüssig, sofern man halt nicht den ganzen Tag Starcraft 2 spielt, aber dann reicht ja sogar ein i3 2100.


 
Ein Sprung auf die nächste Stufe/Generation lohnt eh nicht so extrem. Da kannst du auch mal eine Generation auslassen, wenn du nicht direkt darauf aus bist die Leistung zu messen.
Auch wenn ich das so sage, ich nehme eigentlich alle Plattformen mit. Die Mehrleistung ist mir da egal. Ich beschäftige mich halt gern damit und bei was Neuem freut man sich halt immer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Du bist auch ein Extreme Tester und Reviewer.  
Ich mache das, weil es Spaß bringt und ich nicht viel drauflegen muss um das Aktuellste zu haben.

Doch die meisten nutzen die Plattform ein paar Jahre und dann ist es eh egal, welcher Hersteller welchen Sockel hat, will man neu kaufen, muss man eh alles neu nehmen.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Etwas schickes aus dem Anandtech Forum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AnandTech Forums - View Single Post - Fudzilla: Bulldozer performance figures are in


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Da ich ein Mensch bin,der sagt das Glas ist halbvoll tippe ich mal CPU 100% : FX 8150.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Da ich ein Mensch bin,der sagt das Glas ist halbvoll tippe ich mal CPU 100% : FX 8150.


 
Ich denk auch, dass das am sinnvollsten wäre für einen BD Launch-Artikel. Die Nummer eins wird dann wohl der i7 2600 sein.

Leider finde ich bei CanardPC keine Benchmarks online, wo man direkt vergleichen könnte was bisherige CPUs in ihrem Ranking leisten. Schade.


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

könnte hinkommen, dem Text darüber zufolge (soweit ich das halbwegs deuten kann) war kein Sockel 1366 Sys im Test - die ein bis zwei Balken darüber dürften wohl der 2500k und 2600k sein

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Bei Tomshardwareguide ist der 980X als auch der 990X bei Metro2033 aber schneller als der 2600k.

Hast du eine Bestätigung dafür, dass der 2600k schneller ist in Metro und GTA4 als der 980X?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

AGESA Final.Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei Tomshardwareguide ist der 980X als auch der 990X bei Metro2033 aber schneller als der 2600k.
> 
> Hast du eine Bestätigung dafür, dass der 2600k schneller ist in Metro und GTA4 als der 980X?



Für was sollte das relevant sein? Ein 980X oder 990X war doch bei dem Test offensichtlich gar nicht dabei, steht auch im Post:



> So apparently the FX-8150 and FX-6100 are somewhere on these charts compared to some *Sandybridge* CPUs


mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

AH, ich hatte das "kein" überlesen 

Wenn man allerdings noch zusätzlich den von dir geposteten Beitrag nimmt, dass mit einigen SB-CPUs verglichen wird, dann unterstützt dies eigentlich die These, dass 100% für eine SB-CPU steht. Zumindest würde ich das so machen, die bereits bekannte CPU, die bisher der Spitzenreiter war/ist, auf 100% fest zu nageln.


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

könnte man so machen, nur wenn die 100% der 2600k sind, welche CPU ist dann die mit 102,3 % im ersten Vergleich? 

Edit: plausibel wäre eventuell auch das die 100% der 2500k sind - das würde Sinn ergeben, in den Anwendungen liegt der 8150 vorne, in Spielen der 2500k. die 100 auf 112,9% bei 2500 auf 2600 in Anwendungen deckt sich in etwa mit anderen Tests.

mfg


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Muss ja nicht immer die gleiche Reihenfolge sein. 

Könnte auch i7-2600K, i5-2500K, i5-2400 und dann der FX-8150 sein...


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Irgendwie macht das grad keinen Sinn, was du da sagst. 

Es geht ja darum, welche CPU das ist mit den 100%. DAS ist entscheidend. Zwei mal ist Sie auf Platz 2 und einmal auf Platz 3.

Sodele, zählen wir doch mal auf, was an CPUs da wohl genommen wurde:

FX-8150
FX-8100
FX-6100
i7-2600k
i5-2600k
PII X6 1100T
PII X4 995

Das sind 7 CPUs schon mal, die wohl ziemlich sicher sind

Dann schlag ich mal noch irgend einen i3-2xx0 und einen Phenom II X4 und X2, sowie einen Athlon X4 und X2 denke ich mal. Das wären dann auch 12 CPUs.

EDIT:

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und die relativen Abstände der CPU im Vergleich zum Performance Index von PCGH für Applications angeschaut. 

Nachfolgend mal eine Aufstellung, wie die relativen Abstände bei PCGH aussehen, und wie dort.

Sodele nehmen wir mal an, dass die CPU mit 112% der 2600k ist dann sieht das wie folgt aus

CPU; PCGH-Wert genormt auf Anantech-Wert; möglicher Anandtech-Wert
i7-2600k; 112,9%; 112,9%
FX-8150; - ; 102,3%
FX-8100; - ; 100,0%
X6 1100T; 98,4% ; 98,5%
i7-975 XE; 95,6% ; 95,9%
?; ; 94,8%
i5-2500k; 89,2; 90,2
?; ; 87,4%
?; ; 77,3%
?; ; 77,1%
PII X4 980 BE/QX9770; 74,5%/69,7%; 71,2%
PII X4 955 BE; 65,2%; 64,5%

Wie man sieht, passt das an einigen Stellen sehr gut, allerdings gibt es vier Werte, denen man nichts zuordnen kann. Man hätte noch den FX6100 und den FX4100, aber damit kommt man wohl nicht aus. Sind halt nur 2 CPUs für noch mögliche 4 Werte. Es sei denn, Sie haben auch OC CPUs verwendet. Dann wird die Sache aber gleich VIEL schwieriger. Wenn man das in Betracht zieht, könnten 100% der 2600k sein und 112,9% der 2600k mit OC auf ~3,8-4 GHz sein. Dementsprechend wären 98% wohl der FX8150 und die 102,3% der 8150 mit festem OC auf den gleichen Takt wahrscheinlich wie der 2600k.

EDIT:
PII X6 1100T; 110,3% ; 112,9%
 ; - ; 102,3%
 i5-2500k; 100,0% ; 100,0% (Reference)
 ;  ; 98,5%
 ;  ; 95,9%
 ; ; 94,8%
 ; ; 90,2
 ?; ; 87,4%
 ?; ; 77,3%
 ?; ; 77,1%
 ; ; 71,2%
 ; ; 64,5%

Ok, vergesst es. Ich habs versucht. Mit dem 2500k als Referenz für 100%,  kann man es knicken, da passt NICHTS, außer dem 1100T von der  Größenordnung her. Die Zahlen für alle anderen möglichen CPUs liegen  nicht mal in der Nähe der Werte in dem Benchmark.

Wir können also fest halten, dass der 2500k nicht die 100% Referenz ist. Das passt auch nicht mit OC.

Wir können also fest halten, dass der 8150 wohl die 100% sein wird. Was  ich mir noch anschauen werde ist, wie es aussieht, wenn der 2600k auf  die 100% gesetzt wird. Dann wären die 112% wohl das OC Ergebnis.


----------



## Rudiratlos (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

also wenn der test ja den BD abklopfen soll, würde ich sagen, das der 100% der 8150 ist, und wenn ich dann bedenke, das noch kein Tester den Patch für Win7 hat, dann ist da noch einiges an leistung in Reserve!


selbst wenn der 8150 der 100er ist, dann würde es bei dem P/L bedeuten, das die CPU sicher gut abzuverkaufen ist, das Problem aber wird sein, die Bastler haben schon lange ein AM3+ Brett, weil sie es nich abwarten konnten, und Angst hatten, das zum Verkaufstart des BD Plötzlich alle Bretter ausverkauft sind. Die Bastler die noch kein neues Brett haben, könnten sagen, der ist nicht die Numer eins, also wirds ein Intel!
Aber um den BD auch wenn er nicht der schnellste ist, einen Mega abverkauf zu beschehren, währe es , wenn es für viele "alte" AM3 Bretter ein Bios für dem FX geben würde, dann würden um so mehr anstelle zum Intel zu wechselln, sich "egal ob sie ihn brauchen oder nicht" einen FX kaufen, nur um sagen zu können "ja ich merke das er Windows schneller Lädt und das Bild aufbaut als bei meinem alten PhenomII x6!"


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Sodele, dann betrachten wir doch jetzt mal den 2600k als 100% Angabe

;  ; 112,9%
 FX-8150(?); - ; 102,3%
 i5-2600k; 100,0% ; 100,0% (Reference)
 FX-8100(?);  ; 98,5%
 ;  ; 95,9%
 ; ; 94,8%
 FX-6100(?); ; 90,2
 PII X6 1100T; 84,7% ; 87,4%
PII X6 1055T; 74,8%; 77,3%
 i5-2400; 74,2%; 77,1%
 i7-930; 71,0%; 71,2%
 PII X4 980BE; 66,0%; 64,5%

Wie man sieht, das passt auch nicht so wirklich rein, auch wenn es nicht sooo schlecht aussieht, aber man hat doch relativ große Abweichungen, die aber recht konstant bei 3 Prozentpunkten liegen.

Btw. hier noch das Spielen mit 112% 990X und 100 % FX8150. Der 2600k würde da nur auf 83,4% kommen, was hier nicht wirklich einem Wert entspricht. Ich denke daher nicht, dass der 9?0X die 112% Markieren.

Entweder es ist der 2600k, oder es eine CPU mit OC, und dann kann man die Zuweisung echt vergessen, da es VIEL zu VIELE Variationsmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sodele, zählen wir doch mal auf, was an CPUs da wohl genommen wurde:
> 
> FX-8150
> FX-8100
> ...



Es waren laut der Aussage im Post...


> So apparently the FX-8150 and FX-6100 are somewhere on these charts.....


... offenbar nur der 8150 und der 6100 im Test - demnach kann das nicht stimmen:



Skysnake schrieb:


> i7-2600k; 112,9%; 112,9%
> FX-8150; - ; 102,3%
> *FX-8100; - ; 100,0%*
> X6 1100T; 98,4% ; 98,5%
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Tja, dann streich das raus, und mach einen 2600k non OC daraus?

Die 112,9% würde ich dann eventuell doch beim 990X sehen, oder eben bei einem 2600k mit OC auf den Turbo vom 8150, der @stock eben dann wohl etwas schneller ist als der 2600k. Bei CB liegen 2600k und 9?0X nämlich sehr viel näher zusammen als bei PCGH. 

Das wäre zumindest die für mich wahrscheinlichste Situation, wenn der FX-8100 nicht dabei ist.


----------



## crankrider (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht immer die gleiche Reihenfolge sein.
> 
> Könnte auch i7-2600K, i5-2500K, i5-2400 und dann der FX-8150 sein...


 

Lach, die zwei Kleinen 2500er & 2400er vor dem BD 

Ich glaube nicht.


Grüße

crank


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> also wenn der test ja den BD abklopfen soll, würde ich sagen, das der 100% der 8150 ist, *und wenn ich dann bedenke, das noch kein Tester den Patch für Win7 hat, dann ist da noch einiges an leistung in Reserve!*
> 
> 
> selbst wenn der 8150 der 100er ist, dann würde es bei dem P/L bedeuten, das die CPU sicher gut abzuverkaufen ist, das Problem aber wird sein, die Bastler haben schon lange ein AM3+ Brett, weil sie es nich abwarten konnten, und Angst hatten, das zum Verkaufstart des BD Plötzlich alle Bretter ausverkauft sind. Die Bastler die noch kein neues Brett haben, könnten sagen, der ist nicht die Numer eins, also wirds ein Intel!
> Aber um den BD auch wenn er nicht der schnellste ist, einen Mega abverkauf zu beschehren, währe es , wenn es für viele "alte" AM3 Bretter ein Bios für dem FX geben würde, dann würden um so mehr anstelle zum Intel zu wechselln, sich "egal ob sie ihn brauchen oder nicht" einen FX kaufen, nur um sagen zu können "ja ich merke das er Windows schneller Lädt und das Bild aufbaut als bei meinem alten PhenomII x6!"



Die dumme Ausrede schon wieder? Weiss nichtmal, wo AMD diese Aussage hernimmt. AFAIK wird FMA bereits seit SP1 unterstützt.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es geht um ganz andere Dinge dabei. XOP, FMA4 (sollte auch noch nicht drin sein meines Wissens nach), wobei die zwei Dinge nicht so entscheidend sind. Entscheidend ist, dass der Windows-Sheduler wohl extremen Dünnpfiff veranstaltet, und Thread quer über alle Cores im <Sekunden-Takt jagt. Das kostet halt Leistung. Wie viel ist aber schwer zu sagen. Irgend etwas zwischen 1 und 10% vermutlich. Im Zweifel könnten es aber auch noch mehr sein. Man sieht halt nicht, wie oft der Switch wirklich passiert. Wenn das nach jedem Slice ist, dann würde da sehr sehr wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr als 10% Leistung flöten gehen.


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OBRovsky hat mal wieder ein kleines Update gebracht. 
Der Text dazu:


> All CPUs 4.2 GHz + 4 GB DDR3-1866 MHz (1-8-8-8-24). Phenom II X6 1100T on 4.2 GHz is about 14 percent in average better then FX-8150 at 4.2 GHz. Core i7-2600K at 4.2 GHz is better then FX-8150 at 4.2 GHz about 39 percents (in average). Look at table for details ...
> 
> enjoy
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex_89 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@ xTc

Danke für die Info .

Aber mal im Ernst. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß der Bully so grottig abschneidet. Das würde ja quasi bedeuten, daß man selbst bei massiv multithreaded-Anwendungen im Schnitt hinter dem X6 liegt. Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, daß das beim Launch ähnlich aussehen wird. Gut, das ganze ist taktnominiert, der FX hat mit 3.6/4.2GHz zwar im Vergleich zum 1100T nen Tacken mehr Takt drauf, aber selbst bei den Standardtakten beider Prozis würde es da böse für den Bully (im Vergleich zum X6) aussehen.

Das Hauptproblem des Bullys ist IMO die schwache IPC - wie man hier ja recht schön bei den singlethreaded-Anwendungen sieht. Im Schnitt liegt der BD diesbezüglich auf dem Niveau eines K8-Athlon. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch die größte Schwäche der neuen Architektur. Der Unterschied zwischen K8 und K10 bezüglich der IPC beträgt eben diese 20%. Hätte Bully K10-IPC, dann wärs an und für sich ein genialer Prozi. Na ja, Piledriver wirds dann wohl richten (müssen).


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich bin zwar um jede neue Info dankbar die vor dem Launch ins Netz kommt, doch für mich ausschlaggebend sind erst Benchmarks die von renommierten Seiten wie PCGH, CB usw)stammen. 
Daher ist es mir egal wie gut oder schlecht der BD gemacht wird.


----------



## Rudiratlos (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

den Typen der "OBrovski" macht, der sollte mal wegen Mobbing und geschäftschädigung verklagt werden, aber denke der ist zu feige seine wahre Identität preis zu geben!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Bitte informieren. *OBR* ist *OB*(e)*R*(meier) von PC-Tuning Czech, deren CPU-Redakteur.


----------



## crankrider (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

natürlich ist der BD nicht so schlecht, sorry aber wer ist bitte so dumm und fällt auf solche Benche´s
oder mit Paint entworfenen Tabellen rein  Lach wo sogar ein 1100T den BD abzieht, sorry aber OBR
hat schon vor langer Zeit seine glaubwürdigkeit verloren, dazu gibt es in den US-Foren schon einige 
Beiträge, jetzt nicht nur bezüglich des BD´Thematas sondern allgemein. 

Aber umsonst macht OBR das ja nicht


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Vielleicht die falsche Anlaufstelle, aber ich möchte jemanden um einen kleinen Gefallen bitten.

Jemand der einen Phenom II X4 hat soll bitte mal CineBench R11.5 laufen lassen, mit folgenden Settings:
Thuban/Deneb @ 3,0 GHz (15x 200 MHz); 2x 8 GiByte DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7-21 1T; TM deak.

Ob nun 2x 8 GiByte oder 2x 4 GiByte ist mir egal. Entscheidend ist DDR3-1333 CL7. Bitte zusätzlich zum CineBench Screen alle CPU-Z-Reiter (CPU, Board, Ram) mit hinzufügen. Danke. 

Screen bitte einfach hier posten, dank. Ich möchte mein Score gern in etwa bestätigt haben. 


Grüße


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich könnte leider nur mit DDR2 dienen ^^


----------



## Arikus (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

und ich habe leider nur 4x2GiB CL9


----------



## Ende August (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Vielleicht die falsche Anlaufstelle, aber ich möchte jemanden um einen kleinen Gefallen bitten.
> 
> Jemand der einen Phenom II X4 hat soll bitte mal CineBench R11.5 laufen lassen, mit folgenden Settings:
> Thuban/Deneb @ 3,0 GHz (15x 200 MHz); 2x 8 GiByte DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7-21 1T; TM deak.
> ...



 Mein X6 als Vierzylinder.

http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-kopieed6s.png

  Solltest du noch etwas brauchen, sag bescheid.

EDIT:
 Sehe gerade, dass  die CPU- NB mit 2,6GHz taktet.
  Ich mache mal einen Vergleich mit 2,2GHz.

EDIT2:
 Macht keinen relevanten Unterschied.



[FONT=&quot]Rechner[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
AMD Thuban X6 1090T @ H²O
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 / 8GB Corsair Vengeance 
AMD Radeon HD 5870 XFX / SyncMaster 226BW
Thermaltake Spedo Advance / be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-650W 
SSD Crucial m4 SSD 128GB / Win 7 Home Premium 64-Bit[/FONT]


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

3,45 kommt gut hin, das hatte ich damals so ungefähr auch, als ich noch den 955 hatte.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Oktober 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> den Typen der "OBrovski" macht, der sollte mal wegen Mobbing und geschäftschädigung verklagt werden, aber denke der ist zu feige seine wahre Identität preis zu geben!



Nur gut dass wir hier in einem (halbwegs) freien Europa leben, und nicht Rudis Wunschdiktatur inklusive harte Strafen für "Gedankenkriminalität". 

1. Wie kommst du auf Mobbing? Mobbing bezieht sich immer auf Individuen. Firmen kann man nicht mobben. 
2. Geschäftsschädigung wäre es höchstens, wenn er strikt die NDA verletzt. Und dagegen könnte man sicher auch klagen. Bin mir nur nicht so sicher, ob er wirklich gegen die NDA verstößt oder ob diese überhaupt für seine Revision (B2) noch gilt. 


Und manoman. Was willst du damit eigentlich bezwecken? Willst du, dass AMD dich als ihr nächstes Maskottchen anwirbt?



crankrider schrieb:


> natürlich ist der BD nicht so schlecht, sorry aber wer ist bitte so dumm und fällt auf solche Benche´s
> oder mit Paint entworfenen Tabellen rein  Lach wo sogar ein 1100T den BD abzieht, sorry aber OBR
> hat schon vor langer Zeit seine glaubwürdigkeit verloren, dazu gibt es in den US-Foren schon einige
> Beiträge, jetzt nicht nur bezüglich des BD´Thematas sondern allgemein.
> ...


 
Ganz miese Ausrede. 
Sogar wenn OBR unglaubwürdig ist, haben wir da immer noch Coolaller, CanadardPC und Donanimhaber (der jetzt wohl auch mitlerweile einen eigenen hat). 

Aber an irgendwas muss man sich ja klammern, wenn er als Early Adaptor mehr ausgibt als für einen i5 oder i7.


EDIT: Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## crankrider (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ganz miese Ausrede.
> Sogar wenn OBR unglaubwürdig ist, haben wir da immer noch Coolaller, CanadardPC und Donanimhaber (der jetzt wohl auch mitlerweile einen eigenen hat).
> 
> Aber an irgendwas muss sich ja der geneigte AMD Fanboy klammern, wenn er als Early Adaptor mehr ausgibt als für einen i5 oder i7.


 

Bin zwar ein Fanboy, bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, das ich der Realität nicht ins Auge sehe,
nur gebe ich nichts auch solche drittklässigen Benche´s die eh zu 90% ein fake sind 
Den Donanimhaber und co. sind ja wirklich sehr vertrauenswürdige Quellen  aber
gut, wenn Du Dich darin orientieren magst, dann weis ich ja jetzt wenigstens wo Du 
dich informierst 

Klammern muss ich mich noch lange nicht, den falls der BD wirklich nichts sein sollte,
was ja aber nicht der Fall ist, würde ich bei meine Phenom II bleiben 

Grüße

crank


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



crankrider schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein Fanboy, bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, das ich der Realität nicht ins Auge sehe,
> nur gebe ich nichts auch solche drittklässigen Benche´s die eh zu 90% ein fake sind


 
Ob Fake oder nicht sei mal so in den Raum gestellt.
Fakt ist aber, das sich so manches Gerücht aus OBR's Glaskugel bewahrheitet.
Ob man den Ergebnissen nun Glauben schenken darf, muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja, die Ergebnisse scheinen zu stimmen, da Sie ja auch von anderen bestätigt wurden. Das muss man so schon stehen lassen.

Was allerdings jedem klar sein sollte, der die AIDA-Benchmarks gesehen hat, ist, dass das nicht alles in Ordnung ist. Da ist noch gewaltig der Wurm drin in den Samples die OBR hat, bzw. mit den BIOS-Versionen die er hat.

Daher kann man eben die Ergebnisse nur als untere Schranke für die Leistungsfähigkeit nehmen. Schlechter wird es nicht mehr. Besser kann es aber sehr sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich schon noch werden. Einfach deswegen, weil die AIDA-Benches absolut 0 Sinn ergeben, und eine CPU eben schon ziemlich auf ihre Caches angewiesen ist.

Das Problem ist halt, das man nicht sagen kann, ob das Problem überhaupt zu fixen ist per Software, oder erst mit BD2 ein Hardware fix kommt, und wenn es einen Softwarefix gibt, dieser gleich zur Einführung von BD verfügbar ist, oder erst später kommt. Nachdem das schon nicht klar ist, kann man dann auch, sofern ein Fix kommt, mit einer Leistungssteigerung zwischen 1 und 15-20% rechnen realistisch betrachtet. Mehr glaub ich jetzt eher nicht, könnte aber in Einzelfällen dennoch der Fall sein. 

Das ist halt eine GEWALTIGE Spanne, die von "man der schlägt ja nicht mal den 2600k und ist teils sogar langsamer als der 1100T, und muss rein über den Preis verkauft werden" bis hin zu "OMFG WTF das Ding rockt ja das Haus wie der Teufel höchst persönlich WTF!!!111einseinself, das Ding zerreißt ja den 2600k mehr oder weniger in der Luft "

Ergo, was können wir mit den Ergebnissen anfangen? 

RICHTIG! Eigentlich nichts. Dass das Ding nicht noch viel langsamer als ein Phenom II wird, war ja an zu nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Warten wir mal ab, wenn die CPUs am Markt sind und alles OK ist, wie sie sich dann schlagen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Auch AIDA kann spacken, das muss nicht das Sample sein. Davon ab posten OBR sowie Donanim Haber nahezu immer echte Slides und Werte ...


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

AIDA spackt aber nicht Marc. Zumindest ist sich der AIDA Hersteller da 110% sicher, dass da alles super läuft, was AIDA anbelangt. 

Deswegen sage ich ja, die Ergebnisse sind richtig, aber BD eben noch nicht bugfrei, bzw. voll funktionstüchtig. Bzw. Wenn das wirklich den gewünschten Werten entspricht, sollten sich einige Leute bei AMD einen neuen Job suchen


----------



## crankrider (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ja schon, aber OBR hat seit den ganzen Gerüchten rund um den BD ja schon des
öfteren mal daneben gegriffen. Einiges hat sich evt. als wahr herausgestellt, 
aber wie so viele hier schreiben, man sollte abwarten bis CPU auf dem Markt ist
und dann vertrauenswürdige und unabhängige Quellen ihn testen, anstatt sich
hier über die bis jetzt von denen gelieferten Werte fetzt 

Grüße

crank


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ... sollten sich einige Leute bei AMD einen neuen Job suchen


 
Der CEO wurde ja schon ausgetauscht.


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Mit welchem AM3+ Board testet PCGH Bulldozer?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der hat mit der Technik an sich aber weniger zu tun, sondern eher mit den Verträgen für Zulieferern/Kunden und der Ausrichtung des Unternehmens, und da war die Sache mit Fusion zwar eine ziemliche Durststrecke, aber der der richtige Weg, wie es aussieht.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der CEO wurde ja schon ausgetauscht.


 
Und der Produktmanager auch


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der ist aber erst gegangen (worden), nachdem der neue CEO da war. Das ist ziemlich unabhängig von der Sache. 

Mich wunderts eher, das man nicht von einer größeren Fluktuation bei AMD hört. Ein neuer CEO bringt oft so einiges im Schlepptau an Leuten mit, die eben auch ihr Pöstchen haben wollen. Also ein Mann der geht, das ist schon fast lachhaft.


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> AIDA spackt aber nicht Marc. Zumindest ist sich der AIDA Hersteller da 110% sicher, dass da alles super läuft, was AIDA anbelangt.


 

Es gab aber letztens ein Update.

Aida64 1.85.1639 Beta released: Release Package | AIDA64 Extreme Edition (beta) 1.85.1639

Bulldozer related changes:



identification of AMD FX-xxxx (aka Zambezi)
TDP limit detection for AMD K15
improved chipset information for AMD K15 IMC
fixed: Engineering Sample detection for AMD K15


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und was betrifft davon bitte schön die Mechanismen um den Speicherdurchsatz zu bestimmen?

Soll ich jetzt etwa die Mail raus suchen, in der mir bestätigt wurde, dass ab Rev schlag mich tot, müsste ich jetzt nachsehen, BD zu 100% unterstützt wird, was den Benchmark angeht. Die Leistungsdaten also definitiv stimmen und es diesbezüglich auch keine Nachbesserung mehr geben wird. Die haben das schon getestet. Das ist durch.


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es wäre nicht der erste Entwickler, der sich täuscht. Solange er nicht Zugriff auf Retail Ware mit finalem Agesa Code hat (wird doch sonst als große Hoffnung angesehen), sind definitive Zusagen nicht möglich. Wenn er erst kürzlich die Erkennung für Retail CPUs eingebaut hat, wird der nicht seit 'ner Ewigkeit Zugriff auf Retail CPUs haben. Das improved chipset information könnte auch ein versteckter Hinweis sein.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Bios=/=Architektur.

Der Software-Developer Guide ist schon Ewigkeiten draußen. Dort wird die Architektur für die Programmierer beschrieben.

An der Architektur an sich ändert sich auch mit einem neuen Bios nichts, sondern höchstens die Nutzung selbiger. Die gehen da aber mit lowlvl Sachen dran, um die maximale Leistung aus dem Chip zu kitzeln. Wie viel dann rüber kommt ist von der Hardware und dem BIOS abhängig. Die Mechanismen die man benutzt ändern sich aber für den Programmierer nicht. Das ist für ihn transparent. Wenn er Befehl XY ausführt, oder Daten von X nach Y schiebt per Move, dann ist das alles, was er sieht. Was die CPU dann REAL! macht, sieht er nicht, und kann er auch nicht beeinflussen. Das hängt dann halt von der CPU ab.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich dir versuche zu sagen.


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht der erste Entwickler, der sich täuscht. Solange er nicht Zugriff auf Retail Ware mit finalem Agesa Code hat (wird doch sonst als große Hoffnung angesehen), sind definitive Zusagen nicht möglich. Wenn er erst kürzlich die Erkennung für Retail CPUs eingebaut hat, wird der nicht seit 'ner Ewigkeit Zugriff auf Retail CPUs haben. Das improved chipset information könnte auch ein versteckter Hinweis sein.


 
Die, die ein Bios mit finalem Agesa Code brauchen, haben es auch.
Mittlerweile bieten die ersten Hersteller ein solches Bios sogar Public an.


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Die, die ein Bios mit finalem Agesa Code brauchen, haben es auch.
> Mittlerweile bieten die ersten Hersteller ein solches Bios sogar Public an.


 

Ja toll, mittlerweile sollte das heißen. Skysnake behauptet seit Monaten, dass Aida64 100% korrekt läuft. Vor ein paar Monaten gab es maximal Agesa 0.9x oder eher 0.7x. Final suggeriert für mich 1.x.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

was verstehst du bitte nicht daran, das es für den Programmierer keine Rolle spielt.

Als einfaches Beispiel. Bei Automatik hast du 2 Pedale und fertig. Eins zum bremsen das andere zum Gas geben das war's. Wenn du jetzt einchipsatztuning machst, ändert sich für dich als Fahrer nicnts, dennoch hast du mehr Leistung. Ähnlich ist das hier.


----------



## SoF (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Eigentlich kennen die Jungs der AwardFabrik LN2-gekühlte Systeme, also was sollte es für einen Grund geben, dass sich ein ausgewählter Kreis spät nachts um einen Tisch versammelt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein zweites Bild gibt es hier, mehr Informationen jedoch leider noch nicht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich sehe da einen FX-81x0  und du steht da auch rum


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Alex_89, dass der Unterschied vom 6000+ zum  2600K gravierend ist, leuchtet ein. Ich versteh nur manche Leute nicht  die so tun, als ob er auch mindestens zehn mal so schnell ist wie z.B.  ein 1090T. Ich habe selbst den letztgenannten und ich habe hier ein  System mit 2600K, das für einen Freund bestimmt ist. Der Unterschied im  Alltag ist fast nicht gegeben und in Games, nur bei Starcraft 2 und  dergleichen bemerkbar. Über Crysis oder Metro kann ich nicht viel sagen,  die hab ich nicht im Regal, jedoch Anno 1404! Bei flys über eine  Großstadt kommt es beim X6 manchmal zu einem irgendwie "langsameren"  spielfluss. Es erscheint dann irgendwie nicht ganz flüssig, stockt aber  auch nicht. Weiss nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll... Auf 4Ghz,  ist aber fast schon kein Unterschied mehr zu spüren. Der 2600K kann aber  auch 2 Threads mehr zur Verfügung stellen, die das Spiel auch nutzt.  Von daher ist das durchaus verständlich in meinen Augen. Ich selbst habe  mich jedenfalls trotzdem für Bulldozer entschieden. Irgendwie trau ich  der Achitektur mehr zu, als das bisher gesehene! Dein Entschluss,  einfach mal beide Seiten auszuprobieren finde ich aber gut. Man  sollte sich nicht einfach auf eine Fraktion versteifen, aus  irgendwelchen unsinnigen Überzeugungen. Ich selbst hab schon öfters mal  das Lager gewechselt und bin damit bisher gut gefahren.






Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich halte mein System immer gern aktuell. Ein Crosshair V und einen Abnehmer für den X6 hab ich auch, demnach kostet mich das relativ wenig. Zudem wollte ich eh meinen CPU-Kühler tauschen und da passt das ganz gut zusammen.



Ist ja alles schön und gut  aber wenn du auf den FX wechseln tust ... nach all dem was du hier abgelassen hast --> Dann lache ich dich aus (aber zu recht und richtig) -->


----------



## Arikus (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



SoF schrieb:


> Ein zweites Bild gibt es hier, mehr Informationen jedoch leider noch nicht


 
steht doch über den Bildern:



> Rudelgucken beim Bulldozer Benchen



Bin echtm al über die Ergebnisse gespannt, wenn sie denn endlich veröffentlich werden dürfen.


----------



## xTc (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



SoF schrieb:


> Eigentlich kennen die Jungs der AwardFabrik LN2-gekühlte Systeme, also was sollte es für einen Grund geben, dass sich ein ausgewählter Kreis spät nachts um einen Tisch versammelt?



Der dritte von rechts schaut aber sehr deprimiert auf's Ergebnis.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und der ganz rechts könnte sich mal rasieren und sieht zudem be*SoF*en aus *duck und weg*


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und einen Teuren, Disconebel ich da sehe  man kann sein Bier aber auch anderst kühlen


----------



## SoF (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und der ganz rechts könnte sich mal rasieren  und sieht zudem be*SoF*en aus *duck und weg*


 
Da sah ich noch gut aus - Sonntag früh nach 26 Stunden benching war es dann schon argh hässlich 




xTc schrieb:


> Der dritte von rechts schaut aber sehr deprimiert auf's Ergebnis.


 
Und Michael "no_name" Schnetzer (ohne Haare, mit Brille) schaut gar nicht erst hin


----------



## xTc (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Entwieder lief die Mühle nicht richtig oder der Score war einfach kacke. 
Hast du ne Ahnung welches Bios auf dem Crosshair V war?


----------



## SoF (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das Neueste 

Um den BD zu betreiben braucht man in jedem Fall erst ein neues Bios - wenn man umsteigt also bitte nicht vergessen noch mit der alten CPU zu flashen, sonsten schaut man in die Röhre


----------



## Skysnake (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

das ist aber "geringfügig" bescheiden, wenn man gar keine alte CPU hat, aber noch kein aktuelles BIOS


----------



## SoF (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

dann geht es einem wie uns und man fährt kurzfristig noch in einen shop und muss sich eine besorgen 

20 extrem-overclocker, gefühlte 20 tonnen hardware, unzählige GT, 2600K und 2500K aber nicht eine AM2/AM3-CPU...


----------



## Rudiratlos (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Der dritte von rechts schaut aber sehr deprimiert auf's Ergebnis.


 

weil er stolzer besitzer eines 2600k ist 



Skysnake schrieb:


> das ist aber "geringfügig" bescheiden, wenn man  gar keine alte CPU hat, aber noch kein aktuelles BIOS



und deshalb habe ich einen alten x2 3800+, nen 5200+ und nun auch nen Sempron 140 liegen, weil ich schmerzlich merken musste, das mir ein AM2 nix auf einem AM3 brett bringt zum Bios flashen !


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja alles schön und gut  aber wenn du auf den FX wechseln tust ... nach all dem was du hier abgelassen hast --> Dann lache ich dich aus (aber zu recht und richtig) -->



Okay, den musst du mir jetzt aber erklären! Was genau hab ich denn abgelassen und wieso ist der Wechsel auf einen FX ein Grund zu lachen?

PS.: Ich hoffe doch ich bin aufgrund der späten Stunde nicht zu verpeilt um den Sinn/Inhalt deines Kommentars richtig zu deuten. Bitte erleuchte mich, denn ich bekomme da einfach keine Logik rein...


----------



## Ralf345 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



SoF schrieb:


> Das Neueste
> 
> Um den BD zu betreiben braucht man in jedem Fall erst ein neues Bios - wenn man umsteigt also bitte nicht vergessen noch mit der alten CPU zu flashen, sonsten schaut man in die Röhre


 

Bios 0813 schon? Ich tippe auf ein älteres.


----------



## xTc (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Die werden das allerneuste gehabt haben.
Warum? Ganz einfach, weil jemand von Asus direkt dabei war.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Jetzt müsste nur noch jemand verkünden wie die Session so gelaufen ist...


----------



## Runlevel5 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste nur noch jemand verkünden wie die Session so gelaufen ist...



Dürfen die noch garnicht.
Aber hoffe das es bald richtige Fakten gibt.
Richtige Tests.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wieviel Liter Stickstoff habt ihr eigentlich verbraucht?


----------



## Menthe (4. Oktober 2011)

Les ich das gerade richtig das man fürs CV erst n BIOS Update braucht fürn BD?


----------



## Ralf345 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Die werden das allerneuste gehabt haben.
> Warum? Ganz einfach, weil jemand von Asus direkt dabei war.


 

Trotzdem älter als 0813....ganz sicher. Vermute eher das 0812 oder 0811.



Menthe schrieb:


> Les ich das gerade richtig das man fürs CV erst n BIOS Update braucht fürn BD?


 
Kommt drauf an welches Bios bei Dir drauf ist. Eigentlich sollte es ab Bios mit Agesa 0075 zumindest mal anlaufen mit Bulldozer.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Okay, den musst du mir jetzt aber erklären! Was genau hab ich denn abgelassen und wieso ist der Wechsel auf einen FX ein Grund zu lachen?



Weil du x mal verlauten ließest, das der Wechsel zu einen Sandybridge Quatsch ist, weil der Ph2 für alles ausreicht...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



xTc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der 2600k Wert stimmt, der des Thuban stimmt ...
 und nach allen was wir von anderen Benches gesehen haben, kommt das mit dem FX auch hin ... OBR hätte ruhig einen 2500k mit 4,2ghz mit reinnehmen sollen(der macht mit 4,3ghz 6,76 im cine 11.5) und schon sind die anfänglichen(von AMD gezeigten und 600mhz höreren Takt verschuldeten) 19% auf unbedeutende 4% gesunken.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Bei den Taktvergleichen raubt man Bulldozer den Taktvorteil. Aber klar ist wohl, dass Bulldozers IPC gesunken ist, was vor geraumer Zeit von AMD Fans strikt verneint wurde. Aus technischer Sicht wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob das an Bugs im Design liegt, die vielleicht in einer neuen Revision ausgebügelt werden können, oder einfach das ganze Design nicht wie erwartet durchschlägt. IPC ist so kaum besser als Bobcat - einem low power Design. Für Spiele braucht es IPC, das ist der Grund weshalb die Sandys so gut abgehen in Spielen. (Takt klammere ich aus, Intel und AMD CPUs takten alle über 3 Ghz, nimmt sich nicht so viel)


----------



## crankrider (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



			
				Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, den musst du mir jetzt aber erklären! Was genau hab ich denn  abgelassen und wieso ist der Wechsel auf einen FX ein Grund zu lachen?





PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Weil du x mal verlauten ließest, das der Wechsel zu einen Sandybridge Quatsch ist, weil der Ph2 für alles ausreicht...



Mhh, komisch. Hast Du schon irgendwelche offiziel bestätigten Benches, das Du wiedermal so auf den Putz haust DramaQeen,
mir ist es klat, das du Deinen 2600er liebst, aber freu Dich nicht zu früh, oder warst Du an dem WE bei den Benches dabei 

Grüße

crank


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



crankrider schrieb:


> Mhh, komisch. Hast Du schon irgendwelche offiziel bestätigten Benches, das Du wiedermal so auf den Putz haust DramaQeen,
> mir ist es klat, das du Deinen 2600er liebst, aber freu Dich nicht zu früh, oder warst Du an dem WE bei den Benches dabei
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Denkst du etwa wirklich, dass BD 200% schneller ist als Sandy Bridge? So ungefähr müssten ja die Vorteile liegen, wenn sich ein Umstieg von Phenom II auf SB nicht lohnt, ein Umstieg von Phenom II auf BD aber schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> das ist aber "geringfügig" bescheiden, wenn man gar keine alte CPU hat, aber noch kein aktuelles BIOS


 
Brauchst du aber nicht, du kannst auch mit einer Unknwon CPU ein Bios flashen, kein Thema. Ist ja nicht wie bei Intel.


----------



## crankrider (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Denkst du etwa wirklich, dass BD 200% schneller ist als Sandy Bridge? So ungefähr müssten ja die Vorteile liegen, wenn sich ein Umstieg von Phenom II auf SB nicht lohnt, ein Umstieg von Phenom II auf BD aber schon.


 
Ach was, 200% scheller als wie der SB auf gar keinen Fall. Ich habe auch nie behauptet das sich der Umstieg für die jenigen, die den Leistungszuwachs SB gegenüber eines Phen II brauchen nicht lohnt,
wollte damit nur sagen das es sich auf jeden Fall lohnen wird, von einem Phen II  955er und höher, oder von einem 1090er, 1100T umzusteigen 

Ich habe hier nirgends die Leistung der SB´s kritisiert, da ich ganz genau weis, was sie können. Finde es immer nur sehr amüsierend, wie hier User ( PsychoQeen ),
wie oben geschrieben, die Leistung des BD kritisieren, wenn er noch nicht mit Sicherheit weis, was der BD leisten wird, das ist alles  

Grüße

crank


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Brauchst du aber nicht, du kannst auch  mit einer Unknwon CPU ein Bios flashen, kein Thema. Ist ja nicht wie bei  Intel.


 Wie ist das denn jetzt, brauche ich eine Cpu die mit dem vorhandenen Bios läuft um auf das neueste Bios zu flashen?
Weil wenn nicht, wieso mussten die Jungs von AwardFabrik dann eine kaufen?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> Weil du x mal verlauten ließest, das der Wechsel zu einen Sandybridge Quatsch ist, weil der Ph2 für alles ausreicht...



Du blendest gern Dinge aus die dir nicht passen, oder PsychoQuincy?
Ich wechsel nicht auf BD, nur wegen der Mehrleistung. Ich habe bereits ein Crosshair V das mich nichts gekostet hat und bastel gern an meinem System. (Das hab ich aber auch schon gesagt) Den X6 hab ich auch schon jemandem versprochen. Was also sollte mich davon abhalten, mir einen FX zu holen?


----------



## SoF (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

*Meine TOP5 "must-have" für Bulldozer:*

1. ein passendes AM3+ Motherboard mit neuem Bios (quasi soweit ich weiß bei den meisten Boards offiziell noch nicht verfügbar  )
2. eine passende Bulldozer-CPU
3. guter RAM (ich meine wirklich GUUUUTEN RAM, so RAM der richtig was kann...  )
4. frische Festplatte, da momentan ja alles auf Sandy läuft (und weiterhin laufen wird) 

5. und am allerwichtigsten: viiiiiiiieeeel LN2 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



SoF schrieb:


> 5. und am allerwichtigsten: viiiiiiiieeeel LN2 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Okaaay... Ein eigener Tankwagen voll Stickstoff? Dekadent


----------



## Ralf345 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@SoF: eigentlich sind für viele AM3+ Boards mittlerweile Agesa 0.9x Biose offiziell verfügbar - und das reicht für Bulldozer.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



SoF schrieb:


> *Meine TOP5 "must-have" für Bulldozer:*
> 
> 1. ein passendes AM3+ Motherboard mit neuem Bios (quasi soweit ich weiß bei den meisten Boards offiziell noch nicht verfügbar  )
> 2. eine passende Bulldozer-CPU
> ...



Und wo ist die Schutzbrille? 

 Das musst jetzt sein. 

Dennoch bleibt meine Frage im Raum stehen, wie viel LN2 ihr denn so verbraucht habt. 

Und wie sieht das mit den Potts aus, bzw. der Hardware. Habt ihr die gestellt bekommen? Hätte auch mal lust, mit Stickstoff zu benchen, in den nächsten Semesterferien oder so. Am liebsten würde ich ja den Heliumtank anzapfen, der bei uns steht, aber das ist dann 1. bischen zu teuer und 2. gibts da ein klares no go für. Das ist einfach zu viel Asche, die man verpulvert. Ist ja selbst mit dem Sammeln vom Helium schon ein teurer Spaß. 

PS: 10 Liter flüssiges Helium sehen aber sehr "cool" aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn jetzt, brauche ich eine Cpu die mit dem vorhandenen Bios läuft um auf das neueste Bios zu flashen?
> Weil wenn nicht, wieso mussten die Jungs von AwardFabrik dann eine kaufen?


 
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht haben sie das nicht gebacken bekommen. 
Ich hab das schon 2-4 Mal gemacht, eine CPU eingebaut, obwohl das Bios die nicht unterstützt hat und das Bios dann erst aktualisiert.
Ging immer problemlos. Im Bios steht halt nur "Unknwon Processor", das ist alles, aber gestartet ist das System immer.
Ich wüsste auch nicht, wieso das nicht starten sollte.


----------



## SoF (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Sobald es sich um eine größtenteils neue / überarbeitete CPU-Generation handelt funktioniert dies jedoch nicht.
Was du hattest waren nur fehlende Microcodes jedoch keine ES CPUs die das Board bisher noch gar nicht kannte.

@Ralf Man erlebt viele Dinge mit ES-CPUs


----------



## Ralf345 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ach ES CPUs waren das? Da hätte ich non-ES CPUs erwarten, sollten schließlich längst ausgeliefert werden. 

Auf dem Crosshair muss ein sehr altes Bios drauf gewesen sein. Ab Bios 05xx läuft BD an, ganz sicher. Agesa 0.x für AM3+ ist ja im Hinblick auf Bulldozer designed. Der K10 Agesa Code ist auf einer viel höheren Version.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Also ein eindeutiges Jain. Ich liebe das 
Heisst also entweder Sempron für 35 Öcken mitbestellen, oder es drauf ankommen zu lassen und schlimmstenfalls am Tag des Zusammenbaus doch noch einen Sempron für 50 Öcken im Einzelhandel zu erwerben . Oder warten und einen für 35 nachbestellen. Eindeutig die schlechteste Option


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



SoF schrieb:


> Sobald es sich um eine größtenteils neue / überarbeitete CPU-Generation handelt funktioniert dies jedoch nicht.
> Was du hattest waren nur fehlende Microcodes jedoch keine ES CPUs die das Board bisher noch gar nicht kannte.


 
Glaube ich nicht. Ich hab auf einem AM2+ Brett einen Phenom X6 draufgemacht und das Bios war auch uralt, trotzdem ist der Rechner hochgefahren und man konnte bequem im Bios die neue Bios Version draufschieben, damit der Prozessor auch erkannt wird.


----------



## xTc (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der Phenom II X6 war nach dem X4 ja keine vollständig neue Architektur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und?
Es war eine neue Generation.
Als AM2+ rauskam, waren sie für den Phenom 1 gemacht.

Ich sehe da absolut keine Probleme. Wäre auch bekloppt, wenn man sich ein AM3+ Brett kauft und den Bulldozer, wenn der neu kommt und nicht ein System startet.
Neee, das wird schon starten.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und man sollte davon ausgehen das Leute die sich Himbeereis mit LN2 zubereiten das hinbekommen würden, wenn es gehen würde 
Also gehe ich mal davon aus das ich eine Cpu zum flashen benötige. Hm vl. ein Überfall beim Kollegen und seinen CPU herausreissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Und man sollte davon ausgehen das Leute die sich Himbeereis mit LN2 zubereiten das hinbekommen würden, wenn es gehen würde



Keine Ahnung, was das für Typen sind, vielleicht kriegen die nur noch LN² hin und die einfachsten Dinge nicht mehr.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Also gehe ich mal davon aus das ich eine Cpu zum flashen benötige. Hm vl. ein Überfall beim Kollegen und seinen CPU herausreissen


 
Ich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Quanti, es kann schon sein, dass die CPU nicht startet. Kommt halt drauf an, wie groß die Unterschiede sind. Im Zweifel bricht halt einfach das BIOS ab, weils denkt, die CPU wäre defekt. 

Auf einem AM3+ Brett wird aber selbst die älteste BIOS-Version schon reichen, um zu flashen. Deswegen sind es halt AM3+ Boards


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es sind AM3+ Bretter, für Bulldozer gemacht, daher wird das Brett mit Bulldozer starten, egal wie alt das Bios ist.

Dass das auf AM3 vielleicht nicht funktioniert, kann sein, das weiß ich nicht, aber auf AM3+ wird das klappen.

Ich hab ein AM3+ Brett und es läuft sehr gut, daher brauche ich das Bios auch nicht mehr Flashen, wenn Bulldozer raus ist (und im Preis stimmt) kaufe ich mir einen und werde das dann ausprobieren.
Alleine nur deswegen würde ich mir einen kaufen und dann mit der Filmkamera das dokumentieren.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ok ich glaube dir. Wenn es nicht klappt wirst du mit PNs zugemeckert bis die Nachbestellung des Semprons da ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ok ich glaube dir. Wenn es nicht klappt wirst du mit PNs zugemeckert bis die Nachbestellung des Semprons da ist


 
Zum Glück gibts ja ein "Account Löschen" Thread.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Oktober 2011)

Und das verrückte daran ist, dass quanti selbst mit einem neuen Account noch eher die 50.000 Posts erreichen würde, als irgendjemand anderer.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts ja ein "Account Löschen" Thread.


 Das wäre zu hart. Grenzt ja an Körperverletzung


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Und das verrückte daran ist, dass quanti selbst mit einem neuen Account noch eher die 50.000 Posts erreichen würde, als irgendjemand anderer.


 
Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich löschen lässt, ist der User Name dann wieder frei und man kann ihn nehmen?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Bei den Taktvergleichen raubt man Bulldozer den Taktvorteil. Aber klar ist wohl, dass Bulldozers IPC gesunken ist, was vor geraumer Zeit von AMD Fans strikt verneint wurde. *Aus technischer Sicht wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob das an Bugs im Design liegt*, die vielleicht in einer neuen Revision ausgebügelt werden können, oder einfach das ganze Design nicht wie erwartet durchschlägt.



AMD hat schon vor langer Zeit verlauten lassen,
 das ein Integer Kern "nur" 80% vom k10 an Leistung bringen wird ... auch wenn das hier immer "weggeredet" oder "verneint" wird ... komischerweise passt das zu den bisherigen Benchergebnissen 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du blendest gern Dinge aus die dir nicht passen, oder PsychoQuincy?
> Ich  wechsel nicht auf BD, nur wegen der Mehrleistung. Ich habe bereits ein  Crosshair V das mich nichts gekostet hat und bastel gern an meinem  System. (Das hab ich aber auch schon gesagt) Den X6 hab ich auch schon  jemandem versprochen. Was also sollte mich davon abhalten, mir einen FX  zu holen?



Rumschrauben und Rumbasteln das machen viele gern, also wenn du dieses so tust , dann bitte las es andere auch  und unterlass solche Posts ala " von CPU x auf CPU y zu wechseln ist Blödsinn weil der Leistungszuwachs zu gering ist"


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> AMD hat schon vor langer Zeit verlauten lassen,
> das ein Integer Kern "nur" 80% vom k10 an Leistung bringen wird ... auch wenn das hier immer "weggeredet" oder "verneint" wird ... komischerweise passt das zu den bisherigen Benchergebnissen


 
Nö, AMD hat gesagt, dass ein Modul 80% der Leistung eines fiktiven Bulldozer Dual Cores hat, mit dem Phenom hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

*Nein.*

Ein BD-Modul packt laut AMD 80 Prozent eines fiktiven BD-Dualcores. Und nicht (!) eines K10.5-Dualcores. Die nun offenbar geringere IPC war wohl nicht geplant ...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> Mhh, komisch. Hast Du schon irgendwelche offiziel bestätigten Benches, das Du wiedermal so auf den Putz haust DramaQeen,
> mir ist es klat, das du Deinen 2600er liebst, aber freu Dich nicht zu früh, oder warst Du an dem WE bei den Benches dabei



OMG, wenn man nicht weiterweiß(weil ich RECHT hab) dann halt "dumm" kommen ... ehm hab es nicht nötig , weiter darauf einzugehn 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, AMD hat gesagt, dass ein Modul 80% der Leistung eines fiktiven* Bulldozer *Dual Cores hat, mit dem Phenom hat das nichts zu tun.



nö, AMD sagte das er die Leistung eines "Aktuellen" PH2 hat... nix von wegen Bulldozer stand sogar in der PCGH , oder wollt ihr eure Leser verarschen ...

Sry für Doppelpost, pls zusammenführen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> nö, AMD sagte das er die Leistung eines "Aktuellen" PH2 hat... nix von wegen Bulldozer


 
Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. 
Die 80% beziehen sich auf einen fiktiven Bullzoder Dual Core, den es halt nicht gibt.
Mit dem Phenom hat das alles nichts zu tun.


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es gibt Leute, die hören hartnäckig nur das, was sie hören wollen....


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

noch wenige Tage, ich glaube, währe hier und in anderen Foren einige nicht durch eine leitung getrennt, würde es wegen dem Quark schon tote geben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das glaube ich nun nicht.
Hitzige Diskussionen gibts immer und überall, aber man prügelt sich doch deswegen nicht gleich.

Sind ja nur noch wenige Tage, einfach mal abwarten, was wirklich dahinter steckt und wenn die Pro Takt Leistung eines Moduls tatsächlich geringer ist als die eines Phenom Dual Cores, dann bedeutet das, dass AMD ein Problem hat.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die hören hartnäckig nur das, was sie hören wollen....



Lol hör bitte auf zu reden wenn du nicht weißt um was es geht ... !!!! In der PCGH war ein Interview vom AMD Sprecher, der sagte " Ein >>>BulldozerModuuul<<<<<
 hat 80% der Leistung eines "Aktuellen DualCores"(was war denn anfang 2011 Aktuell... Atari 2600 oder was) , und da 80% + 80% = 80% sind, hat ein Integer kern nur 80% Leistung eines Thuban kernes ... und genau das spiegelt sich in den Ganzen Benches wieder, wo ein X6 mit gleichen Takt mit dem FX verglichen wird .



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> noch wenige Tage, ich glaube, währe hier und  in anderen Foren einige nicht durch eine leitung getrennt, würde es  wegen dem Quark schon tote geben!



Haha, hunde die Bellen beißen nicht... die hier laufend rumdrohen sind eh kleine Kasperskys


----------



## Cleriker (4. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> Rumschrauben und Rumbasteln das machen viele gern, also wenn du dieses so tust , dann bitte las es andere auch  und unterlass solche Posts ala " von CPU x auf CPU y zu wechseln ist Blödsinn weil der Leistungszuwachs zu gering ist"



Ich verbiete es ja keinem und ich kann mich nicht an einen Post von mir mit diesem Wortlaut erinnern! Jeder kann hier tun und lassen, was er will, aber deshalb sofort jedem hartnäckig einen 2600k an den hals reden, ist nicht das gelbe vom ei. Genau wie einen Prozessor zu kritisieren, den es noch nicht gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Lol hör bitte auf zu reden wenn du nicht weißt um was es geht ... !!!! In der PCGH war ein Interview vom AMD Sprecher, der sagte " Ein >>>BulldozerModuuul<<<<< hat 80% der Leistung eines "Aktuellen DualCores"(was war denn anfang 2011 Aktuell... Atari 2600 oder was) , und da 80% + 80% = 80% sind, hat ein Integer kern nur 80% Leistung eines Thuban kernes ... und genau das spiegelt sich in den Ganzen Benches wieder, wo ein X6 mit gleichen Takt mit dem FX verglichen wird.


AMD sagt BD-Modul = 80 Prozent eines BD-Dualcore, wie oft noch?!


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD sagt BD-Modul = 80 Prozent eines BD-Dualcore, wie oft noch?!


 

wie ein DC besteht doch aus zwei Moduen, also hat ein DC am ende 160% und dann von was, womit wird das verglichen, wo kommen die 160% her ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die hören hartnäckig nur das, was sie hören wollen....


Kann ich also so stehen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> wie ein DC besteht doch aus zwei Moduen, also hat ein DC am ende 160% und dann von was, womit wird das verglichen, wo kommen die 160% her ?


Ein Dualcore besteht aus zwei Kernen, ein Modul nicht - sondern aus weniger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> wie ein DC besteht doch aus zwei Moduen, also hat ein DC am ende 160% und dann von was, womit wird das verglichen, wo kommen die 160% her ?


 
Nö, wie kommst du denn drauf?
Ein fiktiver Bulldozer Dual Core hätte eben zwei FPU Einheiten und nicht nur eine für beide Integer Kerne.
Wie soll er da 160% mehr Leistung haben?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD sagt BD-Modul = 80 Prozent eines BD-Dualcore, wie oft noch?!



Lol , langsam fange ich an, an euren Verstand zu zweifeln(meine ich Platonisch) oder in der PCGH wird mißt geschrieben 

Also bitte, diese aussage die schon alt ist ... spiegelt genau "das" wieder , was man in heutigen Benchmarkes sehen tut


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

der 12. scheint nun Offizeil zu sein!

AMD Bulldozer: Monster-CPU kommt am 12. Oktober - News - CHIP Online

und alle sind "BE" !!!!!!!!!!

und dann diese aussage!

"Aber auch auf der älteren Plattform AM3 dürften  die neuen CPUs funktionieren - je nach Mainboard wird aber eventuell ein  BIOS-Update fällig."


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Lol , langsam fange ich an, an euren Verstand zu zweifeln(meine ich Platonisch) oder in der PCGH wird mißt geschrieben
> 
> Also bitte, diese aussage die schon alt ist ... spiegelt genau "das" wieder , was man in heutigen Benchmarkes sehen tut


 
Ja lies nochmal das was du hier unterstrichen hast. Da steht NICHT dass damit 80% eines Phenom-Dualcores gemeint sind... meine Güte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Lol , langsam fange ich an, an euren Verstand zu zweifeln(meine ich Platonisch) oder in der PCGH wird mißt geschrieben
> 
> Also bitte, diese aussage die schon alt ist ... spiegelt genau "das" wieder , was man in heutigen Benchmarkes sehen tut


 
OK, wie schon gesagt, du musst verstehen, was da steht, scheinst du nicht zu begreifen, also erkläre ich es noch mal.

Die 80% beziehen sich auf einen tatsächlich Dual Core, also auf einen Bulldozer Dual Core, und auch sonst nichts.


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

wie da wird BD mit BD verglichen, was soll das denn?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Es wird vereinfacht erklärt, wie ein Modul arbeitet ... BD-Modul gegen fiktiven BD-Dualcore.


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

egal, nun da alle als "BE" also ohne fetsen Multi kommen, werden die sicher gut abverkauft ab 12!


----------



## F-4 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja wer nicht Hardcore User ist und einmal einen BE gehabt hat wird das nicht mehr missen wollen !
Ich fuer meinen Teil finde es Klasse das es wieder BEs geben wird ... 

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> egal, nun da alle als "BE" also ohne fetsen  Multi kommen, werden die sicher gut abverkauft ab 12!



Da an der gesammten PC Welt gesehn die Übertakter wohl deutlich unter 1% der Userzahl ausmachen ist das zwar nice to have das alle einen offenen Multi haben, aber sicher nichts womit AMD jetzt den über drüber Gewinn machen kann. Zudem erleichtert es Fälschern die Arbeit.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> egal, nun da alle als "BE" also ohne fetsen Multi kommen, werden die sicher gut abverkauft ab 12!


 
Ist eigentlich egal, die meisten kaufen z.B. das Top Modell, weil sie eben damit den höchsten Takt bekommen, völlig unabhängig von OC.


----------



## F-4 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

1% vom ganzen PC Breich Ok , aber von denn Home Usern ...?
Naja ich denke die Zahl steigt stetig ! denn was abgeschreckt hat war diese Ram/PCI etc. Multi einstellen weil man am FSB Bus herumspielen muss . 
Und wenn es nur der Sohnemann ist der dem Papa denn PC etwas aufdreht 
Solangsam hat sich das schon etwas mehr herumgesprochen ...
Dazu ist es schon nett wenn man den Takt per Software Regeln kann auch nach Oben ... ich Takte meine Kiste nur noch direkt mit K10Stat und nicht mehr im Bios 

mfg F-4


----------



## Bambusbar (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> werden die sicher gut abverkauft ab 12!


 
Wie, CPUs mit Alterbeschränkung?
Haha .. ok, der war schlecht.

Eine Woche noch .. ich bin mal gespannt.
Vorallem wie sich bis dahin der Preis fürn i5 entwickelt hat, den ich mir dann wohl doch aufgrund ernüchternder BD-Spielebenchmarks zulegen werde :x


----------



## PsychoQeeny (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Eine Woche noch .. ich bin mal gespannt.
> Vorallem wie sich bis dahin der Preis fürn i5 entwickelt hat, den ich mir dann wohl doch aufgrund ernüchternder BD-Spielebenchmarks zulegen werde :x



Naja, wenn der i5 mal nicht teurer wird als jetzt


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wie, CPUs mit Alterbeschränkung?
> Haha .. ok, der war schlecht.
> 
> Eine Woche noch .. ich bin mal gespannt.
> Vorallem wie sich bis dahin der Preis fürn i5 entwickelt hat, den ich mir dann wohl doch aufgrund ernüchternder BD-Spielebenchmarks zulegen werde :x


 Gibt doch noch keine verbindlichen Tests des BD. Ich warte auf den Launch und die dann folgenden Berichte, z.B. den PCGH-X-Bench-Marc. Dann werde ich sehen, ob ich meinem AM3+-Sockel so ein Ding spendiere. Zu Intel wechsle ich dann doch erst mal nicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich weiß, dass es noch keine verbindlichen Tests gibts.
Meine aussage war ja auch darauf bezogen, dass es diese in einer Woche gibt. xTc ist bestimmt schon fleißig am benchen


----------



## Rudiratlos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

also dem Test nach feudelt der BD mit dem 2600K den Boden !

Planet 3DNow! Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bulldozer auf Weltreise (BD rollt an Part II)


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> also dem Test nach feudelt der BD mit dem 2600K den Boden !
> 
> Planet 3DNow! Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bulldozer auf Weltreise (BD rollt an Part II)



wenn der Test denn stimmt


----------



## Rudiratlos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

das deckt sich ungefär mit den werten die wir hier haben !


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Pressekits sind raus/unterwegs. 
Inhalt: Asus Crosshair V Formula, CPU und eine schicke Gürtelschnalle so wie es ausschaut. 

Quelle: OBR | AMD FX Press kit! AMD finally sent them to reviewers


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2011)

Nice!  Board hab ich schon, Schnalle brauch ich nicht... Fehlt nur noch son netter Chip. Wer hat einen für mich?


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Sieht sehr schick aus 
Son Pressekit würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Nicht nur du. Ich würde gern mal testen, was mit der Flex FPU geht! Aber ich bekomme ja so was schickes nicht


----------



## Menthe (5. Oktober 2011)

xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Pressekits sind raus/unterwegs.
> Inhalt: Asus Crosshair V Formula, CPU und eine schicke Gürtelschnalle so wie es ausschaut.
> 
> Quelle: OBR | AMD FX Press kit! AMD finally sent them to reviewers



Schick schick. Würde sowas auch gerne haben. Darfst du sagen wann du die ersten Ergebnisse veröffentlichen darfst?


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Vorfreude


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und mit Blechdosen! Hoffentlich kommen die auch in den Handel.


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

wäre doch mal was, warum sollte man Hardware nicth mal ansprechend verpacken


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ja und hinterher Kaffee drin aufbewahren: Bulldozer Coffee - Start your day fully unlocked


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Aber auf JEDEN!


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hat die Dose nicht den typischen Ausschnitt an der Seite, wo der Spreader zu sehen ist? Ich denke doch! Sieht man ja auf den beiden letzten Bildern. Da wird der Kaffee wohl nicht lange drin bleiben...


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Das ist halt ne Kaffeepad-Dose! mit Spenderöffnung 

Die CPU ist ja von ner kleinen Plastikhaube geschützt. Die klebste halt rein und gut ist. Dann haste eine Füllstandsanzeige


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...950127816.25074.116984275031917&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...950127816.25074.116984275031917&type=1&ref=nf


 
Du kannst uns doch sicher sagen, ob die Blechdose, deren Inhalt so geheim ist, dass ich nicht mal ahne was drin sein könnte, sich als Kaffeebehälter eignen würde


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der von PCGH kommt in einer kleinen grünen Plastikbox. *Hust*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Nur der eine, der andere nicht  [das Kit kommt auch]


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> also dem Test nach feudelt der BD mit dem 2600K den Boden !
> 
> Planet 3DNow! Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bulldozer auf Weltreise (BD rollt an Part II)


 
Du bist ja ein richtiger "Hardwarekenner" *hust*


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Planet 3dnow ist auch nur mit vorsicht zu geniessen,das ist ne amd seite. Die werden wohl nur genau so wie intel es macht cherrypicks nehmen und niks mit praktik ,average gleichgut wär aber toll.
Damals musste der 1090T gegen den 860 gleichziehn und hat das ziemlich gut gemacht mit in der praxis nur wertlosen nachteilen also ohne grosse schwächen.
Hoffe der bully zieht genau so gut mit und konkurriert genau so im preis wie damals die 6kerner aufgestellt wahren.
Die offiziellen tests rücken aber endlich näher.

Find prime numbers? haben die den cache repariert oder klatschen die da auch nur ne zahl hin,krass aber das will ich im forum auf userscreens erst einmal in der realität sehn.
Wenn die daten halbwegs aus der nase gezogen sind würd ich mal sagen wie letztes mal, in spielen praktisch(nicht benchish oder frapsish weil das ist noobish.) gleichgut und in arbeit P/l king.

Über das BE(bekloppten edition alla mediamarkt,wenigstens für kenner) getuh,wir sind hier nicht bei intel .....amd kann man alle übertakten und black werden die erst wenn man richtig was draufheizt,eher lilablau..
K -steht für lass das portmonee mal unnötig  aber das ist intels neue anticlocker hirachie..wird mit dem tray und versandhandel zu tun haben,das nehmen wir dankend an .


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> das deckt sich ungefär mit den werten die wir hier haben !



Hast du diese Werte ermittelt, oder Jemand der etwas weniger voreingenommen ist? 
Ich meine, die 160% Aussage ist ja nicht gerade vielversprechend, was Neutralität und mathematischen Sachverstand angeht.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Marc, eine Bitte hätte ich an dich.

Habt ihr eventuell genug Zeit, ein Ubuntu auf zu setzen, das dauert ja keine 20 min, es soll nämlich schon einen Compiler-update geben, womit BD voll unterstützt wird. Da kann man dann wenigstens sehen, was FMAx und XOP so bringen. Aktuell wird man da wohl keine Software finden, die das unterstützt. Leider finde ich denk Link nicht mehr, wo das stand -.-

Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr spannend


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

AIDA hat iirc AVX und FMA4 drin.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich weiß, dass AIDA das drin hat  Deswegen müsst ihr das eh bringen. Für ein "0815" Programm wäre es aber dennoch interessant, wie sich BD verhält, wenn man extra für ihn compiliert.

Die AIDA64 Benchmarks zum Cache müsst ihr eh bringen. Ich sehe das mit als eine der wichtigsten Benchmarks überhaupt an. Über kaum einen Benchmark wurde bei BD so viel spekuliert wie über diesen! Also wirklich mit Abstand am meisten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der AIDA Cache-Bench spackt sicherlich, also würde ich mich darauf nicht allzu sehr stützen.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...950127816.25074.116984275031917&type=1&ref=nf


 
Nunja, erstmal gucken was beim test überhaupt rauskommt


----------



## XE85 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> also dem Test nach feudelt der BD mit dem 2600K den Boden !
> 
> Planet 3DNow! Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bulldozer auf Weltreise (BD rollt an Part II)



In rein theoretischen Tests, toll, das hat für die Praxis in etwa so viel Aussagekraft wie Super Pi.

mfg


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich sag nur die threadusage von windows8 macht das eh überflüssig,wie eine cpu was erreicht ist egal ,hauptsache das.Erweiterungen werden bei allen herstellern öfter nicht als doch genutzt weil die power auch so ausreicht.
Ist halt alles programmierersache und normal wissen die halbwegs was zu tun ist ,deshalb versteh ich solche sorgen nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der AIDA Cache-Bench spackt sicherlich, also würde ich mich darauf nicht allzu sehr stützen.


 
Das ist halt die Frage. Eigentlich sollte mit der Retail-Version alles funktionieren. Deswegen bin ich auch ganz heiß darauf


----------



## Rudiratlos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Hast du diese Werte ermittelt, oder Jemand der etwas weniger voreingenommen ist?
> Ich  meine, die 160% Aussage ist ja nicht gerade vielversprechend, was  Neutralität und mathematischen Sachverstand angeht.


 


160%, wo behaupte ich das ?


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Starcraft II wäre interessant. Ob das eine Bulldozer Domäne wird?


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Starcraft ist vor allem interresant wenn man gern in der steinzeit zurückbleibt oder ein vorbild für den schlechte praggramierer pranger braucht. 
In der praxis selbst auf nem athlon kein problem,spielen hat nichts mit pcgh worstcase zu tun.e-sportler spielen nicht im noobmodus,sondern mit knapp 100fps.die haben keine zeit für grafik ausser tarneffekte.
zurück in die intel ecke und wenns kein k ist zeig ich dir mal wie man sowas im average pcgh performance index wegputzt,ja ....amd braucht kein K,die haben schon genauso wertloses BE.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Aufn Athlon kein Problem?
Dann viel Spaß jedem Multiplayermatch was mehr als 200 Einheiten hat


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

jaja....mach das nem anfänger klar der keine ahnung hat.
Bei 200einheiten stehn sich 4 noobs gegenüber.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Und was ist mit Custom-Maps und Lategame im SP?


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

BilligOC  ,was custom maps an mehrleistung fressen sollen kapier ich aber nicht....
Hab starcraft wegen des moorhun styles aber nicht ausgespielt,das ist so grottig das ich immernoch an generals hänge.
Soweit ich weiss sollten aber 30-50 richtig getabte einheiten die karte sowieso frühzeitig einnehmen.200 einheiten sind da eher selten wenns richtig rund geht.
Reparaturservice nutzen mittem im kampf wirkt wunder,geht sogar verlustfrei und übersichtlich.
Bei den wirklichen pro spielern hab ich btw insgesamt noch nie nahe an 100 einheiten gezählt im 1vs1


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Starcraft ist vor allem interresant wenn man gern in der steinzeit zurückbleibt oder ein vorbild für den schlechte praggramierer pranger braucht.


 

Dann sind alte Spiele auf dem Bulldozer verboten. Gibt genügend ältere hungrige Spiele die man dann mit dem Bulldozer besser vermeiden sollte. Spiel mal GTR2 im Regen bei Nacht hinter einem 20er Feld an Autos, viel Spaß dabei. Eine wahrhaftige Zukunfts-CPU der Bulldozer. Eine Desktop-CPU hat durchgängig schnell zu sein Singlethread wie Multithread. Wenn du sagst, dass Programmierer ihre Hausaufgaben machen sollten, könnte man es auch umdrehen. Ob AMD ihre Hausaufgaben zufriedenstellend erledigt hat, werden wir schließlich bald erfahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...950127816.25074.116984275031917&type=1&ref=nf


 
Was ist denn drin, noch eine AMD Grafikkarte?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

@45th Fuchs:
Mittlerweile hast du mir bewiesen das du weder weißt wozu man pro Takt Leistung braucht noch wie man SC2 spielt.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

unsinn ,was auf dem phenom super läuft ohne frapsiche und noobishe praxisferne benches wird darauf sowieso besser laufen,im falle von multithread sogar 2 ganze kerne +ein paar% besser.
Wetten das ich dich in nem strategietitel hinrichte,hab nur kein starcraft mehr habs verschenkt weil ich lieber einheiten aus dieser zeit steuere als irgendwelche futuristischen umdenkkram wo ich nachdenken muss wer ist denn jetzt die artillerie und wer der panzer.Im sportmodus spielen alle flüssig genug online sodass keine amd vs intel unterschied entstehen,der hat mal garnichts mit pcgh worstcase zu tun.
Ist schon dran zu hören das du wohl ein paar einheiten zuviel brauchst  in dem spiel kommt es aufs hirn an.
Und jetzt bitte kein intel vs amd gelaber,wir sind in sachen threads nicht in der steinzeit,und solche meinungsunterschiede sind eher fps/euro vs maximale leistung wo das geld nichts ausmacht,die letzten 3 pcs hat intel verloren.Ich baue trotzdem viele intel systeme für leute,die aber durch die grafikkartenverbilligung meist average geschlagen werden und selbst kenner von pc´s noch dankbar halten ich übertakte halt gern für die weil es mich nur noch 1 minute kostet ,für die perfektion dann 2stunden.


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> unsinn ,was auf dem phenom super läuft ohne frapsiche und noobishe praxisferne benches wird darauf sowieso besser laufen


 
Bulldozer ist kein Phenom. Gegen die schnellsten Phenoms wird Bulldozer vermutlich hier das Nachsehen haben. Aber leider wird die PCGH wohl keinen Phenom II X4 980 im Test haben, dann gehts ja noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Aber leider wird die PCGH wohl keinen Phenom II X4 980 im Test haben, dann gehts ja noch.


 
Den kannst du doch problemlos mit einem 965 simulieren.
Ebenso kannst du mit einem 1100T einen 4GHz Phenom X6 simulieren, das ist doch kein Thema.
Man kann aber auch den Bulldozer auf 3GHz runtertakten und dann mit dem Phenom @3GHz vergleichen und dazu Sandy und Lynnfield @3GHz dazu nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Aber leider wird die PCGH wohl keinen Phenom II X4 980 im Test haben, dann gehts ja noch.


Woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wer sich auskennt und die richtige software nutzt nimmt selbst nen i7 wie ein hund ran im falle von x6 die non k .
Es kommt halt drauf an was man macht,was man weiss ,und was man mit den informationen anfangen kann.
Die ganzen unterschiede sind für bencher toll aber kurz bitte drauf zurückommen das ein c2d mit oc auch noch fast alles kann.

Kurz auf Marcs reply :finde es sowieso blöd die teuren cpu´s zu testen ,für jemand wie ein 6 jähriges kind sind die kleineren billigen viel interresanter weil das erst echte fps/euro gibt nach ein paar stunden nachforschen.
Im aktuellen heft hätte der 1055er den i5 zur strecke gebracht in p/l,wenigstens auf nem guten board,mit oc sogar alle non-k versionen locker im average mit minimal! nachteil im singlethread vs alle! non-k.
Der 1100T ist leider nicht erforderlich ....und viel! zu teuer.
Ich selbst habe sogar komplexe wegen dem 1090er... zuviel geld.


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnis?


 
Das ist der Typ der seine Nase immer an die Fensterscheibe drückt.  Das sollte man mal dem Hausmeister melden.


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnis?


 

Beim letzten CPU Großtest habt ihr auch nur den 955 BE dabei gehabt. 

Die CPUs würde ich mir wünschen:

- 2600k
- 2500k
- 1100T
- X4 980
- Bulldozer


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Die Werte des X4 980 sind im Index und im Review online. Zudem ist der X4 955 viel weiter verbreitet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Beim letzten CPU Großtest habt ihr auch nur den 955 BE dabei gehabt.


 
Reicht doch auch.
Willst du Ergebnisse für den 980 haben, kannst du es prozentual doch einfach dazurechnen, du kennst ja den Takt des 955 und den des 980.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

2 sehr schlecht unkenntlich gemachte Pics 
P.S: Wer rät was da ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> P.S: Wer rät was da ist?


 
Ein System mit einem sehr miesen Kabelmanagment?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

100 Punkte für den Kanidaten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ein Bully  NEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Nö ,bulldozer ist kein phenom ,trotzdem wird er wahrscheinlich stärker als sein als ein phenom...,vor allem wenn man nicht übertaktet und seinen intel blödsinn sonst wohin schiebt,singletread in spielen wird! aussterben,jetzt nutzen sie noch 2 threads weil mehr noch! nicht nötig ist und der programmieraufwand sich nicht lohnt,aber multithread spricht dann klare sprache wenn man es doch braucht.
Ein programm was schlecht , also nur für amd programmiert wurde zockt genau so gut intel ab,der programmierer allein hat das sagen,werden sie für beide optimiert tut es sich mal so gut wie garnichts.
Ich kann mich auch mit der nase in benches hängen anstatt lara´s ***** der fast so hübsch ist wie die nachbarin zu geniessen,nur das diese anfängerzahlen mich dann 0 interresieren nach dem motto ,
was geht mich das an!


----------



## Rudiratlos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Tja, da werde ich wohl recht behalten, auch wenn einige mich seit wochen deswegen aufgezogen haben !

AMD Bulldozer: Super-Turbo & neue Funktionen - News - CHIP Online


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wo wir grad bei Benches sind.
Ich würde gern den i7-860/570 mal wieder öfter sehen. Leistungstechnisch ist er ja knapp hinter dem i5-2500k in Games, mit dem Unterschied das er SMT hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> Tja, da werde ich wohl recht behalten, auch wenn einige mich seit wochen deswegen aufgezogen haben !
> 
> AMD Bulldozer: Super-Turbo & neue Funktionen - News - CHIP Online


 
Öhm... ist doch klar, dass der Turbo Modus jetzt über mehr Kerne geht als früher beim Phenom, einfach weil es mehr Spielraum in der TDP gibt und die Technik besser ist als noch beim Phenom.
Aber das ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt, wo ist die neue Meldung?


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der 860/870/875k liegt gleichauf mit dem 1090T mit leichten singlethread vorteilen und weniger als 7% pro mhz(@beide 4,2ghz!) cinebench10 multitask performance für den i7 bei gleicher taktfrequenz,im singlethread jedoch vorne was aber egal ist.
Messenger startet auch so verzögerungsfrei ,und consolenports laufen auf dem taschenrechner ala athlon 64x2 meistens genau so flüssig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Die Lynnfield sind eben eine alte Generation und niemand vergleicht die mehr, weil sie eben alt sind.
Ist eben so.
Sobald der Bulldozer draußen ist, wird auch der Phenom verschwinden, ist eben so.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Der 860/870/875k liegt gleichauf mit dem 1090T mit leichten singlethread vorteilen und weniger als 7% pro mhz(@beide 4,2ghz!) cinebench10 multitask performance für den i7 bei gleicher taktfrequenz,im singlethread jedoch vorne was aber egal ist.
> Messenger startet auch so verzögerungsfrei ,und consolenports laufen auf dem taschenrechner ala athlon 64x2 meistens genau so flüssig.


 
Die Werte hätte ich aber lieber von PCGH als von dir


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Die sind von pcgh .... ein redakteur spielt sogar immernoch mit nem dualcore und der braucht die leistung etwas öfter als du 
Schau in meiner history und du siehst den vergleich auf screenshots,600punkte trennen den 860 vom 1090 @4,2 ghz =weniger als 7% soviel zu cinebench 10.
Mehr als 60%aller spiele macht immernoch von nicht mehr als 2 kernen und 3 ghz gebrauch,wer nen 2kerner hat kann immer noch mehr spielen ,als das er nicht könnte.
Vor allem bei leichtem bis mittelmässigen oc.
Der alltag lässt grüssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Werte hätte ich aber lieber von PCGH als von dir


 
Die Werte kannst du dir aus den Benchmarks herausziehen, die es so gibt.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Man könnte ja auch einfach die ganzen Phenoms bis auf die x6 weglassen, macht man aber auch net 

@fuchs: Interessant was du über mein Rechnerverhalten weißt.
Ich rate dir mal dazu weniger ins blaue zu schießen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich hab screens von beiden,den 860 und den 1090 @4,2ghz getaktet.... ,im multitask hast du maximal 7%.
Und lass es bloss nicht wieder in gelaber ausfallen obwohl es auf screenshots festgehalten ist,das will keiner mehr.

Btw der x6 1055 knieht wenn man was damit anfangen kann alle non-k´s (immer noch kleiner singlethread nachteil aber multithread ist klare spache dann ,erst recht fps/euro) ..... wer nichts weiss wird auch ausm intel nichts rausholen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach die ganzen Phenoms bis auf die x6 weglassen, macht man aber auch net



Schon sehr bald wird die gesamte Phenom Plattform weggelassen.
Und wieso sollte man nur X6 nehmen?
Du musst doch wissen, wo ein 955 steht, immerhin kostet so einer nur noch 90€.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Genau das ,für spieler reicht selbst das noch ne weile,ich mag nur mehr wegen sachen die niks mit spielen zu tun haben.(welche aerodynamik schmeckt auto und pc ala CAD)
So hol ich aus meinem pc das,wofür die meisten einen mora radiator brauchen ,und wo du...benchmarks für brauchst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Jop, der 955 ist zum Gamen gut geeignet, für Multi Core ist der auch nicht schlecht, es gibt kein Game, das nicht damit läuft.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

x4 ist gut, nur msi 770-c45 nicht(@OC).Kann den 955 cpu´s echt keine schuld zuweisen die sind fps/euro Maximal!.
Die plattformen waren auch zum kaufzeitpunkt besser ,was eigentlich mein kaufkriterium war.
Intel ist! (etwas,fanboys nennens viel aber wiedersprechen vielen jahren erfahrung im alltag) stärker aber in der alltagspraktik braucht man es selten bis garnicht.
Dafür hätten die eher am3+ noch weiter aufwerten können ,durch die verspätung der cpu´s selbst hätten die auch noch ssd caching oder irgend was tolles mehr bringen können als intel,hoffe sie lernen irgendwann doch
noch wie man sowas macht. Die boards waren einfach zu früh.

Was ich sagen will ist du sollt niemals auf die marke allein schauen,ein system hat etliche funktionen ,schnittstellen ,einzelteile und softwares. Wenn du sie mit bedacht einsetzt bist du IMMER! scheller als der rest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ist egal, nimm irgendein Asrock für 40€, reicht und wieso muss man eine CPU immer übertakten?


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Rate denen bitte nie 40 euro boards an  nur wenn du sie echt nicht magst.Die msi´s waren schon teurer aber...naja bombig scharf auch,zudem schiessen die auf dich wenn sie schlechte laune haben
(Ok,waren aber OC..).


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ein 40€ Brett reicht völlig. OK, die Ausstattung ist meist mager, aber damit läuft die CPU genauso gut wie auf einem 200€ Brett.


----------



## Rudiratlos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

legga!


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hab irgendwie trotzdem angst vor sparboards da es 2x770-c45 2xx4 955c3 1x gtx460 768 mitgerissen hat....kann keinem den müll empfehlen,zudem fehlt alles an schnittstellen was wirklich alltagsunterschied macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Ich nicht, ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die sehr preiswerte Boards haben und damit zufrieden sind. Die brauchen auch die vielen Schnittstellen und Controller nicht, denen reicht ein Laufwerk, eine Festplatte und eine Erweiterungskarte.


----------



## F-4 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wie kann man nur so kranke vergleiche anstellen wie hier im Forum ...
Sicher ist das Witzig alle CPUs bei 4Ghz oder 3 GHZ zu vergleichen , aber der PII kocht bei 4 GHZ schon vor sich hin wo der Bulli noch zum teil Stock Takt hat ! 
Also wenn der kleinste 2 Modul Bulli Stock mehr oder auch nur gleich viel leistet in seinem Takt als ein Stock PII 965 ist das eigentlich kein wirklicher Nachteil , denn der Bulli wird dabei trotzdem weniger Strom ziehen und Cooler bleiben und darauf kommt es ja wohl auch an .
Dazu was soll die ******** mit dem BE (oder Intels K), was ist daran bitte so schlecht !?! weil nun auch der 0815 User OC machen kann oder was soll das gebashe ...
Gerade bei denn C2D hat man gesehen das OC ueber denn FSB zwar mehr Leistung bringt als nur ueber denn Multi jedenfalls wenn man weiss was man tut , aber der Verbrauch stieg auch deutlicher an als Takt ueber denn Multi und ich fuer meinen Teil bin Froh diesen BUS Takt Mist hinter mir zu haben !!

mfg F-4

PS: wieso sollte Bulli bei einem Starcraft 2 nicht einen PII ausstechen koennen !?! 
Also Hallo bei einem 2 Thread Spiel und einem 8 Kerner , wenn da nichts geht in Sachen aufteilen auf 2 Module und Turbo bis zum erbrechen eben auch weil "nur" 1/4 der CPU wirklich schufftet dann weiss ich nicht !


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja ,beide recht dann. für normaluser kann ich mir halbwegs vorstellen das es reicht wenn alte standards unterstützt werden aber jeder der schon etwas mehr will hat in der preisklasse wenig zu suchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Naja ,beide recht dann. für normaluser kann ich mir halbwegs vorstellen das es reicht wenn alte standards unterstützt werden aber jeder der schon etwas mehr will hat in der preisklasse wenig zu suchen.


 
Sagen wir es mal so..
Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, einschließlich mich selbst, denen ein teures Brett abgeraucht ist.
Ich kenne aber niemanden, dem ein günstiges 40€ Brett abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Rudiratlos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so..
> Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, einschließlich mich selbst, denen ein teures Brett abgeraucht ist.
> Ich kenne aber niemanden, dem ein günstiges 40€ Brett abgeraucht ist.


 
kann ich bestätigen, die teuren OC Bretter sterben wie die fliegen, die Billigen dinger halten!


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Kommt drauf an ,ich krieg alle kaputt  aber das asus will ich schon behalten,ist auch endlich nach den msi´s wieder gut für alles inclusif oc.hätte nie die marke und preisklasse wechseln dürfen für die ansprüche.
Ist mir wichtiger als cpu ,ein board hat halt alles was so für den urlaub und so weiter zählt(multimediafunktionen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Weil von den günstigen Bretter nur erwartet wird, dass sie laufen und das tun sie.
Bei den teuren Brettern wird rumgespielt und ausprobiert und schon knicken sie ein, weil darauf die gleichen billig Komponenten drauf sind wie auch bei den 40€ Brettern, weil man aber an den 40€ Bretter nicht rumspielt oder ausprobiert, laufen die eben durch.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Allein das nicht dran rumspielen ist zuviel  aber ich kapier das normale leute keine fps/euro kennen,die wollen nur orginal wie meine mutter. 
Aber in dem fall rate ich denen dann eher intel an weil es einfach ohne wissen besser klappt ,amd muss man tweaken aber dann gibts auch power fürs geld.
Hoffentlich ist bulldozer im singlethread doch viel besser als phenom,dann ist ruhe mit unfug,mein messenger startet jetzt schon in millisekunden.. was soll ich damit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Aber in dem fall rate ich denen dann eher intel an weil es einfach ohne wissen besser klappt ,amd muss man tweaken aber dann gibts auch power fürs geld.
> Hoffentlich ist bulldozer im singlethread doch viel besser als phenom,dann ist ruhe mit unfug.


 
Das ist doch albern.
Willst du einen Ersatz für das Pentium 4 System, ist es egal, was du nimmst, oder AMD oder Intel.
Der Leistungsunterschied wird so oder so gewaltig sein, da muss man nichts übertakten.
Wie gesagt, Übertakten ist unsinnig, eine aktuelle CPU hat genug Leistung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Sag ich ja nur das viele nicht einmal das glauben,die glauben für mass effect 2 braucht man einen i7 ....(ich übertakte vor allem bei cad und dvdconvertierung)
intel hat die etwas bessere singlethread reserve und jeder glaubt es sei darum soviel besser,wenn die welt single oder dualtreaded bleibt sollen sie mit nem i5 zufriedener sein ohne clocking.
bitte kein 30%ist viel gerede...ist nähmlich garniks evolutionstechnisch gesehn.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

man man was redest du da?

den Preisaufschlag für ein teures Board holste nie rein durch OC. Zudemhaben die billigeren (nicht billig) mehr als genug Schnittstellen. Teure Board bringen da nur wenig mehr mit. vielleicht 2 SATA ports, etc. Unterm strich ist das aber alles nicht viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Schon schlimm genug, dass jeder denkt, dass ein Quad Core nicht mehr für Battlefield reicht. 

Single Thread ist Banane, interessiert niemanden. Keiner, der vom Pentium 4 auf eine neue Plattform wechseln will, weiß was Single Thread Leistung ist und was man damit machen kann.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Najaa, es hat mich ne grafikkarte nach biosfail gespahrt ,und der sound ist oberklasse,die oc ergebnisse und usb3+sata600+esata+firewire auch.
Ja am board spahren mag ich nicht,weil es jetzt schon alle haben....sollte aber bei maxfps/euro nicht interresieren,quantens meinung stimmt genau so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Du kannst dir auch ein 40€ Brett kaufen und eine Erweiterungskarte mit Sata/USb 3 kaufen und bist immer noch günstiger als wenn du 150€ fürs Brett ausgibts, nur weil das das bietet.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja hab halt für 120 euro auch alles ,vielleicht aber immer noch übertrieben ,das gibts auch für 90euro eine version kleiner,aber nicht mit den fetten kühlblöcken für die spawas .
ROG und 150€+ boards sind eh für den eimer,da zahlt man nur den namen oder max sli.
Hab halt meinen tick nicht bei cpu´s aber bei alltag mit eventuell oc bis die referenztemperatur fast erreicht wird und vor allem so leiser kühlung das selbst ein be quiet netzteil nervt.
Btw ich finde das system von redakteur Spille immer noch zu fett,das zeigt was noch alles geht xD dualcore mit übergrakains gesicht nach dem motto ihr mit euren 6kernern und 8threadern .
Wetten das der schneller ein video convertiert als ein 2600k ohne cudatricks ,das gesamtpaket liefert immer noch tolle werte(bildqualität kann man upscalen dann ist es kein nachteil mehr) 
Echt mal respekt!


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich sag dazu mal nichts mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Nun ja, wenn man einen i7 2600 auf einem 80€ Brett schraubt, ist der nun mal schneller als ein Dual Core auf einem 150€ Brett, da nützt dir das Übertakten auch nichts und wie schon oft gesagt, wieso muss man eine CPU übertakten?
Wenn die Leistung mit Standardtakt nicht ausreichend ist, wird eben eine stärkere CPU gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

45thFuchs, bitte zügle deine Posts - die grenzen teils schon arg an Spam.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

die ersten sollen im Handel sein!

Erste AMD FX-8150 in freier Wildbahn - 06.10.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Öhm Leute es geht hier um Bulldozer nicht um den Sinn oder Unsinn eines teuren Boards, das kann man Notfalls per PN bereden wenns so wichtig ist...
Ich würde sagen BTT


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Zur Info, RAM Takt bringt bei Bulldozer (dem Topic!) eine Menge...


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Klar, die Daten müssen ja zur CPU geschaufelt werden, und je mehr Rechenleistung etwas hat, desto mehr ist er auf hohe Bandbreite beim RAM angewiesen, die Caches lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Glaube nicht das es bully viel nützt ,ist ja kein llano und mit onboardgrafik auf dem board nutzen es auch nur wenige.
Freuh mich auf die pcgh benches ,mal sehn was alles neu dran ist und wofür man den am besten nutzen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es bully viel nützt ,ist ja kein llano und mit onboardgrafik auf dem board nutzen es auch nur wenige.
> Freuh mich auf die pcgh benches ,mal sehn was alles neu dran ist und wofür man den am besten nutzen kann.


 Dann glaub es halt nicht, wirst es ja sehen sobald es die ersten offiziellen Benches gibt..
@Sky Ich sag jetzt mal es kann je nach Bench bis zu 30% CPU Leistung bringen..


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Naja wie schon oft gesagt wurde von 1333 auf 1833 mag das ja stimmen , aber wer sich ein AM3+ Sys aufbaut nimmt heute eh mindestens 1600er Ram drauf und da zu 1833 wird der Unterschied auch nur wenige % ausmachen wie bei DDR 1066 zu 1333 eben auch ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Kommt immer auf den Bench drauf an. Wenn er I/O limitiert ist, kannst du eine lineare Skalierung erreichen.

Dazu kommt ja immer noch der unberechenbare Faktor mit den komischen NT/Ram-Verhältnissen, wo einmal die Performance richtig gut war, und dann ein GEWALTIGES Loch kam in den Leaks. Muss man halt schauen, wies mit den Retail CPUs aussieht.

Bei BD ist einfach so viel Neues drin und so viel schlecht bis gar nicht einzuschätzen, das man sich wirklich nicht zu solchen Pauschalaussagen hinreisen lassen sollte. BD ist eine große Unbekannte, die bald erhellt wird.


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Mich jucken die finger schon wieder,nur das ich nächstes jahr ne gtx680 will . Kann mir keine sinnlosen sachen leisten das kostet erstmal mehr als zuviel ,waküblock muss auch noch draufgeschnallt werden dann...
Schon mies wenn man will aber nicht kann


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

so da mein 1055T/95Watt gerade eingeflogen ist, will ich mal in den Benchparkourt starten, ein 1055T vs 6100 (habe nun beide da !)
also der 1055T geht schonmal @3,6Ghz mit 1,25Volt, und Turbo dann 4,2Ghz rauf! 
also ich werde beide mal ohne Turbo und dann mit 4Ghz Benchen, nur welche Games sind da gut zu, welche haben nen eingebauten Bench, und nutzen die Cores gut aus ?
ach und nochwas, wo finde ich ein Windows Gadet das 6 Cores unterstützt? immo gehen nur vier, und das andere Tool das ich gefunden habe startet nicht!


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Freuh mich auf erste daten,Kann man das unlocken auf 8kern?
xmedia recode mp4convertierung,pass aber auf das du cuda auslässt,cinebench r10 und 11 ,3dmark, pcmark,manche spiele wie bf2bc ,f12010/11 usw... kannst mal gucken die meisten sind gratis ausser den spielen.
Als tuningsoftware das overdrive 4 von amd,oder die mainboardsoftware,biosflash kann unter umständen auch nötig sein.Für gute übersicht über die momentane einstellung kannst du cpu-z dazu nutzen.

Starcraft2
Anno
Dragonage1
Arcania
F1 20210
Battlefield bc2
Mass effect2
Gta4

Eigentlich alle games ,mit msi afterburner oder fraps kannst du die frameraten aufnehmen.Aufpassen das beim cpu benchen die grafikkarte nicht limitiert.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich will erstmal nur Games benchen, weil die sind wohl das wichtigste denke ich !

also bei BC2 habe ich weniger fps mit dem Bully ????????


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ein übertakteter 1055er ist ja auch nicht ganz ohne  denke das nur die 8kerner wirklich schneller sind wenn multitask unterstützt wird.
Mach mal bitte ein altes spiel das nur 2cores nutzt will wissen wie die cpu sich da verhält masseffect oder so,oder einfach mal im taskmanager das spiel klicken und 4kerne deaktivieren.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

habe mal FarCry 2 getestet eben mit

Athlon II x2 2x 1024 @ 3,6
Phenom II x6@x2 @3,6
BDx6@x2 (also 1 Modul) @ 3,6
kein Turbo, kein C1E oder C&Q!

Ranking:
Athlon
Phenom 
BD ! 
der BD ist mit 45 zu 56 und 69 fps weit abgeschlagen, was das ?


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Der Phenom ist schon ganz deutlich zu weit hinten für meinen Geschmack. Da sollte +/- das gleiche raus kommen wie beim Athlon. Eher besser, da der noch den L3 hat.


----------



## Ralf345 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> habe mal FarCry 2 getestet eben mit
> 
> Athlon II x2 2x 1024 @ 3,6
> Phenom II x6@x2 @3,6
> ...




Sind die Werte von dir? Ist das ein Retail Modell mit Agesa 1100 Bios?


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wie gesagt der phenom ist 30%übertaktet,die cpu ist nicht ganz ohne dann,teste mal 3,3ghz mit turbo 3,7 mit orginal northbridge vs orginal bully ,das sollte eigentlich mit dem 1100t mithalten .
Mit dem snipping tool im windowszubehör kannst du screenshots festhalten.Vielleicht mal ein vergleich maxoc vs max oc,halte auch meinen phenom dafür  hin der ist unter wasser da passiert nichts


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ich werde noch keine Offiziellen Bilder oder sowas Posten!

ich denke mal das Ath vs Phen liegt am großen L2 des Ath!

bei BC2 ist der Athlon auch fast gleichauf dem Phen, und der BD wieder hinten !
Bedingungen wie oben @x2!
wieder der AII vorne, wenn hier auch nur sehr knapp!


zum BD OC, habe gerade mal über 5Ghz gehabt, noch ist kein ende in sicht!


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> habe mal FarCry 2 getestet eben mit
> 
> Athlon II x2 2x 1024 @ 3,6
> Phenom II x6@x2 @3,6
> ...


 
Also da denke ich auch das der Wurm drin steckt , der Phenom kann doch kaum so abgeschlagen sein , eben auch weil er zwar immerhin doppelten L2 des PII hat , das gleicht denn fehlenden L3 meist fast wieder aus aber nur fast !
Dazu was erwartest du ? du nimmst dem Bulli all seine Features weg und meinst bei gleichem Takt waere er noch schneller !?
Das Tolle ist ja das er bei wenigen Threads diese auf alle Module verteilen kann und dann massiv denn Turbo nutzt weil TDP Frei wird ... dazu ist 1 Modul deutlich langsamer als 2 Threads auf  2 Modulen ...
Also bei Limt auf 2 Threads und das verteilt auf 2 Module sieht das schon allein wieder ganz anders aus mit Turbo dann sowieso !

mfg F-4


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Rudi, wieviel Saft zieht der denn bei 5ghz aus der Leitung? Und warum testest du nicht alle Kerne?


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

also ich war noch dabei mal zu testen wie die reine Rechenpower im vergleich ist, und das ist weil ich nen AII nur als x2 da habe eben dann nur so zu vergleichen!
daher auch bei gleichem Takt! und x1 geht nicht, weil ein Modul ja schon x2 ist !

aber um euch zu beruhigen, im alle CPUs @ stock, ist der PII und der BD etwa gleichauf, auch in BC2.

aber @5Ghz brennt der BD voll ab!

ich kann nur schonmal sagen, das der BD bei 5GHz das verbrät was der PII bei 4 verballert!


----------



## Ralf345 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Wie sehen die stock Frequenzen deinen Test-CPUs aus?


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

ähä.
möchte gerne wissen ob mein 480 Watt Netzteil reicht (zusammen mit einer GTX480)


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

wird knapp


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Marken: Ja
NoName: Niemals


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

sehr gut, ist Marke. Dann wird es geknechtet bis es mit Pauken und Trompeten untergeht 

thx euch


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

so habe mal AM3 getestet, eins mit ATI Chipsatz ohne BD Bios bleit Schwarz, eins mit NV Chipsatz ohne BD Bios startet mit unbekannter CPU! (sage keine Marken, aber das NV ist ein 7025 das ATI ein 780.)


----------



## Ralf345 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> also ich werde beide mal ohne Turbo und dann mit 4Ghz Benchen, nur welche Games sind da gut zu, welche haben nen eingebauten Bench, und nutzen die Cores gut aus ?


 
Du meinst Demos? Mir fallen folgende ein:

- Final Fantasy Demo Benchmark IV
- Hawx 2
- Lost Planet 2 Benchmark Demo
- StreetFighter IV
- World in Conflict

Alles Demos mit Benchmark Funktion. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie viel Kerne die auslasten.


----------



## XE85 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Spam entfernt + Post verschickt. 

Das Thema ist hier Bulldozer und nicht 40€ Mainboards und ähnliche Diskussionen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*

Hab ich doch gesagt...
@Xe Willst du vllt. die Überschrift ändern? Es heisst glaube ich Quartal 
@Topic

Aber wirklich der max. Wert, in Spielen gibts nen Plus von max. 6% xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt...
> @Xe Willst du vllt. die Überschrift ändern? Es heisst glaube ich Quartal


 
Ist eh Geschichte, weil das 4. Quartal bereits begonnen hat und es inzwischen auch schon Leute gibt, die den Bulldozer haben.
Man kann also schon ein konkretes Datum nennen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Topic Also von Ram Takt


Mögest du das bis NDA-Fall bitte für dich behalten? Oder möchtest du Werte von Tech-Review bei PCGHX leaken? Davon ab bezweifle ich einige Werte: Von DDR3-1333 bis DDR3-1866 wären es +19%, recht heftig (keine reale Anwendung vermute ich).


----------



## Ralf345 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Topic Also von Ram Takt:




Dann müsste Bulldozer ganz schön von der Bandbreite profitieren. Halte ich eher für unrealistisch. Die Max Werte sind sicherlich Ausnahmen. In Packer Benchmarks kann das gut und gerne hinkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD laut AMD erst im 4. Quartel 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mögest du das bis NDA-Fall bitte für dich behalten? Oder möchtest du Werte von Tech-Review bei PCGHX leaken? Davon ab bezweifle ich einige Werte: Von DDR3-1333 bis DDR3-1866 wären es +19%, recht heftig (keine reale Anwendung vermute ich).


 
Das sind bestimmt reine RAM Benchmarks, die natürlich null Aussagekraft für die Praxis haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Marc wie du meints  Und das ist übrigens Priv 
@Quanti War ein theorrthischer Benchmark


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti War ein theorrthischer Benchmark


 
Ja, eben und den kannst du sowieso knicken, weil der nichts aussagt.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

naja, nichts nicht. 

Es ist halt nur eine Aussage, für sehr spezielle Anwendungen. Google würde sich für solche Daten z.B. brennend interessieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Skysnake schrieb:


> naja, nichts nicht.
> 
> Es ist halt nur eine Aussage, für sehr spezielle Anwendungen.


 
Mich interessieren ja nur Benchmarks, die für mich relevant sind und der gehört halt nicht dazu.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

nachdem ich nun erst den x8 hatte, und nun einen x6 Testen konnte, bin ich etwas (meine meinung!) 
der x8 ist verdammt schnell, hatte ihn mit einem x4 und x6 verglichen, nun konnte ich einen x6 vs x6 testen, und naja, darf ja nichts sagen, aber wer nen guten x6 hat, kommt sicher noch ne weile hin!

sage ich es mal so, ich werde Privat den 1055t behalten, und mir dann eine NV600 karte gönnen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Was ist "verdammt" schnell? Für mich ein i7-990X ...


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

naja wir haben ihn gegen den i7 laufen lassen, und dort war er 60/40 schneller!


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

60/40 heisst? Mit i7 ist der 990X gemeint?
Verhältniss von 60/40 oder 60 zu 40 FPS oder was?


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Was heißt denn 60/40 schneller? In 60% der Tests war er schneller?


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

ja 60 zu 40 gewonnen!
i7 2600

aber die meisten waren Server Spezifische tests, ich komem jetzt erst zu Game benches, und naja, da bin ich etwas endtäuscht, werde Privat meinen x6 behalten!


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Probier mal Bad Company 2 aus, das sollte hochskalieren bzw. irgw. BF3


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> ... und naja, da bin ich etwas endtäuscht, werde Privat meinen x6 behalten!


 
Das überrascht niemanden.
In Games ist er kaum schneller als der Phenom, hat man also nicht gerade ein Game, das auf alle Threads läuft, guckt man in die Röhre.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die wenigsten Games laufen nicht auf einem Phenom


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Games laufen nicht auf einem Phenom


 
In die Röhre im Vergleich zu Sandy.
Wieso Bulldozer kaufen, wenn man einen i5 2500k für weniger Geld bekommt, der in Games dann schneller ist?

Klar, du kannst auch mit einem 955 noch alles spielen, das ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In die Röhre im Vergleich zu Sandy.
> Wieso Bulldozer kaufen, wenn man einen i5 2500k für weniger Geld bekommt, der in Games dann schneller ist?
> 
> Klar, du kannst auch mit einem 955 noch alles spielen, das ist nicht das Problem.


Ein schneller Prozessor lohnt eig nur mit SLI, dafür muss man dann aber auch gleich OC rein hauen..
Natürlich steht AMD jetzt unter riesen Druck, viel zu spät ist er schon, jetzt gehts entweder über den Preis oder über die Leistung, sonst wirds ein Ladenhüter


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In die Röhre im Vergleich zu Sandy.
> Wieso Bulldozer kaufen, wenn man einen i5 2500k für weniger Geld bekommt, der in Games dann schneller ist?
> 
> Klar, du kannst auch mit einem 955 noch alles spielen, das ist nicht das Problem.



Wo hast du denn die Glaskugel her ? 
Das ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen auf einmal sogar langsamer sein soll als ein 2500k glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe , wie gesagt bei 4 Kern Spielen sollte beim 8 Modul BD einiges gehen ! von wegen 4 Threads mit 100 % Leistung statt 80 % und massiven Turbo weil nur die halbe CPU ausgelastet ist , also ehrlich wenn das denn 2500k in 4 Kern Games nicht Topt ist die IPC ja gerade zu lausig !!!

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Glaskugel her ?
> Das ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen auf einmal sogar langsamer sein soll als ein 2500k glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe , wie gesagt bei 4 Kern Spielen sollte beim 8 Modul BD einiges gehen ! von wegen 4 Threads mit 100 % Leistung statt 80 % und massiven Turbo weil nur die halbe CPU ausgelastet ist , also ehrlich wenn das denn 2500k in 4 Kern Games nicht Topt ist die IPC ja gerade zu lausig !!!
> 
> mfg F-4


 
Tintenfische.
Wenn das Top Bulldozer Modell den i5 2500k knapp schlägt, also in Anwendungen, aber in Games langsamer ist, was willst du dann noch mit den übrigen Bulldozer Modellen?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@F-4 Dir ist schon klar, dass der X8 als Gegner des 2600K angesetzt ist, wenn jetzt nur die halbr CPU ausgelastet wird, könnte er theoretisch schon unter einem 2500K liegen (Auch wenn die Leistung dann 100% statt 80 beträge, wobei ich denke es werden dann 2 Module ganz ausgelastet statt 4 halb)


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tintenfische.
> Wenn das Top Bulldozer Modell den i5 2500k knapp schlägt, also in Anwendungen, aber in Games langsamer ist, was willst du dann noch mit den übrigen Bulldozer Modellen?


 
aber wer sagt das denn ^^


----------



## Ralf345 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Glaskugel her ?
> Das ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen auf einmal sogar langsamer sein soll als ein 2500k glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe , wie gesagt bei 4 Kern Spielen sollte beim 8 Modul BD einiges gehen ! von wegen 4 Threads mit 100 % Leistung statt 80 % und massiven Turbo weil nur die halbe CPU ausgelastet ist , also ehrlich wenn das denn 2500k in 4 Kern Games nicht Topt ist die IPC ja gerade zu lausig !!!
> 
> mfg F-4


 

Bei 4 Kern Spielen hat das Teil doch erst recht keine Chance gegen den i5-2500k. Bulldozer hat es schwer sich gegen den Vorgänger durchzusetzen, wie soll er es dann mit Sandy Bridge bewerkstelligen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> aber wer sagt das denn ^^


 
Die Logik.
Wenn die Pro Takt Leistung geringer ist als beim Phenom, braucht der Bulldozer entweder mehr Takt oder mehr Threads um das auszugleichen. In Multi Core hat er die Threads, guckst du dir aber die Games an, sieht das schlechter aus und schon ist selbst ein Phenom auf Augenhöhe mit dem Bulldozer, der aber langsamer als ein i5 2400 ist.
Was soll der Bulldozer da rausholen? 1GHz mehr Takt durch den Turbo Modus?


----------



## xTc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tintenfische.
> Wenn das Top Bulldozer Modell den i5 2500k knapp schlägt, also in Anwendungen, aber in Games langsamer ist, was willst du dann noch mit den übrigen Bulldozer Modellen?


 
Naja, Intel bietet ja auch günstigere Core i3/i5 an. AMD bedient nicht nur einen Bereich, sondern mehere. Und da kommt dann beispielsweise ein FX-6xxx ins Spiel.


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

wer sagt dass die Pro Takt Leistung geringer als beim Phenom ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Naja, Intel bietet ja auch günstigere Core i3/i5 an. AMD bedient nicht nur einen Bereich, sondern mehere. Und da kommt dann beispielsweise ein FX-6xxx ins Spiel.



Jop, schon klar, aber der Unterschied zwischen einem i5 2300 und einem i5 2500 ist jetzt nicht so groß, auch vom Preis nicht und der i3 hat eben nur 2 Kerne, ob ein AMD FX 4xxx den schlägt, muss man abwarten.



Clonemaster schrieb:


> wer sagt dass die Pro Takt Leistung geringer als beim Phenom ist?



Das kann man aus den Benchmarks entnehmen, die inzwischen bekannt sind.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich interessieren ja nur Benchmarks, die für mich relevant sind und der gehört halt nicht dazu.


 Das ist ja auch absolut legitim Quanti, und sollte btw. jeder so machen. Man kauft sich ne CPU ja nicht für irgendwelche Balken, sondern damit Sie das was MAN von ihr haben will, möglichst gut erledigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch absolut legitim Quanti, und sollte btw. jeder so machen. Man kauft sich ne CPU ja nicht für irgendwelche Balken, sondern damit Sie das was MAN von ihr haben will, möglichst gut erledigt.


 
Exakt.
Ich finde es ja auch nett, wenn eine CPU auf 8GHz getaktet werden kann oder gigantische Balken beim Super Pi bekommt, aber das ist für mich alles nicht relevant.
Ich kaufe CPUs, weil sie einem genauen Einsatzbereich dienen, in meinem Fall Games, da ich ja einen Office Rechner habe, mit dem ich den Kram so mache.
Und ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass der Bulldozer einen i7 2600k in Games schlagen kann, ich denke sogar, dass er in keinem Game schneller sein wird.

Und wenn er in Anwendungen kaum schneller als ein Phenom X6 ist, ist er auch als Office Prozessor für mich nicht geeignet, da ich den 1090T da schon drin hab.


----------



## xTc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Komisch, da ist so ein dicker fetter schwarzer Block im Weg. 

Benchmark gelöscht! Warum? Darum!


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Bei 4 Kern Spielen hat das Teil doch erst recht keine Chance gegen den i5-2500k. Bulldozer hat es schwer sich gegen den Vorgänger durchzusetzen, wie soll er es dann mit Sandy Bridge bewerkstelligen?


 
Der knack Punkt der noch immer im Dunkel liegt ist nutzt BD bei 4 Threads 4 Module oder Kerne , der Unterschied dessen ist Gewaltig und ich glaube kaum das es 2 Module sein werden , denn dann waere das ganzen tolle Design fuer denn A R S C H !!!
Wie gesagt wenn es 4 Module sind , wird die IPC bei 4 Kern Spielen Hoch sein und der Turbo also Takt dazu auch , wieso sollte das dann langsamer sein als ein 2500K oder gar 2600 K !?!
Ob es nun 2 oder 4 Module sind bei 4 Threads werden wir sehen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## crankrider (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn er in Anwendungen kaum schneller als ein Phenom X6 ist, ist er auch als Office Prozessor für mich nicht geeignet, da ich den 1090T da schon drin hab.



Kommt auf die Anwendungen an, mit einem 1100T brauche ich für eine st.(25gig) Blu ray knapp 8 Stunden, mit dem BD und 1866, anstatt 1600er Ram geht es schon schneller 

Grüße

crank


----------



## xTc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Und da das Süppchen gerade so schön brodelt, mal wieder was von unserem lieben Freund OBR. 

Quelle: KLICK


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Komisch, da ist so ein dicker fetter schwarzer Block im Weg.


 
Ist das Single Thread oder Multi Thread?


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann man aus den Benchmarks entnehmen, die inzwischen bekannt sind.


Ja nur weiss man noch immer nicht wie die Last verteilt wird und bei denn bekannten Sachen die auch noch immer so halbgar sind ist der Takt immer der Selbe ... das BD aber locker bei selbem Verbrauch und Temperatur gut 500 mhz mehr ab kann als der Thuban/PII wird da auch nicht wirklich Beruecksichtigt !
Das ist ja in Etwas so als wenn ich die Hochgetakteten P IV von damals mit dem gleich Niedrigen Takt der Athlon XP vergleichen wuerde ... ein P IV der damals gut 3 Ghz ab konnte haette bei 2000 mhz gegen einen Athlon XP auch keine Sonne gesehen , uebertrieben gesagt 

mfg F-4


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Und da das Süppchen gerade so schön brodelt, mal wieder was von unserem lieben Freund OBR.
> 
> Quelle: KLICK


 
Das erscheint mir doch etwas seltsam, das sind ja 40% Unterschied...


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Und da das Süppchen gerade so schön brodelt, mal wieder was von unserem lieben Freund OBR.
> 
> Quelle: KLICK


 
So No Way Crap ... , Selbst wenn das Stimmen sollte muss man sich immerhin Fragen wieso der 2600K auf ca 30 FPS einbricht bei min FPS und der Bulli nie unter ca 50 FPS kommt !!!
Da behaupte ich jetzt mal so ins Blaue die min 50 FPS sind 100X wichtiger als die 300 bei Max wo Min auf 30 !! einbrechen ... *lol*

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn es stimmt, dass der FX weniger IPC als ein Phenom II hat und Unigine nicht alle Kerne nutzt, könnte es passen [nein, ich habe Unigine nicht auf dem FX getestet und weiß es ergo nicht].

*@ F-4*

Die MINs schwanken, da taugt der Unigine nicht. Ergo nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt, dass der FX weniger IPC als ein Phenom II hat und Unigine nicht alle Kerne nutzt, könnte es passen [nein, ich habe Unigine nicht auf dem FX getestet und weiß es ergo nicht].
> 
> *@ F-4*
> 
> Die MINs schwanken, da taugt der Unigine nicht. Ergo nicht aussagekräftig.


 
schwanken so extrem rein zufaellig oder zeigt sich da ein Muster nur je nach dem mehr oder weniger ...  
Naja wie gesagt es ist doch ueberhaupt noch nicht raus wie das laufen wird mit der Verteilung der Last auf die Module und ob da ein CPU Patch wie beim CnQ unter XP kommen wird oder ein Win Update Etc. von daher wuerde ich da ganz Relaxed erst mal abwarten ...

mfg F-4

PS: wieso laufen die CPUs nicht mit Turbo ? da hat der 8150 mit 4,2 GHZ immerhin nochmal etwas mehr Takt als der 2600K und wenn der Bench nicht alle Kerne auslastet wird die CPU auch ziemlich sicher mit 4,2 GHZ Turbo laufen koennen vom TDP her ...


----------



## xTc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das Single Thread oder Multi Thread?


 
Multi-Thread.


----------



## crankrider (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> wie gesagt es ist doch ueberhaupt noch nicht raus wie das laufen wird mit der Verteilung der Last auf die Module und ob da ein CPU Patch wie beim CnQ unter XP kommen wird oder ein Win Update Etc. von daher wuerde ich da ganz Relaxed erst mal abwarten ...



Richtig, den mom. gibt es da noch einige Anwendungen die die Last noch nicht auf alle verteilen. Keine Ahnung wie es beim Unigine ist, den habe ich das letzte mal mit meinem 965er laufen lassen
und das ist schon was her 

Grüße

crank


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> schwanken so extrem rein zufaellig oder zeigt sich da ein Muster nur je nach dem mehr oder weniger ... Naja wie gesagt es ist doch ueberhaupt noch nicht raus wie das laufen wird mit der Verteilung der Last auf die Module und ob da ein CPU Patch wie beim CnQ unter XP kommen wird oder ein Win Update Etc. von daher wuerde ich da ganz Relaxed erst mal abwarten ... PS: wieso laufen die CPUs nicht mit Turbo ? da hat der 8150 mit 4,2 GHZ immerhin nochmal etwas mehr Takt als der 2600K und wenn der Bench nicht alle Kerne auslastet wird die CPU auch ziemlich sicher mit 4,2 GHZ Turbo laufen koennen vom TDP her ...


Schwanken zufällig, kein Muster. Der Unigine liest den Basistakt aus.


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Nebenbei hab ich mir die PCGH zusammen Fassung vom Bulli nochmal durchgelesen und da steht doch "Ein Modul ist laut AMD schneller als ein Zweikerner mit K10-Architektur" Also hat AMD gelogen oder was ? 
Danach sollte der 8150 selbst Worst Case mit seinen 3,6 GHZ Pro Modul mehr Leisten als ein 1100T auf 2 Kernen mit seinen 3,3 GHZ ... , sollte das wirklich so sein kann bei 4,2 GHZ OC der PII so Ueberagend nun wirklich auch nicht sein ...
Ganz davon ab das der PII bei dem Takt schon fast schmilzt der Bulli aber noch ziemlich sicher Air Cooled Hand zu haben sein wird ...

mfg F-4


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Nun ja, so war es wohl damals ... zudem weißt du nicht, was AMD da an Takt anlegt etc.


----------



## xTc (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> Nebenbei hab ich mir die PCGH zusammen Fassung vom Bulli nochmal durchgelesen und da steht doch "Ein Modul ist laut AMD schneller als ein Zweikerner mit K10-Architektur" Also hat AMD gelogen oder was ?


 
Gelogen nicht, aber vielleicht haben Sie das eigentliche Ziel nicht erreicht.


----------



## Ralf345 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Komisch, da ist so ein dicker fetter schwarzer Block im Weg.


 

Woher stammt die Folie? Riecht ein bisschen nach Fake imo.


----------



## F-4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Tja mein Glas ist eben immer Halb Voll ... 

mfg F-4


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Woher stammt die Folie? Riecht ein bisschen nach Fake imo.


 
Ich wette 100 Gummipunkte drauf, dass xTc die selber erstellt hat im Zuge seines Reviews.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Jop, sehe ich auch so und er hat einen im Nacken sitzen, daher hat er geschwärzt.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Du meinst wohl eher, er hat keinen bock auf ziemlich viel Ärger, und never ever again Samples 

Naja, es ist schon SEHR zermürbend, dass der BD jetzt bei den Leuten ist, man selbst aber noch dumm dasteht, aber was will man machen? 

Irgendwie werden wir die paar Tage jetzt auch noch rum bekommen. Zur Not kippen wir uns einfach einen so dermaßen hinter die Binden, dass der BD halt einfach plötzlich da ist


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Menthe (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe ja mal das BD mit guter Verfügbarkeit erscheint und nicht bloss nur als Paperlaunch.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

eine frage zur verlässlichkeit von CPU-Z?

wenn ich im MB als max Volt für CPU 1,375 einstelle, wiso zeigt mir CPU-Z dann werte  (bei vollem Takt und Turbo ) bis zu 1,480V an?

welcher wert ist verlässlich ?

ich spiele gerade mit dem PII x6 rum, und habe nun als Standarttakt 3,9Ghz und im Turbo gehts dann auf 4,4 rauf, aber im Bios habe ich auf max 1,375V beschränkt, kann es sein das CPU-Z falsch anzeigt? bin nicht sicher ob 1,5Volt für den PII noch OK sind ? (CPU NB habe ich auf 1,150Volt.
CPU-Z reagiert aber, wenn er dann in den untertakt bis unter 1Ghz geht, gehts Volt mässig auf 1,035 runter.
welcher wert stimmt, Bios oder CPU-Z ?

der sinn ist, ich versuche die 4,2 als Srandarttakt @x4 zu ereichen, um den 4170 @stock zu vergleichen!


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Keiner von beiden 100%. Wenn du wirklich 100% sicher gehen willst, nimm die Messpunkte, falls vorhanden, auf dem MB.

Ich würde aber eher den CPUz Werten vertrauen. Du bedenkst sicherlich irgendeinen Offset nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob es so was auch bei den AMD Systemen gibt, aber fällt mir spontan als Grund für die Differenz ein.


----------



## Arikus (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Komisch, da ist so ein dicker fetter schwarzer Block im Weg.


 Wieso wurde der BD nicht mit gleichem Speicher getestet und danach nochmal mit schnellerem Speicher?
Da könnte man doch den Unterschied beim Speicher gut sehen.



F-4 schrieb:


> Tja mein Glas ist eben immer Halb Voll ...
> 
> mfg F-4


 
Meins Glas ist doppelt so groß, wie es sein müsste


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Kann diese Frage jemand beantworten oder weis das keiner? 

Wenn BD am 12ten Okt. erscheint, wird er dann bestellbar sein und "2" Tage später bei mir ankommen oder wird er nur bei den Händlern 
gelistet und hat erstmal noch "2-3" Wochen Lieferzeit?


----------



## XE85 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Das weis ausser AMD wohl keiner, bei Llano wartet man auf einige Modelle bis heute. Nicht unmöglich das dies auch bei BD so ist, schließlich werden beide bei GF produziert.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

das wird dir hier keiner aktuell beantworten können, auser ein staff aus dem händler bereich meldet sich zu wort.


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Hmm der BD ist eh schon so spät, dann nochmal paar Wochen warten und ich brauch die CPU auch nicht mehr >.<


----------



## Rudiratlos (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

also mein Großhändler saget, das vorbestellungen schon bis zu 4x die Liefermenge überschreiten, was das wohl bedeutet ?
zudem war er selber sauer, da er meinte, das AMD den Deutschen Händlern sehr wenig CPUs zukommen lässt, es werden andere länder bevorzugt!


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ja phantastisch, da läuft wohl mal wieder alles nach Plan bei AMD...


----------



## Rudiratlos (7. Oktober 2011)

ja, nach dem von AMD !

er meinte, das eine Firma mit "M" für einen Discounter PC schon etwa 60% des November/Dezember Liefervolumens für deutschland abgreift!


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> er meinte, das eine Firma mit "M" für einen Discounter PC schon etwa 60% des November/Dezember Liefervolumens für deutschland abgreift!


 
Soso... gut für AMD, schlecht für uns würde ich sagen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

kannst ja dann einen mit ner 6450 2GB zusammen als High End Gamer PC kaufen !


----------



## Arikus (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wäre mal was neues, wenn diese besagte Firma nu AMD PCs ins Regal stellt, wo vorher nur Intel standen.
Wäre auf jeden Fall gut für AMD.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Arikus schrieb:


> Wäre mal was neues, wenn diese besagte Firma nu AMD PCs ins Regal stellt, wo vorher nur Intel standen.
> Wäre auf jeden Fall gut für AMD.


 Ich vermute mit "M" ist Medion gemeint, verbauen die nicht schon länger AMDs?


----------



## Rudiratlos (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

ja, die mussten den A6 in den Aktuellen stopfen, damit sie den BD Exklusiv bekommen !


----------



## Ralf345 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

AMD Zambezi news, info, fans ! - Page 151

Entweder 2 verschiedene Revisionen an Slides oder eine ist/war ein Fake. Welche davon nur richtig ist


----------



## Rudiratlos (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

einmal B1 und einmal B2/C0 step!


----------



## Ralf345 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> einmal B1 und einmal B2/C0 step!


 

Das ist jetzt aber großer Quatsch.


----------



## F-4 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Naja die Llano in denn Multimedia PCs gehen schon ganz gut bei denn Discountern , also davon wird AMD schon etwas merken ...
Wenn aber die bisher bekannten Bulli CPUs alle etwas um 4 Wochen alt sind , wie viele CPUs schafft AMD dann in 4-6 Wochen ? 

mfg F-4


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Woher stammt die Folie? Riecht ein bisschen nach Fake imo.


 
Das Diagramm stammt von mir. Ob du das nun glaubst ist die selbst überlassen. 




Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich wette 100 Gummipunkte drauf, dass xTc die selber erstellt hat im Zuge seines Reviews.


 
Falsch, hat nix mit dem Test zu tun. Hab ich nur mal just 4 Fun gemacht. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, sehe ich auch so und er hat einen im Nacken sitzen, daher hat er geschwärzt.


 
Wäre ich ja auch schön blöd, wenn ich da alles sichtbar lasse. So könnt Ihr euch den Kopf darüber zerbrechen. Und ich habe was zu grinsen. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher, er hat keinen bock auf ziemlich viel Ärger, und never ever again Samples
> 
> Naja, es ist schon SEHR zermürbend, dass der BD jetzt bei den Leuten ist, man selbst aber noch dumm dasteht, aber was will man machen?
> 
> Irgendwie werden wir die paar Tage jetzt auch noch rum bekommen. Zur Not kippen wir uns einfach einen so dermaßen hinter die Binden, dass der BD halt einfach plötzlich da ist



Könnte man auch so sagen. Aber das es euch zermürbt nun gut - einfach abwarten und einen Schluck Tee trinken. Hat schon seinen Sinn das nicht jeder einen FX bekommt, wobei mache Personen ihn definitiv nicht verdient haben...


Grüße


----------



## Ralf345 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Das Diagramm stammt von mir. Ob du das nun glaubst ist die selbst überlassen.


 

7 Balken und 3 CPUs. Du müsstest uns mindestens noch die restlichen der teilnehmenden CPUs verkünden...


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Falsch, hat nix mit dem Test zu tun. Hab ich nur mal just 4 Fun gemacht.



Jaaaa .. nimm das mal nicht so genau ;p
Es kommt von dir, das reicht doch und ich hatte Recht


----------



## XE85 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Spam entfernt

mfg


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Crosshair V Formula Besitzer ganz brauchbar:
CVF Bios 0813 auf dem Asus FTP

*Edit #1:* Und hier ein Bios mit AGESA 1.1.0.0 für das Gigabyte 990FX-UD7:
GB 990FXA-UD7 Bios F6E

*Edit #2:* Und auch gleich für das Gigabyte 990FX-UD3:
GB 990FXA-UD3 Bios F5A

*Edit #3:* das UD5 darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:
GB 990FXA-UD5 Bios F6D

Ein genauer Channellog dazu fehlt allerdings noch.


----------



## Fabian8906 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Auf der Asus Schweiz Seite gibts nun 11 BIOS für das CRosshair IV !  Das letze ist die Version 3017! Steht for use with AM3+ CPUs Only


----------



## Cleriker (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

In dem XtremeSystems-thread der hier schon verlinkt wurde reden die auch von einem Bios für das Crosshair V mit der Versionsnummer 9905... hat das hier zufällig auch schon jemand?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

9905 klingt ja so, als wenns keins mehr danach kommt.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2011)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht! Ist bestimmt ein FX-only BIOS, jedoch ist davon im Text nichts raus zu lesen.

@xtc
Ist das 0813 eigentlich nur für AM3+ Prozessoren, oder auch noch für die bisherigen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Nun ja, wenn du das 0813 raufhaust, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 1090T plötzlich nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 9905 klingt ja so, als wenns keins mehr danach kommt.


Was ist das für eine Aussage? Eine x-beliebige Zahl und du stellst solche Behauptungen auf.


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Cleriker schrieb:


> @xtc
> Ist das 0813 eigentlich nur für AM3+ Prozessoren, oder auch noch für die bisherigen?


 

Für alle. Wäre ja Quatsch wenn alte Prozessoren dann nicht mehr laufen würden. 


Edit: Gerade gefunden, erste Werte zum FX-4170.
AMD FX-4170 Benchmarks

Interessant finde die folgende Aussage. 


> WTF!!!!!! Why CB shows 4.22GHz FX4170 faster than 4.22GHz 8150??????


----------



## Askia (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Vieleicht wurden die Prozzesoren falsch ausgelesen oder verwechselt.
Anders kann ich mir diese merkwürdige Leistung nicht Erklären.

MfG
Askia


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Mit 0813 laufen alle AM3(+)-CPUs.


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Und mal wieder ein Benchmark von OBR. 

Quelle: OBRovsky Blog: Next "gaming" result ...


----------



## crankrider (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Interessant finde die folgende Aussage.
> "WTF!!!!!! Why CB shows 4.22GHz FX4170 faster than 4.22GHz 8150??????"



Lach, ja schon. Aber ist klar, was die Leute auch selber schreiben, das für den 8er das BIOS usw...
noch nicht optimiert waren/sind.

Würde ja ansonsten garnicht gehen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Aussage? Eine x-beliebige Zahl und du stellst solche Behauptungen auf.


 
Jop, mache ich immer so.
Asus Bios sind 4 stellig, und 99xx klingt ebenso, also wenn danach nichts mehr kommen (kann).


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Und mal wieder ein Benchmark von OBR.
> 
> Quelle: OBRovsky Blog: Next "gaming" result ...


 
Muss man dazu nochwas sagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Darauf kannst du nichts geben.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Und warum bitte nicht?
Weil OBR gesagt hat das alles falsch und alles wahr sein könnte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Weil er zuviel Müll gepostet hat, ganz einfach, seine Glaubwürdigkeit ist im Keller.
Egal, was er noch bringt, ohne Gegenbeweise glaube ich ihm nichts mehr und das solltest du auch tun.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Hach bin ich froh wenn die Woche rum ist. Dann ist das endlich auch alles vom Tisch.
Glauben tu ich sowieso nur meinem gesunden Menschenverstand


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und warum bitte nicht?
> Weil OBR gesagt hat das alles falsch und alles wahr sein könnte?


 z.B. 

man könnte aber auch sich an die Sache mit Donanimhaber erinnern etc. Man weiß NIE bei ihm, ob alles wahr oder alles Fake ist. 

Daher: zur Kenntnis nehmen und paar Gedanken drüber machen ist ja ok, aber dies als Argumente für irgendwelche Diskussionen Pro/Contra nehmen geht halt mal gar nicht. Er hat einfach keine Beweiskraft mehr. Dazu ist viel viel viel zu viel schon passiert, die eine solche ausschließt.


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bislang hatte OBR sehr oft Recht gehabt, also warum sollte das diesmal nicht so sein?
Das viele das nicht glauben wolllen kann ich schon verstehen. Doch grundsätzlich sind das alles nur mutmaßliche Spekulationen.

Ist ja nicht mehr so lang, dann kommt die wirkliche Wahrheit ans Licht. Und alle Leaks und geschönten Slides gehören dann der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@Skysnake: Mehr mache ich ja auch nicht. Aber ich wollte nicht das es untergeht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Das viele das nicht glauben wolllen kann ich schon verstehen. Doch grundsätzlich sind das alles nur mutmaßliche Spekulationen.


 
Hat mit wollen nichts zu tun, sondern einfach mit Glaubwürdigkeit.

Oder hast du Benchmarks?
Dann raus damit.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Bislang hatte OBR sehr oft Recht gehabt, also warum sollte das diesmal nicht so sein?
> Das viele das nicht glauben wolllen kann ich schon verstehen. Doch grundsätzlich sind das alles nur mutmaßliche Spekulationen.
> 
> Ist ja nicht mehr so lang, dann kommt die wirkliche Wahrheit ans Licht. Und alle Leaks und geschönten Slides gehören dann der Vergangenheit an.


 
DAS ist eben das Problem. OBR hat eindeutige Fakes geliefert, darüber müssen wir nicht streiten, auf der anderen Seite natürlich aber auch an so mancher Stelle *nicht gelogen*. Das "nicht gelogen" habe ich extra fett gemacht, denn er hat eben nur das. Die Wahrheit hat er zweifelsohne nicht gesagt, denn er hat von Retail-Versionen gesprochen, die dann aber doch nur mit einem alten Sample simuliert werden, davon, wie ******* BD ist, aber nicht davon, dass das BIOS wohl doch einen recht großen Einfluss hat, usw. usw.

Wenn man die Wahrheit sehr selektiv kund tut, bedeutet dies nicht zwangläufig, dass das was am Ende raus kommt noch immer die Wahrheit ist. Schauen wir uns nur mal das Verbrauch/Hitze Thema an


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Bislang hatte OBR sehr oft Recht gehabt, also warum sollte das diesmal nicht so sein?
> Das viele das nicht glauben wolllen kann ich schon verstehen. Doch grundsätzlich sind das alles nur mutmaßliche Spekulationen.
> 
> Ist ja nicht mehr so lang, dann kommt die wirkliche Wahrheit ans Licht. Und alle Leaks und geschönten Slides gehören dann der Vergangenheit an.


 
Ich befürchte schon, dass OBR generell näher an der Wahrheit ist, als für AMD gut sein kann


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wird sich zeigen. Die ganze Bios Geschichte und auch vor allem die Werte von AIDA64 lassen für mich absolut gar keinen Schluss zu, zumal eben schwer abzuschätzen ist, was da dann real am Ende bei raus kommt. Je nach dem reicht die Spannweite von, man die sind die totalen Rohrkrepierer und wirklich total schlecht bis hin zu: wau, war doch alles noch alles nicht final und daher bescheiden, aber jetzt steppt der Bär.

Was davon eintritt werden WIR erst mit dem Launch sehen, und vielleicht nicht mal da, wenn sich die Gerüchte bzgl Windows bestätigen, was für AMD natürlich echt richtig bitter wäre, denn damit müssten Sie ihre CPUs unter Wert verkaufen, denn keinen Interessiert, was mit Win8 dann mal sein wird, sondern was jetzt ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

jop, wenn Bulldozer mit Windows 8 20% oder so schneller läuft als mit Sieben, ist das der gleiche Bug, den Intel mit der HT Geschichte vom Pentium 4 hatte, das lief unter XP ja auch nur schleppend.
Allerdings könnte ich mir dann schon vorstellen, dann AMD eben mit Microsoft zusammen an einer Lösung arbeitet und für Sieben was anbieten wird.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

30% weniger GPU punkte im Vantage ist schon beachtlich, aber auch bisl zuviel das man dem glauben könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

30% weniger würde bedeutet, dass der Bulldozer weniger Leistung hat als ein Phenom X4 um eine Grafikkarte anzuschieben, und das kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Naja, DAS ist ja das schlimme. Es könnte wirklich stimmen. Wie viel davon aber dann bei Relaise übrig bleibt steht eben auf einem anderen Blatt. Vielleicht sogar die ganzen 30%, wobei dann der Windows "Patch" bzw, halt erst mit Win8 schon sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Wieviel der aber bringt kann halt keine Abschätzen. Irgendwas zwischen 0 und 50% jetzt mal ganz grob geschätzt. Also irgendwas zwischen "OMFG was ein FAIL" und "OMFG wie GEIL".

Abschätzen lässt sich das halt absolut nicht für uns.

Für AMD wäre die Sache halt schon sehr bitter, wenn Sie die Sache erst mit Win8 gefixed bekommen, denn dann müssen Sie BD unter Wert verkaufen.

Wobei man dann schon sowohl an AMD als auch vor allem an MS harsche Kritik üben muss. Die hätten aus Intel und HT lernen müssen und einen ähnlichen "Fehler" vorbeugen müssen. Zumal man ja jetzt schon etwas für SMT hat. Da sollte eine weitere Anspassung eigentlich einfach gehen, da man eine Vorlage hat, an der man sich entlang hangeln kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Jop, in diesem Fall hätten sie eine Architektur auf den Markt gebracht, für die das OS noch gar nicht ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ja und das wäre suboptimal. Naja, immerhin Linux soll direkt zum Start wohl angepasst sein laut den Gerüchten. Also zumindest die Cluster im HPC-Bereich tangiert das Problem also nicht, und auch die Zeitschriften könnten schon mal abschätzen, wie sich die Sache auf die Performance auswirkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

In der Beziehung ist Linux schneller als ein riesen Konzern wie Microsoft, die erst mal Debatten darüber führen müssen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Aber sagen wir mal, das mit win8 der Bulldozer näher an den 2600k rankommt... dann kommen aber nochmal 80€ für win8 dazu? OMG das wäre wirklich ein Fail.
Ich glaub mit Bulldozer erlebt Microsoft wieder einen Neuen höhepunkt an Raubkopien


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn Windows 8 kommt, gibts schon den Bulldozer Refresh oder Bulldozer 2 und das Thema ist schon wieder abgehakt.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Naja, die darfste nur rechnen, wenn du schon ein anderes OS vorher hast, und überhaupt dein altes OS nutzen willst.

Ein Vorteil ist es aber definitiv nicht. Für DX11 musste aber auch XP wegstecken, das passiert immer wieder, ist aber natürlich nicht optimal. Manchmal lässt es sich aber nicht ändern.


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Davon abgesehen sollten die CPUs ja schon lange da sein. Hat sich halt alles etwas verspätet und zu dem Zeitpunkt wäre auch nur Windows 7 da gewesen.
Windows 8 war da nur leicht am Horizont...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Und Windows 8 ist auch nur eine Preview, von einer finalen Version sind sie weit entfernt, niemand kann sagen, ob und was Windows 8 bringen kann.


----------



## Ralf345 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 30% weniger würde bedeutet, dass der Bulldozer weniger Leistung hat als ein Phenom X4 um eine Grafikkarte anzuschieben, und das kann nicht stimmen.


 

Nutzt Vantage 8 Kerne voll aus? Wenn nicht, ist das doch absolut nachvollziehbar. Die geringere pro Takt Leistung zum K10.5 gleicht Bulldozer mit mehr Takt aus.


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Nutzt Vantage 8 Kerne voll aus?



Ja. Sollten die gezeigten Werte stimmen dann wäre das schon erschreckend niedrig - vor allem die beiden CPU Test Werte.

mfg


----------



## crankrider (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 30% weniger würde bedeutet, dass der Bulldozer weniger Leistung hat als ein Phenom X4 um eine Grafikkarte anzuschieben, und das kann nicht stimmen.



sehe ich genauso, entweder ist es ein "fake" oder es liegt an den Treibern/BIOS usw... den da macht ein Phenom um einiges mehr 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich schließe mich dem an. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man einen derartigen Rückschritt in sachen Performance versucht zu verkaufen. Besonders nicht dann wenn genau dies, die bisherige Schwachstelle gegenüber der Konkurrenz darstellt.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wird es eigentlich auch µ-Atx Boards mit  internem USB3-Anschluss geben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

µATX und Bulldozer eher nicht, für den kleinen Kram ist Llano da.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bei Intel gibt es doch auch richtig gut ausgestattete µAtx Boards. 
Außerdem hat die größe nichts mit Leistung zu tun.
Wenn so sein wird verliert AMD sicher einige Kunden.

PS:Mein MB hat kein internes USB3, mein Case aber schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die sind aber eben für Sockel 1155, was ja bei Intel Mittelklasse ist. Bulldozer ist bei AMD aber nicht Mittelklasse, das ist Llano.
Stell dir vor vom Sockel 2011 gibts eine Mikro Variante.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich denke BD ist Mittelklasse?

Außerdem gibt es auch 1366 µAtx MBs:ASUS Rampage III GENE, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDC0-G0EAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Könnte also auch für 2011 welche geben.


----------



## crankrider (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

ne eigentlich ist BD keine Mittelklasse 

vllt. wird es das ja geben, aber noch ist da keine News zu draussen.

Grüße

crank


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Lag das Problem nicht eher am Platz? Weil AMD noch North und Southbridge hat?
Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich denke BD ist Mittelklasse?



Nö, Llano ist Mittelklasse, du musst das aus Sicht der Hersteller sehen.
Willst du bei Intel ein µATX oder ITX System bauen, nimmst du 1155.
Genau ist AMD, willst du µATX oder ITX haben, nimmst du Llano.



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es auch 1366 µAtx MBs:ASUS Rampage III GENE, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDC0-G0EAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> Könnte also auch für 2011 welche geben.



Ja, das war auch noch 1366, der unterschied sich auch von 1156 in gewissen Bereichen wie PCIe Controller aber 2011 und 1155 haben beides Sandy Bridge Prozessoren und hier wird Intel garantiert einen Schnitt machen und die eben entsprechend trennen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Lag das Problem nicht eher am Platz? Weil AMD noch North und Southbridge hat?
> Oder irre ich mich?



Nö, vom AM3 gibts ja auch µATX und vom Sockel 1366 ja auch und der hat auch eine NB.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Naja für 1155 gibt es 115 mATX Boards.
Für AM3+ gibt es 11 und für 70. 
Sind schon weniger oder?

Und für 1366 gibt es genau ein mATX Board.


Aber gut, das mit den wenigen Boards für AM3/+ sehe ich jetzt mal nicht so das es wegen dem Platz ist.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Also hindern die Hersteller einen daran einen "kleinen" PC mit viel Leistung zu bauen?

Bei Intel kann ich es noch verstehen, aber nicht bei AMD. Llano und BD sind für 2 verschiedene Zielgruppen da, also machen sie sich wenig bis keine Konkurenz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja für 1155 gibt es 115 mATX Boards.
> Für AM3+ gibt es 11 und für 70.
> Sind schon weniger oder?


 
Die Anzahl ist Banane, bei AM3+ sind das auch alles alte Chipsätze mit µATX, die laufen aber irgendwann aus. Mit den 9xx gibts keine Grafik mehr, eben weil Llano eine hat, ergo gibts auch keine µATX Bretter mehr denn µATX ist ja nur wegen der Grafik interessant.
Schau mal nach, wie viele µATX Bretter es bei 1155 gibt, die einen P67 Chipsatz haben. 



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Also hindern die Hersteller einen daran einen "kleinen" PC mit viel Leistung zu bauen?
> 
> Bei Intel kann ich es noch verstehen, aber nicht bei AMD. Llano und BD sind für 2 verschiedene Zielgruppen da, also machen sie sich wenig bis keine Konkurenz.



Die wollen nur dein Geld, deswegen haben sie jetzt zwei Sockel für Desktop am Laufen und irgendwann werden es drei Sockel sein.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Es gibt 12 mit P und Z und davon 2 mit internem USB3.(beide mit Z)

Allerdings ist die Anzahl relativ egal.


----------



## Ralf345 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

S1155 ist Mainstream genauso wie AM3(+).


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Es gibt 12 mit P und Z und davon 2 mit internem USB3.(beide mit Z)
> 
> Allerdings ist die Anzahl relativ egal.



Ich rede vom P67 Chipsatz.



Ralf345 schrieb:


> S1155 ist Mainstream genauso wie AM3(+).



Bulldozer ist für AMD die High End Schiene, Llano Mittelklasse.
Bei Intel ist 1155 Mittelklasse, 2011 High End.
Was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## .Mac (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> S1155 ist Mainstream genauso wie AM3(+).


 Wat, dann erkläre mir mal was dann Highend bei AMD ist?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

5 1*Evga 2*Asus und 2*Intel beim P67

Llano ist SB doch total unterlegen. Deswegen ist es doch schelcht für AMD keine kleinen MBs zu haben?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



.Mac schrieb:


> Wat, dann erkläre mir mal was dann *Highend *bei AMD ist?



Dieses Wort kommt bei AMD schon seit 2006 nicht mehr vor


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bulldozer ist bei AMD aber nicht  Mittelklasse



sondern?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stell dir vor vom Sockel 2011 gibts eine Mikro Variante.



Ja warum nicht? der Platz um die CPU ist bei yATX Boards genauso groß wie bei Full ATX Boards - Ich sehe da jetzt kein Problem

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



XE85 schrieb:


> sondern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. High End, intern gibts nichts schnelleres, folglich ist es High End bei AMD
2. Wegen der Kühlung, könnte schwierig werden..


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



XE85 schrieb:


> sondern?


 
Hab ich doch geschrieben, nicht gelesen?



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Llano ist SB doch total unterlegen. Deswegen ist es doch schelcht für AMD keine kleinen MBs zu haben?



Spiel mal Crysis 2 mit Llano und dann mit SB und sag noch mal, wer wem völlig unterlegen ist.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich meinte die CPU, die Gpu der CPUs ist mir total egal. Da ist Llano langsamer.
Kühlkung stellt doch kein Problem da.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Llano bietet aber ne ganze Ecke mehr Gaming Leistung fürs gleiche bzw weniger Geld. Darum geht es. Das verkauft sich gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die CPU, die Gpu der CPUs ist mir total egal. Da ist Llano langsamer.
> Kühlkung stellt doch kein Problem da.


 
Es geht um das Gesamtpaket und das bietet bei Llano mehr.


----------



## mnb93 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

In einem ukrainischen Onlineshop ist jetzt ein FX-8120 gelistet (komischerweise mit 95W TDP, sollte ja eigentlich erst in Q1 '12 rauskommen).
Der Preis ist mit 229$ ein wenig höher als die spekulierte UVP von 205$.

Quelle: tech-review.de

edit: Steht übrigens auch schon in den User-News


----------



## F-4 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Auch wenn es wieder mal vom Thema abgeht ... , zum Teil stecken Llano CPUs sogar in kleinen Gaming PCs !
Denke mal mit dem 1mb L2 wird der so langsam auch nicht sein und der 32 nm Fertigungsprozess kommt dem Verbrauch und denn Temps sicher auch gut entgegen, mit gescheiter Graka wird es sicher kein Spiel geben was sich mit dem 2,9 GHZ Llano nicht Spielen laesst !
Dazu im HTPC Bereich ist die Onboard Graka fuer PCs die auch das ein oder andere Spiel daddeln sollen auch mehr als Interessant ...
Dazu wer weiss vielleicht kann der Bulldozer 2 ja mal wieder High End sein , aber fuer AMD ist es sicher Derzeit so das Llano Mid Range ist und Bulldozer High ist .
ZZ spielt AMD zumindest mit dem Llano und gerade denn Bobcats in der Ober Liga ... denke da wird auch ziemlich gut Kasse gemacht , mehr als an denn paar schnellsten Total im Preis Ueberzogegen High End CPUs 

mfg F-4


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Livestream zur Bulldozer OC-Show: AMD Demonstrates Bulldozer Technology w/ Liquid Nitrogen


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> 1. High End, intern gibts nichts schnelleres, folglich ist es High End bei AMD



Ich würde da eher Topmodell sagen ... 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> 2. Wegen der Kühlung, könnte schwierig werden..



Was hat der Formfaktor mit der Kühlung zu tun? Das einige Kühler nicht auf yATX Boards passen wäre mir neu.

mfg


----------



## F-4 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@XE85: Manchmal denke ich fast du wiellst nicht verstehen ... 
Top Modell oder High End ist doch letzten Endes nur Wortglauberei ...
Dazu die Case wo man mITX, mATX etc. einsetzt lassen eben nicht das Cooling zu und oder sind gedacht fuer leisen Betrieb und dann geht eben nicht jeder Cooler ... ich denke das Trifft es ziemlich genau was er sagen wollte ...

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher Topmodell sagen ...



High End Plattform, nicht Top Modell.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

OBR ist bis auf die Sache mit DH nicht bekannt für Fakes ... die Werte passen nur vielen halt nicht.

EDIT
Die Slides mit dem Win8 Benefit sind bereits geleakt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OBR ist bis auf die Sache mit DH nicht bekannt für Fakes ... die Werte passen nur vielen halt nicht.


 
Hat mit "passen nicht vielen" nichts zu tun.
Sie sind einfach extrem unrealistisch und wenn sie tatsächlich real sind, ist Bulldozer noch um ein paar Balken mieser als der Pentium 4.
Wenn die neue Architektur fast immer der alten unterlegen ist, die eben schon einige Jahre alt ist, ist das mehr als nur ein Armutszeugnis, dann zeigt es, dass AMD völlig an der Realität vorbei entwickelt hat, eben wie Intel damals mit dem Pentium 4.
Hoher Takt ist ja nett, aber wenn das mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von was weiß ich erkauft wird, ist das einfach zu wenig.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Fractal Design Arc Mini?
Macho passt rein und bis zu 40(!) cm lange GraKas, dazu kann oben noch ein Radiator rein pckeb. 
Ich sehe nicht wo µAtx- Cases nicht fähigs sind potente HW zu kühlen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mit "passen nicht vielen" nichts zu tun.
> Sie sind einfach extrem unrealistisch und wenn sie tatsächlich real sind, ist Bulldozer noch um ein paar Balken mieser als der Pentium 4.


Du hast die geleakten Slides gesehen? Die Werte sind genauso real ... ob extrem unrealistisch oder nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast die geleakten Slides gesehen? Die Werte sind genauso real ... ob extrem unrealistisch oder nicht.


 
qft 

Läuft das NDA nicht erst am Mittwoch ab?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Welche Slides?
Ich habe sie nicht gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast die geleakten Slides gesehen? Die Werte sind genauso real ... ob extrem unrealistisch oder nicht.


 
Wer sagt, dass sie real sind?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

Möchtest du bestreiten, dass die Werte auf den AMD-Folien nicht real sind?


----------



## Alex_89 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Hi zusammen!

Habe mir disen ganzen Thread hier (einigermaßen) durchgelesen, recht schlau werde ich aber immer noch nicht daraus. 

Es geht mir darum, einen Kumpel einen neuen Rechner zusammenzubauen; nach Möglichkeit sollte es ein BD-PC werden . Ich fasse das ganze einmal, so wie ich es hier verstanden habe zusammen: Der FX-8150 wird Multicore >=i7-2600k sein, bei Singlecore- bzw. bei Anwendungen welche nicht alle Kerne (bzw. Module) auslasten aber hinter SB 2500/2600 liegen. Die Frage wäre dann halt, wie wichtig ist SC-Performance in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch, oder?

Mich würde es schon reizen ein BD-System neu aufzusetzen. Allzulange ists ja ohnehin nicht hin bis zum 12. Mich iritieren halt die massiven Fluktuationen bezüglich der Aussagen hier bezüglich der Leistungsfähigkeit des BD. Die einen sagen klasse, auch bei Games, die anderen sagen, daß der nicht ausgelasete BD abstinken wird - was ja auch auf 1 bis 2 Jahre alte Spiele zutreffen würde. Na ja, jedenfalls ganz schön spanned das ganze, das muß ich wirklich sagen . Bin jedenfalls schon gespannt auf den Test von PCGH.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Möchtest du bestreiten, dass die Werte auf den AMD-Folien nicht real sind?


 
Real schon, allerdings Cherrypicked


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

Nicht unbedingt, nein.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, nein.


 
Also bist du der Ansicht das ich Herstellerbenches uneingeschränkt glauben sollte und anhand dieser Folien die Durchschnittliche Leistungsfähigkeit des Produktes bemessen sollte?
Nun denn, interessante Ansicht.
Dann kann ich ja dem Hersteller, der nur das beste und vor allem nicht mein Geld will, uneingeschränkt glauben schenken und brauche mir nie wieder eine PCGH zu kaufen, die Tests sind ja dann doch uninteressant, bekomm ich ja vom Hersteller kostenlos.


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die Ergebnisse der Slides werden wohl stimmen, die Bedingungen bzw. Settings sind ein anderes Thema.
Ob es nun sinnig war, eine Radeon HD 6870 zu nutzen sei mal in den Raum gestellt. Die Benchmarks hängen ja ganz klar am GPU-Limit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Möchtest du bestreiten, dass die Werte auf den AMD-Folien nicht real sind?


 
Keine Ahnung, wer garantiert mir, dass sie wirklich von AMD stammen und nicht von einer anderen Person?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

Oh mann ...


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Optimiert würde es wohl eher treffen 
Solange hier keiner die Karten auf den Tisch legt ist es eh für den ***** was fakt oder fiktion ist.


----------



## F-4 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Fractal Design Arc Mini?
> Macho passt rein und bis zu 40(!) cm lange GraKas, dazu kann oben noch ein Radiator rein pckeb.
> Ich sehe nicht wo µAtx- Cases nicht fähigs sind potente HW zu kühlen?


 
Das ist ja schoen und Gut aber fuer so eine Grosse Kiste brauche ich ja fast kein mATX , ein Kompakter ATX Tower kommt da ja schon fast dran !
Wenn ich ein mATX Board Sinnvoll verbaue dann in Sowas Vesalia Computer - Cooler Master ATC-600-SX1 Desktop-Gehäuse , da macht das Mini noch Sinn und auch ein Llano/Sandy mit IGP ...

mfg F-4


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer garantiert mir, dass sie wirklich von AMD stammen und nicht von einer anderen Person?


 
Mal ernsthaft, man muss nicht alles anzweifeln. 
Wenn AMD die Folien intern und bei Präsentationen zeigt, dann werden die Folien schon von ihnen stammen. Wäre ja super schwachsinnig wen AMD auf den eigenen Veranstaltungen irgend nen Gerüchte-Wisch als Presentation nutzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Oh mann ...


 
Guck dir doch die ganzen Benchmarkergebnisse an.
Entweder schneidet Bulldozer extrem mies aber oder eben grottenschlecht, dazwischen gibts nichts.
Wenn er jedoch tatsächlich so mies ist und bei den meisten Benchmarks sogar noch langsamer als ein Phenom ist (und der Link von xTc zeigt das ja, so schlecht im Benchmark ist ja nicht mal ein Phenom X4) dann ist er eine völlige Fehlentwicklung, ganz einfach.
Also bedeutet das, dass er im Prinzip schon bald vom Nachfolger ersetzt wird, der eben die größten Schwächen ausgleichen muss.
Also bedeutet das weiter, dass der Bulldozer 1 eine Pleite von astronomischem Ausmaß ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Keine Angst Marc, ich kauf mir trotzdem weiterhin die PCGh kaufen, ich mag ja BenchMarcs


----------



## Ralf345 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat mit "passen nicht vielen" nichts zu tun.
> Sie sind einfach extrem unrealistisch und wenn sie tatsächlich real sind, ist Bulldozer noch um ein paar Balken mieser als der Pentium 4.
> Wenn die neue Architektur fast immer der alten unterlegen ist, die eben schon einige Jahre alt ist, ist das mehr als nur ein Armutszeugnis, dann zeigt es, dass AMD völlig an der Realität vorbei entwickelt hat, eben wie Intel damals mit dem Pentium 4.
> Hoher Takt ist ja nett, aber wenn das mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von was weiß ich erkauft wird, ist das einfach zu wenig.


 

Du übersiehst hier offensichtlich, dass OBR häufig Bulldozer und Vorgänger mit gleichem Takt gegenübergestellt hat. Auf default kann Bulldozer auf seinen Taktvorsprung bauen, also ganz so wild sieht es nicht aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Du übersiehst hier offensichtlich, dass OBR häufig Bulldozer und Vorgänger mit gleichem Takt gegenübergestellt hat. Auf default kann Bulldozer auf seinen Taktvorsprung bauen, also ganz so wild sieht es nicht aus.


 
Das ist ja eben das Dilemma, was ich mit dem Vergleich zum Pentium 4 anbringen wollte.
Er braucht mehr Takt als ein Phenom um mit ihm gleich ziehen zu können.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich zitiere mal einen Betrag vom Luxx der mir sehr gut gefällt:


> All I can say is that we're giving you 8 cores that overclock like crazy for less than $250.


Auf deutsch heisst das dann:

Wir sind uns durchaus bewusst, dass BD Murks ist und einfach deutlich zu spät kommt, deshalb reden wir nur um den heissen Brei und versuchen nun eine neue CPU Generation, die weniger taugt als die alte, mit allen Mitteln an den Mann zu bringen sei unsere Argumentation noch so bescheuert.

-Zitat Ende-

Nur Tatsachen können das wiederlegen!


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher Topmodell sagen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ein mAtx/itx System ist in einem passenden Gehäuse, folglich steht da wenig Platz zur Verfügung, ausserdem hast du auf mAtx ciel weniger Platz für Phasen für CPU und Ram, sowie für große Mainoardkühler


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Jop, und ein stromsparendes Sockel 2011 µATX System kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.
Am besten noch mit einer 8600GS drin.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn man alles mit Wasser kühlt, dürfte die Probleme kleiner sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Du kaufst µATX um dann alles mit Wasser zu kühlen?
Ist doch völlig albern, echt jetzt.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Nein tue nicht!

Allerdings könnte ich einen Radi bis 2*120 im Case einabauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

In welches Case?
Du kaufst doch µATX, damit es eben klein und kompakt ist, holst du dir ein Big Tower wegen der Wasserkühlung kannst du auch gleich ein ATX Brett kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Fracral Design Arc Mini.
Wenn ich mir ein Bigtower kaufen, kaufe ich auch ein großes MB!

Und in die wenigsten Cases passt eine komplette WaKü.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Möchtest du bestreiten, dass die Werte auf den AMD-Folien nicht real sind?


 Marc, bis gestern (?) hätte ich dir da uneingeschränkt recht gegeben. Im 3Dcenter Forum glaub ich wars, gab es aber einen Link auf ne Seite, wo es den Bench von 8150, 2500k und 2600k in einer zweiten Version gab.

Waren unterschiedliche Anwendungen. Was dabei auffiel war folgendes:

Die Legende hatte 8150, 2500k 2600k als Reihenfolge. In den Balken war die Reihenfolge vom den CPUs aber 2600k, 2500k und dann 8150. Der BD war da langsamer als der 2600k. In der neuen Version, haben die CPUs bei den Balken die gleiche Reihenfolge wie in der Legende, die Werte sind aber gleich. Dazu sind diese komischen grauen großen Pfeilesymbole über den Balken jetzt auch stimmiger und nicht über die halbe Grafik gezogen.

2 Slides, die beide echt aussehen und beide von AMD stammen sollen, aber mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Da besteht dann halt doch wieder die Frage, welche echt sind. Und wenn man die Legende berücksichtigt, tendiere ich eher zur neuen Version, wo BD dann auch besser abschneidet als ein 2600k. 

Das ist aber mal wieder nur reine Spekulation. Wir, also die User hier, wissen nicht, welche von denen echt ist. Wir wissen nur, das eine eben ein Fake sein muss. Für UNS ist also leider nicht alles so klar, wie für euch.


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Erstes Review/Preview zum Bully online:
AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer Preview | Lab501


Und hier mal fas Fazit als Quote:

Conclusions



> I said from the beginning that Bulldozer architecture is a turning point for AMD, defining what will happen to the company's products in the coming years also, knowing the philosophy behind this new architecture, and most fans both new company or simply technology enthusiasts have built many expectations about the Bulldozer. 8 cores combined in an effective, attention by mainstream market AMD FX brand and achieve a return of 8.43 GHz frequency before launch, all fit this product seems to be very competitive.
> 
> But with our short passing test suite, we had the most brutal awakening since test components and write reviews, pure and simple, it is difficult to find a scenario where the bulldozer is a competitive solution. Handbrake only approach the performance of i7 2600K and with lower price may be considered a smart choice, assuming you only x264 encoding, but what about heat dissipation and energy consumption, of the approximately 250 RON save will have to buy a cooler better and we will remain current for many bills. Or what of the lack of vigor in multithreaded applications less, or downright tragic performance in floating point calculations? How justified that in some benchmarks is considerably slower than its predecessor, the Phenom II? How explain that encourages overclocking AMD producer, but Bulldozer double their energy consumption and so much just by raising the frequency and voltage in modest limits?
> 
> ...



*Sollte der Test wieder gelöscht werden, keine Angst ich hab mal schnell alles gesichert.*


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Erstes Review/Preview zum Bully online:
> AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer Preview | Lab501


Tja, das Deckt sich mit den OBR "Fakes" ...und passt auch mit dem angesetzten Preis des FX zusammen


----------



## avio1982 (9. Oktober 2011)

xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Erstes Review/Preview zum Bully online:
> AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer Preview | Lab501
> 
> Und hier mal fas Fazit als Quote:
> ...



Sehr schade....ich hoffe das AMD noch die Kurve bekommt. Bald steht Intel mit Ivys in den Startlöchern und dann sieht es noch schlimmer aus. Hatte viel Hoffnung in den BD gesetzt. Umso mehr bin ich jetzt enttäuscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Erstes Review/Preview zum Bully online:
> AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer Preview | Lab501


 
Das ist sehr eindeutig.
Bulldozer ist also tatsächlich schlechter als ein Phenom X6, also die totale Fehlentwicklung praktisch nicht zu empfehlen.
AMD hat hier 5 Jahre Entwicklung in den Sand gesetzt.
Echt eine schwache Leistung, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Auch wenn er jetzt für viele uninteressant geworden ist, kann es trotzdem ein großer Schlag für AMD werden:
-Was glaubt ihr, wieviele PC Noobs im Laden stehen werden und sagen, guck mal der hat doppelt so viele Kerne wie de und noch mehr MHz der muss besser sein..
Dabei kann einiges rausspringen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ja, Marketing eben, davon rede ich seit Monaten.
AMD wird ihn über die Anzahl der Integer Kerne und den Takt verkaufen, ein paar werden sicher darauf reinfallen, mal sehen, wie viele das so sind.
Ansonsten kannst du da nur noch einen Bogen drum machen, empfehlen kann man ihn jedenfalls so nicht.
Höchstens wenn der FX 8150 gleich bei 130€ einsteigt.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Naja als Technikinteressierter ist es schon eine Verlockung 
Naja ist halt zuviel neues, ich denke sobald da Anpassungen der Software da sind wird sich da was ändern


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ja, aber vor Windows 8 passiert da einfach nichts, also kann man den Bulldozer 1 auch locker überspringen.
Und ob man den nun auf 5GHz hochtakten kann, ist einfach Banane, du ziehst dann so viel Strom durch, dass das einfach nicht mehr "chick" ist.

Ich behalte meinen Kram erst mal, warten auf bessere Zeiten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Da bin Ich ja mit meinen X6 ja noch sehr gut bedient.
Hätte auch mehr erwartet vom Bulldozer


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Jop, mit dem 1100T kannst du auf jeden Fall die ersten Generation überspringen, die ist eh nicht schneller als deiner.


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich bin auf die Preise gespannt...
Ein Phenom II X6 1100T kostet aktuell 170,- Euro. Ein 1090T bekommt man sogar schon für 140,-.
Die als Gerücht umherschwirrenden 250,- Dollar finde ich da zu viel.


----------



## F-4 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich hab denn ganzen Athlon X2 und Phenom 1 Kram auch Uebersprungen , also mich trifft das jetzt auch nicht wirklich 
Dazu muss man aber auch sagen das mal gesagt wurde das der 1090T bei 4 Ghz soviel zieht wie der Bulli bei 5 Ghz , also so oder so auch ein kleiner Fortschritt des 32 nm von dem Temps keine Rede ! 
Und das da vor 8 nichts kommen wird was das OS angeht glaubt doch auch keiner wirklich ! es wird vielleicht nur wieder eine Art CPU Treiber der nicht so Sauber laufen wird wie fest eingebaut aber kommen tut da sicher was ...

mfg F-4

PS: bei der HD 69xx Graka Gen war das gejammere beim Lounch ja auch Gross , wenige Monate Spaeter als die Treiber dann mehr her gaben und man gesehen was gerade die 6950 eine wirklich Gute Karte ist sahen das die User dann wieder ganz Locker ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

jop, sehe ich auch so, der FX 8150 kann maximal den 1100T Preis haben, alles andere wäre zu teuer, ich tippe sogar, dass er sehr schnell auf 150€ sinken wird.


----------



## F-4 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich bin auf die Preise gespannt...
> Ein Phenom II X6 1100T kostet aktuell 170,- Euro. Ein 1090T bekommt man sogar schon für 140,-.
> Die als Gerücht umherschwirrenden 250,- Dollar finde ich da zu viel.


 
Ich bin auf die Sockel Politik gespannt , also fuer AM3 Aufruester ist BD mit der Leistung Praktisch gestorben , egal ob es ein Bios fuers Board gibt oder nicht, da werden nicht viele Umsteigen von 4 oder 6 Kernen zumindest .
Von daher sind auch AM3+ Boards doch eigentlich nur vermittelbar unter der Aussage das BDs 2Gen auch auf AM3+ noch laufen wird ...
Also ich wuerde mir da Aktuell kein AM3+ Board kaufen wollen wenn die schnellste CPU die darauf laeuft kaum schneller besser ist als die Vorherige ausser da kommt noch mal was wirklich schnelles ... 
Gerade die Teuren Boards werden werden da fuer die Hersteller schon etwas zu einem Griff ins Klo !

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> Von daher sind auch AM3+ Boards doch eigentlich nur vermittelbar unter der Aussage das BDs 2Gen auch auf AM3+ noch laufen wird ...
> Also ich wuerde mir da Aktuell kein AM3+ Board kaufen wollen wenn die schnellste CPU die darauf laeuft kaum schneller besser ist als die Vorherige ausser da kommt noch mal was wirklich schnelles ...


 
Es geht ja auch um die Ausstattung, nur bei AM3+ Brettern mit neuem Chipsatz bekommst du USB 3 intern, UEFI Bios, SLI Support und so, willst du das, musst du ein AM3+ Brett nehmen.
Aber angesichts der Bulldozer Leistung ist es OK, dass AM3 CPUs auf AM3+ Brettern laufen.
Die, die eben schon gekauft haben, haben halt die Vorteile des neuen Sockels samt Ausstattung und trotzdem schon ein gutes System, weil sie den Hexacore draufgesetzt haben.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Dann sende mir das Ding bitte mal!!!

Der Review ist nicht mehr online. Selbst in Google Cache nicht mehr zu finden!


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Hier gibt es ein Backup der Benchmarks ohne Text:
AMD FX-8150 Retail (Bulldozer) Review by lab501 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

HHHHHHHHäääääääääääääääääääääää??????? 

Das hier kann aber irgendwie nicht sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der BD hat doch Ram-Support ganz offiziell bis 1866. Da kann das eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass der schlechtere Durchsatzwerte als SB hat.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Vielleicht haben sie die Balken vertauscht?


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn bei beiden Sys 1333Mhz Ram verwendet wurde?!


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bei beiden Systemen DDR3-1866 CL8-8-8-24.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Der BD hat doch Ram-Support ganz offiziell bis 1866. Da kann das eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass der schlechtere Durchsatzwerte als SB hat.


 
Der Balken geht ja noch, guck dir die Balken der Games an, da bringt der 955 mehr Länge.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist sehr eindeutig.
> Bulldozer ist also tatsächlich schlechter als ein Phenom X6, also die totale Fehlentwicklung



Das würde ich nicht behaupten, er wird deutlich Energiesparender sein als der Thuban 



xTc schrieb:


> Bei beiden Systemen DDR3-1866 CL8-8-8-24.



Ich lese aber was von 2200ter Ram (deshalb ist der SB auch im Mark-11 so überlegen , mit 1333ger Ram hätte er da nur 8000punkte)


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Es ist sehr schwer 2200 MHz auf Sandy zum laufen zu bringen, weil man dafür den BCLK hochsetzen muss


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich lese aber was von 2200ter Ram (deshalb ist der SB auch im Mark-11 so überlegen , mit 1333ger Ram hätte er da nur 8000punkte)



Schon richtig, im Text steht aber das der Speicher nur im DDR3-1866-Modus mit CL8-8-8-24 lief.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht behaupten, er wird deutlich Energiesparender sein als der Thuban



Nicht, wenn du 4,5GHz brauchst um den Thuban zu schlagen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Es ist sehr schwer 2200 MHz auf Sandy zum laufen zu bringen, weil man dafür den BCLK hochsetzen muss



Für 3D-Mark11 reicht das aber , nagut dann wäre der SB leicht übertaktet mit 2200ter Ram


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Quanti, DAS kann aber einfach nicht sein. Der BD kann nicht langsamer sein. Das sind 0815 Spezifikationen. Wenn die DAS so verbocken, dass die schlechter sind als SB, dann fass ich das Ding nicht mal mit der Beiszange an 

Sorry, das entzieht sich mir wirklich jedweder logischen Erklärung. Das können eigentlich keine @Stock-Vergleiche sein.

Wenn doch, was natürlich möglich ist, dann können se BD eigentlich gleich einstampfen  Naja, vielleicht für den MEGA-Sparpreis, aber dann müssen die CPUs klar billiger sein als die X6 jetzt! Naja und selbst dann muss man schauen ob man ihn empfehlen kann.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Hmm... mal sehen was mein Athlon II x240 ersetzen wird. Thuban oder Bulldozer.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Immerhin schaft der FX mit 5ghz, 17sec im SuperPi 

Die cine11.5 Werte decken sich mit denen aus China(FX=5,95) ... *ein AMD x6 hat im Mark11 mit 4,2ghz nur 7000 Punkte , ein FX hat da 7500punkte*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, DAS kann aber einfach nicht sein. Der BD kann nicht langsamer sein. Das sind 0815 Spezifikationen. Wenn die DAS so verbocken, dass die schlechter sind als SB, dann fass ich das Ding nicht mal mit der Beiszange an



Der Modul Kram muss so dermaßen ausbremsen, das kann man sich wohl nicht vorstellen.
Windows scheint das willkürlich zu verteilen, mal alles auf einen Integer Kern, dann alles auf ein Modul, dann die 1/3 auf ein Modul und den Rest auf einen Integer Kern.
Keine Ahnung, was da läuft, aber so ist die Architektur einfach nur fürn Arsch, Kosten sparen bei der Herstellung ist ja OK, aber wenn die neue Architektur bei den Software Entwicklern nicht angekommen wird und man deswegen Schlusslich ist, ist die falsche Entwicklung.
Niemand will warten, bis der irgendwann mal, mit Windows 8 oder sonst was, besser läuft.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry, das entzieht sich mir wirklich jedweder logischen Erklärung. Das können eigentlich keine @Stock-Vergleiche sein.



Gerade die Game Leistung sind erschreckend, hier versagt die Verteilung meiner Meinung nach auf der ganzen Linie, die Modul Bauweise wird nicht genutzt, echt bedauerlich. Ist doch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt, dass AMD diese Entwicklung nimmt, wieso arbeitet man nicht mal mit Microsoft oder so zusammen und beseitigt das Problem schon im Vorfeld?



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn doch, was natürlich möglich ist, dann können se BD eigentlich gleich einstampfen  Naja, vielleicht für den MEGA-Sparpreis, aber dann müssen die CPUs klar billiger sein als die X6 jetzt! Naja und selbst dann muss man schauen ob man ihn empfehlen kann.



Jop, sehe ich auch so, Bulldozer ist so ein Griff ins Klo, kann man nicht anders formulieren.
Da hilft nur noch die Decke drüber und gucken, dass man es beim nächsten Modell besser hinbekommt.
Oder eben die Archtektur wieder einstampfen und die alte Core/Thread Schiene fahren. Vielleicht ist die Software Welt noch nicht bereit für Bulldozer.


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Modul Kram muss so dermaßen ausbremsen, das kann man sich wohl nicht vorstellen.
> Windows scheint das willkürlich zu verteilen, mal alles auf einen Integer Kern, dann alles auf ein Modul, dann die 1/3 auf ein Modul und den Rest auf einen Integer Kern.
> Keine Ahnung, was da läuft, aber so ist die Architektur einfach nur fürn Arsch, Kosten sparen bei der Herstellung ist ja OK, aber wenn die neue Architektur bei den Software Entwicklern nicht angekommen wird und man deswegen Schlusslich ist, ist die falsche Entwicklung.
> Niemand will warten, bis der irgendwann mal, mit Windows 8 oder sonst was, besser läuft.
> ...



zum X6 Shrink zurück geht nicht mehr  der BD kommt daran kann man nichts mehr ändern  ich hoffe nur das der Bereich Desktop CPUs bei AMD den BD überlebt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCTom schrieb:


> zum X6 Shrink zurück geht nicht mehr  der BD kommt daran kann man nichts mehr ändern  ich hoffe nur das der Bereich Desktop CPUs bei AMD den BD überlebt


 
Den Phenom Shrink will niemand haben.
Aber wenn die Architektur eben fürn Arsch ist, muss eine neue Schiene gefahren werden, eben wieder eine Neuentwicklung, gleich mit PCIe Controller in der CPU und LGA Sockel.
Eventuell auch mit SMT, wer weiß, keine Ahnung.


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Phenom Shrink will niemand haben.
> Aber wenn die Architektur eben fürn Arsch ist, muss eine neue Schiene gefahren werden, eben wieder eine Neuentwicklung, gleich mit PCIe Controller in der CPU und LGA Sockel.
> Eventuell auch mit SMT, wer weiß, keine Ahnung.


 

und das dauert mit der Entwicklung wieder mindestens Jahre ..... AMD kann nicht zurück


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wieso kann nicht zurück?
Ich sagte doch, zurück will keiner, eine K10.6 Architektur wird es nicht geben.
Aber eben wieder normaler Cores.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Man sollte erst mal abwarten bis es Software gibt, die mit dem BD vernünftig umgehen können.
Was Quanti schreibt klingt eher danach das Windows nicht mit dem BD klar kommt.

Mich würde mal intressieren wie Linux darauf läuft.


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso kann nicht zurück?
> Ich sagte doch, zurück will keiner, eine K10.6 Architektur wird es nicht geben.
> Aber eben wieder normaler Cores.



ja aber so etwas kann man auch nicht übers Knie brechen es dauert Jahre


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Man sollte erst mal abwarten bis es Software gibt, die mit dem BD vernünftig umgehen können.
> Was Quanti schreibt klingt eher danach das Windows nicht mit dem BD klar kommt.



Also bei den Game Benchmarks befürchte ich es. Das Game wird nicht auf die Module aufgeteilt, wie es eben am besten wäre, sondern nur auf die Integer Kerne und wenn 4 Threads gleich 4 Integer Kerne bedeuten, liegen zwei Module tot in der Ecke, der Vorteil der Modul Bauweise ist dahin, dann ist der Bulldozer logischer Weise langsamer als ein 955.



PCTom schrieb:


> ja aber so etwas kann man auch nicht übers Knie brechen es dauert Jahre


 
Jop, AMd hat ja 5 Jahre am Bulldozer geschlossert.
Komisch, dass sie in der Zeit nie mal geguckt haben, was am Ende wirklich mal rauskommt. 

Da AMD aber Erfahrung mit der Entwicklung hat und schon mal einen normalen Kern gebaut haben (oder eben 6 in einem Die, wie ja letztens ), sollte es kein Thema sein, da wieder anzusetzen und die Modul Bauweise als technologisch interessant, aber praktisch vorbei entwickelt ansehen.


----------



## wiley (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich verfolge diesen und ähnliche Threads schon eine ganze weile.




turbo94740 schrieb:


> Man sollte erst mal abwarten bis es Software gibt, die mit dem BD vernünftig umgehen können.
> Was Quanti schreibt klingt eher danach das Windows nicht mit dem BD klar kommt.
> 
> Mich würde mal intressieren wie Linux darauf läuft.




Die Frage ist nur:Wie lange soll man (denn noch) warten?
Najo,ich drücke AMD die Daumen aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht.


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also bei den Game Benchmarks befürchte ich es. Das Game wird nicht auf die Module aufgeteilt, wie es eben am besten wäre, sondern nur auf die Integer Kerne und wenn 4 Threads gleich 4 Integer Kerne bedeuten, liegen zwei Module tot in der Ecke, der Vorteil der Modul Bauweise ist dahin, dann ist der Bulldozer logischer Weise langsamer als ein 955.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wäre gut wenn sie die einzelnen Module nur verschmelzen könnten, das gäbe eine saubere Die Fläche und satt Leistung  wird aber nicht passieren weils nicht so einfach ist


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Also das es wirklich so schlecht aussieht, wie die Werte in dem Test, hätte nichtmal ich erwartet. Das wäre ja ein Rückschritt auf kompletter Linie.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Sollen sie doch ein paar Spiele zum Bulldozer dazu legen und bitte die Wakü nicht vergessen. Dann verkauft sich der bestimmt gut


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Sollen sie doch ein paar Spiele zum Bulldozer dazu legen und bitte die Wakü nicht vergessen. Dann verkauft sich der bestimmt gut



zum Lachen ist mir bei der ganzen Geschichte nicht mehr zumute  AMD muss den BD massiv verbreiten damit sich die Softhersteller inkl MS der Technik annehmen  im Prinzip müssten sie ihn verschenken

hoffen wir mal das er bei Mediamarkt und Co. einschlägt wie eine Bombe


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCTom schrieb:


> wäre gut wenn sie die einzelnen Module nur verschmelzen könnten, das gäbe eine saubere Die Fläche und satt Leistung  wird aber nicht passieren weils nicht so einfach ist


 
Tja, so wie es aussieht, ist die Modul Bauweise gescheitert, ganz klar und ich denke nicht, dass irgendein Software Entwickler auf AMD zugeht und erklärt, dass er da was für programmieren wird, auch weil ihn eben deswegen keiner kauft, weil er eben nicht konkurrenzfähig ist.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also das es wirklich so schlecht aussieht, wie die Werte in dem Test, hätte nichtmal ich erwartet. Das wäre ja ein Rückschritt auf kompletter Linie.


 
Jop, gerade in den Game Benchmarks geht er komplett baden, was halt daran liegt, dass nicht die Module, sondern die Integer Kerne angesprochen werden, 4 Threads gleich 4 Integer Kerne und während die sich je eine FPU teilen müssen, liegen 2 Module tot in der Ecke.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, gerade in den Game Benchmarks geht er komplett baden, was halt daran liegt, dass nicht die Module, sondern die Integer Kerne angesprochen werden, 4 Threads gleich 4 Integer Kerne und während die sich je eine FPU teilen müssen, liegen 2 Module tot in der Ecke.



Dann müßte bei Bf3 der FX aber gut aufgestellt sein, weil da alle 8 Integereinheiten zum tragen kommen(sollten)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Dann müßte bei Bf3 der FX aber gut aufgestellt sein, weil da alle 8 Integereinheiten zum tragen kommen(sollten)


 
Tja, das Game wurde ja nicht getestet. 
Es wurden nur Games getestet, die eben auf 3-4 Threads begrenz sind.

Und inzwischen überlege ich schon, ob sie beim Maximus alle Controller abgeschaltet haben und beim Crosshair nicht, damit der Bulldozer mehr Strom zieht. 
Am Ende hängt beim AMD System noch ein Heizkissen dran, mit einem 20 fach USB Stecker.


----------



## F-4 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Was sag ich schon spinnen sich alle wieder die wildesten Geschichten zusammen ... 
Was wenn die Tester zwar die CPU schon haben aber das WIN Update erst am Lounch day dazu kommt 
Denkt doch mal nach , wenn es wirklich so verherrend aussehen wuerde haette AMD das schon sehr lange gewusst und vor ca 10-12 Monaten haetten die schon lange die Bremse gezogen und die Phenoms geschrinkt , denn ein 32 nm PII X6 waere da ja wirklich eine Rakete gegen ! 
Dazu was soll der Apfel Birne vergleich die ganze zeit !? mag ja sein das der X6 die bessere IPC hat zumindest scheint es derzeit so , aber der BD kann eben 3,6 GHZ Stock mit Turbo 4,2 und dabei zieht er deutlich weniger als der alte 1100T der nur 3,3 Ghz daher bringt + Turbo und nochmal ein X6 bei 4 GHZ wo er erst wirklich gut geht ist nicht mehr wirklich Handzahm was Verbrauch und Temps angeht !
von daher ein mieser Vergleich , aber wenn der 1100T auch 32 nm haette denke ich ist der Unterschied zu denn Tests die so Krassieren wirklich auf dem Selben Level kann ich mir denken 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Denkst du echt, dass es ein Windows Patch extra zum Release geben wird? 
Wieso gibts das Update nicht schon seit Wochen, wäre doch viel sinnvoller, weil eben die Benchmarks nicht so sind oder willst du Bulldozer in ein paar Wochen noch mal testen?


----------



## Arikus (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn der Windows Patch erst zum Release kommt, was machen denn die ganzen Redaktionen, die pünktlich zum Fall der NDA einen Test vorzeigen wollen?
Die haben ihre BDs schon als Presserelease bekommen, siehe Bilder vom PCGH Team.
PCGH wird sicher schon fleissig am Benchen sein, um in 3 Tagen den Test online zu stellen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Weil MS selbst erstmal testen muss?

Welches Stepping hat der Prozessor eigentlich?
Was mir nicht gefällt ist das die Bezeichnung geschwärzt ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Weil MS selbst erstmal testen muss?



Denkst du nicht, dass wenn es sowas geben muss, dass AMD nicht schon seit Monaten mit Microsoft zusammenarbeiten arbeiten würden und eben der Patch schon längst da wäre?
Eben weil sie ihn jetzt veröffentlichen wollen.
Ist doch blöd eine CPU auf den Markt zu werfen, die nicht korrekt läuft, weil der Softwareentwickler noch ein paar Wochen braucht.
Wenn es so wäre, hätte AMD den Release noch mal verschoben.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Weil MS selbst erstmal testen muss?
> 
> Welches Stepping hat der Prozessor eigentlich?
> Was mir nicht gefällt ist das die Bezeichnung geschwärzt ist.



Das ist das schlechte B2 Stepping, was AMD an den Mann bringen will(ist aber schon eine weile bekannt)... Die Bezeichnung ist geschwärzt weil, derjenige nicht erkannt und bestraft werden will, der AMDs NDA verletzt hat (mit der Bezeichnung kann man genau zurückverfolgen, wer diese CPU erhalten hat)


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bald bringen auch alle Ausflüchte nichts mehr.
AM Mittwoch sehen wir ja spätestens in vollem Umfang was Sache ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich hab mein AM3+ Brett schon bei Ebay drin.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



> Ich hab mein AM3+ Brett schon bei Ebay drin.


Nein das tue ich mir jetzt nicht mehr an. Es kommt ein AMD rein nur welcher wird bis zum Wochenende feststehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Du hattest schon nen Am3+ Board?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mein AM3+ Brett schon bei Ebay drin.



Echt? Will sehen ....


----------



## Hott3x (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mein AM3+ Brett schon bei Ebay drin.



Wenn das nicht ein wenig voreilig ist. Naja, musst Du selber wissen. Die 3 Tage würde ich aber noch warte.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Naja vllt ist Intel ja nett und erhöht die Preise etwas


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du hattest schon nen Am3+ Board?



Jop, das Asus M5A99X Evo.
ASUS M5A99X Evo, 990X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFL0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich brauchte doch einen neuen Office Rechner. 



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Echt? Will sehen ....



Ich verlinke doch keine Ebay Angebote und kriege dann eine rote Karte wegen Werbung.



Hott3x schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht ein wenig voreilig ist. Naja, musst Du selber wissen. Die 3 Tage würde ich aber noch warte.


 
Wieso voreilig?
Wenn klar wird, dass Bulldozer eine Gurke ist, sind die AM3+ Bretter wertlos und daher lieber jetzt abstoßen als in ein paar Tagen, denn dann will es keiner geschenkt haben. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja vllt ist Intel ja nett und erhöht die Preise etwas


 
Wenn sie gehässig sind, senken sie den Preis für den i5 2300, dann schlucken die AMD Manager richtig.


----------



## .Mac (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn sie gehässig sind, senken sie den Preis für den i5 2300, dann schlucken die AMD Manager richtig.


 Ohh ja!  Das hoffe ich!


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Dann wird der nächste entlassen, bin ja mal gespannt wer es ist


----------



## F-4 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Naja die Frage ist doch wenn es noch eine NDA gibt wird es ja auch keine 100% korrekten Tests geben koennen und diese ganzen leaker haben denn letzten Fehlenden Baustein vielleicht noch nicht 
So gesehen ist alles was wir bisher kennen nur bla bla , wenn sich alle die was auf sich geben an die NDA halten jedenfalls aber wie gesagt die paar Tage bringe ich auch noch rum und wenn es wirklich stimmen sollte auch nicht schlimm ...
Jetzt aber schon Boards wieder Verkaufen ich weissja nicht , von wegen was war das noch mit dem Kram denn man nur bei AM3+ bekommt ? 
Ich glaube aber nach wie vor das AMD da die Handbremse schon vor einem Jahr gezogen haette und denn PII geshrinkt haette, wenn es wirklich so aussieht das ein das der PII die bessere IPC hat ...
bei 32nm wuerde ein 1100T sicher auch mit 3,6 Ghz Stock und 4 ,2 Ghz Turbo laufen dazu die bessere IPC , dann haetten sie noch ne weile gehabt am BD zu Fein Tunen  

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann wird der nächste entlassen, bin ja mal gespannt wer es ist


 
Ich habe mehrere Manager Seminare besucht, ich biete mich als CEO an oder auch als COO, ich bin flexibel.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@Quanti Lüge! Hab alle Angebote bei eBay zu dem Board durchgeschaut, keines vom Privatverkäufer 

Edit: AMD Ceo zu sein ist echt nen kurzes Vergnügen xD


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Hab auch nix gefunden im ebay. 
Bin im Moment jetzt aber echt am durchrechnen was mich ein Z68-Board + i5-2500K kosten könnte. 100€ für mein UD5 990FXA könnte ich schon noch kriegen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hab auch nix gefunden im ebay.
> Bin im Moment jetzt aber echt am durchrechnen was mich ein Z68-Board + i5-2500K kosten könnte. 100€ für mein UD5 990FXA könnte ich schon noch kriegen.


 
296€ wenn du auch 8Gb Ram mit nimmst. 
Sehe grad das der i5-2500k schon wieder etwas teuer ist als noch vor kurzem.
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Lüge! Hab alle Angebote bei eBay zu dem Board durchgeschaut, keines vom Privatverkäufer



Jop, das Brett ist einfach sehr geil, für 100€ so ein Top Brett mit der Ausstattung ist eben erste Sahne, das verkloppt man nicht, dann bleibt eben der 1090T drauf und gut. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Edit: AMD Ceo zu sein ist echt nen kurzes Vergnügen xD


 
Würde ich machen, solange sie mir keine Aktienoptionen als Bonus anbieten...


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Habe gehört Intel ist schon kräftig am feiern, weil Bulli eine Gurke ist. KLICK


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> Was sag ich schon spinnen sich alle wieder die wildesten Geschichten zusammen ...
> Was wenn die Tester zwar die CPU schon haben aber das WIN Update erst am Lounch day dazu kommt
> Denkt doch mal nach , wenn es wirklich so verherrend aussehen wuerde haette AMD das schon sehr lange gewusst und vor ca 10-12 Monaten haetten die schon lange die Bremse gezogen und die Phenoms geschrinkt , denn ein 32 nm PII X6 waere da ja wirklich eine Rakete gegen !
> Dazu was soll der Apfel Birne vergleich die ganze zeit !? mag ja sein das der X6 die bessere IPC hat zumindest scheint es derzeit so , aber der BD kann eben 3,6 GHZ Stock mit Turbo 4,2 und dabei zieht er deutlich weniger als der alte 1100T der nur 3,3 Ghz daher bringt + Turbo und nochmal ein X6 bei 4 GHZ wo er erst wirklich gut geht ist nicht mehr wirklich Handzahm was Verbrauch und Temps angeht !
> ...



Dass er weniger zieht kann man gerade noch so durchgehen lassen. Aber was bringt dir das Mehr an Takt, wenn es sich nicht in Leistung niederschlägt?

Bulldozer einstampfen hätte AMD bestimmt nicht gemacht, wie eigentlich so gut wie keine Firma. Selbst Intel will sich soetwas nicht leisten. Schließlich hätte man dann Abermillionen in Forschungsgeldern verschwendet. Lieber 100 delays als einmal Vapourware. 

Was das Windows-update angeht sehe ich eher schwarz. Selbst wenn, dann kann es ja eigentlich nur XOP an Bord holen und evtl. FMA4 einen Feinschliff verpassen. Beide sind aber nicht für Spiele ausgelegt, sondern für ganz andere Arbeiten wichtig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Jop, die Leistung vom Bulldozer ist gigantisch, er hat so viel Power, dass er nicht von der Stelle kommt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15KoRY05SIg


----------



## crankrider (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal intressieren wie Linux darauf läuft.


 

Kommt drauf an in welcher Hinsicht, Programme die man dann über WINE laufen lässt, dann eigentlich nicht .
Einige eigene Programme schon.

Grüße

crank


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, die Leistung vom Bulldozer ist gigantisch, er hat so viel Power, dass er nicht von der Stelle kommt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15KoRY05SIg


 
POWERED BY AMD FX! 


Oh Mann, das ist echt traurig. Ich werde mich am 12. in den Schlaf heulen müssen. *schnief*


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, DAS kann aber einfach nicht sein. Der BD kann nicht langsamer sein. Das sind 0815 Spezifikationen. Wenn die DAS so verbocken, dass die schlechter sind als SB, dann fass ich das Ding nicht mal mit der Beiszange an



Nichts ist unmöglich, und ja, ich glaube das der Bulldozer eine schlechtere IPC hat als der Phenom 2.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry, das entzieht sich mir wirklich jedweder logischen Erklärung. Das können eigentlich keine @Stock-Vergleiche sein.
> 
> Wenn doch, was natürlich möglich ist, dann können se BD eigentlich gleich einstampfen  Naja, vielleicht für den MEGA-Sparpreis, aber dann müssen die CPUs klar billiger sein als die X6 jetzt! Naja und selbst dann muss man schauen ob man ihn empfehlen kann.


 
Wie gesagt, ich glaube das Bulldozer ein Epic Fail wird, momentan spricht fast alles dafür.


----------



## MrReal1ty (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Oh mein Gott... klingt ja ziemlich hoffnungslos. Na dann werd ich wohl doch bei Intel bleiben wenn ich bald aufrüste...
Es sei denn AMD haut die Dinger wirklich zu Dumping-Preisen raus


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Es sei denn AMD haut die Dinger wirklich zu Dumping-Preisen raus



Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wäre mir der FX-8150 nicht mehr als 150,- Euro wert...


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott... klingt ja ziemlich hoffnungslos. Na dann werd ich wohl doch bei Intel bleiben wenn ich bald aufrüste...
> Es sei denn AMD haut die Dinger wirklich zu Dumping-Preisen raus


 
Was willste denn als Gamer, mit ner IPC von wahrscheinlich unter Phenom 2 Niveau? Und selbst für den HPC Bereich dürfte Bulli nicht sooooo interessant sein. Ich meine, wer rechnet denn im HPC Bereich mit Integern? Wenn eine HPC Anwendung fast nur aus Single-Precision oder gar Double-Precision besteht dürfte der Bulli dann vielleicht nur ein Strom-schluckender Vier-Kerner sein der vielleicht so eben mit dem Phenom 2 X4 955 mithält. Ist halt reine Spekulation, aber davon gehe ich mittlerweile aus. Spricht auch fast alles dafür. Höchstens die hohe Taktfrequenz könnte meiner Meinung nach Bulldozer von einer kompletten Blamage retten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wäre mir der FX-8150 nicht mehr als 150,- Euro wert...


 
Exakt der Preisbereich, der realistisch ist, ein 1100T kostet um 160€.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ist aber irgw. schon ein Epic Fail den Nachfolger billiger als den Vorgänger zu verkaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist aber irgw. schon ein Epic Fail den Nachfolger billiger als den Vorgänger zu verkaufen


 
Sie können auch 250€ dafür verlangen oder 999€, aber wer kauft ihn dann?
Fans?


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Hmm 250€ könnte teils klappen, 1000€ sicher nicht xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm 250€ könnte teils klappen, 1000€ sicher nicht xD


 
Das denkst auch nur du.
Es finden sich garantiert welche, die dafür 1000€ auf den Tisch legen, einfach um sagen zu können, wie herrliche es war, über den Tisch gezogen zu werden.


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das denkst auch nur du.
> Es finden sich garantiert welche, die dafür 1000€ auf den Tisch legen, einfach um sagen zu können, wie herrliche es war, über den Tisch gezogen zu werden.


 
Ja super, diese Leute machen vielleicht 0.000001% des Gesamtmarktes aus. Nur zu Dumping Preisen dürfte AMD viele Bulldozer verkaufen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



thysol schrieb:


> Ja super, diese Leute machen vielleicht 0.000001% des Gesamtmarktes aus. Nur zu Dumping Preisen dürfte AMD viele Bulldozer verkaufen können.


 
So viel mehr kaufen einen i7 9360X auch nicht. 

Aber es geht eben auch darum eine völlig überteuerte CPU sein Eigen zu nennen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn die Boards 100€ und die CPU 150€ sind sie genau auf 2500k Niveau.
Was ist denn nun schneller?


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn die Boards 100€ und die CPU 150€ sind sie genau auf 2500k Niveau.
> Was ist denn nun schneller?


 
In Games zu 99.9999% Wahrscheinlichkeit der i5-2500K. In Multi-threaded Anwendungen würde ich mall sagen, mal der i5-2500K, mal der Bulldozer.


----------



## F-4 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dass er weniger zieht kann man gerade noch so durchgehen lassen. Aber was bringt dir das Mehr an Takt, wenn es sich nicht in Leistung niederschlägt?
> 
> Bulldozer einstampfen hätte AMD bestimmt nicht gemacht, wie eigentlich so gut wie keine Firma. Selbst Intel will sich soetwas nicht leisten. Schließlich hätte man dann Abermillionen in Forschungsgeldern verschwendet. Lieber 100 delays als einmal Vapourware.
> 
> Was das Windows-update angeht sehe ich eher schwarz. Selbst wenn, dann kann es ja eigentlich nur XOP an Bord holen und evtl. FMA4 einen Feinschliff verpassen. Beide sind aber nicht für Spiele ausgelegt, sondern für ganz andere Arbeiten wichtig.



Von einstampfen war bei mir nie die Rede !
Aber anno Ende 2010 haben viele schon gedacht das ein 32 nm PII eigentlich eine Tolle Sache waere 
Dazu wuerde ich einmal bestreiten das der 1100T Stock wirklich noch schneller ist als der 8150 Stock nur ist der BD dabei Sparsamer und hat ein deutlich besseres OC Potential , also Worst Case Scenario ist da immer noch ein Deutlich besserer Preis drin als vom 1100T und diese 4 GHZ vergleiche hinken ja ungemein , wie gesagt der PII kotzt ab 4 GHZ schon sein Silizium und zieht was BD bei 5 Ghz , wenns denn Stimmt !

mfg F-4


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

der BD 1 ist devinitiv schneller als der PII und der Sandybridge  jaaa wirklich 

(schneller wieder vom Markt weg  )


----------



## Ralf345 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Exakt der Preisbereich, der realistisch ist, ein 1100T kostet um 160€.


 

Man muss mal abwarten wo sich FX-8150 im Gesamtrating einreiht. Im multithreading ist er ja schneller. Vielleicht ist Thuban schneller in singlethread Szenarien, so groß dürfte der Unterschied jedoch nicht sein. Die schwächere IPC wird teilweise durch mehr Takt ausgeglichen.


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



F-4 schrieb:


> Aber anno Ende 2010 haben viele schon gedacht das ein 32 nm PII eigentlich eine Tolle Sache waere


 
Also Mitte 2010 haben viele gedacht das Bulldozer richtig fett wird. Wenn mann ihre Illusionen abgestritten hat war mann der Intel Fanboy.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Man wird hier generell diffarmiert wenn man nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt.
Deswegen konnte ich das Release ja kaum erwarten.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich werde also meine CPU nicht vor Haswell tauschen.
Ivy lohnt eh nicht und BD bei diesen Nachrichten ebenso nicht.

Ich denke AMD ist einfach der Zeit voraus und keiner optimiert auf diese CPU.


----------



## crankrider (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich denke AMD ist einfach der Zeit voraus und keiner optimiert auf diese CPU.



nicht umbedingt, aber wäre schön wenn es so wäre


----------



## MrReal1ty (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



thysol schrieb:


> Was willste denn als Gamer, mit ner IPC von wahrscheinlich unter Phenom 2 Niveau? Und selbst für den HPC Bereich dürfte Bulli nicht sooooo interessant sein.



Naja für Gamer, soviel weiß mittlerweile sogar ich, ist BD ja nun ein kompletter, epic, epic, epic FAIL. 
Ich persönlich betreibe aber auch viel Videobearbeitung und Programme wie zB AE profitieren soweit ich weiß von mehr Kernen - das heißt der BD "könnte/sollte/müsste" hier die Nase zumindest vorm i5 haben, vom i7 fange ich erst garnicht an. Würde man den BD nun zu dem Preis verkaufen, dem seine Leistung entspricht, also den hier angesprochenen 150€, wäre er zumindest für mich eine Überlegung wert. Der i5 scheint ja im Preis gerade zu steigen - mal schauen wie es zum Bulldozer Release aussieht.
Vielleicht verdrehe ich malwieder nur Tatsachen, aber bei mir macht meine Logik Sinn


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Und jetzt gibts Agesa v. 1.1.0.0 bei Gigabyte!! 
Klick



Agesa v. 0.9905 war wohl doch nicht final. Klick


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich denke AMD ist einfach der Zeit voraus und keiner optimiert auf diese CPU.


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Ich halte das Modul Prinzip (in seiner jetztigen Form) für absoluten Schwachsinn, es gibt wenige Anwendungen die viel mit Integern arbeiten. Daher blamiert sich der Bulldozer ja auch so derbe selbst in Multi-threaded Anwendungen. AMD vermarktet ihn als Acht-kerner, dann müssen sie auch damit leben das kritisiert wird das ein AMD 8 Kerner in Multi-threaded Anwendungen so eben flotter ist als ein Intel 4 Kerner.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Auch wenn der erste Teil falsch ist, der 2 stimmt.

Für wenn ist BD dann intressant? Für Spieler, für Office/Firmen auch nicht


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



> Ich denke AMD ist einfach der Zeit voraus und keiner optimiert auf diese CPU.


Sie haben das Ziel glatt verfehlt und sind deswegen disqualifiziert, würde es wohl besser treffen.


----------



## Ralf345 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Und jetzt gibts Agesa v. 1.1.0.0 bei Gigabyte!!
> Klick
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bios 9905 ist die Bios Version und keine Agesa Version. Bios Version 9905 enthält natürlich längst Agesa Code 1100.


----------



## Fuzi0n (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Bios 9905 ist die Bios Version und keine Agesa Version. Bios Version 9905 enthält natürlich längst Agesa Code 1100.


 Jop, hats recht.... Hätte im Thread auch weiterlesen müssen. ASUS BIOS 9905 enthält Agesa v. 1.1.0.0.

Na dann ist Bulli wirklich ne Gurke. Schade.


----------



## dochurt (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der erste Teil falsch ist, der 2 stimmt.
> 
> *Für wenn ist BD dann intressant? *Für Spieler, für Office/Firmen auch nicht


 Für Server, ist ja nur ein Ableger für den Desktop


----------



## AMDozer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Kein Ahnung was ihr alle habt?

Nennt mir ein Spiel/Programm das NUR SingeCore nutzt und den  Bulldozer Singlecore voll auslastet.

der amd Sprecher gestern im chat (beim dozer Übertaktungsevent) meinte genau das was hier gilt wayne singlecore Leistung.

Die Bulldozer Architektur is genial und für die erste Revision super. In Zukunft werden wir sicher noch sehr viel über diese Architektur hören. Die Zukunft gehört nun mal den MKernen und da ist der Bulldozer gut aufgestellt.


Zum Thema mm von amd suckt weil sie ihn als 8 Kern aufstellen. Das teil hat nun mal 8!! Kerne da gibts NICHTS zu rütteln. da sind 4 Module drin jedes Modul hat >>>>2<<<< Ausführende und >>>>2<<<< Dispatcher Einheiten drin. Also ist in jedem Modul 2 Kerne drin denn Technisch gesehen definiert genau das einen Kern. der einzige Unterschied ist das 2 Kerne sich den Cache und die sonstige Umgebung teilen was angeblich nur 20 % Verlust gegenüber 2 Kernen die sich nicht in einem Modul befinden sind.


Ich lese hier seit mehreren Seiten mit und muss sagen was sich hier für Leute herumtreiben... ist wie im echt leben die rennen rum und hoffen das das was sie nicht gekauft haben oder kein Geld für haben schlecht ist (oder schlechter als ihres) damit sie sich freuen und daran aufgeilen können. Diese Leute haben 0 Plan was der Bulldozer für die Zukunft bedeutet oder Ahnung von der Technik in ihm sie sehen nur die vorab Benchmarks und geilen sich daran auf, untermauern dies dann hier im Thema mit sinnlos Kommentaren die nicht zur Diskussion beitragen können.


Zum Abschluss noch was zum Bulldozer, der Amd Mitarbeiter gestern meinte das er unter Luft locker bis 5 GHZ und mit Wakü locker bis an die 7 GHZ kommt und dies Stabil und kühl genug. Sollte das so sein ist dies ein weiterer Grund einen Bulldozer zu kaufen. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht die Leute die jetzt einen PII x6 kaufen wollen. Der Bulldozer kommt laut den vorab Benchmarks mit der gleichen Leistung hat aber für die Zukunft immense verteile kann eventuell sogar noch Optimiert werden in den nächsten Wochen nach Release + er kann OHNE PROBLEME weit übertaktet werden.


Grüße


----------



## crankrider (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Na dann ist Bulli wirklich ne Gurke. Schade.



Ja für Gamer, aber nicht umbedingt in Anwendung (Multi-Thread)
die darauf optimiert werden müssen (also auf die Module) Videobearbeitung/Konverter usw..


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



> der Amd Mitarbeiter gestern meinte das er unter Luft locker bis 5 GHZ und mit Wakü locker bis an die 7 GHZ kommt und dies Stabil und kühl genug.


Hört sich ja soweit ganz gut an, doch da bin ich besonders auf die nötige Spannung gespannt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



AMDozer schrieb:


> Zum Thema mm von amd suckt weil sie ihn als 8 Kern aufstellen. Das teil hat nun mal 8!! Kerne da gibts NICHTS zu rütteln. da sind 4 Module drin jedes Modul hat >>>>2<<<< Ausführende und >>>>2<<<< Dispatcher Einheiten drin. Also ist in jedem Modul 2 Kerne drin denn Technisch gesehen definiert genau das einen Kern. der einzige Unterschied ist das 2 Kerne sich den Cache und die sonstige Umgebung teilen was angeblich nur 20 % Verlust gegenüber 2 Kernen die sich nicht in einem Modul befinden sind.


 
Nö technisch ist es eben kein wirklicher Kern, dazu fehlen wichtige Dinge, aber ich trage das hier nicht mehr vor, wieso ein Integer Kern kein physikalischer Kern im eigentlichen Sinne ist.


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

willkommen AMDozer
zu erstens  jedes Game was auf SC optimiert ist und nicht Framebegrenzt ist bei passender Grafikkarte lastet bei jeder CPU einen Kern voll aus 

zu zweitens: was soll er auch sonst sagen der AMD Sprecher wenn wenn die SC Leistung so schlecht ..........

zu drittens und viertens: vor WIN 8 wird man warscheinlich nicht viel davon haben ....... ich hoffe nur das es dann läuft ansonsten ..........

den Rest mit den 5 und 7 GHz werden wir sehen  ich hoffe das er dann auch nicht zuviel schluckt, 250W etc


----------



## AMDozer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

*zu PCTom*
thx

zu erstens, er ist bei 100 % aber er kommt nicht in Rechennot^^

zu zweitens klar muss ein amd Sprecher so etwas sagen und doch hat er recht wenn man die letzten Jahre betrachtet und sieht was in der Zukunft noch passieren wird.
drittens und viertens, naja das sind ja nur Spekulationen aber sollte es so sein wird sicher vorher ein patch kommen wenn die leute wie pc games Hardware nicht schon so etwas bekommen haben von AMD. Für mich ist jeder der die NDA umgeht nicht ernst zu nehmen daher traue ich diesen Benchmarks auch nicht in der Beziehung.

mit 5 und 7 joa wäre aber ne klasse Sache und wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre mir egal was er verbraucht wobei das viele natürlich nicht so sehen.

zu *quantenslipstream

Du hast natürlich zum teil recht.
Das einzige das ich dazu sagen kann ist das wissen das ich an der Uni in diesem Bereich gelernt habe. Nach diesen Definitionen kann AMD durchaus 8 Kern zu ihrem Ding sagen. Klar besteht ein Kern nicht nur aus dem int aber es gibt ja noch mehr Sachen die doppelt  in diesen Modulen vorhanden ist. Insgesamt gesehen und von dem was AMD dazu gesagt hat (20 % unterschied zu "echten kernen) ist es um einiges näher an echten Kernen als an einem 4 kern 8 t teil. Aus genau diesem Grund sage ich es ist ein 8 Kern und darf durchaus so genannt werden.

Hauptsächlich geht es mir darum wie in 99 % aller Foren eine Architektur die ich für sehr Zukunft sicher halte runter gemacht wird. der Bulldozer wird Preiß/Leistung (AMD typisch) mal wieder gut einschlagen. Für Leute die wirklich noch eine alte CPU haben und auf ihn gewartet haben (wie ich, wobei ich auf Revision 2 warten würde bräuchte ich nicht jetzt sowieso einen neuen pc) ist der Bulldozer perfekt. Die Zukunft wird zeigen was revision 1 noch im stande ist zu leisten. Sicher bin ich mir aber darin das die Architektur in den nächsten jahren von AMD gut weiterentwickelt werden kann um auf Intel aufzuschließen und mehr will AMD momentan sowieso nicht. Echter AMD Intel Wettkampf könnte es vll irgendwann wieder geben, momentan wohl nicht und das wurde vom ersten Bulldozer release auch nie von irgendwem erwartet. 

*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die 20% beziehen sich auf die Leistung, die ein realer Dual Core Bulldozer mehr hätte als ein Modul. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass die 20% zum echten Kern fehlen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Der Patch bringt keine 10 Prozent im Mittel - sagt AMD. An der grundlegenden Leistung des Bulldozer FX ändert er also nicht wirklich etwas.



			
				AMDozer schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher bin ich mir aber darin das die Architektur in den nächsten jahren von AMD gut weiterentwickelt werden kann um auf Intel aufzuschließen und mehr will AMD momentan sowieso nicht.


Wollen möchte AMD sicher mehr, aber es ist offenbar nicht möglich.


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Und weiter gehts...

Quelle: OBRovsky Blog: Hey AMD, dont launch that CRAP! It will be better for you!


_*Edit #1:*_ Die ganzen Posts kann man im XS alle hier nachlesen: Xtremesystems | AMD Zambezi news, info, fans ! - Page 160

_*Edit #2:*_ Wo ist eigentlich Rudiratlos?


----------



## crankrider (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

der arme Rudi sitzt ratlos in der Ecke,
weil der BD nicht so wird/geworden ist, wie er sich ihn erträumt hatte 

btt:
Ist klar das die Jungs drüben sich darüber genauso aus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Damit hat ja auch keiner gerechnet das der Bulli so ausfallen wird.


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

Das sind bestimmt nur Scherz Sample (bitte bzw. HOFFENTLICH!!!!!!) Da ist so nen Phenom I mit SMT drin und fertig, das war nur verasche !


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



AMDozer schrieb:


> *zu PCTom*
> thx
> 
> zu erstens, er ist bei 100 % aber er kommt nicht in Rechennot^^
> ...


Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen (dank dir und dem Zukunftssichgerede):
AMD Phenom I = First real Quad Core Processor = Fail!
AMD FX 8/6/4xxx = First "real" Octo Core Processor = Fail! 
Wahrscheinlich schaffen sie es mit der 2. Generation zu Sandy aufzuholen,
war ja beim Phenom auch so der II hat dann den C2Q eingeholt


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Damit hat ja auch keiner gerechnet das der Bulli so ausfallen wird.


 
Keiner würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Keiner würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.



Was dann


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Du sagtest keiner hat damit gerechnet das er so ausfallen wird.
Ich denke einige haben da schon mit gerechnet.


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag doch, AMD verarscht uns und hat in den Samples nur Phenom I mit SMT reingepackt!


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Was dann


Ein paar haben damit gerechnet (ich u.a, aber ich finde den Post nicht mehr und ertrage meine Rechtschreibung und den non sense in meinen alten Posts nicht mehr um weiterzusuchen )
@bio Ein PI mit SMT ist wahrscheinlich ein wenig schneller, sofern es überhaupt möglich wär da SMT/HT zu "verbauen"


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

Mir würde es reichen, wenn Bulli 20% mehr Power bringt als Sandy Bridge!

Naja ich denke AMD würde das schon irgendwie schaffen! Ich meine ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das die nen Prozessor rausbringen der Pro Takt Leistung langsamer als der Phenom I ist!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich habe damit nicht gerechnet.
Sicherlich gibt es einige die damit gerechnet haben.

@biohaufen 

Wieso verarschen


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Er genehmigt sich sogar mehr als 20% mehr Power als Sandy.
Das doch ne Leistung


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe damit nicht gerechnet.
> Sicherlich gibt es einige die damit gerechnet haben.
> 
> @biohaufen
> ...



Der war gut xD

Ne mal ehrlich, das können die doch so nicht verkaufen, der Bulldozer wird ja sonst per Takt Leistung langsamer als nen Phenom I


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das du Recht hast


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das du Recht hast



Ich hoffe es, aber ich glaube es nicht…

Ein guter Witz währe es aber!

Haben die sowas nicht schon ein mal bei der HD5870 gebracht?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@biohaufen

Bist du enttäuscht vom Bulli  oder wolltest du die Plattform wechseln


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> @biohaufen
> 
> Bist du enttäuscht vom Bulli  oder wolltest du die Plattform wechseln



Eigentlich wollte ich auf den Bulldozer wechseln, jedoch haben mich die Benches entäuscht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Geht mir nicht anders.
Naja mit meinem X6 bin Ich ja noch gut bedient


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir nicht anders.
> Naja mit meinem X6 bin Ich ja noch gut bedient



Mit meinem alten 920@ 3,5 GHz bin ich etwa ein wenig schneller als ein 2500K, jedoch mit mehr Stromverbrauch und mehr Abwärme !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Mit meinem alten 920@ 3,5 GHz bin ich etwa ein wenig schneller als ein 2500K, jedoch mit mehr Stromverbrauch und mehr Abwärme !


 
Aber er erfüllt seine zwecke  Ist auch ein guter Prozessor.
Beim OC mehr Strom und Abwärme ist ja auch normal.


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Aber er erfüllt seine zwecke  Ist auch ein guter Prozessor.
> Beim OC mehr Strom und Abwärme ist ja auch normal.



Auch ohne OC heizt er ordentlich, habe ein Be quiet Dark Rock Pro und der bringt ihn unter Prime 95, SMT und 3,5GHz nicht unter 57C


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

MAX TDP 130Watt? Richtig oder


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> MAX TDP 130Watt? Richtig oder



Ja, aber mit OC klättert das sehr schnell auf über 200!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, AMD verarscht uns und hat in den Samples nur Phenom I mit SMT reingepackt!


 
Ja genau. 

AMD hat nichts besseres zu tun als Geld in die Forschungsabteilung zu pumpen, damit die einen Phenom I mit SMT entwickeln um dann die Fachpresse zu "verarschen" und ihren eigenen Ruf zu schädigen. 

Fällt dir eigentlich auf, was du da schreibst?


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau.
> 
> AMD hat nichts besseres zu tun als Geld in die Forschungsabteilung zu pumpen, damit die einen Phenom I mit SMT entwickeln um dann die Fachpresse zu "verarschen" und ihren eigenen Ruf zu schädigen.
> 
> Fällt dir eigentlich auf, was du da schreibst?



Nein, was ähnliches haben die bei der HD5870 gemacht! Außerdem war das IRONIE!!!


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Mir würde es reichen, wenn Bulli 20% mehr Power bringt als Sandy Bridge!
> 
> Naja ich denke AMD würde das schon irgendwie schaffen! Ich meine ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das die nen Prozessor rausbringen der Pro Takt Leistung langsamer als der Phenom I ist!


Türlich, deshalb mehr Cores  Die sind so nicht vergleichbar 
@Bio Ne 5870 mit SMT?


----------



## biohaufen (9. Oktober 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Türlich, deshalb mehr Cores  Die sind so nicht vergleichbar
> @Bio Ne 5870 mit SMT?



Nein! Die haben Fake Benches in die Runde geworfen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

*AMD'nin 8 çekirdekli FX-8150* *seufz* Das sieht alles andere als gut aus und zudem fetter Leak oder NDA-Bruch


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Auch wenn ich vllt 5% verstehe: Mal anschauen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich wollte es grad schreiben Marc. 

Was soll der SCHEIS von denen bitte?


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Was sieht man denn in dem Vid?
Mein Vorkriegslappi schmiert immer ab, wenn ich das gucken will


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Was ist ärgerlicher respektive trauriger: Die Werte des FX oder der Leak / NDA-Bruch?


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die Werte.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Der NDA Bruch, denn an dem anderen hätte sich eh nichts geändert....

Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum BD im 3DMark 11 Extreme vor dem 2600k ist, sonst aber eigentlich fast überall klar abgehängt ist. Was testet der Extreme denn so?

Naja, im Schnitt würde ich dann wohl sagen +/- etwa die leistung des X6 1100T. In einigen Sachen schlechter, in anderen Sachen dafür besser.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

nette Spielebenches. Passt eigentlich


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@Marx Für dich sicher der NDA Bruch, die Werte wusstest du ja sowieso...


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Marc, gibts dafür nicht eigentlich ne Hotline direkt zu AMD? 

Ich frage mich echt immer und immer und immer wieder, wie sich die Hersteller die Leute aussuchen, an die Sie Samples verteilen.... 

Btw. die Auswahl der Benches und die Darbietung ist mal echt nicht so der Brüller. Ganz abgesehen davon, das ich kein türkisch kann, und google Translator da eben auch nichts bringt im Video


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

*@ Skysnake*

Der Physics-Test nutzt wohl alle acht "Kerne" und die Grafiktests nicht, daher zieht der X6 vorbei [mehr Leistung pro Takt und Kern].


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@Stefan Hab einen türkischen Freund drauf angesetzt ^^
@Marc Dann gibt es ja noch Hoffnung, dass sich die Leistung bessern kann


----------



## der_flamur (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was ist ärgerlicher respektive trauriger: Die Werte des FX oder der Leak / NDA-Bruch?


 Also als erstes find ich den NDA-Bruch nicht schön für diejenige, die sich brav daran halten. Schließlich will man für jeden damit Chancengleichheit anbieten. Find ich nicht so toll, da besonders die professionellen Redaktionen nicht wirklich eine richtige Präsentation durchführen kann, da eh die Hälfte schon weiß, der BD ist gut oder eben nicht. Als 2.würd ich dann die vielleicht nicht so berauschende Performance einordnen. 

PS: Sorry für Rechtsschreibfehler. Habe es vom Handy geschrieben.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Marc, du bist ja online. Kannste nicht Telefonterror bei AMD machen, damit ihr eure Benches auch raus hauen könnt, damit ihr wenigstens in D die ersten seid?

Bzw. gibts es für einen solch klaren NDA Bruch nicht Regelungen für euch, das ihr auch "leaken" dürft?


----------



## MfDoom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

auf 4,5Ghz schlägt er den i7 im 3dMark 2006 
abgesehen davon werden hier doch minimale Unterschiede in riesen Balken kaschiert, oder nicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Soweit ich weiss, ist der zuständige AMD Mann gerade nicht in Dach (bzw. Abwesenheitsmeldung bei seiner Mailadresse) habs gerade probiert...


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bei dem Video wurde zwar OC und Stromverbrauch im Idle und unter Last gezeigt - wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe - aber zur Temp wurde weiterhin keine Aussage gemacht oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Marc, du bist ja online. Kannste nicht Telefonterror bei AMD machen, damit ihr eure Benches auch raus hauen könnt, damit ihr wenigstens in D die ersten seid? Bzw. gibts es für einen solch klaren NDA Bruch nicht Regelungen für euch, das ihr auch "leaken" dürft?


Ich glaube, um 0h an einem Sonntag ist da keiner ... nur weil einer aus der Reihe tanzt, ist ja nicht gleich Volksfest ... we'll see. Ich entscheide das nicht und zudem sind NDAs dafür da, dass man Zeit für Tests hat. Das klappt aber nicht, wenn man auf einmal x Tage früher den Test raushauen soll/muss.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei dem Video wurde zwar OC und Stromverbrauch im Idle und unter Last gezeigt - wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe - aber zur Temp wurde weiterhin keine Aussage gemacht oder?


 Er sagt glaube ich schon was dazu. Wo das Uefi vom MSI-Board zu sehen ist sieht man CPU-Temp auf 53°


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich glaube, um 0h an einem Sonntag ist da keiner ... nur weil einer aus der Reihe tanzt, ist ja nicht gleich Volksfest ... we'll see. Ich entscheide das nicht und zudem sind NDAs dafür da, dass man Zeit für Tests hat. Das klappt aber nicht, wenn man auf einmal x Tage früher den Test raushauen soll/muss.


 
Klar, aber so wäre es zumindest eine Schadensbegrenzung, wobei ihr habt ja noch "glück", dadurch das ihr ne Print habt. Die Seiten, die nur online sind, haben so die totale Arschkarte. Da wird geschuftet und ALLES für den Poppes


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

So wie vor nahezu jedem größeren Launch. Willkommen im Leben eines Online-Redakteur. "Bauchweh" und "voll den Hals" gibt's kostenlos, Schlaf wird überbewertet


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Oh ja, schlafen, essen  und RL, alles überbewertet... 

Warum auch, wir leben doch alle von Luft und Liebe... Mehr brauchts doch nicht oder? 

Macht man ja auch alles NUR aus der Spaß an der Freude... 

Wer ehrlich arbeitet ist doch eh ein Idiot... Es gibt hat doch Gleichere unter den Gleichen bei den Herstellern... 

EDIT:

Ich klink mich hier mal aus dem Topic raus, sonst Platz ich noch und...

Ach vergesst es. 

Marc, nochmals mein Beileid für euch, ihr habt nen scheis job... Und ich muss sagen, ich bewundere eure Ruhe! ICH könnte es nicht.


----------



## Fuzi0n (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Man steht auf und Bulli ist immer noch schei_e. Es wird nur noch schlimmer. Meeensch AMD. 

Naja, Bulli wird schon seine Abnehmer finden. Es wird auch leute geben, die das Ding auf 7GHz Übertakten - vielleicht kann er so Sandy wegputzen, mal sehen. Es gab auch Leute, die eine GTX480 kauften, obwohl sie kaum schneller war und Strom ohne Ende schluckte.

Jedenfalls kann man nur hoffen, dass Bulli sich im HPC/Super Computer Bereich gut schlägt. Hier kann AMD vielleicht noch richtig Kohle verdienen mit BD.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Durch XOP und FMA4 möglich. Die Optimierung der Software auf die Architektur ist dort auch kein Problem. Allerdings sind die FP lastigen Benchmarks ziemlich beunruhigend. Da ist er nämlich auch kaum schneller als ein X6. Und da hätte ich es nicht erwartet.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MfDoom schrieb:


> abgesehen davon werden hier doch minimale Unterschiede in riesen Balken kaschiert, oder nicht?


 
ja ein halbes Prozent geht über die halbe seite !




Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Naja, Bulli wird schon seine Abnehmer finden.


 
da die x6 ja auch nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden, versickert die Quelle  der letzten PhenomII schnell, und dann werden eben BDs verkauft!

gut das ich noch schnelll nenn x6 gekauft habe!


----------



## dochurt (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Marc, bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Türken unter NDA stehen ?

Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist der Leak keine Sensation, hat man auch schon aus anderen Quellen entnehmen können - Von daher, wayne 

Vielleicht war es auch die letzte NDA die AMD ausgegeben hat, die Ergebnisse sprechen einen eindeutige Sprache -----> R.I.P, oder doch ein Neuanfang,
so richtig glauben kann man derzeit nicht ....


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

kann es sein das die tage der PII x6 Preislich steigt ?


----------



## xTc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Würd mich angesichts der Leistung nicht wundern...


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

da mal ein kompletter test, Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, aber Google kanns übersetzen, nur wer will das noch ?

AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer Preview | lab501


----------



## xTc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Der Test ist schon ein alter Hut. 



xTc schrieb:


> Erstes Review/Preview zum Bully online:
> AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer Preview | Lab501


----------



## Arikus (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> kann es sein das die tage der PII x6 Preislich steigt ?


 Der ist auch bei den ersten Shops (nach Preis sortiert) auf Geizhals.at nicht mehr lagernd


----------



## Fuzi0n (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



dochurt schrieb:


> Marc, bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Türken unter NDA stehen ?
> 
> Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist der Leak keine Sensation, hat man auch schon aus anderen Quellen entnehmen können - Von daher, wayne


Ich glaube die haben kein NDA unterschrieben. Man kommt auch mit etwas Glück  über Händler/Distributoren jetzt schon an die CPUs heran.

Die Gerüchteküche brodelt aber weiter: Angeblich haben nur die Tester mit Presse-Kit/NDA die finale BIOS/Agesa Version... Ich persönlich glaube aber, dass AMD mächtig schei_e gebaut hat und Bulli ganz einfach eine Gurke ist.



dochurt schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es auch die letzte NDA die AMD ausgegeben hat, die Ergebnisse sprechen einen eindeutige Sprache -----> R.I.P, oder doch ein Neuanfang,
> so richtig glauben kann man derzeit nicht ....


AMD wird mit Sicherheit nicht sterben, aber vielleicht steigen sie aus dem CPU-Geschäft aus und stellen nur noch APUs und Grafikkarten her. Denn die einzigen Ingenieure, die bei AMD scheinbar überhaupt was drauf haben, sind die aus der GPU-Abteilung.



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> kann es sein das die tage der PII x6 Preislich steigt ?


Die Preise sind schon über das Wochenende gestiegen. ^^ Kein Wunder, Bulli wird wohl kein Schwein kaufen wollen, wenn die geleakten Benches stimmen.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Also in der Blechdose ist kein WaKü dabei: AMD Bulldozer FX-8120 (Retail) Demonstrated, Specs and Benchmarks Unveiled


----------



## Deimos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Die Gerüchteküche brodelt aber weiter: Angeblich haben nur die Tester mit Presse-Kit/NDA die finale BIOS/Agesa Version...


 
Der letzte Strohhalm, an den man sich klammern kann 
Ich freu mich jetzt einfach mal drauf in zwei Tagen (?) vernünftige Tests aufm Scheisshaus zu lesen - wenigstens den Spass kann mir AMD nicht nehmen.

Kaufen werde ich das Ding vermutlich sowieso, Leistung hin oder her...


----------



## dochurt (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben kein NDA unterschrieben. Man kommt auch mit etwas Glück  über Händler/Distributoren jetzt schon an die CPUs heran.
> 
> Die Gerüchteküche brodelt aber weiter: Angeblich haben nur die Tester mit Presse-Kit/NDA die finale BIOS/Agesa Version... Ich persönlich glaube aber, dass AMD mächtig schei_e gebaut hat und Bulli ganz einfach eine Gurke ist.


 Könnte man so stehen lassen 



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> AMD wird mit Sicherheit  nicht sterben, aber vielleicht steigen sie aus dem CPU-Geschäft aus und  stellen nur noch APUs und Grafikkarten her. Denn die einzigen  Ingenieure, die bei AMD scheinbar überhaupt was drauf haben, sind die  aus der GPU-Abteilung.


 Ich meinte natürlich nicht, dass sie komplett vom Markt verschwinden werden. Eventuell wird sich etwas im Betätigungsfeld ändern, Desktop-CPU Ja, aber nicht mehr den Griff nach der Krone. Llano und co im low-Budget ! Vielleicht konzentrieren sie sich auch mehr auf den Servermarkt, da gibt es imo mehr dran zu Verdienen als sich im Desktop-Markt mit angeblichen schnellen CPUs zu blamieren - Man wird abwarten müssen ob das gezeigte Konzept passt, imo sieht es nicht danach aus. Ob die Nachfolger da etwas dran ändern können, ist derzeit mehr als fraglich


----------



## xTc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben kein NDA unterschrieben. Man kommt auch mit etwas Glück  über Händler/Distributoren jetzt schon an die CPUs heran.
> 
> Die Gerüchteküche brodelt aber weiter: Angeblich haben nur die Tester mit Presse-Kit/NDA die finale BIOS/Agesa Version... Ich persönlich glaube aber, dass AMD mächtig schei_e gebaut hat und Bulli ganz einfach eine Gurke ist.



Komisch das viele Hersteller schon vorab public entsprechende Bios-Versionen zur Verfügung gestellt habe...


----------



## crankrider (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> AMD wird mit Sicherheit nicht sterben, aber vielleicht steigen sie aus dem CPU-Geschäft aus und stellen nur noch APUs und Grafikkarten her. Denn die einzigen Ingenieure, die bei AMD scheinbar überhaupt was drauf haben, sind die aus der GPU-Abteilung.
> 
> ^^ Kein Wunder, Bulli wird wohl kein Schwein kaufen wollen, wenn die geleakten Benches stimmen.



Wat, wer schreibt hier den das AMD "sterben" würde, nur weil der BD nicht der erhoffte SB-Killer ist, bringt er trotzdem für AMD eine zukunftsweisende Technologie mit sich 
Und das das OS und die Anwendungen noch nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, klar ein Problem für AMD, aber daran sind sie wohl leider selber schuld.

Wird genug Leute geben, die ihn kaufen werden, davon kannst Du ausgehen


----------



## dochurt (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



crankrider schrieb:


> Wird genug Leute geben, die ihn kaufen werden, davon kannst Du ausgehen


 
Sicher ?? 

*BREAKING NEWS - AMD FX LAUNCHES - YouTube*


----------



## Arikus (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Deimos schrieb:


> Der letzte Strohhalm, an den man sich klammern kann
> Ich freu mich jetzt einfach mal drauf in zwei Tagen (?) vernünftige Tests aufm Scheisshaus zu lesen - wenigstens den Spass kann mir AMD nicht nehmen.


 
Stellt mal im Bios das Datum auf den 12.10. evtl ist da ja eine künstliche Bremse in das frei erhältliche BIOS einprogrammiert 
*an einem fitzelchen Strohhalm klammer*


----------



## crankrider (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



dochurt schrieb:


> Sicher ??
> 
> *BREAKING NEWS - AMD FX LAUNCHES - YouTube*


 
ok, was möchtest Du mit diesem "professionellem" Video rüberbringen, wo noch nicht einmal der Cinebench-Wert stimmt


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, ist der zuständige AMD Mann gerade nicht in Dach (bzw. Abwesenheitsmeldung bei seiner Mailadresse) habs gerade probiert...



der hat sicher nen grund !


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich hab gehört manche Leute gehen mit nem Strick unters Dach. Vllt wirklich besser so


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Nehmen wir mal an, das Bulldozer hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleibt. Die Architektur soll ja da der Haken sein. Wäre es evtl. möglich die Spiele/Anwendungen via Patch/Update auf eine höhere Leistung mit Bulldozer zu "überreden"?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

10% sollen wohl drin sein wenn die Kerne von Windows besser bzw. sinnvolelr genutzt werden und der Turbo effektiver arbeiten kann.


----------



## crankrider (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bei Anwendungen wird es wohl so kommen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Gerade da nicht, da diese idR alle Kerne nutzen und da der Windows-Scheduler nichts zu verteilen hat.


----------



## dochurt (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Neuer Blog-Eintrag von OBR:



> * AMD FX - Paper launch! Especially in Europe! *
> 
> 
> There are NO any FXs in eshops across Europe, ive told you, FX on shelves in November and its seems right now ...
> ...


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi, bin nach mehreren Tagen auch mal wieder hier und muss sagen... shit!
Hatte mir eigentlich mehr vom Bulldozer erhofft. Wenn ich ihn aber wirklich bis 7Ghz bekommen kann, lohnt sich der Umstieg trotzdem. Spaß am basteln hab ich ja eh, also mal schauen.

@GoldenMic
Letzten Endes scheinst ja doch du lachen zu können. Ich wart aber trotzdem noch auf finale Spielebenches.


----------



## xTc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihn aber wirklich bis 7Ghz bekommen kann, lohnt sich der Umstieg trotzdem. Spaß am basteln hab ich ja eh, also mal schauen.



Seeeeeehr unwarscheinlich. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> @GoldenMic
> Letzten Endes scheinst ja doch du lachen zu können. Ich wart aber trotzdem noch auf finale Spielebenches.



Da den Ergebnissen wird sich wohl nicht mehr viel ändern. Sobald die Benchmarks ins GPU-Limit wandern rücken alle CPUs zwar näher zusammen, an der eigentlichen CPU-Leistung ändert das aber nichts...


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß. Ich Spiel aber auch eher im GPU-Limit. 

Mit den benchmarks meine ich auch nur solche, die mich auch interessieren. Also die Games, die ich auch spiele. Da würde ich gerne den Vergleich zum Vorgänger sehen und zwar nicht bei gleichem, sondern bei Maximaltakt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Mit dem Bulldozer kann man auch alle Games problemlos spielen und wenn der Preis stimmt und man nebenbei auch noch ein wenig Videoschnitt macht, ist der schon OK.


----------



## batmaan (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Bulldozer eher im Presibereich wie der i5 oder i7? 

Denn ich hoffe noch auf ein Preissturz des i5. ( 187 euro bei mindfactory  )


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich ist der für alles schnell genug. Ich finde es ja nur schade, dass die Achitektur von der Software nicht anständig genutzt wird. 

Wenn Bulldozer bei selbem takt etwa gleich auf ist mit meinem X6 ich ihn aber höher takten kann, dann ist es doch für mich schon ein Gewinn. Ich bin also nicht wirklich enttäuscht.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



dochurt schrieb:


> Neuer Blog-Eintrag von OBR:


 Das ist doch Unsinn da der Launch ja erst Übermorgen ist. OBR steckt soviel Energie hinein den Bulldozer schlecht zu machen das es schon peinlich ist. Entweder was persönliches oder er wird dafür bezahlt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der für alles schnell genug. Ich  finde es ja nur schade, dass die Achitektur von der Software nicht  anständig genutzt wird.
> 
> Wenn Bulldozer bei selbem takt etwa  gleich auf ist mit meinem X6 ich ihn aber höher takten kann, dann ist es  doch für mich schon ein Gewinn. Ich bin also nicht wirklich  enttäuscht.


 So geht es mir auch. Ich steige von einem alten Dualcore um.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



> So geht es mir auch. Ich steige von einem alten Dualcore um.


So ist es! Somit wird es auf jedenfall eine Bereicherung, auch wenn ich mir etwas anders gewünscht hätte.


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Sogar das Video Review von DH zeigt eindeutig das BD eine "Gurke" ist, von daher treffen die Benchmarks und Aussagen von OBR schon zu!
Die Leistung konnte nur minimal gesteigert werden und wenn dann eher wegen den deutlich höheren Taktraten.
Scheinbar haben sie es nichtmal fertig gebracht den Verbrauch trotz Shrink ordentlich zu senken.
Wer nach allen Leaks immernoch glaubt das AMD ein Wunderbios oder ähnliches freigibt das die Performance verdoppelt muss schon sehr von AMD fasziniert sein...

Die Frage ist nur wie lange die "verblendeten" noch ihre Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließen wollen; einige werden sicher selbst nach dem Launch noch an irgendwelche Wunder glauben!


----------



## MfDoom (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Nein an ein Wunderbios glaube ich nicht . Aber die Spielebenches von DH zeigen eindeutig das der Bulldozer sich nicht verstecken muss und genau da landet wo er preislich auch hinwill.
Es wäre sicher gut noch eine Weile zu warten bis die Fertigung besser läuft und besseres Stepping da ist.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

mein GH hat heute 200 BDs bekommen, die meisten 8150er! (sind aber alle morgen schon unterwegs zu den Händlern, alle schon vorbestellt! naja er sagte er hat 5000 vorbestellungen!)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Meinst du mit GH Großhändler, mein lieber "Hardwarekenner"?


----------



## Ralf345 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Aber die Spielebenches von DH zeigen eindeutig das der Bulldozer sich nicht verstecken muss und genau da landet wo er preislich auch hinwill.


 
Ja wenn man die Spielebenchmarks ausreichend durch die GPU limitiert, schneiden auch schwächere CPUs gut ab.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Es gibt halt immer sogenannte "Argumente" für alles, nicht wahr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> mein GH hat heute 200 BDs bekommen, die meisten 8150er! (sind aber alle morgen schon unterwegs zu den Händlern, alle schon vorbestellt! naja er sagte er hat 5000 vorbestellungen!)


 
Wieso auch nicht, die ersten Komplett Rechner müssen ja ausgestattet werden.
Aber 5000 sind eben nur eine Zahl, die besagt leider nichts.


----------



## F-4 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der für alles schnell genug. Ich finde es ja nur schade, dass die Achitektur von der Software nicht anständig genutzt wird.
> 
> Wenn Bulldozer bei selbem takt etwa gleich auf ist mit meinem X6 ich ihn aber höher takten kann, dann ist es doch für mich schon ein Gewinn. Ich bin also nicht wirklich enttäuscht.


 
Das einzige was dabei etwas Traurig ist , das ein Phenom II in 32 nm wohl beinahe denn selben Takt haette schaffen koennen ...
Aber mal sehen wenn die dinger bei denn Leuten im Rechner stecken 

mfg F-4


----------



## Spinal (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wow, bei DH ist der Super PI Balken vom Bulli viel länger als vom Sandy 

Naja, also die bsherigen Benchmarkergebnisse sind ja eher ernüchternt bzw. nicht so weit weg von den bisherigen Leaks 
So wie es aussieht gibt es nur wenige Anwendungen wo der Bulli super läuft, die meißten sind eher enttäuschend. Ich denke auch nicht, dass da durch ein Softwareupdate sooo viel zu holen ist. Für mich wäre Preis und Spieleperformance noch interessant, aber ich sehe schwarz, zumal mir ein 2600k nicht zu teuer wäre.

Naja, warten wir mal die offiziellen Benches, besonders von PCGH ab. Sollte doch morgen oder übermorgen soweit sein. Vielleicht fällt die NDA ja schon am 11.10.? Da warte ich mal die halbe Stunde bis 0 Uhr noch ab 

bye
Spinal


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn dann kommen die Tests meist ersts morgens on.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn dann kommen die Tests meist ersts morgens on.


 
Da die NDA wohl am 12. fällt, werden die Tests Morgen Nacht online gehen, um Mitternacht eben.
Denn fertig ist ja schon alles, man darf nur eben nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Oder am 12. um 6 Uhr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder am 12. um 6 Uhr.


 
Wenn die NDA auf ein Datum beschränkt ist, dann Mitternacht.
Eine Uhrzeit wäre mir neu.


----------



## PW1993 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schon bekannt ist wegen den Preisen und Cores etc   Pre-order prices of AMD FX-Series CPUs

Aber sieht interessant aus


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Sollte der Preis 1:1 in € kommen dann isses eher zu teuer.


----------



## Arikus (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die NDA auf ein Datum beschränkt ist, dann Mitternacht.
> Eine Uhrzeit wäre mir neu.


 Gibt es da evtl eine Klausel drin, *wo *der 12.10 sein muss?
Wenn da EST (US Ostküste) gemeint ist, dann ist es hier um 6 Uhr morgens.
Ansonsten einfach in China hosten und man kann schon am 11.10 um 18 Uhr ohne NDA Bruch loslegen


----------



## Skysnake (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die Zeitzone wird eigentlich schon angegeben, bei solchen Sachen, wo es offensichtlich ist, das es sich über mehrere Zeitzonen erstreckt. Meist ist es entweder um 0 oder um 6 Uhr. Einfach zu beiden Seiten rein schauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Kommt darauf an, Wenn New Yorker Zeit genommen wird, ist es bei uns eben 6 Uhr, wenn Greenwich Zeit genommen wird, ist es bei uns 1Uhr.
Wenn die NDA nur am 12. fällt, sind die Japaner eher am Markt mit den Tests als die Leute auf Hawaii.


----------



## Brainorg (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Freue mich schon aufs rel. und die Tests.
Und die Freundin wird sich auch über das neue BD-System freuen


----------



## Ralf345 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

6:00 Uhr war release im Dezember für Cayman. Jetzt steht aber noch die Zeitumstellung bevor. Dann müsste es 7:00 Uhr fallen. Oder gibt es in Kanada/USA auch eine Zeitumstellung?


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Am 12. um 18.00 Uhr in Deutschland! Quelle: http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/24314-bulldozer-fx-to-launch-october-12-1800-cet
Entspricht dann eben 9 Uhr morgens in den USA usw...


----------



## Ralf345 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Am 12. um 18.00 Uhr in Deutschland! Quelle: http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/24314-bulldozer-fx-to-launch-october-12-1800-cet
> Entspricht dann eben 9 Uhr morgens in den USA usw...


 

Gibt es keine andere Quelle wie Fudzilla? Halte ich nämlich für unwahrscheinlich. Llanos launch im Juni war 06:01 Uhr unserer Zeit nach MEZ Zeit. Das sollte mit Bulldozer genauso sein.


----------



## Spinal (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Quuieeek.... Das ist ja noch eine halbe Ewigkeit hin, bis 12.10. 18 Uhr 

Naja, jetzt nur nicht Banane werden 

Die Zeit kriegen wir auch noch mit Gerüchten, geleakten Benchmarks, und vermeintlichen Preisen rum 

bye
Spinal


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

verdammt ja, wir warten seit nem gefühlten jahr, da machens die 24 stunden im schlimmsten fall nochma richtig aus!!!!!!!!!

wer will noch mehr ! ? ^^ man man man, beruhigt euch doch. die paar stunden machens au ned fett. wenn ihr euch unsicher seid: glotzt halt am 13 in die news un feddich.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



<Painkiller> schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, das Bulldozer hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleibt. Die Architektur soll ja da der Haken sein. Wäre es evtl. möglich die Spiele/Anwendungen via Patch/Update auf eine höhere Leistung mit Bulldozer zu "überreden"?



Nein, nicht wirklich ... in Anwendungen oder Games vieleicht unbedeutende 5%, wie es bei Vista vs XP war... (cool ich lad mir ein Cheat, und hab mein P4 auf Quad Niveau).
Wenn Bulldoser eine Gurke ist, dann bleibt er mit +5% auch noch eine Gurke... anderst würde es aussehen, wenn er knapp hinterm i7 wäre ...
 da hätten die 5% das i Tüpfelchen sein können.



Spinal schrieb:


> Wow, bei DH ist der Super PI Balken vom Bulli viel länger als vom Sandy



Nicht nur der... beim Consum Balken hat der FX auch den Längsten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denn fertig ist ja schon alles, man darf nur eben nicht.


Schön wär's


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schön wär's


 
Wie ist das eigentlich genau mit der NDA?  Denn die Äußerungen, die ich bisher von Dir gelesen habe, sind ja mehr als zweideutig eindeutig


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PW1993 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schon bekannt ist wegen den Preisen und Cores etc   Pre-order prices of AMD FX-Series CPUs
> 
> Aber sieht interessant aus


 
Bei den Preisen werden die CPUs zum absoluten Ladenhüter. Mehr als 180,- Euro ist der FX-8150 einfach nicht wert. Punkt.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wenn überhaupt.
Bescheidene Single Thread Leistung, bescheidene IPC Leistung, mehr Verbrauch als das Konkurrenz Produkt, ähnlich teuer.
Da fragt man sich was zum Henker hat AMD die ganze Zeit gemacht?


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen werden die CPUs zum absoluten Ladenhüter. Mehr als 180,- Euro ist der FX-8150 einfach nicht wert. Punkt.


 
Und das aus dem Mund  (oder eher aus den Fingern  ) eines Reviewers... oh je


----------



## Deimos (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen werden die CPUs zum absoluten Ladenhüter. Mehr als 180,- Euro ist der FX-8150 einfach nicht wert. Punkt.


Nun, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass der Preis innert Kürze nach Release sinken wird und AMD sich in seiner gewohnten Rolle wiederfindet - als Anbieter eines guten Produkts zum günstigen Preis; aber ohne jede Chance auf hohe Margen.

Blöd nur, dass Intel imo eine abgerundete und günstige Produktpalette hat. Durchs Band sind die Intel-CPUs im Moment in fast jeglicher Hinsicht ausser Konkurrenz und das auch noch mit angemessenem Preis (wobei die ja in den letzten Tagen gestiegen sein sollen....).


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und das aus dem Mund  (oder eher aus den Fingern  ) eines Reviewers... oh je


 
Das ist die traurige und harte Wahrheit. Schau dir die bisherigen Ergebnisse an und sag mir das du dafür 225,- Euro zahlen würdest? Wohl eher nicht. Da lege ich noch etwas drauf und nehme einen Core i7-2600K.
Das Ding wird sich mit einem solchen Preis einfach nicht richtig verkaufen. Warum für einen FX-8150 225,- zahlen, wenn ich für 170,- einen Phenom II X6 1100T bekomme, der nahezu gleich schnell ist?

Das der FX-8150 etwas teurer wird als der 1100T, davon ist auszugehen. Aber mal als 180 bis 190,- Euro geht einfach nicht.


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Und wie lange möchte man nach Deiner Meinung die 180/190€ halten ?

Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass die FX8xxx Modelle die Preise der jetzigen X6er einnehmen werden. Die FX6xxx werden dann die X4er in den Preisen ablösen und dann noch die FX4xxx die dann die X3er beerben werden . Hinzu kommt das für Aufrüster imo gar keinen Anreiz gibt upzugraden .

Für Bencher könnte es noch interessant sein, da man ja mit hohen OC Werten glänzen möchte 

Eine andere Frage wird sein, wann kommen die ersten FX-Modelle mit teil deaktivierten Modulen ??


----------



## XE85 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



dochurt schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage wird sein, wann kommen die ersten FX-Modelle mit teil deaktivierten Modulen ??



Also meines wissen nach gab nur einmal eine Meldung über ein Modell wo das Modul teildeaktiviert sein soll - diese soll laut damaliger News aber nur für den OEM Bereich sein.

mfg


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich warte auf die erste Meldung, FX6xxx freigeschaltet auf FX8xxx


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich frag einfach mal dumm in die Runde - wenn der Bulli in Spielen schon so "abkackt" (gegenüber i5/i7), wie sieht es denn mit Videobearbeitung aus?
Hat er da Chancen zumindest am i5 vorbeizuziehen? Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von dem Szenario aus dass der Preis vom i5 so bleibt und der Bulli wirklich bis auf 180 - 190 € fällt, denn nur dann würde es sich für mich speziell lohnen.
Weil irgendwie hat das Teil schon ein bisschen mein Interesse geweckt... bin gespannt was morgen nun letztendlich rauskommt, auch wenn die Anzeichen schlecht sind...


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



dochurt schrieb:


> Und wie lange möchte man nach Deiner Meinung die 180/190€ halten ?
> 
> Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass die FX8xxx Modelle die Preise der jetzigen X6er einnehmen werden. Die FX6xxx werden dann die X4er in den Preisen ablösen und dann noch die FX4xxx die dann die X3er beerben werden . Hinzu kommt das für Aufrüster imo gar keinen Anreiz gibt upzugraden.


 
Die Preisgestaltung wäre ja auch völlig in Ordnung. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, was mit den alten Phenoms passiert...
Wenn sich bei einem FX-6xxx die restlichen Kerne freischalten lassen würden, und der kostet so viel wie beispielweise so viel wie ein Phenom II X4 955 BE, dann wäre das echt gut.


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

... gut für den Verbraucher, schlecht für die leeren Kassen von AMD .

Wobei auf so einer AMD-Marktetingfolie steht, "save you money", heißt die wollen nichts verdienen ?


----------



## Per4mance (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

wenn ich das hier immer so mitlese weiss ich das es kein fehler war gestern nen 2600k zu kaufen. 

denke auch eher das der BD bei allem mehr bringt wie beim gamen.

kann mir auch icht vorstellen das der so lang hält wie nen 2500k o. 2600k

bin ja jetzt auch mal die finalen bench's gespannt.


----------



## Ralf345 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Schafft es die PCGH mit einem Test? CB hat wohl nur 3 Tage Zeit bekommen und kämpft um die Fertigstellung.


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bin auch mal gespannt was endlich mal ein vertrauenwürdeiger Test kommt.


----------



## crankrider (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach mal dumm in die Runde - wenn der Bulli in Spielen schon so "abkackt" (gegenüber i5/i7), wie sieht es denn mit Videobearbeitung aus?
> Hat er da Chancen zumindest am i5 vorbeizuziehen? Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von dem Szenario aus dass der Preis vom i5 so bleibt und der Bulli wirklich bis auf 180 - 190 € fällt, denn nur dann würde es sich für mich speziell lohnen.
> Weil irgendwie hat das Teil schon ein bisschen mein Interesse geweckt... bin gespannt was morgen nun letztendlich rauskommt, auch wenn die Anzeichen schlecht sind...



Da sind wir schon mal zu zweit  , aber im Bereich Videobearbeitung/Konverter sieht es gar nicht mal so düster aus, besonders dem i5 gegenüber. 


Grüße

crank


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Sofern die vier Module alle am Laufen sind, ist der schon recht brauchbar, aber ein Phenom X6 ist ja praktisch kaum schlechter oder eben sogar besser.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sofern die vier Module alle am Laufen sind, ist der schon recht brauchbar, aber ein Phenom X6 ist ja praktisch kaum schlechter oder eben sogar besser.


 
Wird wahscheindlich leider so sein - nach einem, bench mit Bf3 war der 1100T nur 2 -3 Fps langsamer 

Mich interssiert langsam wie sich das Spitznmodell bei Hdrecoding verhält weil das wär für mich interessant 

Edit: somit hat mei 1055T @ 3,5 ghz noch länger eine Daseinsberechtigung ^^


----------



## Arikus (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

nicht mehr lange *hibbel* will endlich was zu lesen haben.
Hmm... muss ich noch einen PC auf dem Klo installieren, mit dem Iphone ist alles viel zu klein.


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



crankrider schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon mal zu zweit  , aber im Bereich Videobearbeitung/Konverter sieht es gar nicht mal so düster aus, besonders dem i5 gegenüber.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Darum gehts mir  Wenn das weiter so geht mit den Preisen + AMD senken muss befinden die sich ja auf gleichem Niveau.

Und wie siehts mit Multimonitoring aus? Ich habe vor mir nen zweiten Monitor zuzulegen (praktischer bei Videoschnitt) - ist das nur von der GPU abhängig oder hat die CPU darauf auch EInfluss`? Sprich könnte der Bulli da von Vorteil sein?


----------



## crankrider (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir  Wenn das weiter so geht mit den Preisen + AMD senken muss befinden die sich ja auf gleichem Niveau.
> 
> Und wie siehts mit Multimonitoring aus? Ich habe vor mir nen zweiten Monitor zuzulegen (praktischer bei Videoschnitt) - ist das nur von der GPU abhängig oder hat die CPU darauf auch EInfluss`? Sprich könnte der Bulli da von Vorteil sein?


 


Mir auch, den Spielen tue ich selten und wenn reicht für alles locker mein 1100T aus, aber Video/encoding/Konv. usw... ist mir wesentlich wichtiger
und da wird er dem X6 einen Schritt vorraussein, auch wenn nur minimal, aber desto trotz.

Multi-Monitoring ist fast eine reine GPU-Sache, betreibe selbst ein Eyefinity-System mit 3x 24" Acer G-Modellen und da ist
es mir nicht bekannt, das da die CPU ordentlich was zu melden hat, außer natürlich bei Spielen, aber auch da ist ehr eine
starke GPU nötig, oder so wie bei mir ein schwächeres CrossFire-Gespann 

Aber für Videoschnitt, ist dies auch nur mit einer GPU vollkommen ausreichend gefüttern 

Grüße

crank


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich möchte ja nur 2 Monitore betreiben und wirklich nur auf einem spielen, während der andere vllt. im Desktop bleibt. Die beiden Monitore aktiv zusammen nutze ich dann halt nur zum Videoschnitt. 

Aber gut  Wenn ich nen 1100T hätte würde ich allerdings keinen Bulli nehmen.. ich brauche halt leider bald nen neuen Rechner für die Studentenbude


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bald geht es los. 

AMD FX-Series im PCGH-Preisvergleich


----------



## der_flamur (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

@xTc: Habe mir erlaubt, daraus eine User-News zu machen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/179802-erste-bulldozer-cpu-s-im-preisvergleich.html


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Bald geht es los.
> 
> AMD FX-Series im PCGH-Preisvergleich


 
230 Euro Fail. 
Nieeemals. Zumindest nicht wenn sich das Geleakte bestätigt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



FM100 schrieb:


> @xTc: Habe mir erlaubt, daraus eine User-News zu machen
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/179802-erste-bulldozer-cpu-s-im-preisvergleich.html


 
Hab dazu auch gleich meinen Senf reingedrückt.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Möchte eigentlich immernoch jemand behaupten das Bulldozer wegen Llano verschoben wurde?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Möchte eigentlich immernoch jemand behaupten das Bulldozer wegen Llano verschoben wurde?


 
jop, ich. 
Llano hatte genug eigene Probleme, die gelöst werden mussten, daher musste Bulldozer dran glauben. 
Offensichtlich ist AMD die OEM Schiene wichtiger als der Consumer Desktop Markt.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich denke eher Bulldozer hatte genug Probleme - bzw hat noch, Llano ist da wieder nen ganz anderes Blatt.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wie sich alle freuen wegen den Paar Prozessoren da


----------



## crankrider (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nur 2 Monitore betreiben und wirklich nur auf einem spielen, während der andere vllt. im Desktop bleibt. Die beiden Monitore aktiv zusammen nutze ich dann halt nur zum Videoschnitt.
> 
> Aber gut  Wenn ich nen 1100T hätte würde ich allerdings keinen Bulli nehmen.. ich brauche halt leider bald nen neuen Rechner für die Studentenbude



Ja gut, sobald Du nur auf einem spielst und der andere da im Desktop ist, dann ist es kaum eine Zusatzbelastung 
Im Videoschnitt wird evtl. mehr Leistung benötigt , aber alles locker mit einer halbwegs aktuellen GPU ( untere Mittelklasse ) machbar.

Klar hättest Du jetzt einen X6 wäre ein Wechsel nicht nötig, aber so wie es sich bei Dir anhört, warum nicht 

Grüße   

crank


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die nächste Frage die sich stellt, warum Dirk Meyer nun gehen musste - Hätte er den Bulli in der jetzigen Form aufen Markt entlassen ??


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> 230 Euro Fail.
> Nieeemals. Zumindest nicht wenn sich das Geleakte bestätigt...


 
Umm. Das Geleakte sprach von Preisen in USD. Nirgendwo war da die Rede von Euros. 
Wie die Hersteller dann den Preis auf eine Fremdwährung ummünzen bleibt ja (leider) denen überlassen. 

Eigentlich war schon zu erwarten, dass AMD hier einen schlechteren Umrechnungskurs wählt als beispielsweise Intel beim 2500k/2600k.


----------



## Arikus (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Umm. Das Geleakte sprach von Preisen in USD. Nirgendwo war da die Rede von Euros.
> Wie die Hersteller dann den Preis auf eine Fremdwährung ummünzen bleibt ja (leider) denen überlassen.
> 
> Eigentlich war schon zu erwarten, dass AMD hier einen schlechteren Umrechnungskurs wählt als beispielsweise Intel beim 2500k/2600k.


 

Denke er meinte die geleakten Benchmarks und nicht den Preis.
Ausserdem war bei SB Einführung die Umrechnung Dollar-Euro in einem ähnlichen Verhältnis.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



dochurt schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage die sich stellt, warum Dirk Meyer nun gehen musste - Hätte er den Bulli in der jetzigen Form aufen Markt entlassen ??


 

Was bleibt AMD auch anderes übrig?
Nicht bringen wäre noch schlimmer, da sie eine menge Geld in die Entwicklung gesteckt haben. Und so dicke hat es AMD nicht, denn die Verluste die sie in der CPU sparte machen kann die GPU sparte nicht auffangen, obwohl da alles super läuft.

Ich sehe das wie viele in meinen Freundeskreis. Ich wollte AMD eine Chance geben aber ewig warten wollt eich dann auch wieder nicht. So ist ein 2500K geworden.


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich meinte den Preis:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/179802-erste-bulldozer-cpu-s-im-preisvergleich.html

Lest doch mal mit Leute


----------



## Arikus (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ok, aber passt auch gut zu den geleakten Benchmarks, denn dazu passt der Preis auch nicht


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was bleibt AMD auch anderes übrig?
> Nicht bringen wäre noch schlimmer, da sie eine menge Geld in die Entwicklung gesteckt haben. Und so dicke hat es AMD nicht, denn die Verluste die sie in der CPU sparte machen kann die GPU sparte nicht auffangen, obwohl da alles super läuft.
> 
> Ich sehe das wie viele in meinen Freundeskreis. Ich wollte AMD eine Chance geben aber ewig warten wollt eich dann auch wieder nicht. So ist ein 2500K geworden.


 
Ich verstehe Deine Antwort nicht auf meine Frage 

Aber zu Deinen letzten Satz kann ich Dir aus meiner persönlichen Sicht etwas sagen, dass ich nicht auf eine CPU warte. Ich kaufe dann wenn diese gebraucht wird und nicht dann wenn ein Hersteller ein neues Produkt aufen Markt wirft - Es sei denn, dass sich mein Kauf damit kreuzt


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was bleibt AMD auch anderes übrig?
> Nicht bringen wäre noch schlimmer, da sie eine menge Geld in die Entwicklung gesteckt haben. Und so dicke hat es AMD nicht, denn die Verluste die sie in der CPU sparte machen *kann die GPU sparte nicht auffangen, obwohl da alles super läuft*.



Die GPU sparte kann es nicht nur "nicht" auffangen, sondern hat selber zu kämpfen in den grünen Zahlen zu bleiben ... ATI ist(war) eine Eigenständige Firma, mit ihren eigenden Mitarbeitern und Fertigungsstätten...


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich teile da eure Meinung und sagen sobald er unter 200€ fällt wird er gekauft. Ob er es Wert ist gekauft zu werden wird sich spätestens morgen um die selbe Uhrzeit gezeigt haben. 
Und dann muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er ihn immer noch kaufen möchte, was für mich mittlerweile feststeht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Die GPU sparte kann es nicht nur "nicht" auffangen, sondern hat selber zu kämpfen in den grünen Zahlen zu bleiben ... ATI ist(war) eine Eigenständige Firma, mit ihren eigenden Mitarbeitern und Fertigungsstätten...


 
ATi ist erwiesenermaßen nicht mehr eigenständing, es gibt ja nicht mal mehr den Firmennamen  
Und selbst gefertigt haben die noch NIE.


----------



## Hott3x (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ich teile da eure Meinung und sagen sobald er unter 200€ fällt wird er gekauft. Ob er es Wert ist gekauft zu werden wird sich spätestens morgen um die selbe Uhrzeit gezeigt haben.
> Und dann muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er ihn immer noch kaufen möchte, was für mich mittlerweile feststeht.


 
Sehe ich genauso. Bei 200€ wandert er auf mein Asrock ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Die GPU sparte kann es nicht nur "nicht" auffangen, sondern hat selber zu kämpfen in den grünen Zahlen zu bleiben ... ATI ist(war) eine Eigenständige Firma, mit ihren eigenden Mitarbeitern und Fertigungsstätten...


 
Amd wird sich über Wasser halten können, wart wir mal die nächste Bilanz ab und dann red ma weiter   Weiters spricht man von schwarzen Zahlen wenn man im Wirtschaftlichsinne im postiven Bereich liegt. Im Verlust bereich ist von roten Zahlen die Rede. Weiters gibts bei jedem Produkt einen Break Even Point ,dass ist die Stückzahl / Menge die abgesetzt werden muss um in die schwarzen Zahlen zu kommen


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> 230 Euro Fail.
> Nieeemals. Zumindest nicht wenn sich das Geleakte bestätigt...


 
Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn der Preis innerhalb der ersten Woche direkt auf 200,- Euro fällt.
Und wer einen Phenom II X6 hat, braucht eh nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Die GPU sparte kann es nicht nur "nicht" auffangen, sondern hat selber zu kämpfen in den grünen Zahlen zu bleiben ... ATI ist(war) eine Eigenständige Firma, mit ihren eigenden Mitarbeitern und Fertigungsstätten...


 
Wo hatte denn ATI eigene Fertigungsstätte? 
Die haben schon immer da fertigen lassen, wo Nvidia auch fertigen lässt.
Bösen Zungen behaupten sogar, dass die Chips dort freitags beim Sake Saufen immer gemischt werden. 



xTc schrieb:


> Und wer einen Phenom II X6 hat, braucht eh nicht aufrüsten.



Verdammt, das AM3+ war also für die Katz.


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



> Verdammt, das AM3+ war also für die Katz.


Immer positive denken, das hilft


----------



## crankrider (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verdammt, das AM3+ war also für die Katz.


 
Ne ne, man kann es schon gebrauchen, mal wieder was neues


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Am3+ war eigentlich nur als Update für Am3 gedahct um Bulldozer unterstützen zu können. Als viele schon gekauft hatten sollte dann plötzlich FMx kommen, mittlerweile soll der Bulli Refresh aber doch wieder auf AM3+ kommen und nicht auf nem neuen Sockel zusammen mit Trinity. Ein Schelm wer was böses denkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Weil keine Socke einen PCIe Controller in der CPU braucht, siehst du doch am 1156/1155, was dann für ein Murks rauskommt.


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



xTc schrieb:


> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn der Preis innerhalb der ersten Woche direkt auf 200,- Euro fällt.
> Und wer einen Phenom II X6 hat, braucht eh nicht aufrüsten.


 
Naja ich brauch bald was neues für die neue Bude. Insofern hoffe ich mal auf das beste.. (in diesem Fall halt das schlechteste für AMD und einen extremen Preisverfall^^)

Naja... ich hab gehört bei AMD wird in der FÜhrungsetage bald eine Stelle frei?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Naja... ich hab gehört bei AMD wird in der FÜhrungsetage bald eine Stelle frei?


 
Ich hab ja eine Anfrage für den COO Posten, aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. 
Das Wetter in Kalifornien ist ja so mies.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil keine Socke einen PCIe Controller in der CPU braucht, siehst du doch am 1156/1155, was dann für ein Murks rauskommt.


 
Also findest du 2 Chipsätze besser als einen?


----------



## MrReal1ty (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ja eine Anfrage für den COO Posten, aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
> Das Wetter in Kalifornien ist ja so mies.


 
Ach komm schon. Probieren kann man es mal - hat sich dein Vorgänger auch gedacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also findest du 2 Chipsätze besser als einen?


 
Warum ist das für dich ein Nachteil?
Wenn der eine Chipsatz am Ende bei der Herstellung eh soviel kostet wie die beiden zusammen, kann es dem User doch herzlich egal sein, wo er seine Lanes herbekommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Platzgründe?
Kühlung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wieso Platzgründe? Verstehe ich nicht?`
OK, bei so einem fetten Sockel wie den 2011 vielleicht, aber doch sonst nicht.
Der 1156 ist auch größer als der 775, eben weil die NB in die CÜU gewandert ist, der Platz ist so gesehen auch drauf gegangen, nur eben woanders.

Und dass du durch PCIe im Prozessor mehr Leistung hast, ist doch auch albern.

Und ich hab keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen beim M5A99X.


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich poste mal den neusten Eintrag von OBR der so ziemlich die aktuelle Situation repräsentiert:



> Post og the month ... Bravo Michael ...
> With that being said, the progression of this thread is pathetic.
> 
> Lab501 posts results they claim are indicative of Bulldozer performance and the responses go....
> ...



Quelle: OBRovsky Blog: Post og the month ... Bravo Michael ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ein mögliches Fazit könnte morgen sein, dass AMD nicht alles falsch  gemacht hat, aber es abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen (BF3/BC2, Cinebench  11.5) massive Probleme mit der Software gibt (OS, ...).

Edit: 



> And prepare for this all to get rehashed in the thread holding launch day reviews in under 12 hours


Dann werde ich mal um 6 am online gehen. 



> One hint: at least TWO of the above statements are correct.


Ich tippe auf _That SUCKS _und_ There must be something wrong with the benchmarks since they aren't properly loading the CPU!

Where did the processor come from? Was it paid for by Intel?_ finde ich aber auch gut .


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Wie schauts eigendlich mit der kompatibilität aus ? Geht fürn bulli ein am3 brettl ?? oder is zwingend ein AM3+ Brettl notwendig ???
Weiters müsstn dann neues Biose rausgebracht werden, wenn doch möglich, weil so wird das Mb den bulli net kennen ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Mit Abstrichen wohl auch nen AM3


----------



## biohaufen (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe das nicht, so lahm kann der doch garnicht sein, 16 MB Cache, mehrere Module, 8 KERNE ( Kein SMT Bullshit), das Ding ist eigentlich der Hammer! Aber naja?!?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

SMT ist also Bullshit? Blöd nur das du da teilweise bis zu 30% mehr Leistung aus etwas mehr Die Fläche rauspresst.


----------



## Rurdo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

wisst ihr zufällig wann der Bulli in geizhals aufgelistet sein wird?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ist er doch schon: CPUs/AMD Sockel AM3+ | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## biohaufen (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> SMT ist also Bullshit? Blöd nur das du da teilweise bis zu 30% mehr Leistung aus etwas mehr Die Fläche rauspresst.



In Anno oder was? In normalen Spielen zieht es die Leistung sogar runter... Siehe GTA IV


----------



## dochurt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

GTA IV ist kein normales Spiel 

Wenn ich SMT abstelle bei meinen i3, hab ich in GTA weniger FPS 

Zu den Bulldozer listungen, ist zwar gelistet aber böse Zungen behaupten erst ab November bei den Händlern verfügbar ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht, so lahm kann der doch garnicht sein, 16 MB Cache, mehrere Module, 8 KERNE ( Kein SMT Bullshit), das Ding ist eigentlich der Hammer! Aber naja?!?


 
Hängt anscheinend vom Einsatzgebiet ab.

Das Oak Ridge National Laboratory verwendet für den Supercomputer Titan Bulldozer-Prozessoren. So schlecht kann er demnach nicht sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> In Anno oder was? In normalen Spielen zieht es die Leistung sogar runter... Siehe GTA IV


 
In Anno bringt SMT nicht so viel, hier sind echte Kerne besser.
SMt bringt da was, wo die physikalischen Kerne nicht voll ausgelastet werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht, so lahm kann der doch garnicht sein, 16 MB Cache, mehrere Module, 8 KERNE ( Kein SMT Bullshit), das Ding ist eigentlich der Hammer! Aber naja?!?


Hmm:
mehrere Module und Kerne = dasselbe und wideespricht sich
Das sind zwar keine 8 Threads in Form con SMT, dafür in Form von Integer Kernen...
Wie kommst du auf eigentlich der Hammer? Wenn die Kern IPC gleich bleiben würde hätte man durch die Modulbauweise schon nur die Leistung eines X6 (etwas mehr) (da 80% die Leistung eines Modules in Relation zu einem echten Dual Core sein sollen)...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Die 80% Leistung gelten im Bezug zu einem fiktiven Bulldozer Dual Core, das bezieht sich nicht auf den Phenom.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> In Anno oder was? In normalen Spielen zieht es die Leistung sogar runter... Siehe GTA IV


 
Bad Company 2...und ich denke in bf3 wohl auch.
Anwendungen sind nochmal was anderes.


----------



## biohaufen (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Bad Company 2...und ich denke in bf3 wohl auch.
> Anwendungen sind nochmal was anderes.



Naja also so extrem, außer in der Temperatur und Cinebench hab ich SMT jetzt nicht gemerkt!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Jedenfalls jetzt malw as zum Bulli.
Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen. Die Games werden, wenn sie als Beispiel jetzt 2 Kerne nutzen würden auf ein Modul aufgeteilt und die Gleitkommaeinheit wird dann zum Flaschenhals oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Skysnake?


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 80% Leistung gelten im Bezug zu einem fiktiven Bulldozer Dual Core, das bezieht sich nicht auf den Phenom.


Ich weiss, angenommen die IPC würde gleich bleiben, würde das aber zutreffen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> In normalen Spielen zieht es die Leistung sogar runter... Siehe GTA IV


Das ist mit Win7 nicht der Fall. 



biohaufen schrieb:


> Naja also so extrem, außer in der Temperatur und Cinebench hab ich SMT jetzt nicht gemerkt!


Dann solltest du mal mehr Multithreading-Anwendungen nutzen, gibt ja genügend.


----------



## biohaufen (11. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mit Win7 nicht der Fall.
> 
> Dann solltest du mal mehr Multithreading-Anwendungen nutzen, gibt ja genügend.



Das stimmt, aber unter Vista war das nicht sehr Vorteilhaft.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Jedenfalls jetzt malw as zum Bulli.
> Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen. Die Games werden, wenn sie als Beispiel jetzt 2 Kerne nutzen würden auf ein Modul aufgeteilt und die Gleitkommaeinheit wird dann zum Flaschenhals oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Skysnake?


 
Nur damits nicht untergeht.


----------



## biohaufen (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Nur damits nicht untergeht.



Die Frage habe ich auch schon seit längerem. Aber was ist wenn die Anwendung ein Kern aus dem einen Modul und ein Kern aus einem anderen Modul nimmt, geht das? Wenn ja, ist das dann nicht langsamer?


----------



## PCTom (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich auch schon seit längerem. Aber was ist wenn die Anwendung ein Kern aus dem einen Modul und ein Kern aus einem anderen Modul nimmt, geht das? Wenn ja, ist das dann nicht langsamer?



ja und mit dem TC ist dann auch Essig  das ist mom noch ein Prob mit Win7 und älteren Win


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ja das ist ja das Problem, dann wird der Turbocore nicht genutzt, weil Windoof die Threads quer auf alle Cores legt..


----------



## Skysnake (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Jedenfalls jetzt malw as zum Bulli.
> Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen. Die Games werden, wenn sie als Beispiel jetzt 2 Kerne nutzen würden auf ein Modul aufgeteilt und die Gleitkommaeinheit wird dann zum Flaschenhals oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Skysnake?


 
Wie kann ich helfen? 

Also die FPU sollte eigentlich nicht zum Flaschenhals werden. Soweit ich das richtig im Kopf habe, wurde diese ja von der Größe her dupliziert im Vergleich zu einem Phenom II Kern. So lange man also nicht AVX exzessiv nutzt, merkt man keine Leistungseinbußen, da jedem Thread eine vollwertige FPU zur Verfügung steht. Im Vergleich zu zwei komplett getrennten Cores ohne FlexFPU hat man sogar die Möglichkeit, bei geringer Auslastung der FPU sogar mehr Ressourcen zu haben, da die FPU ja einem Thread komplett zugewiesen werden kann. Damit ließe sich FP-Code sogar schneller abarbeiten als auf getrennten FPUs, wenn eben diese nicht voll ausgelastet ist.

So jetzt aber zum wichtigeren Vergleich zum Fall, das man zwei Threads auf 2 Module verteilt. Da haben die dann natürlich jeweils die komplette Flex-FPU zur Hand, was natürlich deutlich mehr Durchsatz erlaubt. Wenn exzessiv AVX eingesetzt wird, wären da bis zu 100% Mehrleistung drin.

Man verschenkt aber halt wohl einen gewissen Teil seines Turbos.

Wie man sieht alles andere als einfach. Es kommt halt immer EXPLIZIT auf den Code drauf an, was besser ist. Das kann man a priori aber nicht wissen. Also das OS. Es sei denn der Programmierer teilt dem OS dies eben irgendwie mit. Unterm Strich gibt es also keine optimale Lösung, da man eben das Verhalten der Prozesse nicht 100% vorhersagen kann. Wie an so vielen Stellen halt. Man kann nur versuchen so wenig wie möglich zu verlieren.

EDIT: Macht mal langsam  Ich muss Dr. House schauen etc. 

Ich vergesse/übersehe so was nicht, und wenns wirklich interessiert, einfach PM an mich, oder auf die Pinwand, dann antworte ich immer, sobald ich dazu komme!

Kurz um nochmals, es gibt nicht DIE perfekte Lösung für das Problem, sondern nur Lösungen mit möglichst wenig Einschränkung, bzw. eben auf ein Szenario angepasst. Das kann dann aber in einem anderen dann viel schlechter sein als die 0815 Lösung, die eben nirgends super toll, aber auch nirgends super schlecht ist.

Was man machen kann ist halt Prozesse an einen hardware-Thread pinnen und gut ist. Die Möglichkeit hat man ja.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



PCTom schrieb:


> ja und mit dem TC ist dann auch Essig * das ist mom noch ein Prob mit Win7 und älteren Win*


 
Du meinst dass diese, im Gegensatz zu Bulldozer, logisch aufgebaut sind ist ein Problem?


----------



## PCTom (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

nun ja für Gamer werden dann wohl in Zukunft eher die "sichtbar intelligent" interessant so weh es auch tut...............


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Frühaufsteher aufgepasst (gehöre nicht dazu): Es lohnt sich, um 5.01 Uhr aufzustehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Jedenfalls jetzt malw as zum Bulli.
> Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen. Die Games werden, wenn sie als Beispiel jetzt 2 Kerne nutzen würden auf ein Modul aufgeteilt und die Gleitkommaeinheit wird dann zum Flaschenhals oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Skysnake?


 


PCTom schrieb:


> nun ja für Gamer werden dann wohl in Zukunft eher die "sichtbar intelligent" interessant so weh es auch tut...............


 
Das war eigentlich schon fast ab Lynnfield so wenn man mal ehrlich ist. Beispielsweise der i5-760 hatte ja teilweise mehr potential als viele AMD CPU's, game  abhängig versteht sich.
Aber spätestens seit Sandy ist ja Intel Platzhirsch.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic ich hab dir die Frage doch schon beantwortet 

PS: Mir fällt grad ein gutes Auto Beispiel ein 

Bei der Aufteilung von 2 Threads kommt es halt auf den genauen Programmcode/Workload an. Manchmal ist der dicke LKW besser, der mehr Leisten kann, aber langsamer ist, aber wenn man "wenig" zu tun hat, und nur schnell etwas kleines von A nach B bringen will, ist man mit dem Sportflitzer deutlich fixer unterwegs 

Jaja, Doppelpost, aber das darf ich, auf die Zeit kommts an 

BTT:

Tja ein Satz mit X: "Das war wohl niX!"

Wür müssen uns wohl bis 5 oder 6 gedulden. 

Also dann eine "ruhige" Nacht


----------



## crankrider (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

wat, wie ruhige Nacht ? Die paar Stunden noch 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Gruselgurke (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Ich versteh die Aufregung um die Tests die das bestätigen werden was lange bekannt ist nicht so wirklich. Gibt doch schon Benchmarks vom finalen Produkt die der seit Wochen geschätzten Leistung des Bulldozers entsprechen.​


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Na und? Ich trau am aller ehesten mir selbst, dann den Jungs von PCGH (an dieser Stelle ) und erst dann iegendwelchen Seiten oder Personen, die sich nicht an Regeln der Höflichkeiten halten.
Demnach will ich so viele Tests wie möglich, mit unterschiedlichen Andwendungen und Systemen sehen, um mir eine zweite Meinung zu meiner eigenen zu bilden.


----------



## Ralf345 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Frühaufsteher aufgepasst (gehöre nicht dazu): Es lohnt sich, um 5.01 Uhr aufzustehen.


 

Es hat sich leider gar nicht gelohnt. Die Zeit war falsch. 6:01 Uhr sollte es sein nehme ich an, ist gleich soweit.


----------



## CriZ (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

"Die Theorie klang sehr gut, doch das finale Produkt fällt vorerst tief: Was AMD aus einem 315 mm² großen und satte 2 Milliarden Transistoren umfassenden Prozessor-Die herausholt, enttäuscht auf nahezu ganzer Linie. Nicht nur, dass die Performance wenig Überzeugungsarbeit leistet, der exorbitante Stromverbrauch, der dazu notwendig ist, schockiert regelrecht. Doch der Reihe nach."

Quelle: Test: AMD


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Bei PCGH hat in DAO sogar ein E8400 den 8150 versägt  Aber in Anwendungen wie dem Cinebench und x264 HD ist er ganz gut


----------



## avio1982 (12. Oktober 2011)

Aua AMD....ich bin enttäuscht! Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem i3


----------



## biohaufen (12. Oktober 2011)

AMD hat mich extrem entäuscht!Das Ding hat gerade mal die Leistung von einem Phenom 1! Im Anwendungen wie x264 HD IDE. Ist er gut, sonst grottenhaft! Sehe ich das richtug, das mein 920 auf 2,6 GHz schneller ist?


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Na dann gute Nacht AMD, ob die noch genug Kohle haben werden Piledriver zu lunchen? Bei deren Terminversprechungen wirds eh erst 2013 was


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Tja

Ich wollte eigentlich was positives schreiben und habe jetzt 12 Tests durch, aber was positives gibt es nicht zu schreiben. Den Namen FX verdient die CPU jeden Falls nicht. Außer AMD macht Werbung damit, wie "FX kann NIX". Schließlich gibt es keine schlechte Werbung


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Klar kommt genug Kohle rein die Architektur reist auf dem Server Markt bestimmt einiges und da wird ja die Kohle verdient und ein paar DAU´s kaufen den Prozessor bestimmt in einem MM-PC bzw. wegen der 8 cores.


----------



## XE85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AMD K15 Bulldozer - aktuell: BD erscheint (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) am 12. Oktober*

Da wir die Diskussionen über den Benchmarks auf einen Thread gebündelt haben wollen ist hier vorläufig zu. Die Diskussion über Benchmarks bitte im entsprechenden Thread führen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...zer-fx-8150-gelungenes-comeback-fuer-amd.html

Edit: so, wieder offen + Startpost überarbeitet

mfg


----------



## Pleusch (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin seit Jahren AMD fan aber was sich AMD zurzeit da leistet ist nicht mehr schön. Erst nen RIESEN HYPE um nen chip machen der dieser Welt mal gerade so garnichts bringt und dann nichtmal eine stellungnahme und was sie gegen ihre misslungene cpu tun wollen. Ich habe nach 15 jahren das erstemal mein erstes gebot gebrochen. Ich habe daran gedacht auf intel um zu steigen. seit ein paar jahren hat amd die leistungsgrenzen von desktop pc's nicht mehr erweitern können. Immer führt Intel. So langsam habe ich das gefühl das AMD's Perfektionismus sich in zur Geldgier weiter entwickelt hat. Kunden mit wenig budget das gefühl geben Highend pc zu besitzen aber mit der leistung nicht mal diesen bereich ankratzen. Ich hatte wigentlich gedacht das AMD sich endlich mal am riemen reisst und die grenzen der Desktop spielequalität erweitern. 

Entäuschung und keine lust mehr noch länger darauf zu warten das ich mit Amd auf Benchmark rekord jagt gehen kann....

Mfg


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. Oktober 2011)

Die holländer mögen nur den 1055T,der bulli ist viel zu teuer im moment,gruss von hardwareinfo.


----------



## dochurt (19. Oktober 2011)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Die holländer mögen nur den 1055T,der bulli ist viel zu teuer im moment,gruss von hardwareinfo.


 Ik hou van je, maar begrijp me niet verkeerd 

So langsam scheint die Verfügbarkeit gewährleistet zu sein, bis auf den 8150


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. Oktober 2011)

Das hör ich lieber von nem blonden wesen das grad nicht so mitmacht .
Hat der Bulldozer wieder nen einfach draufgeklebten Deckel? 
Den Phenom musste man noch mit Zahnpasta und Bügeleisen köpfen was ziemlich unkonfortabel war und auch grosse Risiken mitbrachte.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. November 2011)

Wens interessiert:
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (2. November 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wens interessiert:
> Bericht: GPU braucht CPU


 
Danke für den Link, sehr interessanter Vergleich im Zusammenspiel der Komponenten CPU und GPU.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. November 2011)

Weiß nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde bzw beantwortet. Stelle sie trotzdem 

Mit welchem ist man besser aufgehoben bzw gibt es tatsächliche Test´s zwischen

FX-6100 und dem Phenom II X6 1100T

ohne das man beim FX-8150 ein Modul (zwei Kerne) abgeschalten hat?


P.s.:
Soll keine Kaufempfehlung werden, mich interessiert es eben nur.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. November 2011)

Siehe u.a. HT4U oder die aktuelle PCGH ...


----------



## boxleitnerb (3. November 2011)

Bulldozer und Sandy Bridge mit 3-way SLI

HARDOCP - Introduction - AMD FX-8150 Multi-GPU Gameplay Performance Review

Aua...


----------



## XE85 (3. November 2011)

Ist schon extrem wie da gleich die CPU limitiert.

mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. November 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Bulldozer und Sandy Bridge mit 3-way SLI
> 
> HARDOCP - Introduction - AMD FX-8150 Multi-GPU Gameplay Performance Review
> 
> Aua...



Die FPS Einbrüche beim Arma2 Benchmark sind ja schon extrem. Warum eigentlich?


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (3. November 2011)

Ist ja krass im Vergleich zu nem 2500k, verdammt, verdammt, hoffentlich wird der BD 2 besser.


----------



## blackout24 (3. November 2011)

Frag mich wie die Verkaufszahlen für das Ding aussehen. Außer in nem komplett PC der von Leuten ohne Ahnung gekauft wird, macht sich doch keiner son Ding freiwillig rein oder?


----------



## Cleriker (3. November 2011)

Doch... ich beispielsweise. Ich hab einfach Lust drauf. Stromverbrauch ist mir weniger wichtig, da mein Phenom II mit 4,25 GHz auch nicht viel weniger zieht. Als Bastelprojekt hab ich ihn mir ja schon lange ausgesucht, daran ändert auch die Leistung nichts. Danach gibts dann vielleicht 'nen X79 System, aber erstmal Bulli


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. November 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Die FPS Einbrüche beim Arma2 Benchmark sind ja schon extrem. Warum eigentlich?


Das nutzt meines Wissens wie gehabt eine Affinity Mask und tackert beim FX die Threads auf die beiden ersten Module.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das nutzt meines Wissens wie gehabt eine Affinity Mask und tackert beim FX die Threads auf die beiden ersten Module.


 
Ich dachte, das wird ausgeglichen, weil das eine aktive Modul dann entsprechend hoch getaktet wird oder bringt das nichts?
Wenn drei Module tot in der Ecke liegen, müsste doch eine Menge TDP "frei" sein, oder ist das eine falsche Annahme?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. November 2011)

Der Turbo sollte in diesem Fall auf bis zu 4,2 GHz hochgehen. Offenbar tut er das aber nicht oder sonst was läuft schief.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

Das ist dann aber sehr, sehr übel, wenn nicht mal der Mechanismus greift, der von AMD dafür gedacht ist.


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2011)

... der so ziemlich das wichtigste Feature darstellt, in anbetracht der verringerten ipc. Es soll ja genau diese Einbrüche ausbügeln...


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,ich habe seit 1 Stunde ein Asrock 970Extrem3 auf dem ein FX6100 läuft. Also der mit 6 Kernen und 3,3Ghz

Der wird mir im CPUz im Idle mir 3,8 b.z.w. 3,9 Ghz angezeigt. Da stimmt doch was net oder?


----------



## Spinal (4. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Turbo sollte in diesem Fall auf bis zu 4,2 GHz hochgehen. Offenbar tut er das aber nicht oder sonst was läuft schief.


 
Da steht doch @4,6 GHz oder?
Also ist der eh schon übertaktet, genauso wie der Intel. Wäre dann interessant zu wissen, wenn beide CPUs auf Standardtakt liefen, ob der Turbo anspringt und was er dann bringt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## xTc (4. November 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das mich einige verhauen möchten, ich poste es trotzdem. 


*Quelle: * OBRovsky Blog: Dont OverClock that CRAP (AMD FX Bulldozer) CPU!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Geiles Bild. 
Aber die Quelle sagt ja nichts, kann also aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sein.
Wer weiß, was er da wirklich gemacht hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. November 2011)

Er sagt ...



			
				OBR schrieb:
			
		

> Look how turned out PSU cable on 8120 with 1.45V under load ... be carefull


----------



## xTc (4. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Quelle sagt ja nichts, kann also aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sein.



Bei acht (Integer-)Kernen, einer Spannung von 1,45 Volt und geschätzten Taktraten von 4,3 bis 4,6 GHz auf allen Kernen kann ich mir das je nach Board schon vorstellen.
Die Leistungsaufnahme geht dann seeeeeehr gut nach oben.


----------



## steinschock (4. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Quelle sagt ja nichts, kann also aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sein.
> Wer weiß, was er da wirklich gemacht hat.


 
Kann ich mir schon vorstellen.

Was ich an OC Rews gesehen hab hat der @ 1,45V noch mal 100W mehr wie mein i7 @ 1,48V 
Bei gleichem takt 

Bin seit K7 eigentlich eher Pro AMD,
aber PI + PII und jetz noch Bulli waren für mich alle enttäuschungen.
Einzig X6 ist brauchbar. 
(Wer bei gleichem Preis kein 2500K kauft,
ist für mich aber schon Fanboy   )

i7 ist für mich eine der besten CPUs ever, da wird schon Bulli3 kommen müssen.
(Dann gegen Haswell )


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Bei acht (Integer-)Kernen, einer Spannung von 1,45 Volt und geschätzten Taktraten von 4,3 bis 4,6 GHz auf allen Kernen kann ich mir das je nach Board schon vorstellen.
> Die Leistungsaufnahme geht dann seeeeeehr gut nach oben.


 
Dann sollte er sich mal ein besseres Netzteil oder ein besseres Mainboard kaufen, aber das jetzt auf die CPU zurück zu führen, ist doch sehr kurz gedacht.
Aber bei dem überrascht mich eh nichts mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. November 2011)

Bei Quanti wäre das Mainboard eh schon 3 mal übern Jordan eh das Netzteil wegkrümelt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann sollte er sich mal ein besseres Netzteil oder ein besseres Mainboard kaufen, aber das jetzt auf die CPU zurück zu führen, ist doch sehr kurz gedacht.


Wer sorgt denn für den hohen Stromverbrauch mit 1,45 Volt? Genau, die CPU ...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. November 2011)

*Auch der FX8150 ist jetzt sofort lieferbar*

AMD FX-8150 / 3,6 GHz - FD8150FRGUBOX

Hoffentlich ist das nicht auch nur so ein "Bestellungssammler"

MfG
kampfschaaaf


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer sorgt denn für den hohen Stromverbrauch mit 1,45 Volt? Genau, die CPU ...


 
Jo Quanti,bei allem Respekt aber das war wirklich sehr "geistreich"

BTW:



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ich habe seit 1 Stunde ein Asrock 970Extrem3 auf dem ein FX6100 läuft. Also der mit 6 Kernen und 3,3Ghz
> 
> Der wird mir im CPUz im Idle mir 3,8 b.z.w. 3,9 Ghz angezeigt. Da stimmt doch was net oder?




da habt ihr mich gekommt umschifft!

Kann da einer was zu sagen?


----------



## xTc (5. November 2011)

Cool'n'Quiet im Bios aktiviert?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2011)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> *Auch der FX8150 ist jetzt sofort lieferbar*
> 
> AMD FX-8150 / 3,6 GHz - FD8150FRGUBOX
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Artikel existiert nicht (mehr)!


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Bei acht (Integer-)Kernen, einer Spannung von 1,45 Volt und geschätzten Taktraten von 4,3 bis 4,6 GHz auf allen Kernen kann ich mir das je nach Board schon vorstellen.
> Die Leistungsaufnahme geht dann seeeeeehr gut nach oben.


 


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer sorgt denn für den hohen Stromverbrauch mit 1,45 Volt? Genau, die CPU ...


 
stellt sich dann aber die frage, wie die Leute BD auf 8GHz+ bekommen haben. 

für mich riecht das eher nach nem schlechten kontakt oder sonst was. Sonst müssten alle MBs ja bei 5GHz schon abrauchen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. November 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> stellt sich dann aber die frage, wie die Leute BD auf 8GHz+ bekommen haben.
> 
> für mich riecht das eher nach nem schlechten kontakt oder sonst was. Sonst müssten alle MBs ja bei 5GHz schon abrauchen.


 
Das sind cpu-z screens, also ohne load und deaktivierten Kernen! 
Ausserdem sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme bei niedrigen Temperaturen - solche 8GHz Screens macht niemand über dem Gefrierpunkt


----------



## XE85 (6. November 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> stellt sich dann aber die frage, wie die Leute BD auf 8GHz+ bekommen haben.



Bei den ganzen Rekorden war nur ein Modul aktiv. Sonst hätte das ganze wohl ähnlich geendet.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2011)

Naja trotzdem ziehen die einen gewaltigen Strom. Selbst bei nur einem aktiven Modul. 

Zudem ist nicht bekannt welche Taktrate er ausprobiert hat bei wie vielen aktiven Modulen.

Überhaupt ist nicht bekannt außer die 1,45V, was jetzt ja auch nicht gerade wenig ist.

Wirklich Sorgen würde ich mir da erst machen, wenn so etwas öfters passiert. Für mich fällt das im Moment in die Region Sockelbrand. Es ist wohl mal etwas passiert, und daher sollte man GENAU! beobachten, ob das wirklich nur (ein) Einzelfall ist, oder häufig vorkommt.

Marc, warum testet ihr das nicht mal mit nem BD und 1,45V. Könnt ja mit ner Stromzange mal messen, wieviel sich der BD über die 8Pol Stecker genehmigt.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (6. November 2011)

Hardwareluxx hat mit 1.45V getestet.Overclocking und Stromverbrauch. Link


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2011)

Bei dem FX8150 brauchst nicht mehr anfangen an der Taktschraube zu drehen, wenn es 24/7 tauglich sein soll. 

Persönlich besteht immer noch die Frage was besser ist: 
1. Bei AMD bleiben und den 1090T für ca. 150€ kaufen
oder
2. Mainboard für etwa 100€ verkaufen und zu Intel wechseln, wie genau das aussehen soll weiß ich selbst noch nicht.

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2011)

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen einen FX8120 hier und der läuft jetzt mit 1,40V und 4,7GHz. Das lustige daran ist, dass er mit mehr als 1.425V und gleichem Takt instabiler wird. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe, versuch ich mich auch an den 5GHz.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2011)

Ach ja den FX8120 gibt es auch noch.
Wenn man die Wahl zwischen FX8120 und 1090T hat wäre man wohl mit dem BD besser bedient?! 

Richtig?!


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2011)

Genau hier bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Der FX hat eindeutig die besseren Stromsparmodi, und taktet höher. Der 1090T hat eine höhere ipc und schluckt unter Last weniger. Das sollte wirklich jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab meinen 1090T sehr gut verkauft und musste so für den FX nur 30€ drauf legen. Also hab ichs gemacht. Nervig ist aber auf jeden Fall die Seltsame Lastverteilung die auch schon in den Tests vorkam. Wenn man z.B. Cinebench mal mit nue einem Kern laufen lässt und nebenbei die Kernauslastung ansieht, dann hüpft die nur so zwischen den Kernen hin und her und das ist für die Singlethread-leistung natürlich nicht der hit.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2011)

Mal sehen was sich dieses Jahr noch tut, hinsichtlich Preise und Leistung. 
Intel will am 14. auch noch was nachschieben.


----------



## blackout24 (6. November 2011)

Gibts denn jetzt schon Verkaufszahlen von dem Ding?


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2011)

Hallo ich bekomme beim starten von Deus Ex Human Revolution Systemabtürze ohne Bluescreen. Bei starten des Spiels wird das Bild Schwarz als starte er das Spiel ,dann passiert 5 Sekunden nix und schwupp startet der Rechner neu ohne Bluescreen. Aber ein zweimal hat er einen Bluescreen gezeigt mit der Meldung:

*A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within* .... 

weiss einer was das ist? Ich weiss dasfür habe ich schon einen Thread aufgemacht aber... keine Antwort bis jetzt. Habe bald den verdacht als wenn die neue CPU einen weg hat. Obwohl das Sys sonst super läuft.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bekomme beim starten von Deus Ex Human Revolution Systemabtürze ohne Bluescreen. Bei starten des Spiels wird das Bild Schwarz als starte er das Spiel ,dann passiert 5 Sekunden nix und schwupp startet der Rechner neu ohne Bluescreen. Aber ein zweimal hat er einen Bluescreen gezeigt mit der Meldung:
> 
> *A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within* ....
> 
> weiss einer was das ist? Ich weiss dasfür habe ich schon einen Thread aufgemacht aber... keine Antwort bis jetzt. Habe bald den verdacht als wenn die neue CPU einen weg hat. Obwohl das Sys sonst super läuft.


Ich glaube so oder so ähnlich hat einer der known bugs ausgesehen die AMD nicht fixen wird 

Aber sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht, werde morgen mal gucken.


----------



## Ecle (6. November 2011)

Hat schonmal jemand diesen Test angeguckt?
[Phoronix] AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer On Ubuntu Linux Review
Auf Linux ist ja sehr viel sehr stark multithreaded und da kann der Bulldozer wirklich sein Potential auspielen.
In FFmpeg ist er z.B: schneller als jeder Prozessor von Intel egal welcher Preisbereich (Seite 10)
SingleCore Leistung ist für mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wichtig. Ich mache viele Sachen gleichzeitig und für alte Spiele die nur einen Kern nutzen reicht eh jeder Prozessor.
MultiCore ist sowieso die Zukunft. Für mich ist der Bulldozer weiterhin attraktiv auch wenn mich der Stromverbrauch etwas stört.


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich glaube so oder so ähnlich hat einer der known bugs ausgesehen die AMD nicht fixen wird
> 
> Aber sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht, werde morgen mal gucken.


 
Hallo verstehe Bahnhof?

Kannst du das mal eben erklären?


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo verstehe Bahnhof?
> 
> Kannst du das mal eben erklären?


Verstehe ich auch nicht. Der Blackscreen klingt eher nach wertkseitig übertakteter GTX5xx mit zuwenig Spannung. Ist mittlerweile fast ein Running Gag.
 MfG


----------



## Battlefish (7. November 2011)

Nope.

Ist ein bekannter Bug.
BSODs mit Deus Ex: HR und Shogun 2 sind bekannt. AMD arbeitet an einem Workaround.

Bulldozer and BSOD? (AMD blames the CPU) *Updated* - Page 10 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Ich hab selbst nen BD und Deus Ex: HR lässt sich nicht starten. Immer wenn ich es versuche gibts sofort nen BSOD/Restart.


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2011)

Heißt das jetzt für mich die muss weg oder nie mehr DeusEx? Das kann doch net sein. Ich meine ich kann CPU und Board zuruck geben....

Und wenn es was anderes wäre als die CPU warum nur bei diesem einen Game


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer sorgt denn für den hohen Stromverbrauch mit 1,45 Volt? Genau, die CPU ...


 
Und wer liefert die Spannung? Genau, das Netzteil...


----------



## blackout24 (7. November 2011)

Ecle schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand diesen Test angeguckt?
> [Phoronix] AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer On Ubuntu Linux Review
> Auf Linux ist ja sehr viel sehr stark multithreaded und da kann der Bulldozer wirklich sein Potential auspielen.
> In FFmpeg ist er z.B: schneller als jeder Prozessor von Intel egal welcher Preisbereich (Seite 10)
> ...


 
Wie es aussieht ist er nur ab und zu mal schneller als ein i5 der auch nur die Hälfte der Threads hat und weniger kostet in Anschaffung und im Unterhalt. So die richtige Konkurenz seh ich immer noch nicht. Das angesprochene OC im Fazit beim Bulldozer scheint ja doch nicht so easy zu sein wie behauptet. Warum haben die kein i7 mit verglichen? Der hat wenigstens auch 8 Threads.


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer liefert die Spannung? Genau, das Netzteil...



Das Netzteil liefert aber nur so viel Strom wie der Verbraucher benötigt und nicht mehr. Du willst es ja jetzt hoffentlich nicht dem Netzteil zuschreiben das BD im übertakteten Zustand so viele Ampere aus der EPS Leitung saugt das der nach ATX 2 Spezifikation genormte EPS Stecker in Rauch aufgeht.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2011)

XE85, so lange es aber ein Einzelfall ist, kanns auch an nem schlechten Kontakt gelegen haben oder whot ever.

Das BD viel Saft im OC sollte inzwischen jedem klar sein. Normal sollte der ATX Stecker aber deutlich mehr aushalten, als die Leiterbahnen auf dem MB, oder die PINs der CPU. 

Man weiß absolut nichts zu dem ganzen Vorgang. Es kann auch genau so die CPU abgeraucht sein, weil die PINs durch sind, und es dann nen Kurzschlussgab, der dann natürlich den ATX-Stecker gebruzelt hat, weil da RICHTIG Saft durch ist. 

Zudem, sollten da nicht vorher die OCP etc. greifen? 

Sorry, aber so lange das absolut ein Einzelfall ist, würde ich mich daran jetzt wirklich nicht aufgeilen. Im Auge behalten ja, aber sicherlich nicht so nen Aufstand machen. Zumindest ich hab von dem Problem sonst NIRGENDS etwas gehört. Da war Sockelbrand doch deutlich öfters anzutreffen, hat sich am Ende aber doch nur als kleines Problem herausgestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil liefert aber nur so viel Strom wie der Verbraucher benötigt und nicht mehr. Du willst es ja jetzt hoffentlich nicht dem Netzteil zuschreiben das BD im übertakteten Zustand so viele Ampere aus der EPS Leitung saugt das der nach ATX 2 Spezifikation genormte EPS Stecker in Rauch aufgeht.
> 
> mfg


 
Ich kenne keinen anderen Fall, in dem es derartige Beschädigungen gibt.
Ist das bei Bulldozer der Regelfall, sollte das sehr leicht reproduzierbar sein, aber bisher hat nur unser alter Freund das gehabt.
Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wie er das hinbekommen hat und ich vertrete die Meinung, dass er nachgeholfen hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wie er das hinbekommen hat und ich vertrete die Meinung, dass er nachgeholfen hat.


Schicke Unterstellung ...


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das jetzt für mich die muss weg oder nie mehr DeusEx? Das kann doch net sein. Ich meine ich kann CPU und Board zuruck geben....
> 
> Und wenn es was anderes wäre als die CPU warum nur bei diesem einen Game



Was ist denn jetzt? Lohnt sich CPU und Board zurück zu geben? Was wäre denn ne Alternative? Gleiche CPU anderes Board oder umgekehrt  oder gar nix?


----------



## mnb93 (7. November 2011)

Heute sind übrigens bei Donanimhaber Infos über den kommenden Chipsatz 1090FX aufgetaucht. Da ich aber kein türkisch kann und der Google-Übersetzer nicht unbedingt sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefert ist es etwas schwierig nachzuvollziehen was da jetzt so genau drin steht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spionkaese (7. November 2011)

mnb93 schrieb:


> Heute sind übrigens bei Donanimhaber Infos über den kommenden Chipsatz 1090FX aufgetaucht. Da ich aber kein türkisch kann und der Google-Übersetzer nicht unbedingt sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefert ist es etwas schwierig nachzuvollziehen was da jetzt so genau drin steht .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wirkt ja extrem professionell xD


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2011)

Also wenn bei BD2 auch kein PCI-E 3.0 kommt, dann haben Sies im Serversegment wohl endgültig verkackt....

Mehr SATA-Ports ist auch ganz nett, aber wenn so etwas grundlegendes wie PCI-E 3.0 dann fehlt hilft das auch nicht mehr wirklich weiter.


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2011)

Battlefish schrieb:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Ist ein bekannter Bug.
> BSODs mit Deus Ex: HR und Shogun 2 sind bekannt. AMD arbeitet an einem Workaround.
> ...



Was ist das Workaround an dem AMD arbeitet?
Wird man das denn Fixen können etwa durch BIOS Updates oder sonstwas. Ich Frage das nochmal:

Ist meine CPU defekt oder ist das halt nen Bug der gefixt werden kann? Hätte gerne bald ne Antwort damit ich handeln kann.

Will nämlich net bis zum nâchsten Hardwareupgrade warten um Deus Ex zu spielen....


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2011)

Deine CPU ist nicht defekt. Im Moment will die CPU aber nicht mit dem Spiel laufen. Entweder du wartest noch auf eine Lösung, oder du holst die statt dem Bulldozer z.B. einen 1090T.

-----------

Gibts eigentlich schon 'nen Bulldozer oc-thread?


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2011)

Hi Cleriker endlich antwortet mal einer! Thx heißt das ich brauch z.b. auf ein BIOS Update zu warten?


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Cleriker endlich antwortet mal einer! Thx heißt das ich brauch z.b. auf ein BIOS Update zu warten?


 
BIOS Update oder Patch fürs Spiel, eins von beiden wirds wohl richten müssen.


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2011)

Ok Thx habe gerade ein neues Board geordert.Habe nämlich jetzt auch Probleme mit den USB Controller. Das Asrock 970 Extreme3 suckt!


----------



## Nico Bellic (11. November 2011)

Ich habe hier noch ein paar interessante Benchmarks gefunden. Ich war auf der Suche nach Benchmarks für den FX-4170.
Es wird entweder der 4170 oder der 8150 den Weg in meinen Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD FX-8150, FX-8120, FX-6100 and FX-4170 - Synthetic Performance


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2011)

Das ist ja mal strange, der 8120 in dem einen Bench besser als der 8150. Bis auf Cinebench, sehen die Werte ja auch richtig gut aus. Was ich aber auch nicht versteh ist, warum der 4170 so verdammt gut abschneidet, und vor allem den 6100 in die Tasche steckt 

Naja, wenn sich das Bild allgemein bei den professionellen Anwendungen weiter führt, dann sieht es zumindest dort für AMD nicht schlecht aus. Ändert aber auch nichts an der verdammt schlechten Performance von BD in Games.... -.-

Was bencht den SPECView? Macht der ne Gesamtübersicht, oder hängt der Stark an Memory-I/O???

Wenn letzteres, dann wird das wohl auch der Grund sein, da AMD einfach einen höheren RAM-Takt unterstützt, und Leute im professionellen Bereich halten sich halt in aller Regel an die Specs. Könnte wieder ein Vorteil werden, aber man wird da schauen müssen.


----------



## Spinal (12. November 2011)

Ich finde den Bench sehr ominös. Gibt auch zu wenig Infos zur Hardware wie ich finde.
Der 4170 ist einfach deshalb so stark, weil er so hoch getaktet ist. Die Anwendung die gebencht wurde unterstützt wohl nur vier Kerne. Aber gerade dann kann ich nicht verstehen, warum die Intels so schlecht da stehen. Möglicherweise wird hier einer der zusätzlichen Befehlssätze genutzt, den die Intels nicht haben?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2011)

Das gibt es nicht, außer FMA, da ist Intel aber dann auch selbst schuld, das Sie das nicht können.


----------



## Nico Bellic (12. November 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch nicht versteh ist, warum der 4170 so verdammt gut abschneidet, und vor allem den 6100 in die Tasche steckt


SPECviewperf v11 Benchmark ist für CPUs mit bis zu 4 Kernen ausgelegt.






Spinal schrieb:


> Die Anwendung die gebencht wurde unterstützt wohl nur vier Kerne. Aber gerade dann kann ich nicht verstehen, warum die Intels so schlecht da stehen.


Woanders sieht es ja andersherum aus und der 4170 muß sich selbst von einem Phenom II x4 380 besiegen lassen. Es scheint immer darauf anzukommen, wie die Programme mit dem FX "klarkommen".





Spinal schrieb:


> Möglicherweise wird hier einer der zusätzlichen Befehlssätze genutzt, den die Intels nicht haben?


Ja, den gibt es: AVX (Auch Intel). Kommt bei diesen Benchmarks allerdings nicht zum Einsatz. Es gibt noch fast keine Programme die AVX nutzen können und Windows 7 unterstützt AVX erst seit dem SP1. Aber man kann gut sehen, wie sich FMA und AVX auswirken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD FX-8150 - Bulldozer im ausfhrlichen Test - Was bringt AVX und FMA? (Seite 17) - HT4U.net


----------



## unterseebotski (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Crosshair IV Formula*

*Haben AM3-CPUs auf AM3+ Boards Nachteile?*

Also ich hab jetzt schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass man ein Bios-Update bei AM3+-Boards vermeiden sollte, wenn man noch eine AM3-CPU drauf hat. Angeblich werden die AM3-CPUs benachteiligt, wenn man ein Update aufspielt, das den Bulldozer-Betrieb ermöglicht.
*1. Stimmt das?
2. Wenn ja - worin genau liegen die Nachteile?
3. Warum ist das so?*

Wäre schön, wenn jemand dazu fachkundliche Aussagen machen kann. Für mein MoBo gibts nämlich schon zahlreiche Updates, darunter auch eines, das "stability improved". Ich hab zwar keine Probs, aber wer weiß. Wenn der Weihnachtsmann ne neue GraKa bringt und ich die CPU dann übertakte... Falls es von Interesse ist, ich habe ein Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 und einen X4 955 BE.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. November 2011)

1) Bullshit³
2) siehe 1)
3) siehe 1)

Das ist der gleiche Unfug, wie dass AMD oder NV mit neuen Treibern ältere Karten absichtlich langsamer machen würden ...



> Ich hab zwar keine Probs, aber wer weiß.


Never change a running system!


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2011)

Gelesen habe ich etwas in der Art aber auch schon irgendwo..war es im Review von cb? Ich werds mal nachschauen.

Edit:
Gefunden:
Test: AMD


> Viele der neuen Mainboards mit Sockel AM3+ werden so stark auf „Bulldozer“ abgestimmt, dass man die älteren CPUs, die theoretisch ebenfalls in diesem Sockel laufen, schlechter dastehen lässt als zuvor. Also steckt man in der Zwickmühle: „Bulldozer“ läuft auf den neuen Plattformen besser, auf älteren (wenn es denn geht) schlechter – bei den Vorgängern ist es genau umgekehrt. Für einen sauberen Performancevergleich über beide Generationen sind diese Vorzeichen natürlich denkbar ungünstig.
> 
> Wir haben deshalb einen Phenom II X6 1100T sowohl auf alter als auch auf neuer Platine verglichen und können die eben beschriebenen Probleme zumindest im Ansatz bestätigen. Ein X6 lief auf einer „Bulldozer“-optimierten Hauptplatine durchweg langsamer als auf einem Mainboard, das für alle K10-basierten Prozessoren gedacht war. Dadurch steht der neue „Bulldozer“ auf dieser Platine am Ende im Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger natürlich etwas besser da als es bei gleichen Vorzeichen der Fall sein würde, auch wenn es sich um wenige Prozente handelt. Diese können beim Vergleich der alten mit der neuen Generation am Ende aber durchaus entscheidend sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. November 2011)

Vielleicht wegen frühem BIOS oder so, mal Volker fragen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (30. November 2011)

@Unterseebotski
Ich nutze das Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3. Dieses habe ich Ursprünglich mit den F2 Bios erhalten.
Habe dann sämtliche Bios Updates gemacht und habe nicht festgestellt, das mein AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE irgendwie
benachteiligt wird. Meine Benchwerte sind die gleichen und davon gibt es eine Menge 
Sobald das nächste Biosupdate kein Beta mehr ist werd ich das auch wieder installieren.
Ich wüsste auch nicht wo der Sinn wäre alte CPUs auszubremsen, Test gibt es immer und dann würden
die Boardhersteller ja schlechter als die Konkurrenz abschneiden.
Ausserdem werden ja z.B. nur die Ageisa aktuallisiert. Dadurch versteht das Board vllt mehr aber verlernt ja nichts .
Fazit:
Ich würde jederzeit wieder ein Biosupdate machen und habe keinerlei Nachteile gemerkt.

(Phenom II ist übrigens übertaktet mal zwischen 3900MHz und 4050 MHz auch da hat sich nichts geändert
bezüglich der Stabilität)


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (30. November 2011)

Das ist doch der Witz des Monats wie kann man sich darüber bloß in einen Forum für Computertechnik unterhalten.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

Was soll bitte der Witz des Monats sein?


----------



## unterseebotski (1. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Vielleicht wegen frühem BIOS oder so, mal Volker fragen.


Ja, bitte bleibt da dran. Mich würde auch brennend interessieren, ob da nun was dran ist oder nicht!



			
				Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze das Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3. Dieses habe ich Ursprünglich mit den F2 Bios erhalten.
> Habe dann sämtliche Bios Updates gemacht und habe nicht festgestellt, das mein AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE irgendwie benachteiligt wird. Meine Benchwerte sind die gleichen und davon gibt es eine Menge
> Sobald das nächste Biosupdate kein Beta mehr ist werd ich das auch wieder installieren.
> Ich wüsste auch nicht wo der Sinn wäre alte CPUs auszubremsen, Test gibt es immer und dann würden
> ...


Mich wundert es auch, da die neuen 900er-MoBo-Chipsätze doch angeblich die gleichen sind bzw. sogar identisch mit den 800ern sind. 
Ich werde mich demnächst mal drum kümmern, welchen Bench könnte man denn am besten nehmen, um die CPU zu testen und evtl. Unterschiede festzustellen?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Aber wenn die Biose nicht ausgereift waren am Anfang sollten sie doch mit Biosupdates besser werden.


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2011)

hi wie läuft das eigentlich bei mit dem Turbomodus? Muß ich den aktivieren oder wie geht ds damit?


----------



## dersteini74 (7. Dezember 2011)

jep den must du im Bios an schalten.Müste bei die unter cpu futures sein.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2011)

Wann kommt eigentlich Piledriver?


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Dezember 2011)

Gibts ja keine News zu:
Bulldozer-Nachfolger: Piledriver für Sockel AM3+ erst im Herbst 2012? [Gerücht des Tages] - cpu, amd, bulldozer


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2011)

Das habe ich gelesen.
Nut steht im heft 1 Halbjahr 2012, deswegen frage ich nach.


----------



## Sixxer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ist die momentane nicht Verfügbarkeit der aktuellen Bulldozergeneration vielleicht schon ein Indiz dafür das in Kürze ein bereinigter und verbesserter Bulli kommt?


----------



## Ahab (12. Dezember 2011)

Nein, eher ein Indiz dafür, dass Global Fundries immernoch nicht alle Produktionsprobleme aus der Welt geräumt hat.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja was wirklich traurig ist...

Das ist halt echt kacke, wenn der Partner nicht liefern kann, was er versprochen hat -.-


----------



## steinschock (12. Dezember 2011)

Oder das Design nicht zur Fertigung passt.

Bin schon auf die 28nm Grakas gespannt, 
aber man sieht zuletzt schon sehr deutlich das die Fertigung schwieriger wird.

Selbst Sandy E braucht  noch ein C2 Stepping obwohl die sicher schon über 1 Jahr lauffähige Chips haben.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (13. Dezember 2011)

Mindfactory erwartet heute welche (FX-8150) hoffe das halten die ein 

EDIT: Die wollen mich wohl veraschen? "Wird am 30.12.11 erwartet" 
EDIT 2: Tja erwartet am 6.1.2012, mich hat die Hoffnung verlassen


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist die verfügbarkeit denn wirklich seit Release schon so schlecht? O_o


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch nichts Neues. Inzwischen ist Paper Launch Standard geworden.
Der FX 8150 ist aber trotzdem noch besser zu bekommen als den 3930k.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Dezember 2011)

Warte mal ab bis so viel Zeit nach dem Launch von SNB-E vergangen sind wie beim FX  Die guten Orochi werden wohl zu Opterons.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, Intel schiebt erst mal ein neues Stepping hinterher, direkt nach dem Release, auch schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

AMD macht ja das gleiche wie Intel: 0,5 GHz mehr, dafür darf man dann 40€ zahlen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, Intel schiebt erst mal ein neues Stepping hinterher, direkt nach dem Release, auch schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.


Die brauchen das eh für die Xeons, also why not. Sollte der Verfügbarkeit gut tun und war vermutlich von Anfang an so geplant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die brauchen das eh für die Xeons, also why not. Sollte der Verfügbarkeit gut tun und war vermutlich von Anfang an so geplant.


 
Deswegen kommen die Xeon auch später. Die Frage ist halt, wieso nicht gleich so?
Oder wollte man Sandy E nicht noch weiter verschieben?

Na ja, ist auch egal, ist ja hier der Bulldozer Thread. 
Tja, schade, dass der nicht das geworden ist, was die halbe Community gehofft hat.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (13. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich das noch net so ganz gecheckt? 
Warum oder was ist der Grund für die schlechte Verfügbarkeit von den Bulldozern bzw. dem FX-8150?

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Weil AMD nicht so viele herstellt und zuerst den Server Markt bedienen will, da verdient man mehr, der Desktop Markt muss eine Nummer ziehen.


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ss siehts aus, würden andere Unternehmen wie Intel aber kein bisschen ander machen, wir leben eben in einer Gewinn orientierten Welt.


----------



## Simsonius (21. Dezember 2011)

Denkt ihr der FX-4100 ist der Richtige CPU zur Umrechnung von Filmen?


----------



## unterseebotski (22. Dezember 2011)

Simsonius schrieb:


> Denkt ihr der FX-4100 ist der Richtige CPU zur Umrechnung von Filmen?


 Ich glaube ein Phenom X6 kann das besser, da der FX 4100 ja nur 2 Module hat und damit 4 Threads berechnet.
Wohlmöglich ist sogar ein Phenom X4 besser, da müsste man mal Benchmarks anschauen. Es kommt auch auf das Programm zum Rendern an, wie gut das mit nem Bulldozer kann.
Besser ein FX 6... oder FX 8... - oder eben alternativ nen Phenom X6.

Edit: Benchmark gefunden. Hier
Der FX 6100 liegt leistungsmäßig zwischen einem X6 1055T bzw. X4 975 und dem X4 980 bzw. X6 1075T.
Hier ist die Leistungs-Skala für Videobearbeitung. Je nach verwendeter Software ist ein FX 4100 mal schneller oder mal viel langsamer als die Phenom X6er-Modelle. Der FX 6100 macht ne ganz gute Figur, kann die Phenom X6er aber auch nicht immer in die Schranken weisen.
Ich denke, es kommt ganz auf die verwendete Software an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2011)

Simsonius schrieb:


> Denkt ihr der FX-4100 ist der Richtige CPU zur Umrechnung von Filmen?


 
Ich würde da auch eher einen Phenom X6 nehmen, so viel teurer ist der nicht. Der 4 Moduler Bulldozer ist leider noch recht teuer und kaum zu bekommen.
Der 2 Moduler ist meiner Meinung nach sogar noch langsamer als ein Phenom X4, aber das hängt echt vom Programm ab.


----------



## oanvoanc (22. Dezember 2011)

Simsonius schrieb:


> Denkt ihr der FX-4100 ist der Richtige CPU zur Umrechnung von Filmen?


 
wenn dein programm mehrere kerne ausnutzt, ist der fx-4100 definitiv die falsche wahl.
wenns ein amd sein muss, dann ein 6-kerner der phenom2 generation oder zumindest eine 3, besser 4 modul-cpu bulldozer.


----------



## Simsonius (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antworten und die Links. Das tendiert alles eher gegen den 4100er. Nein es muss nicht unbedingt ein AMD sein, aber ich dachte ein Bulldozer eignet sich dafür sehr gut.

Anscheinend hab ich mich geirrt.


----------



## Sixxer (27. Dezember 2011)

Simsonius schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten und die Links. Das tendiert alles eher gegen den 4100er


Hier in diesem Forum tendiert doch fast alles und fast jeder, mit ein paar Ausnahmen, gegen den Bulldozer. Einfach nur traurig. So ist das eben: das Größte, das Beste, das Schnellste. Nur eins und eins zusammenrechnen kann keiner mehr. Da ist man zu blöd dazu.


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2011)

Was meisnt du denn genau mit 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen? Also ganz ehrlich, ich mag AMD, aber für die meißten Zwecke der User hier, ist der Bulldozer in jeder Hinsicht ungeeignet.
Es gibt vereinzelt Ausnahmen, je nach Anwendungsgebioet, oder wenn jemand mit AM3 Board und Phenom I auf was neues aufrüsten will. Aber selbst da lohnt sich das bei dem Preis nur bedingt. Also würde ich sagen, wer eins und eins zusammenzählt, wird nicht beim Bulldozer landen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Sixxer (27. Dezember 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> aber für die meißten Zwecke der User hier, ist der Bulldozer in jeder Hinsicht ungeeignet


Die meisten Zwecke? Ich glaube nicht das auch nur mehr als 10% der User hier ihre CPU voll ausreizen. Auch meine ich nicht die Celeron oder Sempron Flaggschiffe. Mehr denn die Intellis. Die meisten nutzen ihren Rechner zum "spielen". Ja okay du nicht.
Hier geht es auch nicht darum ob jemand AMD mag oder nicht. Einfach nur um Fanboyattitüden. Selbst wenn alle User ihre Core i Super next multi hyper mega CPU nur 50% auslasten reicht immer noch für eben diese 50% ein PhenomII X4.
Und nach deine Aussage: "ist der Bulldozer in jeder Hinsicht ungeeignet" zu urteilen, stimmt der Satz mit den beiden Zahlen im vorherigen Post von mir.
Weißt du nun was ich meine??
Mein Haus, meine Auto, mein Pferd...


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2011)

Ach und nur weil man die CPU nicht voll ausnutzt soll man nicht die im fast jedem Punkt sinnvoller kaufen sondern die schlechtere?
Schonmal was von Zukunftssicherheit gehört?
Das du von nem i5 oder i7 länger was hast als von jedem Phenom hast du noch nicht gemerkt. Da kannst du mehrere Grafikgenerationen mitmachen.

Aber hab ja vergessen das man bei AMD lieber ne neue, kaum schneller CPU auf ne uralte Plattform nageln möchte und dabei nicht merkt das man auch nicht billiger kommt.


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst, ich steh etwas auf dem Schlauch. Sicher gibt es hier einige Leute, die ihren Rechner zum Angeben haben. Was solls. Es gibt andere, denen ist der Rechner ein Hobby und die haben Spaß daran, was neues, schnelleres, besseres zu haben. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die kaufen sich eine neue Couch, weil die alte nicht zu den Vorhängen passt, obwohl die noch gut in Schuss ist. Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.

Und bei den meißten Usern ist die CPU eh nur im idle. Aber wenn man Leistung braucht, ist es doch schön sie zu haben. Und welcher Prozessor nun ausreicht oder nicht, kann jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Um diese Zeilen zu tippen, reicht mein altes T40 Notebook, ich schreibe sie trotzdem auf einem 4 Kerner.

Aber das wichtigste ist doch, wenn sich jetzt jemand ein Rechner Upgrade kaufen will, dann ist er eben mit dem Bulldozer in etwa 90% der Fälle schlecht beraten, besonders in einem Forum wo die User mehrheitlich Spieler sind. Und das sogar besonders auf Preis/Leistung bezogen.

Intel Core i5 2500 + Mainboard + Ram sollte günstiger sein als ein 8150 + Mainboard + Ram. Wieso sollte man also zum Bulli greifen?
Beim 6100er Bulldozer wird es interessanter, da man in Preisregionen stößt, wo ein Core i3 liegt. Oder der 4100er könnte auch interessant sein. Aber hätte wäre täte, es gibt eigentlich kaum einen Bereich, wo der Bulli den Intels überlegen wäre und dabei ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet.

Oder liege ich da jetzt so falsch? Habe selber auf den Bulli gewartet und nun stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch. Sandy Bridge ist mir für den Preis "zu alt". Sandy Bridge E zu teuer und Ivy Bridge noch so weit weg.

bye
Spinal


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2011)

Verstehe nicht was an Sandy zu alt sein sollte.
Das ist irgendwie das schwächste Argument was ich seit Bulldozer Launch gehört habe, Sandy kauf ich trotzdem nicht, ist mir "zu alt2


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du eher Filme umwandeln oder eben Rendern willst, ist der FX 4100 nicht schlecht, aber es gibt eben bessere CPUs, die nur wenig mehr kosten.
Wie eben der Phenom X6.


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was an Sandy zu alt sein sollte.
> Das ist irgendwie das schwächste Argument was ich seit Bulldozer Launch gehört habe, Sandy kauf ich trotzdem nicht, ist mir "zu alt2


 
Ich habe nicht geschrieben Sandy ist mir zu alt, sondern für den Preis "zu alt". Ich will nicht für eine CPU, die seit bald einem Jahr erhältlich ist soviel Geld ausgeben. Zumal die Preise ja sogar eher nochmal angezogen sind. Da warte ich dann lieber auf Ivy Bridge und die neueren 77er Chipsätze die zb. USB 3.0 nativ unterstützen sollen. Ich würde mir auch keine Hi End Grafikkarte kaufen, wenn ich weiß in 3 Monaten kommt der Nachfolger. Ist halt meine Einstellung und hat nix mit dem Bulldozer zu tun, außer das er eben aufgrund seiner enttäuschenden Leistung nicht mehr in Frage kommt.

Sorry für OT!

Um nicht ganz abzudriften, was Quantenslipstram schrieb ist zum Beispiel eine Anwendung, für die ein Bulldozer Sinn machen kann. Ich bin nicht sicher, aber wie wäre zum Beispiel ein Wohnzimmer PC mit einem kleinen Bulli, der hauptsächlich zur Wiedergabe h264 codierter Videos dient. Da könnte man zu einem guten Kurs eine gute Performance erwarten, oder?
Aber wie gesagt, das sind schon etwas speziellere Einsatzgebiete.

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Das Alter der CPU hat doch nichts mit dem Preis zu tun, es kommt alleine auf die Leistung an.
Selbst ein uralter Schinken wie der i7 870 für Sockel 1156 kostet immer noch 250€.
Das kostet er, weil die Leistung für den Preis angemessen ist.

Richtig, mit Ivy kommt Panther Point und neue Chipsätze, trotzdem ist der Leistungsunterschied von Ivy zu Sandy minimal, kaufst du heute Sandy, kannst du dir Ivy sparen.
Und ob nativ USB 3 oder per Controller wird garantiert keinen Unterschied machen, denn für nativ USB 3 mit Super Leistung hat Sockel 1155 einfach zu wenig Lanes.

Im Wohnzimmer PC würde sich aber eher ein Intel i3 oder AMD Llano anbieten als ein Bulldozer.


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2011)

Auch wahr, der Bulldozer ist halt keine Desktop CPU, da kann man suchen wie man will, es gibt für die meißten Sachen halt bessere Alternativen.

Zum Thema CPU Preis, ich sag ja, mit dem Preis ist meine persönliche Einstellung. Leistung ist bei Sandy Bridge nach wie vor gut  Ein zusätzlicher Vorteil sind ausgereifte BIOS und Mainboards. Aber dennoch würde man in wenigen Monaten wahrscheinlich eine modernere Plattform für das gleiche Geld bekommen oder die "alten" Sandy Bridge CPUs werden günstiger und man bekommt gleiche leistung für weniger Geld. Solange kann ich vielleicht noch warten 

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber wieso sollte Sandy plötzlich 100€ weniger kosten nur weil die CPU seit einem Jahr am Markt ist?
Ist doch quatsch.
Der Preis richtet sich nach Angebot, Nachfrage und Leistung, das Alter ist sekundär.
Guck dir die Gebraucht Preise eines AMD FX Prozessors an. Obwohl völlig veraltet, kostet der immer noch soviel wie eine neue CPU.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Um nicht ganz abzudriften, was Quantenslipstram schrieb ist zum Beispiel eine Anwendung, für die ein Bulldozer Sinn machen kann. Ich bin nicht sicher, aber wie wäre zum Beispiel ein Wohnzimmer PC mit einem kleinen Bulli, der hauptsächlich zur Wiedergabe h264 codierter Videos dient. Da könnte man zu einem guten Kurs eine gute Performance erwarten, oder?
> Aber wie gesagt, das sind schon etwas speziellere Einsatzgebiete.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Zur Blu Ray wiedergabe ist nen i3 aktuell am sparsamsten, sogar die Llanos verbrauchen da mehr Strom.
Nen Bulli kommt da eigentlich überhaupt nicht in Frage da man noch ne zusätzliche Graka zur Bildausgabe verbauen müsste was die Leistungsaufnahme nochmal höher treiben könnte.
Es gibt wirklich wenig Szenarien in denen die Bullis mehr Sinn machen als andere Produkte auf dem Markt. Ist wohl auch mit ein Grund warum AMD die Phenoms so schnell auslaufen lassen will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist wohl auch mit ein Grund warum AMD die Phenoms so schnell auslaufen lassen will.


 
... oder AMD jetzt kaputte Bulldozer als Phenom verkaufen will. 
Damit der Phenom langsamer wird als Bulldozer.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist halt blöd wenn die Neuentwicklung sich in vielen Berreichen kaum vom Vorgänger absetzen kann oder eine imaginäre verbesserte Version des Vorgängers schneller wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Tja, AMD sieht eben den Server Markt und da ist der Bulldozer ja auch nicht schlecht, denn hier arbeiten Multi Core Programme.
Dass das im Desktop Bereich nach hinten losgeht, war ihnen sicher bewusst, aber einkalkuliert, denn die Gewinne machst du heute nicht mehr im Retail Markt.


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2011)

Kennst sich denn jemand mit Server Anwendungen aus? Mich würde das wirklich mal interessieren wie die Bullis da so abschneiden. Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, das sie dort die Intel Konkurrenz auf einmal stark abhängen. Vielleicht ja dort dann über den Preis?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, aber wieso sollte Sandy plötzlich  100€ weniger kosten nur weil die CPU seit einem Jahr am Markt ist?
> Ist doch quatsch.
> Der Preis richtet sich nach Angebot, Nachfrage und Leistung, das Alter ist sekundär.
> Guck dir die Gebraucht Preise eines AMD FX Prozessors an. Obwohl völlig  veraltet, kostet der immer noch soviel wie eine neue CPU.


 
Ich sag ja nicht, das es so kommen muss, ich sage nur das ich mir derzeit keinen Sandy Bridge zu dem aktuellen Preis kaufen möchte. Entweder kommt was anderes (neueres) oder eben eine Sandy Bridge zu einem kleineren Preis. So mache ich das für mich. Heißt ja nicht das es quatsch wäre, sich jetzt eine Sandy Bridge CPU zu kaufen oder das die zu teuer sind oder oder oder.
Dein Beispiel mit dem FX ist extrem und du must zugeben, du würdest dir zu dem Kurs sicher auch was anderes holen wollen 




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zur Blu Ray wiedergabe ist nen i3 aktuell am sparsamsten, sogar die Llanos verbrauchen da mehr Strom.
> Nen Bulli kommt da eigentlich überhaupt nicht in Frage da man noch ne zusätzliche Graka zur Bildausgabe verbauen müsste was die Leistungsaufnahme nochmal höher treiben könnte.
> Es gibt wirklich wenig Szenarien in denen die Bullis mehr Sinn machen als andere Produkte auf dem Markt. Ist wohl auch mit ein Grund warum AMD die Phenoms so schnell auslaufen lassen will.


 
Ja, bis du mit dem Lano und dem i3 kamst, habe ich vergessen das der Bulli keine integrierte GPU hat. Also fällt er dafür flach. Muss AMDs Marketing halt nun schauen wie sie da handeln. Irgendwie wirklich ungünstig. . . 

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Kennst sich denn jemand mit Server Anwendungen aus? Mich würde das wirklich mal interessieren wie die Bullis da so abschneiden. Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, das sie dort die Intel Konkurrenz auf einmal stark abhängen. Vielleicht ja dort dann über den Preis?



Intel liegt ja nach, aber eben erst im kommenden Jahr, eher sind die Xeon für Sockel 2011 nicht zu haben und ein Interlagos mit 16 Interger Einheiten ist ja nicht so schlecht.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ja, bis du mit dem Lano und dem i3 kamst, habe ich vergessen das der Bulli keine integrierte GPU hat. Also fällt er dafür flach. Muss AMDs Marketing halt nun schauen wie sie da handeln. Irgendwie wirklich ungünstig. . .



Das ist ja der Sinn des ganzen. Willst du bei AMD eine CPU mit Grafik kaufst du Llano oder Bobcat.
Willst du High End, kaufst du Bulldozer.
Bei Intel genauso, Sockel 1155 hat eine IGP, Sockel 2011 nicht, der eine ist ein Abfallprodukt der Notebook Entwicklung, der andere versorgt den Desktop mit.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2011)

Nur warum sollte Intel für Sandy weniger verlangen? Sie verkaufen sich ja gut und Ivy wird auch nichts tolles mehr bieten. Weniger Stromverbrauch und bessere IGP, aber davon hast du auch nicht mehr CPU Leistung.
Du kannst genausogut jetzt kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Er kann aber auf Bulldozer 2 warten.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2011)

Und auf die neuen Bulldozer 2 Stepping, das neue Bulldozer 2 Board, Winows 9...etc etc


----------



## Spinal (27. Dezember 2011)

Nunja, ich verliere ja durch das Warten ansich nix (außer Zeit) da mein System ja läuft. Und wenn Ivy Bridge rauskommt und nur minimal schneller ist, werden die hoffentlich auch nur minimal teurer, wenn überhaupt. Sandy Bridge wird vermutlich auslaufen und/oder etwas günstiger angeboten. Falls nicht könnte ich mir Ivy Bridge holen.
Wobei ich tatsächlich auch mit einem X79 liebäugle. Ist halt nochmal teurer und kann nicht viel mehr  ich weiß, passt jetzt mal gar nicht.

Aber Bulldozer ist erstmal gestrichen. Piledriver, wann immer der kommt (wenn man sieht, das AMD die 8150 bis heute nicht besonders gut liefern kann) soll meines Wissens 15-20% schneller sein und ich weiß nicht ob sie selbst dann eine Alternative sind.

bye
Spinal


----------



## xTc (12. Januar 2012)

*AMD Bulldozer Patch wieder verfügbar:*

An update is available for computers that have an AMD FX, an AMD Opteron 4200, or an AMD Opteron 6200 series processor installed and that are running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2 und
An update that selectively disables the Core Parking feature in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2 is available

Quelle: HWLUXX - Microsofts Bulldozer-Hotfix ist wieder verfügbar


----------



## ScyX (13. Januar 2012)

Wann kommen denn die Bullis der zweiten Gen?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Januar 2012)

ScyX schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die Bullis der zweiten Gen?


 
TBA.
Erstmal kommt jetzt Trinity.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2012)

Q3/Q4 2012 kommt Piledriver - sofern er sich nicht verspätet.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Januar 2012)

Was war eigentlich nochmal der Zeitraum für den der Bulldozer zuerst angekündigt war?
Wobei ich das dieses mal nicht erwarte.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, soetwas erwartet keiner wieder... können die sich auch nicht leisten!


----------



## orca113 (21. Januar 2012)

Also unter Volllast geht mein FX6100 auf 70°C... das ist viel oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also unter Volllast geht mein FX6100 auf 70°C... das ist viel oder?


 
Welchen Kühler hast du denn und hat er Standard Takt?


----------



## orca113 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja ich habe mein Test Wakü Dingsda demontiert und habe jetzt einen Preiswerten Cooler drauf,sowas hier:
http://www.amazon.de/SilenX-EFZ-100HA2-CPU-K%C3%BChler-Sockel-L%C3%BCfter/dp/B005Z1QHA6/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1327170385&sr=8-17

der soll jetzt einige Zeit drin bleiben bis ich mein neues Gehäuse und die richtige Wakü drin habe.

Und ja ist Standart Takt unter Prime die Temps.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Top Blower, der arbeitet nur dann gut, wenn ein Gehäuselüfter direkt auf den CPU Lüfter draufbläst, ohne die Hilfe schaufelt der nur die warme Luft in seiner Umgebung hin und her.


----------



## orca113 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja das kann ich noch machen... Und ne billige einfache Alternative an Kühler?


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2012)

eigentlich jedweder Turmkühler, mit paar Heatpipes.


----------



## orca113 (22. Januar 2012)

Ok, hat einer was gebrauchtes? Mach gleich mal nen Such Thread auf.


----------



## loltheripper (15. Februar 2012)

Preiswert und gut ist der scythe katana ich hätte aber noch ein gebrauchten 1100t stanni kühler da hat wenigstens 4 heatpipes sonst schau mal in der bucht.


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2012)

Das ist hier nicht der Marktplatz!

mfg


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich mit dem anliegen loslege erstmal die specs:

CPU: Athlon 2 X3 455 @3,6GHz (OC) (unlock in Phenom 2 X4 B55 [Propus] erfolgreich)
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
MB: AsRock 970 Extreme 4 (AM3+)
Grafik: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD
RAM: 2mal Kingston DDR3 PC10666 / 1333 MHz / 2GB (KVR1333D3N9/2G)
NT:	Super-Flower SF700A14A Gamer Edition 700W 
OS: Win7 64Bit

ist die cpu spiele technisch für fullhd max überhaupt geeignet? würde ich einen deutlichen leistungssprung erfahren wenn ich auf FX wechsel ( auf Phenom möchte ich nicht wirklich setzen, irgendwie zieht es mich zum bulli). würde sich die anschaffung des fx lohnen ( mangels verfügbarkeit bestimmter modelle schwer zu beantworten, ich weiß) oder auf die nächste generation warten? spiele wie skyrim, metro 2033, deus ex, bf3, rage... aber auch kommendes sollso 45fps aufwärts laufen - mit dem system überhaupt möglich?
budget ist recht knapp bemessen. ca 150€ sind für cpu drin, evtl krieg ich noch recht günstig zusätzliche 4gb ram der gleichen spezifikation wie schon im system - ca 20 - 30€ (ich meine bei den preisen...).

ich hatte schon einen thread mit einem ähnlichen kontext geöffnet, aber man konnte mir nicht so recht helfen daher hoffe ich hier mehr rat zu erhalten da hier ja schon lange was los ist.
ich habe inzwischen starkes interesse am FX 6200 bekommen wegen des höheren taktes im vergleich zum fx 6100, die kiste soll natürlich zum spielen da sein.
das ich was es leistung angeht mit amd leider aufs falsche pferd gesetzt habe ist mir bewusst, lag daran dass ich ein amd fan bin und hoffte der bulli rockt.
Mainboard (intel) wechsel fällt für mich demnach flach, mangels finanzen nebenbei auch.

ich hoffe man kann mich beraten, mir geht diese sache echt schwer zu herzen, weil ich massivst befürchte dick ins klo gegriffen zu haben.
anstelle hier zu posten sollte ich zum beispiel für die uni lernen...
naja, sry für den langen post und schonmal vielen dank für die aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Spinal (16. Februar 2012)

Also ich denke, ein Aufrüsten auf einen kleinen Bulli lohnt nicht. Da die Kiste eh zum zocken ist, wirst du kaum Unterschied merken, denn die meißten Spiele profitieren von einer guten Grafikkarte und die hast du bereits. Die Ausnahmen, die eine starke CPU benötigen laufen auf dem 3 Modul Bulldozer nicht wirklich schneller.
Also ich würde klar sagen, es lohnt nicht. Vielleicht bringt der Piledriver eine Besserung. Wenn du dein Geld unbedingt ausgeben willst könnte eine SSD was für dich sein 

Ist nur meine Meinung 

bye
Spinal


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2012)

Sadrian schrieb:


> Bevor ich mit dem anliegen loslege erstmal die specs:
> 
> CPU: Athlon 2 X3 455 @3,6GHz (OC) (unlock in Phenom 2 X4 B55 [Propus] erfolgreich)
> Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
> ...



 Wie laufen die Spiele denn bisher? Bei deiner CPU fehlt der Level2 cache (zum Phenom 2), keine Ahnung wie sich das auswirkt beim Spielen.
 BF3 würde von mehr Kernen profitieren, bei den anderen Spielen wäre es glaube ich eher unmerklich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

Es fehlt der L*3* und der macht in Spielen recht viel aus. Für Spiele würde ich keinen FX direkt empfehlen, wenn dann den FX-8120 oder den kommenden FX-6200 respektive den FX-4170. Die schnellste AMD-Spiele-CPU ist derzeit eigentlich der X4 980 BE


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

ich geh von den beispielen aus die ich noch weiß,hab zu meinem desktop grad keinen zugang.
ich geh von 1080p maxed aus:
Metro 2033:nahezu 60 mit teils heftigen einbrüchen, besonders aufwärts DX10. (DoF muss nun echt nicht sein, aber verdammt ausgerechnet die bibliothek stirbt mir in dx10 was mich echt nervt)
Skyrim: in 1080 absolut keine chance auch über 40 zu kommen, in derregel brichtsmassiv ein jenseits der 24-30 . in 1360x768 nicht ansatzweise solche probleme,was mich ärgert denn ich will auch auf meinem monitor spielen, nicht nur dem TV :-/
laut 3dmark11 kriege ich weniger punkte als das system im schnitt haben sollte, wenn ich mich nicht irre war das auch der fall in anderen benchmark tools. (hier wohlgemerkt voreinstellung mangels registrierung)

auf youtube gibt es ja die helden die alle sagen dass man mit den FX modellen eig locker die frames mit 60 in den und anderenspielen halten kann, was ja zu vielen testberichten im widerspruch steht. in anderen tests wiederum bei spielen diemehr fokus auf die graka liegen liegt der fx 8150 mit dem i5 2500k ziemnlich gleich auf. ich gehe natürlich auch davon aus dass zukünftige spiele mehr auf multicore setzen. ich möchte einem intel system nicht unbedingt konkurenz machen, ich möcht ja nur 'fix spielen'.

der höhere takt des fx 6200 könnte natürlich was bringen. würde der katana 3 zum kühlen reichen, evtl zum oc ohne aus der kiste ne sauna zu machen die röhrt wie ein trabbi? spiele sollen einfach mit knappen konstanten 60 frames laufen und dass noch ein paar jahre. wie gesagt intel ist nicht finanzierbar und wirklich warten will ich langsam auch nicht mehr^^
die gtx sollte ja meinen ansprüchen wohl genügen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

> ich möcht ja nur 'fix spielen'


Kurzum liefert Intel die drastisch höher Spieleleistung bei gleichem oder niedrigerem Preis und idR bei geringerem Stromhunger - daran gibt's derzeit halt nichts zu rütteln. Selbst wenn du durch's GPU-Limit einen i5-2500K auf die Fps eines FX drückst, verbrät letzterer mehr Energie. Davon ab liefert ein FX-8150 im best case so viel Leistung wie ein i7-2700K und es ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass der FX-8150 jemals im Spiele-Mittel schneller sein wird (dies gilt auch für den FX-2500K).



> wie gesagt intel ist nicht finanzierbar und wirklich warten will ich langsam auch nicht mehr


Core i5-2400 kaufen? Der kommende FX-6200 wird nicht wirklich günstiger als der i5-2400, aber in Spielen langsamer sein und mehr Strom schlucken.


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

Ähm, nunja. dazu bräuchte ich ein neues board.
Das wären dann mal 100€ allein dafür und dann noch ne i5 cpu für mindestens 150€.
Und was mach ich dann mit dem am3+ board? für nen umtausch ist es nun lange zu spät :-/
Das alles loszuwerden und neu zu besorgen wäre wieder ne sauerei, und ich weiß nicht ob sich der aufwand wirklich lohnt.
außer ihr kennt jemanden der mein board gegen ein sandy bridge board tauschen will^^

die wirklich wichtigen fragen sind ja eig nur ob ich einen ordentlichen unterschied zu meiner jetzigen cpu feststelle, mir also per se keine gedanken so schnell machen muss, und ob meine sorgenkinder vergangenheit werden. es müssen nicht zwingend 100frames sein, es reciht schon wenn die 50/60 gehalten werden können 

Der fx6200 geht für 150 im jetzigem stadium, der i5-2400 allerdings für 175. der stromverbrauch ist mir erstmal nicht so wichtig, die 30w bringen mich nicht um...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

Ich würde auf das AM3+ Board einen Phenom II X4 960T schnallen, eventuell zwei Kerne unlocken und OCen. Denn dein L3-loser Propus (Athlon II X4) hängt bei gleichen Takt einem Phenom II X4 mit 6M L3 nicht so hinterher, dass es sich lohnen würde. Selbst ein FX-4170 mit 4,2 GHz ist da kein großer Sprung und auch der FX-6200 ist kaum ein Upgrade, dass lohnt. Wie wäre es mit das aktuelle Sys behalten und sich im Herbst den Vishera, also den Nachfolger der aktuellen FX-CPUs, anzugucken?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Würde in deiem Fall auch am ehsten zum X4 960t raten oder eben auf nen Intel sparen.
Könnte dann so aussehen:
http://geizhals.at/de/519248

oder

http://geizhals.at/de/580325
http://geizhals.at/de/623010


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

Ist natürlich ne option, die frage ist nur ob die ganze sache mit der ankunft der ivy bridge am ende nicht obsolet wird :/
im moment will ich eh nur skyrim in 1080 vernünftig spielen, was mir allerdings wohl verwehrt bleiben wird...
klasse.
ich fühl mich nun so richtig dumm.
irgendwas stimmt an meinem pc nicht und die cpu wirds auch nicht sein? (damit mein ich den erwähnten benchmark)
*******, einfach *******. wozu dann ein pc, wenn die konsole eh das gleiche bringt trotz der dicken karte? 
grrr...
ich weiß echt nicht weiter


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Würde in deiem Fall auch am ehsten zum X4 960t raten oder eben auf nen Intel sparen.
> Könnte dann so aussehen:
> AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (HD96ZTWFGRBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



und mit einem 2500k? reicht mein katana3?
wie lange würde denn sockel 1155 halten btw?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

Sadrian schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ne option, die frage ist nur ob die ganze sache mit der ankunft der ivy bridge am ende nicht obsolet wird :/ im moment will ich eh nur skyrim in 1080 vernünftig spielen, was mir allerdings wohl verwehrt bleiben wird...
> klasse. ich fühl mich nun so richtig dumm. irgendwas stimmt an meinem pc nicht und die cpu wirds auch nicht sein? (damit mein ich den erwähnten benchmark)*******, einfach *******. wozu dann ein pc, wenn die konsole eh das gleiche bringt trotz der dicken karte? grrr...ich weiß echt nicht weiter.


Ich erreiche hier in unserem Skyrim-Benchmark mit dem X4 960 BE (3,7 GHz) und Patch v1.4 immerhin 58 Fps - wenn du allerdings konstant 60 Fps willst, dann musst du noch weiter übertakten - oder eine Intel-CPU kaufen. Der i5-2500K etwa kommt locker flockig auf 82 Fps (+41 %).



Sadrian schrieb:


> und mit einem 2500k? reicht mein katana3? wie lange würde denn sockel 1155 halten btw?


Ivy Bridge kommt im April und bietet ein bisschen mehr Leistung bei geringerem Stromverbrauch - halten tut der Sockel 1155 meiner Ansicht nach locker zwei Jahre [solange dürfte es dauern, bis AMD die Spiele-Performance eines i5-2500K deutlich schlägt].


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Sadrian schrieb:


> und mit einem 2500k? reicht mein katana3?
> wie lange würde denn sockel 1155 halten btw?


 
Für was soll denn der Katana3 sein? Zum Übertakten?
Und der Sockel 1155 reicht für Sandy und Ivy. Haswell bekommt einen neuen Sockel. Das sollte aber Leistungsmäßig dennoch für die nächsten Jahre nicht unbedingt das Problem darstellen, vor allem wenn du dich für den i5-2500k entscheidest.


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

Übertakten war nicht die idee, wenns möglich wäre natürlich gerne!


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Der Katana3 sollte ohne Probleme reichen. Wenn es so an Geld mangelt empfehle ich das Setup wie oben, ansonsten einen i5-2500k mit einem Asrock Z68 pro 3


----------



## Andrejews (16. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Spannungsversorugung des Asrock Z68 pro 3 etwas zu schwach. Bei billigboards gibt's auch öfter dieses berüchtigte Spulenfiepen/pfeifen/summen. Als Übergangsboard ist das Asrock Z68 pro 3 aber sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

Okay, dann hab ich das schonmal aufm schirm.

Und wenn ich doch nur beim FX bleiben will, die leistung eines i5 nicht zwingend benötige, bleib ich dennoch zufrieden?
mal abgesehen vom P/L Verhältnis, reine Spiel-Kalkulation? 40fps konstant wären denk ich auch schon sehr ordentlich. mich stören ja eigentlich nur diese plötzlichen einbrüche.
mein katana 3 würde vermutlich nicht viel in sachen oc taugen, ein kühler ist da aber nicht so kostenintensiv.

Ich kenn die einheitsmeinung, doch der FX-6200 ist für mich gesehen immer noch die 'einfachste' Lösung, davon abgesehen dass mein board sonst ganz ordentlich ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

Du wirst durch einen nicht übertakteten FX-6200 gegenüber deinem Propus @ 3,6 GHz in Skyrim keinen spürbaren Fps-Gewinn erzielen und auch in den meisten anderen Spielen nicht; auch beim Stromverbrauch gibt sich das je nach OC-Spannung nicht viel. Die Einbrüche sind sicherlich nicht CPU-bedingt und wenn, dann treten sie auch auf anderen CPUs auch auf - was ich aber nicht bestätigen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn du upgraden willst dann nimm den x4 960t und nicht den FX-6200.

@marc: Wie schlägt sich der i3-2100 eigentlich in Skyrim? Wäre ja eventuell noch ne weitere Option.


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

Und wie würde sich der dickste bulli schlagen?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Sadrian schrieb:


> Und wie würde sich der dickste bulli schlagen?


 
Vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis absoluter Schwachsinn wegen deinem Budget.

Wenn ich mir den Test hier ansehe würde ich am ehsten zu einem i3-2100 und dem H61 icafe raten, da biste auch nur knapp über deinen 150€ budget:
The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: 20 CPUs im Benchmark-Test [Test des Tages] - cpu, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

hmm...
naja, nur bei skyrim soll es aber auf lange sicht nicht bleiben 
Schwierig. wollte nun wirklich nicht alzu lange damit warten.

ich sehe aber mit dem P2 X4 980BE fahr ich genauso gut, der liegt im rahmen und ich brauch kein neues Board, der takt ist auch ordentlich.
würde sich der auf lange sicht mehr lohnen?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Das ist schwierig zu sagen. Aktuell macht der i3 halt verdammt viel her und persönlich würde ich sagen das sich dies bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration nicht ändert. Hinzu kommt noch das du beim i3 bei Bedarf auch auf nen i5 oder gar i7 upgraden könntest(wohl auch Ivy), ob du bei AMD noch so viele Möglichkeiten bekommst ist reines Glücksspiel, persönlich halte ich es eher für unwarscheinlich.


----------



## Micha_03 (16. Februar 2012)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den Phenom II X4 960t zu kaufen und auf das Niveau des 980 zu takten+Chance auf einen 6 Kerner.


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

ich mach mir grad ne rechnung wie ich mit dem board preislich und technisch fahren würde 'ASRock H61iCafe' .
mit nem i5 2500k lieg ich auf dem niveau vom besten bulldozer. krass.
wenn ich jetzt mein board samt cpu für sagen nen huni loswerde ist alles besser gelaufen als gedacht.
jetzt frage ich mich wie und oder wo ich das für soviel loswerde^^


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Micha_03 schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den Phenom II X4 960t zu kaufen und auf das Niveau des 980 zu takten+Chance auf einen 6 Kerner.



Der wurde ja nicht umsonst schon mehrmals genannt 



Sadrian schrieb:


> ich mach mir grad ne rechnung wie ich mit dem board preislich und technisch fahren würde 'ASRock H61iCafe' .
> mit nem i5 2500k lieg ich auf dem niveau vom besten bulldozer. krass.
> wenn ich jetzt mein board samt cpu für sagen nen huni loswerde ist alles besser gelaufen als gedacht.
> jetzt frage ich mich wie und oder wo ich das für soviel loswerde^^



Für den i5-2500k solltest du das Z68 Pro 3 nehmen da du sonst nicht übertakten kannst.
Mit dem H61 kannst du nicht übertakten.


----------



## Sadrian (16. Februar 2012)

würde ich überhaupt übertakten müssen?

oder ich hol mir anstelle des Phenom II X4 960t gleich den 980be.
da stimmt der preis immer noch, wichtig wäre nur noch der leistungssprung.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Ne, wie gesagt der i3 ist schon weitaus besser in Skyrim wie du an den PCGH benches siehst.
Wenn du eh nicht übertakten willst solltest du gleich den i5-2400 und das H61 i cafe nehmen.


Den 980be zu nehmen würde preislich keinen Sinn machen, beim 960t hättest du zumindest noch die Option ihn auf einen x6 freizuschalten.

Der Leistungssprung ist mit einem Intel aber eindeutig am größten.

Allerdings solltest du eigentlich mal ein Topix aufmachen, mit Bulldozer hat das nämlich nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich der i3-2100 eigentlich in Skyrim? Wäre ja eventuell noch ne weitere Option.





Sadrian schrieb:


> Und wie würde sich der dickste bulli schlagen?


Der i3-2100 ist iirc (!) vor allen FX-Prozessoren und auch vor dem X4 980 BE - spricht der i3 ist flotter als alle AMD-CPUs  zumindest in Skyrim.



Sadrian schrieb:


> oder ich hol mir anstelle des Phenom II X4 960t gleich den 980be. da stimmt der preis immer noch, wichtig wäre nur noch der leistungssprung.


Der X4 960T macht locker die 3,7 GHz des 980ers. Einen Sprung von einem Propus @ 3,6 GHz auf einen 980 BE hast du kaum - auf den i3 im Falle von Skyrim auch nur bedingt.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Das schlimme: Der i3 ist nicht nur in Skyrim schneller als der Bulli. Aus Gamersicht ist er aktuell oftmals die bessere Wahl.
Aber den Test hatte ich ja bereits verlinkt:
The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: 20 CPUs im Benchmark-Test [Test des Tages] - cpu, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Andrejews (16. Februar 2012)

Ein 2-Kerner ist schon heute nicht mehr "up to date"! Darum macht ein i3 nur für ECO-Freaks oder Office-Nutzer wirklich Sinn. 
@*Sadrian*: An deiner Stelle würde ich auch erst mal "nur" auf den Phenom X4 980BE aufrüsten. Der hält noch eine Weile gut, denn wie bereits geschrieben wurde, sind die meisten Games eher GPU-
lastig.

Edit: ein X4 960T ist natürlich auch eine Option.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

Andrejews schrieb:


> Ein 2-Kerner ist schon heute nicht mehr "up to date"! Darum macht ein i3 nur für ECO-Freaks oder Office-Nutzer wirklich Sinn.


Der i3 hat SMT und ist in Spielen oft schneller als jede (!) AMD-CPU, dabei zudem sparsamer. Nur für Office ist - sorry - Bullshit.

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt, das Aufrüsten auf einen X4 980 BE lohnt nicht. Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld ... für die 150 Euro kann man sich auch fast schon einen i3-2100 samt Board kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Ich behaupte: 
Wenn du jetzt als Gamer einen i3-2100 kaufst hast du länger Freude daran und besser aufrüstmöglichkeiten als wenn du einen FX8150 kaufst, der schon wieder zu langsam sein wird bis seine Technik von Games überhaupt genutzt wird.


Außerdem unterschlägst du dem i3 sein SMT.
Der letzte Teil ist übrigens auch grober Unfug, eco freaks, office nutzer.
Ich verlinke dir mal ein paar Sachen damit du mal siehst was der i3 kann:
Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net

In den 6 gestesteten Games ist er besser oder auf Höhe des besten AMD Bullis.
Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3
Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 - ComputerBase
Sandy Bridge geteilt durch Zwei - Intels Core i3 2120 im Test - HT4U.net
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU


Da kann man bemängeln wie man will das er nur 2 Kerne/4 Threads macht, AMD kann ihm, wohl auch aufgrund der ganzen Konsolenports, kaum das Wasser reichen. Und bevor wieder jemand ankommt: Ich rede von Games.
Und vor dem Erscheinen der nächsten Konsolengen dauert es mindestens noch bis 2013:
Microsoft: Keine neue Xbox mehr 2012 - wie auch die Playstation 4 - microsoft, xbox 360

Dazu kommt das der Sockel 1155 aus Gamer Sicht wohl die besseren Aufrüstoptionen bietet.


----------



## Andrejews (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn man sich als Gamer eine SB-Sys anschafft, dann eins mit anständigem echtem 4-Kerner, nach Möglichkeit ein K-Modell.
Ich würde einen 2500K nehmen. Ein anständiges Board sollte es dann auch schon sein, mindestens eins mit P67 besser Z68- Chipsatz um zu Übertakten, falls nötig.
Sich erst ein billiges Board zu kaufen halte ich auf lange Zeit gesehen teurer als gleich ein gutes teureres zu kaufen. Denn Qualität und Ausstattung kosten eben.
Dafür würde sein Buget, aber wohl grad nicht ausreichen...

Ein i3 mag ein guter Prozessor sein aber nicht für Spieler. Hyper-Threading bringt nur einen geringen Perfromance-schub wenn alles gut läuft max. ca. 30 %, Programmunterstützung vorausgesetzt.
"Echte" CPU-Kerne ersetzt das nicht wirklich! Einen i3 gibt's dazu auch nicht als übertaktbares K-Modell...



Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

Der i3 ist für die meisten Spiele ähnlich gut wie die besten AMD-CPUs und kostet einen Hunderter. Dennoch empfiehlt ihn kaum einer  In Skyrim muss man so manche AMD-CPU übertakten um überhaupt erst die Leistung des i3 zu erreichen - erkauft die aber mit dem doppelten Stromverbrauch sowie Garantieverlust. Und das nur, weil zwei Kerne und Intel "unerwünscht" sind. Rein objektiv ist der i3 für 100 Euro eine ziemlich gute Wahl.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Februar 2012)

Andrejews schrieb:


> Wenn man sich als Gamer eine SB-Sys anschafft, dann eins mit anständigem echtem 4-Kerner, nach Möglichkeit ein K-Modell.
> Ich würde einen 2500K nehmen. Ein anständiges Board sollte es dann auch schon sein, mindestens eins mit P67 besser Z68- Chipsatz um zu Übertakten, falls nötig.
> Sich erst ein billiges Board zu kaufen halte ich auf lange Zeit gesehen teurer als gleich ein gutes teureres zu kaufen. Denn Qualität und Ausstattung kosten eben.
> Dafür würde sein Buget, aber wohl grad nicht ausreichen...
> ...



Warum einen i5-2500k? Der i3-2100 sowie der i5-2400 sind auch sehr gute CPUs, wenn man nach deinem ersten Satz geht dürfte man sich gar keine AMD CPU's mehr kaufen als Gamer. Was an einem 4 Kerner "anständig" ist weiß ich auch nicht.
Warum übertakten? Die Leistung reicht aktuell dicke aus. 
Was du da sagst klingt eher nach hohlen Phrasen, schaust du dir Tests ans siehst du das du falsch liegst.

Zum Board: 
Für einen i5-2400 braucht man kein P67 Board, die Chipsätze H61, H67 und Z68 haben auch durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Generell sollte man ein P67 Board meiden da man dort kein Quick Sync nutzen kann.
Weiterhin gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen billig und günstig. Ein H61 ist günstig aber nicht billig. 
Belege es technisch oder es sind abermals nur hohle Phrasen.


Nochmal gesondert heraus:


> Ein i3 mag ein guter Prozessor sein aber nicht für Spieler. Hyper-Threading bringt nur einen geringen Perfromance-schub wenn alles gut läuft max. ca. 30 %, Programmunterstützung vorausgesetzt.
> "Echte" CPU-Kerne ersetzt das nicht wirklich! Einen i3 gibt's dazu auch nicht als übertaktbares K-Modell...



Laut dieser Aussage ist keine einzige AMD CPU eine Gamer CPU. Punkt.
Schau dir die Links an und überdenke deine Aussage nochmals.

Die Leistung die ein Prozesor bietet begründet sich nicht nur auf die Anzahl der Cores oder SMT/CMT.

Leistung: Takt*IPC*genutze Kerne/Threads

Klar ist SMT kein Leistungsbringer für Games, der Punkt ist aber das die 2 Cores aufgrund des hohen Takts und der hohen IPC kein Problem in aktuellen(!) Spielen sind.
SMT nützt dann eher das im Hintergrund laufende Prozesse schneller verarbeitet werden können. In Games wie BFBC2 bringt SMT aber auch 25% bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## Spinal (17. Februar 2012)

Ein Z68 Board und einen 2500k zu empfehlen ist einfach und schnell. Aber bei einem deutlich geringeren budget ist es einfach nicht drin und eine Empfehlung deutlich schwieriger. Der i3 ist total unterschätzt und in meinen Augen auf einem 1155 Board, welches noch Raum für Aufrüstungen lässt, eine gute Wahl.
Es ist natürlich ein "gefühlter" Rückschritt von einem 4 Kerner auf einen 2 kerner zu wechseln, aber man sollte bei den Fakten bleiben und beim gewünschten Einsatzzweck schneidet der i3 richtig gut ab. Allerdings sollte man bei dem budget keine Wunder erwarten. Aber zum Gerede von wegen Office und ECO, schaut einfach die Fakten an!

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCTom (17. Februar 2012)

EDIT


----------



## Skysnake (17. Februar 2012)

Könnt ihr das vielleicht in einen Kaufberatungstopic splitten? 

Hat so mit BD an und für sich wenig zu tun meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## wishi (23. Februar 2012)

Leute ich hab da mal ne Feststellung gemacht, oder ich hab nen Placebo^^ Folgendes. Ich habe gerade mal RAGE gespielt mit nem OC FX 8120 (4.2GHZ). Da man ja nun die besseren Texturen verwenden kann stellte ich ein Ruckeln fest, war damit natürlich nicht zufrieden. Also tat ich folgendes, Ich ging ins BIOS (ASRock 990FX Extreme3) in die OC Einstellungen und dort kann man einstellen wo wie viel Kerne genutzt werden sollen 1,2,4,6 und 4(One core by Unit) also nahm ich den One Core By Unit, schaltete also sozusagen komplett die 2ten Intrigerkerne ab. Ich bin der Meinung dass das nun flüssiger rennt wie vorher. Eigentlich logisch weil ja 4 Volle Kerne mit jeweils 2 MB Level 2 Cache zu Verfügung steht und das System sich verhält als wenn nen Nativer 4 Kerner vorhanden ist. Kann das mal einer mit Nachprüfen? Vielleicht spinne ich auch einfach nur^^ Laut AIDA liegt die leistung sogar auf nem Phenom 2 X6 Oo.

EDIT: Scheint nen Placebo zu sein


----------



## Boti261980 (27. Februar 2012)

@wishi
Die CPu sollte auch nicht mehr so heiß werden wenn nur ein Kern pro Modul genutzt wird.
Hab das schon getestet: FX 8150 Erfahrungen - Seite 3 - Planet 3DNow! Forum

MfG


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Februar 2012)

Seit patch 1.4 Reicht für Skyrim längst eine 60euro CPU im standardtakt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Februar 2012)

New stuff available 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Februar 2012)

Kommt da nen Einzeltest?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Februar 2012)

So gesehen schon, ja.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Februar 2012)

Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Setzt du dir den ins System? Eigentlich sollte die Leistung doch mit einem der bisherigen fx zu simulieren sein, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Februar 2012)

Es kommt kein Einzeltest, sondern ein Roundup mit allen FX-CPUs. Die Leistung lässt sich simulieren - der Stromverbrauch aber nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt natürlich. Mal schauen, was der 4170 so zu bieten hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Februar 2012)

Für Spieler, die unbedingt eine AMD-CPU wollen, ist der FX-4170 für 120 Euro keine schlechte Wahl - nur gibt's bei Intel halt mehr Power für weniger Geld und sparsamer.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Februar 2012)

Das ist natürlich unbestritten. Der ist vielleicht eine aufrüstoption für meinen Vater, der hat einen X2, zockt aber am liebsten Anno.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Februar 2012)

Gerade in Anno (zumindest dem 2070er) sind die FX mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Februar 2012)

Da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle den x4 960t anschauen.


----------



## DANGErde (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

könnte mir mal jemand sagen was das LCS bei den FX-8150 LCS bedeutet ? kostet ja 100eus mehr als der ''normale FX-8150''.

ach ja nen FX-8140 mit ''nur'' 95W wird auch gelistet


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. März 2012)

_Imo_ für: *L*iquid *C*ooling *S*ystem.
Auf jeden Fall steht das LCS für die Version, die anstatt mit einem Boxed-Luftkühler mit einem Wasserkühler ausgeliefert wird: Bild.


----------



## DANGErde (1. März 2012)

achso. ok, danke,


----------



## Sadrian (13. März 2012)

Hallöle,

da bin ich wieder, der ewig unentschlossene.

Specs:

CPU: Athlon 2 X3 455 @3,6GHz (OC) (unlock in Phenom 2 X4 B55 [Propus] erfolgreich, kein L3 Cache)
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
MB: AsRock 970 Extreme 4 (AM3+)
Grafik: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD
RAM: 2mal Kingston DDR3 PC10666 / 1333 MHz / 2GB (KVR1333D3N9/2G)
NT:	Super-Flower SF700A14A Gamer Edition 700W 
OS: Win7 64Bit

Trotz der empfehlungen kann ich mich nach wie vor nicht überwinden zu Intel umzusteigen.
Da die Benches der 'neuen' FX 4170 und 6200 laut PCGH gar nicht so sche*** aussehen, wollte ich wissen ob die am ende doch keine so schlechte Alternativen
zum Wechsel sind?
nach wie vor lieber kein oc, wechsel auf kleine Sandy Bridge wird für mich im endeffekt immer noch zu hohe kosten verursachen, daher vll doch etwas abstand von der chose.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2012)

Willst du zocken?
Dann rate ich eher zum i3-2100 als zu jedem AMD Prozessor.
Der ist weder teuer, nocht stromfressend, leistet aber in Games weit mehr als nen Fx 4170/6200.
Im Gegensatz zur jetzigen Situation würdest du mit dem FX4170 wohl gar keinen Sprung merken.


----------



## Sadrian (13. März 2012)

MMit dem jetzigen build habe ich zwar recht gute framrates, allerdings manchmal mit ordentlich, wenn auch nicht allzu langen framdrops. die nerven.
Wie ich schon sagte, der wechsle wäre alles andere als kostengünstig. mal angenommen ich hole mir einen i3, dann noch ein halbwegs gutes board dazu.
das wären schon ca. 180 - 200 €.
Um damit aber vernünftig zu fahren würde ich dennoch gerne zum 2500k greifen wollen, oder vll sogar ivy. das wären dann sicher nochmal 200€.
nur um framdrops entgegenzuwirken und ein halbwegs modernes system zuhaben, sind 400 einwenig viel oder? :-/
klar würde das ganze lange halten. aber so argumentierend könnte ich natürlich beizeiten wieder wechseln, bis dahin gibts sicher besseres als sandy, ivy und werweiß vll auch haswell...

EDIT: mal davon abgesehen was das fürn Verlust allein wegen meines aktuellen boards wäre...


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2012)

i3-2120: Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

In Bezug auf Games die bessere Wahl für deine 570 als ein Fx 6100.


----------



## Sadrian (13. März 2012)

die rede war ja aber von 6200 und oder 4170.
das mag zwar alles stimmen, aber wenn dann will ich schon ein vergleichbares board zum jetzigen, eines womit auch vernünftig was anstellen könnte, das wären dann so 20€ mehr.
und wie ich eben schon geschildert habe, für mich wäre es im endeffekt nicht billig wieder umzusteigen...


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2012)

Golden Mic hat aber recht. Grade dein Problem mit den framedrops wird mit bulldozer nicht besser. Warum er allerdings trotz deiner bitte es nicht zu tun, hier ein intelsystem vorschlägt ist mir fraglich. Egal.

Der 4170 hätte zwar schon mehr Leistung als dein jetziger prozi, jedoch nicht so viel, wie du dir sicher erhoffst. An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach noch mit dem System ausharren und auf Sommer/herbst warten. 

Vielleicht läuft dir ja in der Zeit ein günstiger X6 1090 über den weg. Der ist mit Sicherheit dem fx 6*** vorzuziehen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (14. März 2012)

Wird schwer,ich seh da nur durch Restposten steigende Preise.
Cashback Fx81xx oder ein gebrauchter alter X6 1055T-1100T(60-100Euro max) .
Auf dem Mainboard würde ich aber nicht viel Taktsteigerung erwarten,das einzige was du fühlen wirst sind mehr Minfps und ab und zu flüssigeres gefühl obwohl die gleiche FPS wie vorher mit dem X4 anliegt.
Bei Games wie BF3 geht dann aber richtig die post ab,da können die ganz leicht mit dem 2500k mithalten.


----------



## Sadrian (14. März 2012)

schlechte framrates hab ich ja nicht gerade, der Haken an der Sache ist, dass sich hin und wieder der 4te freigeschaltete kern abschaltet, oder die cpu in den (ich glaube) engineer mode geht, und sich selber auf ca. 1,8 GHz runter taktet. und diese Framdrops sid mir langsam wirklich nervig und sehr, sagen wir komisch. gegenwärtig spiel ich Deus Ex 3, das Spiel ist ja nicht gerade seher ansprechend technisch und läuft eigentlich ziemlich gut. an bestimmten stellen jedoch habe ich drops von 50 -70 auf 20-30 das allerdings auch nur für einen kurzen moment bis sich das Spiel wieder 'fängt' (die auslastung beträgt in manchen momenten wenn mich die augen nicht täuschen mal locker 100% bei der CPU). Das gleiche kann ich inzwischen auch über Skyrim und sogar ( und das wundert mich am meisten) Borderlands sagen.
45thFuchs sagt auch etwas die sache sofort wieder relativiert - BF3 ginge dann ab. und darauif soll es auch letztenendes ankommen, dass auch moderne spiele weiterhin gut laufen.

Es ist nicht so dass nicht gerne einen i5 2500k gerne im system hätte, aber der wechsel dahin würde mich eben viel mehr kosten als sich ne neue AM3(+) CPU zuzulegen, ne rechung von mir steht etwas weiter oben, da alles amd basierte schon vorliegt wäre es zudem noch ein verlustgeschäft.
Das ich genrell einen Fehler begangen habe ist klar, ich versuche nur eine Fehlerreduktion vorzunehmen.
Die großen Phenoms sind vielerorts nicht mehr verfügbar, bei amazon gehen sie teilweise zu horrenden preisen, einzig der P2 X4 965 BE wäre noch mit 120 bezahlbar. 
Nicht mehr ganz übersichtlich das ganze, daher liebäugle ich mit der einfachen lösung, einem FX.
Solang ein Spiel flüssig läuft und mir nicht unter die 50 einbricht ist eigentlich auch alles paletti, meint ihr nicht?


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2012)

Was sagen denn die Temeraturen?

B3 geht auch im Multiplayer mit 64 spielern auf caspian border mit nem i3-2120.
Beweise? Lies mal hier den Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...x00k-mit-bios-veraenderung-wuerde-helfen.html

Alles spricht für den i3-2120. Und welche Optionen du brauchst das du 20e mehr fürs Board ausgeben musst dürftest du mir auch erstmal erklären.

Einen Fehler macht man nicht besser indem man einen neuen Fehler begeht. Und einen AMD FX zum Gamen zum Kaufen ist einer der größten Fehler die man Prozessortechnisch aktuell machen kann.
Wenns wirklich ein AMD Model sein soll dann greif zum x4 960t. Alles anderes wäre Blödsinn.


----------



## Sadrian (14. März 2012)

Die Temps sagen schlimmstenfalls 50° (falls wirklich richtig ausgelesen wurde), und das auch nur bei Prime. Beim spielen wirde wenn überhaupt etwas heiß dann die graka um die 70°.

Und trotzdem hätte ich beim wechsel dann doch ein nutzloses board, wie und wo sollte ich das loswerden? würde eh nix werden, reiner verlust am ende von 80€.
und auch wenn der i3 in bf3 abgeht - na und? das spiel ist recht gut programiert, selbst mit der jetzigen cpu liefs super.
Im endeffekt würde ich mich aber kaum mit nem i3 zufrieden geben, sondern lieber gleich nen i5 holen.

Was spricht gegen den P2 X4 965 BE? bei Amazon ist der sogar günstiger als der 960t.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, klar hätte ich gerne ne i-cpu, aber egal wie ich es wende, es wird für mich teurer, ob du es nun verstehen und akzeptieren kannst oder nicht 
komplett wechseln kann ich ja in paar jahren wieder, solange würde ich lieber beim board bleiben.

aber um zum thema zurückzukommen:
 so gesehen bleiben ja nur: 4170, 6200, 960t, 965be.
inwiefern wäre es blödsinn? es kommt mir vor als ob man die CPU am ende doch schlechter macht als sie sind. mit intel will ich garnicht konkurieren.
oc werde ich nicht machen, das P/L ist inzwischen ja sowieso geschichte für mich.
konstan frames über 40 möchtens am ende sein, das einzige spiel welches ich im auge noch habe und in der hinsciht mit amd knicken kann ist starcraft 2.
da ich grade aber die demo lade werde ichs noch frühe genug feststellen.

soweit schonmal danke für die inputs


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2012)

Das Board kannst du doch verkaufen, beispielweise hier im Forum. Sobald du 100 Beiträge hast und afaik 60 Tage angemeldet ist kannst du in den Marktplatz.

Was gegen den x4 965 spricht? Er hat mehr TDP, also auch wohl mehr Leistungsaufnahme als der 960t(125 zu 95 Watt TDP) und er lässt sich nicht zu nem Sechskerner freischalten.
Der 960t wäre die weit besser Wahl.

Trotzdem ist es einfach so das du den i3-2100/2120 maßlos unterschätzt. 

4170 und 6200 fallen aus Spielersicht eigentlich komplett raus. 965 be macht gegen den 960t auch keine gute Figur mehr wegen der oben genannten Punkte.
Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net

Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net

Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net


Wenn du eh kein OC machen willst spricht nichts gegen den i3. Klar ist SC2 ein besonderes Szenaria aber auch andere Games laufen im Schnitt weitaus besser auf dem i3. Liegt daran das die meisten Games keinen Vorteil von vielen Kernen haben und der i3 eine wesentlich höhere IPC hat.
Grade wenn du bei SC2 auf den Geschmack kommst wärste mit dem i3 wesentlich besser dran.
Vor allem weil er weit weniger Leistungsaufnahme als die ganzen AMD Prozessoren hat.
Das H61 iCafe reicht als Board vollkommen.


----------



## Sadrian (14. März 2012)

die TDP wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig, und ein 6 kerner wäre ja auch nicht zwingend notwendig.
bis ich den market place betreten darf dauerts noch ein Monat. ( was für ne dämmliche regelung...)
ich unterschätze das gute stück nicht, ich will es einfach nicht. wenn dann gleich lieber nen 2500(K)
und bei intel würde ich dann eher zum oc tendieren wegen den besseren wärme und tdp werten.
bein fx würde ich es nur ungern machen, daher dann gleiche eine mit hohem basistakt.
Das gleiche spiel bei einem Phenom 2. mein kühler ist ja kein oc gigant, und da einen neuen anzuschaffen muss nicht wieder sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2012)

Die Regelung ist alles andere als dämlich sondern nur zum Schutz der User 

Dann würde ich dir empfehlen gar keinen anderen AMD Prozi zu nehmen, die kommen in Games nämlich allesamt nicht an den i5-2500k ran.


----------



## Sadrian (14. März 2012)

Ächz, da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, naja.

Das ich den intel nehmen sollte ist am ende klar, aber genau deswegen starte ich hier die fragerei - welchen verdammten amd?
Das nächste mal würde ich ohnehin vorher nachschauen - man lernt nunmal erst aus fehlern.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2012)

Wenn dann den 960t.

Ich würde dir dennoch eher dazu raten das Board einfach zu verkaufen.


----------



## Sadrian (14. März 2012)

Klar, die momentane cpu könnte gleich mit und noch ein matx am 3 board mit onboard grafik.

die frage ist nur wer den scheiß haben will bei den guten ergebnissen?^^


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2012)

Findet sich meistens irgendwer.


----------



## FKY2000 (23. März 2012)

Hol dir den P2 960t und fertig. 
Der wird auch gebraucht noch ne lange zeit auf einem stabilen Preisniveau bleiben. 

Und dank offenem Multi packt der mit ein wenig OC (~3,5 Ghz) alle Gaming Szenarien...da müsstest schon locker ne Radeon 7950 im Rechner stecken haben, damit die CPU bremst, wobei das auch alles relativ ist.

Lass dir nicht ohne große Not nen komplettes Intel-Sys andrehen, wenn du "nur" die CPU tauschen möchtest und das für deine Zwecke völlig reicht. WIr reden hier ja nun nicht von der Rechenkraft eines Solartaschenrechners


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2012)

Hättest du mal in die aktuelle PCGH geschaut oder wahlweise in irgendeine Benchmarktabelle dann hättest du selbst gemerkt das man mit dem i3-2100 als Gamer nichts falsch macht.
Falls du es übrigens nicht mitbekommen hast: Ich habe auch genauso dem 960t genannt, mit dem Unterschied das ich auch noch andere Optionen aufgezeigt habe.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber mal aufpassen anderen Leuten irgendwelchen Quatsch zu unterstellen.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Getroffene Hunde bellen ganz schön schnell...ganze vier minuten später holt er zum gegenschlag aus...nicht schlecht


 
Und du brauchst fast 3 Stunden um das festzustellen. Großartige Leistung. 



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nur seine CPU upgraden möchte, muss man ihm doch nicht immer und immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig mit nem neuen Intel-Sys ankommen, kapier das dochmal. Man kanns am Rande mal (Betonung hier auf "mal") vorschlagen. Aber doch nicht immer als Allheilmittel. Jaja, immer das beste P/L



Intel ist nun mal aktuell besser. Das ist eben so und wenn Intel mit einem Dual Core plus SMT Prozessor die gleiche Leistung schafft wie AMD mit einem Quad Core aber eben weniger Strom dabei zieht, dann ist das nun mal ein Zeichen dafür dass AMD hinterher hinkt.

Und der 960T wird doch nicht im Gebrauchtbereich Preisstabil bleiben.. 
Die letzten CPUs von AMD die Preisstabil waren, waren die alten FX Modelle. Als der Name "FX" auch noch für Leistung stand.
Aktuelle AMD Prozessoren fallen gebraucht preislich ins Bodenlose wenn neue Modell.
Was kostet denn heute ein gebrauchter AMD 940 noch und was kostet ein gebrauchter Q9550?


----------



## FKY2000 (23. März 2012)

jo!

Also ich bin vor kurzem meinen alten X2 555 noch für deutlich über 60 Euro in der Bucht quitt geworden, mein aktueller X6 1090t hat mich 125,- (neu!) gekostet und könnte den momentan für locker 150 euro gebraucht verkaufen, vielleicht sogar mehr !!

Denke, dass gebrauchte Phenom II durchaus nicht "verramscht" werden - schau mal in der Bucht vorbei, wie die Kurse für P2-CPUs so sind - nen X4 955 beispielsweise für unter 70 euro...lol...kannst aber ne zeitlang suchen.

Ich brauche keine Glaskugel um zu behaupten, dass ein 960t eine lange Zeit attraktiv bleiben wird, weil 
a) ne menge AM3 Systeme im Umlauf sind, 
b) der gut übertaktet als BE und 
c) man mit etwas Glück 2 weitere Kerne freischalten kann und nicht zuletzt 
d) der leistungsmäßig dem Mainstream-User/Zocker der keine Benchmark-CPU zum angeben braucht einfach ausreicht.

SO einfach ist es.

Und das der I3-2100 da mithalten kann...wayne ? Macht doch nix.

Viele Leute wollen auch einfach bei AMD bleiben, weils denen sympatischer ist und die P/L (trotz allem, was du dagegen postest) stimmt.
Viele Leute möchten auch einfach sagen können: "Ich habe einen Quad-Core" (jaja ich weiss der I3 hat SMT...ist aber kein Quadcore!)
Viele Leute wollen einfach Ihre CPU upgraden ohne weitere Neuanschaffungen mit entspr. Neuinstallation.

Das alles spielt eine Rolle.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2012)

Bei ner Kaufberatung geht es mir aber nicht nach Sympatie sondern danach was etwas leistet für welche finanzielle Aufwendung bei welchen Parametern. 
Im Klartext:
Leistung
Preis
Leistungsaufnahme

Und was es einem bringen soll das AMD auf der CPU steht oder d as man nen Quad Core hat wenn game x auf nem Dual Core mit SMT trotzdem schneller läuft musst du mir leider auch noch erklären.

Ich bin dann mal raus, meine Punkte habe ich schon oft genug erläutert.


----------



## Manfred_89 (23. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es einfach so das du den i3-2100/2120 maßlos unterschätzt.


... und du unterschätzt den A8-3870K, da dieser besser ist als der i3-2100.  Dank der APU.


----------



## FKY2000 (23. März 2012)

@goldenmix 
Bist du hier der Ober-kaufberater? 
Ausserdem musst du nicht beleidigt sein,wenn nicht jeder prompt deiner Intel Empfehlung folgt. 
Nimm es doch so hin,wie es ist. Besonders rational ist nun auch nicht,alles zu tauschen,nur weil der i3 nen Tick besser als cpu xy ist.



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> ... und du unterschätzt den A8-3870K, da dieser besser ist als der i3-2100.  Dank der APU.


 
Ja gut, aber dann muss ja auch wieder MB usw. getauscht werden...ich habe mich jetzt auf einen reinen CPU-Wechsel bezogen


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Also ich bin vor kurzem meinen alten X2 555 noch für deutlich über 60 Euro in der Bucht quitt geworden, mein aktueller X6 1090t hat mich 125,- (neu!) gekostet und könnte den momentan für locker 150 euro gebraucht verkaufen, vielleicht sogar mehr !!



Das liegt daran dass die Preise derzeit alle höher sind als noch letzten Sommer.
Hättest du damals ein paar Tausend Festplatten gekauft wärst du heute Millionär. 

Aber langfristig betrachtet ist der Gebrauchtpreis bei AMD lange nicht so hoch und stabil wie bei Intel.
In drei Jahren kriegst du deinen 1090T nicht mal mehr verschenkt. Ein i7 2600 geht dann aber immer noch für gutes Geld weg und das ist eben der Unterschied.

Begreife es oder lass es. 



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Glaskugel um zu behaupten, dass ein 960t eine lange Zeit attraktiv bleiben wird, weil
> a) ne menge AM3 Systeme im Umlauf sind,
> b) der gut übertaktet als BE und
> c) man mit etwas Glück 2 weitere Kerne freischalten kann und nicht zuletzt
> d) der leistungsmäßig dem Mainstream-User/Zocker der keine Benchmark-CPU zum angeben braucht einfach ausreicht.



Bei Punkt D stimme ich dir zu. Heutige CPUs halten länger als früher. Aber das hat ja andere Gründe.
So viele AM3 System sind nicht im Umlaufen. Was noch viel im Umlauf ist sind 775 Systeme.
Übertaktung kostet immer Lebensdauer und erhöht die Stromaufnahme. Hier wäre ein sparsamer Prozessor sinnvoller.



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Viele Leute wollen auch einfach bei AMD bleiben, weils denen sympatischer ist und die P/L (trotz allem, was du dagegen postest) stimmt.
> Viele Leute möchten auch einfach sagen können: "Ich habe einen Quad-Core" (jaja ich weiss der I3 hat SMT...ist aber kein Quadcore!)
> Viele Leute wollen einfach Ihre CPU upgraden ohne weitere Neuanschaffungen mit entspr. Neuinstallation.


 
1. AMD ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. Die haben nichts zu verschenken. Die sind mir genauso "sympatisch" wie ein Energiekonzern. Und vielen wird es ähnlich gehen.
2. Solchen Leuten ist dann echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Die gehören vielleicht auch zur "bildungsfernen" Schicht der Gesellschaft -- wer weiß. 
3. Von was denn upgraden? Und eine Neuanschaffung ist ja von Nöten denn du brauchst eine neue CPU und wenn du noch kein DDR3 hast und kein AM3 Mainboard auch dieses und dann kannst du eben auch gleich eine andere CPU nehmen die ähnlich kostet, ähnliches leistet, sparsamer ist und es dort ebenso ein Upgradepotenzial gibt. Versuch mal auf einem AM3 Mainboard neue CPUs upzugraden -- kann problematisch werden. 


Es wäre aber jetzt schön wenn wieder zum Thema des Threads zurückgekehrt wird.


----------



## FKY2000 (23. März 2012)

@treshold
Du bist nicht der 2. Account vom Kollegen "Golden Mic" oder? Und auch kein Mod oder? Wir sind übrigens beim Thema.

Natürlich ist AMD gewinnorientiert...sonst gäbe es den Laden nicht...was nichts mit der Sympathie zu tun hat, die man offensichtlich für kommerzielle Anbieter von Elektronikartikeln entwickeln kann...siehe die aktuellen Fanboy-Diskussionen um die neuen AMD/Nvidia GPUs bzw. dem gesamten Apple-Gedöns im Allgemeinen.

Gebrauchtpreis AMD/Intel höher oder niedriger...über was reden wir hier? 
Wenn der Fragesteller sich seine CPU (X2 beispielsweise) auf einem vorhandenen AM3 Board upgraden möchte, auf einen X4 oder gar X6 dann muss man ihm, so denn er wirklich nur die CPU wechseln möchte, nicht ständig die Intel-Keule von allen Seiten auf die Birne hauen. 
Und diese CPU die er kauft (neu oder gebraucht), wird er auch in 2 Jahren noch für einen anständigen Preis los. So siehts aus. Das war "damals" mit den alten Single Core bzw. den ersten Dual Core-CPUs anders, weil die CPU-Leistung der anschl. Quads bzw. schnelleren Dual Cores viel höher lag...diese Sprünge sind nicht mehr da!
Bzw. mit einem Aufpreis verbunden (siehe die ganz neuen Intel-SB-E) den ausser ein paar Freaks (ja Freaks!) die allermeisten schlicht nicht bezahlen können oder wollen !

Sollte jemand explizit eine Kaufberatung wünschen, weil er sich ein neues System holen will und Betrag XY ausgeben kann, dann werden die Karten neu gemischt. Aber hier kann man sich den Mund fusselig reden, gegen User, die ihre Intel-Brille nicht geputzt haben.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> @treshold
> Du bist nicht der 2. Account vom Kollegen "Golden Mic" oder? Und auch kein Mod oder? Wir sind übrigens beim Thema.


 
Was hat ein Vergleich 960T und i3 oder die Gebrauchtpreise von AMD CPUs mit dem Bulldozer zu tun?

Deswegen noch mal der von mir echt nett gemeinte Hinweis zum Thema des Threads zurück zu kehren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. März 2012)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> ... und du unterschätzt den A8-3870K, da dieser besser ist als der i3-2100. Dank der APU.


Der A8 ist eine APU, du meinst wohl eher die iGPU.


----------



## Spinal (23. März 2012)

Eine APU mit einer CPU zu vergleichen ist aber eh Äpfel/Birnen vergleich. Wenn jemand eine günstige APU mit brauchbarer Grafikeinheit sucht, ist er vermutlich mit AMD besser beraten. Man muss sich halt für den gewünschten Einsatzzweck und das zur Verfügung stehende Budget das beste raussuchen.
Und für den hier am häufigsten genannten Einsatzzweck (Spielen, ein paar Videos bearbeiten, Photoshop) sind die Intel Prozessoren in der Regel besser. Selbst das häufig angesprochene P/L Verhältnis ist bei AMD längst nicht mehr besser.

Ich finde es auch okay das man bei einer Beratung den Blick über den Tellerrand nicht vergisst. So wurde mir mal ein Phenom 2 hier im Forum empfohlen, den ich gar nicht auf den Schirm hatte aber eine gute Entscheidung war.

Wenn jemand natürlich unbedingt eine AMD CPU will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann sollte man das akzeptieren.

bye
Spinal


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2012)

Mein letzter Beitrag zu dem ganzen Offtopic:
Der Mann fragt nach einer Kaufberatung. Mir ist es vollkommen egal welche Firma das ist, mir geht es darum das derjenige das Bestmögliche aus seinem Budget macht.
Der Mann sagte selber er möchte zocken und anstatt ihm nen FX kaufen zu lassen - was nunmal aufgrund vieler Alternativen Unfug wäre - habe ich ihm eben empfohlen etwas anderes zu kaufen. 
Das Problem ist ja meistens nicht das sie Intel nicht wollen weil sie schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben sondern weil sie Intel noch nie hatten und bis heute denken AMD wäre billiger und besser zum Gamen. Was nunmal faktisch wiederlegbar ist.
Daher dein Versuch AMD ein paar Verkäufe zukommen zu lassen aber du solltest lieber mal an den Kunden denken als an die Firma. 
Das AMD im Gaming Bereich Preis/Leistungsmäßig so schlecht dasteht das man sich vor nem i3 fürchten muss ist schon traurig aber nicht meine Schuld. 

Und wer jetzt nocht MIT MIR über diese Thema sprechen möchte der kann das gerne auf meiner Pinnwand oder per PM.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. März 2012)

Die Grundsatz-Diskussion "Intel versus AMD" ist an dieser Stelle beendet. Wer hier dennoch weiter machen will, darf sich über Punkte und gegebenenfalls Zwangsurlaub freuen.

*B2T*


----------



## Rasha (24. März 2012)

Huhu wann kommt denn der Bulldozer 2 eigentlich? Vielleicht warte ich doch noch mit dem Kauf des 8150 auf die nächste Generation..  Bis dahin kann ich den 1090T noch bissl kitzeln und per OC ein paar 100 Mhz höher takten...brauche halt ne CPU, die neben Games auch für echte Mehrkernanwendungen genutzt wird und da sind die Intel doch eher etwas hinderlich.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. März 2012)

Also Bulldozer mit Piledriver Kernen soll afaik Q3 oder Q4 2012 kommen.


----------



## Rasha (24. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also Bulldozer mit Piledriver Kernen soll afaik Q3 oder Q4 2012 kommen.


 
Ist das derselbe Chipsatz wie beim 8150? Weil dann warte ich doch noch...


----------



## GoldenMic (24. März 2012)

Also soweit ich es bisher sagen kann sollte der für den gleichen Chipsatz sein.


----------



## Rasha (24. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also soweit ich es bisher sagen kann sollte der für den gleichen Chipsatz sein.


 
Nuja hab die Bestellung jetzt erstmal storniert. Kennst du dich ein wenig mit Übertaktung bei AMD-Chips aus? Wie hoch kann ich da gehen ohne an der Spannung zu drehen? Will nur so 100-300 Mhz den Standarttakt anheben..Prime und Furmark hab ich installiert.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. März 2012)

Da bin ich leider der falsche Ansprechpartner. OC ist nicht so mein Gebiet, bzw. ich möchte keine falschen Tipps geben.


----------



## Manner1a (30. März 2012)

Eine "falsche" CPU-Generation wird kein kein Beinbruch sein. Sämtliche Details wurden ja schon besprochen. Die ca. 2 FPS Performance-Verlust bei Skyrim schmerzen am meisten. Die parr % extra in einigen Benchmarks werden in Sachen Verbrauch/Netzteil-Auslastung/Stromkosten und Temperaturen teuer erkauft. Parr hundert MHz mit leichter Absenkung der Spannung gehen immer. Wir sehen uns in 1-4 Jahren für das nächste CPU-Upgrade. Liebe Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2012)

Rasha schrieb:


> Ist das derselbe Chipsatz wie beim 8150? Weil dann warte ich doch noch...


 
Es kann sein, dass AMD auch für den Bulldozer 2 neue Chipsätze bringt, mit USB 3 nativ. Aber das ist noch nicht sicher.
Sicher ist nur dass der Sockel AM3+ beibehalten wird.



Rasha schrieb:


> Nuja hab die Bestellung jetzt erstmal storniert. Kennst du dich ein wenig mit Übertaktung bei AMD-Chips aus? Wie hoch kann ich da gehen ohne an der Spannung zu drehen? Will nur so 100-300 Mhz den Standarttakt anheben..Prime und Furmark hab ich installiert.



Bulldozer haben schon hohe Standardtakts. 4GHz sollten ohne Spannungserhöhung möglich sein.
4,5GHz sind sicher auch drin, dann mit etwas mehr Spannung.
Einen guten Kühler nicht vergessen.


----------



## S!lent dob (6. April 2012)

Hat jemand von den Hardware Gurus eine grobe idee wieviel Takt ein Bulldozer bräuchte um in einer Single Thread Anwendung/altem Spiel die selbe Leistung zu ereichen wie ein 3,3 Ghz Phenom II?
Grund: Da es den 8120 jetzt auch als 95W Version gibt bin ich doch noch ins grübeln gekommen relativ Preiswert meinen X3 in die Rente zu schicken und auf mein AM3 Board den Bulli zu schweißen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. April 2012)

Reine Rechensache, wobei die IPC natürlich etwas mit der Software schwankt. Über den Daumen pro Thread 15 Prozent mehr Takt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S!lent dob (6. April 2012)

Ah, danke Marc. Grob müsten dann 3,8 Ghz reichen bzw die 4ghz des Turbos ein plus darstellen.
Sehe ich das richtig das mit dem Win update die "Kernspringerei" beseitigt wurde und der Turbo bei 1-2 Thread Anwendungen nun annähernd wie gewünscht funktioniert? Oder besteht das Problem mit der eher unregelmäßigen Übertaktung noch immer?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. April 2012)

Interessant ist doch eigentlich was du überhaupt mit dem Rechner machen willst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. April 2012)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das mit dem Win update die "Kernspringerei" beseitigt wurde und der Turbo bei 1-2 Thread Anwendungen nun annähernd wie gewünscht funktioniert? Oder besteht das Problem mit der eher unregelmäßigen Übertaktung noch immer?


Generell "zieht" der Turbo bei den Intel CPUs mehr, wenngleich zB der 1-CPU-Test des CB 11.5 bei den letzten Tests einen FX-8150 etwa durchweg auf 4,2 GHz "zog".


----------



## S!lent dob (6. April 2012)

@ Golden Mic: Da hast du natürlich recht, im Prinzip würde mir auch ein Fx-6100 reichen (Auflösung ist nur 1366x768).
Ich spiele halt gern ältere Titel, quasi gar keine Shootern sondern Rundenstrategie Spiele wie TW Rom - Napoleon. Da hänge bei hohen Einheitenzahlen im CPU Limit. Das diese Titel eher 1-2 Threads nutzen weiß ich, daher auch die frage nach dem erforderlichen Takt. Ein 8120 wäre halt deutlich zukunftssicherer als die 6er Reihe. Mein X3 war ursprünglich auch nur als Platzhalter für den X6 gedacht (Gekauft im Nov 2010). Da ich aber zwischenzeitlich auf 95W TPD wegen meinem passiv Kühler limitiert bin und mir kein neues Board kaufen (für einen 2500k z.B.) möchte sehe ich persönlich den 8120 in eben jener 95W Version als "best in Slot" an.
Weiteres OC fällt auch flach, die 3,3 Ghz sind bei der Spannung das max. Spielestabile und mehr Spannung (für 3,4-3,5 Ghz wären 1,33V nötig) bringen den Kühler in arge Bedrängniss.

edit: Ah, danke Marc, das beruhigt mich in dieser Hinsicht


----------



## GoldenMic (6. April 2012)

Na bei alten games würde ich gar nicht soweit denken. Also ich denke nicht das sich dei CPU für dich lohnt, vor allem wenn du Gamen willst.
Entweder bei dem x3 bleiben oder auf einen kleinen Intel wechseln( Pentium Dual Core oder i3). Da stellt sich die Preisfrage auch nicht, da du mit beiden in etwas gleich auf bist. Gerade wenn die Games nur 1-2 Kerne nutzen wärst du da auf der sicheren Seite.
Ansonsten wäre halt auch ne Option nen Phenom x4 960t oder so zu nehmen. Fürs gamen alles besser als der Bulli schätze ich.
Gerade Strategiespiele profitieren, sofern sie nicht viele Threads nutzen, von einem hohen Takt bzw einer hohen Leistung pro Takt. Da sollte man beim i3-2120 auf der sichereren Seite sein.

Was du im Endeffekt machst ist deine Sache.


----------



## S!lent dob (6. April 2012)

So habe ich noch gar nicht überlegt, ein i3 2120 wäre ja i.d.r immer schneller wie ein PII und bei den Preisen tut es sich wirklich nicht so viel.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. April 2012)

Deswegen erwähne ich es ja.
Aufgrund des geringen Preisunterschieds würde ich dann den i3-2120 nehmen.
Bis die Ivy i3's rauskommen dauerts ja leider noch. Ob nun Ende April die Preise sinken kann ich nicht sagen, wären dann aber auch nur so 10€ denke ich.

Ansonsten wäre der i3 eben auch leichter zu kühlen. 65 Watt TDP, wobei du nochmal so ca. 15 Watt TDP abrechnen kannst wenn du die IGP nicht verwendest.
Also quasi 50 Watt TDP.


----------



## Spinal (6. April 2012)

Und wenn man sich jetzt fuer ein z77 board entscheiden sollte, kan man sich auch in einem Jahr noch einen schoenen ivy 4 kerner draufschnallen. Auch wenn da der haswell schon langsam anklopft 

Bye
Spinal


----------



## GoldenMic (6. April 2012)

Was Haswell für den Gamer überhaupt mit sich bringt muss sich eh erst noch zeigen.
Mit nem aktuellen Chipsatz würde er jedenfalls nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Hardware Gurus eine grobe idee wieviel Takt ein Bulldozer bräuchte um in einer Single Thread Anwendung/altem Spiel die selbe Leistung zu ereichen wie ein 3,3 Ghz Phenom II?
> Grund: Da es den 8120 jetzt auch als 95W Version gibt bin ich doch noch ins grübeln gekommen relativ Preiswert meinen X3 in die Rente zu schicken und auf mein AM3 Board den Bulli zu schweißen.


 
Du willst auf einem AM3 Mainboard einen Bulldozer einbauen?
Wenn das mal überhaupt geht.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. April 2012)

Guter Punkt.
MSI Deutschland ? Mainboards - 870A-G54

Laut seiner CPU Support Liste gehts jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

Soweit ich das weiß laufen Bulldozer nur auf AM3+ Mainboards.
Auch wenn sie mechanisch in den AM3 Sockel passen sie laufen nicht.

Daher ist es nur logisch die Plattform dann zu tauschen. Der i3 ist ganz gut und später kann er immer noch gegen einen i5 oder i7 der 3. Generation ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## S!lent dob (6. April 2012)

Laut einer E-Mail von MSI sollte es gehen, das Bios ist jedenfalls aktualisiert. was mich jedoch stutzig macht ist, das jenes bios wieder von der HP verschwunden ist, was wohl damit zusammenhängt das der frühzeitig angekündigte support, warum auch immer, doch nicht einfach so zu realisieren war, wie bei anderen Hestellern auch.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. April 2012)

Solltest du dich jetzt aber doch für nen Intel interessieren würde ich dir jedenfalls raten die Beratung nach woanders auszulagern. Ich denke dazu ist hier nicht der richtige Platz.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Laut einer E-Mail von MSI sollte es gehen, das Bios ist jedenfalls aktualisiert. was mich jedoch stutzig macht ist, das jenes bios wieder von der HP verschwunden ist, was wohl damit zusammenhängt das der frühzeitig angekündigte support, warum auch immer, doch nicht einfach so zu realisieren war, wie bei anderen Hestellern auch.


 
MSI sagt viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass Bulldozer auf AM3 läuft. Gefunden habe ich jedenfalls nichts.
Auch bei PCGH lief Bulldozer nicht auf AM3 trotz entsprechendem Bios.

Mir persönlich wäre das Risiko zu groß.


----------



## CSOger (6. April 2012)

Kommt natürlich aufs Brett an.
Bei PCGH lief der Bulli auf AM3 Boards von MSI und Asus.
(Ausgabe nicht mehr im Kopf)

Habe auch nen BD auf nem AM3 Board laufen.
Alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2012)

FX auf AM3 geht schon, wir haben das mit ein paar Boards probiert. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber eher gering bzw die Auswahl an passenden Platinen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. April 2012)

Hallo Marc, ich hab eben dein Video aus der aktuellen Ausgabe gesehen und muss leider sagen...
ICH HAB DAS SELBE PROBLEM mit meinem FX. Ich hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert und einzeln tun es die Komponenten auch, nur scheinbar nicht zusammen. Habe sporadische, nicht rekonstruierbare Abstürze. Mal in kurzen, mal in großen Abständen. Das seltsame ist halt, dass dies scheinbar unabhängig von den gewählten Einstellungen passiert. Mal läuft er mit 4,7 GHz und DDR3-2000 tagelang scheinbar fullstable, mal stürzt er schon bei Standardtakt und 1333 alle paar Stunden ab. Andersherum genauso, egal ob Leerlauf, oder Last.

Mir gehen echt die Ideen aus. Sowas hatte ich noch nie, egal wie schräg die Systeme waren. Erst hab ich gedacht ich bin nur zu dämlich die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden. Inzwischen hab ich aber sooooooo viele verschiedene Varianten ausprobiert, egal wie unsinnig sie auch waren, jedoch kein Ergebnis.

Das merkwürdige ist aber, dass er halt auch mal wochenlang durchläuft ohne die geringsten Probleme.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2012)

Deswegen habe ich Board+CPU auch rausgeworfen, denn ich bin damit halb wahnsinnig geworden


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich Board+CPU auch rausgeworfen, denn ich bin damit halb wahnsinnig geworden


 
Hältst du Bulldozer auch für einen Flop oder kannst du ihm noch Positives abgewinnen?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Das er seinen i7-860 wieder drin hat ist ja an sich schon ein Statement 

Aber wenn du was zu seinem Bulldozer wissen möchtest bzw. seiner Meinung dazu, dann solltest du wohl mal auf die DVD der aktuellen PCGH schauen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2012)

Als Flop würde ich ihn nicht bezeichnen, nein. Der FX-8150 wie ihn habe ist ja absolut gesehen keine schlechte CPU, sondern schnell, technisch sehr modern und zumindest im Leerlauf sparsam. Sein Problem ist viel eher, dass es von Intel Chips gibt, die schneller und effizienter für weniger oder ähnlich viel Geld sind. Ihn angesichts dieser objektiven Fakten zu empfehlen ist natürlich so eine Sache, wer jedoch bestimmte Präferenzen hegt oder genau weiß was er mit dem FX machen will, für den mag ein Zambezi eine gute Wahl sein. Mit 4,0 GHz samt deaktiviertem CMT und Undervolting kann man ihn fast schon auf die Stufe eines i5-2500K setzen, wenngleich demnächst der i5-3570K die Messlatte wieder höher legt.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Wenn ich das so lese komme ich zu diesem Fazit:
_Der FX 8150 ist schon ganz gut aber einfach zu teuer um konkurrenzfähig zu sein._


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Als Flop würde ich ihn nicht bezeichnen, nein. Der FX-8150 wie ihn habe ist ja absolut gesehen keine schlechte CPU, sondern schnell, technisch sehr modern und zumindest im Leerlauf sparsam. Sein Problem ist viel eher, dass es von Intel Chips gibt, die schneller und effizienter für weniger oder ähnlich viel Geld sind. Ihn angesichts dieser objektiven Fakten zu empfehlen ist natürlich so eine Sache, wer jedoch bestimmte Präferenzen hegt oder genau weiß was er mit dem FX machen will, für den mag ein Zambezi eine gute Wahl sein. Mit 4,0 GHz samt deaktiviertem CMT und Undervolting kann man ihn fast schon auf die Stufe eines i5-2500K setzen, wenngleich demnächst der i5-3570K die Messlatte wieder höher legt.


 
Deaktiviertes CMT mag zwar bei jedem drin sein. 4 Ghz warscheinlich auch aber dazu noch UV? Das ist eben nichts was man jedem versprechen kann. 

Muss da Treshold (leider) recht geben.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Marc will sicher zum Ausdrucken bringen dass du mit dem FX auch deine Freude haben kannst wenn du bereit bist hier und da am System zu schrauben.
Die meisten möchten das aber wahrscheinlich nicht und wollen ihre CPU so betreiben wie sie ist. Für die lohnt sich der FX nicht weil er eben auch für die Leistung dann wieder zu teuer ist.
In Multi Core ist der FX gut aber ein Xeon 1230 der günstiger ist, ist nicht schlechter auch wenn du den nicht übertakten kannst. Dafür braucht er aber weniger Strom.


----------



## Skysnake (7. April 2012)

Im 3D Center gibts paar Neuigkeiten zu BD unter linux mit dem neuen GCC.

BD legt in CRay massiv zu von einem 11 Sekunden Rückstand hin zu nur noch 1,2s Rückstand.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Hast du da einen Link parat?


----------



## Cleriker (7. April 2012)

Wenn das mit den Abstürzen nicht wäre, gäbe es für mich keinen Grund zum meckern. Wenn er läuft, dann läuft er ja und ist auch schnell. Grade auf den 4,7 GHz geht der schon gut...
Ein Flop ist er mMn jedenfalls nicht.
Ich betreibe damit auch CAD (das Programm unterstützt inoffiziell bis zu 24 Kerne) und da ist er in seinem Element.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich betreibe damit auch CAD (das Programm unterstützt inoffiziell bis zu 24 Kerne) und da ist er in seinem Element.


 
Dafür ist er auch da aber ein Xeon mit SMT ist da nicht wirklich langsamer braucht aber weniger Strom.

Wobei ich dir deinen FX natürlich nicht madig reden will.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der FX 8150 ist schon ganz gut aber einfach zu teuer um konkurrenzfähig zu sein.


Zu teuer in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt, Stichwort Stromkosten bei (Teil- und Voll-)Last.


----------



## Cleriker (7. April 2012)

Mir war der 8150 auch zu teuer, deshalb hab ich den 8120 genommen. Der sollte 177 kosten und ich hab ihn durch eine Rabattaktion für 150 bekommen. Da kann man denke ich, nichts gegen sagen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Der 8120 ist in letzter Zeit ganz gut gefallen im Preis. Sicher wird auch der 8150 fallen sobald Ivy Bridge auf den Markt ist.
AMD hat dem aktuell nichts entgegen zu setzen und bis der Nachfolger kommt dauert es noch.
In der aktuellen PCGH steht was von Herbst 2012.


----------



## Skysnake (7. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du da einen Link parat?


 Sorry, hab ich total vergessen, den Link mit rein zu packen  mea culpa

3DCenter Forum - AMD - FX-Serie - Bulldozer - Review-Thread - Seite 86


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Danke aber so gut ist mein englisch nicht ich muss mir das erst mal übersetzen lassen.


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon wer geschaut ob es 'n Performanceschub in Windows 8 gibt für die Bulldozer?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Juni 2012)

Bisher "schiebt" Win8 wenig bis gar nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2012)

Warum sollte es auch?

Das Update für die Prozeserwaltung kam doch schon.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2012)

Warum es sollte? Weil sich das viele Leute erhofft haben und auch mal wieder aufgrund dessen ins Blaue beraten wurde, weil der Bulldozer ja ein Prozessor ist der mit der Zeit besser wird. Wie ein Wein. 
Ich hoffe da macht sich keiner mehr Illuisonen und begreift das da keine Wunder mehr geschehen werden.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2012)

Die Sache mit der Thread/Prozessaufteilung wurde schon für Win7 gebracht. Das hat ein paar Prozent gebracht. Mehr war/ist nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich hat es eher gar nichts gebracht, da es dadurch teils noch schlechter wurde. Das Problem ist mmn vor allem Hausgemacht.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2012)

na die  single-thread-leistung ist im schnitt schon etwas gestiegen, soweit ich das überblicken kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2012)

Naja. Die Aufgaben werden ja jetzt auf so wenig Module wie möglich verteilt iirc. Das sorgt für einen höheren Turbo, allerdings ist das je nach Anwendung trotzdem eher ein Nachteil. Wirklich was gebracht hat es mmn nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2012)

Es ist manches etwas besser geworden, manches aber auch nicht/schlechter.

Die gefühlte Performance ist mMn jedenfalls etwas gesunken.

Edit
Hey Mic, seit wann hast du denn einen Bulldozer im einsatz, so dass du das beurteilen kannst? 
Ich für meinen Teil bin von dem Umstieg vom 8120 auf einen 3820 schwer enttäuscht. Nach deinen Aussagen bezüglich der unfassbar besseren Leistungen schon eines i3 hab ich gedacht, ich würde wenigstens einen Unterschied spüren. Der blieb außer in SC2 und irgendwelcher beches jedoch aus.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2012)

@cleriker:
Dann schau dir doch die Benches eines i3 und der Bulldozer an. In Spielen liegt der im Mittel etwas vorne. Das heißt aber nicht da sich jemanden empfehlen würde von nem x4 955 auf nen i3 umzusteigen. Es geht um Neukäufe.

Btw: Der i7 - 3820 ist übrigens ne genauso unglückliche CPU Wahl. Was will man denn mit dem Sockel 2011 wenn man eh nur 4 Kerne + SMT nimmt?

Und zum Win z Patch: Warum muss ich denn alles selber ausprobieren um es beurteilen zu können? Ich kann mir auch nicht alles kaufen, dazu gibt es ausführliche Tests.


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Es ist manches etwas besser geworden, manches aber auch nicht/schlechter.
> 
> Die gefühlte Performance ist mMn jedenfalls etwas gesunken.
> 
> ...



Kommt wohl auf die Anwendungen an, die du nutzt. Office Tätigkeiten gehen mit fast jedem Prozessor schnell genug und Spiele sind meist im Grafikkarten Limit. Wenn der Prozessor nicht gefordert wird, merkt man den Unterschied nicht.
Ich habe von Phenom 2 X4 955 auf i7 3930k aufgerüstet, sicher kein fairer Vergleich, aber der Schub war enorm. In Spielen und beim surfen allerdings dann doch eher in Ausnahmefällen sichtbar.
Ich mag den Bulldozer trotzdem und hoffe ja das Vishera oder wie der quasi Nachfolger heißt, wirklich 10 - 20% bessere Leistung bei gleichem Takt bietet. Wird wahrscheinlich nicht so sein, aber ich fänds toll 

bye
Spinal


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (2. Juli 2012)

Es gibt einen Open CL Patch für Win Zip Darauf hin gab Win Rar einen Patch frei ....Deine Meinung ist gefragt.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic
Das 2011er System kam mich günstiger als ein neues 1155er.  Zudem hab ich momentan zwei 7970er mit einer 460er als physx und ich hatte zur Zeit der Umrüstung kein 1155er mit mehr als 4 USB3 gefunden. Ich hab für Board und CPU zusammen knabb 330 EUR gezahlt, zeig mir mal eine 1155 kofig, die die nötigen Anforderungen erfüllt und noch so günstig ist!?
War für mich also die bessere Wahl. 

Das der i3 im Mittel meist schneller/gleichauf ist hab ich ja nicht bestritten... nur merkt man es im Spiel nicht. Du hast mehr als einmal versucht User zum Umstieg auf Intel zu überreden, obwohl sie nur die CPU für schmales Geld, oder das Board hätten tauschen müssen. Das steht aber mit den Mehrkosten und der folgenden Neuinstallation des Systems (windows, sämtliche Programme und Netzwerkeinstellungen) in keinem Verhältnis.

Nein, du musst natürlich nicht alles selbst ausprobiert haben. Jedoch musst du auch nicht mehrfach Nein schreien, wenn du es nicht wirklich besser weisst. Dann sagt man einmal was man meint und lässt den anderen auch ihre Meinung.

Dieser hotfix hat bei mir bewirkt, dass die threads nicht mehr ganz so extrem hüpfen und die Leistung in Singlecore Anwendungen konstanter ausgefallen ist. Heißt: in Gothic 3 (nur 1 thread) z.b. wirkt das Spiel jetzt etwas flüssiger. Ohne hotfix wirkt der spielfluss unruhig (im taskmanager springen die threads im Sekundentakt) jedoch liegen die max fps höher. Starcraft 2 war mit hotfix schlechter als ohne. Keine Ahnung warum, aber bei mir war es so. Such aber mal einen Test des das belegt, ich hab keinen gefunden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2012)

Du musst keine Neuinstallation vornehmen wenn du unter Win7 von AMD auf Intel oder umgekehrt wechselst.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2012)

Hat das bei dir fehlerfrei funktioniert? Ich hatte nämlich recht ärgerliche Treiberprobleme. Am schlimmsten war das beim ASmedia Treiber für USB3. Das Crosshair V hatte zuletzt den 1.06er und das biostar auf der cd nur den 1.04er. Der wurde als veraltet erkannt und der 6er belassen. Damit funktionierten die ports aber überhaupt nicht. Nichts wurde erkannt. Den 6er also neu installiert und... nichts! Den 4er drauf und siehe da, läuft.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2012)

@Cleriker: Zeig mir bitte wo ich einen User dazu geraten habe auf einen i3 umzusteigen, bei dem es Sinn gemacht hätte das aktuelle System noch zu behalten.

Zu dem Rest: Es ist immernoch nen Diskussionforum. Nur weil ich nicht alles vor Ort haben kann heißt das nicht das ich meine Meinung nicht verteidigen darf.
Natürlich ist es aber immer interessant wenn User ihre eigenen Erfarhungen teilen könne, wie du beispsielsweise mit SC2. Schaue ich mir übrigens Tests an sehe ich das SC2 mit Patch minimal schlechter läuft, aber an sich keine wirkliche Veränderung da ist:
Auch neue Patches knnen Bulldozer unter Windows 7 kaum beschleunigen - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net
Benchmark Results: Skyrim And StarCraft II : AMD's FX-8150 After Two Windows 7 Hotfixes And UEFI Updates


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das der i3 im Mittel meist schneller/gleichauf ist hab ich ja nicht bestritten... nur merkt man es im Spiel nicht. Du hast mehr als einmal versucht User zum Umstieg auf Intel zu überreden, obwohl sie nur die CPU für schmales Geld, oder das Board hätten tauschen müssen. Das steht aber mit den Mehrkosten und der folgenden Neuinstallation des Systems (windows, sämtliche Programme und Netzwerkeinstellungen) in keinem Verhältnis.


 
Von einem AMD 965 auf einen i3 umsteigen ist auch quatsch.
Aber wenn du ein altes System hast wie Sockel 775 oder Sockel 939 oder AM2 würde ich statt AM3+ und Phenom 2/Bulldozer eben den i3 nehmen -- wenn das Geld mangelt.
Ab i5 ist es sowieso vorbei mit AMD wenn es um Spiele geht.
Einzig der große FX kann dann noch in Multi Core mithalten aber dafür muss er eine Menge mehr Energie einbringen.

Wenn du neu kaufst ist Intel nun mal die bessere Wahl.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hat das bei dir fehlerfrei funktioniert? Ich hatte nämlich recht ärgerliche Treiberprobleme. Am schlimmsten war das beim ASmedia Treiber für USB3. Das Crosshair V hatte zuletzt den 1.06er und das biostar auf der cd nur den 1.04er. Der wurde als veraltet erkannt und der 6er belassen. Damit funktionierten die ports aber überhaupt nicht. Nichts wurde erkannt. Den 6er also neu installiert und... nichts! Den 4er drauf und siehe da, läuft.


Ja, USB 3.0 kann zu Problemen führen, hatte ich aber nur ein Mal - und ich wechsle fast täglich die Systeme durch.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2012)

Das kann ich dir nicht zeigen Mic, weil ich mir den Namen nicht gemerkt habe, noch weiss wann das grob war. Du müsstest selbst wissen, dass das fast unmöglich ist, bei der Anzahl der Beratungsthreads hier. Es ging glaube ich um einen User mit defektem X3 auf einem AM3 Board, der gefragt hat "welche AMD CPU" er sich holen soll. Der erste Beitrag von dir beinhaltete den Aufruf, doch auf Intel zu wechseln. 

Da ich diese alberne offtopic-Diskussion hier angefangen habe beende ich diese hier aber jetzt auch (wenn du mitspielst).
Da kommen wir beide eh nie auf einen Nenner. Also Schwamm drüber!?

@PCGH_Marc
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!
Was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen Chipsatztreibern und dergleichen wenn man wechselt, liegen dann überall Treiberleichen rum?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2012)

Du hast bei halbwegs aktuellen Plattformen unter Win7 keine Chipsatztreiber mehr.


----------



## Aerron (10. Juli 2012)

Moin  ,

Tja  da ich  mein  NF 780 I in Rente geschickt hab ( geht nun auf das 5te Lebensjahr zu ) Wollte ich mit AMD ein haufen Geld Sparen . Meine Wahl ist gefallen auf ein Asrock 990FX extrem3 einem AMD FX 8120 und 8 GB G.Skill 2133 Mhz  das  ganze gut verpackt  für  262 Euro.  ( dafür bekomm ich keine Intel CPU mit 8 Kernen /Threads ) 


Nach dem ich hier die Review  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-und-fx-8150-im-pcghx-overclocking-check.html gelesen hab muss ich sagen das das Budle Super läuft!    Die CPU läuft  bei 4,2 GHZ  @1,221 Volt und der Ram  bei vollen 2133MHZ  zur Grafik leistung  Kann ich sagen das eine GTX 295 sich nicht Langweilt im Bench ist  sie kaum  langsamer als  auf einem Q9550 Intel bei 4 Ghz  Selbst ein Quad SLI läuft stabiel obwohl die Leistungsteigerung nicht sichtbar ist ! Kurz um bin zu frieden mit dem System  und für das Geld nur zu empfehlen !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## steinschock (10. Juli 2012)

Aerron schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> Tja da ich mein NF 780 I in Rente geschickt hab ( geht nun auf das 5te Lebensjahr zu ) Wollte ich mit AMD ein haufen Geld Sparen . Meine Wahl ist gefallen auf ein Asrock 990FX extrem3 einem AMD FX 8120 und 8 GB G.Skill 2133 Mhz das ganze gut verpackt für 262 Euro. ( dafür bekomm ich keine Intel CPU mit 8 Kernen /Threads )
> 
> ...


 

Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Du hast nach fast 5 Jahren ein neues Sys gebaut was kaum langsammer ist wie das alte   

Na da wird es dich freuen zu hören das das neue auch mehr verbraucht wie das alte 

Ich stimme deinem Fazit voll zu,
nur wie man da Zufrieden sein kann  und dann noch Empfehlen ,
nachdem was du selbst geschrieben hast


----------



## Aerron (10. Juli 2012)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> Du hast nach fast 5 Jahren ein neues Sys gebaut was kaum langsammer ist wie das alte
> 
> Na da wird es dich freuen zu hören das das neue auch mehr verbraucht wie das alte
> ...


 

Ähm das ich von  Grafik bench geschrieben hab  ist dir aufgefallen ? Ja sicher  ist das nicht der Hammer  aber Absolut ausreichend  den selbt ein Q9550 reicht absolut  ( den es vor 5 Jahren noch nicht gab ). Das das ganze System  in anderen Bereichen weit aus mehr leistet als ein sockel 775 sollte auch dir Klar sein  und über den verbrauch !!! Ähm du kennst ein XFX780 I ??? es gab wohl kaum  ein Sockel 775 das mehr Strom gebraucht hat als dieses ! Es war nie ausser frage das High endleistung einfach in Euro aus zu rechnen ist  Leistung/Hardwarepreis   und für 262 euro bin ich mehr als zu frieden! gruß Aerron


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (10. Juli 2012)

Asrock 990FX extrem3. 4+1 Phasen Spannungsversorgung ,Ich weiss ja nicht beim 8120.Und versuch heraus zu finden ob das Board APM(Application Power Management disabled)unterstützt.Ansonsten bekommst du deine Taktfrequnzen nicht unter Kontrolle.(Beim Overclocking)


----------



## Aerron (10. Juli 2012)

Ja bekommst du auf jeden fall.. Uefi version 1.30 macht das möglich. Vor allen dingen muß die Load line calli. aus. Die bringt beim AM 3 + genau das gegenteil Untervoltet übels !  An sonsten ein Gutes OC Bord für echt schmales Geld 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (10. Juli 2012)

Gib bitte lieber 10 Euronen mehr aus und kauf dir das Asus M5A99X EVO ist nach meiner Erfahrung nach das bessere Board.(ASUS hat Bulldozer einfach besser im Griff.)


----------



## Aerron (19. Juli 2012)

Nach dem ich nun weiß wie  weit ich den tackt hoch schrauben kann. hab ich mal angefangen  die  V core runter zu schrauben   moment an bei 4ghz / 1.156 Volt  Turbo und core mangmet ist ausgeschaltet .

Find es ein wenig ärgerlich das es kaum Tools gibt die die Spannung und Temps verlässlich auslesen, so das ich mich mal auf dem Asrocktool und dem neuen CPU Z verlasse .


@ All For one   Von Asus bin ich nicht begeistert das einzig gute  Asus Board was ich hatte war das Maximus Extrem X38 wobei man auch schauen muste was für ein RAM man drauf steckt ! Bei dem Asrock  hier stört es das es keine Referenz Spannung vorgibt und von Haus aus  übervoltet !


----------



## KarlSchmidtz21 (8. Februar 2013)

Hey, habe ich nur mein AMD 8 core gute overgeclocked.Ich werde einen Beitrag Morgen mit CPU-Z.
Übrigens auf einem Asrock 970 pro 3, sehr solide!


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (9. Februar 2013)

24 Stunden sind vorbei.Ich warte auf den grossen Knall.


----------



## KarlSchmidtz21 (10. Februar 2013)

Ausreden, ich vergaß zu post! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist 4H Linx stabil, Wenn ich zeit habe, werde ich höher erhalten.


----------



## longtom (19. August 2013)

Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll den Win7 Pacht für Bully auch bei dem aktuellen FX 8530 zu Installieren wenn ja was bringts unterm strich ?


----------



## Mario2002 (12. September 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll den Win7 Pacht für Bully auch bei dem aktuellen FX 8530 zu Installieren wenn ja was bringts unterm strich ?


  Hi!
Hab den Patch bei meinem 8350 unter Win7 installiert, ob er was bringt, kann ich nicht sagen, hab ihn halt mitinstalliert.
Schaden kann es ja nicht.


----------



## MRT1991 (29. Mai 2014)

naja so wie es aussieht gibt es für den Bulldozer keine Zukunft mehr.nur zu doof das AMD soviel Geld in dieses projekt investiert hat.


----------



## superscavenger (7. November 2014)

naja ich habe keine Probleme mit AMD Hardware und die leistung reicht dicke...egal ob games oder andere software... ich kann auch auf 16 native bulldozer cores zurückgreifen...wenn ich will

Bei 32 cores und 32Gb ram brauch ich auch de nächsten 5 jahre nix mehr...und schon 2mal kein intel...


----------



## XE85 (10. November 2014)

Das Problem dabei ist nur das aktuelle Software, vor allem jene die im Privatanwenderbereich üblich ist, mit so vielen Kernen nichts anfangen kann. Gerade Games nutzen kaum mehr als 4, hie und da profitiert eines von 6 oder 8. Da helfen dir deine 32 "Kerne" gar nichts wenn die IPC bzw Single Thread Leistung sehr niedrig ist.


----------



## superscavenger (14. November 2014)

hm helfen tun die schon...ich habe mehrere os virtualisiert parallel laufen, und zocken ist mit dem maschinchen auch ned übel...ich hatte noch kein Game das nicht in Verbindung mit der R9 280 auf hohen bis ultra Detail gelaufen ist. Somit erfüllt es sehr wohl einen zweck..ich habe extreme reserven beim arbeiten und kann drauf zocken...und ich persönlich habe alle cpus schon gehabt...vom fx8350 bis zum xeon e3.. i5 ect...
ich habe auf reserve noch 3x 12kerner hier und 2x16core cpus im schrank liegen..die 16 core hätten offene multis...

und ja ich habe für die beiden cpus miteinander 250 euro bezahlt....da konnt ich ned nein sagen...
naja noch ein vorteil der plattform ist der extreme speicherdurchsatz...der liegt bei knappe 71,6 GB/s

Aber oki ich gehöre zur Kategorie CPU-Sammler und Hardware wahnsinnige`?! *GG*


----------



## superscavenger (14. November 2014)

Du hast zwar recht was die ipc angeht da habe ich im moment ca 25% weniger leistung als wie beim fx 8350 (es takten maximal 16 cores bei 3.00Ghz bei mir) in manchen spielen hilft allerdings der mit 16 MB je cpu L3 Cache aber auch wieder dazu....kommt immer auf die software drauf an...


----------



## 7seven7 (4. April 2020)

Ich nutze den FX noch immer 

Für alles was ich am PC spiele reicht dieser @2,8 Ghz für 60 FPS, für die meiste Arbeit gibt es heute eh Cuda Support daher ist die CPU schon eher belanglos.


----------

